# Official Prospex SPB077-SPB079 / SBDC061-SBDC063



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Seiko's newest 2018 6R15 Prospex Diver is a modern interpretation of the iconic 6159-7001. Sure there's the Hi Beat SLA025/SBEX007, but at $5,400 it will be out of reach for most Seiko fans.

The SPB077 & SPB079/ SBDC061-SBDC063 will be $1,050 & $850. I'm sure street price will be 20%-25% lower.

Some specifications:










Photos from Hodinkee:

SPB077



















SPB079














































Hands on review 

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/seiko-prospex-spb077-spb079-hands-on

I'm looking forward to see these in the flesh. Like the 051/053, these should be very popular 

Cheers
Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Needs an inner lug curve down like the sumo, then it would be near perfect


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Love these new divers! I'll definitely be picking one up once they hit familiar dealer sites.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

In before the inevitable "wish it was 40mm" and "6r15 in a $1000 watch!?" comments. Not bad looking but just looks like they've been a bit lazy with the design to me, considering the similarities to the SPB051/53. Definitely nice to see Seiko making AR sapphires and good bracelets more common though. It would be nice if they'd start using ratcheting diver's extensions on the clasps too, don't think it's too much to ask really.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

tsteph12 said:


> Love these new divers! I'll definitely be picking one up once they hit familiar dealer sites.


I just got off the phone with Rane @ Time Zone, no release date yet  They'll have more info in June



Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

clyde_frog said:


> In before the inevitable "wish it was 40mm" and "6r15 in a $1000 watch!?" comments. Personally I think this is really similar to the SRPB51 but not as good looking. Although saying that I don't really love the lug design on either of them.


Really don't want this thread to turn into a size / 6R15 debate. 
Does Seiko need to make a mid/ higher end 40mm diver... yes! But this one isn't it. Trust me, It's going to be worth every penny/yen

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Definitely worth it for the solid construction of these which I think have to resemble the larger cousins to feel genuinely re-interpretative (if that’s even a word). 

My only criticism is like the MM300 the crown is not aligned with the 4 o clock index. It bothers me on the 300 but could be forgiven maybe on these. Maybe that’s a part of the re-interpreting. 

Just glad the SLA/SBEX version is faithful to the original 4 o’clock alignment.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Spring-Diver said:


> Sure there's the Hi Beat SLA025/*SBEX005*, but at $5,400 it will be out of reach for most Seiko fans.
> 
> ....


Slight typo, it's the *SBEX007* in Japan.

*EX* for *EX*pensive sums it up though.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

clyde_frog said:


> Not bad looking but just looks like they've been a bit lazy with the design to me, considering the similarities to the SPB051/53. Definitely nice to see Seiko making AR sapphires and good bracelets more common though. It would be nice if they'd start using ratcheting diver's extensions on the clasps too, don't think it's too much to ask really.


Other than hands, white date wheel & coin edge bezel, they're totally different IMO. Agree the MM ratcheting clasp should be standard issue. Considering they're only around $40 at AD's cost.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

zuiko said:


> Slight typo, it's the *SBEX007* in Japan.
> 
> *EX* for *EX*pensive sums it up though.


Thank you :-!

Fixed it


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a spare set of MM hands saved just for this piece

Shamelessly stolen from the web?












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

Love the case! but thats about it. Im not buying another 6r15 diver. My sumo and 051 are great. They can use those hands the first time. The next time, nah ah. 

of course, I said that about the 051.


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

zuiko said:


> Definitely worth it for the solid construction of these which I think have to resemble the larger cousins to feel genuinely re-interpretative (if that's even a word).
> 
> My only criticism is like the MM300 the crown is not aligned with the 4 o clock index. It bothers me on the 300 but could be forgiven maybe on these. Maybe that's a part of the re-interpreting.
> 
> Just glad the SLA/SBEX version is faithful to the original 4 o'clock alignment.


Aaaaah, after owning a year, you just made me look at my Sinn UX and realize it's crown is at 4:10 ish. Thanks for the OCD trigger 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

nodnar said:


> Aaaaah, after owning a year, you just made me look at my Sinn UX and realize it's crown is at 4:10 ish. Thanks for the OCD trigger
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yep, you'll never not notice ever again 

When there's so little between watches these days, it's the little things that can make the difference.


----------



## uniontex777 (Apr 5, 2013)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Needs an inner lug curve down like the sumo, then it would be near perfect


+ 1


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

seems big.. but i like the dial though.. specially if the sunburst version release too..


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Never liked the MM300....have one
Never liked the Tuna......have one, had many

growing on me.....

i have culled a few non-seikos and am holding off on any new purchases until these have started to hit the market....that said, the new Landmaster is a nice piece.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

tsteph12 said:


> Love these new divers! I'll definitely be picking one up once they hit familiar dealer sites.


Yes, this one is a must-buy for me too. That blue bezel is cool.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Question for you folks more steeped in Seiko wisdom than I...

Is the 079 essentially a thinner version (IMO a good thing) of the mm300 case (understanding that it's not a monoblock)?

For example is the case width, bezel width and lug to lug length the same?

The reason I ask is that I am wondering about fit on my 6.75-7" Flatish wrist. There is lots of info on mm300 and if they are the same except the 079 is thinner then I could extrapolate from the mm300 and get an idea on how the 79 would fit.

My guess is that the 079 will wear smaller than the dimensions indicate, like a sumo. The bezel is probably 42mm and the lug shape looks like it may make it wear a bit shorter than 51mm (I think that's what I've read for length).

While initially intrigued by the SPB051/3 I think the face is better balanced in these with the circular indices giving more space to the large handset giving an overall less crowded feel. Sure wish it had MM300 hands or something similar.

Thanks!

Pics from a blog to watch.




































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gemeinagent (Jan 26, 2015)

Not sure if this helps:








(that's my 7 - 7 1/4" wrist)
From what I read, the MarineMaster is 50mm, the new SPB077 51mm from lug to log.

It certainly feels a lot flatter that the MM300 on the wrist. If anything, it has an even bigger footprint (since the MM300 curves heavily towards the bottom).


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

wow, super helpful!

Looks like a nice fit on you.

I am hoping we get a nice side profile shot at some point to see the case curvature on the underside and lugs.

Where did you get your hands on one??!


----------



## Gemeinagent (Jan 26, 2015)

Seiko Boutique, it was an event where the Baselworld new releases were presented "in the flesh" - without movements, though...

I sadly forgot to take a profile picture, same with the SLA025... Too bad, because that's what I wanted to do (I do not know about the height of the original 6159-7000, but I think the SLA is quite a bit higher. It has a flat bottom yes - but my guess is that the flanks are much thicker on the SLA).


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The bracelet looks really bland, but overall I really like the package. Case looks really nice and I do like the hands. Sapphire is nice.

Is the bezel the usual suspect urethane?


----------



## Gemeinagent (Jan 26, 2015)

Urethane? That's rubber, right?

The bezel is aluminum, with an alleged hard coating.


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

So does the 079 have a black dial and just the bezel is bluish color? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

cochese2323 said:


> So does the 079 have a black dial and just the bezel is bluish color?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's my understanding

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Too bad, sunburst dial like the spb053 would be pretty nice....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yup. 

I’m still not sure about the lawyered bezels and how they will fare in the long run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Bezel looks the same as the 053. Have those had issues? I have been itching to get a blue dial diver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I am not sure i am just starting my quest looking at the 53 and 79 as a possible next purchase. All i really know is that it is shiny and not really scratch resistant. I personally am wary how they will wear and look in the long run. I would love got hear what the seiko experts here say about how the lacquered finish bezels do over time.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Yup.
> 
> I'm still not sure about the [lacquered] bezels and how they will fare in the long run.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah same here. That's the only downside on this one.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Yeah same here. That's the only downside on this one.


To be honest I think would be happier with aluminum. But hoping someone will chime in with practical experience and say how wonderfully robust these glossy Seiko bezels are....

Heavens at their scale I am sure Seiko could easily be popping ceramic on their divers at this price range.

Still I will keep an open mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Heavens at their scale I am sure Seiko could easily be popping ceramic on their divers at this price range.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With ceramic inserts retailing at $40+ it should be a no brainer for Seiko to include these in all of their $600+ watches. At their production volume it might cost $10-15 extra. If micro brands can do it, sapphire too, so should Seiko IMO.

Cheers 
Shannon


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

When are these hitting the shelves?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Robotaz said:


> When are these hitting the shelves?


Katsu is expecting a shipment to arrive around June 10.


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Hoppyjr said:


> Katsu is expecting a shipment to arrive around June 10.


Katsu told me release is June 15 and I have my 063 on order! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I really like how Seiko has designed this case. It’s a very nice feature, to me, that the drilled holes in the lugs are on the bottom side of the case and fairly well hidden from view. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Sure wish it had MM300 hands or something similar.


It may take you while, but you'll learn to love them. I've had several newer Seikos with the new style hands and wouldn't trade them now. The lume is incredible and the legibility is up there, too. I love these hands now.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> It may take you while, but you'll learn to love them. I've had several newer Seikos with the new style hands and wouldn't trade them now. The lume is incredible and the legibility is up there, too. I love these hands now.


I think I am coming around !

I think it was seeing a modded 051 with sumo hands and realized how wrong they looked compared to the stock arrow handset.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

boatswain said:


> I think I am coming around !
> 
> I think it was seeing a modded 051 with sumo hands and realized how wrong they looked compared to the stock arrow handset.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I saw that. Complete denial to throw those on this watch.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

They’re on the shelves now in Japan.


----------



## Silkywoods (May 11, 2018)

Hopefully mine will ship in the next few days (japan-onlinestore) - can't wait!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking forward to the real world pics and thoughts. 

This one is still on my radar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Looking forward to the real world pics and thoughts.
> 
> This one is still on my radar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hugely on my radar, but I can't afford it for now or it would've been ordered already. It's a great watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Biggest thing for me will be the size and wearability. Making sure it fits a 6.75-7” wrist nicely. 

I will need to see some wrist shots and side profiles. 

But my guess is it will wear a bit smaller than it’s specs. The extra diameter from the case will be barely perceptible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Biggest thing for me will be the size and wearability. Making sure it fits a 6.75-7" wrist nicely.
> 
> I will need to see some wrist shots and side profiles.
> 
> ...


You had a Sumo so I'd assume you'd have no issues with this one.

I like these, but since it looks like a cross between a Sumo and MM, both of which I have, this would be redundant.

Also these hands make this watch, just like on the 051/053. I'm biased, but I find MM hands on anything but the MM just looks..........well too wannabe maybe.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Also these hands make this watch, just like on the 051/053. I'm biased, but I find MM hands on anything but the MM just looks..........well too wannabe maybe.


It doesn't have MM hands, so I don't understand what you're saying. Neither watch you mentioned has them. ???


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> You had a Sumo so I'd assume you'd have no issues with this one.
> 
> I like these, but since it looks like a cross between a Sumo and MM, both of which I have, this would be redundant.
> 
> Also these hands make this watch, just like on the 051/053. I'm biased, but I find MM hands on anything but the MM just looks..........well too wannabe maybe.


That's true. And what I am hoping. It's just that the sumo curves on the wrist so nicely and has a pretty small dial relatively speaking.

I think I will be getting one of: 79, 53 or blumo. Not sure which yet.

I was going to seek your Seiko wisdom Yukon, maybe I should PM you or we could clutter up this thread in case it's helpful to others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> It doesn't have MM hands, so I don't understand what you're saying. Neither watch you mentioned has them. ???


Yes I know, but he mentioned earlier he wished it did.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Yes I know, but he mentioned earlier he wished it did.


Oh. Gotcha.

It's hard to justify the cost in comparison to the sumo, in my opinion. That's a lot of money for a sapphire crystal.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Oh. Gotcha.
> 
> It's hard to justify the cost in comparison to the sumo, in my opinion. That's a lot of money for a sapphire crystal.


I have to completely agree with you. Paid $360 for a brand new Blumo a couple years back. They can still be had in the $400 range. I'm hearing these will be approximately in the $800 range on rubber? Same movement with the addition of sapphire. I couldn't justify paying that price, but I'm not the type person who stands in line to get the latest and greatest of anything. Why pay a premium just for the honor of getting the first "like".


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm hoping they settle around $600 on rubber like 53. No reason they should be more as it's specs are the same.

I agree too as I look at the 79 and 53 that going back to getting a sumo at half the cost seems a good idea too.

I can see the applied markers are better on the 79 and 53 compared to the sumo, being filled instead of applied on top of a base. The sapphire crystal is an improvement.

Diashield...? I would not pay extra as I have easily scratched other watches with hardened treatments. It's going to happen one way or another. So not a big deal.

Lacquered bezel...? Still scratch able so it's a wash with aluminum for me.

So...for -MY- decision making I would be paying a premium over the sumo for design, nicer applied markers and a sapphire crystal. I need to decide if I like the design of the 53 and 79 so much more than a blumo that's its worth the coin.

Help me out here Yukon...!

And of course all other opinions too!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I'm hoping they settle around $600 on rubber like 53. No reason they should be more as it's specs are the same.
> 
> I agree too as I look at the 79 and 53 that going back to getting a sumo at half the cost seems a good idea too.
> 
> ...


Just find one of these used like I did and your problem is solved.


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Why can't the 79 just have a blue dial 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Just find one of these used like I did and your problem is solved.


I have to admit it's crossed my mind for the first time recently...

What's a good price and what about servicing with the mono bloc case and higher and movement?

Not sure if I want to get in that deep but I will keep an open mind...sure is a lot more than a used sumo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I have to admit it's crossed my mind for the first time recently...
> 
> What's a good price and what about servicing with the mono bloc case and higher and movement?
> 
> ...


I bought mine right after it had been fully serviced by Seiko Japan. The service receipt was in the $300-$400 range if I remember correctly. The market has went up on used ones since they haven't announced a replacement for the SBDX017 yet.


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

Rather boring and rehashed these new seikos. 
Can’t believe there is still no signed crown or ceramic bezel and still sub-par accuracy.
Hopefullly they’ve addressed the quality control at least on these.


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

Spring-Diver said:


> I have a spare set of MM hands saved just for this piece
> 
> Shamelessly stolen from the web?
> 
> ...


This is how they should be made!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Just find one of these used like I did and your problem is solved.


I don't want to deal with service on an MM. it's also too tall to wear under a sleeve for me. I also don't like how tiny the dial is compared to the overall width. Looks weird on me. I've owned 3-4 and they always get flipped.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I don't want to deal with service on an MM. it's also too tall to wear under a sleeve for me. I also don't like how tiny the dial is compared to the overall width. Looks weird on me. I've owned 3-4 and they always get flipped.


That's odd as I wear it under dress shirts all the time with no problems. Guess it all depends on the wrist shape. Thankfully mine has been recently serviced, but the guy I got it from said shipping to Japan, service, and return trip only took about a month.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> That's odd as I wear it under dress shirts all the time with no problems. Guess it all depends on the wrist shape. Thankfully mine has been recently serviced, but the guy I got it from said shipping to Japan, service, and return trip only took about a month.


No way does a MM fit under a sleeve that's fitted properly. It's just too tall regardless of wrist. If you buy a lot of outdoorsy shirts with huge cuffs it will fit.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> No way does a MM fit under a sleeve that's fitted properly. It's just too tall regardless of wrist. If you buy a lot of outdoorsy shirts with huge cuffs it will fit.


JA Banks $60 dress shirts I've worn with suits for 30 years, so maybe we have different definitions of dress shirts. Admittedly I'm not a cuff links guy though.


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

I bought a MM300 in March. Looking to buy the this watch also.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

LOL. You got me. MM doesn’t fit any cuffs for me. Darn.


----------



## erekose (Sep 19, 2011)

These just became available over the weekend here in Tokyo...tempted...


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Yep. Got an order in late Friday; just got the tracking info this morning, noted they were already sold out on one site.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

scottymac said:


> ...noted they were already sold out on one site.


Good. The pressure is off.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Good grief. Seiya is charging $110 more than Chino. Ridiculous.


----------



## Honzis (Jun 6, 2017)

Hey guys,

I fell in love with the SPB051, mainly because the finishing and nice size, but as I saw the 077 it hit the mark for the case shape and finishing even more. Bigger size somewhat bothers me, but I think that I can pull it off.

Did anyone compared SPB051 and SPB077 in the flesh, do you have comparison photos? That would be great.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I like the case design more than the SPB051, don't like the size as much though. The hour hand ruins them both for me anyway.


----------



## Honzis (Jun 6, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> I like the case design more than the SPB051, don't like the size as much though. The hour hand ruins them both for me anyway.


Yeah, the case shape of the 077, especially the lugs is better. Hope the bigger size will be fine. Hands can be easily swapped. But I like them as they are.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Honzis said:


> Yeah, the case shape of the 077, especially the lugs is better. Hope the bigger size will be fine. Hands can be easily swapped. But I like them as they are.


You can change the hands and void the warranty, yeah. I wouldn't buy a watch if I knew I'd have change the handset and void the warranty to like it more, I know many aren't bothered about that though. I think they're both nice watches despite the hands, and have still been thinking about a SPB051/3, but I just think they could be even nicer.


----------



## infinity_ (Jun 4, 2018)

Honzis said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I fell in love with the SPB051, mainly because the finishing and nice size, but as I saw the 077 it hit the mark for the case shape and finishing even more. Bigger size somewhat bothers me, but I think that I can pull it off.
> 
> Did anyone compared SPB051 and SPB077 in the flesh, do you have comparison photos? That would be great.


It was just released a few days ago, so first deliveries should hopefully come in this week. I'm in the same spot, i like 077 looks better, but not a fan of the extra size.


----------



## Honzis (Jun 6, 2017)

infinity_ said:


> It was just released a few days ago, so first deliveries should hopefully come in this week. I'm in the same spot, i like 077 looks better, but not a fan of the extra size.


Yeah I cant wait to see them on my own eyes and try them, hope they will be fine on the wrist. Normally I would dismiss the 44mm watch right from the start, but there is something that makes me hope that it will be doable. Mostly because the comparison of MM300 against SKX009 that made Bruce Williams on Youtube. I have SKX wich fits me nicely and I think that the case shape of the 077 can be closely simmilar to MarineMaster, ergo fingers crossed. Else the 051 is sure choice.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

clyde_frog said:


> I like the case design more than the SPB051, don't like the size as much though. The hour hand ruins them both for me anyway.


The hands! The hands! The hands!

Have you owned a Seiko with their new style hands?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The hands have a way of growing on you once you have the watch imo. They did with me and now I wouldn't change them.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> The hands! The hands! The hands!
> 
> Have you owned a Seiko with their new style hands?


Not with those ones. I wouldn't even say I dislike them, they look good but I just think they don't suit the watch as well as they could, that's all. I think you only need to look at the SLA017 to see that, imo at least.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> The hands have a way of growing on you once you have the watch imo. They did with me and now I wouldn't change them.


My first experience was the SD tuna and I've learned to love them. I even like the new Darth better now, in spite of the god awful plated crown, than before.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> My first experience was the SD tuna and I've learned to love them. I even like the new Darth better now, in spite of the god awful plated crown, than before.


Agree about the crown. That's a nice touch on the older models. If I didn't already have the 017 I wouldn't hesitate getting one of the newer models. The newer hands especially work well with those imo. I was biased against them at first, but now really think they look great.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Does anyone know if the bezel insert is the same on this one as it is on the 051/053?

There has been quite a bit of discussion earlier in this thread about the lacquered bezel inserts and how they hold up in real life. 

I have had a sbdc053 for about 6 months. It got scratched slightly right away without me even realizing I had bumped it up against anything. It has since been scuffed a bit more. It still looks decent, but honestly it should be more scratch resistant than it is. 

This may or may not be an option for this one depending upon if it is the exact same as the 051/053. Yobokies has a ceramic insert for the 051/053 that is very nice. $49 shipped to the US. I got the blue one a while back and have a black one on order. The blue is a really nice match to the dial, but not a great match to the color of the OEM bezel insert. The black would be a good match and solve the issue of it getting scuffed up.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> The hands have a way of growing on you once you have the watch imo. They did with me and now I wouldn't change them.


I'd have to agree with this. I bought a 053 & a handset to swap out, but I didn't get around around to it for a while and now I like it enough to leave it as is. I still like the lume pip on the other side, but that is just me. The fat hands make already fantastic lume even better


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Nanook65 said:


> I'd have to agree with this. I bought a 053 & a handset to swap out, but I didn't get around around to it for a while and now I like it enough to leave it as is. I still like the lume pip on the other side, but that is just me. The fat hands make already fantastic lume even better


Seiko has been putting the Lume pip on the wrong end of the second hand for too long now. We demand change!


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> Seiko has been putting the Lume pip on the wrong end of the second hand for too long now. We demand change!


Agree! Lollipop would be sweet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Nanook65 said:


> Does anyone know if the bezel insert is the same on this one as it is on the 051/053?
> 
> There has been quite a bit of discussion earlier in this thread about the lacquered bezel inserts and how they hold up in real life.
> 
> ...


Off topic, but could you share photos of your watch with the new bezel - or link me to a post where I could see?

thx!


----------



## Honzis (Jun 6, 2017)

Seen these pictures on instagram, just look at that case shape.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That does look good and likely confirms that it will wear smaller than specs. The lug and and bottom of case curvature appear forgiving and wrist hugging. 

I will need more pics and info but still intrigued for sure...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

beefyt said:


> Off topic, but could you share photos of your watch with the new bezel - or link me to a post where I could see?
> 
> thx!


1st pic is of the OEM Blue vs Yobokies Blue. I have black on order, but make no mistake that is the OEM Blue (It appears almost black most of the time)
I really like how the blue insert matches the dial more than I thought I would at first. Obviously the blue Yobokies is NOT a real good match to the OEM. Another thing is that when Harold said he was going to make these I thought they should have the triangle @ 12, but he didn't want them that way. He wanted it to be more of a match to the original 62 MAS and this is that for sure. In any case now after wearing it this way for a while I think the trade off is pretty good. Much better scratch resistance and lume on the numbers is a nice touch as well.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

oops..
removed double post


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I really like these guys the more I stare at pics.

I think the case and dial are more "Seiko-ish" than the 53 and 51. Partly it's the round indices and 4 o'clock crown. I like that is similar to a slimmed down MM300 Case.

Also as I mentioned earlier the handset feels a bit more at home with some more negative space.

I guess we just need to wait for some first hand pics and opinions to see what they are like in the wild.

What and where is the best price right now on these?

I think I would go for the 79 with blue bezel for some interest and slap on a different strap.

Some more pics I dredged up...














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

^ This is also my sentiment

At first I loved the all black more, but now the blue bezel is growing on me. It kinda reminds me of a "tropic" faded bezel.
Blue bezel + bracelet will be amazing for me.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The flush crystal and bezel in these pics look more rounded and meshing really well with the curves in the case. I’m liking more!


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

boatswain said:


>


Who wears a watch half way up their hand like that, seriously? Apart from people who know the watch is too big for them and try to make it look like it isn't.

Anyway, it looks really nice but what is the lug to lug? It looks really long like the Sumo.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

clyde_frog said:


> Who wears a watch half way up their hand like that, seriously? Apart from people who know the watch is too big for them and try to make it look like it isn't.
> 
> Anyway, it looks really nice but what is the lug to lug? It looks really long like the Sumo.


Obviously he was trying on a demo that hadn't been sized.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Obviously he was trying on a demo that hadn't been sized.


Yeah but people on here post pics like that in WRUW threads lol, so that is usually not the reason.


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

Tried the SBDC061 on today with bracelet of course. Such a nice piece. Did not pull trigger but might go back as I have the SPB071 PADI gradient version and while totally different, I have to exercise some restaint some of the time.

Quite attractive in the flesh. Compared to the SLA017 "brown dial" the color is spot on the magical shimmering nature not quite as much. 

Recommended !


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Honzis (Jun 6, 2017)

Found on the internet, someone did the work and did this photoshop with different hand sests. Definitely considering the change if I buy the piece.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^None of those look as good as the originals imo. 

My thoughts on a watch is if you have to change something to then like it, why buy it in the first place.


----------



## Honzis (Jun 6, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> ^^^None of those look as good as the originals imo.
> 
> My thoughts on a watch is if you have to change something to then like it, why buy it in the first place.


Nah, I like original design a lot, but maybe I like to spice things up and to personalize the pieces I own.

If you dont get it. take it like cars/bikes/houses/whatever. Same models have many aftermarket variations and mods done by their owners and I think that you would agree its fine.


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

After now seeing the SBDC053 in person, I like the stock hands and wouldn’t change the hour/minute hands. I would like a different second hand with the pip on the correct end, but probably not worth modding to change only that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> ^^^None of those look as good as the originals imo.
> 
> My thoughts on a watch is if you have to change something to then like it, why buy it in the first place.


The MM300 hands look better imo.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

clyde_frog said:


> The MM300 hands look better imo.


While they don't look bad, it would then be pretending to be a MM300, which it's not. To each their own with mods, but that's not me.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> While they don't look bad, it would then be pretending to be a MM300, which it's not. To each their own with mods, but that's not me.


Well I guess it does make it look more like the MM, but maybe that's why I think they suit it more. I guess that would make it a bit of a "poor(er) man's MM300" though.

While I think this watch is good-looking doesn't anybody else just feel they've been a bit lazy with the design? The case is very different from the SPB051 but the rest is too similar to me.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

clyde_frog said:


> Well I guess it does make it look more like the MM, but maybe that's why I think they suit it more. I guess that would make it a bit of a "poor(er) man's MM300" though.
> 
> While I think this watch is good-looking doesn't anybody else just feel they've been a bit lazy with the design? The case is very different from the SPB051 but the rest is too similar to me.


If I didn't already have a MM300 I'd probably be looking to buy one of these. I get what Seiko is trying to do with these, supposedly being the modern reinterpretation of the new 6159 release, but they do sometimes wear the hand design out between models. Monsters and Shogun for example, both of which I own.

At least on the SPB051/053 that is a case shape they haven't done in a very long time.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Honzis said:


> Nah, I like original design a lot, but maybe I like to spice things up and to personalize the pieces I own.
> 
> If you dont get it. take it like cars/bikes/houses/whatever. Same models have many aftermarket variations and mods done by their owners and I think that you would agree its fine.


Right, but a lot of people act like the hands ruin the watch design. I think that's ridiculous.


----------



## Silkywoods (May 11, 2018)

Took delivery today, it exceeded my expectations! I’ll post more later.


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

Congrats ! Looking forward more photos !


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Silkywoods said:


> Took delivery today, it exceeded my expectations! I'll post more later.


Congratulations! Looks great.

I am looking forward to more thoughts and pics if you dare to brave the rabid hoards here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Does anyone know if Mark at long island watches will be getting these in?

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Just a question, why does nearly everybody on here say "Mark at Long Island Watches" rather than just "Long Island Watches", like he is a separate seller to the rest of the company or something? Just something I keep noticing and find strange.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

clyde_frog said:


> Just a question, why does nearly everybody on here say "Mark at Long Island Watches" rather than just "Long Island Watches", like he is a separate seller to the rest of the company or something? Just something I keep noticing and find strange.


It's just like Joe at AZ Fine Time, Greg at Watchmann, or Jack at IWW. They're either owners or managers that the WIS just know from experience. It's a good sign that people respect the person and get good service.

Edit - Joe is actually at the Seiko boutique in Miami now.


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

My 063 has been shipped by Katsu and it can't arrive soon enough! 

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sweet! Looking forward to seeing that version and your thoughts!


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

Robotaz said:


> It's just like Joe at AZ Fine Time, Greg at Watchmann, or Jack at IWW. They're either owners or managers that the WIS just know from experience. It's a good sign that people respect the person and get good service.


This is kinda nice. New here and it's nice to see the more personalized interactions. Much more than any other hobbies I am in.


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

Robotaz said:


> It's just like Joe at AZ Fine Time, Greg at Watchmann, or Jack at IWW. They're either owners or managers that the WIS just know from experience. It's a good sign that people respect the person and get good service.


This is kinda nice. New here and it's nice to see the more personalized interactions. Much more than any other hobbies I am in.


----------



## Honzis (Jun 6, 2017)

Silkywoods said:


> Took delivery today, it exceeded my expectations! I'll post more later.


Wouldnt you be interested in making video overview? ;-)


----------



## Silkywoods (May 11, 2018)

Honzis said:


> Wouldnt you be interested in making video overview? ;-)


I got it last week and haven't warn it yet, I've just been staring at in the box. The watch is very impressive!! Im a huge fan of the size on a 7 1/8" wrist. The coated sapphire is noticeable upgrade. The finish work is impressive all around. The bracelet is extremely comfortable and looks stunning in person. I bought it to fill my void of the MM300, and my OCD is telling me to just wait and be 100% happy and get a MM300. So, Im just going to hold out for the new version getting released at the end of this year (total rumor, but Im going with it).


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Silkywoods said:


> I got it last week and haven't warn it yet, I've just been staring at in the box





Silkywoods said:


> The bracelet is extremely comfortable


Just wondering, how do you know this if you haven't worn it?


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Silkywoods said:


> because I bought it to fill my void of the MM300, and my OCD is telling me to just wait and be 100% happy and get a MM300. So, Im just going to hold out for the new version getting released at the end of this year (total rumor, but Im going with it). PM me if interested or wait for my listing in For Sale.


Yeah, it's not a substitute for the MM300. I bought waaaay too many watches over the years prior to finally buying my MM300 almost three years ago now. It's still by far my favorite watch. It has a gravitas that this model just doesn't. But, this 063/61 is pretty cool in its own right and pays a sort of homage to another Seiko classic. Plus, it's good to give my MM300 a break from time to time.


----------



## Silkywoods (May 11, 2018)

clyde_frog said:


> Silkywoods said:
> 
> 
> > I got it last week and haven't warn it yet, I've just been staring at in the box
> ...


I should have said I haven't warn it out in the wild, I did however, try it on and wear it for a few minutes in my house. ??


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

worn > warn


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

I didn't have the same reaction as when I unwrapped my 053. Wears small imo. The case sits wider than the bezel at the sides therefore reducing the bezel and dial diameters.









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

Great photo comparison. Does the baby MM wear large on the wrist?


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

That "Baby Marinemaster" name is going to put me off that watch completely.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

It's a no for me. It's nice. But I just wouldn't wear it and I think there are too many better Seiko diver's in this bracket already. It's not a Marinemaster at all.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

74notserpp said:


> I didn't have the same reaction as when I unwrapped my 053. Wears small imo. The case sits wider than the bezel at the sides therefore reducing the bezel and dial diameters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the 053 looks so much bigger. kind of surprised by that.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

74notserpp said:


> I didn't have the same reaction as when I unwrapped my 053. Wears small imo. The case sits wider than the bezel at the sides therefore reducing the bezel and dial diameters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the 053 looks so much bigger. kind of surprised by that.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

clyde_frog said:


> That "Baby Marinemaster" name is going to put me off that watch completely.


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

Agree the photo does make it look larger. I wonder how they compare on the wrist. I thought I read the SPB wears large due to the lug width.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

zuiko said:


> It's a no for me. It's nice. But I just wouldn't wear it and I think there are too many better Seiko diver's in this bracket already. It's not a Marinemaster at all.
> 
> View attachment 13235949


When I initially unboxed my 063 the other day, I was a little underwhelmed. I think mostly because of the narrowish bezel and what seems to me a vast expanse of dial space. Also, I have a SBDX001 and it's very difficult for me to not wear that, at least during the week.

But in wearing it in the evenings the last couple of days, it's definitely growing on me. It is NOT a veritable lower priced substitute for the SBDX001/017, nor do I think that was Seiko's intent, despite what forumites might wish. It's thinner, lighter and less "tool watch", but is also very much derivative of an earlier classic Seiiko model, the number of which escapes me at the moment.

I think I'm going to hang on to it and enjoy it for what it is, another in a long line of excellent Seiko divers. Already seeing some sellers on that big auction site have oem bracelets available that I'm tempted to pick up for my 063.


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

Very surprising size difference with the 53 !! I would have bet the opposite from all the dimensions.


----------



## jeffkrupa5180 (Apr 1, 2018)

scottymac said:


> When I initially unboxed my 063 the other day, I was a little underwhelmed. I think mostly because of the narrowish bezel and what seems to me a vast expanse of dial space. Also, I have a SBDX001 and it's very difficult for me to not wear that, at least during the week.
> 
> But in wearing it in the evenings the last couple of days, it's definitely growing on me. It is NOT a veritable lower priced substitute for the SBDX001/017, nor do I think that was Seiko's intent, despite what forumites might wish. It's thinner, lighter and less "tool watch", but is also very much derivative of an earlier classic Seiiko model, the number of which escapes me at the moment.
> 
> I think I'm going to hang on to it and enjoy it for what it is, another in a long line of excellent Seiko divers. Already seeing some sellers on that big auction site have oem bracelets available that I'm tempted to pick up for my 063.


This is what happens when you get it right the first time around (051/3) & then decide to come out with a less distinctive, more "crowd-pleasing" version.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

jeffkrupa5180 said:


> This is what happens when you get it right the first time around (051/3) & then decide to come out with a less distinctive, more "crowd-pleasing" version.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


The 061/063 aren't in any way, shape or form versions of the 051/053.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

74notserpp said:


> I didn't have the same reaction as when I unwrapped my 053. Wears small imo. The case sits wider than the bezel at the sides therefore reducing the bezel and dial diameters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great comparison.

I actually like the more dial space, narrow bezel and that it wears smaller in the 79.

What is the actual bezel diameter of the 79? Is it the same or smaller than the 53 bezel?

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infinity_ (Jun 4, 2018)

Is it just on the photo or does the 053 look larger than the 063 IRL? Which one do you like the most? Especially considered 053 is 42.6 compared to 44.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

infinity_ said:


> Is it just on the photo or does the 053 look larger than the 063 IRL? Which one do you like the most? Especially considered 053 is 42.6 compared to 44.


I'd bet it's the photo. I think the 053 is sitting up a little higher. I don't have a 05x yet (yet) but I can't imagine it's actually larger than the 061/063 which definitely wears like a 44.


----------



## Silkywoods (May 11, 2018)

sorry to point this out and Im not trolling on your new beautiful watch, but I see your chapter ring doesn't align either (just like mine). I emailed and sent pics to Kenta at japan online store and got the response that its all within Seiko's quality spec. Sad


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Silkywoods said:


> sorry to point this out and Im not trolling on your new beautiful watch, but I see your chapter ring doesn't align either (just like mine). I emailed and sent pics to Kenta at japan online store and got the response that its all within Seiko's quality spec. Sad


I am a little OCD but the alignment is not bang on perfect but close enough not to worry me.

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

scottymac said:


> I'd bet it's the photo. I think the 053 is sitting up a little higher. I don't have a 05x yet (yet) but I can't imagine it's actually larger than the 061/063 which definitely wears like a 44.


Both watches are sitting flat on the same box. The 063 case sits wider than the bezel, so specs may have a wider case, but the 053 looks larger in person.

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Honzis (Jun 6, 2017)

74notserpp said:


> I didn't have the same reaction as when I unwrapped my 053. Wears small imo. The case sits wider than the bezel at the sides therefore reducing the bezel and dial diameters.


Holy s**t I knew that the 44mm is for the case that is wider that the bezel, but I wasnt expecting this result when comparising it with SBDC051. I almost pulled the trigger on 051 despite liking the new design of 061 little bit more due to having nicely shaped lugs and the flow of case overal. But now I have to wait to try it in person before excluding it as viable option.

Is it the the photo or the lug-to-lug lenght of the 061 is little shorter than the 051 also?


----------



## Honzis (Jun 6, 2017)

I just had pleasant chat with support from Gnomon and they gave me this comparsion photo. It looks little bit different than the previous photo that was posted here. Maybe the SPB077 isnt smaller-looking to the 051 in the end, but damm im confused now :-s:think:


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Another view trying to be straight on from above.









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Honzis (Jun 6, 2017)

74notserpp said:


> Another view trying to be straight on from above.
> 
> Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


Cheers mate, can you also do some wristshots?


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Honzis said:


> Cheers mate, can you also do some wristshots?


Not a problem. My wrist is 18.5cm or about 7.25 inches 









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

74notserpp said:


> Not a problem. My wrist is 18.5cm or about 7.25 inches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does wear smaller than the 053.

side by side comparison with the MM300?


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Great comparison.
> 
> I actually like the more dial space, narrow bezel and that it wears smaller in the 79.
> 
> ...


I don't have any calipers, but here is my trusty steel rule

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I had full intentions of getting the 053 at some point but something about the 4 o'clock crown of the 063 makes me lean that way, I just love the blue dial color of the 053 more, I don't think there is a bad choice but I am truly conflicted.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171221/91eddadd2f7682be1990ddb4dda7957b.jpg

Indexes have the same structure? Lume is recessed in a metal silver frame?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

74notserpp said:


> I don't have any calipers, but here is my trusty steel rule
> 
> Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


Wow thanks. Much appreciated.

So that looks like about a 41mm bezel which is probably then how it wears...?

If so I like that a lot as it's my sweet spot.

If you feel so inclined a side profile shot comparing the two would be helpful, especially to see how the 63 curves down with its longer lugs. That will help with fitting a smaller 6.75-7" wrist like mine if it has good curve.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Wow thanks. Much appreciated.
> 
> So that looks like about a 41mm bezel which is probably then how it wears...?
> 
> ...


Got some calipers, 063 bezel 41mm and 053 bezel 43mm
Profile pick has the 053 on top.
BTW, the 053 has a slightly domed sapphire while the 063 is flat.
The 063 has a longer lug to lug than the 053 of about 0.5mm by me.









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

74notserpp, thank you for all the pictures. It helped a lot as I have the SBDC055 to compare with.

I ordered the SBDC063 from Gnomon last night. It just shipped earlier this morning and I should be getting the watch on Monday. Seriously cant wait to get this weekend over with!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

74notserpp said:


> Got some calipers, 063 bezel 41mm and 053 bezel 43mm
> Profile pick has the 053 on top.
> BTW, the 053 has a slightly domed sapphire while the 063 is flat.
> The 063 has a longer lug to lug than the 053 of about 0.5mm by me.
> ...


Awesome and super super helpful! Thanks 

So it is actually a smaller bezel!? I just assumed since they look so similar Seiko was just using the same bezel or insert on both. For me this is good news.

Looks like both watches have nice case curvature and so should be pretty forgiving on the wrist.

I have to admit these pics bumped the 63 up on my want list now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS_Systems said:


> 74notserpp, thank you for all the pictures. It helped a lot as I have the SBDC055 to compare with.
> 
> I ordered the SBDC063 from Gnomon last night. It just shipped earlier this morning and I should be getting the watch on Monday. Seriously cant wait to get this weekend over with!


Congrats!

What's your wrist size?

Looking forward to your thoughts and pics on this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

SBDC061 sold out now..... I ordered mine earlier in the week and will have this evening. I sold my mm 300 some time ago. I didn't like how high it sat on the wrist going to see if this is any better. I had the PADI SBDC055 and thought it wore pretty big hoping this is bit smaller.


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Congrats!
> What's your wrist size?
> Looking forward to your thoughts and pics on this one.


Thanks! My wrist size varies from 6 3/4" to 6 7/8".

I already have the SBDX017 and SBDC055. I love wearing both of those a lot. This 063 should be awesome once it arrives.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS_Systems said:


> Thanks! My wrist size varies from 6 3/4" to 6 7/8".
> 
> I already have the SBDX017 and SBDC055. I love wearing both of those a lot. This 063 should be awesome once it arrives.


Sweet!

Even more looking forward to your pics knowing that if it works well for you it should for me.

Is the 55 the padi version of the 51/53?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

74notserpp said:


> Got some calipers, 063 bezel 41mm and 053 bezel 43mm
> Profile pick has the 053 on top.
> BTW, the 053 has a slightly domed sapphire while the 063 is flat.
> The 063 has a longer lug to lug than the 053 of about 0.5mm by me.
> ...


Obviously specs aren't measured correctly. The 051/053 is pretty much what your measurement shows. The 061/063 are supposed to be 44mm. The caveat is "with crown" however. I believe this will detour some buyers when they read 44mm thinking it's bigger than it actually is case wise.


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


> Obviously specs aren't measured correctly. The 051/053 is pretty much what your measurement shows. The 061/063 are supposed to be 44mm. The caveat is "with crown" however. I believe this will detour some buyers when they read 44mm thinking it's bigger than it actually is case wise.


On the 61/63, the case is wider than the bezel, unlike the 51/53. Same applies to the MM300 for example, small bezel, larger case.
The 61/63 case width should be around 44mm.


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

Double post, sorry ....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

butcherjp said:


> Double post, sorry ....


Actually it's not if you go back and look at the pictures. Bezel extends equal to the case on the side. I understand what you meant though as I have a MM300.


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

Wide angle photos are not very good to estimate these things.
Official photo is more clear : case is wider than bezel, no ?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

butcherjp said:


> Wide angle photos are not very good to estimate these things.
> Official photo is more clear : case is wider than bezel, no ?
> 
> View attachment 13242559


Agree and that's what I originally thought, but this picture deceived me.


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

Close wide-angle camera shot versus professional long focal length shot, normal perspective difference.

74notserpp, could you please measure the case width ? Thanks !


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Is the 55 the padi version of the 51/53?


Yes!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS_Systems said:


> Yes!


Nice! How do you find that wears for you?
I am looking at the 53 and the 63, not sure which I prefer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

butcherjp said:


> Close wide-angle camera shot versus professional long focal length shot, normal perspective difference.
> 
> 74notserpp, could you please measure the case width ? Thanks !


The case is definitely wider than the bezel.









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks ! |>


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

Does anyone know where and at what price a bracelet for the 063 would be?


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

k9shag said:


> Does anyone know where and at what price a bracelet for the 063 would be?


I would contact Seiya. He was able to locate matching Seiko bracelets for me a couple times in past few years at reasonable prices including shipping.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Bruce did a great video 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Boy that was encouraging video for me. 

I may wait for more reviews to trickle in but I think it may have beaten out the 53 for me with its size and case design. Again I also think the handset works better with the more open round indices on the dial. 

I also like the MM200 nickname used in the video. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

Nice video. Very tempting.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Probably getting ahead of myself here...but i am now wondering if a Crafter Blue strap would fit on the 63?

I have never handled one but i hear good things.

I wonder if the sumo or mm300 CB straps would fit??


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Looks really nice in the video, really like the bezel edge. I'm still not sold on the hands though and the way they appear to have a grey matte lining while the indices are all polished. It just looks mismatched to me. Nice watch though.


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Boy that was encouraging video for me.
> 
> I may wait for more reviews to trickle in but I think it may have beaten out the 53 for me with its size and case design. Again I also think the handset works better with the more open round indices on the dial.


Bruce's Seiko diver watch reviews are always awesome. Specially his MM300 and SBDC055 video review. They were spot on in many ways before my purchase of those watches.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

EDITED


----------



## infinity_ (Jun 4, 2018)

From the measurements provided in the spec sheets, i expected this to be much larger than the sbdc051.
But from excellent pictures *74notserpp* provided this does not seems to be the case.

Inside bezel: 31mm
outside bezel: 41mm

while 053 has
inside bezel: ??
outside bezel: 43mm

I know myself was discouraged by the 44mm, but if it actually seems to be smaller than the 053 it would actually be a better watch for me.
061 is also slightly thinner.

To those who has both 051/061 or blue versions, which one do you like most?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I just got a speedy response from Crafter Blue saying they have no immediate plans to make a fitted strap for the 63 but if it becomes popular in the next year will consider it. 

They didn’t answer if other CB straps would fit, but my guess is no. 

I am honing in on straps I think could work with the 63 as I know the stock strap isn’t for me with the accordion folds and flare out at the lugs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreas_mw (May 2, 2018)

nice


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS_Systems said:


> Bruce's Seiko diver watch reviews are always awesome. Specially his MM300 and SBDC055 video review. They were spot on in many ways before my purchase of those watches.


I've got to admit, I'm pretty excited for you to get your 63 today and live vicariously!

I've ruled out the 53 now and I am planning on getting the 63 if I can find a good dealer/price and if similar wristed folks like your self say the case size and shape are doable.

Pretty pumped really !

Keep us posted.

Happy new Seiko day 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I've got to admit, I'm pretty excited for you to get your 63 today and live vicariously!
> 
> I've ruled out the 53 now and I am planning on getting the 63 if I can find a good dealer/price and if similar wristed folks like your self say the case size and shape are doable.
> 
> ...


I'm happy to know your excited. I love Seiko divers!

DHL delivery should be arriving to my house in the next hour to 3 hours from now. Once the 063 arrives, I will take some pictures and add in the MM300 and 055 wrist shots for comparison. I just measured my left wrist with tailor tape measure for the first time. At the moment, its at 7".


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS_Systems said:


> I'm happy to know your excited. I love Seiko divers!
> 
> DHL delivery should be arriving to my house in the next hour to 3 hours from now. Once the 063 arrives, I will take some pictures and add in the MM300 and 055 wrist shots for comparison. I just measured my left wrist with tailor tape measure for the first time. At the moment, its at 7".


Awesome!

Those will be great comparisons and I think my wrist is about the same with some summer heat right now.

Those are some great pieces to compare the 63 with too, clearly you are well positioned to give us an educated opinion.

I am more and more excited about it and if it wasn't for some work demands over the next two weeks I may have already pulled the trigger but I will use the two weeks to make a measured decision.

I am surprised by how much I want a Seiko diver again. My WIS journey started out trying to get away from Seikos and Citizens but now I want a quality Seiko diver back in the stable. I think despite the price increase over the sumo this may be the Seiko for me.

Happy waiting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

Alright the watch is here! Btw this is the 3rd time I have ordered from Gnomon. DHL express delivery is super fast each time. My initial reaction is, I freaking love this watch! The watch sits well on my wrist. I also appreciate this watch being much lighter in weight compared to my MM300.The blue bezel stands out in a beautiful way along with the matte black dial and black silicone strap. Definitely keeping this watch in my collection.








Protective bubble wrap
































SBDC055 on MM300 rubber strap.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice!

That looks fantastic!!

Real world pictures go a long way. The dial really pops. Great legibility and contrast with the bezel adding some flair and interest. 

What’s the actual lug to lug length and thickness?

Looking forward to further thoughts and pics. Feel free to bombard us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Nice!
> 
> That looks fantastic!!
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'll definitely take more pictures later on. According to my digital caliper, lug to lug is 50.35mm and thickness is 13.12mm. Again I'm very happy this 063 watch is part of my collection. It's beautiful and sweet in the flesh. Worth the price imo and will be enjoyed this summer season ^_^


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

very nice congrats


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Man I really should unsubscribe to this thread. These pictures are making me want to get one!

Anyone who has one of the turtles do some wearability comparisons?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS_Systems said:


> Thank you! I'll definitely take more pictures later on. According to my digital caliper, lug to lug is 50.35mm and thickness is 13.12mm. Again I'm very happy this 063 watch is part of my collection. It's beautiful and sweet in the flesh. Worth the price imo and will be enjoyed this summer season ^_^
> 
> View attachment 13251171
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the time to take accurate measurements, I really appreciate it. The 50.35 lug to lug is probably pretty doable with the shape of the lug ends probably making it appear shorter with all those bevels.

How do you find it wears compared to the mm300? I assume very similar with the case shape and size except thinner? If so hen I can probably easily find more pics of a mm300 on similar wrists to my own to get a good idea of fit. Does that make sense?

I'm so glad you like it so much. Thanks for sharing with us. It would be really hard to buy watches (is that a bad thing ?) without the help of people like yourself around here to answer questions for us when we can't try them on first.

How do you find the colour and texture of the hands work with the dial and case in real life? I would echo others that I wished they were brushed or polished metal. Is it really silver paint as it appears in some macro shots?

I just love how classic Seiko it looks even with the arrow hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

househalfman said:


> These pictures are making me want to get one!
> 
> Anyone who has one of the turtles do some wearability comparisons?


I think you would be very happy if you got either the 061 or 063.

Here a couple of pictures of the 063 and 777 Turtle. I honestly don't wear the 777 anymore. I have 3 watches that have 22mm lug width. None of them feel naturally comfortable to the other 20mm lug watches I have. The Turtle has a slightly wider case and feels just a tad bit heavier.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks JLS! The turtle looks especially flat and wide next to the 063; makes me think I might be able to pull the 063 off. I admit the >50mm L2L still gives me some pause but I'm more inclined to get one now.


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Thanks so much for the time to take accurate measurements, I really appreciate it. The 50.35 lug to lug is probably pretty doable with the shape of the lug ends probably making it appear shorter with all those bevels.
> 
> How do you find it wears compared to the mm300? I assume very similar with the case shape and size except thinner? If so hen I can probably easily find more pics of a mm300 on similar wrists to my own to get a good idea of fit. Does that make sense?
> 
> ...


Your welcome! I'm happy to take pictures and help answer questions to the best of my knowledge. I was actually going to wait to watch Bruce's 061/063 review video first before buying. But with all the pictures in this thread and measurements taken, I pulled the trigger knowing Gnomon would deliver fast. I'm happy with the decision.

I just remeasured the lug to lug. I want to say its a lot closer to 50.08mm. Its just difficult getting the caliper to touch the lug tips while holding the watch. Also trying not to scratch the watch with the metal caliper! The MM300 wears very heavy. It's taller but wears firm and doesn't move around the wrist much. The case shape IMO is nearly the same. 063 is much thinner and lighter.

I actually like the arrow hand. I have the SBBN035 (my first Seiko diver) which uses the same hands. It looks to be painted flat silver. I don't mind that the arrow hand and minute hand are not brushed or don't have chrome trim like the 777 Turtle hands. IMO I think its a purposeful touch because the hour indices have the chrome trim. That's a dial detail which I really love.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the answers. 50mm is pretty manageable and good proportions for a 44mm case. Though really I bet it wears like a 41/2mm case due to the design and bezel width. 

I think I just need to stare at pics long enough to see how I feel about the painted hands. But probably won’t know for sure until it’s in hand. I guess they make the the watch super legible as they won’t fade in certain lights. 

Are the hands slightly metallic and reflective when they catch the light or is it more of a flat grey?

Thanks again!

If you are so inclined a wrist shot from further away or in a Mirror may give a good sense of how it truly wears as cameras usually make it look bigger than reality on he wrist. 

Have a great night and don’t forget to take the lume for a test drive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dontomaso (Nov 16, 2014)

I got my SBDC061/SPB077 today and the first impression is excellent. It wears significantly smaller than its size. I usually wear watches between 36-39mm and I'm having no problems with this at all. I have a modern 43mm samurai, and have had both a MM300 and a SPB051 and the 061 both feels and looks smaller than all of those. The bezel is tight, there are no alignment issues and the AR is one of the best I've seen in any Seiko. I'm not sure if they are using the same type of lume as in other newer Seikos but to me this seems whiter in normal daylight than others which had a greenish tint in almost all lighting conditions. 
@boatswain The hands does reflect a bit of light although they are flatter than the markers.


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

I am ready to order the 063, Seiya has them in stock, Gnomon is out of stock. Has anyone ordered from Seiya before? How is the shipping as compared to Gnomon?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

dontomaso said:


> I got my SBDC061/SPB077 today and the first impression is excellent. It wears significantly smaller than its size. I usually wear watches between 36-39mm and I'm having no problems with this at all. I have a modern 43mm samurai, and have had both a MM300 and a SPB051 and the 061 both feels and looks smaller than all of those. The bezel is tight, there are no alignment issues and the AR is one of the best I've seen in any Seiko. I'm not sure if they are using the same type of lume as in other newer Seikos but to me this seems whiter in normal daylight than others which had a greenish tint in almost all lighting conditions.
> @boatswain The hands does reflect a bit of light although they are flatter than the markers.


Congrats! And thank you for the info!

Not many nails left to go in my coffin!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

k9shag said:


> I am ready to order the 063, Seiya has them in stock, Gnomon is out of stock. Has anyone ordered from Seiya before? How is the shipping as compared to Gnomon?


There are probably 1,000 threads with comments on Seiya if you use the search.


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

So the final judgement on this watch is it wears smaller than sbp051? 

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

beasy said:


> So the final judgement on this watch is it wears smaller than sbp051?
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


I would say yes. Here is mine on 7 1/4 ish wrist the pic makes it look way bigger but wears way easier than 051 I flipped the one I got due to how it wore.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

secfincorp said:


> I would say yes. Here is mine on 7 1/4 ish wrist the pic makes it look way bigger but wears way easier than 051 I flipped the one I got due to how it wore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info i ask coz i do have 051, this might be my next blue watch

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bane01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Guys does the clasp on spb077 utilize ratcheting mechanism? I have been considering sob051.. but now on the fence 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I don’t believe it has the ratcheting clasp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

I am still trying to discover the difference between the SPB 079 and the SPDC 063, other thank price. any help.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Seiko need to make ratchet diver extensions standard at least on their mid tier models such as these. The current useless diver extension is probably the worst thing about Seiko diver's watches. Hardly anybody needs it, it's uncomfortable and it's not even easy to remove. I mean you can remove it but then you have to buy a different clasp to connect the bracelet to. <|


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

k9shag said:


> I am still trying to discover the difference between the SPB 079 and the SPDC 063, other thank price. any help.


Nothing, SBDC063 is just a different designation for the Japanese market.


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

clyde_frog said:


> Nothing, SBDC063 is just a different designation for the Japanese market.


Thanks. Cheaper to get the Japanese market one now.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Not my photo. Just sharing from FB. Someone modded MM300 hands. What you think?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Nope from me. Don't like it when a watch is trying to look like something it's not.


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Nope from me. Don't like it when a watch is trying to look like something it's not.


Same here.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I kinda like it but I understand the sentiment. More so if I owned a mm300. Also the minute hand looks a bit too short.

It would be great to get some silver SLA025 hands though. I think those may be the nicest hands on a Seiko diver right now.

That said I am not a diver so if I get a 63 I am sure it will stay that way until something breaks.

PS
JLS, we need more pics!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

boatswain said:


> PS
> JLS, we need more pics!


Just changed to the MM300 waffle strap. Loving this new look at the moment!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks great!

Perhaps its my frugal side not wanting to pay extra for the bracelet, but i think this model may actually look better on a rubber strap. Perhaps it reduces the overall bulk and taps into that retro tool diver aesthetic a bit more.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Nope from me. Don't like it when a watch is trying to look like something it's not.


It's already kind of doing that isn't it? ;-)



JLS_Systems said:


> View attachment 13251175


When you see pictures of it next to the MM300 you can see the similarities, but the MM300 just looks so much better.


----------



## steellll (Mar 31, 2010)

I was thinking of doing the same thing with my 063 - very cool vintage look. My only hesitation is I really like the strap it came on. Super soft and comfy, flat black, very cool pattern on the inside, beefy buckle and keeper. 
Lovin' this watch!!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

clyde_frog said:


> It's already kind of doing that isn't it? ;-)
> 
> When you see pictures of it next to the MM300 you can see the similarities, but the MM300 just looks so much better.


Meh. I like the 063 better personally. It has a larger dial and thinner bezel.


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

What about mm300 hands on the 063?? Don’t know if the hands will look lost in the bigger dial?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

Just ordered the 063. Now the wait....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice work! Happy waiting 

Looking forward to hearing more thoughts on this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

Can someone tell me if the bracelet links for the 061/063 are similar to the Turtle. Meaning pin and collar system. It was a pain to finally get my turtle bracelet right, and before I order a bracelet for the 063 I would like to know. 

Thanks


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^Yes it will definitely be a pin & collar system with the collar in the center link.


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks that a little different then the Turtle band I will try to find something online showing how to remove the links. Ok actually looks easier than the turtle link removal.

https://justasmallblog.wordpress.com/2012/07/19/how-to-resize-a-seiko-collar-and-pin-watch-band/


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

Can someone with the 061 tell me what the part number is for the seiko OEM bracelet your watch came with . (might be found on the inside of the band) I found this number but cannot be sure. M01X431. I am trying to find the gem bracelet while awaiting the arrival of the watch. Thanks


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

.

Sent from my Samsung galaxy note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdogg (May 6, 2015)

As a previous owner of the MM300, I actually like this one more. I actually think the tinny bracelet is what killed the MM300 for me. If it had this bracelet, or something quite similar, I may have kept it. The 061 bracelet is much better quality and feels more solid IMO.



k9shag said:


> Can someone with the 061 tell me what the part number is for the seiko OEM bracelet your watch came with . (might be found on the inside of the band) I found this number but cannot be sure. M01X431. I am trying to find the gem bracelet while awaiting the arrival of the watch. Thanks


End links are labeled "431"
The half-links that are the straight end to connect to the clasp are identical and labeled "M01X B C"


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks that is what I thought it should have


----------



## TheResident (May 17, 2017)

Thanks for all the pics and info guys! I was afraid the 44mm size would be too big for my small wrist. But having tried on the 053 and it fitting quite well, I think I'll go for the 063 😁


----------



## BuckeyeTodd (May 22, 2015)

Sorry, answered my own question...


----------



## BuckeyeTodd (May 22, 2015)

Sorry, answered my own question...


----------



## Lut91 (Jan 18, 2016)

More picture pleasee , need more picture to pull myself trigger on this


----------



## james_027 (Jan 16, 2018)

anyone with 6.25" wrist wears this watch? or can a 6.25" wrist wears this watch?


----------



## TheResident (May 17, 2017)

james_027 said:


> anyone with 6.25" wrist wears this watch? or can a 6.25" wrist wears this watch?


I would say yes, as my wrist is about that size, and the 053 was perfectly fine so I think the 063 will be the same.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

It looks nice but £900 (£1000 less say 10% in the UK) is too much for a 6R15 movement.


----------



## Lut91 (Jan 18, 2016)

Just went to the store and compare it. It look smaller from top, maybe because of the 063 bezel size. My wrist is 6.5inch


----------



## steellll (Mar 31, 2010)

Really love my new SBDC063.
It's so nice I was hesitant to take it out to "play" - that changed this past weekend.
It may have a super cool retro look and is a very pretty watch but I figured Seiko built it to take some action. Saturday was a pool day - Sunday was at our boat on Lake Conroe (Texas). Full days in and out of the water, beach, wake boarding, boat diving along with heavy duty partying at the island and icehouse.
Water, sand, sunscreen, plenty of activity - The Seiko looked great and really felt like it belonged there - if you know what I mean.
Soapy rinse and scrub with a soft toothbrush and it's back to perfect.
Fun weekend - fantastic watch!


----------



## steellll (Mar 31, 2010)

bb


----------



## james_027 (Jan 16, 2018)

Lut91 said:


> Just went to the store and compare it. It look smaller from top, maybe because of the 063 bezel size. My wrist is 6.5inch


I have 6.25 wrist, what did you get?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

DonJ53 said:


> It looks nice but £900 (£1000 less say 10% in the UK) is too much for a 6R15 movement.


How so? Can you elaborate? This comment gets recycled every time Seiko releases another mid market watch with the 6r15, and every time there's a couple of people that reiterate this very sentiment without any backing argument while everyone else purchases the watch and loves it.

With that said, it's your right to feel that way, but I think you're missing out on a watch you may love for a relatively unfounded reason.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This is NOT a crack on the watch, but I've had 6 watches so far with the 6r15. One is super accurate, but with the other five I've gotten better timekeeping with my 7s26 movements. So I can see the concern with the price.


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

Beautiful watches. Wear them in good health


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^I'm curious what a Turdle has to do with this thread regarding another watch? There's a dedicated Turdle thread for that.


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

My Bad. Wrong thread. Deleting now.


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


> This is NOT a crack on the watch, but I've had 6 watches so far with the 6r15. One is super accurate, but with the other five I've gotten better timekeeping with my 7s26 movements. So I can see the concern with the price.


I, unfortunately, have to agree. I just received a brand new Monster with a 6R15 and it's running 14 spd. One of the worst accuracy's of all my watches. I'm pretty bummed. I definitely has me taking a second thought on the MM 200.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

dr751 said:


> I, unfortunately, have to agree. I just received a brand new Monster with a 6R15 and it's running 14 spd. One of the worst accuracy's of all my watches. I'm pretty bummed. I definitely has me taking a second thought on the MM 200.


What is an MM 200?


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> What is an MM 200?


That's what some people are calling the SBDC061/SBDC063 due to its aesthetic resemblance to the MM300, but I don't like the name, as it doesn't say Marinemaster anywhere on the watch.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

14s is within the 6R15 specification -15+25s/d

Seiko are not going to spend time regulating this movement.

MM200 is also wrong in that the case does open from the back.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

DonJ53 said:


> 14s is within the 6R15 specification -15+25s/d
> 
> Seiko are not going to spend time regulating this movement.
> 
> MM200 is also wrong in that the case does open from the back.


To be fair, 300m and 600m Tuna also had case back that opens, but at least they had the word Marinemaster on the dial.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

aalin13 said:


> To be fair, 300m and 600m Tuna also had case back that opens, but at least they had the word Marinemaster on the dial.


The 'MM200' does not look like a Tuna so I was liking it to the untinned MM300.


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

aalin13 said:


> To be fair, 300m and 600m Tuna also had case back that opens, but at least they had the word Marinemaster on the dial.


The new MM300 has no Marinemaster written either ;-)


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

butcherjp said:


> The new MM300 has no Marinemaster written either ;-)


Then we should exclude it from the MM300 club! :-d


----------



## Lut91 (Jan 18, 2016)

IMHO The 053 wears abit bigger than 063



james_027 said:


> Lut91 said:
> 
> 
> > Just went to the store and compare it. It look smaller from top, maybe because of the 063 bezel size. My wrist is 6.5inch
> ...


----------



## muasua (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't like any names that imply that certain watches is inferior version to other one like mini-monster, baby-tuna, mm200 etc.


----------



## TheResident (May 17, 2017)

More pics please owners.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I’m just back from a work stint and honing back in on this one again, curious to see if it still has the appeal after a bit of cold turkey time away from watches. 

So bring on the enabling pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

the 061/063 are back in stock at Gnomon. They are also offering the 063 on a bracelet now.

Seiko Watches - Prospex 200M Automatic Blue ?Baby MM? - Bracelet - Ref. SBDC063


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

k9shag said:


> the 061/063 are back in stock at Gnomon. They are also offering the 063 on a bracelet now.
> 
> Seiko Watches - Prospex 200M Automatic Blue ?Baby MM? - Bracelet - Ref. SBDC063


Crap crap crap.

1) I am a seikoholic
2) I am a bracelet guy
3) I have a MM300 017

Been on the fence with these since release, and had been avoiding splashing the cash as no bracelet on the 063....and now there is this!

I don't see it as a Baby MM (I also hate that name), rather a watch with a blend of old and new, that has a place in my watch box, next to my MM300...

Ordered....man I hate the internet!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Double


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats! Nice choice.

I almost pulled the trigger from another dealer I found but they went out of stock 2 hours later . I was waiting to sort out their details about QC and returns and in the short time I took to contact them and hear back they were gone.

However there may be some good news coming...

I hope to chime in here tomorrow with a positive update...!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

Yeah me too. I really would like to get that watch, but I’m concerned over the 6R15. I’m thinking that maybe I should get an ETA 2824 instead. Like a Steinhart Vintage Military diver. It’s almost 1/2 the price. (I know I’m going to get flamed for this)


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

dr751 said:


> Yeah me too. I really would like to get that watch, but I'm concerned over the 6R15. I'm thinking that maybe I should get an ETA 2824 instead. Like a Steinhart Vintage Military diver. It's almost 1/2 the price. (I know I'm going to get flamed for this)


I have two Steinhart and they are solid watches and always find their way into the rotation.

I order the 063 and it shipped yesterday with the rubber band, of course today the 063 with the bracelet shows up on the site. I will contact Anders at Gnomon and see how much he will sell the bracelet to me for.


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

The 063 really is a beautiful watch. I’m sure you are going to enjoy it. That is what I would get. I’m using a lot of will power to not order it.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Is there a reason for the 6r15 hate?
My PADI SBDC055 runs great, keeps good time, and has given me no issues.
The 6r15 is in the Transocean and has been around for a while, so why no love?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> Is there a reason for the 6r15 hate?
> My PADI SBDC055 runs great, keeps good time, and has given me no issues.
> The 6r15 is in the Transocean and has been around for a while, so why no love?


Probably no rational reason. I just picked up a 4R35 mini Turtle that is keeping fantastic time, and then my dbl the cost 6R15 Monster came in and it has so-so accuracy. So I guess the turtle spoiled me. Being new to the hobby it stings a little. I really love the look of the 061 & 063 and would have jump on it in a second (and sold some stuff), but I think I would be crushed if I got another 6R15 (especially at that price) and it didn't have really good accuracy. I know it's a little weird. (I am so tempted to get a 061 & 063, I keep going to Gnomons and putting in my cart and taking it out. I actually was relieved when he sold out of them  )


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I only have plans to sell watches, but if I were to buy one, it would be the 063. Great value. I hope to have one some day.


----------



## vinny72xx (Mar 17, 2016)

I wonder if the 061 bracelet would fit the sumo?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I’m in!

Pulled the trigger today on a 63 after finding a domestic dealer in Canada with prices that competed with the big 3 Japanese sellers! Couldn’t believe it!

Even better the dealer was excellent and was able to send me photos as we talked on the phone to discuss alignment and any other issues. A fantastic experience and it was apparent they were a genuine enthusiast too and not just a jewellery store clerk. Very refreshing and also low pressure allowing me to see the pictures and decide for myself. 

Interesting to note when I asked about chapter ring alignment etc... they said that they receive “Grade A” watches from Seiko which show very little issues and that a lot of the other sellers that sell at what we see as the lower prices receive “grade B” which are more prone to alignment problems. So what might this mean? Perhaps seiko produces so many watches that as we know QC suffers and instead of binning the low Quality pieces they grade them differently and then those pieces find their way to cheaper priced sellers where we snap them up looking for deals only to be plagued with poor alignment, dust etc...

I’m only speculating but it was curious that an authorized dealer noted at least two grades of product that are released. Not sure what to make of all that but it makes me hope I’m getting a good one and from the pics I received it seems likely. 

So on its way in the next week will be a shiny new SBP079J1 (that’s what’s on the tag). Looks like the international variants are trickling out. 

Just waiting on the strap I have in mind as well as I don’t think the stick rubber will be my cuppa tea. 

Excited for the Seiko-ness of this piece! 

And oh yes there will be pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Pulled the trigger on a 63 today with the 15% ebay coupon... Got it from Chino's ebay store for $628 after the discount! Also ordered the bracelet from ebay. Can't wait!


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

jhanna1701 said:


> Pulled the trigger on a 63 today with the 15% ebay coupon... Got it from Chino's ebay store for $618 after the discount! Also ordered the bracelet from ebay. Can't wait!


Great price. Thinking of ordering the bracelet myself.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jhanna1701 said:


> Pulled the trigger on a 63 today with the 15% ebay coupon... Got it from Chino's ebay store for $618 after the discount! Also ordered the bracelet from ebay. Can't wait!


Wow that is a seriously good price! You got me beat!

Congratulations!

I think i will stick with the one i ordered just due to the service i have received thus far, seeing pics of the actual watch and the ability to return it or deal with issues in country.

That said off to look at Chinos eBay store...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A couple Canadians have shot me PMs about where I got my 063/079 already.

Please feel free to do the same if you are curious about my experience. Happy to help!

⌚

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

The 063 just arrived from Gnomon (2 days) wow better than I expected. I ordered the bracelet from them today. They discounted it since it was not available on the 063 when mine shipped. Also have a marine master strap at the ready. Feels great on the wrist. Thanks to all of you who helped spend my money, a job well done.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That looks great! Thanks for easing the wait for mine! What a great case.

I think the pop of blue will give some life and interest.

Whats your wrist size and how do you feel about the fit?


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

My wrist size is 7 1/4" and this feels and looks great on it. I prefer a 40 mm and larger watch and I have to admit I like the way this looks more than my Tudor Black Bay which was my grail watch for a long time. I can't wait to get the bracelet and see how it looks and feels with it.


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

Congrats to you guys on the recent purchases!


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

with an original marinemaster rubber band. Not nearly as soft , but I prefer the look of the band. Might try an Uncle Seiko, or Craftsman Blue.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Looks good on the MM300 rubber....

Mine is "out for delivery", so getting ready to wrestle that bracelet!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> Looks good on the MM300 rubber....
> 
> Mine is "out for delivery", so getting ready to wrestle that bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 13297103


Please let me know how it goes. I believe the collar in the bracelet is in the middle link which will make it easier than the turtle bracelet in which the collar is on the end and a pain the a...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

k9shag said:


> Please let me know how it goes. I believe the collar in the bracelet is in the middle link which will make it easier than the turtle bracelet in which the collar is on the end and a pain the a...


For the the most part I have not had any issues with the pin and collar, either in Seiko or Orient....once you get that first one out of the way!

that said, I do love the screw bars on strapcode!

so if I stare at the DHL website, will it get delivered quicker?


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

My DHL driver never got out of the van. I saw him pull up and met him at the curb.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

k9shag said:


> View attachment 13297093
> 
> 
> with an original marinemaster rubber band. Not nearly as soft , but I prefer the look of the band. Might try an Uncle Seiko, or Craftsman Blue.




I hope these take off so crafter blue makes a fitted strap. I think that would be ideal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> For the the most part I have not had any issues with the pin and collar, either in Seiko or Orient....once you get that first one out of the way!
> 
> that said, I do love the screw bars on strapcode!
> 
> so if I stare at the DHL website, will it get delivered quicker?


Happy New Seiko Day ⌚

May it be filled with joy, lume and aligned chapter rings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Delivered!

Yay....

Opened, plastic off....hmmmmmm

1st impressions - good....nice dial, always been a fan of the hand set, blue bezel is a very subtle blue.....bezel has a very smooth action, very unseiko like but I like it....took a few pics and threw it on a NATO, as turns out I don't have time to size the bracelet....will do that later.

2nd impression - sorry, but this is no baby MM....side by side, you can see a very small amount of shared DNA in the dial, very small...but beyond that, different animals entirely...

Pics below:


























And a quick shot with borealis nato.....









Have I mentioned that I hate the stupid "baby MM" moniker?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> Delivered!
> 
> Yay....
> 
> ...


So...happy? Or still contemplating?
Looks pretty great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Turns out I had more time than I thought - I mean, who needs to eat right?

so sized and bracelet on......and I think this where this watch will shine.....very comfy, not as top heavy as the mm300 and sits flatter.

gonna throw out anything caution to bigger WUSers......I am 6'5", 250, with a 7.5ish" wrist...I generally take out one link either side, then work with the micros to adjust from there.

as described, snug on the 4th micro, and may end up putting a link back in....so beware.

bracelet itself is nice, with the fold out divers ext and 4 micros....same as the 051/53/55/57 but with different end links....as you can see next to my PADI 055....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

boatswain said:


> So...happy? Or still contemplating?
> Looks pretty great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy for sure......it is a great package......just hate he baby MM name and honestly think it deserves better!

The touches of mm300 are nice, but it stands on its own...and man, I love that bezel action!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Grrrrrr....x2 bug


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> Turns out I had more time than I thought - I mean, who needs to eat right?
> 
> so sized and bracelet on......and I think this where this watch will shine.....very comfy, not as top heavy as the mm300 and sits flatter.
> 
> ...


Was the collar on the inside link? I have a 7.25" wrist and usually take two links out and then tighten at the clasp as well.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

k9shag said:


> Was the collar on the inside link?


Yes...

So if you are careful, as I have learnt to be, you can knock the pin thru, separate the links, turn it toward you and not drop the collar out of the link!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Really? X2 again! What gives!


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> Yes...
> 
> So if you are careful, as I have learnt to be, you can knock the pin thru, separate the links, turn it toward you and not drop the collar out of the link!


Great to hear. Although I have the bracelet coming in a couple of days. I have only taken the watch off today to switch straps and really like the MM300 strap on it.

Not having an 051/53/55 how does the 063 wear in comparison?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> Happy for sure......it is a great package......just hate he baby MM name and honestly think it deserves better!
> 
> The touches of mm300 are nice, but it stands on its own...and man, I love that bezel action!


Great to hear it's the name that is the frustration not the watch.

So I guess you won't like MM200 either?

I haven't handled a MM300 so I have no grounds to go on.

Maybe there's a good Japanese name out there that isn't taken yet. I don't really now where to start ?:

Manta Ray
Stingray 
Ronin
Sushi
Fuji
Kujira (whale)
Kaiyo (ocean)
Nami (wave)
Ika (squid)
Tako (octopus)
??????????

This one needs a good name as I think it will be around for a while.

PS. Sweet collection. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Really starting to grow on me.....









And it wears smaller than my Padi 055...the bezel curves down to the case, instead of straight out, and there is no over hang

I ordered a couple of uncle seikos earlier, as I wanted a a 22mm, and why not get a 20mm as well!

as to a name, man do we have to!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Another wrist shot, plus a good ole lume shot


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great shots!

Man does that blue add a lot of character. 

Did you buy the bracelet extra or did you get the package deal?

I was worried the bracelet end links may extended the length too much for my 6.75” wrist and make it wear too long. Now I’m not as sure...

I have a strap plan but it’s out of stock still. I want to get a 20/20 non tapering natural rubber. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Add this one to the mix.

SPB083J1 SPECIAL EDITION


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Package deal....I learnt long ago that I am a bracelet guy....

So now, instead of rushing in to get something, only to spend MORE later for the bracelet, I wait until one inevitably becomes available and save myself some coinage.......to spend on straps probably....

I did quickly try on a borealis iso, and there is a bit of a gap with the case....not a deal breaker, as I love a nice iso, but just so others are aware....

And of course, a blue dialed version surfaces!

I have to thin the herd before I buy anymore watches this year, time to head over to eBay!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh my...thats perfect...is that one available yet?



59yukon01 said:


> Add this one to the mix.
> 
> SPB083J1 SPECIAL EDITION


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Oh my...thats perfect...is that one available yet?


Not sure, but this is the thread to keep up with the latest releases.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2393034


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

boatswain said:


> Oh my...thats perfect...is that one available yet?


Perfect as long as one doesn't notice the infamous inner chapter ring misalignment.


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

I'm thinking of start saving for one of these, but I'm also concerned about the MM200 name spread. Probably, with great disappointment it will stick, it's a name that resonate in the watch community..

How about Daimyo (lord) the grade between Shogun and Samurai?
Or maybe something related to the Sumo? Albeit it shares not so many things for me with the Sumo


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Daimyo is pretty cool.

Maybe we should start a poll thread just for this topic.

However i won't fight hard if mm200 becomes common. Better than baby mm. Names will just happen.

Like I said I don't have a mm300 but I can see that people would find the above names demeaning to both the mm300 and the 61/63.

I guess the official name is "the 1968 automatic divers modern reinterpretation". Not much we can take from that.

Fugu? Pufferfish.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Daimyo is pretty cool.
> 
> Maybe we should start a poll thread just for this topic.
> 
> ...


Well strictly speaking both the 61/63 and the MM300 is based on 6159-7001, and seeing as some people were calling the SBDC051 the 6RMAS, may be some reference back to the 6159? Just can't think of anything catchy.


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

I agree, definitely better than babyMM
it can be called what they want but I'll still like it 

I like fugu (in the sense of the creature and the name, no way I'll try the fugu sashimi!)



boatswain said:


> Daimyo is pretty cool.
> 
> Maybe we should start a poll thread just for this topic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

On the blue Seiko rubber from my PADI055...


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

I like what several facebook pages are calling this, the Seiko MM200


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

Dam, you guys are going to make me spend money I shouldn't.  But, maybe I do need another Seiko Diver?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TapaDump double post.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's NOT a Marinemaster so it's ashamed the MM200 name is being tossed around. 

That moniker is for their 300M Professional Diver's line, which can consist of the Tuna, as well as the mono block MM300.

This watch deserves it's own identity instead of insinuating it's nothing more than a Mini Me (Marinemaster). :think:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

dr751 said:


> Dam, you guys are going to make me spend money I shouldn't.  But, maybe I do need another Seiko Diver?


I felt I needed 1 seiko auto diver in my collection and so the 63 is coming in to replace the long departed sumo.

Now do you need more than 1...? That's a tricky question.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

I have five!!! And I’m thinking (trying to convince my self) that I need another to make it an even 1/2 dozen. Or maybe I should just be committed. 😀


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> It's NOT a Marinemaster so it's ashamed the MM200 name is being tossed around.
> 
> That moniker is for their 300M Professional Diver's line, which can consist of the Tuna, as well as the mono block MM300.
> 
> This watch deserves it's own identity instead instead insinuating it's nothing more than a Mini Me (Marinemaster).


Absolutely 100% what he said!

Could not agree more....you can see a minor amount of DNA, but please, look back at my comparison pics and tell me how the SBDC 061/063 are a "mini" or "baby" MM300!


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> It's NOT a Marinemaster so it's ashamed the MM200 name is being tossed around.
> 
> That moniker is for their 300M Professional Diver's line, which can consist of the Tuna, as well as the mono block MM300.
> 
> This watch deserves it's own identity instead of insinuating it's nothing more than a Mini Me (Marinemaster). :think:


X200

Wysłane z mojego SM-G920F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> Is there a reason for the 6r15 hate?
> My PADI SBDC055 runs great, keeps good time, and has given me no issues.
> The 6r15 is in the Transocean and has been around for a while, so why no love?


Personally I don't mind he 6R15. I have the 051 and it runs about a second a day slow which is perfect to me.

The next movement up is the 8L35 which you pay a premium for in the MM300. People can't expect to have that for $1000. That's just unrealistic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I’m asking why they need a name. 

It’s not a Marinemaster so both of the lame names floating around are just dumb.


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

In the spirit of what its ancestor is called, 6159-7000, I propose to use the reference: 6R15-04G0
...
nope, I don't think that will stick nor that's a good idea, it's a mouthful compared to the old reference


----------



## muasua (Sep 21, 2013)

I name mine seiko bob. Feel free to copy.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Just lol at "MM 200". I get it, but just no. It's like slapping "GT" badges on your V6 Mustang.

Didn't come from the factory that way, _and everyone knows it_.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Maddog1970 said:


> 2nd impression - sorry, but this is no baby MM....side by side, you can see a very small amount of shared DNA in the dial, very small...but beyond that, different animals entirely...
> 
> Have I mentioned that I hate the stupid "baby MM" moniker?


Same conclusion I came to on both counts. It's really nice, but it's no SBDX001/017. Those have a hefty monoblock, on wrist *gravitas* that this one just lacks. I couldn't see it really ever bumping my MM300, so it was a catch and release for me.

Any nickname for these referencing "MM" are wishul thinking and/or just plain uninformed.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

After a couple of days ownership, some more musings.....

- light and comfy, case more in common with the SBDC 51/53/55/57
- keeping good time at +7....faster is always better in my book.
- have tried many strap combos, including natos, but keep coming back to the bracelet....looking forward to getting my uncle Seiko waffle, as I think will be THE combo for this watch.

I really like this watch, the sapphire is superb, the bracelet is very good, and the bezel action is buttery smooth.....

I just hate that the MM300 comparison is still being thrown out there!

To be clear:
- this is not a MM300 replacement.
- this has little in common with the MM300
- in fact, more in common with its SBDC cousins than any other watch.

Shot a few sidebysides with my PADI SBDC055, MM300 and the 063....outside the 4 o'clock crown, round (but not the same ) indicies, you can clearly see the 051/053/055/057 DNA more than the MM300....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Double posting again


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great pics and thoughts! I appreciate the effort.
Keep em coming to tide us over!



Maddog1970 said:


> After a couple of days ownership, some more musings.....
> 
> - light and comfy, case more in common with the SBDC 51/53/55/57
> - keeping good time at +7....faster is always better in my book.
> ...


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> I just hate that the MM300 comparison is still being thrown out there!
> 
> To be clear:
> - this is not a MM300 replacement.
> ...


You'll have a hard time convincing people that they aren't similar to the MM300 when you post side-by-side pictures clearly showing how similar they are 

I'm not sure what the issue is - they are inspired by the 6159, which was itself the clear inspiration for the MM300. The similarities in the cases, bezels and dials are obvious. Of course they are similar to the 051/053 because they are built to the same modern specs, but the 'DNA' is clearly shared with the Marinemaster. It's okay, you don't have to be mad about it!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I will gently weigh in and say i can see both sides of the marine master argument.

I don't need it to be a MM but i also wouldn't be bothered if someone said my incoming 63 looked like one.

I am pretty easy going about it, but i am not steeped in seiko as of yet.


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

I am not fond of nicknames at all, but I have to admit "mm200", whatever misleading it can be, describes pretty well the 61 (especially on these last nice photos) ! 
Modern and cheaper reinterpretation of the 6159, from which the mm300 is also directly derived.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

butcherjp said:


> I am not fond of nicknames at all, but I have to admit "mm200", whatever misleading it can be, describes pretty well the 61 (especially on these last nice photos) !
> Modern and cheaper reinterpretation of the 6159, from which the mm300 is also directly derived.


I agree... MM200, baby MM... either are fine with me. Heck, the new green "real" MM doesn't even say Marine Master anymore... So is it really? ;-)


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

To my eye, the sidebyside shows just how dissimilar the 063 and MM300 are......but anyways

I surrender....focus on the watch!

Not with standing my OCDness about things, the 063 is a great watch and I highly recommend it to anyone who is looking for a well packaged midish tier Seiko!

Normal programming may now resume....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2222222


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

JoeOBrien said:


> You'll have a hard time convincing people that they aren't similar to the MM300 when you post side-by-side pictures clearly showing how similar they are
> 
> I'm not sure what the issue is - they are inspired by the 6159, which was itself the clear inspiration for the MM300. The similarities in the cases, bezels and dials are obvious. Of course they are similar to the 051/053 because they are built to the same modern specs, but the 'DNA' is clearly shared with the Marinemaster. It's okay, you don't have to be mad about it!


Doubt he's "mad about it"; but he's 100% correct. They couldn't be more different when actually worn right after the other.

But of course you can call it whatever you want. However, potential buyers should not be led to believe this replicates the actual ownership experience of the SBDX001/017. Pictures on the internet do not tell even a tenth of the whole story.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> ... the 063 is a great watch and I highly recommend it to anyone who is looking for a well packaged midish tier Seiko!


That's what I was hoping to hear and exactly what I am/was looking for.

Looking forward to the arrival.

How's the lume compare across the three you showed above. All about the same? Or does one stand above the others?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 13302589


We have the same 3 watches! Beautiful collection on bracelets!!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

boatswain said:


> That's what I was hoping to hear and exactly what I am/was looking for.
> 
> Looking forward to the arrival.
> 
> ...


The lume is as you you would expect, torch-like and glows all night....

Hard to pick a winner, as:

- the lume pips are bigger and closer together on the MM300
- the PADI055 has different colors of lume.

you shouldn't be disappointed.....

Pics.....no real science here....took them outside, dose of sun, than ran back in to the room I do my best thinking in (bathroom of course)...shot with the lights on, then lights off.

As I said, by virtue of bigger pips, closer together, the MM300 looks slightly brighter......and for the record, I love the multi-color PADI lume!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

JLS_Systems said:


> We have the same 3 watches! Beautiful collection on bracelets!!


I do love a good bracelet on a diver........

many take issue with seikos bracelets, but I am not one of them, as I think they are great....at least on the mid tier and up!

now, will they ever put my Pelagos bracelet to shame, well no.... it I like them!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> The lume is as you you would expect, torch-like and glows all night....
> 
> Hard to pick a winner, as:
> 
> ...


 that's good science. Excited to check it out soon 

The mm300 does appear a bit brighter there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

063 on Uncle Seiko waffle. Looks much better, in my opinion, than on the stock strap. Bracelet in the mail.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jhanna1701 said:


> 063 on Uncle Seiko waffle. Looks much better, in my opinion, than on the stock strap. Bracelet in the mail.
> 
> View attachment 13305045
> View attachment 13305049


Looks great. I am excited to see the various strap combos for the 63 as I agree the stock strap seems a bit out of place.

Where did you order the bracelet from and for how much, if I can ask?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

I ordered the ebay one... Kinda pricey @$175, but probably worth it.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Really loving the bracelet on the 063.......

Unlike other Seiko divers that are a little top heavy (no comments!), the head of the 063 is nice and light and very well balanced

Hate to say this out loud, but its kinda pretty!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Really? I mean what is it with the darn double posting thing? It only happens on the Dive thread or here! Nowhere else in the forum! Geesh


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Unashamed for not reading the entire thread carefully:

If I'm considering an 079 (which comes on rubber) and want a bracelet, what are the aftermarket options, or is there anything out there listed for a different watch that fits it?

Or where do I get an 077 bracelet?

Thanks!


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

Bracelet comes today. I have worn the 063 everyday since it arrived. It is a very comfortable watch to wear all day and you would not believe how many comments are made (good ones) even after finding out it is a Seiko.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

k9shag said:


> Bracelet comes today. I have worn the 063 everyday since it arrived. It is a very comfortable watch to wear all day and you would not believe how many comments are made (good ones) even after finding out it is a Seiko.


Where did you get the bracelet?

Does a Sumo bracelet fit?


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

I ordered the watch from Gnomonwates.com and then ordered the bracelet from them as well when it became available.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I just noticed that Gnomon is calling it the "Baby MM". This is not good.


----------



## milkham (Jun 18, 2018)

How has quality control worked out for you guys? A friend of mine just received his 063 from japan and an SKX from jomashop today. The 063 has a crunchy feeling screw in crown, chapter ring off enough to bother him and uneven lume glow on the arrow hand and a couple of the markers. His SKX has a scuff or polishing mistake on one of the lugs and seems to be losing seconds per hour, alignments are good though. He says he's done with seiko, I feel bad for him.

lume shot:


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

milkham said:


> How has quality control worked out for you guys? A friend of mine just received his 063 from japan and an SKX from jomashop today. The 063 has a crunchy feeling screw in crown, chapter ring off enough to bother him and uneven lume glow on the arrow hand and a couple of the markers. His SKX has a scuff or polishing mistake on one of the lugs and seems to be losing seconds per hour, alignments are good though. He says he's done with seiko, I feel bad for him.


I'm quite happy with my SBDC063 purchased from Gnomon. The chapter ring alignment and lume are perfect.

My SBDC055 and SBDX017 don't have perfect alignment. With the 055 being the worst of the 2. Fyi, I bought both of those watches from ebay Japanese sellers and not AD.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

milkham said:


> How has quality control worked out for you guys? A friend of mine just received his 063 from japan and an SKX from jomashop today. The 063 has a crunchy feeling screw in crown, chapter ring off enough to bother him and uneven lume glow on the arrow hand and a couple of the markers. His SKX has a scuff or polishing mistake on one of the lugs and seems to be losing seconds per hour, alignments are good though. He says he's done with seiko, I feel bad for him.


I'm happy with mine... The crown was a little crunchy, but I've found that most of my Seiko's were like that at first, only to become better over time. Lume on mine is fantastic and very even. Chapter ring is right on as well. I'm not one of those that tracks seconds per day, but it appears to still be very much in line with my cell phone's time after 4 days.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jhanna1701 said:


> I'm happy with mine... The crown was a little crunchy, but I've found that most of my Seiko's were like that at first, only to become better over time. Lume on mine is fantastic and very even. Chapter ring is right on as well. I'm not one of those that tracks seconds per day, but it appears to still be very much in line with my cell phone's time after 4 days.


Wrap some waxed floss around the threads and go back and forth. Even better to brush the threads first if you have a little brush. It'll be butter.


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

milkham said:


> How has quality control worked out for you guys? A friend of mine just received his 063 from japan and an SKX from jomashop today. The 063 has a crunchy feeling screw in crown, chapter ring off enough to bother him and uneven lume glow on the arrow hand and a couple of the markers. His SKX has a scuff or polishing mistake on one of the lugs and seems to be losing seconds per hour, alignments are good though. He says he's done with seiko, I feel bad for him.
> 
> lume shot:


could not be happier with mine


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Needs an inner lug curve down like the sumo, then it would be near perfect


Love those Sumos.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Are these distinct enough from the 051/053 to justify? Enable away.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gotta pick up slip from the Post Office...

Not sure if i will get to it today or tomorrow...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Are these distinct enough from the 051/053 to justify? Enable away.


If you are OK with the recycled Seiko hand practice i think the cases and dials are pretty different. (Shameless enabling).

I will certainly post lots of pics and thoughts once i get to mine. I think ill do a full review too to help folks out.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

boatswain said:


> If you are OK with the recycled Seiko hand practice i think the cases and dials are pretty different. (Shameless enabling).
> 
> I will certainly post lots of pics and thoughts once i get to mine. I think ill do a full review too to help folks out.


Sounds good. I look forward to it. Agreed on the hands - I am ok with them, but they are being overplayed in a big way.


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

The hand thing is a little disappointing because it's one major reason these look so similar to the 051/53, even though they are otherwise very different (apart from the blue bezels). Simply adding a different handset would have differentiated them quite a bit. It's an odd choice to keep using the same hands. If they're going to use existing hands, there are plenty of others to choose from.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

⌚










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

boatswain said:


> ⌚
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Giddy up!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The delayed gratification will drag on a bit more until I can grab it on the way home from work, have family time and then I’ll crack it upon in the evening when I have some space to enjoy it. I have learned that waiting the extra couple hours is better than opening a new watch amongst the bustle of family time. 

Going to be good, feeling optimistic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

boatswain said:


> The delayed gratification will drag on a bit more until I can grab it on the way home from work, have family time and then I'll crack it upon in the evening when I have some space to enjoy it. I have learned that waiting the extra couple hours is better than opening a new watch amongst the bustle of family time.
> 
> Going to be good, feeling optimistic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed! Shoot us some pics and impressions when you can. My trigger finger is mighty itchy right now.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Agreed! Shoot us some pics and impressions when you can. My trigger finger is mighty itchy right now.


Oh...there will be pictures! No promises how many or how great tonight but I'll try to get something up. And if my history is anything to go on I will get lots out in the coming days.

I am also happy to be harassed with any questions, specific pics, comparisons etc.... I like to help as I do my share of bothering others when I am in pre-purchase mode .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Are these distinct enough from the 051/053 to justify? Enable away.


In short, yes....not sure if I threw up a comparo pic earlier, so here goes:









PADI 055 and blue 063.....you be the judge


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> In short, yes....not sure if I threw up a comparo pic earlier, so here goes:
> 
> View attachment 13315599
> 
> ...


Thanks! I have judged. I have an inquiry in with Gnomon to see if their version of the 063 on bracelet comes with the OEM rubber as well. Not a deal breaker, but good to know.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

...and it does not. $70 USD separately. I do have the OEM from my 053, but that's on another watch right now.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Order placed on the 063. Thanks guys.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Order placed on the 063. Thanks guys.


What?!

You didn't even give me a chance to enable!

It's probably too late but did you want the Ontario AD that I got mine from.

(Still waiting for kids to be asleep...)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok here we go some quick pics and then quick thoughts before bed. Nothing fancy now.

Arrived nicely packaged










AD threw in a free NATO. Nice touch. 









A seiko Box


















This is the international 79 version









BAM









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The case is beautiful. At a quick glance in evening light you can tell it's nicely finished. But really it's the case shape that is phenomenal, it drew me to this watch and it doesn't disappoint on the initial inspection.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The dial is clean bold and LEGIBLE. Absolutely love it.





































Chapter ring is off by a smidge if I'm picky . I had pictures from the AD before hand and I suspected as much. Would I have noticed if I wasn't looking for the classic seiko flaw?...possibly not. It's about as minimally off as you could be. Even if I stare at it dead on it takes me awhile to confirm it. That's usually my test for misaligned bezels etc...if I have to line it up and stare for bit to think it's probably off. Then it's probably pretty darn close.

The "blue" bezel is awesome. Pretty dynamic yet subtle colour that I think will be a joy to watch change.

Bezel grip is refined yet positive. Action is...smooooth. It has an interesting dampened feel, like my departed sumo but better. Mrs Boatswain describes as being like what she imagined a high quality bank vault dial would feel like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Speaking of Mrs Boatswain...she got first dibs at trying it on.










Not bad right?! Mrs B is taming that 44mm nicely.

My turn...



















Not the greatest representative angles sorry. I'll do better later. As suspected though it feels like a 41 . I think my 6.75" wrist will cope just fine, thank you. It will probably be a chameleon size that works well for smaller and larger wrists.










A couple other notes:

Silicon strap is of a higher quality. Reminds of my Gavox Avidiver strap which is smoother, softer and less sticky that other cheaper silicone straps I've handled. It's long and I don't like the accordion style. It won't be staying. I knew that when I ordered and have alternate plans. It looks great on rubber though and that's where it will stay.

Crown was very smooth. Winding and time setting good. Love the 4 o'clock position.

Like the silver dial printing

Very comfortable.

Buckle is BIG but nicely done. I'll try to use it on the replacement strap I reckon.

I think I'm forgetting something .....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ah right! Lume!

This was the first impression after coming inside from the backyard after sunset. Not bad, not bad...









Then this happened.



















And then this...



















The lume is AMAZING. 
As you would suspect. I'll do some comparison with other C3 champs to see how it stacks up but I'm pretty confident the initial blaze trumps them all at this point.

I think I like it. A lot. But I also know I won't really bond until I can get my strap of choice on it and do some extended wear time. Right now I am thinking Scurfa black rubber. Non tapering, beveled. Should be about right.

That's a wrap  for tonight folks.

I will share some better pics and thoughts in the days ahead and I am definitely inspired to do a full review soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice job Mr B....

See what I mean? Not a baby anything! Deserves its standalone status!


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

That looks... awesome... 

I thought that I had dodged the bullet by barely resisting (so far) the pull of the great pictures you keep positing of your Gavox Avidiver... And now this... ;- ) 

Looking forward to your full review!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

boatswain said:


> What?!
> 
> You didn't even give me a chance to enable!
> 
> ...


You already did by ordering one previously! Lol.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks awesome, boatswain. Thanks for the pics and comments. Great looking watch and definitely room in my collection for it alongside the 053.


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> PADI 055 and blue 063.....you be the judge


@Maddog1970
I would like your judgement on how the 063 "wears" in comparison to the 055? 
On paper the 063 should be much larger than the 055, but your images tell a very different story.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Consensus is that the 063 wears smaller due to 41mm bezel. Bruce Williams did a nice comparison vid on Youtube.


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for quick reply and video! Still going back and fourth between these two unfortunately.


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is a pic with the new bracelet. The most comfortable bracelet I have. I like this more than my Tudor Black Bay. I have not wound it since I got it last Thursday and it is just a few seconds off. I cannot say enough about this watch. I am considering a SBDC051 but am afraid I won't like it as much. Maybe I will Get the SBDC061 and have an all black one that I know I like as well.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

k9shag said:


> Here is a pic with the new bracelet. The most comfortable bracelet I have. I like this more than my Tudor Black Bay. I have not wound it since I got it last Thursday and it is just a few seconds off. I cannot say enough about this watch. I am considering a SBDC051 but am afraid I won't like it as much. Maybe I will Get the SBDC061 and have an all black one that I know I like as well.
> 
> View attachment 13317365


Wow sure looks great on bracelet. Nice choice 

Not sure if I will be able to resist ordering it for my 63.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchingandwaiting said:


> That looks... awesome...
> 
> I thought that I had dodged the bullet by barely resisting (so far) the pull of the great pictures you keep positing of your Gavox Avidiver... And now this... ;- )
> 
> Looking forward to your full review!


Oh dear sorry! 

It's not going to help you much as I will probably be wearing both of those over the next little while . Both great and very different.

Interestingly the Avidiver is bigger on paper. But side by side the 79 (I'll start calling it what it is instead of the 63. man we need a nickname) clearly wears smaller. It's all about design not just specs. Glad I wasn't scared away by the 44mm.

I'll try to get the review up in relatively short order, I'd assume about a week or so. I was going to wait until I got my replacement strap to do the review but I have no idea how long that will be. Probably best to review on the stock rubber strap anyway as that's what people would be getting when ordering.

I'll definitely post here when it's up with a link.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Looks awesome, boatswain. Thanks for the pics and comments. Great looking watch and definitely room in my collection for it alongside the 053.


 thanks!

Those are two beauties that will make a great pairing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Wow sure looks great on bracelet. Nice choice
> 
> Not sure if I will be able to resist ordering it for my 63.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bracelet is a must. Sensational on the 051/053 and the same excepting end-links.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Bracelet on 053.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Wrong Forum


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Haven't had much chance to wear it yet as it wasn't coming to work today but a couple quick shots from this morning...














































And a couple shots to give a better idea of how it wears on my 6.75-7" wrist














































Timekeeping from resting overnight looks promising too. I'll get into some serious tracking once I can fit in some solid wrist time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks fantastic. Mine should land on Tuesday. They threw in the OEM rubber as well, but I had to commit within a two hour window last night.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

pixel_pusher said:


> @Maddog1970
> I would like your judgement on how the 063 "wears" in comparison to the 055?
> On paper the 063 should be much larger than the 055, but your images tell a very different story.


The 053 (in my case a PADI 055) is bigger.....

Case dimensions, thickness be damned, it comes down to the bezel.

063 curves down to the case, with no over hand
053(055) extends beyond the case, almost flat, and is visibly thicker









I hope the picture helps....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Agreed. 

I think the narrow bezel that is inboard of the case edges contributes a lot to the 79/63 feeling smaller than specs. This a good thing in my books. Great design. 

Looking forward to getting home to try it on again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spookz01 (May 13, 2008)

Would someone be so kind as to please tell me the lug width of the spb07 series? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> but I had to commit within a two hour window last night.


lol, to who? Some dude in an alley?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

spookz01 said:


> Would someone be so kind as to please tell me the lug width of the spb07 series? Thanks in advance.


20mm 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Late evening after some work and play but snuck some time in with the 79.
































































I was also thinking about nicknames again today and with the broad flat lug tops and marine connection I wondered about:

Seiko Ray - I know orient already has a Ray

Seiko Manta
Seiko Manta Ray









Seiko Sting Ray









If I have to type SPB079J1 every time so be it...though I always think of peanut butter with the "PB"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

Try on the black one at the Seiko Boutique today.
Really lovely piece!!!
The thin bezel and size are a Plus..
The hands not as offensive when seen in real life..



Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> lol, to who? Some dude in an alley?


No, dude! To the purchase. Lol.


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> The 053 (in my case a PADI 055) is bigger.....
> 
> Case dimensions, thickness be damned, it comes down to the bezel.
> 
> ...


@Maddog1970
Yes, thank you. The images do help to see the differences.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It's a good sign that I look forward to when I get to see or wear the 79. No apathy or regret with the purchase yet. I will get some wrist time in his weekend for sure with work out of the way.

As suspected though the stock strap is too bulky and long for me. I think once I get a different strap on It will make a world of difference.

The stock strap Is nice for what it is though and if you like the style and have say 7.25" wrists and up you'll love it. Definitely would be great for over a wetsuit. I can appreciate that in the design and execution.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

boatswain said:


> It's a good sign that I look forward to when I get to see or wear the 79. No apathy or regret with the purchase yet. I will get some wrist time in his weekend for sure with work out of the way.
> 
> As suspected though the stock strap is too bulky and long for me. I think once I get a different strap on It will make a world of difference.
> 
> ...


I agree that the stock strap is too bulky (although nice and comfy) and throws the proportions of the watch off. I've got mine on an Uncle Seiko waffle and think it looks perfect.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jhanna1701 said:


> I agree that the stock strap is too bulky (although nice and comfy) and throws the proportions of the watch off. I've got mine on an Uncle Seiko waffle and think it looks perfect.
> View attachment 13320827


That looks great!
I agree. I think the stock strap while super practical for wetsuit work and comfy doesn't do the case justice.

That strap highlights the case nicely. If you don't mind more pics would be helpful. I have never really considered a waffle strap. But maybe I should. Is it comfortable?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

boatswain said:


> That looks great!
> I agree. I think the stock strap while super practical for wetsuit work and comfy doesn't do the case justice.
> 
> That strap highlights the case nicely. If you don't mind more pics would be helpful. I have never really considered a waffle strap. But maybe I should. Is it comfortable?
> ...











One more for now... (Sorry, headed out the door. Will try to post more later.)

Jamie


----------



## EHH (Feb 26, 2011)

Just got a second hand 063 and love it. Had 2 mm300s and prefer this more. Better balanced and quality is close, when you factor in price this definitely wins out for me. I think the stock rubber suits it perfectly even the big buckle is in proportion with the watch head. I had it on a scurfa strap and a bartin elite and they made the watch head look too big. I think the stock rubber is perfect in scale. Attached a pic of Barton strap on my 7.5 wrist.


----------



## EHH (Feb 26, 2011)

Sorry, that's the scurfa


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hate the new buckle! I've discarded that huge buckle on both of the newer style Seiko rubber straps with one like what came with the older Tuna rubbers. IMO that's the worst part of their new rubbers.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

EHH said:


> Sorry, that's the scurfa


Ah thought so. I like it! Looks tidy. That's my plan. Glad to see someone tried it. If you have any more pics on the Scurfa I'd love to see them. Don't go to any effort though if not.

However one of the fun things is we can customize how we choose to.

The stock rubber over powers it on my smaller wrist but it's comfy.

I haven't worn it enough yet but I don't think I mind the buckle and may even swap it over to try on another strap. Maybe it will work, maybe not. I like that it's a solid thick buckle though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EHH (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't think the scurfa will be back on the watch. If you need one let me know, mine is like new and I would sell it for $16 bucks.

I'm usually not a fan of big buckles but for some reason I like it on this.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

EHH said:


> I don't think the scurfa will be back on the watch. If you need one let me know, mine is like new and I would sell it for $16 bucks.
> 
> I'm usually not a fan of big buckles but for some reason I like it on this.


PM sent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spookz01 (May 13, 2008)

i'm so on the fence about this one.. what do you guys reckon? worth it?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yup. Worth it. (Biased opinion)
Any specifics you need answered?

Some pics from the last 24 hours or so. 



























Interesting to see it in direct sun this evening too




























The bezel actually looks quite dark in the bright light.

Really looking forward to wearing it this weekend to form more opinions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

I can play, guys!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks great! Nice pic.


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

I've got a blue BluShark NATO inbound for mine, also toying with the idea of putting it on mesh. The silicone is nice but too bulky for everyday wear.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JoeOBrien said:


> I can play, guys!
> 
> View attachment 13324079


Great pic. What is your wrist size?


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

7"


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JoeOBrien said:


> 7"


Thanks. Hard to believe a 44mm wears like this, but so much the better. Two more days...


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah, I'm looking forward to getting it on another strap (or maybe the OEM bracelet later), because the silicone strap has that cutout section so it extends past the lug width, in addition to being bulky, so it's not even wearing as small as it could right now. Even comparing it to an SKX, the lug-to-lug is longer, but the bezel diameter is smaller, and those sloping case sides really do a lot to slim it on the wrist.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Well, I went Seiko nuts and bought a Darth SBBN025 (My previous Darths are dearly missed) and a Gnomon 063 on bracelet. I’ve waited a long time to pull the Seiko trigger and I think I’ve made great choices. 

I almost bought the 013 Emperor, but went the quantity route. Honestly the Emperor service scared me off, again. I’ve had the rose gold 014 and the old 011. Awesome watches.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> Well, I went Seiko nuts and bought a Darth SBBN025 (My previous Darths are dearly missed) and a Gnomon 063 on bracelet. I've waited a long time to pull the Seiko trigger and I think I've made great choices.
> 
> I almost bought the 013 Emperor, but went the quantity route. Honestly the Emperor service scared me off, again. I've had the rose gold 014 and the old 011. Awesome watches.


I think you can have the Emperor serviced in the US now. Congrats on the Darth, by the way. The 013 is still in my stable, along with its new friend the 033.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Ottovonn said:


> I think you can have the Emperor serviced in the US now. Congrats on the Darth, by the way. The 013 is still in my stable, along with its new friend the 033.


Of course Coserv will service it, but are you willing to risk it? I'm not.

Sorry, I digress.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Spent my first full day with the 79 today. 
I am really enjoying it. A lot.










Supremely comfortable and effortless to wear on the stock strap. I honestly wasn't sure I would wear it much until my replacement strap comes in, but today completely changed that. 
Just a delight to wear and I got more used to look of the accordion strap.










I was distracted all day looking at it. Boldly legible and the bezel colour adds a perfect subtle and dynamic interest. The straight forward dial is perfectly complemented by the sculpted case that marvellously blends strength and grace.










It's exactly what I was hoping it would be. Quintessential Seiko and understated quality.










Looks likes it's gained about a second on the wrist through the day too. I am optimistic about the timekeeping ?.

Very happy with the decision to buy this one. 
⌚










PS - the lume is still awesome too!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simmobb2 (Apr 17, 2013)

clyde_frog said:


> Just a question, why does nearly everybody on here say "Mark at Long Island Watches" rather than just "Long Island Watches", like he is a separate seller to the rest of the company or something? Just something I keep noticing and find strange.


What I find a little strange is asking whether Long Island Watches will be stocking a particular watch on this forum. Why not just ask Long Island?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Well, I went Seiko nuts and bought a Darth SBBN025 (My previous Darths are dearly missed) and a Gnomon 063 on bracelet. I've waited a long time to pull the Seiko trigger and I think I've made great choices.
> 
> I almost bought the 013 Emperor, but went the quantity route. Honestly the Emperor service scared me off, again. I've had the rose gold 014 and the old 011. Awesome watches.


Excellent choices, Rob. Congrats.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Some shots from last night and this morning. 
Very photogenic watch.














































First night with it bedside last night. I could easily read the time at a glance in the dark with fuzzy eyes without any intentional charging before bed. If I have time I'll do a lume comparison tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spookz01 (May 13, 2008)

anyone get a misaligned chapter ring?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

spookz01 said:


> anyone get a misaligned chapter ring?


Mine is off by a smidge. But that's being picky I think.



















And a beauty shot



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spookz01 (May 13, 2008)

That's barely noticeable.. I ordered mine yesterday but am really nervous about that misaligned ring because frankly for the amount of money that's not acceptable.


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

My chapter ring is fine. The bezel insert itself is off by maybe half a millimeter, i.e. not noticable at all unless you're really looking. I examined a few before I picked mine though, and there were some noticeably bad bezel alignments. That is a pretty poor thing to say at this level, particularly for a watch that is basically advertised as a professional tool.

It sure looks good otherwise, though!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

spookz01 said:


> That's barely noticeable.. I ordered mine yesterday but am really nervous about that misaligned ring because frankly for the amount of money that's not acceptable.


I agree. I reckon it's about as close as it could be without being perfect. If it was a different brand I likely wouldn't have scrutinized it as closely. I'm happy with it.

I was lucky to find a domestic AD that would take pictures before shipping, so I knew exactly what I was getting.

I would be a bit nervous too ordering from overseas sight unseen. That's how I did my sumo and sure enough it was misaligned. I lived with it as the timekeeping was so good on that one. I figured I won one of the seiko automatic lotteries, getting accuracy but not chapter ring alignment. I would choose accuracy over alignment myself, others may differ. Some of the big Japanese retailers even have disclaimers about chapter rings. Seems I'm 2/2 on the 79 with alignment and accuracy both looking great on this one.

But yes. It sucks. Comes back to when I talked to my AD and his mention of different "grades" and that in the A grade he receives there are rarely any issues. Makes me think some of the places with the most competitive (lowest prices) are using B grade stock that may be prone to more misalignment. Purely speculating though.

It shouldn't happen. But we keep buying Seikos so they aren't going to change.

Best advice is to find a seller that will send pics or agree to an exchange if alignment is bad.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I agree. I reckon it's about as close as it could be without being perfect. If it was a different brand I likely wouldn't have scrutinized it as closely. I'm happy with it.
> 
> I was lucky to find a domestic AD that would take pictures before shipping, so I knew exactly what I was getting.
> 
> ...


My Blumo is slightly off as well, however it's so incredibly accurate, I'm OK with it.

Now my 053 has perfect alignment and is a great watch, BUT once again the 6r15 has disappointed me.

I'm 1 for 6 on what I'd consider acceptable timekeeping on the 6r15 movement, so I'm starting to think this movement is not worth messing with for me anymore.

I've said this many times before, but I've gotten better & more consistent timekeeping from most 7s26 movements I've had.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I don’t care if the seller likes it or not. They sell Seiko and take on the risks associated as such. If my watch has horrible alignment, it goes back.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Second day just as enjoyable as the first.























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elementainium8 (Aug 20, 2015)

Good morning gentlemen.

I have been on the prowl for a daily wearer--something to dress up or dress down, and potentially beat up but be robust enough to last, to eventually pass down to my kids. And this SBDC061 (still don't know what I want to call it) might just be it. I do have a favor to ask though. I have a 7in wrist. And I have: SKX007/9, SSC017, SNA411, and the SNZH55. Could someone--with one of the above references--be able to post a side-by-side? Or even a repeat shot on the wrist? Since the take is that this SBDC061 wears small, I don't want something that will feel too small....

Thanks for the time--E


----------



## elementainium8 (Aug 20, 2015)

Double post--sorry


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

elementainium8 said:


> I have a 7in wrist. And I have: SKX007/9, SSC017, SNA411, and the SNZH55. Could someone--with one of the above references--be able to post a side-by-side? Or even a repeat shot on the wrist? Since the take is that this SBDC061 wears small, I don't want something that will feel too small....


I have a 7" wrist, check my wrist shots over the last few pages.

The lug-to-lug is longer than an SKX but it has roughly the same presence, except being slightly slimmer. If you're fine with an SKX then you'll be fine with these.

EDIT

Here's an SKX


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

elementainium8 said:


> Good morning gentlemen.
> 
> I have been on the prowl for a daily wearer--something to dress up or dress down, and potentially beat up but be robust enough to last, to eventually pass down to my kids. And this SBDC061 (still don't know what I want to call it) might just be it. I do have a favor to ask though. I have a 7in wrist. And I have: SKX007/9, SSC017, SNA411, and the SNZH55. Could someone--with one of the above references--be able to post a side-by-side? Or even a repeat shot on the wrist? Since the take is that this SBDC061 wears small, I don't want something that will feel too small....
> 
> Thanks for the time--E


I don't have experience with the other models but I have a 6.75-7" flattish wrist and I think it should be just right for you. Not too big or small. I think it lends itself well to a variety of sizes and my guess is the 61/77 version on bracelet will wear a bit bigger than its strapped cousin.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elementainium8 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hmmm.....thanks Joe.

Interesting conundrum. I was hoping for something with a little more presence than the SKX---maybe I'll take the gamble. 

Thanks again for the SKX wrist shot for reference--killer strap by the way. Care to share what that is?

E


----------



## elementainium8 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks for this long focal length shot---gives a good reference. Love how that blue is so dark against the black, but pops every once in a while!


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

elementainium8 said:


> Thanks again for the SKX wrist shot for reference--killer strap by the way. Care to share what that is?


Haveston M1936, highly recommend it.

The SPBs have a _different_ presence, in that they are much nicer-looking. The SKX has a strict tool vibe, while these are shinier and exude a higher quality. If one were so inclined, the SKX could be used a daily beater while the SPBs could serve as dress divers. Not that the SPBs aren't great for everyday, but at the moment I'm considering my 079 as one of my 'nice' watches. I'll probably end up getting either the OEM bracelet or maybe a mesh for it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

elementainium8 said:


> Thanks for this long focal length shot---gives a good reference. Love how that blue is so dark against the black, but pops every once in a while!


I love the bezel. It's a very dark navy in direct light but can shimmer and pop into a bright blue almost teal every now and then. Perfect.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

My wife was kind enough to to let me use her iphone X to take the first 2 pictures yesterday ^_^


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS_Systems said:


> My wife was kind enough to to let me use her iphone X to take the first 2 pictures yesterday ^_^
> 
> View attachment 13329495
> 
> ...


Looks great! Congratulations 

Happy?

The waffle strap brings out the vintage inspired side of the 79.

Enjoy the bonding time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

Nice watch!! Great photos!


----------



## EHH (Feb 26, 2011)

Put the skx013 bracelet on and it fit perfectly. Slightly inset with the lugs which I prefer, as opposed to further out. Makes a great cheap option for a bracelet. Even the finish does not seem far off with the diashield.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Love it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Love it.
> 
> View attachment 13330541
> 
> ...


Awesome. Looks great on bracelet. I hope you enjoy it fully. ⌚

How'd you do with the alignment lottery?

Feel different enough to the 53?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Such a great case!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Awesome. Looks great on bracelet. I hope you enjoy it fully. ⌚
> 
> How'd you do with the alignment lottery?
> 
> ...


Thanks! Alignment is off just by a smidge. Not a deal-breaker by any means. Yes, different enough from 053 to justify both. True WIS.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Thanks! Alignment is off just by a smidge. Not a deal-breaker by any means. Yes, different enough from 053 to justify both. True WIS.
> 
> View attachment 13332409


Nice shot capturing the bezel colour there.

Looks so good on bracelet. Not sure if I will pony up the extra cash for it or not yet. I will see how it does once on the rubber of my choice is on. I think it looks the part on both.

Enjoy your 53/63 great pair!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elementainium8 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok. I think I’m going to pull the trigger. 

But, some advice?

I’m in the states-Austin. I can order from Gnomon and get the 063 with the bracelet. Or, I can find another AD, and order online. Or, I can go to a local chain (Samuels Diamonds)-a listed AD that’s local. With the ADs, I’ll need to order the bracelet (I’m assuming they'll let me). I really like that boatswain got to handle/see the watch first-to minimize the chapter ring/bezel alignment lottery. 

So, which route should I go? (I’ve always just got my current seikos from Amazon...)


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

elementainium8 said:


> Ok. I think I'm going to pull the trigger.
> 
> But, some advice?
> 
> ...


US AD has a 3-yr warranty. Others 1-yr.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

elementainium8 said:


> Ok. I think I'm going to pull the trigger.
> 
> But, some advice?
> 
> ...


I would say if you can find a domestic dealer that you can talk with or get pics from at a comparable price to the international folks go that route. Might be a bit more leg work but in the end you will likely be happier or have better return service if needed.

It's worth the effort though!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

elementainium8 said:


> Ok. I think I'm going to pull the trigger.
> 
> But, some advice?
> 
> I'm in the states-Austin. I can order from Gnomon and get the 063 with the bracelet. Or, I can find another AD, and order online. Or, I can go to a local chain (Samuels Diamonds)-a listed AD that's local. With the ADs, I'll need to order the bracelet (I'm assuming they'll let me). I really like that boatswain got to handle/see the watch first-to minimize the chapter ring/bezel alignment lottery.


Personally I would recommend Gnomon. My 063 purchased from them has perfect chapter ring alignment.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I may be falling out of love with my 063....

Just landed 2 turtles, and I realize this is my own fault, but the 063 is no longer calling to me!

Gonna give it a few weeks, it may end up being a short term rental for catch/release!

Let the abuse begin!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Xdous


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> I may be falling out of love with my 063....
> 
> Just landed 2 turtles, and I realize this is my own fault, but the 063 is no longer calling to me!
> 
> ...


☹

(But hey, if it doesn't call to you set it free, you have plenty of Seikos I think to keep you company)

Still loving mine!



















Not sure if anyone is waiting, but I am chugging away on the review and hopefully it's done by the end of the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

boatswain said:


> ☹
> 
> (But hey, if it doesn't call to you set it free, you have plenty of Seikos I think to keep you company)
> 
> ...


I don't think I have ever been so "on the fence" about a watch.....

I usually love em or list them!

It's back in my watch box for now, and into the rotation.......

Got an Uncle Seiko waffle for it, but that got way laid by another...









Jury is still out.....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Doubly postly


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> I don't think I have ever been so "on the fence" about a watch.....
> 
> I usually love em or list them!
> 
> ...


Perhaps it's that you have a 53 or 55 (I think ?) as well that makes it feel redundant. While some people are happy to have both I could also see it being too similar.

(Just take the bracelet off first if you are selling it and pop it on a log drifting across the Strait in my direction )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The lacquer bezel really comes alive in natural light. Simply stunning.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

+1 second over the last 24 hours. The most accurate 6R15 I have owned.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Perhaps it's that you have a 53 or 55 (I think ?) as well that makes it feel redundant. While some people are happy to have both I could also see it being too similar.
> 
> (Just take the bracelet off first if you are selling it and pop it on a log drifting across the Strait in my direction )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a PADI 055, but honestly think they can co-exist.....

It's nothing I can specifically put my finger on....

I mean, yes, it's a nice piece, but does "nice" cut it?

I guess the best way to describe it is this - i have no issues taking tit off and grabbing another!

No rash decisions on this one!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

The Seiko gods are making me double post!


----------



## spookz01 (May 13, 2008)

just got it.. can someone tell me how bad or good my chapter ring aligned?










im not sure if it's dead on or a slight crook (i think i can live with that)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> I don't think I have ever been so "on the fence" about a watch.....
> 
> I usually love em or list them!
> 
> ...


I'd say your doubts are because you already have the MM300.

I do as well, and also have the 053, which is why this watch was too redundant for me.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> +1 second over the last 24 hours. The most accurate 6R15 I have owned.
> 
> View attachment 13335747


You've won the seiko double lottery! 

I'm just wrapping up the tracking of mine. I like to rest it in all position to see what's best but I think I am honing in on some positive conclusions. Gains 2 seconds a day on wrist it seems and looks like I have a position to lose a second overnight for a +1sec/24 hour total. Still feels a bit early to say for sure yet. But I have about 3 good resting positions to try out.

My other 6R15 was also super accurate but I know that hasn't been everyone's experience.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I think the new one is superb, and will easily co-exist with my 053.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> I'd say your doubts are because you already have the MM300.
> 
> I do as well, and also have the 053, which is why this watch was too redundant for me.


I hear ya......

I keep telling myself they are not comparable, but perhaps there is just enough there.....

I sold my Ninja Tuna as I saw to much similarity to my SD600......I know....

But that could be it....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Eeks, again!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

spookz01 said:


> just got it.. can someone tell me how bad or good my chapter ring aligned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks perfect .

Nothing to worry about there. It's bang on from that pic. If it's off at all it's negligible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

spookz01 said:


> just got it.. can someone tell me how bad or good my chapter ring aligned?
> im not sure if it's dead on or a slight crook (i think i can live with that)


If you can't tell, I don't know why you're worried about it. Just enjoy the watch!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

It has design cues from the 300 obviously, but wears very differently. Much more comfortable watch due to the slimness, IMO.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Trifecta. This shot is a little misleading because the 053 and Transocean are sitting higher than the 063. But there is no doubt that the 063 does wear smaller.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I don’t recommend buying the 063 already on bracelet. Mine had wear on it that it wouldn’t have had I just done it myself. Buy it on rubber and get the bracelet on the side.

And I know what’s coming so I’ll say in advance, I don’t have time to send it back. Too much hassle.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

063 on the ebay bracelet, which arrived yesterday. My first experience trying to size a pin and collar one... It was super easy. I did it with a paperclip and a pair of needle nose pliers.


----------



## fisker (Dec 18, 2016)

Got a new 061 from Chino just because, and had no idea how much I'd be smitten with this watch. Was thinking I'd try it out next to my 017 MM300, 051 and my prized SLA017, and I'm happy to report that this little guy has found a new home. My wife says they all look alike (silly, silly spouse) but I like the way each of these watches has a slightly different angle on a theme, each one beautiful in its own way. Haven't sprung for any of the blue ones yet as I'm a black watch guy now, but all these amazing pictures have me in a weakened state.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> I don't recommend buying the 063 already on bracelet. Mine had wear on it that it wouldn't have had I just done it myself. Buy it on rubber and get the bracelet on the side.
> 
> And I know what's coming so I'll say in advance, I don't have time to send it back. Too much hassle.


That's lame. Not a mark on my lugs or end-links from Gnomon. And I saved quite a lot off buying the bracelet separately as well.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Fickle watch buying lunatic update.

Installed my Uncle Seiko waffle on the ole 063 and am pleasantly suprized.......Strap is great, as other will attest, and really like how the watch is wearing now.

I am a bracelet guy - why I got it on bracelet in the 1st place - but do acknowledge that in the summer months, Rubber is often better!

And I have decided to keep her, as at my heart I am after all a Seikoholic!









My bad, that would be a TROPIC strap.....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> Fickle watch buying lunatic update.
> 
> Installed my Uncle Seiko waffle on the ole 063 and am pleasantly suprized.......Strap is great, as other will attest, and really like how the watch is wearing now.
> 
> ...


Looks great! Glad it's staying 

But isn't that a tropic strap as opposed to the raised diamond waffle strap? I don't know my uncle seiko products though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> I don't recommend buying the 063 already on bracelet. Mine had wear on it that it wouldn't have had I just done it myself.


I wondered about that. Too many people seem to find it difficult to switch bands, that I wouldn't like to trust a seller to do it.



Radar1 said:


> But there is no doubt that the 063 does wear smaller.


People on my Instagram keep telling me it looks tiny on my wrist for a 44mm. Amazing what a smaller bezel diameter can do.


----------



## elementainium8 (Aug 20, 2015)

Love the blue!

I have a request to anyone with a 063....I wear purple (and I like it). Could I see how a purple background (shirt or tie) plays with the blue of the 063?

Thanks!


----------



## elementainium8 (Aug 20, 2015)

Deleted....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

elementainium8 said:


> Love the blue!
> 
> I have a request to anyone with a 063....I wear purple (and I like it). Could I see how a purple background (shirt or tie) plays with the blue of the 063?
> 
> Thanks!


Here's a pic I have on my wife wearing a shirt with some purple.










Let me know if you need more and I can try tonight to find some purple.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Looks great! Glad it's staying
> 
> But isn't that a tropic strap as opposed to the raised diamond waffle strap? I don't know my uncle seiko products though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uncle Seiko waffle strap....wrong....see below!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Looks great! Glad it's staying
> 
> But isn't that a tropic strap as opposed to the raised diamond waffle strap? I don't know my uncle seiko products though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, sorry, it's a tropic.....was thinking about IHOP, got confused!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I took my 063 off the bracelet and doubt it will ever go back on. I think these belong on rubber. Fits like a glove. Much happier.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I am a bit biased as a non bracelet 79 owner but I agree. I think it looks awesome on rubber, taps in to that solid tool diver with heritage. 

What rubber are you using Robotaz?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

boatswain said:


> I am a bit biased as a non bracelet 79 owner but I agree. I think it looks awesome on rubber, taps in to that solid tool diver with heritage.
> 
> What rubber are you using Robotaz?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stock that it should have come on.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The bezel.

So, just so that it gets on the record, the bezel action is no better than a Sumo, and only a small notch up from a $50 Pulsar 30M diver. I’ve owned one and know. You would never, ever want to use this watch for real diving. The bezel is just too loose. Yes, it’s like buttery and really nice as a desk diver, but it’s useless when you’re diving. 

The MM300 bezel is also too loose for diving. 

The Darth Is the real diver. Even the 300M Tuna bezels are not tight enough IMO. The Emperor and SD 600M are also great, but the Darth is the best because of bezel action and total height. I think the Darth is the best dive watch that Seiko makes, by far.

All that said, this 063 is a great size, has a very nice case/bezel design and finishing, and most importantly pulls a nostalgic vibe together with, I think, awesome hands and markers. It’s a good value and looks really nice.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I tried on the SPB077 today and it fit perfectly. I loved it, but it was a bit out of my price range. I went with a Samurai instead and I do not feel like I settled for less. But yeah, if money was not an issue...


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

Got a new BluShark NATO


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks good on that NATO. Well done

Perhaps ill try mine on a blue phenomeNATO i have and a person for some pass under options.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks good on that NATO. Well done

Perhaps ill try mine on a blue phenomeNATO i have and a person for some pass under options.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Which one wears better, this or the sbp051/53? asking for a 7inch wrist. The later has smaller dimensions. Thanks!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Review is up over in the dive watch forum. I'll post a link in the seiko forum here too.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/seiko-spb079-sbdc063-review-4757145.html#post46647569




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Review is up over in the dive watch forum. I'll post a link in the seiko forum here too.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/seiko-spb079-sbdc063-review-4757145.html#post46647569
> 
> ...


Great Job on the review


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Which one wears better, this or the sbp051/53? asking for a 7inch wrist. The later has smaller dimensions. Thanks!


I asked the same question to someone that owns both and their answer was empirically the SPB079 wears smaller: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/offi...-sbdc061-sbdc063-4697305-39.html#post46563185

Also this Bruce Williams video has been a great resource to see the difference in size on a 7in wrist:


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Which one wears better, this or the sbp051/53? asking for a 7inch wrist. The later has smaller dimensions. Thanks!


I asked the same question to someone that owns both and their answer was empirically the SPB079 wears smaller: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/offi...-sbdc061-sbdc063-4697305-39.html#post46563185

Also this Bruce Williams video has been a great resource to see the difference in size on a 7in wrist:


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## infinity_ (Jun 4, 2018)

I quite like the 061/63, but is there something that looks slightly off? I think it's the relatively thin bezel compared to the large dial.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

infinity_ said:


> I quite like the 061/63, but is there something that looks slightly off? I think it's the relatively thin bezel compared to the large dial.


Which is why I like it. The MM300 has a tiny dial that looks "off" to me. I think the proportions on this one are perfect.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm a fan of the dial:bezel ratio as well.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infinity_ (Jun 4, 2018)

Love your review boatswain, amazing pictures. Those makes me leaning towards the 063 instead of the 61 which i initially prefered.

I do wonder, how do people like the rubber strap vs the link?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Not me. I think the proportions are perfect and it is one of the most comfortable watches I have owned. The bracelets are sensational.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

infinity_ said:


> Love your review boatswain, amazing pictures. Those makes me leaning towards the 063 instead of the 61 which i initially prefered.
> 
> I do wonder, how do people like the rubber strap vs the link?


I think the blue bezel of the 63/79 make it a bit more interesting of a watch. Though there is nothing wrong with classic black. Happy choosing.

And thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EHH (Feb 26, 2011)

Put mine back on the Scurfa strap. It is the most comfortable diver I have owned. I've had just about all of the Seiko divers including tunas and mm600. I forget it is on my wrist.


----------



## fisker (Dec 18, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> The bezel.
> 
> So, just so that it gets on the record, the bezel action is no better than a Sumo, and only a small notch up from a $50 Pulsar 30M diver. I've owned one and know. You would never, ever want to use this watch for real diving. The bezel is just too loose. Yes, it's like buttery and really nice as a desk diver, but it's useless when you're diving.
> 
> ...


Really? The bezel on my 61 is much tighter than both my mm300 and SLA017, and is probably the tightest of any of my 10 seiko divers. The smaller profile also seems like it has less chance of catching on anything. Maybe mine is unique, but it wouldn't be usable if it was much tighter. I actually really like the action on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

fisker said:


> Really? The bezel on my 61 is much tighter than both my mm300 and SLA017, and is probably the tightest of any of my 10 seiko divers. The smaller profile also seems like it has less chance of catching on anything. Maybe mine is unique, but it wouldn't be usable if it was much tighter. I actually really like the action on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


QC. I'm sure every one is different. That said, I've owned a couple dozen Seikos with this type bezel and they've all been too loose for diving. The springs just don't resist enough.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

EHH said:


> Put mine back on the Scurfa strap. It is the most comfortable diver I have owned. I've had just about all of the Seiko divers including tunas and mm600. I forget it is on my wrist.


Awesome!

I just ordered the same strap. I had it picked out before ordering my 79. I am hoping the 20/20 non tapering width and the chamfered edges compliment the case well.

Any chance of more pics to ease the wait?

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

When in John Lewis, Southampton, yesterday I noticed they had one on show but with its price tag hidden.

I asked to view it to check the model number and the price (77J1 & £999)

While a nice watch the price, IMHO, is a no.

Replacing the watch back into the cabinet the assistant ensured the price tag again was hidden. It was the only Seiko on display which did not show the price.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DonJ53 said:


> When in John Lewis, Southampton, yesterday I noticed they had one on show but with its price tag hidden.
> 
> I asked to view it to check the model number and the price (77J1 & £999)
> 
> ...


Yikes 

That almost double what I paid. I will agree it is not worth it at that price.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Somebody with Seiko connections needs to get boatswain a Seiko ambassador’s badge to sew on his jacket. 

Funny stuff. You’re hardcore man.


----------



## IBNR (Aug 23, 2011)

I really like the bracelet Seiko made for this watch. I haven't seen one in person, but from pictures it looks like one of the nicest pieces Seiko's ever done. Does anyone happen to know whether the 20mm lugs on this bracelet will properly fit the SBDX001 MM300 case? The case shapes are very similar, so I would think the chances should be good, but the difference in thickness worries me....


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I haven’t been on the Seiko subforum in a long time and, at my peril, stumbled into this thread—I have never heard of this model before today.

I haven’t read through this thread much but I like the blue bezel of the 063, so I searched the internet and found it at Gnomon with a bracelet. Bought it.

I really like these 1968-inspired Prospex Diver’s (68-xD ?), especially at this price point. Having owned the MM300 several times, I found it to be crowded in the dial with its curved Hardlex; therefore, I really like the more expansive dial of this 68xD.

Although I will probably keep the watch completely OEM, I would imagine someone (yobokies, etc.) will come along to produce a domed sapphire Crystal for the 68xD. Would this be a fair assumption?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congratulations, I hope you enjoy it when it comes. It looks great on bracelet.

Dangerous place WUS. I would still be scraping about in a fossil I am sure if I hadn't stumbled down this WUS rabbit hole.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

I have one of these inbound from Gnomon. Does anyone know if the Marine Master clasp fits this bracelet?


----------



## judge_nickels (Dec 11, 2009)

elementainium8 said:


> Ok. I think I'm going to pull the trigger.
> 
> But, some advice?
> 
> ...


I'm also in the Austin area and interested in this watch. Did you actually see/buy one at Samuel's?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa strap arrived.

Pretty high quality. Nice and soft. Not quite as comfy as the stock strap but definitely cuts down the bulk. I'll try it for a bit and see...














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

In this model indices don't suit me


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

In this model indices don't suit me


----------



## coop (May 14, 2009)

It's such a shame about the QC issues. I love Seiko, but this just isn't okay. I don't mind so much on my SKXes, but can't believe they're having these kind of issue with $1,000 watches. I really hope they get their act together. 

That said...I have one incoming. If the alignment bothers me enough, it should be an easy fix for any watchmaker right?


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

Totally agree. I just bought an orange samuari and the chapter ring wasn’t even close. I sent it back. It was a US version so maybe that was it. I didn’t ordered another. 

Good luck on your watch. I think you have the right thought. If it’s not right, just fix it. These are really nice watches.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I ordered from Japan (JDM model) and the seller sent me a picture to confirm alignment before he shipped. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Having gone through many threads and posts in the past several days, it seems there are fewer reports of misalignment on the 68XD compared to the Turtle when they first came out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

Just received mine, and maybe it's been discussed (53 pages is a lot to review) but I wish the hands and the hour markers were of the same reflectiveness/brilliance. The hour markers really sparkle, and the hands are just kinda 'meh'. for me it detracts from the otherwise eye catching effect of the dial.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

JoeOBrien said:


> I have a 7" wrist, check my wrist shots over the last few pages.
> 
> The lug-to-lug is longer than an SKX but it has roughly the same presence, except being slightly slimmer. If you're fine with an SKX then you'll be fine with these.
> 
> ...


Joe, is your wrist very flat? Also, what kind of camera did you use in these shots?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> Just received mine, and maybe it's been discussed (53 pages is a lot to review) but I wish the hands and the hour markers were of the same reflectiveness/brilliance. The hour markers really sparkle, and the hands are just kinda 'meh'. for me it detracts from the otherwise eye catching effect of the dial.


That's something that I noticed too before buying. I thought it may bother me more in person but turns out it's actually less bothersome to me than I thought.

In some lights I agree it would nice if it had the same polished pop as the indices. But the hands are very legible with the more matte silver finish. The hands match the dial and bezel printing which I finds helps to tie them in a bit.

Overall I probably would have preferred polished or brushed metal but I can live them as is.

Again too bad they didn't go with an original handset especially like the SLA025.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

Mine arrived from Gnomon today. Very fast shipping. The chapter ring and bezel insert line up perfectly.

Let me say, the nicest watches I've owned are Squales and Steinharts. I also have a SARX033, but that's not a tool diver. This watch just feels nicer to me. I'm really impressed with the fit-and-finish.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The 61 on bracelet is pretty classy for a tool diver.

Looks good. Congratulations. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

boatswain said:


> The 61 on bracelet is pretty classy for a tool diver.


You're right, that was a poor choice of words. Let's just say it's not designed to be as dressy as the SARX.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Keye Skware said:


> You're right, that was a poor choice of words. Let's just say it's not designed to be as dressy as the SARX.


No problem I think I know what you meant

As I diver I think it straddles the line nicely. Sometimes it looks classy and dressy sometimes very toolish. The case, size and hands are very tool. The polished indices and bezel are more dress diver.

It's certainly over all more tool than dress watch though.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Keye Skware said:


> You're right, that was a poor choice of words. Let's just say it's not designed to be as dressy as the SARX.


No way, but the Ti SARX is so stupidly awesome when it comes to low profile and comfort. Not sporty though.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Got my 063 from Gnomon today also and it was insanely fast shipping. 2 days to California from Singapore!

My bezel and chapter ring line up fine. I have a 6.3-inch wrist and I wouldn't want to have the lug-length be any longer. In real life, it looks very normal and proper on the wrist as a tool watch. The lug length does not breach beyond the wrist.

The watch has a meaningful heft, making it feel solid in the hand and on the wrist. The alternating polish and brush surfaces and beveled edges give the case a sophisticated design.

I have owned and do own watches 8 to 10 times the price of the SBDC063, but this watch is giving me the same joy and excitement of ownership-the emotional ROI on this watch is ludicrous. I'm thoroughly impressed and satisfied.

Some quick and dirty:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

powerband said:


> Got my 063 from Gnomon today also and it was insanely fast shipping. 2 days to California from Singapore!
> 
> My bezel and chapter ring line up fine. I have a 6.3-inch wrist and I wouldn't want to have the lug-length be any longer. In real life, it looks very normal and proper on the wrist as a tool watch. The lug length does not breach beyond the wrist.
> 
> ...


That's great PB! Congrats and I am glad it lives up to your expectations.

Looks good for your wrist size too.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Despite its dimensions, it wears surprisingly comfortable. I had worn a 42mm Planet Ocean (a temporary watch-swap with a good friend) and I can say confidently that this 063 feels more natural and seems to wear the same size.










It wraps the wrist well, similar to several Grand Seikos I've owned.










The profile is thin, making it more wearable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I mulled over the choice between the black bezel and the blue bezel for about 5 minutes. Then figured I already have a SubC with a black bezel so I chose the 063... but I think either color would have been as lovely.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rushman (Jul 16, 2018)

very nice!


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Am I the first to rock my SPB077 on the Crafter Blue that was produced for the MM300????


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

If to give indexes from SPB051 a watch would look better


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

MisterTom said:


> Am I the first to rock my SPB077 on the Crafter Blue that was produced for the MM300????


No, there was at least one other owner that did and reported that the back of the strap at the lug ends does not have enough support. What do YOU think?

It looks nice.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MisterTom said:


> Am I the first to rock my SPB077 on the Crafter Blue that was produced for the MM300????


Looking at the gap at the case you can see it doesn't fit properly.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

i thought about the mm300 crafter blue but figured it wouldn't quite work.

I would be happy to hear your further thoughts on how well it fits.

The best solution will be if/when crafter blue makes one for the 61/63/77/79 specifically.

- - - Updated - - -

i thought about the mm300 crafter blue but figured it wouldn't quite work.

I would be happy to hear your further thoughts on how well it fits.

The best solution will be if/when crafter blue makes one for the 61/63/77/79 specifically.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Someone sure is picky. It is fine!


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Looking at the gap at the case you can see it doesn't fit properly.


It fits better than any aftermarket and even most Seiko rubber/silicone straps.I have had it on 4 different straps in two days.

- - - Updated - - -



59yukon01 said:


> Looking at the gap at the case you can see it doesn't fit properly.


It fits better than any aftermarket and even most Seiko rubber/silicone straps.I have had it on 4 different straps in two days.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Very easy to wear. After two days, it is running +1.5 seconds each day so far. Just lucky. It will be interesting to see how stable it is every 24 hours with the watch laid in varying positions at night. So far it's stable with the watch laid dial up one night and dial sideways another.

Ready for the weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking sharp.

Mine has settled into +5 seconds for a full day of wear and the will lose 2 seconds resting 12 up overnight. A net of +3 is pretty good.

As I don't wear it to work and some other times and it rests longer it will come back close to zero. So today it's actually right at perfect time.

Happy with that .



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I’m really liking that strap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

The edges of the case is a wonderful design element, something I've always appreciated in the MM300 and many of the Grand Seiko models. Well done, Seiko, transferring some of the DNA to more models.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

powerband said:


> I'm really liking that strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The scurfa strap?

If so, id agree. After a couple days passing from changing over from the stock strap, i am now used to it and really like it. It emphasizes the case and lugs more, which at first took a little getting used to, but they are great features of the watch so i like it.

Its also very comfortable and the tight tang holes/slots make sizing really nice.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, the Scurfa strap. It’s clean and the simple lines give it just enough visual interest. Doesn’t overwhelm the watch’s lines and curves.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie__ (Oct 17, 2015)

Yeah, have been puzzling over JLP's pricing here, although it was nice to see them stocking it. A personal import from Japan will work out a lot cheaper, even with VAT. Give them a few weeks to sort it out?

If you want to see overpriced Seikos in the UK, a good place to visit is the Knightsbridge Seiko Boutique ... they had the MM300 (before withdrawn) for £3K!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

On the blue rubber band from my PADI sbdc055......very comfy


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I appreciate that the silver border around each indice explodes when light hits just right-which can be seen best only in real life. Pictures can't demonstrate this effect anywhere near the sparkles one sees on the wrist, and those who owns one could understand what that looks like. Also the lume, at least on mine, is applied very precisely. I think the 063 has great value at its price.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

The inner surface of the bezel ring, though thin, has enough thickness to show a subtle stainless-steel, machined element, adding to the serious nature of this tool watch.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pochitoski (May 11, 2013)

Can someone tell me if the SBDC063 wears bigger or smaller than a Seiko Turtle. I have a turtle and thats the biggest I'll go, but reading the dimensions on this one I can see that from lug to lug is bigger than the Turtle. I'm thinking on pulling the trigger for this one just don't want it to look to big for my 7 1/4 inch wrist. I use to have the SBDC053 but sold it because I always though for been a 42mm it wears to big.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

pochitoski said:


> Can someone tell me if the SBDC063 wears bigger or smaller than a Seiko Turtle. I have a turtle and thats the biggest I'll go, but reading the dimensions on this one I can see that from lug to lug is bigger than the Turtle. I'm thinking on pulling the trigger for this one just don't want it to look to big for my 7 1/4 inch wrist. I use to have the SBDC053 but sold it because I always though for been a 42mm it wears to big.


Don't have a turtle, but have both a 53 & 63. The 63 definitely wears smaller than the 53. Sitting side by side you'd swear the 63 is smaller.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

pochitoski said:


> Can someone tell me if the SBDC063 wears bigger or smaller than a Seiko Turtle. I have a turtle and thats the biggest I'll go, but reading the dimensions on this one I can see that from lug to lug is bigger than the Turtle. I'm thinking on pulling the trigger for this one just don't want it to look to big for my 7 1/4 inch wrist. I use to have the SBDC053 but sold it because I always though for been a 42mm it wears to big.


I don't have a turtle but it suits my 6.75" wrist well.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

How is the bracelet on this one? I know Seiko isn't exactly known for their bracelets, but I am hoping at this price point it is at least nice.

Also if anyone can speak on how the balance is on it (44mm case with 20mm lugs?) IE does it feel too top heavy etc.


----------



## pochitoski (May 11, 2013)

Thank you boatswain for replying, I've seen your review and all the pictures were very helpful for my decision. I just pull the trigger and purchase one from Gnomon. I'll receive it by Tuesday, can't wait. As soon as I get it I'll post some pictures next to my Turtle for comparison and help those one who are thinking about getting one....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

pochitoski said:


> Thank you boatswain for replying, I've seen your review and all the pictures were very helpful for my decision. I just pull the trigger and purchase one from Gnomon. I'll receive it by Tuesday, can't wait. As soon as I get it I'll post some pictures next to my Turtle for comparison and help those one who are thinking about getting one....


Congratulations 

I hope you enjoy it and it's a good fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Comparo shot
L to R

PADI SBDC055, SBCD063, STO Turtle, SBBN031 Tuna









I covered the PADI comparison earlier, but as you can the turtle is quite larger, and the auto Tuna also.

Profile wise, the 063 is also shorter.....so if you are looking for a "smaller" Seiko diver, that will easily fit under a shirt cuff, this is your boy


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> Comparo shot
> L to R
> 
> PADI SBDC055, SBCD063, STO Turtle, SBBN031 Tuna
> ...


Thanks ! Very helpful....

- - - Updated - - -



Maddog1970 said:


> Comparo shot
> L to R
> 
> PADI SBDC055, SBCD063, STO Turtle, SBBN031 Tuna
> ...


Thanks ! Very helpful....


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

MisterTom said:


> It fits better than any aftermarket and even most Seiko rubber/silicone straps.I have had it on 4 different straps in two days.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> It fits better than any aftermarket and even most Seiko rubber/silicone straps.I have had it on 4 different straps in two days.


Any chance of some more photos on the MM crafter blue please?


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

boatswain said:


> That's something that I noticed too before buying. I thought it may bother me more in person but turns out it's actually less bothersome to me than I thought.
> 
> Again too bad they didn't go with an original handset especially like the SLA025.


Has anyone tried to modify these yet? Specifically the hands? Say from the MM Hands sold at Dagaz?


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Congratulations
> 
> I hope you enjoy it and it's a good fit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Maddog1970 said:


> Profile wise, the 063 is also shorter.....so if you are looking for a "smaller" Seiko diver, that will easily fit under a shirt cuff, this is your boy


I'm considering the 061/077 as an "everyday" type watch that can go from the office to the outdoors. We all know Seiko can handle any outdoor/physical activity, what I'm concerned with is the office/more put together times.

I've often heard people say the MM300 can do this, but IMO it is just to large to work in more "formal" settings.

What do @maddog1970 and @boatswain think of the capabilities of this watch to be a good all around piece?

PS I am mostly a bracelet guy too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JBowen said:


> I'm considering the 061/077 as an "everyday" type watch that can go from the office to the outdoors. We all know Seiko can handle any outdoor/physical activity, what I'm concerned with is the office/more put together times.
> 
> I've often heard people say the MM300 can do this, but IMO it is just to large to work in more "formal" settings.
> 
> ...


I think if you you like the style overall the black dial, bezel and bracelet of the 61/77 should make it pretty versatile. I could see myself having it as an all around watch. It really depends on your overall style. The dial is pretty bold so it will never look too dressy, but that may be fine for your situations.

How big is your wrist? If you are over 7" it should look pretty good in a lot of scenarios. If you are under 7 or 6.75" it may look too large and sporty for more dressy situations.

Flawed as my thinking may be, i tend to buy most of my watches with the thought in mind that they are versatile and could be worn in most situations. It means my collection is often a bit homogenous but i can grab pretty much anything out of the box to wear most days.

So, yes, i think it would work!


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I think if you you like the style overall the black dial, bezel and bracelet of the 61/77 should make it pretty versatile. I could see myself having it as an all around watch. It really depends on your overall style. The dial is pretty bold so it will never look too dressy, but that may be fine for your situations.
> 
> How big is your wrist? If you are over 7" it should look pretty good in a lot of scenarios. If you are under 7 or 6.75" it may look too large and sporty for more dressy situations.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response, my wrist is around 7" give or take, so anything from 38-44mm looks fine but I tend to stay around 40. I don't think it would look too sporty based on size, and really I prefer sport watches, not really a dress watch fan.

I also buy my watches to be versatile and really feel they should go with anything, and then use straps to change the feel.

Do you feel you could wear yours with anything short of a suit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JBowen said:


> Thanks for your response, my wrist is around 7" give or take, so anything from 38-44mm looks fine but I tend to stay around 40. I don't think it would look too sporty based on size, and really I prefer sport watches, not really a dress watch fan.
> 
> I also buy my watches to be versatile and really feel they should go with anything, and then use straps to change the feel.
> 
> ...


I think so. Not on the stock rubber, it is more versatile now on the Scurfa and If it was on the bracelet even more so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## brugo (Mar 5, 2006)

Just received my 063 and I'm so very happy with it! 

Was very concerned it would look huge - I have a Tudor Blackbay and Omega PO, which are 41/42mm, and a small wrist, just over 6"- but this Seiko looks perfect and it's very comfortable. If I didn't know, I would never say it's a 44mm! Amazing.

Also great is the blue bezel, absolutely beautiful.

Keeping it on original rubber for now, although a bit long and a dust magnet, I really like it.
Will try to post pictures later on.


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

brugo said:


> Just received my 063 and I'm so very happy with it!
> 
> Was very concerned it would look huge - I have a Tudor Blackbay and Omega PO, which are 41/42mm, and a small wrist, just over 6"- but this Seiko looks perfect and it's very comfortable. If I didn't know, I would never say it's a 44mm! Amazing.
> 
> ...


Congrats! How would you say it wears compared to the BB and PO?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brugo (Mar 5, 2006)

JBowen said:


> Congrats! How would you say it wears compared to the BB and PO?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's all relative but I think it wears marginally bigger than both BB and PO (the same way I feel BB to be larger than PO, when it is not). 
Certainly the 063 doesn't feel like a toy or a clown' watch as I feared and that is great news!


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

JBowen said:


> Congrats! How would you say it wears compared to the BB and PO?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a 7.25" wrist and own both the 063 and the Tudor BB. I wear both on the stock bracelets and fell the 063 might feel hair larger. Both are extra,ely comfortable. I was worried the stock Seiko bracelet would not live up to the Tudor bracelet but I have no complaints.


----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)

brugo said:


> It's all relative but I think it wears marginally bigger than both BB and PO (the same way I feel BB to be larger than PO, when it is not).
> Certainly the 063 doesn't feel like a toy or a clown' watch as I feared and that is great news!





k9shag said:


> I have a 7.25" wrist and own both the 063 and the Tudor BB. I wear both on the stock bracelets and fell the 063 might feel hair larger. Both are extra,ely comfortable. I was worried the stock Seiko bracket would not live up to the Tudor bracelet but I have no complaints.


Great to hear this, My SBDC061 is on the way and it will be sharing wrist time with Tudor BB ETA. So that will be my two watch rotation for a while.


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

I would be really curious to hear how you all feel the 061 stacks up against the 007. Is it a. Another fit/finish improvement?

I love the dimensions of the 007 but the lug to lug length is much too short for my tastes. I’m thinking the 061 would hit the sweet spot just perfectly. 

Also glad to see the comparisons with the B.B. as this is one of my most worn pieces. Keep the pics coming and congrats to all who’ve gotten their hands on one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Back on the wrist and happy



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## judge_nickels (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi All. I just wanted to report back with my impressions after having the watch for a couple of weeks.

I purchased via Gnomon, and was very happy with the service, price, shipping, etc. It was my first time dealing with them and I would absolutely do it again.

In short, the watch is a joy to wear and own. It is absolutely gorgeous. I wasn't in the market for a Seiko diver when I saw the first pictures of this watch on Seiko's instagram this Spring. I knew the second I saw it that I'd need to own it. To my eyes, it stands out from its fellow Seiko divers from across the room as it is so elegantly proportioned and beautifully finished.

The combination of the blue bezel, the perfectly contoured case, the sapphire crystal and the Dia Shield coating make for a very high end feel. I was most surprised by how much of a difference the Dia Shield makes. It is remarkable.

I was a little worried about buying a 44mm watch, as I've never owned a watch bigger than 40mm. As others have reported, it does not "wear" as big as the case numbers would indicate. I haven't felt weird about the size of it for a second.

I've been very happily surprised by the accuracy of the movement thus far. The watch appears to be gaining about 2 seconds a day. Outstanding!

This watch is about 4 times the price of the Sports 5 'Sea Urchin' that I've owned, worn and enjoyed for over 10 years, and I have zero qualms about the value proposition. The new watch is in a completely different class. It is way more comparable to my Omega Seamaster than it is to my Sports 5.

As the man says, "A+++ Would Buy Again!"


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

judge_nickels said:


> Hi All. I just wanted to report back with my impressions after having the watch for a couple of weeks.
> 
> I purchased via Gnomon, and was very happy with the service, price, shipping, etc. It was my first time dealing with them and I would absolutely do it again.
> 
> ...


Congrats! I'm glad you are enjoying it. 










@boatswainwatches


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Well, it’s a sad day for me, as I have decided to move on from my 063.....

Sad, because as a seikoholic, I should love this watch......and while there is lots to love, I just can’t move past my pea brain telling me it’s to small on my 7.5”+ wrist!

So, no negatives on the build, specs or value proposition, I just don’t like the way it looks on me and I can spend the $s elsewhere!

Good luck to the rest of yah, and wear your baby MMs (sorry) in good health!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

A double post, as I if to spite me!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It was a good run while it lasted . Send it to a good home.










@boatswainwatches


----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

I've had mine for almost a month and still absolutely love it. It has settled in at about +3.5spd.


----------



## JasAlbert (Sep 1, 2018)

New Strap for My SPD079!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Perfect alignment at 8:44:44

We call seconds by that name because it’s the second division of the hour after minutes. 

How come we don’t call minutes “firsts”?


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

Looks good on the strap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcher (Nov 26, 2017)

Wooden_spoon said:


> Looks good on the strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I second that. The natural color of the strap make the blue really stand out. Great combination.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

boatswain said:


> It was a good run while it lasted . Send it to a good home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to clarify...this was addressed to maddog, I still have my 79 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Just to clarify...this was addressed to maddog, I still have my 79
> 
> @boatswainwatches


I heard ya boats!

I'll keep my eye on the thread, and who knows, maybe I'll miss her when she's gone!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

@boatswainwatches


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Looks like no one cares for the 061 model. I have the 061 and like it a lot. Would like to see the 063 in person, as the blue bezel seems to change colors greatly depending on the lighting.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Just got mine SPB079


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Just got mine SPB079


Awesome! Looks sweet in the canvas too.

Congrats 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Awesome! Looks sweet in the canvas too.
> 
> Congrats
> 
> @boatswainwatches




Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, this thread has pushed me overboard. I went back through the whole thread and saw that GNOMON Watches sells the 063 on the bracelet, so I pulled the trigger. Subsequently, I have a buddy who has been eyeing my 061, so I asked him if he'd like to buy it, and he did. So that was an easy sale/purchase. LOL.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have read that the 061/063 does not wear as large as the 44mm case size might indicate. It’s case size is apparently 1.4 mm larger and the lugs are 2 mm longer than the 051/053. How do the watches compare for someone like me with a 7.5 inch wrist?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> Comparo shot
> L to R
> 
> PADI SBDC055, SBCD063, STO Turtle, SBBN031 Tuna
> ...


Fantastic post! Gives me a clear idea of how my incoming 063 would look like. Thank you very much!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alherdz007 (Sep 7, 2018)

will the lug of this endmill from sumo fit sbdc063?


----------



## alherdz007 (Sep 7, 2018)

This angus jubilee from mm300 fits ok but not perfect.


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

Just bought an SPB079J1 but not picking up until 15th. First Seiko and really looking forward to wearing it as my everyday.
Will post some pics when I get it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It will be a great daily wear. Enjoy the wait!


@boatswainwatches


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Just received mine from one of our own here and it has exceeded expectations definitely! I am loving the blue bezel insert and fit.

I am hoping to find an OEM bracelet around or a good similar alternative.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

lastshotkid said:


> Just received mine from one of our own here and it has exceeded expectations definitely! I am loving the blue bezel insert and fit.
> 
> I am hoping to find an OEM bracelet around or a good similar alternative.
> 
> ...


Looks grwat enjoy the honeymoon!

@boatswainwatches


----------



## osbertc0ol (Aug 28, 2017)

I LOVED IT! Now it has been on my wrist for 5 days. 

BUT I CANNOT UNSEE the hairline scratch on the Bezel and Crown. 
I never hit the watch with anything as i know. Why this Dia Shield scratch so easily? 

o|o|o|o|

Even my Daily Samurai dont have any visible scratches unless one that I got a Ding with.

Who else got scratches within first week of use?
Will Post the scratch later.


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

Looks the business, can’t wait to collect mine.
It’s going to be my everyday watch, so will have to be careful if scratches easy?

Lastshotkid - let me know if you find a good bracelet that fits, particularly if non OEM


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

So I’ve done it, committed and picking up on Saturday morning.
Will post pics at weekend.
First Seiko and hopefully last as I have too many watches!!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

My 063 on bracelet from GNOMON came in today, and boy does it look good! I have no regrets on selling the 061 and getting this one.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks great enjoy 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

Picked mine up today, couldn’t wait until the weekend. Really like it, blue bezel is very cool and lume is very impressive. I plan to wear this a lot. I like the fact that it doesn’t look like a £800 watch, if you know what I mean, less attractive to thieving bar stewards.


----------



## JasAlbert (Sep 1, 2018)

For those that have the bracelet how does it feel? Specifically how does it compare to a Submariner bracelet? I had a Seiko bracelet with my Samurai but far preferred the silicone strap.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

JasAlbert said:


> For those that have the bracelet how does it feel? Specifically how does it compare to a Submariner bracelet? I had a Seiko bracelet with my Samurai but far preferred the silicone strap.


Perfectly fine. It is by no means spectacular, and when I first purchased it the bracelet was the first thing I complained about, but I think I was being unfair and comparing the bracelet to more expensive offerings. It is a middle ground bracelet that is not too bad looking with the polish between the brushed links. Seiko always skimps a bit on the bracelets, but it is passable.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2018)

DonJ53 said:


> When in John Lewis, Southampton, yesterday I noticed they had one on show but with its price tag hidden.
> 
> I asked to view it to check the model number and the price (77J1 & £999)
> 
> ...


I tried that one on twice, loved it. But as you say £999!. In the end I bought a SBDC061 from Hong Kong for £600 all in, pretty happy with it, but think I'd like it more with an endmill bracelet.


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Big Vern said:


> Looks the business, can't wait to collect mine.
> It's going to be my everyday watch, so will have to be careful if scratches easy?
> 
> Lastshotkid - let me know if you find a good bracelet that fits, particularly if non OEM


I am leaning towards the OEM bracelet. Haven't seen it in person but pics here and at Gnomon looks great.

For now, I have it on an Uncle Seiko waffle rubber strap and I just couldn't take it off my wrist!

Hope you are enjoying yours.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

JasAlbert said:


> For those that have the bracelet how does it feel? Specifically how does it compare to a Submariner bracelet? I had a Seiko bracelet with my Samurai but far preferred the silicone strap.


I will say right from the outset that my points of comparison are very limited. The nicest watches I've owned are Squales and Steinharts. This bracelets beats both of those offerings hands down. My son in law has two Rolexs, but I haven't handled them extensively. All that being said, this bracelet it the nicest one I've ever owned. I am very impressed by it. The brushing matches the case very well. The polishing in between the links is a nice detail, but I find it attracts smudges. It just feels solid. No rattles. The clasp is standard Seiko and I do wish they paid a little more attention to it, but it's passable.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting a turquoise isofrane style strap for the my 79. I reckon it would pick out the bright bezel flashes.

Awesome or Awful?



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Just picked this up today. Impressive looking bezel, love the glossy appearance and changing shade of the blue bezel insert. Overall build and fit is good. Bracelet end link fit to the case is tighter than that on two MM300s I bought and sold. Bracelet wears comfortably and has got decent finishing. Any one knows if MM300 ratcheting clasp can be fitted?









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

I had a look at these online today - I think I might wait for the new MM300 replacement, but what I will say is how agreeably different this watch looks on and off the bracelet. A real plus in my book.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> I'm thinking about getting a turquoise isofrane style strap for the my 79. I reckon it would pick out the bright bezel flashes.
> 
> Awesome or Awful?
> 
> ...


Awful lol. Try Barton? Might also look good on your Mako...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Awful lol. Try Barton? Might also look good on your Mako...


I thought about that one too!

Yup I reckon a turquoise could work well on both those watches. It's rather unlike me as I usually stick to black and boring.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

A nice piece. Appears to be basically same case as the MM300 - without the mono case - with a coin edge bezel and perhaps not as deep a dial. 
Anyone have both the MM300 and the 077?


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

A nice piece. Appears to be basically same case as the MM300 - without the mono case - with a coin edge bezel and perhaps not as deep a dial. 
Anyone have both the MM300 and the 077?


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Got mine yesterday.......very nice.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice work!

Like it on the mm strap?


@boatswainwatches


----------



## Glacier (Oct 28, 2015)

Howa said:


> Got mine yesterday.......very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a nice combo!
I got my MM300 rubber strap too but thought it comes with spring bars yet it isn't 
Does yours include spring bars?

For what it's worth, spring bars are included the listing photos and there is no mention that it is not included - guess they could also exclude the buckle and state it is not uncommon to buy buckle separately lol
If only they mentioned it, I wouldn't mind paying an extra few dollar...


----------



## Glacier (Oct 28, 2015)

delete double post


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> Happy for sure......it is a great package......just hate he baby MM name and honestly think it deserves better!
> 
> The touches of mm300 are nice, but it stands on its own...and man, I love that bezel action!


half the ppl call it MM200 and other half baby mm.
just ignore the baby one. problem solved.


----------



## pets (Sep 30, 2018)

First attempt at posting poor photos.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

pets said:


> First attempt at posting poor photos.
> 
> View attachment 13547903
> 
> ...


Pics look great and so does the watch

The wrist shot from a distance is well done, those can be tricky

@boatswainwatches


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Just picked this up, such a great watch. Happy to have a seiko diver again : D










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exilio (Mar 22, 2015)

Three weeks in. Loving the watch very much. Here is how I know. When I'm home I typically don't wear a watch...sometimes my Apple Watch just for runs and walks. But at home, I rest the wrist. However, with the "MM200" I wear it around the house because I enjoy it so much! 

Look back factor. Wear it at home factor. Don't know a higher compliment...keeps great time too? One day I might go 200 meters down to test that aspect. But I doubt it. ;-)

Some ideas for a genuine MM200:
- Ceramic bezel (same color).
- Improved movement with less variance: 8L35?
- Titanium casing
- Textured rubber strap

*l35 might be a moonshot but not much choice. Is it me or is Seiko missing a watch similar to this diver's design (no shroud) in the $1500-$1999 market? They seem to just sort of leap frog up into the MM300 (now discontinued price range of $2500. When you could find one.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Enjoying mine today 




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

exilio said:


> Some ideas for a genuine MM200:
> - Ceramic bezel (same color).
> - Improved movement with less variance: 8L35?
> - Titanium casing
> ...


I'd pay $2,500 for this watch if it had a ceramic bezel insert and a Spring Drive movement...maybe also a better clasp.


----------



## kenji.lim.39 (Sep 5, 2018)

Love the Mm200!









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm sure this has already been asked, but can anyone confirm that the clasp from an mm300 bracelet will fit this watches bracelet.

Also obligatory wrist shot. This watch is really making me wonder how my 42mm diver 65 can retail at basically double the price without a bracelet! This watch looks so premium and a lot more "expensive" than it really is. I also find the case finishing to be vastly superior.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Double post


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I am really enjoying wearing mine again after a little break.




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SPB079 



























@boatswainwatches


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

How about that lume?? Forgot how much I love good lume.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My 79 is clearly the champion of my collection...and I don’t skimp on lume when choosing a watch


@boatswainwatches


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a SBDC061 incoming. Love my SBDc053 so much i no longer want a blue Planet ocean so thought I would give this one a try too


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

@boatswainwatches


----------



## erekose (Sep 19, 2011)

My new SBDC065


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

erekose said:


> My new SBDC065


Love those sword and board hands. Just ordered them for my skx coke. Great watch I might get it one day.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

erekose said:


> My new SBDC065


Oh man that gorgeous!!!

Where did you find and do you mind sharing the cost?

First real work pic I have seen.

Congrats and please share some more pics!

It may be the best of the bunch.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

It's a really good thing that doesn't have the blue bezel, because otherwise I'd be having severe buyer's remorse (I'll cover my SPB079 with a cloth so he doesn't see me typing that).


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

JoeOBrien said:


> It's a really good thing that doesn't have the blue bezel, because otherwise I'd be having severe buyer's remorse (I'll cover my SPB079 with a cloth so he doesn't see me typing that).


I have the 79/63 already, but I think I'm gonna have to pick this one up and then do a bezel swap...

Jamie


----------



## erekose (Sep 19, 2011)

I bought the sbdc065 locally here in Tokyo the day it came out.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

erekose said:


> I bought the sbdc065 locally here in Tokyo the day it came out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Awesome!

Is it significantly more expensive than the 61/63?

@boatswainwatches


----------



## erekose (Sep 19, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Is it significantly more expensive than the 61/63?
> 
> @boatswainwatches


Unfortunately quite a bit...but worth it IMO.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

According to the Seiko Austria site, it's 100 EUR more than the SPB077, which is about right since it comes with a blue silicon strap (and is 'special', I guess :/).

I'm a little annoyed at Seiko over this though. Last year they brought out the SPB051/53, black bezel, black dial / blue bezel, blue dial. This year they release the 077/079 in the same configuration, but hold back the blue dial for this special edition, probably because they saw how well-received the blue 053 was, saving money on the 079 in the process because they just gave it the same dial as the 077. Cynical, Seiko :'(


----------



## Sabeking (Aug 5, 2013)

erekose said:


> My new SBDC065


Saw it in the NYC store. It's absolutely a stunner...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

erekose said:


> Unfortunately quite a bit...but worth it IMO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hah! Hopefully that will keep my temptation down!

Any more pics to tease us with!?

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Frank107 (Jan 6, 2014)

tynan.nida said:


> I'm sure this has already been asked, but can anyone confirm that the clasp from an mm300 bracelet will fit this watches bracelet.
> 
> Also obligatory wrist shot. This watch is really making me wonder how my 42mm diver 65 can retail at basically double the price without a bracelet! This watch looks so premium and a lot more "expensive" than it really is. I also find the case finishing to be vastly superior.
> 
> ...


No different than good ol Sumo!
Just more expensive...


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Frank107 said:


> No different than good ol Sumo!
> Just more expensive...


Meh I don't know about that, I've had two sumos, I liked them but this watch wears a lot better on my wrist, far more comfortable, I like the bracelet better and I like the bezel ALOT better. All that is subjective though.

Why not throw in a wrist shot? : )










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

*Compare to Squale 1521 (50 Atmos)?*

Long shot, but can anyone comment on how these wear compared to the Squale 1521 (50 Atmos)?

The Squale isn't that different lug-to-lug, but those lugs drop down from the case and hug the wrist. The 1521 is a perfect fit for my 6.75" wrist...love this Seiko but concerned that it's a bit too big. Though I'm seeing lots of "specs can be deceiving in this case" for this one.

Thanks.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Compare to Squale 1521 (50 Atmos)?*



RSDA said:


> Long shot, but can anyone comment on how these wear compared to the Squale 1521 (50 Atmos)?
> 
> The Squale isn't that different lug-to-lug, but those lugs drop down from the case and hug the wrist. The 1521 is a perfect fit for my 6.75" wrist...love this Seiko but concerned that it's a bit too big. Though I'm seeing lots of "specs can be deceiving in this case" for this one.
> 
> Thanks.


I have about a 7.25-5 inch wrist, I hope these pictures help. I dug up some old wrist shots from when I had a 1521, from what I recall the seiko wears a lot better and doesn't flop around like the squale did.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Compare to Squale 1521 (50 Atmos)?*



tynan.nida said:


> I have about a 7.25-5 inch wrist, I hope these pictures help. I dug up some old wrist shots from when I had a 1521, from what I recall the seiko wears a lot better and doesn't flop around like the squale did.


Thanks for the photos! Very helpful.


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

SBDC065









Sent from my ASUS_Z01KD using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

markmv said:


> SBDC065
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superb!

Is it a traditional sunburst or does it have a darker gradient at 3 and 9?

Just excellent. Congrats!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Superb!
> 
> Is it a traditional sunburst or does it have a darker gradient at 3 and 9?
> 
> Just excellent. Congrats!


Agree 1000%! That is a real stunner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I am seriously thinking about selling all of my mid-level watches to purchase one of these...looks to be pretty much the perfect watch both in appearance and price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

My 063 arrived today. I love it









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

i got my SBDC061 today. I was a bit scared before but I saw a video on youtube with a comparison with SBDC051 and SBDC061 and everyone says the 061 wears smaller. Its true, it wears more like a 41 or 42mm and usually I don't go for anything larger than a Submariner but this Seiko case is flared on the sides and the actual bezel is more like 41 or 42mm. The lugs curve down and hug the wrists so it wears comfortably even on my super skinny 6.25'' wrist.


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Superb!
> 
> Is it a traditional sunburst or does it have a darker gradient at 3 and 9?
> 
> Just excellent. Congrats!


Thank you!
It is darker on the sides.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

markmv said:


> Thank you!
> It is darker on the sides.


Cool thanks.

What an incredible colour


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

cadomniel said:


> i got my SBDC061 today. I was a bit scared before but I saw a video on youtube with a comparison with SBDC051 and SBDC061 and everyone says the 061 wears smaller. Its true, it wears more like a 41 or 42mm and usually I don't go for anything larger than a Submariner but this Seiko case is flared on the sides and the actual bezel is more like 41 or 42mm. The lugs curve down and hug the wrists so it wears comfortably even on my super skinny 6.25'' wrist.


Pictures?


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

Can anybody tell me the markings on the inside of their 061 bracelet? I bought a Gnomon edition bracelet second hand and marked it up pretty good on the desk the first day. Maybe I don’t fully understand how DiaShield holds up just wanted to make sure the 063 gnomon bracelet is the same as the 061.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Anyone remove the bezel on one of these yet? Is there a notch like on some other Seiko's. I can't seem to tell with the naked eye.

Thanks, 

Jamie


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

kriiiss said:


> Pictures?


done


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Felt compelled to post this. Recently picked up the SBDC063 from Gnomon (bracelet version). First purchase at this price point having already owned skx007/009, Gen 1 Orange Monster, and PADI Turtle. Completely thrilled with the watch--ticks all the right boxes for me, and I don't ever see myself wanting more from a watch. But if someone walked up to me an offered me a MM300 free of charge, I wouldn't argue . . .

LOVE the bracelet on the watch. Best Bracelet I've seen on a Seiko. Looks great on Turtle rubber strap also. Not bad on a Hirsch Liberty. Got an Uncle Seiko waffle strap for it also (meh--underwhelmed).

BUT, by far, the BEST LOOKING strap I've put on this watch HAS to be the BluShark AlphaShark in their 'Dolphin' color. I have honestly never seen a solid color NATO complement a watch better than this strap does for this Seiko. REALLY plays well with the blue bezel...


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Felt compelled to post this. Recently picked up the SBDC063 from Gnomon (bracelet version). First purchase at this price point having already owned skx007/009, Gen 1 Orange Monster, and PADI Turtle. Completely thrilled with the watch--ticks all the right boxes for me, and I don't ever see myself wanting more from a watch. But if someone walked up to me an offered me a MM300 free of charge, I wouldn't argue . . .

LOVE the bracelet on the watch. Best Bracelet I've seen on a Seiko. Looks great on Turtle rubber strap also. Not bad on a Hirsch Liberty. Got an Uncle Seiko waffle strap for it also (meh--underwhelmed).

BUT, by far, the BEST LOOKING strap I've put on this watch HAS to be the BluShark AlphaShark in their 'Dolphin' color. I have honestly never seen a solid color NATO complement a watch better than this strap does for this Seiko. REALLY plays well with the blue bezel...

View attachment 13601629


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Mods, please delete duplicate post.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> Felt compelled to post this. Recently picked up the SBDC063 from Gnomon (bracelet version). First purchase at this price point having already owned skx007/009, Gen 1 Orange Monster, and PADI Turtle. Completely thrilled with the watch--ticks all the right boxes for me, and I don't ever see myself wanting more from a watch. But if someone walked up to me an offered me a MM300 free of charge, I wouldn't argue . . .
> 
> LOVE the bracelet on the watch. Best Bracelet I've seen on a Seiko. Looks great on Turtle rubber strap also. Not bad on a Hirsch Liberty. Got an Uncle Seiko waffle strap for it also (meh--underwhelmed).
> 
> ...


Looks great! Enjoy. Sometimes I wish I could pull of natos better.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Loving it on the Uncle Seiko, it really ups the vintage vibe.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Just wanted to post up some info about the new SBDC065/SPB083. I went by the Seiko boutique in NYC yesterday, and they were selling the watch for $1150 before tax. Both watches I saw had chapter ring alignment issues. I also looked online at various websites, and I think Seiya japan had the lowest price at $1,018. A little while ago, I was browsing gnomon watches, and decided to email them and ask them if they were going to stock the SBDC065, and when they would have it. They promptly replied stating that they have it in stock and that watch will be posted later today (Nov. 2nd). Price. $980. I asked if I could place an order before the watch was put up on the website and also if I could get an additional discount (I am Asian after all  ) as a repeat customer. They gave me an additional $20 discount, bringing the total to $960, with free express shipping. I think that's a good price considering how much this watch is going for at other places. If anyone was considering this watch, but the price difference between this and the 061/063 was too great, then this may be the route to take, plus they generally throw in a free nato strap and cleaning cloth with a watch purchase (every little bit helps lol). FYI, the discount is very much YMMV. I also asked them to double check the alignment before shipping out the watch (which they have also done for me previously).


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Just wanted to post up some info about the new SBDC065/SPB083. I went by the Seiko boutique in NYC yesterday, and they were selling the watch for $1150 before tax. Both watches I saw had chapter ring alignment issues. I also looked online at various websites, and I think Seiya japan had the lowest price at $1,018. A little while ago, I was browsing gnomon watches, and decided to email them and ask them if they were going to stock the SBDC065, and when they would have it. They promptly replied stating that they have it in stock and that watch will be posted later today (Nov. 2nd). Price. $980. I asked if I could place an order before the watch was put up on the website and also if I could get an additional discount (I am Asian after all  ) as a repeat customer. They gave me an additional $20 discount, bringing the total to $960, with free express shipping. I think that's a good price considering how much this watch is going for at other places. If anyone was considering this watch, but the price difference between this and the 061/063 was too great, then this may be the route to take, plus they generally throw in a free nato strap and cleaning cloth with a watch purchase (every little bit helps lol). FYI, the discount is very much YMMV. I also asked them to double check the alignment before shipping out the watch (which they have also done for me previously).


I just received my SBDC065/SPB083 from Seiya yesterday (paid $1018). Beautiful watch, and perfectly aligned! Seiya threw in a nice cleaning cloth as well. I'm thinking of swapping the blue bezel from my 063 onto it. Any thoughts?


----------



## kenji.lim.39 (Sep 5, 2018)

Loving both look.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking forward to see the 65s!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

jhanna1701 said:


> I just received my SBDC065/SPB083 from Seiya yesterday (paid $1018). Beautiful watch, and perfectly aligned! Seiya threw in a nice cleaning cloth as well. I'm thinking of swapping the blue bezel from my 063 onto it. Any thoughts?


Nice! Post up some pics. I say try the Bezel swap out and see how it looks!

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

I was also considering to put a blue bezel from 79, but I think black one matches better to the dial color scheme - darker sides. Beautiful watch!









Sent from my ASUS_Z01KD using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

markmv said:


> I was also considering to put a blue bezel from 79, but I think black one matches better to the dial color scheme - darker sides. Beautiful watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm liking the black as well... However, a lot of the time, depending on the light, the blue bezel appears so dark that it looks black. Guess I'm going to have to just try it and see. Anyone remove one of these bezels yet?

Jamie


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Decisions, decisions... As you can see, the bezel on the 063/079 on the right, appears nearly black at times. Sorry for the poor cell phone pics.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

So cool guys!


----------



## stgz49 (Nov 3, 2018)

Hello! My previous SKX had misaligned chapter ring, and that bothered me a lot. Do the chapter ring issues still exist on the SBDC063/61?


----------



## Robotoo (Nov 3, 2018)

stgz49 said:


> Hello! My previous SKX had misaligned chapter ring, and that bothered me a lot. Do the chapter ring issues still exist on the SBDC063/61?


Yes they do. I was considering to buy this watch on my recent trip to Japan but the chapter ring was so badly misaligned on the model they had on show at Bic Camera that I decided against buying it.

If you want a Seiko with no small imperfections, it needs to be Grand Seiko.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

stgz49 said:


> Hello! My previous SKX had misaligned chapter ring, and that bothered me a lot. Do the chapter ring issues still exist on the SBDC063/61?


The chapter ring and alignment issues do exist, but there are certain measures one can take to ensure you get a watch with correct alignment. For example, I've previously bought an sbdc053, and also just purchased an sbdc065 from gnomon watches. I requested them in both instances to double check the alignment on the watches before shipping out, and they actually sent me pictures of the exact watch to make sure I was happy with the alignment. Once I was, they shipped out the watch. It's not ideal, but it's worth it at the end of the day because you know you're getting a correctly aligned watch.

I'm sure other online retailers, like seiya Japan etc will also be happy to double check the alignment before shipping out as well.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

jhanna1701 said:


> View attachment 13609209
> View attachment 13609213
> 
> 
> Decisions, decisions... As you can see, the bezel on the 063/079 on the right, appears nearly black at times. Sorry for the poor cell phone pics.


The 063 for sure! I had the 053 previously which I sold, which was awesome in its own right. But the 063 wears smaller and has the crown at the 4 o'clock position, which I've always been a fan of. Plus the dial color is just awesome. Mine is arriving on Monday

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

raheelc said:


> The 063 for sure! I had the 053 previously which I sold, which was awesome in its own right. But the 063 wears smaller and has the crown at the 4 o'clock position, which I've always been a fan of. Plus the dial color is just awesome. Mine is arriving on Monday
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


We think alike.
Bought the 053 due to stated specs. 
Liked it but keep seeing comparison pics with the 063 which on paper is bigger but just visually wears smaller.
Bought the 063 sold the 053 and haven't looked back. I also prefer the round markers vs the stick markers on the 053

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

xj4sonx said:


> We think alike.
> Bought the 053 due to stated specs.
> Liked it but keep seeing comparison pics with the 063 which on paper is bigger but just visually wears smaller.
> Bought the 063 sold the 053 and haven't looked back. I also prefer the round markers vs the stick markers on the 053
> ...


Yep! Apologies, I actually meant the 065, but the same thoughts apply to that as well (wears smaller etc.) Only difference being the dial color. I'm expecting my 065 to be delivered sometime tomorrow afternoon. Cant' wait!


----------



## stgz49 (Nov 3, 2018)

Hi! How scratch magnet are these watches? My current SARB033 catches a new scratch every day. How about these? I plan to use them daily while commuting by buses/ subways. Thanks.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Received my SBDC065 today, absolutely love the dial color and the way the watch fits on the wrist! Will post up some pictures in the morning. 

Does anyone know if the bracelets on these watches taper down to 18mm at the clasp? Was thinking of throwing a marinemaster clasp on the bracelet if it will fit!


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

My new favorite watch... Sorry for the dust. Very happy with the dial alignment on this one!


----------



## stgz49 (Nov 3, 2018)

May I know where you bought it from?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Received my SBDC065 yesterday. Loving the dial color! 









Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

stgz49 said:


> May I know where you bought it from?


I bought mine from gnomon watches. Seiya Japan also has it available. I think gnomon has the best price, plus free Express shipping.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

raheelc said:


> I bought mine from gnomon watches. Seiya Japan also has it available. I think gnomon has the best price, plus free Express shipping.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Got mine from Seiya (who now shows it sold out.) Price was within a couple dollars of what gnomon has theirs listed at.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

jhanna1701 said:


> Got mine from Seiya (who now shows it sold out.) Price was within a couple dollars of what gnomon has theirs listed at.


Yep, I bought mine from them before they had listed it on their website so I think they gave an additional discount. Got mine for $960

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

So great guys. What a dial. 

It is somehow dynamic and subtle at the same time.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

I will get my SPB083 in some days and will swap the hands right away. I like the watch a lot but do not like arrowed hands at all. Now I have to choose between the MM hands (I am allowed to as owner of the originals  or the silver version of the SLA025. The MM hands look a bit too short, the SLA025 hands a bit too thin from my perspective. A real dilemma. Any thoughts?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like SLA025 hands a lot.


----------



## cristu (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi guys 
I have a question :

Does the original bracelet from Seiko Alpinist Sarb017 - D3A7AB match to SBDC063 ?
I know it's 20 mm but I'm concerned if it fits.

Thanks


----------



## stgz49 (Nov 3, 2018)

Can anyone please comment how they (SBDC063/61) compare to Seiko Sumo in terms of size?


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

The measures are almost the same (e.g. diameter, lug to lug, lug width). But the Sumo looks more massive from my perspective. First, because of the height (1 mm more than the MM200). As the most of us know 1 mm is an essential amount for watches. Furthermore the case of the Sumo is made from more metal, that is most obvious where the case covers the bezel on the left and right side. 

Therefore, the Sumo is slighty heavier than the MM200 (189 vs. 184 grams).


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

cristu said:


> Hi guys
> I have a question :
> 
> Does the original bracelet from Seiko Alpinist Sarb017 - D3A7AB match to SBDC063 ?
> ...


It depends on the shape of the case between the lugs and the place of the lug holes. I'd be surprised if it fit.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

tynan.nida said:


> Loving it on the Uncle Seiko, it really ups the vintage vibe.


Loving this vintage look. Anyone have pics of the 061 or 063 on a waffle or Nato?


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

amngwlvs said:


> Loving this vintage look. Anyone have pics of the 061 or 063 on a waffle or Nato?


It's on a waffle in that photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

On leather today


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

tynan.nida said:


> It's on a waffle in that photo.


Sorry, I should have been more specific. Does anyone have more photos or other angles of it on a waffle? Laying flat, angled, etc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

amngwlvs said:


> Sorry, I should have been more specific. Does anyone have more photos or other angles of it on a waffle? Laying flat, angled, etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

amngwlvs said:


> Sorry, I should have been more specific. Does anyone have more photos or other angles of it on a waffle? Laying flat, angled, etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Here's another on an Uncle Seiko waffle (V2). Strap looks great, just not meeting my expectations for pliability, though.

Go to page 68 of this thread to see mine on a NATO.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

can someone please measure the sapphire for me? I have 2 modded SKXs. They're too small for me. My first sumo arrived today and it is bigger but the crystal is the same exact diameter as the SKX? That to me makes the size feel of a watch more so than the case. I also have a casio MDV106 for instance that's really smaller than the sumo but the watch feels bigger because it's crystal is 33mm vs the ~31.5 of the sumo and SKX.
Thanks!


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

double post.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jacobsen1 said:


> can someone please measure the sapphire for me? I have 2 modded SKXs. They're too small for me. My first sumo arrived today and it is bigger but the crystal is the same exact diameter as the SKX? That to me makes the size feel of a watch more so than the case. I also have a casio MDV106 for instance that's really smaller than the sumo but the watch feels bigger because it's crystal is 33mm vs the ~31.5 of the sumo and SKX.
> Thanks!


The SPB079 has a 32mm diameter crystal.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

well, that's a step in the right direction at least! Thanks for the info.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

tynan.nida said:


> Pic





broonzbane said:


> Here's another on an Uncle Seiko waffle (V2). Strap looks great, just not meeting my expectations for pliability, though.
> 
> Go to page 68 of this thread to see mine on a NATO.


Awesome, thanks so much for the replies. I really feel like the waffle really brings out the vibe of this watch and I'm always wearing my SKX on a NATO's so those would probably be my go to options.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

amngwlvs said:


> Awesome, thanks so much for the replies. I really feel like the waffle really brings out the vibe of this watch and I'm always wearing my SKX on a NATO's so those would probably be my go to options.


Yeah definitely; though be carful with the Uncle Seiko, it's hard to get a good fit because the holes are so far apart.

I have a Gruppo Gamma tropic strap coming, I've heard it said they they are on par with the oris tropics which are fantastic, we'll see though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## julianpierce68 (Nov 10, 2017)

Arrived today, it's going to get some serious wrist time

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

tynan.nida said:


> Yeah definitely; though be carful with the Uncle Seiko, it's hard to get a good fit because the holes are so far apart.
> 
> I have a Gruppo Gamma tropic strap coming, I've heard it said they they are on par with the oris tropics which are fantastic, we'll see though.


Thanks for the heads up about that, I know I have that issue with a couple of my NATO's. Hopefully the new strap is what you're expecting - looks like it will suit the watch well!


----------



## nlwnb1 (Oct 9, 2018)

I agree. I have one as well and is if very comfortable. I also have the 051, which I love, but the 065 is a bit more comfortable.


----------



## stgz49 (Nov 3, 2018)

Is there any difference in 6r15 movements put in different Seiko lineups (e.g. SBDC063 vs SARB033), or are all the 6r15 movements irrespective of the lineup expected to perform similarly?


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

They are the same, but with small revision based on year of manufactured written at the back such as 6R15B, 6R15C, etc.. which is believed to be more accurate.


stgz49 said:


> Is there any difference in 6r15 movements put in different Seiko lineups (e.g. SBDC063 vs SARB033), or are all the 6r15 movements irrespective of the lineup expected to perform similarly?


Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## stgz49 (Nov 3, 2018)

Hi! I am set on getting the SBDC063. I had a few questions, I hope someone with experience would answer.

1. What's the best place to buy this watch- Chino or Gnomon? Chino has lower price, but I am not sure he checks for chapter ring alignment. Gnomon as far as I know checks for alignment, but price is slightly higher. Seiya is not an option, because he has sold out this watch.
2. If I go with Gnomon, should I choose Sigpost or DHL?
3. If the price is below $800, will it get hit with import duties in USA?

My first purchase of a watch worth $500+, and I have no experience of buying an expensive item from overseas before. Comments/ suggestions welcome. Thanks.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

stgz49 said:


> Hi! I am set on getting the SBDC063. I had a few questions, I hope someone with experience would answer.
> 
> 1. What's the best place to buy this watch- Chino or Gnomon? Chino has lower price, but I am not sure he checks for chapter ring alignment. Gnomon as far as I know checks for alignment, but price is slightly higher. Seiya is not an option, because he has sold out this watch.
> 2. If I go with Gnomon, should I choose Sigpost or DHL?
> ...


I can vouch for gnomon. I've bought a number of watches from them. They've all been shipped for free via DHL Express. I've had most of my watches at my door within 2-3 days from them. The first watch I ordered from them that cost over $800 was my sbdc065, and I was not hit with any customs. FWIW, they always throw in a cleaning cloth and a nato strap too (NATO is very Average quality though). And they'll be more than happy to send you a picture of the watch alignment for your approval.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

raheelc said:


> I can vouch for gnomon. I've bought a number of watches from them. They've all been shipped for free via DHL Express. I've had most of my watches at my door within 2-3 days from them. The first watch I ordered from them that cost over $800 was my sbdc065, and I was not hit with any customs. FWIW, they always throw in a cleaning cloth and a nato strap too (NATO is very Average quality though). And they'll be more than happy to send you a picture of the watch alignment for your approval.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I can echo this exact same experience ordering my SBDC063 from gnomon. I would have no hesitation ordering from them again.


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

If someone intrested sbdc65 is on sale at Maple Jewellers (Canadian AD) $1015 CAD ($845 USD)
https://www.maplejewellers.com/prod...tic-6r15-200m-diver-with-silicone-belt-spb083

Sent from my ASUS_Z01KD using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

stgz49 said:


> 3. If the price is below $800, will it get hit with import duties in USA?


This is a tough one. Me personally have never paid duties on a watch to the USA but some have. Chances are low I world say but there is a chance

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sadly my 061 seems to be semi borked. Was running great at around +3 per day then suddenly started running at +20 per day. A watch maker and individuals in the watch making forum seem to think it’s either a lubrication issue or a problem with the balance, based on what the time grapher shows as there’s some big amplitude changes between face up and down, more than there really should be. 

Kinda lame considering the watch is pretty new. Gonna get it regulated and see what happens. 

: (( 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

markmv said:


> If someone intrested sbdc65 is on sale at Maple Jewellers (Canadian AD) $1015 CAD ($845 USD)
> https://www.maplejewellers.com/prod...tic-6r15-200m-diver-with-silicone-belt-spb083
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z01KD using Tapatalk


Thanks for this - I was actually thinking about heading there on Sunday. Looks like they have a lot of other watches on sale too right now! :-!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seiko Saturday with the 79


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

markmv said:


> If someone intrested sbdc65 is on sale at Maple Jewellers (Canadian AD) $1015 CAD ($845 USD)
> https://www.maplejewellers.com/prod...tic-6r15-200m-diver-with-silicone-belt-spb083
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z01KD using Tapatalk


Talk about terrible hours for a jewelry store - turns out they are only open Tuesday to Friday 11-4 and Saturday 12-3. Needless to say, it was 2pm on Saturday when I realized this so I didn't make it. Hopefully next weekend!


----------



## pets (Sep 30, 2018)

I must say after what was a completely irrational impulsive purchase, I've grown quite fond of my SPB079J1. Wasn't supposed to buy another diver, another automatic, anything over 40mm (certainly not this much over), anything without bracelet (if such exists) or another Seiko (at the risk of Seikos becoming a thing). But turns out when you enter a shop ready to part with a little money on a pepsi quartz and you then realize that you don't really like pepsi or want a quartz, you can give into impulse when you see a watch that just is you. The colors really spoke to me and I could see myself wearing it and pretty soon I was.

No regrets really, would definitely buy again, but only after searching for a combination of best discount and perfect specimen (alignments etc). I only wish I liked the bracelet option more, but the black silicone goes really well with the black and blue of the watch. The added steel of the bracelet made the already big watch just a bit too big and I would prefer a little more taper. But now I have a diver that seems to go well with many straps and I can always wear something else when in need of more steel.

Some good pictures already in the thread, but keep them coming. Would love to see more different strap pics (waffle, tropic, black and brown leather, mesh...)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats!

I am thinking hard about getting a black isofrane style to try on my 79.

If anyone else has a pic of that combo I would love to see it


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Seiko Saturday with the 79


What phone do you use to take the picture with? I'm hooked on this watch because of your pictures.

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolo (May 14, 2011)

I know this is a contentious issue, but who stocks MM hands that fit 063? Also wish to buy an Endmill strap, does anyone know if straps suited to SBDC001/033 will fit?? Many Thanks


----------



## pets (Sep 30, 2018)

Currently have the 079/063 on silicone and liking the look and comfort, but wanting some options. I've only tried the bracelet on a couple of times myself, and initially was very quick to rule it out. Since then after a trying it on in shop some more, not so sure anymore. 

To all those that have or have had the bracelet: what's your overall opinion? Quality compared to other Seiko bracelets or other brands e.g. Oris? A keeper or not and why? 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

tynan.nida said:


> Sadly my 061 seems to be semi borked. Was running great at around +3 per day then suddenly started running at +20 per day. A watch maker and individuals in the watch making forum seem to think it's either a lubrication issue or a problem with the balance, based on what the time grapher shows as there's some big amplitude changes between face up and down, more than there really should be.
> 
> Kinda lame considering the watch is pretty new. Gonna get it regulated and see what happens.
> 
> ...


everyone pushes buying grey market, but then when things do break, it's nice to be able to return it to a brick and morty store and let them take care of the warranty with manufacturer.


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## tnvol83 (Jul 31, 2017)

Two questions for the owners out there:

1.) Anyone done a hand swap on one of these?

2.) Any pics of natos, notably a grey one?


----------



## alherdz007 (Sep 7, 2018)

i tried the super oyster from strapcode for MM300 looks clean.
View attachment 13743653


----------



## maharijn (Apr 30, 2018)

Looks clean.. how is the fit from the side and back?


----------



## alherdz007 (Sep 7, 2018)

No rattling and fits perfectly a good alternative for the OEM bracelet. You will notice a slight difference in the color of the bracelet and watch on different lighting condition because, the side of the watch is polished.


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

alherdz007 said:


> View attachment 13743657
> i tried the super oyster from strapcode for MM300 looks clean.
> View attachment 13743653


Good to know this fits as well. I see a few guys also using the MM300 Angus Jubilee in Instagram. Nice to know there's a few other options for bracelets.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## maharijn (Apr 30, 2018)

Such a pretty watch!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Really seriously considering pick up a 061 or 063 but I've got a question for all you owners out there - I tend to wear my current SKX007 on an OD Green (among 7 or 8 other colours) Nato quite often and worry that the blue bezel of the 063 wouldn't be as versatile as the black of the 061, especially on more military inspired straps. Do you feel the 063 is just as versatile? I'd hate to pick up a 061 and regret not getting a 063 but I'd hate more to buy the 063 and still be wearing the 007 all the time because it goes with more of my wardrobe. Help!


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

amngwlvs said:


> Really seriously considering pick up a 061 or 063 but I've got a question for all you owners out there - I tend to wear my current SKX007 on an OD Green (among 7 or 8 other colours) Nato quite often and worry that the blue bezel of the 063 wouldn't be as versatile as the black of the 061, especially on more military inspired straps. Do you feel the 063 is just as versatile? I'd hate to pick up a 061 and regret not getting a 063 but I'd hate more to buy the 063 and still be wearing the 007 all the time because it goes with more of my wardrobe. Help!


Hmm. I have the 063 and understand your concern. I'll begin by saying the watch is VERY versatile and plays well with whatever you might choose to wear. However, because of the blue bezel, it may not play well with whatever *strap* you choose and that's when it starts to look funky with wardrobe choices. Choose a relatively neutral strap that lets the watch be the 'star' and I think you'll be okay with whatever you're wearing.

To help make my point, I bought 4 NATO's from BluShark to go with this watch (you can refer to their page to see their colors):

Vintage Bond Nato (three color version: red, green, black)
British khaki
Dolphin (kind of a sky blue)
Black and Silver

The only strap it doesn't go with is the Vintage Bond. It would work if the watch had a black bezel, but the blue bezel introduces a 4th color to the mix and it just doesnt work...

All others look FANTASTIC because they're not competing with the watch...

But if it is a big concern to you, I'd say go with the black bezel 061 to be safe.

I personally would buy the blue bezel 063 over and over again if given the choice--I have enough straps/bands/bracelets to swap out to ensure the watch will work with whatever I'm wearing. And the blue bezel looks AMAZING...

hope this helps!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

broonzbane said:


> Hmm. I have the 063 and understand your concern. I'll begin by saying the watch is VERY versatile and plays well with whatever you might choose to wear. However, because of the blue bezel, it may not play well with whatever *strap* you choose and that's when it starts to look funky with wardrobe choices. Choose a relatively neutral strap that lets the watch be the 'star' and I think you'll be okay with whatever you're wearing.
> 
> To help make my point, I bought 4 NATO's from BluShark to go with this watch (you can refer to their page to see their colors):
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the detailed reply! I definitely agree about the bezel being amazing; I think it's what makes this watch so intriguing to look at so often.

I checked out BluShark and the British Khaki is very similar to the OD Green Nato I currently wear/was most concerned about working. Any chance you've got a pic of the 063 on it?

Thanks!


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

amngwlvs said:


> Thanks so much for the detailed reply! I definitely agree about the bezel being amazing; I think it's what makes this watch so intriguing to look at so often.
> 
> I checked out BluShark and the British Khaki is very similar to the OD Green Nato I currently wear/was most concerned about working. Any chance you've got a pic of the 063 on it?
> 
> Thanks!


Ask and ye shall receive . . .

First up, the 063 on Vintage Bond. Not as bad as I thought, actually...








And on Silver/Black...looks very good, ya think?








On Dolphin Blue (IMHO, the BEST combo of this bunch)...








On British Khaki...a good utilitarian look.








And, as a bonus, I found an old 22mm Maratac strap in Olive Drab to show you. Close to British Khaki. I think it works . . .








Hope this helps!


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

I'm using a 20/20 dark brown leather strap. I think it looks great on it too..









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

broonzbane said:


> Ask and ye shall receive . . .
> 
> Hope this helps!


That's great, thanks so much! The green isn't as clashy as I expected though I'll agree the Dolphin is the best pairing. Thanks again, those pics were a big help!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Linear said:


> I'm using a 20/20 dark brown leather strap. I think it looks great on it to..


Definitely agree, the leather does look good on these.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Am I late to the party on this variant or has it even been released? Google doesn't come up with much - any one have pictures of the SPB087J1?

I'm loving the second hand and bezel, though I prefer the non-Padi dial.


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> Am I late to the party on this variant or has it even been released? Google doesn't come up with much - any one have pictures of the SPB087J1?
> 
> I'm loving the second hand and bezel, though I prefer the non-Padi dial.


Someone posted that same pic on Instagram but other than that I haven't seen much..









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Ah, the Instagram one you posted was the one I originally saw on Google which started my search. The one I posted was on the Seiko NZ site but I don't know if it's available or if a JDM version even exists.


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Love the size and fit. Been on my wrist for 4 days straight now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Enjoying my 79 today


----------



## pets (Sep 30, 2018)

79 on horsebutt


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

If there is something I would change in this piece is to put an MM 300 second hand on this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Got an SPB079.on route, impulse late night purchase haha. From all the photos online and on this thread, it wasn't too hard to pull the trigger. As a previous MM300 owner, this looks to have better overall wearabilty. Can't wait.
It's going to take the roll of a daily wearer for work.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck13 said:


> Got an SPB079.on route, impulse late night purchase haha. From all the photos online and on this thread, it wasn't too hard to pull the trigger. As a previous MM300 owner, this looks to have better overall wearabilty. Can't wait.
> It's going to take the roll of a daily wearer for work.


Nice work!

Welcome aboard.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks!. I'll be sure to add some pics when I receive it (gonna be a looong two days haha). It will be good to have a Seiko back on the wrist. 
Has anyone put the MM300 rubber strap on the SPB?, love that strap and may source one down the road.



boatswain said:


> ck13 said:
> 
> 
> > Got an SPB079.on route, impulse late night purchase haha. From all the photos online and on this thread, it wasn't too hard to pull the trigger. As a previous MM300 owner, this looks to have better overall wearabilty. Can't wait.
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I’m still hoping crafter blue makes a fitted strap. I think that would be the best!


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

^^^^yes that would be awesome


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

boatswain said:


> I'm still hoping crafter blue makes a fitted strap. I think that would be the best!


I seem to recall reading that the MM300 strap by CB works. Don't know if I'd take the chance, though? Did you ever get an Isofrane clone for yours>. I have a 22mm Borealis that I notched out to put on my 063, and it looks good--not great. Definitely too wide. I'd be curious to see how it looks on a 20mm--I get the feeling it would look like it belongs on one. Perhaps I'll get one of the clones from ToxicNATOs to try out...

I have an Uncle Seiko Tropic strap on the way, and I'm exicted! Already have the waffle strap, and it'd growing on me. Great vintage look!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

ck13 said:


> Has anyone put the MM300 rubber strap on the SPB?, love that strap and may source one down the road.


This is exactly what I'd be wanting to do if/when I pull the trigger. I've been checking them out on eBay already and I don't even own the watch!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

ck13 said:


> Has anyone put the MM300 rubber strap on the SPB?, love that strap and may source one down the road.


From Google...


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

083j on Uncle Seiko Tropic


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> I seem to recall reading that the MM300 strap by CB works. Don't know if I'd take the chance, though? Did you ever get an Isofrane clone for yours>. I have a 22mm Borealis that I notched out to put on my 063, and it looks good--not great. Definitely too wide. I'd be curious to see how it looks on a 20mm--I get the feeling it would look like it belongs on one. Perhaps I'll get one of the clones from ToxicNATOs to try out...
> 
> I have an Uncle Seiko Tropic strap on the way, and I'm exicted! Already have the waffle strap, and it'd growing on me. Great vintage look!


I haven't got the iso-clone yet but I reckon I should soon.

I tried a standard tropic this weekend...aesthetically it was a nice match but it sat too low in the lugs and looked a bit awkward with how low and far out the spring bar holes are.

So I am back to the Scurfa rubber.

I am looking at the toxic magnum as my first choice too. I am going the thick ends fill the lugs well.

Just hoping someone else posts a 20mm isofrane first before I spend the money. But I suppose I could also be the guinea pig.


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

Just thought I'd let you guys know that I picked up a MM300 Angus Jubilee. It's not a perfect fit. I had to file the back of the endlink a tiny bit (maybe 0.25mm) to get the original 2.5mm springbar to line up. The little ledge on the endlink hits the caseback just enough to stop the springbar from lining up. But after I filed it a bit, it's actually a very solid fit! I'm very happy with it now!









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Linear said:


> Just thought I'd let you guys know that I picked up a MM300 Angus Jubilee. It's not a perfect fit. I had to file the back of the endlink a tiny bit (maybe 0.25mm) to get the original 2.5mm springbar to line up. The little ledge on the endlink hits the caseback just enough to stop the springbar from lining up. But after I filed it a bit, it's actually a very solid fit! I'm very happy with it now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks quite good!

does that mean a ccrafter blue MM 300 strap might fit?


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

boatswain said:


> That looks quite good!
> 
> does that mean a ccrafter blue MM 300 strap might fit?


I'm trying to find the Instagram post that mentioned but I'm 99% sure there was a dealer mentioning that the CB03 fits these watches perfectly...

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Linear said:


> I'm trying to find the Instagram post that mentioned but I'm 99% sure there was a dealer mentioning that the CB03 fits these watches perfectly...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


That's optimistic! Let us know if you track it down or any pics.

I just sent CB a note to see what they say about either a specific strap or how a mm300 would fit. It was a while back when I asked if they would make a 61/77 strap.


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

Here's the post that I saw:


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

EDIT: Oops, double posted there....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Linear said:


> Here's the post that I saw:
> 
> View attachment 13784189


WOW! 

That looks great!

I would love to see more angles but it seems worth a short.

Who's first!?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nuts. Looks like it needs a MM300 clasp

Where do we get on of those and anyone know how much they cost?

Or perhaps just a standard strapcode divers clasp would work??

This is starting to look a whole lot more expensive than a toxic magnum...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MisterTom said:


> Am I the first to rock my SPB077 on the Crafter Blue that was produced for the MM300????


Dug back and found this...

Any comments about it MisterTom?

Looking back it seems not fit quite as well as the recent IG pics above.

Now I'm not sure...

Don't really want to spend $100 on a gamble...

Perhaps someone else here has a CB mm300 strap and can try it out.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Here is another pic from I believe the same Horology matters IG


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Nuts. Looks like it needs a MM300 clasp
> 
> Where do we get on of those and anyone know how much they cost?
> 
> ...


Here's the entire MM300 bracelet/clasp on eBay. Legit seller--I've bought from him several times and have been quite pleased with the service. He often has just the clasp in stock, but I can't recall the price . . . may be worth checking back from time to time.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-OYST...610896?hash=item468d41ce90:g:cuoAAOSwgslbGuaj


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

jhanna1701 said:


> View attachment 13783363
> View attachment 13783365
> 
> 
> 083j on Uncle Seiko Tropic


badass! thanks for posting! I think I'm going to be very happy with it!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> Here's the entire MM300 bracelet/clasp on eBay. Legit seller--I've bought from him several times and have been quite pleased with the service. He often has just the clasp in stock, but I can't recall the price . . . may be worth checking back from time to time.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-OYST...610896?hash=item468d41ce90:g:cuoAAOSwgslbGuaj


Thanks!

I reckon if I get confirmation that it fits well I would probably grab a standard clasp from strapcode. It looks like they will fit.

In fact strapcode has the CB strap shown on standard clasps.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Arrived this morning and is ready for its first day on duty. First impressions are excellent. Fit and finish of the case is great, the blue bezel is a master chameleon in that it chooses what light it wants to be blue in and when it wants to be black. Bezel action is very similar to the MM300, in that it has a more smooth action vs a full on ratchet sound and is tight.
I will wear this for a couple weeks straight to measure the movement. 
Another win for Seiko!


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

I always liked the looks of this watch, but thought it looked a little plain in pictures. Finally saw an 061 in person at Feldmars in LA this afternoon and I really, really like it. Pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

SPB083









Sent from my ASUS_Z01KD using Tapatalk


----------



## maharijn (Apr 30, 2018)

What a stunning watch!


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi guys, what's the general opinion of the Seiko bracelet for this model? Is it worth sourcing one to put onto my SPB079? As some days I would like to wear it on steel. Any worthy alternate aftermarket bracelets (with fitted endlinks)?. Im really enjoying this watch, although its only the second day of ownership, and once again Seiko has made me question other watches in my collection that cost multiplesof this one haha.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

ck13 said:


> Hi guys, what's the general opinion of the Seiko bracelet for this model? Is it worth sourcing one to put onto my SPB079? As some days I would like to wear it on steel. Any worthy alternate aftermarket bracelets (with fitted endlinks)?. Im really enjoying this watch, although its only the second day of ownership, and once again Seiko has made me question other watches in my collection that cost multiplesof this one haha.


The bracelet is fantastic quality. But, if you want to hear every possible criticism of it, fast forward to the 9:00 mark of this video. Shabazz seems to expect Rolex quality at the $1,000 price point. His gripes are petty, IMHO.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks broonzbane for that link, it looks good for this price point, which I suspected. Might be worth sourcing a MM300 clasp to chuck onto that bracelet.



broonzbane said:


> ck13 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, what's the general opinion of the Seiko bracelet for this model? Is it worth sourcing one to put onto my SPB079? As some days I would like to wear it on steel. Any worthy alternate aftermarket bracelets (with fitted endlinks)?. Im really enjoying this watch, although its only the second day of ownership, and once again Seiko has made me question other watches in my collection that cost multiplesof this one haha.
> ...


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Damn, I think this Padi is gonna look sweet! SBDC071 scheduled to be released 1/25.


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

ck13 said:


> Thanks broonzbane for that link, it looks good for this price point, which I suspected. Might be worth sourcing a MM300 clasp to chuck onto that bracelet.


That's exactly what I'm doing on mine.. ratcheting MM300 clasp...

I have a number of more expensive watches but this is slowly becoming one of my favorites!









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That Padi looks good.

'79 here today


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> That Padi looks good.
> 
> '79 here today


Man... You gotta stop posting that thing! I'm planning to go to Maple Jewellers tomorrow to check out the 61 and 63 again and you're largely to blame. :-d


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hey Linear, it looks awesome on that jubilee!. May I ask where it's from?.
I received the bracelet and I'm quite pleased with the fit and finish, it really adds something to this already great watch. Im just waiting for the MM300 clasp to arrive.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

amngwlvs said:


> Man... You gotta stop posting that thing! I'm planning to go to Maple Jewellers tomorrow to check out the 61 and 63 again and you're largely to blame. :-d


Sorry 

Have fun! It's nice to go and be able to look in person first.

Let us know how it goes.

I'll go take it off now and stop taking pictures...


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Sorry
> 
> Have fun! It's nice to go and be able to look in person first.
> 
> ...


I went before Christmas and tried on the 51, 53, 61, 63, 65 and the new MM/PS300. The guy working was fantastic and super helpful and I manage to narrow it down a bit to the 51, 61, or 63 (I think :think. Tomorrow may be the day to pull the trigger before vacation in a couple weeks. It's all your water shots that get me because I can't stop thinking about that blue bezel reflecting light poolside. Though long term the black seems "safer".

Haha, instead of you not posting them maybe I should just stop refreshing this thread and get back to work. :-d


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

amngwlvs said:


> Damn, I think this Padi is gonna look sweet! SBDC071 scheduled to be released 1/25.


That really is awesome.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That blue and red Pepsi bezel really pops!


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

boatswain said:


> That blue and red Pepsi bezel really pops!


Does anyone know what the dial color is? I can't tell if it's black or a very dark blue like the SKX009. . . .


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

That's great! Now I feel like I gotta do the same with mine since I made the suggestion! Where'd you source your MM300 clasp?


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

My picture doesn't do it justice, but I'm beginning to believe the only rubber strap for this watch is the Uncle Seiko Tropic. Great strap, so-so buckle.


----------



## BigAls87Z28 (Feb 23, 2017)

This thing is brilliant! I've been in love with it since I first saw it on line. I purchased a MM300 clasp and put it on the factory bracelet. Perfect fit!


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sourced it from Ebay. There were some still available last time I checked last week. Just search MM300 clasp. Grabbed the bracelet from Gnomon, always get great service. Seiko boutique here quoted me $900 AUD for the bracelet, which left me scratching my head...seeing as the watch on the rubber cost me $990...



broonzbane said:


> That's great! Now I feel like I gotta do the same with mine since I made the suggestion! Where'd you source your MM300 clasp?


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Loving the bracelet and MM300 clasp combo. Also accuracy after 12 days of ownership is good, probably still going through a settling in period.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Sorry
> 
> Have fun! It's nice to go and be able to look in person first.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.


Oh I had fun! Really took a close look at the SPB051, SPB077 and SPB079 - I ruled out the 51 because the dial looked more of a grey than a black and I prefer the 4 o'clock crown which left me with two options. I liked the idea of the 079 because it has the silicone strap (I've never really been a bracelet guy) but was worried the blue may not be as versatile long term and the alignment of the chapter ring was a touch off on the one I looked at. When all was said and done I opted for the 077 and added the OEM silicone strap because I liked the way the 079 fit.

So far I've been super happy with my choice! The alignment is spot on and so far the bracelet has proved more comfortable than I expected so I haven't even put it on the silicone yet. I did a couple of measures with ToolWatch and to my surprise my second measure was +0.0 so I can't be anything but thrilled with that so far though I know it likely won't stay that good. Holding them side by side I can fully appreciate how big a step up it is over my SKX. I always thought the lume on my SKX was good and evenly applied until I got the 077 - it's significantly longer lasting and much more nicely applied.

Overall, super pleasant experience at Maple Jewellers as well. Will definitely be headed back!

Unfortunately haven't had time to take pics yet but I'll be updating soon! Thanks to everyone who gave me advice and posted pics for me in this thread but especially boatswain for his more than all encompassing review on the 79 - I think you were the straw that broke the camel's back on this one.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

amngwlvs said:


> Oh I had fun! Really took a close look at the SPB051, SPB077 and SPB079 - I ruled out the 51 because the dial looked more of a grey than a black and I prefer the 4 o'clock crown which left me with two options. I liked the idea of the 079 because it has the silicone strap (I've never really been a bracelet guy) but was worried the blue may not be as versatile long term and the alignment of the chapter ring was a touch off on the one I looked at. When all was said and done I opted for the 077 and added the OEM silicone strap because I liked the way the 079 fit.
> 
> So far I've been super happy with my choice! The alignment is spot on and so far the bracelet has proved more comfortable than I expected so I haven't even put it on the silicone yet. I did a couple of measures with ToolWatch and to my surprise my second measure was +0.0 so I can't be anything but thrilled with that so far though I know it likely won't stay that good. Holding them side by side I can fully appreciate how big a step up it is over my SKX. I always thought the lume on my SKX was good and evenly applied until I got the 077 - it's significantly longer lasting and much more nicely applied.
> 
> ...


Awesome

Congratulations. 

There are so many great pieces that we can't get to try on first these days so that's a wonderful and satisfying experience.

Enjoy the honeymoon!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Awesome
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, fortunately I'm off to the Caribbean on Saturday so that seems like a great place for a watch honeymoon!

You're definitely right though, being able to try them on certainly give you a whole new perspective to simply buying online. Maple had a very good selection so luckily I could pretty much pick and choose what I was after right now and the options were all available.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Pretty sure this is my first post here but wanted to give a shout out to boatswain for that ridiculously good review on the SBDC063. I've had the 061 on my wrist for about 3 weeks and only recently saw that post but if I didn't already own it the tipping point for me to pull the trigger would have been that review (would have just made it a harder decision as to which one to actually go with, the 061 or the 063, however!).

Onto the watch, this thing is amazingly well built and absolutely dead sexy. I bought sight-unseen; only saw pics online and whatnot and never tried it on at a local shop before purchasing. Took a chance that paid off immensely! I currently have it on an Uncle Seiko Waffle v2 strap but alternate between that and the stock bracelet (great quality IMO) mostly. I throw a nato in the mix every now-and-then as well. Actually have a BluShark "Bond" nato on it's way so I think that'll receive lots of love too.

Anyway, time to start thinning the herd a bit as I think my other watches are not going to receive as much wrist-time as before! Good problem to have I suppose!


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

I have the SBDC 063 on bracelet for 6 days now and I have +4 s per day, good precision in my opinion.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

Loving the pics in this thread! Hoping to see some pics of the 071/Pepsi in the wild soon too.

All these pics convinced me to pick up an OEM bracelet as well, on top of the Angus Jubilee I already have... You can never have too many strap/bracelet options right? At least that's what I keep telling myself. 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jpisare said:


> Pretty sure this is my first post here but wanted to give a shout out to boatswain for that ridiculously good review on the SBDC063. I've had the 061 on my wrist for about 3 weeks and only recently saw that post but if I didn't already own it the tipping point for me to pull the trigger would have been that review (would have just made it a harder decision as to which one to actually go with, the 061 or the 063, however!).
> 
> Onto the watch, this thing is amazingly well built and absolutely dead sexy. I bought sight-unseen; only saw pics online and whatnot and never tried it on at a local shop before purchasing. Took a chance that paid off immensely! I currently have it on an Uncle Seiko Waffle v2 strap but alternate between that and the stock bracelet (great quality IMO) mostly. I throw a nato in the mix every now-and-then as well. Actually have a BluShark "Bond" nato on it's way so I think that'll receive lots of love too.
> 
> Anyway, time to start thinning the herd a bit as I think my other watches are not going to receive as much wrist-time as before! Good problem to have I suppose!


boatswain is a bad influence around here. His review is convincing more people to buy these watches than Seiko's marketing team. :-d


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

So I've been wearing my 077 since Saturday now and have been doing 12 hour measures with the Tool Watch app. So far measures are:

+6.6spd (the day I bought it, so I wasn't wearing much)
+0.0spd
+2.4spd
+0.0spd
+0.0spd
+2.0spd
+0.0spd

That's giving me a +0.7spd average on my last 3 measures and a +1.6spd average over almost a week. Super impressed with that so far! I almost fall over every time it shows a +0.0.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

amngwlvs said:


> So I've been wearing my 077 since Saturday now and have been doing 12 hour measures with the Tool Watch app. So far measures are:
> 
> +6.6spd (the day I bought it, so I wasn't wearing much)
> +0.0spd
> ...


That's great!

I need to double check mine again. It started to speed up a little after a couple weeks. Still good but maybe a little past excellent now.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Linear said:


> Loving the pics in this thread! Hoping to see some pics of the 071/Pepsi in the wild soon too.
> 
> All these pics convinced me to pick up an OEM bracelet as well, on top of the Angus Jubilee I already have... You can never have too many strap/bracelet options right? At least that's what I keep telling myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


Well, I have about 15 options for my SKX so I can't argue that. Guess it's time to start collecting 20mm's now!



boatswain said:


> That's great!
> 
> I need to double check mine again. It started to speed up a little after a couple weeks. Still good but maybe a little past excellent now.


Yeah, I'm obviously very please with the results so far! Hopefully yours is still keeping good time! I'm interested to know how these will settle in as far as time keeping goes.


----------



## pets (Sep 30, 2018)

Trying some waffle after the stock silicone and horsebutt. Looks ok but comfort is so so. Feeling a bit better after breaking in and hot water treatment or maybe my wrist is just numbing.


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

For those of you in Toronto, Maple Jewelers
Now lists the Pepsi version on their website... Just noticed it today. 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

My Seiko's precision has improved to a daily avarage rate of 3 s fast and when is worn is going 2 s fast.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Flopi81 said:


> My Seiko's precision has improved to a daily avarage rate of 3 s fast and when is worn is going 2 s fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great I think I'm around plus 5-7


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

amngwlvs said:


> So I've been wearing my 077 since Saturday now and have been doing 12 hour measures with the Tool Watch app.
> 
> View attachment 13829605


i've used this app before but i find it frustrating there's no option to compare all your times together in one shot, like people's screens of that other app. it seems so simple, but i'm not going back through all the emails to make note of all the times when the app should be doing that for me. =\

unless there's something i've REALLY missed here...


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> i've used this app before but i find it frustrating there's no option to compare all your times together in one shot, like people's screens of that other app. it seems so simple, but i'm not going back through all the emails to make note of all the times when the app should be doing that for me. =\
> 
> unless there's something i've REALLY missed here...


Nope, you haven't missed a thing as there is currently no option to review previous measures. I have been in touch with them in the chat window on their site to ask that exact question and they told me that any measures I have done so far have been stored on their end and that they are working on adding that feature. When it becomes available I'll be able to review any measure I've ever done... That's the only reason I have switched to a different app at this point - don't need 60+ measures on 2 watches to become moot.


----------



## GsearsD (Feb 8, 2019)

Can anyone tell me why the OEM Seiko bracelet # M01X431 is not available. The only place I have seen it is eBay at $194.00. Or, what other bracelets fit? This my first post and I'm new to forums and the watch game. I saw the SPB079 and had to have ,but would really like to have a bracelet option! Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

GsearsD said:


> Can anyone tell me why the OEM Seiko bracelet # M01X431 is not available. The only place I have seen it is eBay at $194.00. Or, what other bracelets fit? This my first post and I'm new to forums and the watch game. I saw the SPB079 and had to have ,but would really like to have a bracelet option! Any help would be much appreciated.


The only place I know of that has it in stock right now is Gnomon but at $220USD it ain't cheap! That's assuming you've bought the watch already - if you'd haven't, Gnomon also offers the Japanese version of the SPB079 (the SBDC063 if you didn't know) with the bracelet for $840USD.


----------



## GsearsD (Feb 8, 2019)

I have checked Gnomon,but was hesitant doing business out of country. I had no idea how long shipping would take and how they are at handling issues if any arise! I may take a chance on eBay. I have had mostly good luck there, but the bad took forever to resolve. Thanks for the response.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

GsearsD said:


> I have checked Gnomon,but was hesitant doing business out of country. I had no idea how long shipping would take and how they are at handling issues if any arise! I may take a chance on eBay. I have had mostly good luck there, but the bad took forever to resolve. Thanks for the response.


No worries. While I have never personally ordered from Gnomon, I haven't heard any negative feedback, though I'm sure others will chime in here with first hand opinions. Based on how many 063/079's I see in this thread on bracelets, they must be selling quite a few of them though (unless everybody is going any buying them afterwards but that seems unlikely)!


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

It seems that Gnomon is reputable, I haven't bought from them but will likely in the future for a sbdc063


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

GsearsD said:


> I have checked Gnomon,but was hesitant doing business out of country. I had no idea how long shipping would take and how they are at handling issues if any arise! I may take a chance on eBay. I have had mostly good luck there, but the bad took forever to resolve. Thanks for the response.


I ordered my SBDC063 from Gnomon and it arrived in Tennessee from Hong Kong 2 days later. They threw in a free NATO strap and springbar tool also.

I would not hesitate to order from them again. They have a stellar reputation in these forums.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

I ordered a bracelet for my SPB from Gnomon and it took 2 days to arrive to Sydney. Great vendor with a great reputation. I will not hesitate to purchase from them again.
The bracelet is really nice, really adds to the already great watch.



GsearsD said:


> I have checked Gnomon,but was hesitant doing business out of country. I had no idea how long shipping would take and how they are at handling issues if any arise! I may take a chance on eBay. I have had mostly good luck there, but the bad took forever to resolve. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

GsearsD said:


> I have checked Gnomon,but was hesitant doing business out of country. I had no idea how long shipping would take and how they are at handling issues if any arise! I may take a chance on eBay. I have had mostly good luck there, but the bad took forever to resolve. Thanks for the response.


I've purchased with them in the past. Went to their store in Singapore. Very friendly staff. Whilst I was there the delivery pick up guy came and they rolled out a huge tray of packaged item, presumably watches heading out to buyers around the world.

Service there was good. The chick who served me help me find a watch that had good alignment.

Safe place to purchase.

Sent from my SM-N9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Not sure if everyone has seen the other thread but damn... Toppers LE SPB107 is insane. Less than a month and I'm already thinking about flipping the 077 and I haven't even posted pics of it yet. o|


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That’s pretty cool.


----------



## maharijn (Apr 30, 2018)

Feeling hot hot hot!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

maharijn said:


> Feeling hot hot hot!


Wears perfectly on you, what size is your wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

ck13 said:


> I ordered a bracelet for my SPB from Gnomon and it took 2 days to arrive to Sydney. Great vendor with a great reputation. I will not hesitate to purchase from them again.
> The bracelet is really nice, really adds to the already great watch.


Can you post a pic?


----------



## maharijn (Apr 30, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> Wears perfectly on you, what size is your wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I think it also wears a bit smaller with a (not angus) jubilee on it. My wrist is 18 cm (7.1 inch)


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

maharijn said:


> Thanks! I think it also wears a bit smaller with a (not angus) jubilee on it. My wrist is 18 cm (7.1 inch)


Thank you. I've been on the fence about this one due to size. My wrist is exactly 7" so based on what I'm seeing I think I'd be ok because it looks like you've got room to spare on the L to L distance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> Thank you. I've been on the fence about this one due to size. My wrist is exactly 7" so based on what I'm seeing I think I'd be ok because it looks like you've got room to spare on the L to L distance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you'll be fine. Works for my 6.75"


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

I've got an SBDC063 in the mail at the moment. It's coming on the bracelet. I'm thinking also about getting the Crafter Blue + MM300 clasp, we'll see if I can talk myself into taking it off the bracelet!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

cortman said:


> I've got an SBDC063 in the mail at the moment. It's coming on the bracelet. I'm thinking also about getting the Crafter Blue + MM300 clasp, we'll see if I can talk myself into taking it off the bracelet!


Sweet.

Love to see it on the crafter blue and get a definitive if it's a good fit or not.


----------



## matique (Feb 16, 2019)

Quite peeved when i saw some scratches on the bezel insert of my SBDC061. It isn't deep enough to scratch the paint so the scratch is only visible under certain light. I wonder if there are any compounds to buff it out without sanding and polishing. Anyway, are there any mods for this watch yet? I'm planning to find a source for longer mm300 hands + a signed crown for it. If there's going to be bezel inserts i'd love to get a black ceramic one too. Otherwise, i'm really glad i got this watch. It just fits my hand so well.


----------



## matique (Feb 16, 2019)

double post


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Figured I'd give the 063 a ride on an Orange Monster bracelet today. Not a bad look at all, I'd say!

EDIT: Sorry! Photo orientation flipped on me!


----------



## Explorer23 (Feb 9, 2019)

Anyone have a photo or can compare the Sea Urchin to these SPB/SBDC's? Sea Urchin fits perfectly for me, scared the 44mm will look too big.


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

The black reference is what I’d be after but I wish they made a variant with some gilt! Such like on the SLA025 or SRP775. Due to lacking that appearance. I can’t seem to talk myself into buying this watch. I don’t mind the hands and actually like them but do prefer the simple vintage style hands found in the SLA. I own a SRP775 w/ a sapphire crystal installed. I paid $220 for it mint. So, even with this watch having superior components, it may not have enough for me to consider it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Are the MM300 clasps all titanium, or am I looking at the wrong thing?

If so, how well does the color match on the stock SBDC bracelet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Explorer23 (Feb 9, 2019)

Alright all, I just placed an order for a Great Blue hole SBDC065. Should be here in about a week. Hope I like the dial as much as I do in most of the photos/vids I've seen. Hopefully the lume hour markers aren't too green either, and that the size is not too big.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Explorer23 said:


> Alright all, I just placed an order for a Great Blue hole SBDC065. Should be here in about a week. Hope I like the dial as much as I do in most of the photos/vids I've seen. Hopefully the lume hour markers aren't too green either, and that the size is not too big.


Having seen it in person I feel confident you'll be happy with the decision! As far as the lume colour, when worn side by side, the hour markers on my SPB077 are more green than what now feels like a very stark white on my SKX007 but when they aren't side by side I've never really thought twice about it. I actually prefer them not being a harsh white.


----------



## Explorer23 (Feb 9, 2019)

amngwlvs said:


> Having seen it in person I feel confident you'll be happy with the decision! As far as the lume colour, when worn side by side, the hour markers on my SPB077 are more green than what now feels like a very stark white on my SKX007 but when they aren't side by side I've never really thought twice about it. I actually prefer them not being a harsh white.


Good to hear! I was looking at the 077 as well, but where I am right now they're only about a $60 US difference and I already have a couple black dial watches. Having been to the Maldives and Bora Bora in the past, the blue/green dial reminds me of the gorgeous shallow waters when I was snorkeling. Scuba diving is on my to-do list and hopefully I can bring it to the great blue hole in Belize someday, as long as I don't sell the watch haha.

I'll do a review of it after I get the watch.


----------



## maharijn (Apr 30, 2018)

I really like this combo!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

maharijn said:


> I really like this combo!


Me too! Bracelet info please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maharijn (Apr 30, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> Me too! Bracelet info please.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a SKX01x bracelet. The hollow end links fits the watch really good without modifying them. I'm getting a decent (screwed) jubilee bracelet this week, which I want to modify and attach to the SKX01x end links.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

matique said:


> Quite peeved when i saw some scratches on the bezel insert of my SBDC061. It isn't deep enough to scratch the paint so the scratch is only visible under certain light. I wonder if there are any compounds to buff it out without sanding and polishing. Anyway, are there any mods for this watch yet? I'm planning to find a source for longer mm300 hands + a signed crown for it. If there's going to be bezel inserts i'd love to get a black ceramic one too. Otherwise, i'm really glad i got this watch. It just fits my hand so well.
> 
> View attachment 13895923


I just got my top hat crystal in from Crystaltimes for my SBDC061; going to try to get to a watch shop tomorrow. Figured I'd try to get a little vintage-modern thing going on. We'll see how it looks once it's popped in!

Other than that, I haven't looked into other mods as of yet. If you come up with anything please share!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


> I just got my top hat crystal in from Crystaltimes for my SBDC061; going to try to get to a watch shop tomorrow. Figured I'd try to get a little vintage-modern thing going on. We'll see how it looks once it's popped in!
> 
> Other than that, I haven't looked into other mods as of yet. If you come up with anything please share!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Intriguing


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Intriguing


Yeah, I'll be sure to post pics once I have it in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

In the mean time here are some pics with the stock crystal!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yuhajj (Aug 19, 2018)

Can I play? Got the PADI version a couple weeks ago.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

That's sexy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

PADI looks amazing! Congrats!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

matique said:


> Quite peeved when i saw some scratches on the bezel insert of my SBDC061. It isn't deep enough to scratch the paint so the scratch is only visible under certain light. I wonder if there are any compounds to buff it out without sanding and polishing. Anyway, are there any mods for this watch yet? I'm planning to find a source for longer mm300 hands + a signed crown for it. If there's going to be bezel inserts i'd love to get a black ceramic one too. Otherwise, i'm really glad i got this watch. It just fits my hand so well.
> 
> View attachment 13895923


I just saw this post... Man, I really need to get some 20mm NATO's for mine. Looks great!


----------



## Explorer23 (Feb 9, 2019)

SPB083/ SBDC065 came in the mail today. Really hard to capture what the dial really looks like, but pretty amazed by it so far! Will post a full review in a week or so...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Explorer23 said:


> View attachment 13912853
> 
> 
> SPB083/ SBDC065 came in the mail today. Really hard to capture what the dial really looks like, but pretty amazed by it so far! Will post a full review in a week or so...


Fantastic!

Best dial for this model I reckon.

Very nice


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Gorgeous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyFan76 (Jan 21, 2013)

I tried it on today at my local Seiko dealer. It's crazy to think that this watch is 43 mm, it wears more like a 40-41 mm.

It's perfect for a daily wear, it will fit under a shirt cuff. I'm not sure about it though, I wanted something with a little more presence.

Too bad there were no MM300 to try out...


----------



## fonklover (Mar 24, 2007)

HammyFan76 said:


> I tried it on today at my local Seiko dealer. It's crazy to think that this watch is 43 mm, it wears more like a 40-41 mm.
> 
> It's perfect for a daily wear, it will fit under a shirt cuff. I'm not sure about it though, I wanted something with a little more presence.
> 
> Too bad there were no MM300 to try out...


i have both and worn both in different situations. meanwhile i can say that personally i prefer the spb077 as a daily wearer, its lighter, its slimmer and its more versatile, looks great on natos, diverbands and the og bracelet is perfect. watch keeps growing on me since day one. and funny how it feels even smaller and smaller after wearing it out. the mm300 has maybe more character and i am glad i own it too but its damn heavy and very tooly. both watches are quite different from each other, the term babymarinemaster is misleading imo. its no mistake to own both


----------



## fonklover (Mar 24, 2007)

HammyFan76 said:


> I tried it on today at my local Seiko dealer. It's crazy to think that this watch is 43 mm, it wears more like a 40-41 mm.
> 
> It's perfect for a daily wear, it will fit under a shirt cuff. I'm not sure about it though, I wanted something with a little more presence.
> 
> Too bad there were no MM300 to try out...


i have both and worn both in different situations. meanwhile i can say that personally i prefer the spb077 as a daily wearer, its lighter, its slimmer and its more versatile, looks great on natos, diverbands and the og bracelet is perfect. watch keeps growing on me since day one. and funny how it feels even smaller and smaller after wearing it out. the mm300 has maybe more character and i am glad i own it too but its damn heavy and very tooly. both watches are quite different from each other, the term babymarinemaster is misleading imo. its no mistake to own both


----------



## Carnivorous Goat (Feb 22, 2019)

Being new to this and having stumbled across this thread, I purchased an SBDC061 from Gnomon a few weeks ago. It sits well on my 7-inch wrist. The chapter ring alignment looks fine to my eyes. Being worn daily and left to rest on its back at night, which seems a natural position, over the last 11 days it has gained a total of about four seconds. Can’t say I’m disappointed.

Might save for the MM300.


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Anyone else's bezel click in almost two stages? As you rotate it there's a soft click then a harder one immediately after?

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

cortman said:


> Anyone else's bezel click in almost two stages? As you rotate it there's a soft click then a harder one immediately after?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


Yup. It kind of feels like there is a firm click at 12 and then a softer click at 6.

I kind of like it combined with the dampened overall feel


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Yup. It kind of feels like there is a firm click at 12 and then a softer click at 6.
> 
> I kind of like it combined with the dampened overall feel


Interesting. Coming from my skx and steinhart experience it is definitely different. I do like it.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Explorer23 (Feb 9, 2019)

Can someone help me confirm if the SBDC051/53 hour markers are slightly green/yellow, or stark white? I have the 065 blue dial and just wanted to see if all the watches in the line have the same hour markers.


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Explorer23 said:


> Can someone help me confirm if the SBDC051/53 hour markers are slightly green/yellow, or stark white? I have the 065 blue dial and just wanted to see if all the watches in the line have the same hour markers.


They are slightly green/yellow

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

WOW! Are these Topper's photos, or did you take the plunge?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> WOW! Are these Topper's photos, or did you take the plunge?


Not the topper, just dark pics of the 63/79


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

cortman said:


> Anyone else's bezel click in almost two stages? As you rotate it there's a soft click then a harder one immediately after?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


Yep, on my 077 the clicks that align directly with a minute marker are much more defined. The clicks in between the minute markers and are very soft. So soft you can barely hear the click unless it's quiet. Doesn't bother me any though, functionality is still perfect!


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Not the topper, just dark pics of the 63/79


Gotcha. The second hand shoulda been a giveaway...


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Top hat crystal installed!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

jpisare said:


> Top hat crystal installed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's sexy.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

jpisare said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where's it from?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

jhanna1701 said:


> Where's it from?


Crystaltimes. It's CT117.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

jpisare said:


> Crystaltimes. It's CT117.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

These watches are crazy-photogenic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

Just joined this crew with my purchase of the SBDC061.

My 2nd JDM piece.









This piece is great in person, way more depth than I expected.
Very happy with this purchase!









Question abot the hands?
Does anyone know where I can find info regarding the size of these hands?
(I was considering a hand swap before, I took deliver of this piece.)


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Awesome, congrats! And yeah, pictures don't do it justice. They are beautiful in person especially. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

BluShark "Bond" nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skibrahma (May 17, 2018)

How limited is the PADI 071? Is buying it from Seiya the best bet?


----------



## Explorer23 (Feb 9, 2019)

boatswain said:


>


Did you change the lume to blue?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Explorer23 said:


> Did you change the lume to blue?


Nope. Just the way it was exposed in the photo. As green as ever in real life


----------



## max180 (Feb 24, 2018)

I so want this on my 6.5" wrist. Anyone have 6.5 on wrist shots (side shots) where it curves to end of wrist? I'm worried it doesn't curve well enough.


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

skibrahma said:


> How limited is the PADI 071? Is buying it from Seiya the best bet?


I can get these locally in Canada quite easily.


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi... I have my SBD063 for two months now and is performing very good. The movement is stable at 2 to 3 s plus per day. The case and bracelet and DIA shield performing very nice. I don't have any scratch on the clasp bracelet or case, so DIA shield is really working.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Flopi81 said:


> Hi... I have my SBD063 for two months now and is performing very good. The movement is stable at 2 to 3 s plus per day. The case and bracelet and DIA shield performing very nice. I don't have any scratch on the clasp bracelet or case, so DIA shield is really working.


Love catching the "rocket hands"! I never noticed the hands overlap once on my SKX now I typically catch it at least once or twice a day.


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

maharijn said:


> Its a SKX01x bracelet. The hollow end links fits the watch really good without modifying them. I'm getting a decent (screwed) jubilee bracelet this week, which I want to modify and attach to the SKX01x end links.


Can you post a few more pics showing how the endlinks fit? This could be a huge break if the SKX01x bracelets fit well. Thanks!!


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Double post bug got me.


----------



## fonklover (Mar 24, 2007)

had a great beach holiday with it last week. for me its my most worn and favorite seiko diver. and i do have a couple(as most of us do). pictime


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Thought I'd share this as there are not so many pics around:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thought I'd share this as there are not so many pics around:
> 
> View attachment 13949207
> 
> ...


Awesome!

Looks great on the Erika's too


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Love the pepsi bezel on these! But my question... why is the triangle on the bezel by the lume pip not a full triangle like every other variation?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

amngwlvs said:


> Love the pepsi bezel on these! But my question... why is the triangle on the bezel by the lume pip not a full triangle like every other variation?


I have no idea as it's a full triangle on other Seiko Pepsis.



boatswain said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Looks great on the Erika's too


I was surprised how nice it is! It's from a friend btw. Originally he got the 079 but found that one too dressy. He dropped by yesterday to show it to me. He had send me two pics on the weekend and I had also looked it up on the web, but I wasn't prepared that I would like it so much. Had to instantly take pics on my wrist of course.
It looks and wears very elegant with it's low and small profile and I love here that the bezel insert is not glossy as well as the enclosures of the lume are not flashy. It looks down-to-earth and noble at the same time. It's a cool watch!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

oldfatherthames said:


> I have no idea as it's a full triangle on other Seiko Pepsis.
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Hmm, maybe someone else will know why they did that. I also just noticed the red only goes the the 15 minute marker and not the 20 like I had in my head - guess I've been looking at too many SKX's and Turtles lately haha. Great photo, really shows off the coin edge on the bezel!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

amngwlvs said:


> I also just noticed the red only goes the the 15 minute marker and not the 20 like I had in my head - guess I've been looking at too many SKX's and Turtles lately haha.


Seiko is doing the 15min countdown on the Samurai Pepsi too.

But thanks to your remark I think I finally figured out, why I like this Pepsi so much: The 15min bezel ... just like my Sub. Guess I'm looking at it too often. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thought I'd share this as there are not so many pics around:
> 
> View attachment 13949207
> 
> ...


This has got to be the best looking Seiko Pepsi diver of all. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

broonzbane said:


> This has got to be the best looking Seiko Pepsi diver of all. Thanks for sharing!


Speaking of Seiko's current offers I feel the same. Though the SKX009 is a perfect beauty, this one's easily outshines it as a piece of jewelry. And don't forget about the old 6139 Pepsi Pogues, which are Pepsi masterpieces in their own way.









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Buckeye6 (Mar 21, 2018)

Here's my 61 on a ToxicNato Scurfa in 'Ocean Blue'.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

I don't think we'll ever get an SKX update simply because we already have one! The SBDC MM200's are just superior in every way, and for me, especially when a Turtle dial is swapped in with its maxi indices which I think are better proportioned for the MM200 case. I put a PADI turtle dial on my 071 because I think pepsi bezels deserve a blue dial, with SKX hands to really make it a spiritual SKX successor in my eyes.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Anyone else have a noisy rotor on theirs? My 077 has developed a rattle that I would assume is just rotor noise but I haven't noticed it before right now. I have the same issue on my SKX and numerous watch shops locally have told me to let it be until it starts keeping inaccurate time then open it up and tighten the rotor, etc as needed. That's all well and good on a $250 watch that is a few years old but I wouldn't have expected it within 6 weeks of ownership on this watch. 

Should I make a run back to the AD to have it checked out or do other people have noisy rotors too? In the mean time I'll start a time check and see what it's doing time keeping wise.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

jmai said:


> I don't think we'll ever get an SKX update simply because we already have one! The SBDC MM200's are just superior in every way, and for me, especially when a Turtle dial is swapped in with its maxi indices which I think are better proportioned for the MM200 case. I put a PADI turtle dial on my 071 because I think pepsi bezels deserve a blue dial, with SKX hands to really make it a spiritual SKX successor in my eyes.
> 
> View attachment 13955345
> 
> ...


Did you swap the movement too? Or does the 6R15 have a day wheel too?


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

oldspice said:


> Did you swap the movement too? Or does the 6R15 have a day wheel too?


The 6R15 doesn't have a day wheel, but does have provisions for one. It's a simple process to swap in a day wheel from a 4R, which is what I did.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

double post


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

jmai said:


> The 6R15 doesn't have a day wheel, but does have provisions for one. It's a simple process to swap in a day wheel from a 4R, which is what I did.


Ah, makes sense, thanks for the info. Very industrious - nice work!


----------



## socolinsky (May 8, 2015)

jmai said:


> The 6R15 doesn't have a day wheel, but does have provisions for one. It's a simple process to swap in a day wheel from a 4R, which is what I did.


Did you also replace the chapter ring, or is that the one that came with the watch?


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

socolinsky said:


> Did you also replace the chapter ring, or is that the one that came with the watch?


Yep I swapped it out with the blue one from my 065.


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

Seiko SBDC063 on bracelet with Marinemaster clasp.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Sorry guys, I'm going to bump my post from yesterday because it got jammed in with some gorgeous pics...



amngwlvs said:


> Anyone else have a noisy rotor on theirs? My 077 has developed a rattle that I would assume is just rotor noise but I haven't noticed it before right now. I have the same issue on my SKX and numerous watch shops locally have told me to let it be until it starts keeping inaccurate time then open it up and tighten the rotor, etc as needed. That's all well and good on a $250 watch that is a few years old but I wouldn't have expected it within 6 weeks of ownership on this watch.
> 
> Should I make a run back to the AD to have it checked out or do other people have noisy rotors too? In the mean time I'll start a time check and see what it's doing time keeping wise.


I checked and the watch was keeping +3.9spd yesterday. Thoughts?


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Beautiful watch.









Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Video showing the blinghttps://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5c826ff87b057/VID_20180810_154939.mp4

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Legan said:


> Video showing the blinghttps://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5c826ff87b057/VID_20180810_154939.mp4
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


Wow that's gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

amngwlvs said:


> Sorry guys, I'm going to bump my post from yesterday because it got jammed in with some gorgeous pics...
> 
> I checked and the watch was keeping +3.9spd yesterday. Thoughts?


If u can get it "fixed" for free by the ad then sure, if it were me and I had to pay I wouldn't worry about it more than likely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Anyone know if anyone is making bezels for these to swap out colors? The inserts don’t appear to be removable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

tynan.nida said:


> If u can get it "fixed" for free by the ad then sure, if it were me and I had to pay I wouldn't worry about it more than likely.


Based on how new the watch is I'm going to assume this would be a warranty thing. Thanks for the reply!



52hurtz said:


> Anyone know if anyone is making bezels for these to swap out colors? The inserts don't appear to be removable.


If I recall correctly someone has put a fully lumed ceramic bezel from Yobokies into theirs but I don't know who it was or how they removed their insert.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

52hurtz said:


> Anyone know if anyone is making bezels for these to swap out colors? The inserts don't appear to be removable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But the stock ones are so beautiful! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Perfect seiko diver?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

tynan.nida said:


> Perfect seiko diver?


You could certainly make that argument! Love mine on the OEM silicone. Still need to get a waffle for it though, looks great!


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

amngwlvs said:


> You could certainly make that argument! Love mine on the OEM silicone. Still need to get a waffle for it though, looks great!


Fixes everything that I dislike about the SKX, it's like a premium 007.

Yeah the waffle is great, I had to drill a hole between two of the holes though cause I couldn't get a good fit.










Not perfect, but it works.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

tynan.nida said:


> Fixes everything that I dislike about the SKX, it's like a premium 007.
> 
> Yeah the waffle is great, I had to drill a hole between two of the holes though cause I couldn't get a good fit.
> 
> Not perfect, but it works.


That's exactly why I bought my 077; loved my SKX too much and wanted what is essentially an upgraded version! Ah, is the the Uncle Seiko? What size is your wrist that you had to add an extra hole?


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

amngwlvs said:


> That's exactly why I bought my 077; loved my SKX too much and wanted what is essentially an upgraded version! Ah, is the the Uncle Seiko? What size is your wrist that you had to add an extra hole?


Yeah it is, my wrist is somewhere around 7.25-7.5 inches. Fits perfectly between the strap holes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

tynan.nida said:


> Yeah it is, my wrist is somewhere around 7.25-7.5 inches. Fits perfectly between the strap holes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, thanks for the reply. I'm definitely interested in the Uncle Seiko so I'll have to check it out!


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

amngwlvs said:


> Awesome, thanks for the reply. I'm definitely interested in the Uncle Seiko so I'll have to check it out!


No problem, it's not the most supple strap, maybe sliiiightly better than a stock 007 rubber, but if u can get it sized right it breaks in nicely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

amngwlvs said:


> Awesome, thanks for the reply. I'm definitely interested in the Uncle Seiko so I'll have to check it out!


I have the v2 Uncle Seiko waffle on my SBDC061 and love it. Comfortable and gives the perfect vintage vibe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

jpisare said:


> I have the v2 Uncle Seiko waffle on my SBDC061 and love it. Comfortable and gives the perfect vintage vibe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have any experience with the tropic? Just curious if the same rubber is used for both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

tynan.nida said:


> Do you have any experience with the tropic? Just curious if the same rubber is used for both.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a couple Uncle Seiko Tropics - they're pretty awesome and feel pretty similar to the rubber in the V2 waffle.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

jpisare said:


> I have the v2 Uncle Seiko waffle on my SBDC061 and love it. Comfortable and gives the perfect vintage vibe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

tynan.nida said:


> No problem, it's not the most supple strap, maybe sliiiightly better than a stock 007 rubber, but if u can get it sized right it breaks in nicely.


Hmm, that's not bad then. I mean, the stock SKX strap wasn't the most beautiful or elaborate but I never had issues with it being uncomfortable at all to be honest.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jpisare said:


>


Now that's gonna help sell me! Looks awesome!

To any owners of the Uncle Seiko Waffle, what is the buckle like? It looks a little cheap in some photos I see of it. Nowhere near as substantial as the buckle on the OEM rubber strap of the 063/079.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

This may not help but here it is anyway: I never thought it was cheaply made, that never crossed my mind. However I don't have experience with the stock rubber Seiko buckle either, so I can't compare. I have the SBDC061 that comes with the bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jpisare said:


> This may not help but here it is anyway: I never thought it was cheaply made, that never crossed my mind. However I don't have experience with the stock rubber Seiko buckle either, so I can't compare. I have the SBDC061 that comes with the bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's fair. When I bought my 077 I also bought the silicone strap that comes with the 079 from the AD. I've never been a bracelet fan so I thought it would be a good backup and add to the vintage feel. Apart from the silicone being a lint magnet and the metal keeper not always keeping the excess strap secure (it tends to slide around more than the rubber keeper on the SKX strap) it's super supple, very comfortable and the clasp is a monster. Super beefy. Glad to hear the Uncle Seiko clasp doesn't feel cheap though.

I've got plenty of $10 NATO's though and they don't feel cheap so I probably shouldn't be particularly worried.

That certainly does help though, thanks for the reply!


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

The stock bezels ARE beautiful....









Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Yes. Yes they are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

52hurtz said:


> Anyone know if anyone is making bezels for these to swap out colors? The inserts don't appear to be removable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I was modding my SBDC071 I found the bezel insert is removable, it is a metal sloping insert. I doubt anyone will be making aftermakret replacements for these anytime soon because they aren't simple flat inserts like the SKX, and they are already fantastic.

+1 on these being the best SKX successor too, I only wish they made a factory jubilee. The SKX013 Jubilee will have to do though


----------



## GMArthur (Aug 22, 2008)

oldfatherthames said:


> Speaking of Seiko's current offers I feel the same. Though the SKX009 is a perfect beauty, this one's easily outshines it as a piece of jewelry. And don't forget about the old 6139 Pepsi Pogues, which are Pepsi masterpieces in their own way.
> 
> View attachment 13954411
> 
> ...


This is the best looking watch Seiko has put out. That bezel insert is outstanding and the rest of the watch is none too shabby either

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

GMArthur said:


> This is the best looking watch Seiko has put out. That bezel insert is outstanding and the rest of the watch is none too shabby either


b-)|>

I noticed that on the former three pics the bezel was partly covered by the sleeve, so here's one more with the bezel in full:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

I agree that the design and wearability echos the SKX - but at 3 to 4 times the price, it’s hard to make that claim. Not discounting the SKX is a great piece, but what put it on the map was that, for a time, you could get them for $100-150 all day long.

But given we now live in a world of $500 monsters, maybe you’re right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Always loved the lume on seikos









Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I REALLY like my SBDC063, but I'm moving on to smaller watches, and so Im selling mine. It's a fantastic watch though.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

So in regards to my SPB077's new rattle I went to the AD today to check and he was very helpful. He shook the watch and listened to it and said he had no problem sending it in under warranty (but I'd likely be looking at 4 weeks to get my watch back) but that the rattle was perfectly normal. He then proceeded to give me two other watches, not only with the 6R15, but the same as mine in different colour ways (SPB079 and SPB087) to shake and listen to. Both were brand new out of the display case and both had the exact same rattle as mine. The rotor has either loosened up with wear or it always rattled and I just never noticed it before the other day. 

Minorly annoying that you can spend 1k+ CAD on a Seiko and it will rattle, but it's keeping good time, so for now I'm just going to enjoy it!

Though I've learned he's definitely an enabler... He offered me the Padi (087) at a price that seemed so cheap ($725USD) I'm surprised I walked out with outit. It's stunning in person and is going to be very hard not to go back and pick it up. Is it a problem to have the same watch in two colour ways? I mean, at least the bracelet will fit on both... :-d


----------



## Explorer23 (Feb 9, 2019)

Anyone know if the movement is a 6R15C or D ? My SARX035 has the D and it's losing 2s per day, whereas my SBDC is around +15-20 seconds a day.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> b-)|>
> 
> I noticed that on the former three pics the bezel was partly covered by the sleeve, so here's one more with the bezel in full:
> 
> ...


Hey Bernd,
what an ASTONISHING watch! Thanks for the heads up, I wasn't aware of this model yet.
I love the matte bezel and the red second hand!

Actually I do not see any reason why you would not add this little guy to your collection. :-D

Is the white balance spot on with this picture? I can not really match the colour of the MN strap. Is it the grey or the trident coloured version of the strap?

Cheers
lipschitz


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> I love the matte bezel and the red second hand!


And it looks even better in the flesh, it's extremely nice.



lipschitz said:


> Actually I do not see any reason why you would not add this little guy to your collection. :-D


Haha, yeah of course _you_ don't see any reason! 

I admit I would like a Pepsi and I hereby confess that I deep down I want a 5-digit Rolex Pepsi. But I don't see that happen next to my Sub. I always resisted the SKX009, which was the second nice Pepsi option for me until my buddy brought this new PADI along. I knew that I just wouldn't have worn the SKX anyway, so I stayed clean and firm.
This one here ... 6R15 and I would want the bracelet with it and this all sums up to a bit too much that it would make me go crazy instantly. And then there's the PADI logo. Though I know that I would visually forget about it on the wrist, I'm not a fan, it's too fat and it should not be more prominent than the Seiko logo for me. 
Probably I'll fall someday when street prices drop in, probably not, I'm so rich and full of awesome watches though it's only a few. We'll see.



lipschitz said:


> Is it the grey or the trident coloured version of the strap?


Dunno, as noted it's from a friend. If it's important to you, I can ask him.



lipschitz said:


> Is the white balance spot on with this picture? I can not really match the colour of the MN strap.


Yep As you can see from the time on the dial and the reflections on the case shown also in the other pictures, it was late afternoon's warm sun with only a bit of overcast.

See for yourself, here's a DIY for you:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

So I’m back, or at least I will be on Wednesday......

I previously had a 061, but never really bonded with it, and flipped it.....

Then the PADI version started to circle, and I do love a PADI....and with the Pepsi bezel, Seiko appears to be on to a winner!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

So....

Is there a definitive yes/no on if the MM300/PS300 crafter, strapcode and Seiko bracelets fit the MM200?

My Green Marine lives on a strapcode super engineer, and would be kinda perfect (not to mention cheaper), if I could bracelets between the 2.....

I guess I can find out on Wednesday if no one else has tried.....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> So I'm back, or at least I will be on Wednesday......
> 
> I previously had a 061, but never really bonded with it, and flipped it.....
> 
> Then the PADI version started to circle, and I do love a PADI....and with the Pepsi bezel, Seiko appears to be on to a winner!


Hey we missed you!


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> And it looks even better in the flesh, it's extremely nice.
> 
> Haha, yeah of course _you_ don't see any reason!
> 
> ...


Great, thanks for the clarification. My office monitor died the other day and I took a quick replacement from one of the other office rooms. I just noticed that the colours on this monitor are really off. On my laptop everything looks fine.

Skx009 are great but would play in a different league I guess.
I agree regarding the PADI logo which is also a real letdown for me. I disklike the funky 80ies Commodore64-Vibe of the fonttype. And I dislike that it steals attention from the Seiko logo.
But apart from that this watch is real stunner and ticks many checkboxes for me.

Do these watches wear heavy on the wrist? I experienced that the turtle in connection with a strapcode bracelet wears a little bit on the heavy side and I prefer it on straps. I would suppose this is the case with these MM200s also?

Cheers


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I think they wear like a SKX007/009. Not too heavy but heavy enough that you think "solid."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> Skx009 are great but would play in a different league I guess.


Totally.



lipschitz said:


> I agree regarding the PADI logo which is also a real letdown for me. I disklike the funky 80ies Commodore64-Vibe of the fonttype. And I dislike that it steals attention from the Seiko logo.
> But apart from that this watch is real stunner and ticks many checkboxes for me.


Dito and so much so, that I'm considering it though I couldn't imagine to get 'a PADI' at all before this one happened.



lipschitz said:


> Do these watches wear heavy on the wrist? I experienced that the turtle in connection with a strapcode bracelet wears a little bit on the heavy side and I prefer it on straps. I would suppose this is the case with these MM200s also?


Turtles belong on a strap anyway! ;-)

Hm, see I only had it in my hands for some minutes and on the wrist just for these pictures, so I can only 'remember' how it felt. It appeared more lightweight as my Turtle, but the data don't confirm this:

Compare it on a bracelet with a Turtle:

184g - https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDC061
198g - https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDY017

And now on straps:

117g - https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDC071
124g - https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDY015

In both cases the Turtle is only slightly heavier. I guess that the PADI 'felt' lighter to me because of the longer case. Chunky things (Turtle) tend to feel more heavy as the mass is more concentrated, however when wearing, these SPB will surely feel also less top heavy as there is more bearing support.

Just like you I felt that the Turtle in combination with the Strapcode SJ was a bit too heavy to call it comfortable. Seiko's default bracelet looks more slender and I assume the SPB with it's bracelet will overall be the nicer choice on the wrist (speaking of weight and the reception of it).

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Couldn't get a clear enough photo but looking at the 063 on the scope, you can see the quality of the watch









Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

I can't be the only one who didn't know that my 077 has a diver's extension on the stock bracelet right? Why wasn't this advertised anywhere and why have I never seen a single person mention this in any review... I only found out about it watching a video about the Mini Turtle last night.

edit - Never mind. It may just be me. Turns out it was mentioned in the Hodinkee article and in this thread way before I ever started reading it! I'm still surprised though with all the YouTube reviews I've watched on this watch I haven't seen anyone mention it.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

amngwlvs said:


> I can't be the only one who didn't know that my 077 has a diver's extension on the stock bracelet right? Why wasn't this advertised anywhere and why have I never seen a single person mention this in any review... I only found out about it watching a video about the Mini Turtle last night.
> 
> edit - Never mind. It may just be me. Turns out it was mentioned in the Hodinkee article and in this thread way before I ever started reading it! I'm still surprised though with all the YouTube reviews I've watched on this watch I haven't seen anyone mention it.


You're the ONLY one! Yeah, Seiko does this on a number of their bracelets. Kinda of a one size fits all situation, but nice to have, I suppose.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

oldspice said:


> You're the ONLY one! Yeah, Seiko does this on a number of their bracelets. Kinda of a one size fits all situation, but nice to have, I suppose.












I've never had a Seiko on a bracelet before. I thought it looked like an extension when I first picked it up but didn't want to start tugging on anything so I played it safe, just assumed it was part of the clasp, and never looked into it further. Then I saw the video last night and it blew my mind. o|


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Finally took the SBDC051 off and am giving my SBDC063 some love on this cloudy, gray day!


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Legan said:


> Couldn't get a clear enough photo but looking at the 063 on the scope, you can see the quality of the watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I was quite impressed by how close the hour hand is to the dial. This and the longer hands that touch the chapter ring are the most pleasant surprises for me in this price range compared to the SKX / Turtle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

lipschitz said:


> Is the white balance spot on with this picture? I can not really match the colour of the MN strap. Is it the grey or the trident coloured version of the strap?


This is definitely the mirage color. The trident is a navy blue and quite dark. I can post a side by side once I get my mirage in a week or so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

52hurtz said:


> This is definitely the mirage color. The trident is a navy blue and quite dark. I can post a side by side once I get my mirage in a week or so.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great, looking forward for some side by side and/or wristshots!

Cheers


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Many thanks for your weight impressions... This is one interesting watch. 
Do you know if Morawitz in Düsseldorf has these MM200's available?

Cheers


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

52hurtz said:


> Yes, I was quite impressed by how close the hour hand is to the dial. This and the longer hands that touch the chapter ring are the most pleasant surprises for me in this price range compared to the SKX / Turtle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not only that. The material used for the hands and level of finishing looked very high in quality. Looking the hands from the side, I could hardly see any burrs on the underside. I'll try to get a picture someday

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

New PADI SPB087 arrived today......previously had a 051, but flipped it as failed to bond.

Had several PADIs in the past, but this is the best yet.....subdued dial, Pepsi bezel, red 2nds....nice

Couple of pics:



















View attachment 13973681


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Maddog1970 said:


> New PADI SPB087 arrived today......previously had a 051, but flipped it as failed to bond.
> 
> Had several PADIs in the past, but this is the best yet.....subdued dial, Pepsi bezel, red 2nds....nice
> 
> ...


Been eyeing this. How's the bezel/chapter ring alignment? And where did you purchase from?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> So....
> 
> Is there a definitive yes/no on if the MM300/PS300 crafter, strapcode and Seiko bracelets fit the MM200?
> 
> ...


So to answer my own question.....no

While the stock MM300/PS300 and Crafter Blue straps do indeed "fit" and can be mounted on the MM200, the end links are not properly fitted and "rotate" on the spring bars, moving around.....

So, no......

Now, an Uncle Seiko tropic DOES fit!


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

thinking one of these will be my next purchase, just trying to figure out what color combo to go with


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Just going to chime in here and say I'm very disappointed that even on a $700+ watch, Seiko still manages to misalign chapter rings. I've bought 4 SBDC's so far and 2 of them have had horribly aligned chapter rings. I think it says more about how much I love them that I'm still willing to keep buying them. Or I'm just a fool. Lol.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Been eyeing this. How's the bezel/chapter ring alignment? And where did you purchase from?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Had some amazon cash and coupons, so snagged mine from Amazon Canada........Gnomon has them for a similar price, and would not hesitate to purchase from Anders....

Chapter ring is as near as damnit perfect, with perhaps a 1mm rotation to the east noted under high magnification - certainly acceptable to my eyes/wallet....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

govdubspeedgo said:


> thinking one of these will be my next purchase, just trying to figure out what color combo to go with
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a 051, but just didn't sing to me........in hindsight the blue would have worked better for me UNTIL the PADI came out, and that colour combo sold me.....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks great MDog!

A like a Pepsi scheme when the colours are dark and rich. 

Enjoy!


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

jmai said:


> Just going to chime in here and say I'm very disappointed that even on a $700+ watch, Seiko still manages to misalign chapter rings. I've bought 4 SBDC's so far and 2 of them have had horribly aligned chapter rings. I think it says more about how much I love them that I'm still willing to keep buying them. Or I'm just a fool. Lol.


Agree - I looked very hard 2nd hand for one with good alignment. I wrote to Gnomon and they said they could not guarantee alignment but would send pics of what they have in stock so you could pick a good one, which I think is pretty cool.

That being said - I paid so much attention to the chapter ring and now my bezel is off - what's the best way to realign? Remove and reinstall?


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

52hurtz said:


> Agree - I looked very hard 2nd hand for one with good alignment. I wrote to Gnomon and they said they could not guarantee alignment but would send pics of what they have in stock so you could pick a good one, which I think is pretty cool.
> That being said - I paid so much attention to the chapter ring and now my bezel is off - what's the best way to realign? Remove and reinstall?


That is very awesome of Gnomon to do. Another reason why I love dealing with them. Also, I understand why no retailer will guarantee it. The reason is because Seiko's chapter rings (at least, on SKX's), have a notch that lines up with a divot in the case. There is a wide tolerance in this divot, and so the chapter ring may shift around a bit in the case as the watch is being worn. So you may very well buy a Seiko that has perfectly good alignment only to find it shifted the next day. Not only that, the way the notch/divot is located in the case, you can nudge the ring to line up at 12 but it might still be off at 6 (ring not centered on dial condition). I've found the only way to reliably line up Seiko chapter rings is to remove the ring completely, cut off that notch, and glue or tape the chapter ring in place.

So now that I know that, I'll be glad to take a misaligned bezel insert over a chapter ring, since they are much easier to correct and don't involve opening up the case. On the SBDC MM200 cases, the bezel is VERY easy to remove compared to an SKX. If you continuously turn the bezel, you'll eventually notice a notch on the underside that allows you to slide a case back knife into and pop it off with just arm force. Once the bezel is off, you can slide an exact-o knife underneath the bezel insert from below, and rotate to break the adhesive bond. Remove the insert, reinstall the bezel, and realign insert with new tape (or just reuse the old tape residue if it's a new watch, should be fine). I've done this a couple times, and it's been a pleasure to work on compared to SKX's.


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> Now, an Uncle Seiko tropic DOES fit!
> 
> View attachment 13973817










So does their waffle!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

52hurtz said:


> View attachment 13975631
> 
> So does their waffle!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do love me some waffle...and yes, that looks amazing!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice to know the crafter blue strap for the mm300 does not fit. 

Removes the temptation. 

However, it would still be great if they make one for the 61/63


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Here's the PADI version on a Seiko MM300 dive strap.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Nice to know the crafter blue strap for the mm300 does not fit.
> 
> Removes the temptation.
> 
> However, it would still be great if they make one for the 61/63


I have seen posts that suggest the CBO3 does fit the MM200, but no it doesn't!

You can, as I did, mount it in the lug, but it does not fit flush against the case and rotates on the spring bars....

I mean, you could wear it like that if you wanted to, but not me....


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I love the look of a waffle strap on this watch. I've never worn one before the MM200; fits the look perfectly!

I took a chance at ordering some tropic straps from cheapestnatostraps; they had a bunch clearanced-out so I ordered 6! Even with paying extra for priority shipping the total came out to $20 for everything lol. We'll see how they look/feel when I get my hands on them. Ordered some cool colors too because of how cheap they were. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

The Uncle Seiko waffle strap fits the SBDC063 very well.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> I have seen posts that suggest the CBO3 does fit the MM200, but no it doesn't!
> 
> You can, as I did, mount it in the lug, but it does not fit flush against the case and rotates on the spring bars....
> 
> I mean, you could wear it like that if you wanted to, but not me....


No sir!

I will hold out in case a proper fitted one is made.

Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Son of a b......

K, so I am no newb, I have been around and fitted/messed with MANY seiko straps and options...

I swear the crafter CBO3 and the stock OEM Seiko MM300 straps donot fit, but sweet baby J.... the friggin strapcode super engineer for the MM300 does!

I mean really, what engineering tolerances are we dealing with here?

Darn....

Anyway, a pic while I contemplate how this can be!


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

I just saw SBDC061 and SBDC063 at a local Macy's, which is offering 25% off! 

This is the first time I handle one of these in person, and I am very impressed by it. The case finishing, the bezel action, and dial are all very nice and can be compared to some watches in the thousand dollars range. 

If it is a little smaller or my wrist is a little bigger, I would have snatched one right there. I just got into Seiko, and seriously, it is killing me. I cannot get myself to lust after other more expensive brands anymore.


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Here's my new mirage on the left and existing trident on the right - trident is 22mm so not for the MM200.









And another shot - was trying to match the blue on the center stitch but probably should have gone with the white.









And a bonus shot of my new chevron adjustable from Crown & Buckle - nice material, a pain to adjust, comfortable, but just not as slick as the MNs.
View attachment 13978037


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

52hurtz said:


> Here's my new mirage on the left and existing trident on the right - trident is 22mm so not for the MM200.
> 
> And another shot - was trying to match the blue on the center stitch but probably should have gone with the white.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comparison!

I enjoy these Erikas.

Cheers


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Those look like slick combos

I may have to try one.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I have always contended that Pepsi bezelled watches look best on leather, so I threw this vintage brown panatime strap on this morning...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Double post gremlins are back!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

That looks fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Great match!

Cheers


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

dak_la said:


> I just saw SBDC061 and SBDC063 at a local Macy's, which is offering 25% off!
> 
> This is the first time I handle one of these in person, and I am very impressed by it. The case finishing, the bezel action, and dial are all very nice and can be compared to some watches in the thousand dollars range.
> 
> If it is a little smaller or my wrist is a little bigger, I would have snatched one right there. I just got into Seiko, and seriously, it is killing me. I cannot get myself to lust after other more expensive brands anymore.


How much is it after 25% off?

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

jpisare said:


> I took a chance at ordering some tropic straps from cheapestnatostraps; they had a bunch clearanced-out so I ordered 6! Even with paying extra for priority shipping the total came out to $20 for everything lol. We'll see how they look/feel when I get my hands on them. Ordered some cool colors too because of how cheap they were.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
















































Ok honestly, it's criminal that I got 6 tropics (an additional grey in 22mm) for $20 (including priority shipping) after getting my hands on these. They seem to be pretty damn good quality (although time will tell), they accept fat springbars, and are comfortable on the wrist. Not as soft as the Uncle Seiko waffle but not stiff to the point of being uncomfortable. A bit on the long side but nothing a knife couldn't fix.

Noticeably missing is the classic black color. Well I was being especially cheap and not wanting to pay the astronomical price of like $9.95 for one lol. I will be placing a second order for a black one in the very near future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

Legan said:


> How much is it after 25% off?
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


Just checked again (didn't check the first time as I wasn't planning to buy), their price is $850 and woth 25% off that's around $640. Still cheaper than what I find at other places but not a crazy deal.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

jpisare said:


> Ok honestly, it's criminal that I got 6 tropics (an additional grey in 22mm) for $20 (including priority shipping) after getting my hands on these. They seem to be pretty damn good quality (although time will tell), they accept fat springbars, and are comfortable on the wrist. Not as soft as the Uncle Seiko waffle but not stiff to the point of being uncomfortable. A bit on the long side but nothing a knife couldn't fix.
> 
> Noticeably missing is the classic black color. Well I was being especially cheap and not wanting to pay the astronomical price of like $9.95 for one lol. I will be placing a second order for a black one in the very near future.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn it.....those look good.....

Oooooo, cheap.....hmmmmm

Well, $30 later, I have 6 straps in bound from Cheapestnatos - 3 2 piece natos for my Darths, with PVD hardware....and 3 20mm rubber straps of (1 green, 1 blue, 1 black) for my MM200s.

Yes, multiple MM200s....ordered a 065 from Maplejewllers, my Canadian goto for Seiko.....my 4th purchase from them.....cheaper than Gnomon or other offshore sites, quick local shipping (no customs dance) AND they are a Seiko AD!

Suffice to say I am back in the MM200 wagon!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Still on leather.....


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> Damn it.....those look good.....
> 
> Oooooo, cheap.....hmmmmm
> 
> ...


Niiiice!! Hopefully you'll like the straps; don't want to steer anyone wrong. I've had the tropic on my wrist since basically my picture post and it is super comfortable. I have literally zero complaints as of yet.

And make sure to post some pics of that 065!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSeaMonkey (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks for the photos. I'm getting really close to buying an SPB079 or SBDC063. I was thinking about getting one of the Erika Original Black Ops straps and trying to match the blue center line stitching with the bezel blue. Any idea which of Erika's blues would make for the closest match? She's got a light blue, a navy blue, and a dark navy/trident blue. Which blue is yours? Thanks!



52hurtz said:


> Here's my new mirage on the left and existing trident on the right - trident is 22mm so not for the MM200.
> 
> View attachment 13978005


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Havn’t read the 50+ new posts but wondering if anyone ever did the bezel swap of their SBDC065 / SPB083 with SBDC063/SPB079 bezel insert or with a SBDC055 bezel and posted pics?

Here is my 61 on SC MM300 Oyster.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Havn't read the hundreds of new posts but wondering if anyone ever did the bezel swap of their SBDC065 / SPB083 with SBDC063/SPB079 bezel and posted pics?


If someone has, I haven't seen it (posted here). But not that I couldn't have missed it. I read all the posts like a crazy person. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

jpisare said:


> Niiiice!! Hopefully you'll like the straps; don't want to steer anyone wrong. I've had the tropic on my wrist since basically my picture post and it is super comfortable. I have literally zero complaints as of yet.
> 
> And make sure to post some pics of that 065!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm that is good to know. I had ordered some a while back but canceled due to ordering the gruppo gamma tropic instead.

Do you happen to have any experience with the oris tropic straps? I'm curious how they compare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

tynan.nida said:


> Hmm that is good to know. I had ordered some a while back but canceled due to ordering the gruppo gamma tropic instead.
> 
> Do you happen to have any experience with the oris tropic straps? I'm curious how they compare
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't actually. This is my first experience with a tropic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Grey tropic today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simsky_36 (Sep 24, 2018)

I like the steel bracelet, which eBay account you got it from? thanks


----------



## simsky_36 (Sep 24, 2018)

Which Seiko watch bracelet did you use?


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

MrSeaMonkey said:


> Thanks for the photos. I'm getting really close to buying an SPB079 or SBDC063. I was thinking about getting one of the Erika Original Black Ops straps and trying to match the blue center line stitching with the bezel blue. Any idea which of Erika's blues would make for the closest match? She's got a light blue, a navy blue, and a dark navy/trident blue. Which blue is yours? Thanks!


About that - I thought I ordered navy - come to find out that the "stitching" only refers to the perpendicular lines used to secure the buckles. The centerline is fixed from the main ordering page. So my centerline is blue - the only blue available. Wish I had known, may sell this one...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSeaMonkey (Aug 28, 2018)

52hurtz said:


> About that - I thought I ordered navy - come to find out that the "stitching" only refers to the perpendicular lines used to secure the buckles. The centerline is fixed from the main ordering page. So my centerline is blue - the only blue available. Wish I had known, may sell this one...


Thanks for the info! I also didn't know that. So you saved me a somewhat misunderstood order. I think that it would be great to get a black Erika strap with a blue line down the middle to match the bezel. From your photo, below, it looks like her blue doesn't really match with the bezel too well. Hmmm.

I wonder if there are any other black straps out there with a hint of blue to match the bezel. I'll have a look around. But if anyone knows of something nice there I would be interested.

Thanks again!



52hurtz said:


> View attachment 13978005


----------



## fonklover (Mar 24, 2007)

the mm200 keeps growing on me all the time, its wonderful. i already think about selling my mm300, because it simply gets no wear, because as good as it looks, it feels like a stone on my wrist. while the mm200 feels and proportions perfectly. something about bezels being off: from the way the watch is constructed, the bezel could only align and stay perfectly at 12, if it was very stiff to turn around. otherwise its not possible technically, as the bezel would have to be blocked from both sides at the 12, while there is only one small nose inside (not sure if that comes out clearly what i mean, hopefully  apart from that i actually had 3 watches to choose from, and the chapterring was a bit off on one of them, but on mine its perfect. the average buyer wouldnt notice, but its annyoing seiko lovers for sure, but also we are not in a price range yet where watches are regulated and set to perfection. not a big deal to have it done, maybe even on guarantee?


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

MrSeaMonkey said:


> Thanks for the info! I also didn't know that. So you saved me a somewhat misunderstood order. I think that it would be great to get a black Erika strap with a blue line down the middle to match the bezel. From your photo, below, it looks like her blue doesn't really match with the bezel too well. Hmmm.
> 
> I wonder if there are any other black straps out there with a hint of blue to match the bezel. I'll have a look around. But if anyone knows of something nice there I would be interested.
> 
> Thanks again!


No problem, glad I could help! The website is confusing and her centerline blue is not a good match. You'd be better off with white or no centerline.

The blue bezel is gonna be hard to match as there is some green to it and can look almost black at times. IMO darker blues are going to look better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSeaMonkey (Aug 28, 2018)

52hurtz said:


> No problem, glad I could help! The website is confusing and her centerline blue is not a good match. You'd be better off with white or no centerline.
> 
> The blue bezel is gonna be hard to match as there is some green to it and can look almost black at times. IMO darker blues are going to look better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't ordered the watch (just) yet. But the blue bezel looks different in all of the photos that I see. So, yeah, it may be challenging to get a good match. I'd like to give a try to an Erika strap some day and black seems like a good fit here. As you say, maybe all black. Or with a white or grey stripe. But a little matching blue in a strap could be super with this watch, given the sublte blue bezel that, I think, really raises it above many other contenders I've looked at.

I'm going to look for other straps from other places and see if I can find something nice that is mostly black and with a little bit of a dark blue in it somewhere. No idea what I might find out there.

Thanks again. Your experience has been really helpful. :-!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Big blue 065.....on the blue rubber it also comes with, as no time to size the bracelet yet....


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> Big blue 065.....on the blue rubber it also comes with, as no time to size the bracelet yet....


Wow! Congratulations on that one. 
Wear it in good health!

Cheers


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Prospex 200M Automatic Black “Baby MM” Ref. SBDC061 on Strapcode SS201817B055
Super Oyster for MM300 SBDX001 SBDX017, Brushed, Wetsuit Ratchet Buckle.

This has become one of my favorite watches and I am tempted to acquire the 63 as a little color would be interesting. 

I was lucky enough to pick this up from a member who had already assumed the risk of misalignment. This is one of the rare perfect ones. 

I really like the very light-green hue of the lume against the matte black/grey dial. Wish the date wheel wasn’t there or at least not white- a matching greenish off-white or silver maybe? The edge of the enameled stainless bezel insert / inner edge of bezel? repeats the silver indice outline nicely and reminds me of a Planet Ocean insert. 
Per a few pms- No they don’t offer a specific bracelet for the MM200 however this one works - someone posted even without any modification ...however I could not get one of the endlinks springbar holes to align with the Seiko fatbars without removing a few thousandths of an inch or like .2mm of steel from area where it touches the case. (red arrow). The SC springbars work without modification but their springbar tips are too small on any watch with drilled lugs. Although Diashield changes the tone of the stainless it is very hard to see any difference. The brushing on this Oyster matches the circular brushing on the lugs pretty well and the polish on the link sides tie into the case. The curved endlinks touch the case -no gap or any sign this bracelet is not intended for this watch. I am curious if anyone else is using the Engineer version of this bracelet as I think it would look great also. As always this Strapcode has the sharp edges to retune and the potential of further modification if not using their springbars.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> Big blue 065.....on the blue rubber it also comes with, as no time to size the bracelet yet....
> 
> View attachment 13993193




Nice

That's one of the best shots I have seen of that dial. Love it


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Prospex 200M Automatic Black "Baby MM" Ref. SBDC061 on Strapcode SS201817B055
> 20mm Super Oyster watch band for Seiko MM300 Prospex Marinemaster SBDX001 SBDX017, Brushed, Wetsuit Ratchet Buckle.
> 
> Per a few pms- No they don't offer a specific bracelet for the MM200 however this one works - for some without any modification however I could not get one of the endlinks springbar holes to align without removing a few thousandths of an inch or like .3mm of steel from area where it touches the case. (red arrow). Although Diashield changes the tone of the stainless it is very hard to see any difference. The brushing on this Oyster matches the circular brushing on the lugs and the polish on the link sides tie into the case also rather well. The curved endlinks touch the case and there is no gap or any sign this bracelet is not intended for this watch. I am curious if anyone else is using the Engineer version of this bracelet as I think it would look great also.


Spot on! Thanks for the infos. Looks good to me.

Cheers


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

II


Tycho Brahe said:


> Prospex 200M Automatic Black "Baby MM" Ref. SBDC061 on Strapcode SS201817B055
> Super Oyster for MM300 SBDX001 SBDX017, Brushed, Wetsuit Ratchet Buckle.
> 
> This has become one of my favorite watches and I am tempted to acquire the 63 as a little color would be interesting.
> ...


See my previous post on the strapcode super engineer....fits perfect, no mods what so ever...


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Lordy. That looks awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Suspect name aside (big blue hole?), this is a great colour.....subtle, with a great fade.....love it!

Oh, and on the bracelet now.....


----------



## MrSeaMonkey (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm on the lookout for a nice band to complement the blue bezel of an SPB079/ SBDC063. Ideally it would be mostly black and have a small bit of a blue that matches the bezel. I don't have the watch yet, but it seems as though a darker blue would be best. I'm happy to see additional suggestions if anyone has a good strap in mind.

In case anyone else is interested, here are a couple potential options that I have found. Neither are ideal, but maybe it's a start. There is a 5 stripe black, grey, and blue strap from blusharkstraps. This same style seems to be available from several vendors.
https://www.blusharkstraps.com/collections/original-blushark-collection/products/black-gray-blue

And there is a 5 stripe black and dark blue strap from watchgecko.
https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-iridescent-nylon-nato-watch-strap.php


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Strapcode super engineer time....


----------



## flagg82 (Aug 10, 2017)

Loving the PADI variant! I'm traveling to Japan later this year and I have this as one of my potential watch pick ups. Looks great on that bracelet too!

(I know, I could just buy it online, but it seems like a fitting souvenir if I find one at a good price)


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

give me 5 reasons why i shouldn't get this?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

liquidtension said:


> give me 5 reasons why i shouldn't get this?


5?
Well......
Hmmmmmm.....
I got nothing, sorry.....

I would recommend the PADI and/or the big blue....as I found the regular (IMHO guys, be nice!) black on black just didn't do it for me.....


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

1. Alignment issues - you need to be selective with these or roll the dice - ask for additional pictures or get one in person. (Can apply this to all Seiko’s up to this price range)

2. It’s flashy - the bezel on the 61/63 reflects a lot of light, as do the surrounds on the indices. May not be to everyone’s taste. I hear the PADI has a Matt finish, but I haven’t seen one and it costs more.

3. The dial is matt black - good readability but again, may not be to your taste. There is the big blue 67, but again, you’ll pay more for it.

4. Crown is not signed - homage to the unsigned originals from ‘68, and some think it should be at this price point (like the Sumo). Again, personal preference.

5. 6R movement - complaints about accuracy, rattle, lots of controversy. If you are a fanatic about accuracy, you have to accept what you get. Some have +/- 3 sec/day but many are +/- 15 sec/day or more - still within spec but don’t expect regulated or COSC level accuracy. (Applies to all Seiko’s with the 6R)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi Guys,
Chasing a couple of SPB077 series dimensions here... Could someone provide accurate measurements for the outside bezel diameter and the crystal diameter?

Many thanks!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

sk880 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Chasing a couple of SPB077 series dimensions here... Could someone provide accurate measurements for the outside bezel diameter and the crystal diameter?
> 
> Many thanks!


I think if you look up my review on the 79 it has them.

If you can't find it let me know and I will dig them up or measure again.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

sk880 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Chasing a couple of SPB077 series dimensions here... Could someone provide accurate measurements for the outside bezel diameter and the crystal diameter?
> 
> Many thanks!


Don't know about the bezel, but I'm pretty sure the crystal is 31mm in diameter...


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

broonzbane said:


> Don't know about the bezel, but I'm pretty sure the crystal is 31mm in diameter...


31mm is correct. (I replaced mine).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Gnomon selling the PADI with bracelet for $990.

If you ask he’ll send pics of the ones he has in stock so you can pick your exact watch. A nice service for folks like me with AA (alignment anxiety).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

boatswain said:


> I think if you look up my review on the 79 it has them.
> If you can't find it let me know and I will dig them up or measure again.


Yep, the figures were there Boatswain.... Cheers!

_My measurements, taken using digital calipers.
Case Diameter - 43.6mm
Bezel Diameter - 40.9mm
Crystal Diameter - 32mm
Lug to Lug Length - 50.3mm
Lug Width - 20mm
Total Height (bottom of caseback to top of bezel) -13.2mm
Crown Diameter - 7mm
Weight - 120g on the stock rubber strap
_

Here's the review for readers that may wish to check it out....
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/seiko-spb079-sbdc063-review-deep-dive-tribute-6159-a-4757145.html


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

MrSeaMonkey said:


> I'm on the lookout for a nice band to complement the blue bezel of an SPB079/ SBDC063.....


Perhaps consider...

Black sailcloth with blue stitching from iwantastrap.com (aka Mr Sailcloth) -
https://www.iwantastrap.com/

Navy blue canvas from Barton -
https://www.bartonwatchbands.com/collections/canvas-quick-release-watch-bands

For what it's worth, I have a drawer full of watch straps including Barton Canvas, a CheapestNatoStraps Vintage Tropic 2.0, leather and a few natos. The sailcloth strap is the pick of the bunch for me, for a sturdy, comfy strap that has a gauge/heft suitable for a dive watch.


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

jpisare said:


> Grey tropic today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that crystal is sick. I gotta get me one of those ...

My 061 says hi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you!! It really adds a whole nother element to this beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

jpisare said:


> Thank you!! It really adds a whole nother element to this beauty!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats. Top hats crystals are my thing just don't have them over here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSeaMonkey (Aug 28, 2018)

sk880 said:


> Perhaps consider...
> 
> Black sailcloth with blue stitching from iwantastrap.com (aka Mr Sailcloth) -
> https://www.iwantastrap.com/
> ...


Thanks for the tip! That sailcloth strap does look interesting. It's not expensive, either. I've been leaning more toward the NATO angle, but maybe something in sailcloth could be interesting. I've never had such a strap and it does make good sense on a diver. Any idea how well his blue stitching matches the blue bezel?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

mikkolopez said:


> Congrats. Top hats crystals are my thing just don't have them over here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you not order through Crystaltimes? That's where I got mine.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

MrSeaMonkey said:


> Thanks for the tip! That sailcloth strap does look interesting.... Any idea how well his blue stitching matches the blue bezel?


That would be hard to say. Remember that the blue bezel on the SPB079 will change colour in different light and a 'match' for blue stitching on the band would be rather unlikely. However, consider any blue highlights on the band as an aim to 'complement' the bezel. Often with bands it's hard to know what will work and what won't in terms of appearance and fit. That's why I've got a drawer full of 'also-rans' and a just few winners!

Check out the Youtube reviews on these bands by Minitwatch too. Very helpful!


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 17, 2010)

jmai said:


> I don't think we'll ever get an SKX update simply because we already have one! The SBDC MM200's are just superior in every way, and for me, especially when a Turtle dial is swapped in with its maxi indices which I think are better proportioned for the MM200 case. I put a PADI turtle dial on my 071 because I think pepsi bezels deserve a blue dial, with SKX hands to really make it a spiritual SKX successor in my eyes.
> 
> View attachment 13955345
> 
> ...


Hi bud,

Is that strapcode angus jubilee? How do you rate its fitting? My 071 is on the way and i cant decide to get angus jubilee or not.

TIA

Mark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

52hurtz said:


> 1. Alignment issues - you need to be selective with these or roll the dice - ask for additional pictures or get one in person. (Can apply this to all Seiko's up to this price range)
> 
> 2. It's flashy - the bezel on the 61/63 reflects a lot of light, as do the surrounds on the indices. May not be to everyone's taste. I hear the PADI has a Matt finish, but I haven't seen one and it costs more.
> 
> ...


hahah fair enough.. passs..


----------



## MrSeaMonkey (Aug 28, 2018)

sk880 said:


> That would be hard to say. Remember that the blue bezel on the SPB079 will change colour in different light and a 'match' for blue stitching on the band would be rather unlikely. However, consider any blue highlights on the band as an aim to 'complement' the bezel. Often with bands it's hard to know what will work and what won't in terms of appearance and fit. That's why I've got a drawer full of 'also-rans' and a just few winners!
> 
> Check out the Youtube reviews on these bands by Minitwatch too. Very helpful!


Thanks. Yeah, one of the appeals of this watch is that cool bezel that changes color in different light. That will make it a little challenging to get a good match. OK, good to know that you have a series of bands that don't quite work.  I can see how that would happen. I now have 3 or 4 bands that I might consider getting. A NATO that is black with thin gray lines on the side. A 5 stripe NATO with black on the outsides, navy blue on the inside, and gray on the middle stripes. The black sailcloth with blue stitching you mentioned. Or an Erika Originals black strap with a white line in the middle (or the lumed center or an all black strap).

Thanks for the minitwatch recommendation. I hadn't seen that before and he has a lot of fun info there.

Well, whatever this blue bezel looks like, I should know soon. I just ordered the watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Right on!


----------



## MrSeaMonkey (Aug 28, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Right on!


Thanks.  From all of the photos I've seen (and been looking at obsessively) it really is one of the bet looking dive watches out there. Looking forward to it. And it's fun to contemplate what band(s) to put on it.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

MrSeaMonkey said:


> Thanks.  From all of the photos I've seen (and been looking at obsessively) it really is one of the bet looking dive watches out there. Looking forward to it. And it's fun to contemplate what band(s) to put on it.


Fun indeed (coming from someone who has 10 different strap/bracelet options lol). "Strap monster" is the perfect description for this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSeaMonkey (Aug 28, 2018)

jpisare said:


> Fun indeed (coming from someone who has 10 different strap/bracelet options lol). "Strap monster" is the perfect description for this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amusing.  I can see wanting to try several different bands with this watch. I haven't ordered any yet. But the odds of my ordering several straps before the watch even arrives are... significant.


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

dak_la said:


> I just saw SBDC061 and SBDC063 at a local Macy's, which is offering 25% off!
> 
> This is the first time I handle one of these in person, and I am very impressed by it. The case finishing, the bezel action, and dial are all very nice and can be compared to some watches in the thousand dollars range.
> 
> If it is a little smaller or my wrist is a little bigger, I would have snatched one right there. I just got into Seiko, and seriously, it is killing me. I cannot get myself to lust after other more expensive brands anymore.


Damn! Where was this? None of my local Macy's have it and it's not listed online either.


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

Aesop Vu said:


> Damn! Where was this? None of my local Macy's have it and it's not listed online either.


It's the one in South Coast Plaza (Costa Mesa, CA). I couldn't find it online either, so I guess that deal is only valid in store. As I mentioned in the follow up post, the 25% is from the usual marked-up price of Macy's and while it is still cheaper than what I can find elsewhere, it's certainly not as great of a deal as it first appeared. But at least I got a chance to handle the watch (e.g., bezel action, case, dial, etc.) and it feels great (certainly feels like it would cost much more than what they are asked for)!.


----------



## Epiphanes050 (Jan 24, 2019)

Perhaps I'm expressing an unpopular opinion here, but I'm underwhelmed. Sure, the SPB077 / SPB079 a beautiful watch and I would take one if it was offered to me ... however, I wouldn't buy one for myself. With the exception of the sapphire crystal, it has almost exactly the same specifications as the Sumo. Nonetheless, the addition of the upgraded crystal does not justify paying more than twice as much. Given that I already have a Sumo, I'll pass. 

Please feel free to correct me if I'm missing something.


----------



## Slamf1re (Aug 7, 2018)

Epiphanes050 said:


> Perhaps I'm expressing an unpopular opinion here, but I'm underwhelmed. Sure, the SPB077 / SPB079 a beautiful watch and I would take one if it was offered to me ... however, I wouldn't buy one for myself. With the exception of the sapphire crystal, it has almost exactly the same specifications as the Sumo. Nonetheless, the addition of the upgraded crystal does not justify paying more than twice as much. Given that I already have a Sumo, I'll pass.
> 
> Please feel free to correct me if I'm missing something.


Well, it also has the Diashield coating, a slightly better bracelet that's also coated with Diashield, and the bezel insert is a little nicer than the normal aluminum inserts like those found on the Sumo or Samurai. It may not equate to double the value of a base model Sumo, but it's still a very nice watch.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Epiphanes050 said:


> Perhaps I'm expressing an unpopular opinion here, but I'm underwhelmed. Sure, the SPB077 / SPB079 a beautiful watch and I would take one if it was offered to me ... however, I wouldn't buy one for myself. With the exception of the sapphire crystal, it has almost exactly the same specifications as the Sumo. Nonetheless, the addition of the upgraded crystal does not justify paying more than twice as much. Given that I already have a Sumo, I'll pass.
> 
> Please feel free to correct me if I'm missing something.


That's fair, however it needs to be seen in person IMO (not saying you haven't but just in case) as pictures and videos don't do these enough justice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Epiphanes050 said:


> Perhaps I'm expressing an unpopular opinion here, but I'm underwhelmed. Sure, the SPB077 / SPB079 a beautiful watch and I would take one if it was offered to me ... however, I wouldn't buy one for myself. With the exception of the sapphire crystal, it has almost exactly the same specifications as the Sumo. Nonetheless, the addition of the upgraded crystal does not justify paying more than twice as much. Given that I already have a Sumo, I'll pass.
> 
> Please feel free to correct me if I'm missing something.


You can find these used hovering around $600, so not more than twice the price. Sumo is an older model and the market is saturated, which is why they are a good deal right now. New Sumo just announced with sapphire is going to be SPB pricing. Seiko is moving up market and new prices are on the rise.

Trying to justify value based upon specification in the watch industry only goes so far and you'll suffer compromises in other areas such as finishing and quality of components. Value should be whether you like the watch and what you can afford. Around here, a different dial color or limited availability can double the price of a watch with the same specification.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

Epiphanes050 said:


> Perhaps I'm expressing an unpopular opinion here, but I'm underwhelmed. Sure, the SPB077 / SPB079 a beautiful watch and I would take one if it was offered to me ... however, I wouldn't buy one for myself. With the exception of the sapphire crystal, it has almost exactly the same specifications as the Sumo. Nonetheless, the addition of the upgraded crystal does not justify paying more than twice as much. Given that I already have a Sumo, I'll pass.
> 
> Please feel free to correct me if I'm missing something.


Sumo is a quality watch, and on paper it does pretty much everything the SPB77 does. But piggybacking on what others have said, holding both side by side and seeing it on wrist they look like completely different leagues. The finishing, the brushing, and polishing, the bracelet with the milled clasp, and the bezels are different beasts. In person the sumo lacks the refinement that comes with the SPB077. It's up to you if all the aforementioned is worth the extra cash.


----------



## Epiphanes050 (Jan 24, 2019)

Slamf1re said:


> Well, it also has the Diashield coating, a slightly better bracelet that's also coated with Diashield, and the bezel insert is a little nicer than the normal aluminum inserts like those found on the Sumo or Samurai. It may not equate to double the value of a base model Sumo, but it's still a very nice watch.


Never said it wasn't a very nice watch ... just said it wasn't worth paying 2X the price of the Sumo. I wasn't aware of some of those other features, thanks for pointing them out. However, it sounds like you still agree with me.


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

Double post


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

Double post


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

Epiphanes050 said:


> Never said it wasn't a very nice watch ... just said it wasn't worth paying 2X the price of the Sumo. I wasn't aware of some of those other features, thanks for pointing them out. However, it sounds like you still agree with me.


I don't. To me Sumo looks and feels commonplace. But that's the beauty of watches, there's something for everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Epiphanes050 said:


> Perhaps I'm expressing an unpopular opinion here, but I'm underwhelmed. Sure, the SPB077 / SPB079 a beautiful watch and I would take one if it was offered to me ... however, I wouldn't buy one for myself. With the exception of the sapphire crystal, it has almost exactly the same specifications as the Sumo. Nonetheless, the addition of the upgraded crystal does not justify paying more than twice as much. Given that I already have a Sumo, I'll pass.
> 
> Please feel free to correct me if I'm missing something.


Guess it all depends on which case shape you like. If you prefer the case shape of the sumo than there's no reason for you to get into the 077. I've had a couple sumos but find that the 077 wears better on my wrist, it's more like a beefed up skx007 without the crown guards.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I just can't get enough of this thing. Every time I put it on its like I just bought it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slamf1re (Aug 7, 2018)

Epiphanes050 said:


> Never said it wasn't a very nice watch ... just said it wasn't worth paying 2X the price of the Sumo. I wasn't aware of some of those other features, thanks for pointing them out. However, it sounds like you still agree with me.


I personally feel like when it comes to pure value, there's usually better deals out there than Seiko divers in general. You can get watches from micro brands with the same movement as most of their lower end offerings but with sapphire crystals, better bracelets, and fewer QC issues for the same or lower price. Seiko does at least have a nice catalog of cool and interesting original designs, a solid aftermarket, and the usual perks that go along with purchasing a product from a major company with a global presence.

While it may not be the best value, I generally see the SBDC061 as potentially the best overall diver in Seiko's current lineup. It's got a great combination of features, it's a great size that wears well, and I like that the overall design traces all the way back to the original 6159 diver from the 60's. Unfortunately for me I'm still waiting on the one that I purchased to be returned to me. I ordered one from Gnomon a few weeks back and noticed shortly after receiving it that the tail end of the hour hand was missing a small spot of paint allowing the stainless to show through. Gnomon took it back to have the hand replaced and I'm currently waiting on it to be returned to me. I can say that prior to receiving it the first time I was having some second thoughts on the purchase based on the price, but after getting the watch in hand it all went away.


----------



## Epiphanes050 (Jan 24, 2019)

Slamf1re said:


> I personally feel like when it comes to pure value, there's usually better deals out there than Seiko divers in general. You can get watches from micro brands with the same movement as most of their lower end offerings but with sapphire crystals, better bracelets, and fewer QC issues for the same or lower price. Seiko does at least have a nice catalog of cool and interesting original designs, a solid aftermarket, and the usual perks that go along with purchasing a product from a major company with a global presence.
> 
> While it may not be the best value, I generally see the SBDC061 as potentially the best overall diver in Seiko's current lineup. It's got a great combination of features, it's a great size that wears well, and I like that the overall design traces all the way back to the original 6159 diver from the 60's. Unfortunately for me I'm still waiting on the one that I purchased to be returned to me. I ordered one from Gnomon a few weeks back and noticed shortly after receiving it that the tail end of the hour hand was missing a small spot of paint allowing the stainless to show through. Gnomon took it back to have the hand replaced and I'm currently waiting on it to be returned to me. I can say that prior to receiving it the first time I was having some second thoughts on the purchase based on the price, but after getting the watch in hand it all went away.


Thank you for your thoughts. I freely admit that I'm not a huge dive watch person, so I was curious to see what people saw in this watch that (to me) didn't seem much different than a cheaper option. We can sit here and crunch numbers all day, but ultimately it's that certain "je ne sais quoi" that drives us toward particular pieces. I still maintain that I wouldn't buy this watch, but if you and the other posters are happy with your purchases ... Enjoy!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Well, I jumped on the black 051 right out of the gate, and really should have waited.....didn't bond with it, and long gone!

Now, as I already noted, the PADI and Blue Hole are much different.....the PADI in particular!

The blue hole Is nice, and the dial is very well done, but the PADI, with the Pepsi bezel just steals the show!

Best PADI version Seiko has cranked out - love mine on leather!


----------



## Explorer23 (Feb 9, 2019)

Well over a month of owning it and still spend so much time unnecessarily glancing at it during the day....Was at the Omega AD last week looking at the Seamaster 300m and whatever desire I had to own before it has diminished greatly.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Epiphanes050 said:


> Perhaps I'm expressing an unpopular opinion here, but I'm underwhelmed. Sure, the SPB077 / SPB079 a beautiful watch and I would take one if it was offered to me ... however, I wouldn't buy one for myself. With the exception of the sapphire crystal, it has almost exactly the same specifications as the Sumo. Nonetheless, the addition of the upgraded crystal does not justify paying more than twice as much. Given that I already have a Sumo, I'll pass.
> 
> Please feel free to correct me if I'm missing something.


Personal opinion I know, but I think it's much better looking than the Sumo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 17, 2010)

Freshly landed. Being a fan of mm200, jubilee, and pepsi for a long time. Now, it all in one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Damn, nice one!
Congratulations. Crisp pics also!

Where did you order and what jubilee is that?

Cheers


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 17, 2010)

lipschitz said:


> Damn, nice one!
> Congratulations. Crisp pics also!
> 
> Where did you order and what jubilee is that?
> ...


Thanks bud.
I got the jubilee from my local seller. Its original seiko bracelet, the code should be 44G2JZ. It fits perfectly without any modification needed.

Hope that helps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Drop-dead sexy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

After doing some research I think the sbdc061/spb077 is the closest thing to the 6159 we have. Yeah the movement is low beat, there is a caseback, it is "only" rated to 200m, BUT check the case, bezel, proportions, dial depth. The 6159 is not suited for saturation diving like the "mm200". Making mm300, sla025 He- proof they really changed the proportions. Do you guys agree?

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## deevalenta (Mar 31, 2019)

Good day good people,

I hope I come to the right place about solar watch thingy.
I bought Seiko Prospex SSC293P2 but my watch didn't move even-though I charged it with desk lamp.
How to make it works, this is the first time I have solar watch.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

deevalenta said:


> Good day good people,
> 
> I hope I come to the right place about solar watch thingy.
> I bought Seiko Prospex SSC293P2 but my watch didn't move even-though I charged it with desk lamp.
> How to make it works, this is the first time I have solar watch.


Wrong thread

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

whelp, I think the 061 is another one I have to purchase. I actually tried it on it person yesterday and that old familiar feeling washed over me. That seiko diver feeling. lol. I havent purchased a new seiko diver since my 051 which is long gone. 

Tried to stick it out with what I had left, vintage 6309 and 6105 plus my skx and mm300. 

At first I didn't care for the continued use of the handset but when I tried it on, I could care less. 

I have a big wrist and can easily pull off large watches but Ive realized that I prefer a more subdued look. these divers are perfect for me. Large on paper but on wrist they fit beautifully. 

I was even wearing my new to me Rolex 16610 sub.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

TexasTaucher said:


> whelp, I think the 061 is another one I have to purchase. I actually tried it on it person yesterday and that old familiar feeling washed over me. That seiko diver feeling. lol. I havent purchased a new seiko diver since my 051 which is long gone.
> 
> Tried to stick it out with what I had left, vintage 6309 and 6105 plus my skx and mm300.
> 
> ...


How'd you feel about it in comparison to your MM300?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

tynan.nida said:


> How'd you feel about it in comparison to your MM300?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heres the thing. I love my mm300. There is no other watch like it, at least for me. But.....its not a daily wear watch, in fact, I may wear it only a few times a month. I will never sell it.

Keeping that in mind, I think the 061 is the absolute perfect compromise. I also loved my sumo, but I believe the 061 is just a tad slimmer. It blends the classic design language that I love with an updated look all while being much more comfortable on the wrist. The mm300 is just too chunky (I know people will disagree but its how I feel).


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> Epiphanes050 said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps I'm expressing an unpopular opinion here, but I'm underwhelmed. Sure, the SPB077 / SPB079 a beautiful watch and I would take one if it was offered to me ... however, I wouldn't buy one for myself. With the exception of the sapphire crystal, it has almost exactly the same specifications as the Sumo. Nonetheless, the addition of the upgraded crystal does not justify paying more than twice as much. Given that I already have a Sumo, I'll pass.
> ...


The case finishing (inclusive of Diashield...Which is HIGHLY underrated IMHO), sapphire, that fantastic bezel insert and a superior bracelet (heavier links, milled "butterfly" on the clasp) are all what makes the price difference over the Sumo justified IMHO.

Coming from someone who owns both.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

^ this. 
Much more refined than the Sumo. Wears slightly smaller/narrower. Also have both don’t wear the Sumo much anymore....


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Trying it on a $.95 AliExpress nato (which by the way is just as good as any other I've tried costing closer to $20), typically don't really like natos, but it is comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

tynan.nida said:


> Trying it on a $.95 AliExpress nato (which by the way is just as good as any other I've tried costing closer to $20), typically don't really like natos, but it is comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! I put mine on a nato every now and then too (same colors). My first "premium" one I got from BluShark.

The difference is how they hold up after a lot of use vs. how they look out of the packaging. I've found that super inexpensive ones tend to have the holes stretch out after a while or fraying of the fabric.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Here we go....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSeaMonkey (Aug 28, 2018)

Well, my new watch arrived&#8230; But I didn't.  I ordered the watch from Seiya Japan and then went away on a work trip. The watch arrived in 5 days! While I was away. Very speedy and unexpected. I got back from the trip and opened up the watch last night. Here is a report merely hours after opening the box.

Wow. It's nicer than I expected. All of the photos show the watch as the focus, so it looks large. On my wrist of about 6.75" it's just the perfect size. Perfect. The fit, finish, and general design of the watch are all outstanding. The bezel and crown turn precisely and cleanly. Chapter ring alignment looks good. This watch is just gorgeous. It looks really nice in photos but it is, indeed, a bit nicer in person.

The bezel is really pretty. The blue color is much more subtle than I expected. It looks black in most lighting, a tad blue in others. Very nice.

I've been thinking about getting a different strap for the sakes of fun and variation. And I probably will just to play around a bit. But the stock strap is nicer than anticipated. It looks excellent with this watch and is comfortable. It's a bit long, owing to it being a dive watch and needing to fit over a thick wet suit. But the metal keeper helps hold the extra length in place very well so far. It's picking up lint already, but not a big deal. Yeah, I'll try out some other straps, possible an Erika Original in black with some color stripe (grey?) or a black nato with a little grey in it. Perhaps. We'll see. No hurry given that the stock strap is good.

This SBDC063/SPB079 is one of the nicest looking dive watches I have seen. And it's even a little nicer in person and on the wrist. This one may be an excellent every day watch for me, finding that middle ground between too dressy and too casual. I used to do a lot of scuba diving, which stopped when I had a kid. But I now hope to get the kid into diving and this watch will be a good one to take. Overall and so far, it's a super watch.  Here's a quick phone shot.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

MrSeaMonkey said:


> Well, my new watch arrived&#8230; But I didn't.  I ordered the watch from Seiya Japan and then went away on a work trip. The watch arrived in 5 days! While I was away. Very speedy and unexpected. I got back from the trip and opened up the watch last night. Here is a report merely hours after opening the box.
> 
> Wow. It's nicer than I expected. All of the photos show the watch as the focus, so it looks large. On my wrist of about 6.75" it's just the perfect size. Perfect. The fit, finish, and general design of the watch are all outstanding. The bezel and crown turn precisely and cleanly. Chapter ring alignment looks good. This watch is just gorgeous. It looks really nice in photos but it is, indeed, a bit nicer in person.
> 
> ...


Congrats and very nice! Please post a wrist shot when you can.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Beautiful, congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Anyone know if Strapcode makes a bracelet for these? I own the 063 and would like to put a Strapcode on it if they make one that fits. I checked their site, but didnt see anything. I could just be somehow overlooking it.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

If I'm not mistaken I think someone here posted a Strapcode MM300 bracelet that fit. Or am I nuts.....?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I thought I had seen something too, but wasnt sure. Thats why I checked Strapcodes site.



jpisare said:


> If I'm not mistaken I think someone here posted a Strapcode MM300 bracelet that fit. Or am I nuts.....?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## draperfish (Feb 10, 2019)

This thread is ridiculous!!! You guys are a bunch of enablers!!! I couldn't take it anymore and ordered an SPB077, it showed up and wouldn't run, I shook it and hand wound it and it just wouldn't run, so I sent it back and am waiting for the dealer to get another one, he said a week to 10 days but hopefully it'll be this week sometime. Until then I'll just have to keep drooling over your taunting post pictures.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Sorry to hear that. Where did you purchase it from?



draperfish said:


> This thread is ridiculous!!! You guys are a bunch of enablers!!! I couldn't take it anymore and ordered an SPB077, it showed up and wouldn't run, I shook it and hand wound it and it just wouldn't run, so I sent it back and am waiting for the dealer to get another one, he said a week to 10 days but hopefully it'll be this week sometime. Until then I'll just have to keep drooling over your taunting post pictures.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Double post by WUS.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

jpisare said:


> Looks great! I put mine on a nato every now and then too (same colors). My first "premium" one I got from BluShark.
> 
> The difference is how they hold up after a lot of use vs. how they look out of the packaging. I've found that super inexpensive ones tend to have the holes stretch out after a while or fraying of the fabric.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah we'll see how it holds up, my $20 dollar toxic nato frayed etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## draperfish (Feb 10, 2019)

WeirdGuy said:


> Double'd by WUS.


Don't know if should post the dealer, he's an AD in SoCal with a great reputation from some of the youtube reviewers and immediately sent me a return label, so far very happy with his response, he said maybe it took a hard drop in shipping because he checked it before he sent it. I believe him, he actually sent me a picture of it before he mailed it and the second hand was in a different position than when I received it so I have no doubt it was running when he boxed it up.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

No worries. At least they're taking care of you without hesitation. Always good to hear. I was just curious.



draperfish said:


> Don't know if should post the dealer, he's an AD in SoCal with a great reputation from some of the youtube reviewers and immediately sent me a return label, so far very happy with his response, he said maybe it took a hard drop in shipping because he checked it before he sent it. I believe him, he actually sent me a picture of it before he mailed it and the second hand was in a different position than when I received it so I have no doubt it was running when he boxed it up.


----------



## MrSeaMonkey (Aug 28, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> Congrats and very nice! Please post a wrist shot when you can.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just for you. Note the background.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

MrSeaMonkey said:


> Just for you. Note the background.
> 
> View attachment 14026413


Thanks and background noted!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

MrSeaMonkey said:


> Here's a quick phone shot.
> View attachment 14025629


Nice Jaguar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSeaMonkey (Aug 28, 2018)

52hurtz said:


> Nice Jaguar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.  It's a Thin Skin Jazzmaster. My dream guitar. Played into a reverb tank and Bandmaster and you hear the sounds of the gods. Even with my horrible playing.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 17, 2010)

Original seiko jubilee here. I heard one member said that the angus jubilee fits in but there is a 2-3mm gap between the bracelet and bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Inscrutable said:


> Original seiko jubilee here. I heard one member said that the angus jubilee fits in but there is a 2-3mm gap between the bracelet and bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bracelet fitment , non-OE seems to be all over the place....

My PADI is wearing the MM300 Super Engineer with no issues......yet the crafter blue rubber from my MM300 and the OE MM300 do not fit either of my MM200s!


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 17, 2010)

Maddog1970 said:


> Bracelet fitment , non-OE seems to be all over the place....
> 
> My PADI is wearing the MM300 Super Engineer with no issues......yet the crafter blue rubber from my MM300 and the OE MM300 do not fit either of my MM200s!












This is the photo I received regarding the angus jubilee. Glad to know Super Engineer has no issue and may be my future option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

52hurtz said:


> View attachment 14025615
> 
> 
> Here we go....
> ...


Wait . . . what?!? Are these for real? Really interested in a green version!


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

I think so - they were posted around 4/1 amongst some other fake Seiko renders (green turtle, turquoise tuna can).

The reference numbers are weird - they are using the international format (SPB) but have the “J” designation. You would think they would come out as “SBDC” designations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Am I the only one who'd like to see a nice green dial/black or green bezel insert colorway for this watch? Similar to something like Rolex did with the "HULK". Doesn't necessarily have to be that same shade of green, but something close to. I'd even be interested in a dark forest green shade.


----------



## Slamf1re (Aug 7, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> Am I the only one who'd like to see a nice green dial/black or green bezel insert colorway for this watch? Similar to something like Rolex did with the "HULK". Doesn't necessarily have to be that same shade of green, but something close to. I'd even be interested in a dark forest green shade.


I think if Seiko did a limited edition similar to the SLA019 Marinemaster with that sort of mossy green dial and bezel it would probably be a hit.


----------



## draperfish (Feb 10, 2019)

This little guy showed up today! This is my first “expensive” Seiko and I’m very impressed, the chapter ring is even lined up. 😉 I love the size, feels much thinner and sleek than my Turtles and Samurai. The bracelet feels like a nice upgrade from the Turtle and Samurai too. Wasn’t sure if I was going to like the 20mm bracelet, but I do. The lume also seems much brighter than my other Seiko’s.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

draperfish said:


> This little guy showed up today! This is my first "expensive" Seiko and I'm very impressed, the chapter ring is even lined up. ? I love the size, feels much thinner and sleek than my Turtles and Samurai. The bracelet feels like a nice upgrade from the Turtle and Samurai too. Wasn't sure if I was going to like the 20mm bracelet, but I do. The lume also seems much brighter than my other Seiko's.


Congrats!

The lume is top notch. Every time I do a lume test with a new watch my 79 crushes it.

I have one watch that charges to its max brightness more easily than the 79 but at max charge the 79 is still supreme.


----------



## Justin Remington (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations! I also bought one today and wanted to share my buying experience. I knew I wanted the SBDC063. I checked the few good sites that carry the JDM models for a fair price and found it for $688 with free shipping.

I pulled the trigger for $840 with Gnomon after I saw that they had it on the bracelet. This is the only store that had the blue bezel version on the bracelet, it only comes on the silicone strap elsewhere. Anders was cool and sent me pics to approve prior to shipping because I wanted one that was perfectly aligned. Shortly after I scrutinized the photos of the chapter ring alignment, he canceled my order. To be fair, he was a very nice guy and sent me additional pictures to approve, I then sent them back with straight-line ruler drawings all over them - a truly anal thing for me to do butyou know that you gotta find one that is aligned correctly. I requested to see a second model so we could find the right one to ship, but instead of showing me another model, his response was that nothing in stock would meet my level of expectation, just went ahead and refunded my money. He's not a bad guy, but I was bummed that he wouldn't show me other options and instead voided a sale because there might have been the possibility of a watch being returned if it was subpar. I think that for an $800 order, any buyer is entitled to a quality product that is free of flaws.

After Gnomon denied me today, I found a pre-owned 061 model (on the bracelet) that looked decent enough and placed a max bid for $600. I then found out that my local AD in Beverly Hills had a few in stock (which surprised me, however they have a great relationship with seiko), so I went to try it on in the store just to make sure I really liked it since I was more than likely committed to the pre-owned model on eBay. On my way into the store, a notification said I was outbid.

RETAIL EXPERIENCE
Hello, candy shop! They had every version: blue bezel, black bezel, blue-hole dial, and the padi. However these were the SPB models. I told the saleswoman about how I was just outbid on a used model moments before entering the store, and that I was going to buy a new JDM model online for $688. She offered it to me for $660, then let me pick one from a few variations, and even checked the timing for me: +2 seconds. What a ....... score! I just won the lottery. I know it's only been a few hours, but I've been checking it with the WatchTracker app and it's running +1.8 seconds. Holy ....... turn of events!

And of course, right after I got home with my new watch, I recieved a notification that I was the high bidder again because the other person retracted.

Just a few details about this beauty that I haven't seen regularly discussed. I know everyone already raves about the blue bezel, and yet somehow they still undersell it. It's not just rich, but is such a deep color that it actually has "depth." It looks black, grey, and every shade of blue just like the ocean. Also, the numbers on the bezel are just slightly recessed - it oozes quality. The watch itself is super blingy - much more zaratsu shiny than my sumo. The silicone strap comes with an engraved buckle. ....... quality. It feels like a $3K watch and so far runs like one too. The arrow hour hand has already grown on me. The seconds hand lacks an identifiable tip and that's just dumb. It's not that it's hard to read, but why? The indices pop, they look gold and silver at the same time. Seiko really hit it out of the park with this one, this watch is understated and yet screams from the top of its lungs how special it is.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Justin Remington said:


> Congratulations! I also bought one today and wanted to share my buying experience. I knew I wanted the SBDC063. I checked the few good sites that carry the JDM models for a fair price and found it for $688 with free shipping.
> 
> I pulled the trigger for $840 with Gnomon after I saw that they had it on the bracelet. This is the only store that had the blue bezel version on the bracelet, it only comes on the silicone strap elsewhere. Anders was cool and sent me pics to approve prior to shipping because I wanted one that was perfectly aligned. Shortly after I scrutinized the photos of the chapter ring alignment, he canceled my order. To be fair, he was a very nice guy and sent me additional pictures to approve, I then sent them back with straight-line ruler drawings all over them - a truly anal thing for me to do butyou know that you gotta find one that is aligned correctly. I requested to see a second model so we could find the right one to ship, but instead of showing me another model, his response was that nothing in stock would meet my level of expectation, just went ahead and refunded my money. He's not a bad guy, but I was bummed that he wouldn't show me other options and instead voided a sale because there might have been the possibility of a watch being returned if it was subpar. I think that for an $800 order, any buyer is entitled to a quality product that is free of flaws.
> 
> ...


Right on.

I'm glad you found one in the end.

Enjoy!


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Justin Remington said:


> Congratulations! I also bought one today and wanted to share my buying experience. I knew I wanted the SBDC063. I checked the few good sites that carry the JDM models for a fair price and found it for $688 with free shipping.
> 
> I pulled the trigger for $840 with Gnomon after I saw that they had it on the bracelet. This is the only store that had the blue bezel version on the bracelet, it only comes on the silicone strap elsewhere. Anders was cool and sent me pics to approve prior to shipping because I wanted one that was perfectly aligned. Shortly after I scrutinized the photos of the chapter ring alignment, he canceled my order. To be fair, he was a very nice guy and sent me additional pictures to approve, I then sent them back with straight-line ruler drawings all over them - a truly anal thing for me to do butyou know that you gotta find one that is aligned correctly. I requested to see a second model so we could find the right one to ship, but instead of showing me another model, his response was that nothing in stock would meet my level of expectation, just went ahead and refunded my money. He's not a bad guy, but I was bummed that he wouldn't show me other options and instead voided a sale because there might have been the possibility of a watch being returned if it was subpar. I think that for an $800 order, any buyer is entitled to a quality product that is free of flaws.
> 
> ...


That's cool but I don't blame Gnomon for not wanting to deal with you.
I have this one too and mine is running at close to yours- about +3 spd which is just ridiculous. Congrats!

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Loving the Blue Hole


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Justin Remington said:


> Congratulations! I also bought one today and wanted to share my buying experience. I knew I wanted the SBDC063. I checked the few good sites that carry the JDM models for a fair price and found it for $688 with free shipping.
> 
> I pulled the trigger for $840 with Gnomon after I saw that they had it on the bracelet. This is the only store that had the blue bezel version on the bracelet, it only comes on the silicone strap elsewhere. Anders was cool and sent me pics to approve prior to shipping because I wanted one that was perfectly aligned. Shortly after I scrutinized the photos of the chapter ring alignment, he canceled my order. To be fair, he was a very nice guy and sent me additional pictures to approve, I then sent them back with straight-line ruler drawings all over them - a truly anal thing for me to do butyou know that you gotta find one that is aligned correctly. I requested to see a second model so we could find the right one to ship, but instead of showing me another model, his response was that nothing in stock would meet my level of expectation, just went ahead and refunded my money. He's not a bad guy, but I was bummed that he wouldn't show me other options and instead voided a sale because there might have been the possibility of a watch being returned if it was subpar. I think that for an $800 order, any buyer is entitled to a quality product that is free of flaws.
> 
> ...


Wow that's a lot more accurate than mine.. I'm currently running about +10 which I'm fine with... congratulations
UPDATE: I've been running plus 6 for the past four days now. Movement seems to be getting better as it's breaking in


----------



## MrSeaMonkey (Aug 28, 2018)

I was just playing around with my kid and a microscope. So, you know, I put the new watch under the lens.  In case anyone wants to see one of these watches up close. And a chapter ring alignment shot, too. All just for fun.


----------



## Justin Remington (Jul 24, 2012)

Is anyone aware of a deployant buckle that would work with seiko's silicone strap? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

cortman said:


> That's cool but I don't blame Gnomon for not wanting to deal with you.
> I have this one too and mine is running at close to yours- about +3 spd which is just ridiculous. Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


Yeah, I would be perturbed that they didn't want to sell you one, but seems like he did you a favor in the end. If you are that critical of alignment, you really need to hold them in your hand before pulling the trigger. Hard with most desirable Seiko's these days but very slight angles in pictures can make alignment look ever so slightly off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

My version of a "Poor Man´s Blue Marinemaster". The SPB077/79/83 is a great watch ex factory. Now also the hands fit.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Nanda said:


> My version of a "Poor Man´s Blue Marinemaster". The SPB077/79/83 is a great watch ex factory. Now also the hands fit.
> View attachment 14040191


Looks nice but I'm a big fan of the Oem hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

I do not like arrow hands at all. Therefore, I had also swap the hands of my SPB051 - together with the dial - to create my own reinterpretation of the 62MAS.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Nanda said:


> I do not like arrow hands at all. Therefore, I had also swap the hands of my SPB051 - together with the dial - to great my own reinterpretation of the 62MAS.
> 
> View attachment 14040361


Stunning pair right there!


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

Nanda said:


> I do not like arrow hands at all. Therefore, I had also swap the hands of my SPB051 - together with the dial - to great my own reinterpretation of the 62MAS.
> 
> View attachment 14040361


Oh man...They look amazing

Изпратено от моят SM-A510F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Slamf1re (Aug 7, 2018)

Would anyone happen to have a lead on picking up a spare handset for on of these watches? I actually love the arrow hands myself, but I'd like to replace the hour hand on my 061 due to a small issue that I have with the paint on it.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Ordered the top-hat sapphire from CrystalTimes and received it Saturday. Im going to try and get it installed this evening or at least some time this week. Will post pics.


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

LE SPB097 - looking good!!









Non-LE green dial. Looks to be sunburst with gold / gilt accents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSeaMonkey (Aug 28, 2018)

I've had the watch for a little over a week now, so here's a mini update:

-It's running about +2 seconds per day. I'm really happy with that. I don't know if it will last, but so far so very good.

-Chapter ring alignment is good. Not perfect, but good. I posted a photo earlier. No complaints from me here. Between this and +2 seconds per day and it seems that I got lucky to receive a very good sample.

-I'm liking the rubber (silicone?) band a little bit more with time. It's pretty high quality, I'd say. I ordered an alternative for variety (Erika Original, maybe I'll post photos when it arrives.). But I do like the stock strap.

-The only thing that I'm not amazed with are the hands. They are fine. I neither really like them nor dislike them at all. I'm neutral. Every other aspect of the watch is super.

-The lume is fun. I've never had a watch that glowed so well.

-I was playing around with the camera a bit. I hope to get better in the future, with this being only a start. But we all like looking at these nice watches, so this shot is maybe worth posting.

-Overall, this watch is excellent!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

WeirdGuy said:


> Ordered the top-hat sapphire from CrystalTimes and received it Saturday. Im going to try and get it installed this evening or at least some time this week. Will post pics.


Ok, so on top of replacing the crystal, I just thought of another mod that I will be doing to this watch tonight as well. This is a mod I have not yet seen anyone do to one of these. Im hoping it turns out well. If all goes as planned, I think it will make it even more of a looker (in a good way).


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> Ok, so on top of replacing the crystal, I just thought of another mod that I will be doing to this watch tonight as well. This is a mod I have not yet seen anyone do to one of these. Im hoping it turns out well. If all goes as planned, I think it will make it even more of a looker (in a good way).


MM300 hands?! I'm considering it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

MrSeaMonkey said:


> I've had the watch for a little over a week now, so here's a mini update:
> 
> -It's running about +2 seconds per day. I'm really happy with that. I don't know if it will last, but so far so very good.
> 
> ...


Can't say I can see anything wrong with the chapter ring alignment in any of your photos. Looks great, glad you like it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

jpisare said:


> MM300 hands?! I'm considering it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. I actually like the stock hands.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Just recieved this one. Glad all you kind folks reported that it wears small. Normally wouldn't even think about a 44mm.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSeaMonkey (Aug 28, 2018)

Aesop Vu said:


> Can't say I can see anything wrong with the chapter ring alignment in any of your photos. Looks great, glad you like it


Thanks. And I'm not complaining at all. In one photo, under the microscope, you can see that it's not quite perfect. But it's very good and not anything that I'd have noticed had people here not trained me to look. I only posted and mentioned it because people like to obsess over these things.  Everything else about the watch quality really is perfect. Very glad that I picked this one up.



HamnJam said:


> Just recieved this one. Glad all you kind folks reported that it wears small. Normally wouldn't even think about a 44mm.


Very nice! Yeah, my wrist is 6.75" or maybe even 6.5" but I think that it's just the perfect size.

Oh, and that bit of orange in the photo at the top of this page is a nice addition to that watch.


----------



## Justin Remington (Jul 24, 2012)

Bracelet opinions please: 

Do you like it immediately or forgive its shortcomings over time? Is it noisy? Is it too shiny? Does it fit well on a smaller wrist (6.75)? 

I own the 063 and love it on the silicone but am getting jelly of a nice bracelet experience. When I first got my sumo, the bracelt went into a drawer or years, and then eventually it grew on me.


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi guys and gals, long term lurker finally joined the club! Started out by dipping my toe in divers with a Sea Urchin and liked it so much that I kept exploring the waters. I have been drooling over the SBDC061 and finally pulled the trigger this weekend. Just got it today and I am absolutely in love! Can't stop looking at it. Now I worry that the gateway drug has been inhaled and an MarineMaster is on deck...my wife is going to murder me, may have to put together a will and have the kids bury me with my watch!


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

Dupe.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Justin Remington said:


> Bracelet opinions please:
> 
> Do you like it immediately or forgive its shortcomings over time? Is it noisy? Is it too shiny? Does it fit well on a smaller wrist (6.75)?
> 
> I own the 063 and love it on the silicone but am getting jelly of a nice bracelet experience. When I first got my sumo, the bracelt went into a drawer or years, and then eventually it grew on me.


I absolutely love the bracelet. Not noisy, it's solid. Wears fine on smaller wrists IMO because of the 20mm size. Not too shiny; think it's perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Remington (Jul 24, 2012)

MrSeaMonkey said:


> I've had the watch for a little over a week now, so here's a mini update:


Ditto. One week in.

+2.7 secs a day. (crown up at night gains 0 secs!)
Date wheel is set a hair too high but I'm over it. 
Hands are growing on me - I don't hate them. 
Really impressed with the quality of the silicone strap and buckle.
My biggest gripe is how time-consuming it is to stare at this thing all day.

Seiko really nails that_ je ne sais quoi _that few other higher end brands achieve. They make charmers. Now if only their attention to detail was that of Tudor's to their bezel and bracelet clasp...


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

Justin Remington said:


> Bracelet opinions please:
> 
> Do you like it immediately or forgive its shortcomings over time? Is it noisy? Is it too shiny? Does it fit well on a smaller wrist (6.75)?
> 
> I own the 063 and love it on the silicone but am getting jelly of a nice bracelet experience. When I first got my sumo, the bracelt went into a drawer or years, and then eventually it grew on me.


Mine came with the bracelet and I find it super comfortable. My wrist is also around 6.75. Overall, I prefer a minimalist bracelet without a lot of fuss (for example I am not a fan of the Omega Seamaster bracelet. I think the 061/063 bracelet is just right. Not overly shiny, simple and clean.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

jpisare said:


> I absolutely love the bracelet. Not noisy, it's solid. Wears fine on smaller wrists IMO because of the 20mm size. Not too shiny; think it's perfect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Well, I got the new crystal installed. That went well and rather easily. Im having a little of an alignment issue with the dial and chapter ring that wasn't present before the install, so Im going to tackle that today. I think I know what the issue is. So the other mod I was going to do was to "WABI" the bezel insert. I grabbed some lacquer thinner and placed the insert into it and let it sit for an hour. This did absolutely NOTHING. I then tried vinegar (that didn't work), then I tried bleach (that didn't work), so I sat it in some gasoline overnight. THAT DID NOT WORK! This bezel insert still looks shiny and brand new. I cannot for the life of me figure out what to do in order to get it to fade and get that "WABI" look. If anyone has suggestions, I am open to trying anything. I am also considering "WABI'ing" the indices and hands with the coffee technique.

If the bezel insert wont "WABI", Im actually thinking of just keeping the bezel and insert off of the watch completely, as I am diggin' the "bonkers tool watch" look. In fact, I am wearing this today just as-is and it looks awesome, IMO.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I'd like to give some credit where credit is due. After seeing member 'jpisare' post his pics of the top-hat crystal, I messaged him and he was kind enough to share with me where he purchased the crystal. CrystalTimes is where he had ordered it from, so I checked their new USA site. They had it in stock, but I wanted the no AR coating version. This one was NOT in stock. So I sent an email to CT US and asked them if this particular one would be in stock any time soon, and they let me know that they hadn't planned on stocking this version here in the US. However, Jeff over at CT let me know that he could add it to his order that he had just placed and that it would be here Saturday (4/6) and that he would let me know when it was in stock so I could purchase. When I spoke to Jeff, I believe it was on 4/2, so the order would get here rather quick. I got an email on Friday from Jeff notifying me that it was in stock. I quickly ordered and Jeff stated that he'd mail it out that day. Well, that was some fast shipping because I received it Monday morning. I'd really like to thank Jeff over CT US for all of the help and getting the crystal to me so quick. Thats good customer service. Also thank you to 'jpisare' for the info as well.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

A few more pics.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice to hear how resistant the bezel insert is to some substances.


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> A few more pics.
> 
> View attachment 14050585
> 
> ...


My opinion means nothing but I have to say I'm not a fan. I think some watches look good with no bezel like that (I was pretty tempted to leave my Vostok Amphibia with bezel off) but this watch is otherwise really svelte, curvy and slim. I think a more blocky, sturdy look suits the no bezel hyper tool look better.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

cortman said:


> My opinion means nothing but I have to say I'm not a fan. I think some watches look good with no bezel like that (I was pretty tempted to leave my Vostok Amphibia with bezel off) but this watch is otherwise really svelte, curvy and slim. I think a more blocky, sturdy look suits the no bezel hyper tool look better.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


Agree, don't like this look at all on this watch. Well, my personal opinion anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

"WABI'd" SBDC063. Finally finished the bezel insert. Still debating on if Im going to "WABI" the lume or not. Decided to put it on this custom strap since Im a beach kind of dude. I decided to take some fine grit sandpaper to the insert and that did the trick and got the exact look I was going for. Under certain lighting, the remaining blue on the bezel insert looks blue'ish/purple'ish and under most lighting look dark blue/black-grey. Its a nice look, IMO.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Damn, that looks really cool. Nice work. I think doing the "wabi" effect on the lume would really complete the look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Lume? Lume!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

jpisare said:


> Damn, that looks really cool. Nice work. I think doing the "wabi" effect on the lume would really complete the look.


Thank you. I dont disagree with you, and I have some coffee grounds that have been marinating in some water for a couple of days now ready for me to apply it to the lume. The only thing holding me back, is that this watch looks SO DAMN GOOD in person with the perfect lume/indices, that it makes me question if I should still go ahead and do it. Decisions!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Haha, you have bigger balls than I to even think about doing it. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Ha! This watch is a keeper for me, as its honestly a pretty much "perfect watch" out of the box. These mods are just to add to the character a little more.


----------



## draperfish (Feb 10, 2019)

I am so impressed with this watch, I've had several Seiko divers but this is my first "expensive" one , I love my Turtles and Samuria but this one just looks and feels so much nicer. The size is perfect for me, the finish is awesome, it's keeping great time and I love the bracelet. I'm afraid my Seiko diver addiction is gonna get way out of control now!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Same boat. This is my first "expensive" watch and now my bank account is in big trouble lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes my latest acquisition and water test. Must admit this is so far the best bracelet after GS correct me if I am wrong. I hear the sdgm bracelet also good as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

That's a great pic! Seiko should use that for marketing purposes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Justin Remington said:


> Congratulations! I also bought one today and wanted to share my buying experience. I knew I wanted the SBDC063. I checked the few good sites that carry the JDM models for a fair price and found it for $688 with free shipping.
> 
> I pulled the trigger for $840 with Gnomon after I saw that they had it on the bracelet. This is the only store that had the blue bezel version on the bracelet, it only comes on the silicone strap elsewhere. Anders was cool and sent me pics to approve prior to shipping because I wanted one that was perfectly aligned. Shortly after I scrutinized the photos of the chapter ring alignment, he canceled my order. To be fair, he was a very nice guy and sent me additional pictures to approve, I then sent them back with straight-line ruler drawings all over them - a truly anal thing for me to do butyou know that you gotta find one that is aligned correctly. I requested to see a second model so we could find the right one to ship, but instead of showing me another model, his response was that nothing in stock would meet my level of expectation, just went ahead and refunded my money. He's not a bad guy, but I was bummed that he wouldn't show me other options and instead voided a sale because there might have been the possibility of a watch being returned if it was subpar. I think that for an $800 order, any buyer is entitled to a quality product that is free of flaws.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

Justin Remington said:


> Congratulations! I also bought one today and wanted to share my buying experience. I knew I wanted the SBDC063. I checked the few good sites that carry the JDM models for a fair price and found it for $688 with free shipping.
> 
> I pulled the trigger for $840 with Gnomon after I saw that they had it on the bracelet. This is the only store that had the blue bezel version on the bracelet, it only comes on the silicone strap elsewhere. Anders was cool and sent me pics to approve prior to shipping because I wanted one that was perfectly aligned. Shortly after I scrutinized the photos of the chapter ring alignment, he canceled my order. To be fair, he was a very nice guy and sent me additional pictures to approve, I then sent them back with straight-line ruler drawings all over them - a truly anal thing for me to do butyou know that you gotta find one that is aligned correctly. I requested to see a second model so we could find the right one to ship, but instead of showing me another model, his response was that nothing in stock would meet my level of expectation, just went ahead and refunded my money. He's not a bad guy, but I was bummed that he wouldn't show me other options and instead voided a sale because there might have been the possibility of a watch being returned if it was subpar. I think that for an $800 order, any buyer is entitled to a quality product that is free of flaws.
> 
> ...


What's the AD in Beverly Hills called? I'm in the area today. Is it the same as the grand Seiko boutique?


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

WeirdGuy said:


> Ha! This watch is a keeper for me, as its honestly a pretty much "perfect watch" out of the box. These mods are just to add to the character a little more.
> 
> View attachment 14054005


This looks ridiculously amazing. I love it!


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Trying out my first ever tropic strap and I am super impressed. I never thought I'd find a strap I like as well as the stock bracelet, but this thing is awfully close.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Looks great! I have two additional tropics on their way (to go along with the 5 I already have lol): black and navy blue. Can't wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

cortman said:


> Trying out my first ever tropic strap and I am super impressed. I never thought I'd find a strap I like as well as the stock bracelet, but this thing is awfully close.
> 
> View attachment 14061685


Which tropic did you get? Uncle Seiko? I've got his tropic and it gets a LOT of wrist time. Swapped the buckle out, though. The original leaves a LOT to be desired.

Yours looks fantastic! The 063 really BELONGS on a tropic, I think!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Cheapestnatostraps maybe? That's where all mine are from at least and look just like that one...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

broonzbane said:


> Which tropic did you get? Uncle Seiko? I've got his tropic and it gets a LOT of wrist time. Swapped the buckle out, though. The original leaves a LOT to be desired.
> 
> Yours looks fantastic! The 063 really BELONGS on a tropic, I think!


Thanks! Mine is indeed an Uncle Seiko. What buckle did you use? I think this is the version 2 strap which has an "improved" buckle but it's not the greatest, it doesn't allow the strap to lie flat.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

cortman said:


> Thanks! Mine is indeed an Uncle Seiko. What buckle did you use? I think this is the version 2 strap which has an "improved" buckle but it's not the greatest, it doesn't allow the strap to lie flat.


Yup. I got the V2 also, and it's just like you said. Buckle doesn't let the strap lie flat. It also seems to be 1mm too big.

i used the buckle off a Hirsch Liberty leather strap, and its perfect. Strap lies flat, and the polished finish goes better with the watch. I think you can order buckles off their website. They're inexpensive, but they're branded with a small H.

broonzbane


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> Ha! This watch is a keeper for me, as its honestly a pretty much "perfect watch" out of the box. These mods are just to add to the character a little more.
> 
> View attachment 14054005


Lovely! Youve got some balls sandblasting that beauty. But I like the outcome. The glossy bezel is the only little detail I personally dont like so much with the MM200.

Cheers


----------



## Justin Remington (Jul 24, 2012)

imperio said:


> What's the AD in Beverly Hills called? I'm in the area today. Is it the same as the grand Seiko boutique?


I'll DM you. Don't want to blow up their spot.


----------



## Justin Remington (Jul 24, 2012)

STRAP WARS STRAP WARS STRAP WARS STRAP WARS

Who digs what? Bracelet vs Seiko silicone vs ....uncle seiko? ....strapcode? Show us what you got! 

Thinking about pulling the trigger on an uncle Seiko tropic or a horween shell strap?


----------



## Justin Remington (Jul 24, 2012)

STRAP WARS STRAP WARS STRAP WARS STRAP WARS

Who digs what? Bracelet vs Seiko silicone vs ....uncle seiko? ....strapcode? Show us what you got! 

Thinking about pulling the trigger on an uncle Seiko tropic or a horween shell strap?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa rubber for me. Clean and simple.

Though I would still like to try an ISO style sometime. I haven't seen many(any?) pics of that combo.


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

Justin Remington said:


> I'll DM you. Don't want to blow up their spot.


Just got your message. Left LA this morning! 
I'll hit them.up next time I'm there. Should be soon enough.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Scurfa rubber for me. Clean and simple.
> 
> Though I would still like to try an ISO style sometime. I haven't seen many(any?) pics of that combo.


That looks awesome! I ordered an Isofrane-style strap (assuming that's what you mean). Hoping it arrives this week. I'll be sure to post pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

lipschitz said:


> Lovely! Youve got some balls sandblasting that beauty. But I like the outcome. The glossy bezel is the only little detail I personally dont like so much with the MM200.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you. I've really enjoyed the way it turned out, and I've had a lot of compliments on it when wearing out over the weekend.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


> That looks awesome! I ordered an Isofrane-style strap (assuming that's what you mean). Hoping it arrives this week. I'll be sure to post pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be great!

I was thinking Toxic magnum.

Where did you order from?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Cheapestnatostraps again. I ordered that strap in black, a navy waffle (have an Uncle Seiko black one), and a black tropic. Figured I have been impressed enough with the quality of the other tropics I ordered that I'd give them another go. I'm especially interested in comparing the Uncle Seiko waffle v2 to this one since the US is one of my favorite straps I've ever worn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


> Cheapestnatostraps again. I ordered that strap in black, a navy waffle (have an Uncle Seiko black one), and a black tropic. Figured I have been impressed enough with the quality of the other tropics I ordered that I'd give them another go. I'm especially interested in comparing the Uncle Seiko waffle v2 to this one since the US is one of my favorite straps I've ever worn.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll check their iso out, looking forward to your thoughts and pics


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

lipschitz said:


> The glossy bezel is the only little detail I personally dont like so much with the MM200.


Word is PADI version has a more standard bezel that isn't as glossy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

New MN trident.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Nice pairing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

WeirdGuy said:


> Thank you. I've really enjoyed the way it turned out, and I've had a lot of compliments on it when wearing out over the weekend.


How did you use the sandpaper on the bezel? Just random light brushing around the edges? I'm planning on buying a 61 and replicating what you've done. It'll be my first time modding a watch. If you have any links to tutorials or videos you found helpful that you could send my way... I would be very grateful!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

imperio said:


> How did you use the sandpaper on the bezel? Just random light brushing around the edges? I'm planning on buying a 61 and replicating what you've done. It'll be my first time modding a watch. If you have any links to tutorials or videos you found helpful that you could send my way... I would be very grateful!


Sorry, but I do not have any tutorials to share, as I didint use any for this. I've done similar mods in the past, so I just used what I knew. It honestly isnt difficult at all. Just get you some fine grit sandpaper (I took the insert out of the bezel), and just use a little pressure while trying to evenly go around the bezel insert. The inserts on these are SUPER GLOSSY and it doesnt come off easily. So pressure and maybe about 15 minutes of your time are about what it will take to get the look I was going for. Hope this helps. If you have any other questions, feel free to ask and I'll answer as best I can.


----------



## rb1979 (Mar 8, 2011)

View attachment 14067963


----------



## Buckeye6 (Mar 21, 2018)

My 61 on a royal blue Bonetto Cinturini strap I ordered from Gnomon.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I can smell the yummy vanilla scent from here. I love Bonetto straps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

52hurtz said:


> New MN trident.


Great! Could you share some more pictures of this combo? Do you have some non-wristshots?

Cheers


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

52hurtz said:


> Word is PADI version has a more standard bezel that isn't as glossy.


Yes, can confirm. I checked all versions at the Seiko Boutique: Padi-Version is matte whereas all other versions of the watch are glossy.

Cheers


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

lipschitz said:


> Great! Could you share some more pictures of this combo? Do you have some non-wristshots?
> 
> Cheers


















Here ya go - trident with grey center and stitch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

52hurtz said:


> Here ya go - trident with grey center and stitch.


Looks great to me. How do you like it in real life?


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

This is a pretty good match. The grey works with the bezel font and with the 063 blue, darker is better IMO. 

As far as the MN strap itself - I’ve been a fan for a while. Probably the most comfortable I’ve ever used. Overpriced, yes, but they are really nice. The downside is you need to be sure on your colors, it’s not like cheap nato where you can buy 10 straps for $40 and see which one works.

Just found a site called Straposphere is selling clones of the MN strap for $25. Limited color choices and looks like one set length (with the MN, you give Erika your wrist size and the length is set appropriately).


----------



## MrSeaMonkey (Aug 28, 2018)

52hurtz said:


> Here ya go - trident with grey center and stitch.


That looks sweet! :-!

And mine just arrived in the mail a few moments ago. Black with a grey center. I'll post photos when I get a chance to put it on the watch. Not sure when that will be. But in the mean time, it looks like this...


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I like the look of the stock rubber. Anyone selling one by chance? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

MrSeaMonkey said:


> That looks sweet! :-!
> 
> And mine just arrived in the mail a few moments ago. Black with a grey center. I'll post photos when I get a chance to put it on the watch. Not sure when that will be. But in the mean time, it looks like this...


Cool - this was my second choice - looks like it will be a great match.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think we need to all bombard crafter blue for a fitted strap request. 

I have noticed an uptick in interest and sales in this model.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

52hurtz said:


> This is a pretty good match. The grey works with the bezel font and with the 063 blue, darker is better IMO.
> 
> As far as the MN strap itself - I've been a fan for a while. Probably the most comfortable I've ever used. Overpriced, yes, but they are really nice. The downside is you need to be sure on your colors, it's not like cheap nato where you can buy 10 straps for $40 and see which one works.
> 
> Just found a site called Straposphere is selling clones of the MN strap for $25. Limited color choices and looks like one set length (with the MN, you give Erika your wrist size and the length is set appropriately).


I feel you. Also a big fan of the MN straps. But not so much of the hefty price tag for what it is.

Regarding the Straposphere offer I guess this is of the typical chinese knockoff quality which you can find on Aliexpress for half the price (search for french force parachute bag elastic nylon watchband). However the quality of those Ali offers is said to be lacking compared to the MN straps.

Another alternative might be the bands from The Watch Steward, Nick Mankey Designs or the Crownandbuckle Chevron bands. But I have not tried one of those yet.

Cheers


----------



## MrSeaMonkey (Aug 28, 2018)

52hurtz said:


> Cool - this was my second choice - looks like it will be a great match.


And your option was my second choice. So great minds think alike... And so do ours.  Pics of mine in a moment.


----------



## MrSeaMonkey (Aug 28, 2018)

OK, I've got the Erika Original MN strap installed. First, here is what the watch looks like on the stock band, which I am quite happy with. In the photos, I'm trying to show how the size of the strap matches with the watch. The waves of the strap and end of the band sticking out make it a bit large. Not too large. But larger than what we have coming up in a moment.


----------



## MrSeaMonkey (Aug 28, 2018)

And here is the Erika Original MN band, black with a grey middle stripe. Note that it's a bit smaller in relation to the watch. It's very nice so far. But I'll reserve judgment until I've worn it for a while. b-)


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Chevron is okay - more like a single layer nato with an infinite length adjustment where the buckle attaches. Doesn’t have stretch like the MN, which really sets it apart.

Thanks for the advice on the Strapospheres, I’ll steer clear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Wearing mine today. I had planned on selling this watch, and not because I didnt like the stock look, I just wanted to thin my collection some but, then I had the idea to try some mods on it. I have to say, I dont plan to sell it now and its been my go-to watch lately.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Double post.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Looks awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks, jpisare. I just realized that it doubled my post. Doh!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

It's so hot it deserved two posts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

jpisare said:


> It's so hot it deserved two posts!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL. I need to find a good canvas strap for it. Thinking of maybe a Barton canvas.


----------



## moonmind (Apr 17, 2019)

I have this.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

At my desk before a meeting. I need to take some better pics of it.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Big blue today....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> Big blue today....
> 
> View attachment 14071213


What a great dial


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Maddog1970 said:


> Big blue today....
> 
> View attachment 14071213


Beautiful! And what's your wrist measurement? That thing looks small on you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

MrSeaMonkey said:


> And here is the Erika Original MN band, black with a grey middle stripe. Note that it's a bit smaller in relation to the watch. It's very nice so far. But I'll reserve judgment until I've worn it for a while. b-)


Looking good! How do you like this combo in real life?

Cheers


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

moonmind said:


> I have this.


Congratulations!

Cheers


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Just can't take it off the waffle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Two lume shots from just now. Thought I'd share.


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

tynan.nida said:


> Just can't take it off the waffle
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, waffle >>> tropic for me. Just a great paring and better homage to the 6159 these are all based upon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

ISO strap and navy waffle.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSeaMonkey (Aug 28, 2018)

lipschitz said:


> Looking good! How do you like this combo in real life?
> 
> Cheers


OK, here's a requested review of the Erika's Original MN strap after only two days of having it.

It was $58 (including shipping) and took about 2 weeks from ordering to arrival in the Midwest US. When you unpack it, the strap is not overly impressive. It feels a little crinkly or something. It's kind of stiff and a little elastic. Of all things, it seems to me much like a slightly fancy version of the elastic band in my underwear. Stripe and all. Not to be too personal or anything. 

It's a little difficult to get the clasp to attach to the buckle. I need several attempts to get it to connect. But that means it will be difficult to disconnect accidentally. And I've read that it becomes very easy to do once you've had it for a while. I'm only past day #2 so far.

Wearing the band, however, and my impression rises very high. It's really comfortable, to the point of, essentially, forgetting it's there. It's a significant difference from the stock rubber band in this regard. Being infinitely adjustable, rather than having holes, helps. The material being sort of a cloth and a little flexible helps. Yes, it's the most comfortable watch strap I've ever tried. Just like people say. Although I'm only a bit under a year of being really into this watch silliness, so don't put too much into what I say here. 

I definitely like the lower profile of this strap compared to the stock rubber strap. I posted more photos at the top of page 120 of this thread. A photo of the back side is below. It hugs the wrist more closely and makes the whole watch + strap appear to be more svelte. And I also like the absence of a strap end hanging out, sometimes falling out of the keeper. The stock rubber strap is plenty nice and it's worth keeping around for the sake of having some variety. But, so far, I definitely prefer the Erika strap.

Value is a personal thing. To my tastes, this strap is super and definitely worth the cost. I like it a lot. How it looks is also a personal thing. For this watch, I think that it's great. (Again, see photos on page 120.) But I'd say that it's not going to fit with every watch. For example, I don't see it working well on a dress watch. It is a great match with a good diver. Overall, I'm very glad that I got this band. There seems to be a lot of hype around this strap. And I now think that the hype is deserved.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

MrSeaMonkey said:


> OK, here's a requested review of the Erika's Original MN strap after only two days of having it.
> 
> It was $58 (including shipping) and took about 2 weeks from ordering to arrival in the Midwest US. When you unpack it, the strap is not overly impressive. It feels a little crinkly or something. It's kind of stiff and a little elastic. Of all things, it seems to me much like a slightly fancy version of the elastic band in my underwear. Stripe and all. Not to be too personal or anything.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review, I might just have to get one of these now..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeFarmer (Mar 29, 2019)

People who have specifically traded up your Sumo for one of these... how do you feel about it? I fancy one, I have a Hulk Sumo that I'm just not wearing much, and my beloved MM300 doesn't fit under shirt cuffs so great. I love the Sumo for what it is but I really want to just own things I wear.


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

tynan.nida said:


> Thanks for the review, I might just have to get one of these now..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, very good review! Agree on all points. The only thing I'd add that I enjoy is the security in the design - you fit a complete loop of the strap over your hand to put these on - no way you'll lose your watch even if the buckle comes undone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Tell me this isn't one of the best looking divers seiko has put out : D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

CodeFarmer said:


> People who have specifically traded up your Sumo for one of these... how do you feel about it? I fancy one, I have a Hulk Sumo that I'm just not wearing much, and my beloved MM300 doesn't fit under shirt cuffs so great. I love the Sumo for what it is but I really want to just own things I wear.


The sumo is a quality daily, and a good beater watch. These are much more refined. You can see and feel the difference in the quality, especially in the polishing and finishing of the case. It feels better in hand and more of a fine jewelry piece than a tool watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Remington (Jul 24, 2012)

Has anyone put the marine master clasp on the sbdc bracelet? Or has anyone put the sbdx bracelt on this watch? 
Lookng at other the options as I didn't fall in love with the uncle seiko tropic so I'm thinking about going full on bracelet. Might be considerin an erica mn?


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

Dat lume doe.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSeaMonkey (Aug 28, 2018)

52hurtz said:


> Yes, very good review! Agree on all points. The only thing I'd add that I enjoy is the security in the design - you fit a complete loop of the strap over your hand to put these on - no way you'll lose your watch even if the buckle comes undone.


Thanks. And yes, I agree. It's quite secure. Even if a spring bar were to fail you would likely not loose the watch. I know that people complain about the price and it's not for every watch (e.g., dress watch), but I'm really liking this strap. It's a very good match to this outstanding dive watch.


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Justin Remington said:


> Has anyone put the marine master clasp on the sbdc bracelet? Or has anyone put the sbdx bracelt on this watch?
> Lookng at other the options as I didn't fall in love with the uncle seiko tropic so I'm thinking about going full on bracelet. Might be considerin an erica mn?


MM ratcheting clasp works on the stock bracelet - many here have done the mod.

As I said previously, waffle beats tropic for this watch IMO. The originals that this is based upon used waffles - tropics where the earlier 62MAS style.

For looks, waffle is my current favorite, for comfort, MN gets the nod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

MrSeaMonkey said:


> OK, here's a requested review of the Erika's Original MN strap after only two days of having it.
> 
> It was $58 (including shipping) and took about 2 weeks from ordering to arrival in the Midwest US. When you unpack it, the strap is not overly impressive. It feels a little crinkly or something. It's kind of stiff and a little elastic. Of all things, it seems to me much like a slightly fancy version of the elastic band in my underwear. Stripe and all. Not to be too personal or anything.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for your review. Sounds great!

Is the left side of the strap slightly defect? On the picture there appears some white stitching.

Cheers


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

52hurtz said:


> MM ratcheting clasp works on the stock bracelet - many here have done the mod.
> 
> As I said previously, waffle beats tropic for this watch IMO. The originals that this is based upon used waffles - tropics where the earlier 62MAS style.
> 
> ...


I like the waffle a LOT . . . BUT I like the tropic a LOT MORE! Both have the classic look to them, but the waffle exudes pure sport/tool to me. Something to be worn in recreational and/or athletic applications. It's right at home in that role.

The tropic is also very capable of stepping up to the plate as a recreation strap. But I think it has a certain style to it that also makes it a good strap for the watch in dress casual situations. Unlike the waffle, it can give the appearance of of being jet black in color in the right lighting conditions. As the wrist moves and the strap catches the light at different angles, the tropic can give the appearance of 'color shifting' from that jet black to a charcoal grey. Obviously due to its 'woven' pattern.

It just has a classy look that the waffle can't mimic, IMHO. And I just think it's a more versatile strap for that reason. Of course, YMMV! Cheers!


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

lipschitz said:


> Many thanks for your review. Sounds great!
> 
> Is the left side of the strap slightly defect? On the picture there appears some white stitching.
> 
> Cheers


There is a variance in the fabric seal - looks like (at least on mine) that there is a factory seal on one side then Erika cut to width and sealed the other side herself. Doesn't bother me and I don't notice it unless I really look closely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherine_ (Apr 25, 2019)

[/QUOTE]

Personal opinion I know, but I think it's much better looking than the Sumo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Agreed. I've never liked the Sumo, it looks ugly to me.


----------



## Justin Remington (Jul 24, 2012)

Tell me if I’m crazy. Has anyone else noticed that this crystal gets dirty fast? Coming off a Tudor and Sinn which I can’t recall ever needing to clean as often.


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Flat crystal that isn’t recessed from the bezel - I think it comes with the territory.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

So just wanted to post this video here, not sure if it's been posted before. The video is in Thai, so not exactly sure what he's saying, but he's showing these watches on the crafter blue strap. Can anyone translate?






Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Explorer23 (Feb 9, 2019)

Back on the blue rubber strap. No more worrying about desk diving scratches for now. Screw down crown still broken but still my favourite watch.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Explorer23 said:


> View attachment 14095187
> 
> 
> Back on the blue rubber strap. No more worrying about desk diving scratches for now. Screw down crown still broken but still my favourite watch.


Used to have the same reference. How did the crown break?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Explorer23 (Feb 9, 2019)

raheelc said:


> Used to have the same reference. How did the crown break?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Perhaps just wear and tear. I fiddled around with it sometimes, unlocking and locking it for no real reason so I guess it just gave out. Pretty disappointing because its only two months old but I like the watch way too much to let it go.


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

A good shop can repair a stripped crown if that’s the issue. At least they can diagnose as it sounds like you’ll be holding on to it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddinut (Feb 27, 2019)

I recently upgraded from the skx to the sbdc061. In all ways but one I am extremely satisfied: the lume gives the markers and hands a greenish cast, even when not intensely charged, and that makes the fine silver detail on the dial seem gold to me. I’m more of a silver and white kind of guy. I miss the near pure white of the skx!


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Still enjoying mine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Double


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

jcar79 said:


> Still enjoying mine!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap?


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

copperjohn said:


> What strap?


Barton elite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cr7_vt300492 (May 2, 2019)

Hi everyone, i have a spb079 in a couple month. Im thinking about modify my bezel insert to ceramic so that can you guy give me an advice where or how i can replace my stock bezel insert. Thanks for your reply


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

I don’t know of any aftermarket replacement options, let alone ceramic, that currently exist. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Remington (Jul 24, 2012)

This movement baffles me.


----------



## Time4Watches (Jan 3, 2008)

Joined the club today  Had a 5 star experience end to end with Maple Jewlers (Seiko Ad) here in Canada (can reccomend Stephen without hesitation) and in all honesty, the watch, in real life, exceeded my expectations...I was blown away and I'm very happy with the decision to take the plunge on this one. Currently living on old school MM300 waffle strap. Cheers.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Badass. That looks fantastic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherine_ (Apr 25, 2019)

Has anyone got a photo of this watch (any variant) next to the turtle, SKX or on an 8" wrist?


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Time4Watches said:


> Joined the club today  Had a 5 star experience end to end with Maple Jewlers (Seiko Ad) here in Canada (can reccomend Stephen without hesitation) and in all honesty, the watch, in real life, exceeded my expectations...I was blown away and I'm very happy with the decision to take the plunge on this one. Currently living on old school MM300 waffle strap. Cheers.
> View attachment 14117979


What's your opinion on this strap? I want to put one on my 063, but I've heard they're stiff and prone to breaking . . . Thanks for your input!


----------



## ceferistul (Oct 28, 2018)

Catherine_ said:


> Has anyone got a photo of this watch (any variant) next to the turtle, SKX or on an 8" wrist?


the SBDC063 here has mm300 hour and minute hands and classic turtle seconds hand. next to it is the new turtle - i own both watches. so you can see the turtle is visibly larger and it wears larger. on an 8 inch wrist it would still look good in my opinion.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Catherine_ said:


> Has anyone got a photo of this watch (any variant) next to the turtle, SKX or on an 8" wrist?


Family photo...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherine_ (Apr 25, 2019)

ceferistul said:


> Catherine_ said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone got a photo of this watch (any variant) next to the turtle, SKX or on an 8" wrist?
> ...


Thankyou. 👍


----------



## Catherine_ (Apr 25, 2019)

jpisare said:


> Catherine_ said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone got a photo of this watch (any variant) next to the turtle, SKX or on an 8" wrist?
> ...


Much obliged.?


----------



## Time4Watches (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi, the strap is indeed stiff right out the packaging, but there are me this to soften it (like boiling etc...). There are enough adjustments that I can get it to fit snug and it feels comfortable. For +/-50$ I'm really happy with it and how it looks since there is also a Seiko heritage connection. Go for it! ;-)


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

tynan.nida said:


> Tell me this isn't one of the best looking divers seiko has put out : D
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It definitely is! Great photo as well :-! Can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

supawabb said:


> It definitely is! Great photo as well :-! Can't wait for mine to arrive.


Thanks!! You won't be disappoint. I have the sbdc061 and a black bay and love them both equally.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Aesop Vu said:


> Dat lume doe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

While sub far from reach.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

sernsin said:


> While sub far from reach.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has all the style and class of a submariner at a mere fraction of the cost. Obviously not on par in terms of build quality, but it's good enough for me! Nice pic!


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

sernsin said:


> While sub far from reach.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has all the style and class of a submariner at a mere fraction of the cost. Obviously not on par in terms of build quality, but it's good enough for me! Nice pic!


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Bracelet observation. I'll start by saying that I LOVE the bracelet on the 063/061. Ticks all the right boxes for me. Great looking. Solid. Comfortable.

Of course, we've seen the predictable criticisms:

It rattles (???)
Pin/collar links (I happen to like them)
Stamped metal clasp construction (although partially machined)
etc.

One criticism I have NOT seen (perhaps I missed it), however, is the perhaps the most obvious: the endlinks not matching up/aligning with the lugs. It's WAY off. Doesn't bother me a single bit, but I'm just wondering why this 'flaw' is seemingly getting a pass from the bracelet naysayers.

What gives?


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> Bracelet observation. I'll start by saying that I LOVE the bracelet on the 063/061. Ticks all the right boxes for me. Great looking. Solid. Comfortable.
> 
> Of course, we've seen the predictable criticisms:
> 
> ...


The Strapcode MM300 bracelets endlinks fit great for some and only need slight modification for others and can be purchased separately for $30 and work w the 20mm Super Oyster.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

double post


----------



## draperfish (Feb 10, 2019)

broonzbane said:


> Bracelet observation. I'll start by saying that I LOVE the bracelet on the 063/061. Ticks all the right boxes for me. Great looking. Solid. Comfortable.
> 
> Of course, we've seen the predictable criticisms:
> 
> ...


I absolutely love the bracelet on my SPB077, I've been drooling over Rolex here lately after I finally stepped up my game with the 077 (sapphire crystal, nicer fit and finish, better bracelet), my Rolex AD just got in an Explorer and Air King and let me check them out and try them on, obviously they are incredible but I honestly haven't found another bracelet yet that comes closer to the feel of an oyster than my 077. I didn't think I'd like a tapered 20mm, but to me it's so much more comfortable than the 22mm on my Turtle.


----------



## draperfish (Feb 10, 2019)

broonzbane said:


> Bracelet observation. I'll start by saying that I LOVE the bracelet on the 063/061. Ticks all the right boxes for me. Great looking. Solid. Comfortable.
> 
> Of course, we've seen the predictable criticisms:
> 
> ...


I absolutely love the bracelet on my SPB077, I've been drooling over Rolex here lately after I finally stepped up my game with the 077 (sapphire crystal, nicer fit and finish, better bracelet), my Rolex AD just got in an Explorer and Air King and let me check them out and try them on, obviously they are incredible but I honestly haven't found another bracelet yet that comes closer to the feel of an oyster than my 077. I didn't think I'd like a tapered 20mm, but to me it's so much more comfortable than the 22mm on my Turtle.


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

draperfish said:


> I absolutely love the bracelet on my SPB077, I've been drooling over Rolex here lately after I finally stepped up my game with the 077 (sapphire crystal, nicer fit and finish, better bracelet), my Rolex AD just got in an Explorer and Air King and let me check them out and try them on, obviously they are incredible but I honestly haven't found another bracelet yet that comes closer to the feel of an oyster than my 077. I didn't think I'd like a tapered 20mm, but to me it's so much more comfortable than the 22mm on my Turtle.


It's interesting how much we hear about the bezel, chapter ring, hour marker alignment issues with Seiko. 
A short while back I got a call from my AD that they'd got a non-date Rolex Submariner in stock for me. I went to collect it and found that the bezel didn't align with the hour markers, the AD even checked against another Submariner Date before agreeing. 
Moral of the story; the grass isn't always that much greener even when you're paying 8x the price!
Enjoy your Seiko - they look fantastic and offer great value for money.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

adg31 said:


> It's interesting how much we hear about the bezel, chapter ring, hour marker alignment issues with Seiko.
> A short while back I got a call from my AD that they'd got a non-date Rolex Submariner in stock for me. I went to collect it and found that the bezel didn't align with the hour markers, the AD even checked against another Submariner Date before agreeing.
> Moral of the story; the grass isn't always that much greener even when you're paying 8x the price!
> Enjoy your Seiko - they look fantastic and offer great value for money.
> ...


I noticed the same thing once when an AD once proudly handed me a sub to look at when I wasn't even discussing or looking at Rolex. I pointed out a misaligned bezel and things got a bit frosty even though I was polite about it.

I guess it shows that QC misses can happen at any level as can perfect quality. It's really how the issues are dealt with that counts for me. Mistakes happen, but how they are backed up or not is what's important. 

But now I'm curious...did you accept the sub?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Better add a pic


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

boatswain said:


> I noticed the same thing once when an AD once proudly handed me a sub to look at when I wasn't even discussing or looking at Rolex. I pointed out a misaligned bezel and things got a bit frosty even though I was polite about it.
> 
> I guess it shows that QC misses can happen at any level as can perfect quality. It's really how the issues are dealt with that counts for me. Mistakes happen, but how they are backed up or not is what's important.
> 
> But now I'm curious...did you accept the sub?


Nope, unfortunately I couldn't 'unsee' the misalignment so wasn't willing to stump up the best part of £6,000 for the pleasure (or as I'm sure Rolex would insist, the privilege) of ownership.
Like busses, I'm sure that another one will be along at some time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

adg31 said:


> Nope, unfortunately I couldn't 'unsee' the misalignment so wasn't willing to stump up the best part of £6,000 for the pleasure (or as I'm sure Rolex would insist, the privilege) of ownership.
> Like busses, I'm sure that another one will be along at some time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good call


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Love it on a NATO!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Can anyone with the SBDC071 (Padi) confirm if it has 2 different lume colours? Gnomon's site shows two and it's got me scratching my head over here...

edit: Well how about that, Seiko's JP site shows the two tone lume too. I had no idea! Makes me want one even more now!


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

amngwlvs said:


> Can anyone with the SBDC071 (Padi) confirm if it has 2 different lume colours? Gnomon's site shows two and it's got me scratching my head over here...
> 
> edit: Well how about that, Seiko's JP site shows the two tone lume too. I had no idea! Makes me want one even more now!


good catch! I didn't know that the PADI version or any other Seiko does two tone lume. I like it, makes it handy for those divers (the less than 1% of us).


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

HamnJam said:


> good catch! I didn't know that the PADI version or any other Seiko does two tone lume. I like it, makes it handy for those divers (the less than 1% of us).


I'm in the same boat. I've never seen a Seiko with two tone lume and it really threw me off seeing that pic this morning. I've always wanted a watch with blue lume.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 17, 2010)

Loving my two tones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

amngwlvs said:


> I'm in the same boat. I've never seen a Seiko with two tone lume and it really threw me off seeing that pic this morning. I've always wanted a watch with blue lume.


I think most, if not all, of the PADI versions of Seiko watches have two-colored lume.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Wearing mine today.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

061 on a Barton canvas strap. I have been looking for black as my Helm canvas strap is gray. Since that's my only comparison, the Barton is thinner and required literally no break-in. The Helm is much thicker and stiffer, but broke in fairly well after some wrist-time. Both around the same price-point of $20 or so. Both winners in my book but I think I actually prefer the thicker canvas from Helm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Also, I did a thing.....










I'll post pics when hands are swapped. I really like the OEM hands actually but there's just something about the MM300 ones..... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Very curious so see how this looks when you're finished.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

amngwlvs said:


> I'm in the same boat. I've never seen a Seiko with two tone lume and it really threw me off seeing that pic this morning. I've always wanted a watch with blue lume.


The PADI Solar Tuna (SNE399) does it.

The PVD STO Turtle and Sammy have two tone lume as well IIRC.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I just realized, the hands on my watch were at "rocket time". Very fitting for the pic. Ha! Super ironic.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

jpisare said:


> 061 on a Barton canvas strap. I have been looking for black as my Helm canvas strap is gray. Since that's my only comparison, the Barton is thinner and required literally no break-in. The Helm is much thicker and stiffer, but broke in fairly well after some wrist-time. Both around the same price-point of $20 or so. Both winners in my book but I think I actually prefer the thicker canvas from Helm.


Judging from the picture the Barton strap IMHO looks a bit too flimsy for the watch.
Would you happen to have a picture of the watch on the Helm strap?

Also good luck with that MM300 handset-operation!

Cheers


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

lipschitz said:


> Judging from the picture the Barton strap IMHO looks a bit too flimsy for the watch.
> Would you happen to have a picture of the watch on the Helm strap?
> 
> Also good luck with that MM300 handset-operation!
> ...





















Here you go!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks mate! Looks awesome.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

lipschitz said:


> Thanks mate! Looks awesome.


Thanks! It's definitely the beefier of the two. The Barton while thinner is extremely comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

For anyone wondering, Strapcode's Angus Jubilee for the MM300 fits perfectly.
I fitted one to my dial-modded 200 today, and also fitted a 300 ratcheting clasp. 
It's wonderfully comfy and balances very well with the beefy case.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jmai said:


> For anyone wondering, Strapcode's Angus Jubilee for the MM300 fits perfectly.
> I fitted one to my dial-modded 200 today, and also fitted a 300 ratcheting clasp.
> It's wonderfully comfy and balances very well with the beefy case.
> 
> ...


Good to know, thanks!

Might have to check out the other strapcode styles too.

Looks nice.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

boatswain said:


>


Very noice. What strap is that? Could you post a wristshot with that combo?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

jmai said:


> For anyone wondering, Strapcode's Angus Jubilee for the MM300 fits perfectly.
> I fitted one to my dial-modded 200 today, and also fitted a 300 ratcheting clasp.
> It's wonderfully comfy and balances very well with the beefy case.
> 
> View attachment 14134757


That looks awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


>


Every damn time... You're making me want to go back to Maple Jewellers and pick up the 079 to go with my 077. Beautiful shot!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

lipschitz said:


> Very noice. What strap is that? Could you post a wristshot with that combo?


Scurfa rubber.

I'll try and grab you one later today. Any particular angle you want?

I have lots of pics i think on the wrist in the review thread I did on the watch too.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

amngwlvs said:


> Every damn time... You're making me want to go back to Maple Jewellers and pick up the 079 to go with my 077. Beautiful shot!


Thanks!

Sorry


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Scurfa rubber.
> 
> I'll try and grab you one later today. Any particular angle you want?
> 
> I have lots of pics i think on the wrist in the review thread I did on the watch too.


Great, thanks mate.

Some angles like these would be cool:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BuoplXwHONN/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BuqkYRVntO1/

Cheers


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

lipschitz said:


> Great, thanks mate.
> 
> Some angles like these would be cool:
> 
> ...


Let's start with these and let me know if you want something else.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Damn that's sexy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## stgz49 (Nov 3, 2018)

How is the accuracy of your watch? In many ways the SBDC061 seems like the perfect watch to me, however I have read some people complaining about the accuracy of 6r15 especially on the SARB line. How is yours holding up? Is it okay to assume the newer movements will not slow down over time?


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 17, 2010)

Anyone tried skx013 strapcode jubilee on baby mm? I have mine using skx013 oem bracelet and the endlink fits perfectly but not sure about the strapcode.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Been a while since I've had it on the wrist for a whole day. Really enjoy it.





































ISO ratings are good for braving the vegetable patch sprinklers too


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Remington (Jul 24, 2012)

stgz49 said:


> How is the accuracy of your watch? In many ways the SBDC061 seems like the perfect watch to me, however I have read some people complaining about the accuracy of 6r15 especially on the SARB line. How is yours holding up? Is it okay to assume the newer movements will not slow down over time?


It's alright. Mine has settled in to around +12 daily. 
Crown down at night slows it down considerably.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm at about +5 sec/day.

Not bad.


----------



## watchsickness101 (Jun 4, 2017)

Certified awesomeness


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchsickness101 said:


> Certified awesomeness


Indeed.

I find these watches look best in lowlight when the indices pop


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

stgz49 said:


> How is the accuracy of your watch? In many ways the SBDC061 seems like the perfect watch to me, however I have read some people complaining about the accuracy of 6r15 especially on the SARB line. How is yours holding up? Is it okay to assume the newer movements will not slow down over time?


Mine is at +3 s per day.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Let's start with these and let me know if you want something else.


Nice angles what's your wrist size?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

psu555 said:


> Nice angles what's your wrist size?


6.75"


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

boatswain said:


>


Thanks man for all the great pictures! Lovely combo you have there.

Cheers


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

lipschitz said:


> Thanks man for all the great pictures! Lovely combo you have there.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!

I hadn't worn it for a little bit and have really enjoyed it the last couple of days.

I am hoping I finally get around to ordering a toxic magnum soon to try out an isofrane style.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

If you don't mind me asking, what's your go-to when this isn't on your wrist?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what's your go-to when this isn't on your wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem.

It really varies. I have several things I rotate through. I often wear one watch for a week or three before rotating to the next one. This is my only Seiko and I really like the idea of having a good seiko diver.

Is this one perfect for me? Not quite. But I like it and I don't know if seiko will ever make on that's perfect for my tastes.

I really like the SLA025. Make that beauty in a non-gilt, non-limited and accessible price point and that may hit the nail on the head.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I should add I am contemplating making this ‘79 my daily wearer. It would get beat to heck, especially the beautiful bezel I am sure. But that’s the point and I think would suit the seiko diver aesthetic and purpose well. 

So this current wear period feels like a bit of a test run. I also am contemplating consolidating things down and this one sometimes comes to mind in that context too.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Here's the beauty SLA025 cousin










To be clear I don't own that one


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Right on. And yeah, that's stunning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

boatswain, that looks great!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

powerband said:


> boatswain, that looks great!


Thanks kindly


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

MM300 hands have arrived! Now I just need to get over to a watch shop to slap these bad boys on. Pics to follow (whenever that will be.......).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


> MM300 hands have arrived! Now I just need to get over to a watch shop to slap these bad boys on. Pics to follow (whenever that will be.......).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck.

I'm curious to see how it looks. I was just thinking about that today.

Did you get genuine mm300 hands?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Good luck.
> 
> I'm curious to see how it looks. I was just thinking about that today.
> 
> Did you get genuine mm300 hands?


Thanks! I did not want to shell out that much for genuine hands so I went with a set from monsterwatches.eu; that site was floated around a bunch as a recommendation as I researched so figured what the hell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


> Thanks! I did not want to shell out that much for genuine hands so I went with a set from monsterwatches.eu; that site was floated around a bunch as a recommendation as I researched so figured what the hell.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you mind me asking the price difference between the 2?

Is their any aesthetic difference between the set you got and the originals?

Not sure I would ever go for a hand switch but as I said I have thought about it for this one. I really like everything else about the watch and I am neutral on the hands. Sort of have grown to like them but they wouldn't be my first choice if I was in the design meeting.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I've seen OEM go for well over $100. There was at least one eBay listing for only the seconds hand for over $40.

The set I ordered was like $30 shipped from the Netherlands.









Photo from his site. Heard good things, took a chance. We'll see!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


> I've seen OEM go for well over $100. There was at least one eBay listing for only the seconds hand for over $40.
> 
> The set I ordered was like $30 shipped from the Netherlands.
> 
> ...


Those look pretty nice. 

Not sure if you would have checked but
How does the lume on the new hands compare to the dial in daylight and night for colour and intensity?

Thanks for answering questions


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

My understanding is lume is great and will be a close match. I'll put them and my 061 under a bright light and snap a pic; hopefully that will give us a good indication of what to expect!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Few seconds under my iPhone led light in a dark room. Hands are still in their little individual baggies for what it's worth. If not an exact match I think it's close enough for me to not wig out over. Next test would be how long the lume lasts vs. stock Seiko.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

I have the PADI version on bracelet incoming from gnomon on Friday. Never owned a Pepsi (or PADI) watch before, hopefully this one is a keeper! 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

raheelc said:


> I have the PADI version on bracelet incoming from gnomon on Friday. Never owned a Pepsi (or PADI) watch before, hopefully this one is a keeper!
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Awesome! And you got a new Insta follower!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


> Few seconds under my iPhone led light in a dark room. Hands are still in their little individual baggies for what it's worth. If not an exact match I think it's close enough for me to not wig out over. Next test would be how long the lume lasts vs. stock Seiko.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks pretty close 

Is it the same colour as the indices in daylight too?

Good luck with the swap, do you have a good watchmaker to use?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I forgot to check the daylight color; will do that later!

As far as a watchmaker goes, I think I have a good one...(I've only gone to them for the crystal; have not had any other work, repairs, etc. done before). I'll pop in there at some point and talk to them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


> I forgot to check the daylight color; will do that later!
> 
> As far as a watchmaker goes, I think I have a good one...(I've only gone to them for the crystal; have not had any other work, repairs, etc. done before). I'll pop in there at some point and talk to them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right on.

Seems like if they can handle a crystal swap well they should also be able to do the hands.

But I get you, handing something over for elective surgery is always a bit nerve wracking!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I want to tackle myself but I'm scared I'll f something up lol. Would rather a pro do it for a nominal fee and play it safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


> I want to tackle myself but I'm scared I'll f something up lol. Would rather a pro do it for a nominal fee and play it safe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smart move


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

jpisare said:


> Awesome! And you got a new Insta follower!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I really need to pick up my IG game, barely have any followers lol (Don't really post often enough to have a serious following though, lol).


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Thank you! I really need to pick up my IG game, barely have any followers lol (Don't really post often enough to have a serious following though, lol).


What benefits are to be had from a high follower count on IG? I know some folks pay for bots to "follow" them and do the "like for like" thing. I just never understood why? Is there some sort of monetary or other tangible benefit I'm missing with this


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

imperio said:


> What benefits are to be had from a high follower count on IG? I know some folks pay for bots to "follow" them and do the "like for like" thing. I just never understood why? Is there some sort of monetary or other tangible benefit I'm missing with this


If you have a lot of followers, sets you up for sponsorships bc your page gets lots of views. In watch terminology: Someone might give you a strap to put on your watch and to give them a shout out or seiko may give him a watch to wear and post on his page. This translates to every market from make up to clothes to restaurants etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strider11 (Oct 29, 2018)

Great timepiece and an even better photo.



boatswain said:


>


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

strider11 said:


> Great timepiece and an even better photo.


Thanks 

The colours matched too well to pass the photo opportunity up.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## kudinvlad (May 21, 2019)

Original bracelet and miltat clasp


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Anyone know the bezel gasket number on these or where to get one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi all. I recently joined the SPB077 owners club and couldn't be happier! I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who has previously posted a review or info on the watch, especially regarding how well it fits on a smaller wrist. Your posts really helped me to make the decision to go ahead with the purchase. I have 6.5" circumference wrists, about 51mm across the top, and the watch fits me perfectly just as people here said it would. Such a great watch, I am really pleased with it! Sorry in advance for the poor quality photo, but a post with a photo is always better than one without! And I figure that there may be others wondering how the watch wears on a similar wrist size to mine.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

FerrisAus said:


> Hi all. I recently joined the SPB077 owners club and couldn't be happier! I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who has previously posted a review or info on the watch, especially regarding how well it fits on a smaller wrist. Your posts really helped me to make the decision to go ahead with the purchase. I have 6.5" circumference wrists, about 51mm across the top, and the watch fits me perfectly just as people here said it would. Such a great watch, I am really pleased with it! Sorry in advance for the poor quality photo, but a post with a photo is always better than one without! And I figure that there may be others wondering how the watch wears on a similar wrist size to mine.
> View attachment 14172059


Looks great


----------



## max180 (Feb 24, 2018)

It's a long shot... but anyone considering selling their oem bracelet?


----------



## Half Dozen (Jul 20, 2018)

52hurtz said:


> Anyone know the bezel gasket number on these or where to get one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1

Would like this info as well. I just removed my bezel to re-align the insert and the action isn't as quite as smooth in a couple of spots. Guessing I tweaked the bezel spring or created a burr somewhere during the removal. Would like a spare gasket on-hand before removing again. I was not that impressed with the bezel action on this one from the start, my turtle was much better which is surprising/disappointing based on all of the positive reviews.

Semi-related note: A seller on Ebay lists the SKX bezel spring as compatible. I ordered one but remain a bit skeptical until I can compare the two in person...


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

I forgot to include in my post a shoutout to Starbuy who I purchased my watch through. I highly recommend them to aussies who are in the market for a Seiko watch. I ordered on Monday night, they shipped the next day, and I received the delivery on Wednesday. I was very happy to find an Australian retailer that provides service comparable with chino and seiya (I have purchased from both in the past and been very happy with their service).


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

FerrisAus said:


> I forgot to include in my post a shoutout to Starbuy who I purchased my watch through. I highly recommend them to aussies who are in the market for a Seiko watch. I ordered on Monday night, they shipped the next day, and I received the delivery on Wednesday. I was very happy to find an Australian retailer that provides service comparable with chino and seiya (I have purchased from both in the past and been very happy with their service).


+1 for Starbuy.

Always get my orders in two days.


----------



## Mrwilliams2 (Mar 15, 2019)

Just picked one up. Coming from an SKX and is my first "higher end" purchase. Couldn't be happier!

Ordered a MM300 strap as well as a GL831 from Uncle Seiko. Didn't see anyone post pics on a GL831, but I could have missed it while looking through all 135 pages of this thread.


----------



## max180 (Feb 24, 2018)

Not bad


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Finally got one!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Damn beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Playing with different straps. And a size comparison with the Mini Turtle SRPC41










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Nice!!

I need a Turtle in my life. I am going to post my Samurai on Reddit r/watchexchange at some point and see if trading for a Turtle is an option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

I am considering buying a Marinemaster 300 clasp for my SPB077 because I would like to have the ratchet adjustment system to adjust the fit in warmer/colder weather. I have a few questions for those who have already done the mod. Does the MM300 clasp look ok with the OEM SBP077 bracelet? Ie. does the stainless steel match the OEM bracelet? Also, is the MM300 clasp about the same length as the OEM clasp? One last question, is the OEM clasp just held in with spring bars, and it is just a case of popping out the bars and swapping in the MM300 clasp? I would really appreciate hearing from somebody who has done the mod ...thanks in advance!


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Half Dozen said:


> +1
> 
> Would like this info as well. I just removed my bezel to re-align the insert and the action isn't as quite as smooth in a couple of spots. Guessing I tweaked the bezel spring or created a burr somewhere during the removal. Would like a spare gasket on-hand before removing again. I was not that impressed with the bezel action on this one from the start, my turtle was much better which is surprising/disappointing based on all of the positive reviews.
> 
> Semi-related note: A seller on Ebay lists the SKX bezel spring as compatible. I ordered one but remain a bit skeptical until I can compare the two in person...


Same thing happened to me - of course I soaked my gasket inadvertently in goof off and it expanded, but eventually shrunk back down so I suspect I ruined the rubber.

Let us know if that spring works!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

yellowbear said:


> Playing with different straps. And a size comparison


Blue tropic is especially nice! Who makes that one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

52hurtz said:


> Blue tropic is especially nice! Who makes that one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the Vintage Tropic 2.0 Petrol Blue from cheapestnatostraps.com


----------



## Mrwilliams2 (Mar 15, 2019)

yellowbear said:


> That is theVintage Tropic 2.0 Petrol Blue from cheapestnatostraps.com


Will this strap accommodate fat spring bars?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Mrwilliams2 said:


> Will this strap accommodate fat spring bars?


I have a bunch of cheapestnatostraps straps and they will, but some brute force is needed to shove them through. But I have fat bars in all of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sub1911 (Nov 5, 2018)

Just got this beauty (sbdc061) thought I would share. This thing has just replaced my SMP. fit and finish is superb and it wears so perfect. I think I’m going to add the SLJ019j1 to the collection instead of the sub/hulk. Im very impressed with Seiko’s quality. What a beauty!!!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

sub1911 said:


> Just got this beauty (sbdc061) thought I would share. This thing has just replaced my SMP. fit and finish is superb and it wears so perfect. I think I'm going to add the SLJ019j1 to the collection instead of the sub/hulk. Im very impressed with Seiko's quality. What a beauty!!!


Looks good! What size is your wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

New Padi SPB087









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## max180 (Feb 24, 2018)

Strapcode


----------



## ricPe (Jun 17, 2018)

max180 said:


> Strapcode


Can you please link the bracelet?just started the thread about end link play...

Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

74notserpp said:


> New Padi SPB087
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! IMHO the colour of the nato is not fitting the Pepsi-theme too much. I would recommend a grey one. Just my two cents.

Wear it in good health.

Cheers


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

lipschitz said:


> Congratulations! IMHO the colour of the nato is not fitting the Pepsi-theme too much. I would recommend a grey one. Just my two cents.
> 
> Wear it in good health.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you.
I have a grey I will try as well. 

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

sub1911 said:


> Just got this beauty (sbdc061) thought I would share. This thing has just replaced my SMP. fit and finish is superb and it wears so perfect. I think I'm going to add the SLJ019j1 to the collection instead of the sub/hulk. Im very impressed with Seiko's quality. What a beauty!!!


SLJ019 - what is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

52hurtz said:


> SLJ019 - what is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm assuming the SLA019/green MM based on the reference to getting one instead of a Hulk Sub.


----------



## Half Dozen (Jul 20, 2018)

52hurtz said:


> Same thing happened to me - of course I soaked my gasket inadvertently in goof off and it expanded, but eventually shrunk back down so I suspect I ruined the rubber.
> 
> Let us know if that spring works!!


Update: The SKX click spring appears to be identical. Pretty sure the spring originally installed in my watch had an issue, the SKX replacement operates better than new in this case. Smoother action and an even split between the clicks. Much better...

Seiko Part Number: 8133 2879


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

"Twilight Blue" Special Edition SPB097


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow that's gorgeous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Wow that latest special edition..... Can't wait for more info

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

amngwlvs said:


> "Twilight Blue" Special Edition SPB097
> 
> View attachment 14202177


That is nice! Japan only model? Is the bezel coke or Pepsi?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Cool looking dial colour.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

I just ordered one of these thanks. I forgot to check if they would add springbars.. but, still, nice strap.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

imperio said:


> That is nice! Japan only model? Is the bezel coke or Pepsi?


Doesn't appear to be Japan only. I believe typically Japanese models are labelled SBDC and the SPB designation is for the international market. This is also available through my local Canadian AD. It's neither Coke nor Pepsi. Looks almost like a darker variation of the Grey Dawn series - looks like a black and orange bezel and a blue/grey sunburst dial.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks for the heads-up. Got any more info on that model?


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

lipschitz said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. Got any more info on that model?


No worries! Unfortunately I don't know if there is much more info to give - appears to be all the same specs as all the other models. It's marked as the "Twilight Blue" Special Edition but it doesn't appear to be limited. I first saw it here yesterday - https://www.maplejewellers.com/prod...utomatic-twilight-blue-special-edition-spb097

The photo is janky so I just googled the reference number and found the other pics I've posted.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

amngwlvs said:


> No worries! Unfortunately I don't know if there is much more info to give - appears to be all the same specs as all the other models. It's marked as the "Twilight Blue" Special Edition but it doesn't appear to be limited. I first saw it here yesterday - https://www.maplejewellers.com/prod...utomatic-twilight-blue-special-edition-spb097
> 
> The photo is janky so I just googled the reference number and found the other pics I've posted.


Ok! I just googled myself. At the moment the pricetag seems to be above even the other limited edition model SPB083 "Great blue hole"...
Colorwise there is a lot going on. Did you see the watch in real life already?

Cheers


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

More details and a link to that Strapcode bracelet for this watch, please.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> More details and a link to that Strapcode bracelet for this watch, please.


There was some talk about aftermarket bracelet options here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/co...9-4914889.html

Maybe this helps.

Cheers


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

lipschitz said:


> There was some talk about aftermarket bracelet options here:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/f21/co...9-4914889.html
> 
> Maybe this helps.
> ...


Thank you. I didn't see the bracelet that the poster above has on his though. Maybe he will decide to chime in again at some point.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

lipschitz said:


> Ok! I just googled myself. At the moment the pricetag seems to be above even the other limited edition model SPB083 "Great blue hole"...
> Colorwise there is a lot going on. Did you see the watch in real life already?
> 
> Cheers


No, I haven't seen it in person at all. Was actually going to check pricing on the AD's website of the SLA021 and it was at the top of the page. I tend to agree though, between the chapter ring markings, dial text, second hand and bezel it does have a lot going on. Wouldn't be on my shortlist personally but I love all of the variations that are now being released!

I've actually started a spread sheet with references for a few of Seiko's divers and from my knowledge we're up to 6 variants now... Am I missing anything?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I just had an e-mail from a local AD about the SPB097 as well. It looks nice but mostly I’m surprised at the price 1500$ (10500 kr), not gonna spend that on a 6r.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

amngwlvs said:


> Doesn't appear to be Japan only. I believe typically Japanese models are labelled SBDC and the SPB designation is for the international market. This is also available through my local Canadian AD. It's neither Coke nor Pepsi. Looks almost like a darker variation of the Grey Dawn series - looks like a black and orange bezel and a blue/grey sunburst dial.
> 
> View attachment 14203579


Thanks! Yes, I realized the designation of the model number a few hours after I posted


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

There are some reallife close-up shots available already for those interested:

https://forum.watchlounge.com/index...ospex-limited-edition-spb097j1-twilight-blue/
https://monochrome-watches.com/seik...cial-edition-for-europe-and-usa-review-price/
https://www.fratellowatches.com/hot...light-blue-a-special-edition-spb097j1-review/

Judging from the pics definitely a special model. According to the first link limited to 2019 copies.

Cheers


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Getting ridiculous pricy  to be fair 6R diver should remain 800-1000usd range

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

sernsin said:


> Getting ridiculous pricy  to be fair 6R diver should remain 800-1000usd range


For a standard model (061/077 or 063/079) I'd tend to agree without some additional upgrades (ceramic bezel maybe?) but if it's limited I can easily see pricing getting up beyond 1k. I mean hell, the SRPC49 Ninja Turtle is selling between $1000-1500 on Chrono24 and it has a 4R36.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

amngwlvs said:


> For a standard model (061/077 or 063/079) I'd tend to agree without some additional upgrades (ceramic bezel maybe?) but if it's limited I can easily see pricing getting up beyond 1k. I mean hell, the SRPC49 Ninja Turtle is selling between $1000-1500 on Chrono24 and it has a 4R36.


Crazy...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

sernsin said:


> Getting ridiculous pricy  to be fair 6R diver should remain 800-1000usd range
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A fair price is what a buyer is willing to pay and what a buyer is willing to accept. Not what you or I think is fair.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

imperio said:


> A fair price is what a buyer is willing to pay and what a buyer is willing to accept. Not what you or I think is fair.


Fully agreed but that doesn't stop me just voice out my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Really nice watch (color scheme) but, I wouldn't pay that price for it. Im happy with my 063.


----------



## Half Dozen (Jul 20, 2018)

Final follow up to my earlier post. The bezel gasket and the click spring are available via special order through Esslinger:

Bezel gasket part number - 0G340B, $6.95 per piece

Bezel click spring part number - 81332879, $12.95 per piece


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

So, I took the plunge and ordered a MM300 clasp from a vendor on eBay, and I 'm very happy with it. Simple to fit, I just popped a spring bar at either end. Size-wise it is similar to the OEM clasp when the ratchet is all the way closed... maybe it is a bit tighter/smaller overall. The colour/finish is a perfect match to the OEM clasp in my eyes, which was a nice surprise. It is a little thicker than the OEM clasp, but any downsides are made up for with the ratchet adjustment which works as advertised. Adjustment is easy and it really makes a difference being able to adjust the watch during the day while wearing it. The only negative is that when you have the ratchet open a bit it is visible and a bit on the ugly-side. The bracelet doesn't look nice and seamless with it open. But to be honest, it is a pretty minor thing that I'm sure nobody else would even notice unless it was pointed out to them. Here are a heap of photos for those who are interested.


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

FerrisAus said:


> So, I took the plunge and ordered a MM300 clasp from a vendor on eBay, and I 'm very happy with it. Simple to fit, I just popped a spring bar at either end. Size-wise it is similar to the OEM clasp when the ratchet is all the way closed... maybe it is a bit tighter/smaller overall. The colour/finish is a perfect match to the OEM clasp in my eyes, which was a nice surprise. It is a little thicker than the OEM clasp, but any downsides are made up for with the ratchet adjustment which works as advertised. Adjustment is easy and it really makes a difference being able to adjust the watch during the day while wearing it. The only negative is that when you have the ratchet open a bit it is visible and a bit on the ugly-side. The bracelet doesn't look nice and seamless with it open. But to be honest, it is a pretty minor thing that I'm sure nobody else would even notice unless it was pointed out to them. Here are a heap of photos for those who are interested.
> View attachment 14213857
> 
> View attachment 14213859
> ...


Can you post a pic showing how it looks like with the ratchet halfway open? If it's not too much trouble


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

imperio said:


> Can you post a pic showing how it looks like with the ratchet halfway open? If it's not too much trouble


No problems at all. Here are some pics showing the ratchet at different extensions (of course it looks pretty bad this big on my 6.5" wrist!)


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

FerrisAus said:


> No problems at all. Here are some pics showing the ratchet at different extensions (of course it looks pretty bad this big on my 6.5" wrist!)


Of course you would never normally need the ratchet extended like that - you would size the bracelet with additional links.


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

FerrisAus said:


> No problems at all. Here are some pics showing the ratchet at different extensions (of course it looks pretty bad this big on my 6.5" wrist!)
> View attachment 14213917
> 
> View attachment 14213919
> ...


Thanks! I see what you mean by it doesn't look that great with the extension out. Guess it's more functional than anything.


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

I think it’s not too noticeable if you only need to extend the ratchet by one or two increments. I was lucky enough that I was able to adjust the links in the bracelet to give a good tight fit with the ratchet fully closed. When my wrist swells I open the ratchet a small amount so that it is comfortable again.


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

So my SBDC061 arrived today. I have to say that I was really impressed. I don't think I have been this visually blown away by a watch since I received my Planet Ocean a few years ago. Seiko really did a lot of things right with this watch.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Yeah, agreed. And I still look at it at times and fall in love with it all over again. Especially when I don't wear it for a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

I have been pleasantly surprised with the accuracy of mine so far. After the first day, it is running -1.7 sec per day. I hope it continues to perform that well.


----------



## Justin Remington (Jul 24, 2012)

Brimstone said:


> I have been pleasantly surprised with the accuracy of mine so far. After the first day, it is running -1.7 sec per day. I hope it continues to perform that well.


Congrats on your new watch! Please report back (or DM me directly) if you can in a few weeks with an update about accuracy. Mine was running +2 the day of purchase and has since settled into +8 per day (after climbing to as fast as +12) after two months of wear. I realize that this movement is common in many other seikos, but I'm curious as to this specific case. Thanks!


----------



## ricPe (Jun 17, 2018)

Justin Remington said:


> Please report back (or DM me directly) if you can in a few weeks with an update about accuracy. Mine was running +2 the day of purchase and has since settled into +8 per day (after climbing to as fast as +120 after two months of wear. I realize that this movement is common in many other seikos, but I'm curious as to this specific case. Thanks!


Bought mine three weeks ago.+1 s/day so far.

Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## herky (Dec 12, 2016)

How does Seiko deal with being "sold out" online? I went to my local AD and they seemed like being sold out wasn't a huge deal and would call for me and see if they can't get the spb079 for me. I am hesitant though, and I am new to this area so I don't have a relationship with my local AD so I was dealing with people that didn't seem to be in the know. On the plus side, though, they said they'd take 25% off and they'd order whatever I wanted, so I got that going for me; which is nice.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Saw this little guy while out around the house today. Was wearing the 063 and thought I'd try and get some shots with it. It let me VERY close and never even tried to move. It was difficult getting a wrist shot, so I took the watch off for these but, they didnt turn out great. The best shot I got was of it by itself.















View attachment 14228339


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

What a dial!









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

74notserpp said:


> What a dial!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The MM300 strap looks sharp on your SPB083. Thanks for showing!

Cheers


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

lipschitz said:


> The MM300 strap looks sharp on your SPB083. Thanks for showing!
> 
> Cheers


Thank you. I'm not really a fan of bracelets, so I was going to put the stock blue strap on and then thought I'd try the black MM300 strap. 
The black strap lets the blue dial shine on its own.

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

In the sun


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

This arrived today SPB087.Had to try it on the bracelet from my SBDC061.Think I should get the Seiko Jubilee.My SBDC063 will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Park day with the 061!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

Just got mine as a gift, and I am really happy with it.
At first I was a bit skeptical of how it would fit my wrist, because of its bigger dimensions, however, it wears much smaller; a pic next to the 41mm Tudor and the 45.5mm Seamaster shows good real estate usage on the Seiko.


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

Just got mine as a gift, and I am really happy with it.
At first I was a bit skeptical of how it would fit my wrist, because of its bigger dimensions, however, it wears much smaller; a pic next to the 41mm Tudor and the 45.5mm Seamaster shows good real estate usage on the Seiko.
MOD please delete repeat post.


----------



## momedic (May 3, 2011)

Just got this SBDC071 on bracelet in the mail today! IMO Quality is excellent for the price.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

colorblind said:


> Just got mine as a gift, and I am really happy with it.
> At first I was a bit skeptical of how it would fit my wrist, because of its bigger dimensions, however, it wears much smaller; a pic next to the 41mm Tudor and the 45.5mm Seamaster shows good real estate usage on the Seiko.
> View attachment 14242739
> View attachment 14242741


Nice collection! I feel like the Seiko does a hell of a job holding its own against those two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Mine on some different straps , looking to pick up a bracelet though .


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

colorblind said:


> Just got mine as a gift, and I am really happy with it.
> At first I was a bit skeptical of how it would fit my wrist, because of its bigger dimensions, however, it wears much smaller; a pic next to the 41mm Tudor and the 45.5mm Seamaster shows good real estate usage on the Seiko.
> View attachment 14242733
> 
> ...


Wrist size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> Wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


~7


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

colorblind said:


> ~7


Where'd you get that blue/white NATO you have the SBDC on? Never seen one like that.


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> Where'd you get that blue/white NATO you have the SBDC on? Never seen one like that.


Oh I got it free with the watch.....the good guys from GNOMON sent it with a nice little pouch too.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

colorblind said:


> Oh I got it free with the watch.....the good guys from GNOMON sent it with a nice little pouch too.
> View attachment 14244639


Ah, very cool. Same place I bought my 063 and a few other watches. They always like to throw in a few goodies. Great place to purchase from for sure.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

One day later than expected but at least it made it.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Anyone have any thoughts on the best way of polishing the bezel? I've got a small nick at the 54 minute mark that I can't unsee at the moment.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

amngwlvs said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the best way of polishing the bezel? I've got a small nick at the 54 minute mark that I can't unsee at the moment.


 Leave it never ever polish or do anything with it. It's part of the history.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

To be super honest, I didn't recall the model number, but this is a nice shade of green.


















Wako gave me this Seiko branded PU strap. Decent vintage feel.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

mtb2104 said:


> To be super honest, I didn't recall the model number, but this is a nice shade of green.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for showing! Can you post some more pictures?
Seems to be the Seiko Prospex SBDC079 Ginza Limited Edition.

Cheers


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

amngwlvs said:


> No, I haven't seen it in person at all. Was actually going to check pricing on the AD's website of the SLA021 and it was at the top of the page. I tend to agree though, between the chapter ring markings, dial text, second hand and bezel it does have a lot going on. Wouldn't be on my shortlist personally but I love all of the variations that are now being released!
> 
> I've actually started a spread sheet with references for a few of Seiko's divers and from my knowledge we're up to 6 variants now... Am I missing anything?
> 
> View attachment 14203881


Guess you can add one variant to your spreadsheet


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

lipschitz said:


> Guess you can add one variant to your spreadsheet


Thanks for the heads up! :-! Added below.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

amngwlvs said:


> Thanks for the heads up! :-! Added below.
> 
> View attachment 14249871


Sorry to be that guy but just found out there's another model to be added to the list ;-)

Say hello to SPB105J1 with gold accents.

https://wornandwound.com/introducin...-ref-spb105-with-green-dial-and-gold-accents/

Cheers


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

sernsin said:


> Leave it never ever polish or do anything with it. It's part of the history.


The first cut is always the deepest though!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

lipschitz said:


> Sorry to be that guy but just found out there's another model to be added to the list ;-)
> 
> Say hello to SPB105J1 with gold accents.
> 
> ...


Whoa, they are certainly releasing a bunch of variants with this model. Good find!


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Anyone looking at upcoming sumo 2019?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Just messing around. It's OK I guess


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Justin Remington said:


> Congrats on your new watch! Please report back (or DM me directly) if you can in a few weeks with an update about accuracy. Mine was running +2 the day of purchase and has since settled into +8 per day (after climbing to as fast as +12) after two months of wear. I realize that this movement is common in many other seikos, but I'm curious as to this specific case. Thanks!












I have been checking it daily and it varies between -1 and -5 sec per day. After a week it is usually around-20 seconds. I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## Half Dozen (Jul 20, 2018)

Mine is in the same range


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

Mine was running at +2 for 2 weeks, before settling down at -10 per day in the winder.


----------



## navara (May 14, 2019)

Look great on tan leather strap


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Aksyong said:


> Mine was running at +2 for 2 weeks, before settling down at -10 per day in the winder.


I don't think you can compare timing on the wrist vs on the winder. In other words I doubt if it will be -10 on your wrist. I could be wrong and I'm sure you'll let me know if I am.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cr7_vt300492 (May 2, 2019)

Does anyone try install the ceramic bezel insert from Yobokies for sbdc063? I contacted him and know that he e selling this piece.


----------



## lagunas2k (Sep 10, 2016)

Does anyone else find their bezel action to be super stiff? Is this normal for the watch? It takes a lot of effort to rotate with two fingers, compared to say a planet ocean or sub C bezel action.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My bezel is quite smooth


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

boatswain said:


> My bezel is quite smooth


Same here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Mine is very smooth too. My SKX does stiffen up periodically though so usually I'll just wear it in the shower and that seems to help?


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Cr7_vt300492 said:


> Does anyone try install the ceramic bezel insert from Yobokies for sbdc063? I contacted him and know that he e selling this piece.
> View attachment 14262323


Someone on here had purchased it but unfortunately I don't recall who. I seem to recall them being very pleased with it though.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

lagunas2k said:


> Does anyone else find their bezel action to be super stiff? Is this normal for the watch? It takes a lot of effort to rotate with two fingers, compared to say a planet ocean or sub C bezel action.


Mine very smooth so far I feel the smoothers among mid range seiko diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

My SPB077 was stiff,my first SBDC061 was stiff,my SBDC063 is stiff,my SBP087 is stiff and my second SBDC061 is loose.The second 061 was one year old and preloved when I got it.


----------



## lagunas2k (Sep 10, 2016)

MisterTom said:


> My SPB077 was stiff,my first SBDC061 was stiff,my SBDC063 is stiff,my SBP087 is stiff and my second SBDC061 is loose.The second 061 was one year old and preloved when I got it.


Good to know I'm not the only one. I wonder if this is a QC issue or just the way these are. I rarely use the bezel on this so its not a big deal, but seems odd for a watch that retails at $1K to have this kind of bezel action. I've had way cheaper Seiko's with better bezel action.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

MisterTom said:


> My SPB077 was stiff,my first SBDC061 was stiff,my SBDC063 is stiff,my SBP087 is stiff and my second SBDC061 is loose.The second 061 was one year old and preloved when I got it.


Six MM200??!? Do you have these in rotation? And what watch comes on Sundays? ;-)

Cheers


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

MisterTom said:


> My SPB077 was stiff,my first SBDC061 was stiff,my SBDC063 is stiff,my SBP087 is stiff and my second SBDC061 is loose.The second 061 was one year old and preloved when I got it.


What! Family shot please.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

I wear Grand Seiko on Sundays. Five different watches worn today so far.I will report on the SBDC065 when it arrives in a few days!!


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

MisterTom said:


> I wear Grand Seiko on Sundays. Five different watches worn today so far.I will report on the SBDC065 when it arrives in a few days!!


Ok, extended family shot, please!


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

Cr7_vt300492 said:


> Does anyone try install the ceramic bezel insert from Yobokies for sbdc063? I contacted him and know that he e selling this piece.
> View attachment 14262323


I actually sent him my OEM insert to produce the ceramic version. He fabricated one and sent it back but I'm still waiting for it to show up in the mail. Hopefully any day now...

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Cr7_vt300492 (May 2, 2019)

Linear said:


> I actually sent him my OEM insert to produce the ceramic version. He fabricated one and sent it back but I'm still waiting for it to show up in the mail. Hopefully any day now...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


Hi there, so nervous when i heart that from you. Actually i have one but the lume on this ceramic really bad. That why i'm trying to find another place which better. when you get it, please share how brightness of lume for me (
p/s this is my sbdc063


----------



## lagunas2k (Sep 10, 2016)

Cr7_vt300492 said:


> Hi there, so nervous when i heart that from you. Actually i have one but the lume on this ceramic really bad. That why i'm trying to find another place which better. when you get it, please share how brightness of lume for me (
> p/s this is my sbdc063
> View attachment 14267449


Did you swap out the dial, hands, and bezel? How? I really like those hands and dial. Super clean.


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

lagunas2k said:


> Did you swap out the dial, hands, and bezel? How? I really like those hands and dial. Super clean.


You missed the crystal and date wheel swap too! LOL

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

MisterTom said:


> I wear Grand Seiko on Sundays. Five different watches worn today so far.I will report on the SBDC065 when it arrives in a few days!!


Pics or it never happened! ;-)

Cheers


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Different strap .


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

MisterTom said:


> View attachment 14271471


Good God, man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momedic (May 3, 2011)

Just got my new trident strap from Erika today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Cr7_vt300492 said:


> Hi there, so nervous when i heart that from you. Actually i have one but the lume on this ceramic really bad. That why i'm trying to find another place which better. when you get it, please share how brightness of lume for me (
> p/s this is my sbdc063
> View attachment 14267449


What strap is that?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Crafter Blue CB03?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage123 (Jul 16, 2009)

Guys, 

Is there aftermarket ceramic bezel that fits those?


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Cr7_vt300492 (May 2, 2019)

jpisare said:


> Crafter Blue CB03?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it is CB03


----------



## Cr7_vt300492 (May 2, 2019)

jpisare said:


> Crafter Blue CB03?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it is CB03


----------



## Cr7_vt300492 (May 2, 2019)

lagunas2k said:


> Did you swap out the dial, hands, and bezel? How? I really like those hands and dial. Super clean.


Not too difficult to buy those parts except the OEM mm300 dial + hands. these were the most expensive parts ((


----------



## Justin Remington (Jul 24, 2012)

A few pages back, I jumped on a bracelt for a great price from another member. Great guy. Great deal. Showed up in excellent condition. Great experience.
But... I hate it. Indeed, it is a step up from my Skuba sumo bracelet, but not by much. It's just so chincy, and drags down the watchhea
d to its level of mediocrity. Unpropitious execution on Seiko's part. 

I know, I know. Everyone knows the bracelets are crap, but it is especially crappy when the endlinks can't even fit snugly between the lugs, instead it oscilates (ever so slightly) side to side, making itself well known as a piece of crap. Wheras this watch on the rubber, feels like a $2k watch, however on the braclet it feels like a $300 watch. I realize this will be an unfair comparison, but my black bay bracelet elevated the watchead to a new level. It made the watch a stronger piece (physically, asthetically). It used ceramic balls to lock the clasp in place, a joy to click when you easily snap the clasp on and off. It was secure, yet loose. Releasing the clasp from was its own experience entirely. As was the bezel - it would lock into plce for you at 12:00. Those little details separate the men from the boys. 

When do we get to be men? When will Seiko finally make a bracelet complimentary of their watches? For a few bucks more, I could get an entry level Sinn with a bracelet that is as fine as the watch itself. 

Am I alone in this? How can we bring this to Seiko's attention? If they're gonna charge more, than they have to add more value.


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

Received a lumed ceramic insert from Yobokies today. I'm not sure if this is the final product. Overall I like the style, color. I think the angle could be slightly improved (there's a bit of a height difference where the interest meets the bezel). But I think it's going to be good and this one is good enough for me for now...









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Justin Remington said:


> A few pages back, I jumped on a bracelt for a great price from another member. Great guy. Great deal. Showed up in excellent condition. Great experience.
> But... I hate it. Indeed, it is a step up from my Skuba sumo bracelet, but not by much. It's just so chincy, and drags down the watchhea
> d to its level of mediocrity. Unpropitious execution on Seiko's part.
> 
> ...


Damn, maybe a QC issue? I love the bracelet of my 061 and feel like it elevates the watch considerably. But admittedly this is the nicest watch I own so I can't compare it to anything in a higher price bracket. Comparing it to my SRP637 bracelet (which is terrible) and my SRPB51 Samurai bracelet and this one is easily the best of the bunch, but again maybe that's not saying much. I dunno.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Joining the fun









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> Joining the fun
> 
> View attachment 14280539
> 
> ...


Late saw someone posted selling usd425 only 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Remington (Jul 24, 2012)

jpisare said:


> Damn, maybe a QC issue? I love the bracelet of my 061 and feel like it elevates the watch considerably. But admittedly this is the nicest watch I own so I can't compare it to anything in a higher price bracket. Comparing it to my SRP637 bracelet (which is terrible) and my SRPB51 Samurai bracelet and this one is easily the best of the bunch, but again maybe that's not saying much. I dunno.
> 
> Though subjective, this watch is very nice and punches way above its class. WAY ABOVE. I hope that you are half as in love with your 061 as I am with my 063! You and I have commented on each other's posts in the past, and I believe that is because we both have a genuine affinity for the designs and sheer charm of Seiko engineering. A lot of people tend to dismiss Seikos because of the name printed on the dial - great for us who enjoy stealth and value. Don't judge a watch by its seiko! Could that be a new line?!!! Seiko provides value, performance, build, and a charm that only their counterparts can compete with at 4 - 5x pricepoints. But... those competitors do it all around, whereas Seiko craps the bed everytime with the bracelet.
> 
> I hope they level up, especially since they are trying to position themselves as entry level luxury in the American market. Micorbrands aside, Sinn is their only real competitor, and they practiaclly slay Seiko in the minutia. Seiko should continue their aspirations of continually outperforming the higher price points. Next step: quality bracelet. When that happens, the price will begin to skyrocket. I'm sure you're already aware of the brand, but if any crafter blue straps fits your model, I highly recommend. It leveled up my sumo to something awe-inspiring.


----------



## Cr7_vt300492 (May 2, 2019)

Linear said:


> Received a lumed ceramic insert from Yobokies today. I'm not sure if this is the final product. Overall I like the style, color. I think the angle could be slightly improved (there's a bit of a height difference where the interest meets the bezel). But I think it's going to be good and this one is good enough for me for now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi bro, as yobokies suggestion, you can use one or more doule tape to bring up the desired height. Can you try to make it perfect bro.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

sernsin said:


> Late saw someone posted selling usd425 only
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Rocket hands!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Need green.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MisterTom said:


> Need green.


True collector!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Believe it!!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Damn you people. Seeing all the sexy blue bezels and blue dials has me |.| close to ordering a SBDC033 Sumo (Blumo). Ahhh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Justin Remington said:


> A few pages back, I jumped on a bracelt for a great price from another member. Great guy. Great deal. Showed up in excellent condition. Great experience.
> But... I hate it. Indeed, it is a step up from my Skuba sumo bracelet, but not by much. It's just so chincy, and drags down the watchhea
> d to its level of mediocrity. Unpropitious execution on Seiko's part.
> 
> ...


Lots of comments over the years about Seiko stainless bracelets. I have not handled them all, but have handled a few. Divers mostly. But I got to say, there is one bracelet that Seiko definitely got right. The Black Monster (or Orange) bracelet. Thick and comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## navara (May 14, 2019)

👍


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SPB083

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> SPB083
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your IG pushed me to jump on a deal for one of these recently. You are now officially a social media influencer sir. :-!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> Your IG pushed me to jump on a deal for one of these recently. You are now officially a social media influencer sir. :-!


Ha! There are a lot of watches I might have to apologize for influencing somebody to purchase but this one is worth every penny.

Congrats on getting a deal for it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

valuewatchguy said:


> Ha! There are a lot of watches I might have to apologize for influencing somebody to purchase but this one is worth every penny.
> 
> Congrats on getting a deal for it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just checked out your IG page. I am in the 1 of 10 Trekker club; Grey dial, no date with ETA. I really like this watch. Bought mine new from Raven, and I believe I grabbed the very last one they had.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WeirdGuy said:


> Just checked out your IG page. I am in the 1 of 10 Trekker club; Grey dial, no date with ETA. I really like this watch. Bought mine new from Raven, and I believe I grabbed the very last one they had.
> 
> View attachment 14293579


Thanks! Raven makes some great watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> Your IG pushed me to jump on a deal for one of these recently. You are now officially a social media influencer sir. :-!











I figured no one is going to mind one more picture

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

These watches are great! I've owned both the Limited Edition blue dial, and the PADI version, but ended up selling both when I saw that there's a green Dial version coming out later this year. Will hopefully pick that one up as a keeper! 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 14293731
> 
> 
> I figured no one is going to mind one more picture
> ...


I mind that you're stopping at just one!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

imperio said:


> I mind that you're stopping at just one!


 thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

raheelc said:


> These watches are great! I've owned both the Limited Edition blue dial, and the PADI version, but ended up selling both when I saw that there's a green Dial version coming out later this year. Will hopefully pick that one up as a keeper!
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


Green dial is out. Checked it out this weekend. Also saw the Twilight Blue but didn't snap any pics.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

inspectorj28 said:


> Green dial is out. Checked it out this weekend. Also saw the Twilight Blue but didn't snap any pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you check out the green dial?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

inspectorj28 said:


> Green dial is out. Checked it out this weekend. Also saw the Twilight Blue but didn't snap any pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh snap! Where was this? If it's available online going to place an order tonight!

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

imperio said:


> Where did you check out the green dial?


Local AD in Maryland... I'd provide the name, still kind of new and not sure of the etiquette regarding specific store names/locations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

raheelc said:


> Oh snap! Where was this? If it's available online going to place an order tonight!
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


Local AD in Maryland... I'd provide the name, still kind of new and not sure of the etiquette regarding specific store names/locations.

It isn't available online but I'd think you could purchase/ have it shipped via phone. Message me if you're interested and I'll give you the store info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

inspectorj28 said:


> Local AD in Maryland... I'd provide the name, still kind of new and not sure of the etiquette regarding specific store names/locations.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isn't this a Japan only 300 piece LE model or am I mistsken?


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

imperio said:


> Isn't this a Japan only 300 piece LE model or am I mistsken?


You're thinking of SBDC079 which is the "Ginza" LE. SPB105 is slightly different and not limited.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

inspectorj28 said:


> You're thinking of SBDC079 which is the "Ginza" LE. SPB105 is slightly different and not limited.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're right! I got massively excited for a moment argh back down to earth


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

I was able to purchase the new green dial/gold markers SPB105 yesterday. Should have it in hand by the end of next week! 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## thisisjlai (May 13, 2016)

Hi all, excited to be able to participate in this epic thread! I just received the 063 a few days ago, but unfortunately had to return it for an exchange as I lost on the alignment lottery. Anders at Gnomon has been really great to work with, and he said he'd send me photos of a new one before sending it out. I probably should of ask about that the first time... In any case, it was my first purchase with Gnomon, and I'm impressed so far.

Can't wait to get it back!









Backstory: was at a neighborhood party two weekends ago and saw someone with a nice Seiko on. Thought it was a turtle from afar, but turns out it was the SBDC063, which I had never heard of before. Struck up a conversation with the guy, who was super excited to tell me about the watch, especially how it wears much smaller than the 44mm listed width. I was really impressed by the watch in the metal. I really liked the vintage vibe of it as well as how "flat" it felt compared to other Seiko divers. And that blue bezel was just stunning. Did some more research that night - the usual YouTube videos and found this thread. Pulled the trigger a couple days later, even though I swore I'd stop buying mid-tier watches while saving for more long term pieces.


----------



## ecworks (Feb 4, 2019)

SRPC23K1 just arrived from Jomashop. They offered a $20 discount code which brought it down to $337 with free shipping.
Nice watch, fits superbly on my large wrist. All the markings line up perfectly. Bracelet is actually very, very nice!


----------



## ecworks (Feb 4, 2019)

SRPC23K1 just arrived from Jomashop. They offered a $20 discount code which brought it down to $337 with free shipping.
Nice watch, fits superbly on my large wrist. All the markings line up perfectly. Bracelet is actually very, very nice!

View attachment 14302375


with gray nato:


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

ecworks said:


> SRPC23K1 just arrived from Jomashop. They offered a $20 discount code which brought it down to $337 with free shipping.
> Nice watch, fits superbly on my large wrist. All the markings line up perfectly. Bracelet is actually very, very nice!
> 
> View attachment 14302375


Nice watch but wrong thread, should be in the Turtle thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

So comfortable.Really pricey......lol haha


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MisterTom said:


> So comfortable.Really pricey......lol haha
> View attachment 14303557
> View attachment 14303561
> View attachment 14303563


What jubilee?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> What jubilee?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could it be the jubilee from an SKX013?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Double post!


----------



## ecworks (Feb 4, 2019)

Sunburst Grey on black leather strap:


----------



## ecworks (Feb 4, 2019)

Sunburst Grey on black leather strap:


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Dude. You're in the WRONG THREAD!!!

WRONG THREAD!!!
WRONG THREAD!!!
WRONG THREAD!!!
WRONG THREAD!!!
WRONG THREAD!!!
WRONG THREAD!!!
WRONG THREAD!!!
WRONG THREAD!!!
WRONG THREAD!!!
WRONG THREAD!!!

Got it?



ecworks said:


> Sunburst Grey on black leather strap:
> View attachment 14304921
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Dude. You're in the WRONG THREAD!!!

WRONG THREAD!!!
WRONG THREAD!!!
WRONG THREAD!!!
WRONG THREAD!!!
WRONG THREAD!!!
WRONG THREAD!!!
WRONG THREAD!!!
WRONG THREAD!!!
WRONG THREAD!!!
WRONG THREAD!!!

Got it?



ecworks said:


> Sunburst Grey on black leather strap:
> View attachment 14304921
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

ecworks said:


> Sunburst Grey on black leather strap:
> 
> View attachment 14304915
> 
> ...


Why do you keep posting your Turtle in the MM200 thread? Put it in the Turtle thread where it belongs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I mean, it is beautiful but yeah......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

44G2JZ for SKX013.That's why I joked about "pricey" Under forty dollars.


----------



## sapsja (Apr 4, 2014)

Has anyone seen any modified versions of these? I love the 63 bezel and the 65 face, just wondering if anyone has attempted it. I've never tried 
any modding so am hesitant to try myself without knowing someone has been successful with it!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I just got an mm300 Strapcode jubilee bracelet as I read that they are compatible however as you can see in.the second pic there is a lot of play in the end links. I thought I read something about a solution on here. Anyone recall?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> I just got an mm300 Strapcode jubilee bracelet as I read that they are compatible however as you can see in.the second pic there is a lot of play in the end links. I thought I read something about a solution on here. Anyone recall?


Scotch tape inside the lugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Scotch tape inside the lugs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Likely due to the long day I've had but I have no clue what you mean, lol.

Where, how?


----------



## Cr7_vt300492 (May 2, 2019)

mplsabdullah said:


> I just got an mm300 Strapcode jubilee bracelet as I read that they are compatible however as you can see in.the second pic there is a lot of play in the end links. I thought I read something about a solution on here. Anyone recall?


You can fill the gap by silicon like me then it can be a re-use many time (you can not see anything from outside). Believed me, it's work perfectly )


----------



## navara (May 14, 2019)

Just received my SPB105. I'm very happy with the quality and colour.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Cr7_vt300492 said:


> You can fill the gap by silicon like me then it can be a re-use many time (you can not see anything from outside). Believed me, it's work perfectly )


Doesn't that push the end link further away?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Just received my sbp083. I was a little worried about the lug to lug however I'm pleasantly surprised by how well it wears and looks on my wrist. Much better then expected. Wears better then the sbdc053, sumos, turtles and samurais I've had. I prefer the looks of this one irl better as well. Really enjoy the rubber strap. Just wish it was a tad shorter.










The dial really is something special on these.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

navara said:


> Just received my SPB105. I'm very happy with the quality and colour.


Mine is arriving on Thursday! Also just received a marinemaster clasp for the bracelet. Where did you purchase from? How's the color of the dial, and the gold markers? Post up some outdoor pics if you get a chance!

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cr7_vt300492 (May 2, 2019)

mplsabdullah said:


> Doesn't that push the end link further away?


No, it doesn't. It fit perfectly ))


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

New arrival


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Received the SPB105 last night. Installed the marinemaster clasp as well. Amazing green dial with Gilt markers. The dial can very in color depending on the light/angle.









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Swapped a 6R35 into my 061, with all the other Sumo bits, plus a gold Seiko MM300 seconds hand 

Also, love the MM300 rubber on this. Don't think I'll be going back to bracelet!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow. Amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

jmai said:


> Swapped a 6R35 into my 061, with all the other Sumo bits, plus a gold Seiko MM300 seconds hand
> 
> Also, love the MM300 rubber on this. Don't think I'll be going back to bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 14325457


Nice work, this also just popped up in my Instagram feed and caught my eye! Looks great!

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

I tried on and really like the original Seiko silicone strap that comes on the SPB079. Is there a consensus on a better, more comfortable rubber strap?


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

Or if anyone has their original Seiko silicone strap they'd like to part with, please let me know. TIA!


----------



## thisisjlai (May 13, 2016)

thisisjlai said:


> Hi all, excited to be able to participate in this epic thread! I just received the 063 a few days ago, but unfortunately had to return it for an exchange as I lost on the alignment lottery. Anders at Gnomon has been really great to work with, and he said he'd send me photos of a new one before sending it out. I probably should of ask about that the first time... In any case, it was my first purchase with Gnomon, and I'm impressed so far.
> 
> Can't wait to get it back!
> 
> ...


Got my SBDC063 back last week and finally took some photos. The alignment this time is much better. It's not perfect but it's very close and much better than the first watch that I got from Gnomon. They were really great to deal with, and I highly recommend buying from them. Currently on a Fluco rally style strap for now. I haven't found the right strap yet, but this thread has given me a ton of ideas. I have a couple different tropics and waffle style straps from Cheapest Nato Strap incoming. I'm also considering the Strapcode angus jubilee for the MM300 that I've heard fits well.

My experience with Seiko so far has been the SARB065, SKX007, and the SKX013, and this is definitely a huge step above them and worth the price. The case design is really, really nice. The different curves and edges really makes it feel like a high end piece. Case design has always been an afterthought for me, but I paid extra attention to this one to determine that the 44mm wasn't too big for me, and going forward I'm definitely going to be more aware of cases. The combination of that amazing blue bezel with the warm gold glow of the indices really sets off this dial.

The SBDC063 also wears a lot better than other Seiko divers I've tried, both because it sits nice and low on the wrist and also because of its more refined aesthetic. The slim case and lugs makes it much more wearable as a casual (or even dressy?) option for the office, and not as "tool'ish" as the SKX, Sumo, or Turtle.

Super happy with this purchase so far and am hoping this becomes a keeper. I'm still very tempted by the Padi Pepsi version and the Oris 65 to be the main diver in my collection, but will see how this one settles in.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Looks awesome, congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Does anyone know if there are any places selling a ceramic/sapphire bezel insert for these?


----------



## Cdn328is (Dec 23, 2009)

Just got this!










Sorry for the scraped hands, I was working in a tight spot on my car today


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

imperio said:


> I tried on and really like the original Seiko silicone strap that comes on the SPB079. Is there a consensus on a better, more comfortable rubber strap?


I think Bonetto Cinturini makes the most comfortable rubber bands. I have a model 285 and 306 I eventually want to try on my spb105. Uncle Seiko also has the 20mm GL831 and Tropics that are supposed to be comfortable.

https://holbensfinewatchbands.com/collections/bonetto-cinturini

https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p148/gl831.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Cdn328is said:


> Just got this!


Very nice


----------



## Cdn328is (Dec 23, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Very nice


Thanks! Not sure about the strap, may try something different...

Any suggestions?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Cdn328is said:


> Thanks! Not sure about the strap, may try something different...
> 
> Any suggestions?


Scurfa rubber 

It would look great on the all black


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

imperio said:


> I tried on and really like the original Seiko silicone strap that comes on the SPB079. Is there a consensus on a better, more comfortable rubber strap?


I wasn't a fan of the seiko strap at all. I sold it shortly after receiving my watch and put on a Barton Elite. Cheap, flexible, tapers, doesn't collect near as much lint, and hugs the wrist nicely. Way better in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for the rubber strap suggestions all! Will continue to look for one. Wish I could see some in the flesh before deciding. I'd hate to end up with a bunch (I already have a stash of 22mm straps).


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

imperio said:


> Thanks for the rubber strap suggestions all! Will continue to look for one. Wish I could see some in the flesh before deciding. I'd hate to end up with a bunch (I already have a stash of 22mm straps).


I hear you! I accumulate straps like it's my job.

I will second Bonetto Cinturini straps. So, so soft and that vanilla smell! I have a couple but they're 22mm so nothing for my 061 or Sumo (yet).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

imperio said:


> Thanks for the rubber strap suggestions all! Will continue to look for one. Wish I could see some in the flesh before deciding. I'd hate to end up with a bunch (I already have a stash of 22mm straps).


Uncle seiko waffle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Maybe the perfect strap ever. I love mine. Going to order a tropic and blue waffle today from US. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdn328is (Dec 23, 2009)

Just ordered a 20mm Marathon watch strap. I'm pretty sure they're made by Bonetto Cinturini as the product page on amazon says made in Italy and it looks identical to the BC306:

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B007A569W6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://holbensfinewatchbands.com/c...model-306-rubber-black?variant=20726972252271









I love tropic strap look but it wouldn't quite fit with the modern vibe of the blacked out watch...


----------



## Cdn328is (Dec 23, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Scurfa rubber
> 
> It would look great on the all black


Thanks for the suggestion, ended up ordering a strap that is quite similar in style!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Scurfa rubber
> 
> It would look great on the all black


+1 for the Scurfa. That is what I currently have mine on. Dark blue for now, but usually on the black version. To date, this is still one of my favorite watches. The overall package is difficult to beat, IMO. The only thing I'd like to maybe do is add a signed crown, but it really doesnt need it, as it has a great toolish look.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Cdn328is said:


> Just got this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO WANT! I missed out on the preorder. Ugh! Maybe one day I can find a used one that doesnt have a jacked price.


----------



## Cdn328is (Dec 23, 2009)

WeirdGuy said:


> DO WANT! I missed out on the preorder. Ugh! Maybe one day I can find a used one that doesnt have a jacked price.


I got lucky, I found out about the watch in May after it was sold out. Took a chance and emailed them to be on the wait list, and they emailed me in late June notifying me that one became available. I almost passed up on it but decided that it would be easier to sell it if I didn't like it than it would be to find one if I wanted it...glad I bought it in the end!


----------



## Amplituder (Oct 29, 2016)

So I yesterday walked in on a Jewellers bankruptcy sale, and amongst all the things there was a somewhat empty looking Seiko display, with a MM200 just sitting there in the middle of it, waiting for me. I don't think I've ever done this instant impulse purchase. Getting a Seiko for -40% off is a good deal I think.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

So I switched to this strap a couple of days ago.As can be seen by the date.


----------



## Amplituder (Oct 29, 2016)

Btw anyone know if there's yet been any aftermarket parts for this model, like bezel inserts?
This thread is pretty big, and I don't really have the time to look through the whole thing.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Yobokies BoR for MM300 fits the 061 just right!


----------



## Smisen (Jun 1, 2019)

jmai said:


> Swapped a 6R35 into my 061, with all the other Sumo bits, plus a gold Seiko MM300 seconds hand
> 
> Also, love the MM300 rubber on this. Don't think I'll be going back to bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 14325457


Why did you change to 6r35? Is it 6r15 that is standard?

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Smisen said:


> Why did you change to 6r35? Is it 6r15 that is standard?
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


6R15 is standard on the 061, 6R35 is the new movement available in the new Sumo models. 6R35 has a 70hr power reserve vs the 6R15.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Just received this new Hirsch Robby. Although I have enjoyed wearing this diver on bracelet, the Robby is an extremely well made and comfortable strap.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Be kind with your comments.I'm real sensitive.lol


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sexy af. I love a diver on leather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The Dark Side


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks great Yukon! 

Is this your first in this series?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Looks great Yukon!
> 
> Is this your first in this series?


Thanks and yes it is!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Thanks and yes it is!


Right on!

Enjoy 
That topper edition is super slick and suits the design well.

Sadly I let my '79 go but I know a Seiko Diver will be back for me again soon. May be another '79 or perhaps go back to the blumo. No knock on the 79,just chasing something different and a tough decision was made.

I will continue to enjoy the pics and discussion here though!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Right on!
> 
> Enjoy
> That topper edition is super slick and suits the design well.
> ...


Boooo! Is there a way to dislike this post? :-d I feel like your photos and review is the ultimate enabler to buy from this series - sad you had to let it go.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

amngwlvs said:


> Boooo! Is there a way to dislike this post? :-d I feel like your photos and review is the ultimate enabler to buy from this series - sad you had to let it go.


I know 

Pile the shame on it's deserved.

Sorry to leave the family.

All my opinions from the review and beyond still hold true and I think it is one of the best seiko divers currently Available.

If someone said I could choose any seiko diver below the MM300 threshold for free,this series would still be it. Probably the 79 again but the blue gradient dial is terribly tempting.

Still a big fan as I said and I hope to get one back especially now that the initial and secondary market are priced a little lower than when I jumped in early.


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

Mrwilliams2 said:


> Just picked one up. Coming from an SKX and is my first "higher end" purchase. Couldn't be happier!
> 
> Ordered a MM300 strap as well as a GL831 from Uncle Seiko. Didn't see anyone post pics on a GL831, but I could have missed it while looking through all 135 pages of this thread.
> 
> View attachment 14177661


Do you have a picture of it on the Uncle Seiko GL831?
I'm thinking of getting that too.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MisterTom said:


> Be kind with your comments.I'm real sensitive.lol


I think it needs a chunkier leather especially at the lugs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Still liking this very much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

sernsin said:


> View attachment 14348355
> 
> 
> Still liking this very much
> ...


Oooooh great shot!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Happy Monday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrod81 (Mar 25, 2019)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 14349063
> 
> Happy Monday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice dial. What model?

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

rrod81 said:


> Nice dial. What model?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


SBDC065 / SPB083 a.k.a. Great Blue Hole

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Strapcode Angus Jubilee for the SKX013 on one one of these models?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Must agreed this 6r15movement very good, I am own sarb035 must said sbdc 6r slightly better. Yesterday watch is 4sec faster and today adjust back to 1 sec. impressive after own the watch for 3 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok so I tried on the Uncle Seiko GL831 and I found that I don't like how the strap does not flare out to "cover" the lugs like the original silicone one does. If anyone has a new Seiko silicone strap from their watch that they don't use, I'll be happy to take it off your hands, PM me please.


----------



## mrozowjj (Jan 31, 2018)

I just got my pre-owned SBDC061 in the mail and the bezel is very tight/stiff and there's kind of some slop in it. If this is normal I'm kind of bummed.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mrozowjj said:


> I just got my pre-owned SBDC061 in the mail and the bezel is very tight/stiff and there's kind of some slop in it. If this is normal I'm kind of bummed.


Doesn't sound normal.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

mrozowjj said:


> I just got my pre-owned SBDC061 in the mail and the bezel is very tight/stiff and there's kind of some slop in it. If this is normal I'm kind of bummed.


First time I experienced this was with my Sumo (Gen 2) that I just got. Ran it under warm water while turning it and now it's fine. Maybe some dust or grit or something in there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

SPB105



















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ja1911 (Jun 5, 2009)

Picked up an SPB077 last month at a local AD, the sales girl found a $200 dollar off coupon to help seal the deal with me.
This thing wears well and seems smaller on the wrist than it actually is.Another positive is the hands and dial are extremely legible even in low light.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

imperio said:


> Ok so I tried on the Uncle Seiko GL831 and I found that I don't like how the strap does not flare out to "cover" the lugs like the original silicone one does. If anyone has a new Seiko silicone strap from their watch that they don't use, I'll be happy to take it off your hands, PM me please.


Looks good in pictures.


----------



## mrozowjj (Jan 31, 2018)

jpisare said:


> First time I experienced this was with my Sumo (Gen 2) that I just got. Ran it under warm water while turning it and now it's fine. Maybe some dust or grit or something in there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tried that without much luck.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

jmai said:


> Swapped a 6R35 into my 061, with all the other Sumo bits, plus a gold Seiko MM300 seconds hand
> 
> Also, love the MM300 rubber on this. Don't think I'll be going back to bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 14325457


Would love to see more pics to better appreciate the gold hand and the strap.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

After a long time of not having Seiko divers, last year I started buying (and selling, and re buying ;-)) Seiko Turtles. They are fun but a tad big for my 6.75" wrist for daily wear. I still wear them on the weekend, but I wanted a Seiko diver I could wear at work. Repurchased an SKX, but even though its a classic, I wanted something better. After long nights of reading thread after thread about the SBDC061 and the SBDC051, I made my choice and have to say I am extremely pleased with it:









As it has been said by a lot of you, the construction of the case and diameter of the bezel make this watch wear significantly smaller than the specs would suggest, which is a great thing. My favorites watches to wear at the office are my Tudor BB58 and my Speedy, and the SBDC061 wears as comfortable as them. This is my first "mid tier" Seiko and I'm very happy with the quality vs. price ratio. I would love this same watch with a 8L35, a signed crown and a mm300 clasp (or a better one, like the one on my Planet Ocean).

Now the bad, the watch is so good that now I also want a SBDC065 or SBDC071 for strap wear :-d


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Easily my favorite Seiko diver after having owned quite a few


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

mplsabdullah said:


> Easily my favorite Seiko diver after having owned quite a few


I really like that version too! I'm trying to convince a friend to buy that one instead of the black one that I have.

What brand of tropic is that strap? Are the lug ends of the strap squared or rounded? Thanks!


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Jraul7 said:


> After a long time of not having Seiko divers, last year I started buying (and selling, and re buying ;-)) Seiko Turtles. They are fun but a tad big for my 6.75" wrist for daily wear. I still wear them on the weekend, but I wanted a Seiko diver I could wear at work. Repurchased an SKX, but even though its a classic, I wanted something better. After long nights of reading thread after thread about the SBDC061 and the SBDC051, I made my choice and have to say I am extremely pleased with it:
> 
> As it has been said by a lot of you, the construction of the case and diameter of the bezel make this watch wear significantly smaller than the specs would suggest, which is a great thing. My favorites watches to wear at the office are my Tudor BB58 and my Speedy, and the SBDC061 wears as comfortable as them. This is my first "mid tier" Seiko and I'm very happy with the quality vs. price ratio. I would love this same watch with a 8L35, a signed crown and a mm300 clasp (or a better one, like the one on my Planet Ocean).
> 
> Now the bad, the watch is so good that now I also want a SBDC065 or SBDC071 for strap wear :-d


Great shots. Thanks for showing!

Wear it in great health.

Cheers


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

I'm trying to decide if I should go for the 063 or the 055. I'm leaning toward the 063 because the consensus is that it wears smaller (and I like the clean look), but I'm concerned about both of these watches' lug to lug distance. I have a very small wrist. I've never measured it so I don't know what it is...I just know that a Turtle at ~48mm reaches right to the edges of my wrist. So I'd guess that ~48mm is close to my limit. The 063 and the 055 have 50mm lug to lug. Is that a bridge too far for me?


----------



## rrod81 (Mar 25, 2019)

Kevan said:


> I'm trying to decide if I should go for the 063 or the 055. I'm leaning toward the 063 because the consensus is that it wears smaller (and I like the clean look), but I'm concerned about both of these watches' lug to lug distance. I have a very small wrist. I've never measured it so I don't know what it is...I just know that a Turtle at ~48mm reaches right to the edges of my wrist. So I'd guess that ~48mm is close to my limit. The 063 and the 055 have 50mm lug to lug. Is that a bridge too far for me?


I also have a small wrist around 6.5 inches. This is how 053 looks like.









Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

Thank you for the pic. I believe my wrist is 6.25 but I'm not certain. The Turtle is big on me, but works ultimately because of the curvy lugs and the way Seiko has designed the case (Monster works too but that only has a 47 lug to lug I believe). These new watches are more spread out vertically, but both have cases that dip downwards at the edge to hug the wrist, so I literally have no idea. It's hard to judge. The curse of the small wrist, I guess.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Kevan said:


> Thank you for the pic. I believe my wrist is 6.25 but I'm not certain. The Turtle is big on me, but works ultimately because of the curvy lugs and the way Seiko has designed the case (Monster works too but that only has a 47 lug to lug I believe). These new watches are more spread out vertically, but both have cases that dip downwards at the edge to hug the wrist, so I literally have no idea. It's hard to judge. The curse of the small wrist, I guess.


If you can wear a turtle the MM200 will be fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

valuewatchguy said:


> If you can wear a turtle the MM200 will be fine.


Thank you. Good to know. Turtle works (and I love it, so comfy!) but is literally at the edge of my wrists with just a 48 lug length. I guess there will be a tiny bit of overhang with the MM200 but I could mitigate that with strap choice.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Kevan said:


> Thank you. Good to know. Turtle works (and I love it, so comfy!) but is literally at the edge of my wrists with just a 48 lug length. I guess there will be a tiny bit of overhang with the MM200 but I could mitigate that with strap choice.


Not my pic but found earlier on the thread









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

That's helpful...I know exactly what I'm potentially dealing with now. There's a length difference but it's negligible.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Jraul7 said:


> I really like that version too! I'm trying to convince a friend to buy that one instead of the black one that I have.
> 
> What brand of tropic is that strap? Are the lug ends of the strap squared or rounded? Thanks!


Its an NTH tropic strap. Came with a watch I bought from them some time back. Not sure what you mean about the lug ends.



Kevan said:


> That's helpful...I know exactly what I'm potentially dealing with now. There's a length difference but it's negligible.


FWIW the mm200 fits me much better then the sbdc053 or the turtles I've owned. Looks better on my wrist as well.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SPB107


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

mplsabdullah said:


> I
> FWIW the mm200 fits me much better then the sbdc053 or the turtles I've owned. Looks better on my wrist as well.


It looks a lot like a classic Omega SMP to me in how it wears, the 41mm one before they moved to the Planet Ocean. I'm familiar with that watch and it wore great on my wrist. But it had 47mm lug to lug if I remember correctly, so it was fine on my thin, bony wrist. The SBDC063 has a 50mm. That's literally the only thing that's giving me pause -- the length of the watch. It does look fantastic on every picture I've seen, not doubting that. More wearable than the Turtle.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kevan said:


> It looks a lot like a classic Omega SMP to me in how it wears, the 41mm one before they moved to the Planet Ocean. I'm familiar with that watch and it wore great on my wrist. But it had 47mm lug to lug if I remember correctly, so it was fine on my thin, bony wrist. The SBDC063 has a 50mm. That's literally the only thing that's giving me pause -- the length of the watch. It does look fantastic on every picture I've seen, not doubting that. More wearable than the Turtle.


I was also concerned about the lug to lug of the watch, but as said before, if you like how a Turtle wears, the SBDC061/063 wears as comfortable (I actually find it more comfortable than the Turtle on my wrist).


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

mplsabdullah said:


> Its an NTH tropic strap. Came with a watch I bought from them some time back. Not sure what you mean about the lug ends.


This is a photo of a Tropic made by the same company that makes the Isofranes. Super comfortable but I hate the look of the end of the strap:









(Photo of a fellow WIS)


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

I'm wearing an Uncle Seiko Tropic strap right now, and while it's comfortable as all get out, I hate the tongue formed by the end of the strap, which would be eliminated by 2 keepers. I don't know why so many of these straps only have 1 keeper, or at least not a wide one.


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

Jraul7 said:


> I was also concerned about the lug to lug of the watch, but as said before, if you like how a Turtle wears, the SBDC061/063 wears as comfortable (I actually find it more comfortable than the Turtle on my wrist).


That picture says everything. Thank you. My mind is made up now


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Does anyone have the SPB097 twilight? Seems very thin on the ground here for what seems to be a lovely watch. Am I missing something? Does it photograph well but doesn't look so great on the wrist? I'm tossing up between this and the black 77/61 but not finding much discussion on it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Google search has yielded quite a few real world pics. Looks great! There is nearly a 50% price difference which is why I suspect you don't see many actually on the ground.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> Google search has yielded quite a few real world pics. Looks great! There is nearly a 50% price difference which is why I suspect you don't see many actually on the ground.


Yeah, I've seen loads of pics but a shame there's no discussion. So hard to decided between this and the black. If I get one, this modded blue dialled SKX below will be rendered redundant in my collection.


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

deleted post.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Norrie said:


> Yeah, I've seen loads of pics but a shame there's no discussion. So hard to decided between this and the black. If I get one, this modded blue dialled SKX below will be rendered redundant in my collection.


Nice looking watch! Having seen that, go for the black version (it looks fantastic and is very versatile for dressing up or down) - I don't know the state of your collection but I would think the black version would make the SKX less redundant than the 097.

That said, I have an SKX007 and the SPB077 and haven't found there to be a redundancy even though both are black dial, black bezel. Granted the SKX is on beater duty mostly.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Norrie said:


> Yeah, I've seen loads of pics but a shame there's no discussion. So hard to decided between this and the black. If I get one, this modded blue dialled SKX below will be rendered redundant in my collection.


That's a good looking mod and if you're happy with it just go ahead and go for the black MM 200. The MM200 is a big leap in terms of quality and wrist comfort.

Or you can buy the blue dial one and start the discussion on it! I have the Great Blue Hole and find it to be nearly the perfect watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

Just got this beauty in! Absolutely in love with the grey-blue bezel. Matches the admiralty grey nato perfectly I think. Wondering if I should swap the hands for marinemaster style ones... Any of you ordered from Robokies at monsterwatches?










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I've ordered MM300 hands from monsterwatches but still have yet to get them installed. One of these friggin days.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jpisare said:


> I've ordered MM300 hands from monsterwatches but still have yet to get them installed. One of these friggin days.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the quality and lume like? I was just checking them out after reading the last two posts and I think the SLA025 hands in steel would look awesome on an 061/077! It would definitely give the SLA looks without the gold accents.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I thought about getting in on the SPB107 when it was up but decided at the time that I wasn't paying that much without bracelet. Seeing pics in the other thread and asking prices in F29 had me kinda kicking myself until I picked up 083 this past week for a great price. Love it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

BubbleFree said:


> Just got this beauty in! Absolutely in love with the grey-blue bezel. Matches the admiralty grey nato perfectly I think. Wondering if I should swap the hands for marinemaster style ones... Any of you ordered from Robokies at monsterwatches?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My worry would be mismatched lume. The lume on our SPBs is the new lumibrite and glows so strong it's often greenish. I don't think any after market hands will match. I suppose if you get OEM MM300 hands it would work. Watch parts plaza sells SBDX017 hands but I'm not sure they use the new lume compound.

Errrr.....I've only casually checked this idea out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Desk diving

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

amngwlvs said:


> I was just checking them out after reading the last two posts and I think the SLA025 hands in steel would look awesome on an 061/077! It would definitely give the SLA looks without the gold accents.


Photoshop works wonders! :-d


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> My worry would be mismatched lume. The lume on our SPBs is the new lumibrite and glows so strong it's often greenish. I don't think any after market hands will match. I suppose if you get OEM MM300 hands it would work. Watch parts plaza sells SBDX017 hands but I'm not sure they use the new lume compound.
> 
> Errrr.....I've only casually checked this idea out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be my biggest fear because the lume on these is sooo good!


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

jpisare said:


> I've ordered MM300 hands from monsterwatches but still have yet to get them installed. One of these friggin days.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the lune really different from OEM? Do you think you could post a picture of the hands next to the watch?

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

amngwlvs said:


> Photoshop works wonders! :-d
> 
> View attachment 14395721


Looks a little short for the dial. Nice match for the design though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

This is the best I have to this point. I want to get these swapped soon.

Edit: oh, these hands were still in the little protective bags they arrived in, for whatever that's worth. I think the lume is pretty spot-on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> Looks a little short for the dial. Nice match for the design though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought the same thing but they were Photoshopped off of an SLA that was side by side in the same photo and they match the scale of it pretty well.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

amngwlvs said:


> I thought the same thing but they were Photoshopped off of an SLA that was side by side in the same photo and they match the scale of it pretty well.


I think the SLA dial is a bit smaller. I think it's the same issue when MM300 hands are installed. The SPB dial is larger and the hands are too small.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think the SLA dial is a bit smaller. I think it's the same issue when MM300 hands are installed. The SPB dial is larger and the hands are too small.
> View attachment 14396491
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks a tad too small but still better then the arrow hands I think.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think the SLA dial is a bit smaller. I think it's the same issue when MM300 hands are installed. The SPB dial is larger and the hands are too small.
> View attachment 14396491
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh, that explains it then. I just assumed they were they were closer in size. Good call and great pic of the MM hands!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jpisare said:


> View attachment 14396155
> 
> 
> This is the best I have to this point. I want to get these swapped soon.
> ...


Yeah, lume does look good in that pic anyways. Hopefully the hands last as long as the dial!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Slowly bonding with it. Still not a 6r15 fan though.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Slowly bonding with it. Still not a 6r15 fan though.


Is the accuracy lacking on that one? Or just 6r15 in general?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Is the accuracy lacking on that one? Or just 6r15 in general?


Typical 6r15 from my experience with like 6 or 7 now. Always slow.  Not out of spec by any means, but I personally can't stand a slow watch. If I decide to keep it I'll have to correct that. This will be the last 6r15 I ever buy though.


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

It is anyway quite easy to regulate it to the desired speed...I am more concerned about the positional variation of 6r15... definitely not a movement on par with the range of this watch in my opinion...

Just put ona brand new MM waffle on mine...









Inviato dal mio Mi A2 Lite utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> Typical 6r15 from my experience with like 6 or 7 now. Always slow.  Not out of spec by any means, but I personally can't stand a slow watch. If I decide to keep it I'll have to correct that. This will be the last 6r15 I ever buy though.


My personal experiece on my 061 2 weeks still within 6-10sec +-

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

airon11 said:


> It is anyway quite easy to regulate it to the desired speed...I am more concerned about the positional variation of 6r15... definitely not a movement on par with the range of this watch in my opinion...
> 
> Just put ona brand new MM waffle on mine...
> 
> ...


Based on the many examples I've had it's not even as good/consistent as the 4r36.


sernsin said:


> My personal experiece on my 061 2 weeks still within 6-10sec +-
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like I said after having 6 or 7 with this movement I find them moody/erratic, and usually runs slow right out of the box.

I'll not waste money on another 6r15 as much as I love Seikos.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

We have been talking about changing hands and I saw this picture, thought I'd share.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> Based on the many examples I've had it's not even as good/consistent as the 4r36.Like I said after having 6 or 7 with this movement I find them moody/erratic, and usually runs slow right out of the box.
> 
> I'll not waste money on another 6r15 as much as I love Seikos.


Indeed. Seiko moving 6r15 to mid range diver doesn't not justify with the price tag.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> Based on the many examples I've had it's not even as good/consistent as the 4r36.Like I said after having 6 or 7 with this movement I find them moody/erratic, and usually runs slow right out of the box.
> 
> I'll not waste money on another 6r15 as much as I love Seikos.


Indeed. Seiko moving 6r15 to mid range diver doesn't not justify with the price tag.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Based on the many examples I've had it's not even as good/consistent as the 4r36.Like I said after having 6 or 7 with this movement I find them moody/erratic, and usually runs slow right out of the box.
> 
> I'll not waste money on another 6r15 as much as I love Seikos.


Yes ...quite erratic but consistent within a "wider" tolerance...in my case 4r movement have been even more erratic..
Anyway I have been able to regulat both my 6r15 within +2/3 sec a day in the average of the up and downs...I wear watches also at night...

There is no comparison to any eta.movement for example...even a low end eta 2824 is less erratic than this ..

In the picture my measurements from a 6r15 I placed in my.mini turtle and regulated...not the best but not so bad...
In my spb079 the 6r15 fluctuates a little.bit more than this one..

[Edit...sorry wrong pic...]


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I would agree with all of the comments about 6R15 but interestingly I have owned a few watches with the NE15 and the accuracy of or positional variance has been excellent on those movements


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

To be clear in my mini turtle I placed a ne15...which is the equivalent of 6r15 movement that seiko sells to third party...and indeed yes
.is behaves better that a legit 6r15...
There is also a strange thing I noticed...6r15D has a white balance wheel...
While ne15C (which is it's equivalent movement...they started with one letter already in 6r15) has a golden balance wheel...they should be the same...maybe just different batches
But this suggests me a different material or treatment..

Inviato dal mio Mi A2 Lite utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I would agree with all of the comments about 6R15 but interestingly I have owned a few watches with the NE15 and the accuracy of or positional variance has been excellent on those movements
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting, and I've seriously thought of replacing one to the NE15 on a 4 year old watch, but ironically over the last few months it's went from notoriously slow, to running in the positive..........at least for now.

We'll see when the wind changes direction.


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Interesting, and I've seriously thought of replacing one to the NE15 on a 4 year old watch, but ironically over the last few months it's went from notoriously slow, to running in the positive..........at least for now.
> 
> We'll see when the wind changes direction.


Maybe it is just magnetized...anyway if it is only slow you can turn a little bit the regulation to a fester position...

Inviato dal mio Mi A2 Lite utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

airon11 said:


> Maybe it is just magnetized...anyway if it is only slow you can turn a little bit the regulation to a fester position...
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi A2 Lite utilizzando Tapatalk


I've checked them before and they are not. Just moody bastards........


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Loving my week old SPB077 - what a fantastic watch! It's even better in the steel than in pictures. And it really does wear smaller than its dimensions would suggest - rough and ready comparison pic:


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

I'm so glad I got one now. It should be here soon. I can't believe how they managed to make it wear similar to the Turtle in length despite having longer lugs. The proof in the pudding will be how it fits on my tiny wrist but I'm confident. Can't wait.


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

It fits my 6.5 inches wrist very well...so I am sure it will!

Inviato dal mio Mi A2 Lite utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

With the exception of the lug to lug length I personally find this wears somewhat small like a SKX.

Guess you could say I've finally bonded with mine.


----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)

@59yukon01 : Best pic so far. Looks very stealth.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow wow. That's sexy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

With strapcode....









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

brash47 said:


> With strapcode....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just my opinion and no disrespect meant but that straight end bracelet doesn't do that great looking watch any favors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> Just my opinion and no disrespect meant but that straight end bracelet doesn't do that great looking watch any favors.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No disrespect taken. I'd love to have a full molded end link set, but due to being a limited edition watch....I dont see strapcode doing that.

For me it's good, there is a straight end rubber strap with the gap. And although I edited the photo for some clarity, the shadowing of the black bracelet and black body actually hides the gap.

I'll get me a good nato as well since I like changing up straps alot!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> With the exception of the lug to lug length I personally find this wears somewhat small like a SKX.
> 
> Guess you could say I've finally bonded with mine.


Very nice Topper MM200.

Sent from my SM-N9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## bxtime (Feb 18, 2018)

I recently bought the SPB097 "Twilight" and can't say enough good things about this watch. Wore it on vacation last week on the black rubber strap. The dial is beautiful and the orange/red color of the bezel and markers really make the whole watch pop. I was debating this color or the new green or pepsi and this one was the winner. Couldn't be happier with my choice.


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

bxtime said:


> I recently bought the SPB097 "Twilight" and can't say enough good things about this watch. Wore it on vacation last week on the black rubber strap. The dial is beautiful and the orange/red color of the bezel and markers really make the whole watch pop. I was debating this color or the new green or pepsi and this one was the winner. Couldn't be happier with my choice.


I disagree. You could have been happier... If you'd gotten all three. Just kidding. Congratulations! Pics?


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

sernsin said:


> Indeed. Seiko moving 6r15 to mid range diver doesn't not justify with the price tag.


It's funny how subjective watches and their movements are - my experience of the 6R15 is +6 for my SPB053 and +2 for my SPB077 so I find it an excellent movement!


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Joll71 said:


> It's funny how subjective watches and their movements are - my experience of the 6R15 is +6 for my SPB053 and +2 for my SPB077 so I find it an excellent movement!
> 
> View attachment 14427393


Actually I am very happy with mine 061. You can tell my all 061 photos very well shots ^^

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> With the exception of the lug to lug length I personally find this wears somewhat small like a SKX.
> 
> Guess you could say I've finally bonded with mine.


Looks awesome!! What's the model number?

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> Looks awesome!! What's the model number?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Thanks....it's the SPB107 Limited Edition from Topper. Only 500 made and sold out months ago.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Still a favorite 









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

2x Pepsi divers


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Just received my SBDC063 from Gnomon this week. Really nice!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

imperio said:


> 2x Pepsi divers


How would you compare the size? I have an skx and always wanted an SBDCx but always thought they were too big for my wrist.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

They wear super similar on the wrist IMO. I own both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

kriiiss said:


> How would you compare the size? I have an skx and always wanted an SBDCx but always thought they were too big for my wrist.


What he said  - they wear similar on the wrist.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

imperio said:


> 2x Pepsi divers


Oof, I need to stop coming in this thread - I have an SKX007 and SPB077... One thing I don't have is a Pepsi in the collection and you go and post something like that... :-| Gorgeous pieces! Love the fade on the 009.



kriiiss said:


> How would you compare the size? I have an skx and always wanted an SBDCx but always thought they were too big for my wrist.


As mentioned above I have the 007 and 077 and while the SBDC/SPB definitely looks bigger it doesn't feel drastically bigger IMO. I have a 6.75" wrist and the curved lugs seem help the case hug the wrist better rather than simply sitting on top of it.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

kriiiss said:


> imperio said:
> 
> 
> > 2x Pepsi divers
> ...


Both wear nearly identical.

Dont let the stats fool you, diameter is only part of the story.

You "wear" the bezel of the watch (that's what you perceive as its size), and the bezel of the mm200 is around 42mm. The 44mm case dia comes from the narrow ridge that runs around it.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

I assume most are getting these from overseas. Anyone get hit with any customs charges on receipt in the US?


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

Impulse said:


> Both wear nearly identical.
> 
> Dont let the stats fool you, diameter is only part of the story.
> 
> You "wear" the bezel of the watch (that's what you perceive as its size), and the bezel of the mm200 is around 42mm. The 44mm case dia comes from the narrow ridge that runs around it.


The one caveat to this would be if you want to wear it on the OEM bracelet, which pushes the lug to lug well over 50mm. Personally I think the SBDC begs to be worn on a rubber strap, in which case I agree that it wears nearly identical to an SKX, and maybe even better considering the 20mm lug width.


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

I'm dying for some real-world pics of the "twilight blue" edition. That might be my personal favorite to-date, but I'd like to see some natural light wrist shots.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

basso4735 said:


> I assume most are getting these from overseas. Anyone get hit with any customs charges on receipt in the US?


I got mine from my local AD in January so obviously no customs there but I did buy a Squale 1521 from Gnomon last month and had $30CAD in customs charges which worked out to about 3% of the purchase price. Not sure how that would differ from Canada to the US but I can say that Gnomon was a total pleasure to order from and I'd be happy to order from them again.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

wakemanna4 said:


> The one caveat to this would be if you want to wear it on the OEM bracelet, which pushes the lug to lug well over 50mm. Personally I think the SBDC begs to be worn on a rubber strap, in which case I agree that it wears nearly identical to an SKX, and maybe even better considering the 20mm lug width.


That is a very valid point! I have both the OEM bracelet and purchased the rubber strap extra and can say that the end links definitely add to the lug to lug. It's actually very comfortable on the rubber especially if you're planning for it to be more of a tool watch. I feel like the bracelet dresses it up more.


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

amngwlvs said:


> Oof, I need to stop coming in this thread - I have an SKX007 and SPB077... One thing I don't have is a Pepsi in the collection and you go and post something like that... :-| Gorgeous pieces! Love the fade on the 009.
> 
> As mentioned above I have the 007 and 077 and while the SBDC/SPB definitely looks bigger it doesn't feel drastically bigger IMO. I have a 6.75" wrist and the curved lugs seem help the case hug the wrist better rather than simply sitting on top of it.


Thanks man!


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

wakemanna4 said:


> I'm dying for some real-world pics of the "twilight blue" edition. That might be my personal favorite to-date, but I'd like to see some natural light wrist shots.


There are quite a few pics floating around now. I think there may be some in other threads here? I went to my AD with the intent to buy it but did not care for it in person at all. I didn't like the contrast between the dial and black on the chapter ring and bezel, just didn't feel like it was cohesive. Ended up buying the SPB105 instead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Do a search on instagram.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Finally got one! As much as I love it though, I don't think it's a keeper: just a tad too big on my wrist.




























Love how small it wears, just wish it's actually small. I might try the mini turtle next.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Finally got one! As much as I love it though, I don't think it's a keeper: just a tad too big on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on buddy.

Well at least you know now.

I'm hunting for my "perfect" seiko now...not sure if it exists or not.


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

househalfman said:


> Finally got one! As much as I love it though, I don't think it's a keeper: just a tad too big on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel the same way about my SBDC063. I really like it but I like my Marinemaster 300 better. So, do I really need MM200? I'm thinking that I don't.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Right on buddy.
> 
> Well at least you know now.
> 
> I'm hunting for my "perfect" seiko now...not sure if it exists or not.





bolts40 said:


> I feel the same way about my SBDC063. I really like it but I like my Marinemaster 300 better. So, do I really need MM200? I'm thinking that I don't.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I'm waiting for a mm100 

In person it's actually not horrible at all; 2 years ago I'd have thought it's perfect on my wrist.

I might keep it for now until I find a good deal on a mini turtle.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> I'm waiting for a mm100
> 
> In person it's actually not horrible at all; 2 years ago I'd have thought it's perfect on my wrist.
> 
> I might keep it for now until I find a good deal on a mini turtle.


I have no doubt you can pull it off. Especially on rubber strap.

Enjoy it while you have it


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

househalfman said:


> I'm waiting for a mm100
> 
> In person it's actually not horrible at all; 2 years ago I'd have thought it's perfect on my wrist.
> 
> I might keep it for now until I find a good deal on a mini turtle.


I am own a 39mm seiko quartz diver like skx013 really a good size. Everyday beater

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

househalfman said:


> I'm waiting for a mm100
> 
> In person it's actually not horrible at all; 2 years ago I'd have thought it's perfect on my wrist.
> 
> I might keep it for now until I find a good deal on a mini turtle.


What's your wrist size?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

italy7 said:


> What's your wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


6.5"


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

househalfman said:


> 6.5"


Thx, I'm afraid I'd be similar boat at 6.75...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Trying out a tropic strap ,


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

CPRwatch said:


> Trying out a tropic strap ,


Looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

I have also 6.5 inches wrist...
I find it on my upper limit of size but not too big...of course couple of mm less would have been perfect...I also have a mini turtle...I love it but quality wise you feel the gap...dial is cheaper...case finishing is good on mini turtle but not on par with mm200...also price is half...so ok...
Mini turtle on wrist looks smaller because of reduced lug to lug but back case shape is similar and width is just less than 2 mm less, so you can feel the width of.mini turtle on wrist similar...but aesthetically look way smaller in the wrist...









Inviato dal mio Mi A2 Lite utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Uncle Seiko Waffle









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

airon11 said:


> I have also 6.5 inches wrist...
> I find it on my upper limit of size but not too big...of course couple of mm less would have been perfect...I also have a mini turtle...I love it but quality wise you feel the gap...dial is cheaper...case finishing is good on mini turtle but not on par with mm200...also price is half...so ok...
> Mini turtle on wrist looks smaller because of reduced lug to lug but back case shape is similar and width is just less than 2 mm less, so you can feel the width of.mini turtle on wrist similar...but aesthetically look way smaller in the wrist...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comparison, really helpful!

I put it on the bracelet and thought it was comically too big on my wrist, quite heavy too, so back on the rubber strap it went. I think I'll hold on to it for now and wear it on weekends. I don't have a new picture but it looks tremendous on the mm300 rubber.


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

househalfman said:


> Thanks for the comparison, really helpful!
> 
> I put it on the bracelet and thought it was comically too big on my wrist, quite heavy too, so back on the rubber strap it went. I think I'll hold on to it for now and wear it on weekends. I don't have a new picture but it looks tremendous on the mm300 rubber.


You're welcome..
I really love both watches ... And I think also mini turtle is awesome looking in the MM300 strap!
Never tried the MM200 with the bracelet..I bought it on rubber and I use is on the seiko MM300 waffle or in the zuludiver(bonetto cinturini) carbon pattern deployant strap..very comfortable and makes the watch look smaller...










Inviato dal mio Mi A2 Lite utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Looking at purchasing a SBDC061. For the pin and collar bracelet, are the collars located in the center links (Samurai-like) or outer links (Turtle-like)?


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

ChrisWMT said:


> Looking at purchasing a SBDC061. For the pin and collar bracelet, are the collars located in the center links (Samurai-like) or outer links (Turtle-like)?


Center links


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Biginboca said:


> ChrisWMT said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at purchasing a SBDC061. For the pin and collar bracelet, are the collars located in the center links (Samurai-like) or outer links (Turtle-like)?
> ...


Thanks, that was the straw that broke the camel's back. Just ordered from Gnomon.


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Well, I got this today. I feel it will be the first of many mm200s.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Well, after reading this *entire* thread over the past few days, I decided to pull the trigger on a 061. Ordered from Gnomon, scheduled to arrive Monday. I have considerable anxiety over alignment issues (I can deal with very minor things), just hoping mine isn’t way off. Still can’t believe alignment issues are such a major problem for a watch that breaks into the $1000 range. Those of you who have ordered from Gnomon seem to have had pretty good luck... Can any of you confirm your recent experience with this watch from Gnomon? Thanks!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

deddelman said:


> Well, after reading this *entire* thread over the past few days, I decided to pull the trigger on a 061. Ordered from Gnomon, scheduled to arrive Monday. I have considerable anxiety over alignment issues (I can deal with very minor things), just hoping mine isnâ€™t way off. Still canâ€™t believe alignment issues are such a major problem for a watch that breaks into the $1000 range. Those of you who have ordered from Gnomon seem to have had pretty good luck... Can any of you confirm your recent experience with this watch from Gnomon? Thanks!


I cannot confirm my experience with this watch but Gnomon, Anders specifically, was fantastic when I ordered my Squale 1521. Fast replies to questions, fast shipping and well packaged. When I bought my SPB077 at a local AD I had briefly considered the SPB079 but it had a chapter ring misalignment that I couldn't unsee so I stuck with the 077. I'm sure you'll be very pleased with the 061, it's a fantastic watch!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Misalignments really annoy me so emailed right after ordering. Anders got back to me right away and even provided a picture for my approval. I was extremely happy with the customer service and really excited to get the 061!


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Appreciate the replies, gents. Reassuring to hear Anders has been so helpful and quick to respond. ChrisWMT I wish I had the same foresight to ask for a photo in advance, novice mistake! Mine has already shipped, but I sent an email to see if by chance he has any prior photos of the piece coming my way... I strongly suspect all I can do at this point is hope for the best, but now I know better for my next purchase. 

Enjoy your new watch, I'll be looking forward to pics once you receive it!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Or, you can order from Seiya who not only won’t send pics. but states flat out on his web page that Seiko watches will not have perfect alignment. I purchased the SBBN031 Tuna from him. He was right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


This is a great look. How is it on the wrist? I find that sometimes, some straps can feel a little thin for the head of the watch.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


>


I have a nato just like that....I hadn't put it in yet because I forgot I had it.....you have inspired me!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

imperio said:


> This is a great look. How is it on the wrist? I find that sometimes, some straps can feel a little thin for the head of the watch.


This watch is perfect for Natos, and these ToxicNato's are perfect thickness imo.


brash47 said:


> I have a nato just like that....I hadn't put it in yet because I forgot I had it.....you have inspired me!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm going to source a Khaki PVD NATO also as I think that will work well.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I'd also recommend BluShark natos. Super nice quality for like $20 USD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Love mine. Just picked it up like new from a member here. +4 spd and fits my 6.75 inch wrist just fine. Got a couple leather straps inbound for her.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Californiaz (Oct 24, 2018)

Spring-Diver said:


> The SPB077 & SPB079/ SBDC061-SBDC063 will be $1,050 & $850. I'm sure street price will be 20%-25% lower.


was at my favorite local watch store today and really liked the SPB079, but at $850 retail it seemed overpriced. has anyone found a deal on this model?


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Got the 061 today, it's fantastic!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

061 on cheapestnatostraps parachute strap. So comfortable!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Californiaz said:


> was at my favorite local watch store today and really liked the SPB079, but at $850 retail it seemed overpriced. has anyone found a deal on this model?


One on eBay for $688 now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Californiaz said:


> was at my favorite local watch store today and really liked the SPB079, but at $850 retail it seemed overpriced. has anyone found a deal on this model?


Offer him $650 out the door and see what he says 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

650-700 I think fair value. Any idea how many the production runs for this model.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Californiaz said:


> was at my favorite local watch store today and really liked the SPB079, but at $850 retail it seemed overpriced. has anyone found a deal on this model?


Gnomon has the SPB079/SBDC063 on for $690. Seiko Watches - Prospex 200M Automatic Blue ?Baby MM? Ref. SBDC063


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I’ve enjoyed it fellas but my Blue Hole is gone to a new home. I’ll probably have another one one day. I do have a crafter Blue MM300 Strap that I bought for the Blue Hole that I’m trying to sell if anyone is interested. Check the strap sales forum you’ll see it there.

Enjoy your watches!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I've enjoyed it fellas but my Blue Hole is gone to a new home. I'll probably have another one one day. I do have a crafter Blue MM300 Strap that I bought for the Blue Hole that I'm trying to sell if anyone is interested. Check the strap sales forum you'll see it there.
> 
> Enjoy your watches!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did the CB strap fit it? I've got one for my MM300, but haven't tried it on my Topper LE. Just assumed it wouldn't since the lugs didn't look as thick.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Did the CB strap fit it? I've got one for my MM300, but haven't tried it on my Topper LE. Just assumed it wouldn't since the lugs didn't look as thick.


I lined up the lug holes and everything seem to fit. But I didn't go all the way and actually install the strap because I knew I was selling the watch. My suspicion is that it will work. Since you have one....care to try?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Any one know where and/or you can get new OEM bezels and inserts for these?

Sadly last Friday night I reached for a glass of water on the nightstand and knocked my SPB077 and Squale 1521 off the nightstand and onto the carpet. Half asleep I didn't think much of it because it was only about an 18" drop onto plush carpet but upon awaking Saturday I have found quite the ding in the bezel of the 077 at the 48 minute mark - based on the shape of the ding I'd guess the 077 landed dial up and the Squale landed crown up or down (perpendicularly) and the Squale's coin edge bezel did the damage. 

Curiously though, the Squale shows no damage at all so I can't even guarantee this is what happened but I don't recall ever dinging my wrist near hard enough to do that for it to just appear one day.

Part of me wants to replace the whole bezel since the watch is only 8 months old but have no clue about sourcing them other than heading back to the AD. Thoughts?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I lined up the lug holes and everything seem to fit. But I didn't go all the way and actually install the strap because I knew I was selling the watch. My suspicion is that it will work. Since you have one....care to try?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully I'll get around to checking it this weekend.


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Hopefully I'll get around to checking it this weekend.


Thank you very much

I sent an email to crafter blue asking if they are going to release a strap for this watch, and they answered.me they might think about it...

Inviato dal mio Mi A2 Lite utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

amngwlvs said:


> Any one know where and/or you can get new OEM bezels and inserts for these?
> 
> Sadly last Friday night I reached for a glass of water on the nightstand and knocked my SPB077 and Squale 1521 off the nightstand and onto the carpet. Half asleep I didn't think much of it because it was only about an 18" drop onto plush carpet but upon awaking Saturday I have found quite the ding in the bezel of the 077 at the 48 minute mark - based on the shape of the ding I'd guess the 077 landed dial up and the Squale landed crown up or down (perpendicularly) and the Squale's coin edge bezel did the damage.
> 
> ...


I think you'll find the bezel and insert will be one part. If you google "seiko parts" you should be able to find suppliers who you can contact and have them source it for you.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

That's a hot trio right there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Norrie said:


> I think you'll find the bezel and insert will be one part. If you google "seiko parts" you should be able to find suppliers who you can contact and have them source it for you.


Thanks for the info - looks like they'll have to source it - none of them had stock online from what I could tell. I'll have to decide what the best plan of attack is. I may just take it to the AD and get it replaced though I wouldn't mind being able to keep this bezel...


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

ChrisWMT said:


>


skx looks much bigger than the mm200?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

sernsin said:


> skx looks much bigger than the mm200?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Must just be the photo - I have both and can tell you that the SKX is definitely smaller. Not by a mile but you can definitely tell the difference in person.


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

Does anyone know the material the bezel insert is made of? Is it aluminum? Steel? I'm loving this watch so far but I'd just like to gauge how durable it's going to be.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

my favorite new Seiko! has gained 2 secs total the past 5 days wearing 24/7 :-!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

sernsin said:


> skx looks much bigger than the mm200?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're very similar and you're seeing a scaled illusion. SKX is 42mm and the MM200 is 41mm across the bezel (44mm at the case). SKX short lug length at 22mm and MM200 long lug length at 20mm. All in all they wear very similar.


----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

Anyone own the SPB097 Twilight Blue? I think this special edition looks aboslutely stunning.

Pic from Monochrome Watches :










Too bad it costs upwards of US$1,200. Definitely way more than what I'm willing to pay for what is essentially an special edition MM200 with 6R15 movement. But still, what a beautiful watch.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

ChrisWMT said:


> They're very similar and you're seeing a scaled illusion. SKX is 42mm and the MM200 is 41mm across the bezel (44mm at the case). SKX short lug length at 22mm and MM200 long lug length at 20mm. All in all they wear very similar.


Thanks for sharing, I am always admirer SKX007, only reason I don't own yet reason I don't a big fan of day window (lazy adjust) but I do own a similiar skx013 size seiko quartz diver. Absolutely love how robust it is. I am probably will buy back again seiko 7548 diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Finally got around to posting a pic of my 061. Chapter ring is off (of course) and bezel is quite a bit stiffer than I would like. I must say I'm pretty sorely disappointed, especially seeing as so many of you have had much better luck with yours.

This really would be my perfect watch if Seiko would get their act together on these QC issues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

At least the lume is excellent!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Hopefully I'll get around to checking it this weekend.


Finally got around to trying the Crafter Blue fitted rubber from my MM300 on my Topper LE.

I'm really picky with how straps fit and look, but surprisingly it does fit. Quite well in fact. It was just a little snug between the lugs, and is thicker at the lugs as the side picture shows, but isn't noticed on the wrist. Also there is a very small gap, maybe 1mm or less, between case and strap. If it was a SS case it would bug me, but being black it's hardly noticable.

Obviously I'd have to source a suitable PVD buckle if I wear it on this watch, but I think I like it enough to start looking for one.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

deddelman said:


> Finally got around to posting a pic of my 061. Chapter ring is off (of course) and bezel is quite a bit stiffer than I would like. I must say I'm pretty sorely disappointed, especially seeing as so many of you have had much better luck with yours.
> 
> This really would be my perfect watch if Seiko would get their act together on these QC issues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seiko seriously need to fix this. Many lost their confidence on seiko QC issues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

deddelman said:


> IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190918/9a2fa6263a16db9ae6495b3935274115.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Finally got around to posting a pic of my 061. Chapter ring is off (of course) and bezel is quite a bit stiffer than I would like. I must say I'm pretty sorely disappointed, especially seeing as so many of you have had much better luck with yours.
> 
> ...


Seiko QC aside, send it to Duarte at NEWW and have it corrected. These MM200's are excellent watches, get it fixed so it doesn't spoil the entire experience for you.


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Some play with light and colors...









Inviato dal mio Mi A2 Lite utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

airon11 said:


> Some play with light and colors...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a Batman! Nice shot.


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

imperio said:


> That looks like a Batman! Nice shot.


Thanks! Yes they bezel really plays with light and changes color in every situation!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

So 10 days in there were 2 issues keeping me from absolutely loving my 061.

1st was a slight blem on the bezel insert at the 3 minute mark. Looked like a hard water stain under the black coating. I was finally able to get it out with simple Mothers paste wax on a q-tip (free tip for everyone with these).

2nd was the bracelet, I was between 2 micro adjustments. I took a gamble on the MM300 clasp and got lucky, the MM300's micro adjustments holes are halfway between the MM200's when holding them side by side.

Might just be my favorite watch now!


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Airon11 can you post another pic with the watch a little lower? How big are your wrist?


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Palo said:


> Airon11 can you post another pic with the watch a little lower? How big are your wrist?


What do you mean exactly with wrist lower? More far away?
My wrist is 6.5 inches...
This watch is for.me on the biggest edge...but still very portable in my opinion and quite comfortable thanks to the chamfered back part of the case..

I pictures I must say like all watches looks bigger than in reality...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Well, you probably won't here this comment many other places, but the quality/fit/feel pushed me to flip my Green Marine MM300!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> Well, you probably won't here this comment many other places, but the quality/fit/feel pushed me to flip my Green Marine MM300!
> 
> View attachment 14491395


Dang that's high praise 

Love that dial


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

ChrisWMT said:


> Seiko QC aside, send it to Duarte at NEWW and have it corrected. These MM200's are excellent watches, get it fixed so it doesn't spoil the entire experience for you.


Thanks for the suggestion! I've looked into it but I'm not sure what I want to do. As someone very new to the watch game I get nervous about having a brand new watch taken apart and modified, though that's probably irrational.

At this point I might just try to sell this one and find one with perfect alignment. Or just quit dealing with the misalignment issues and find a MM300!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks Boats, and the deep Blue is IMHO, the best of the MM200s.....

Better pic below.......and as regards the MM300, I had a SBDX017, then a green SBDX021 and they are great, but the MM200 ticks most of the same boxes, and is a LOT less $s!











boatswain said:


> Dang that's high praise
> 
> Love that dial


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

deddelman said:


> ChrisWMT said:
> 
> 
> > Seiko QC aside, send it to Duarte at NEWW and have it corrected. These MM200's are excellent watches, get it fixed so it doesn't spoil the entire experience for you.
> ...


For the hit you'll take selling it and the gamble of rebuying another... You'd be much better off fixing it. Duarte has done chapter rings, bezel inserts, and hand installations for me and all have been perfect. This is coming from a guy who doesn't even let mechanics work on his cars, but Duarte fixes my watches ?


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Godfather111 said:


> Anyone own the SPB097 Twilight Blue? I think this special edition looks aboslutely stunning.
> 
> Pic from Monochrome Watches :
> 
> ...


I soon will. Just bought one online from Spain. Should be here (Australia) at the end of next week. I can see this series will be one for me to collect. Bought the blue hole a couple of weeks ago and the green sunset is next on the hit list.


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Norrie said:


> I soon will. Just bought one online from Spain. Should be here (Australia) at the end of next week. I can see this series will be one for me to collect. Bought the blue hole a couple of weeks ago and the green sunset is next on the hit list.


I have one on its way from Germany myself. Was too stunning to pass up!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

househalfman said:


> Finally got one! As much as I love it though, I don't think it's a keeper: just a tad too big on my wrist.
> 
> Love how small it wears, just wish it's actually small. I might try the mini turtle next.


So I ended up getting the mini turtle. Next to the mm200, it felt like a 38mm  It was almost too small but I got used to it after just a few minutes on the wrist.























































No doubt the mm200 looks so much better than the mini. Just something about it is so attractive. Next to the mm200, the mini looks...almost ugly lol.

Different story on the wrist though. I have to convince myself that I can pull off the mm200. I probably can on a casual, out of the office, setting. On the bracelet it's out of the question. The mini, on the other hand, just sits perfect.










Anyway, I promise I won't talk about the mini in this thread again (but I might in the "other" thread). Carry on!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Love that daytime lume!


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> Thanks Boats, and the deep Blue is IMHO, the best of the MM200s.....
> 
> Better pic below.......and as regards the MM300, I had a SBDX017, then a green SBDX021 and they are great, but the MM200 ticks most of the same boxes, and is a LOT less $s!
> 
> View attachment 14491425


The blue hole is gorgeous and I'm glad I bought one but I could never part with my green mm300. Saying that, the 200 series is more of an everyday watch.


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Morning lume. Happy Monday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Norrie said:


> I soon will. Just bought one online from Spain. Should be here (Australia) at the end of next week. I can see this series will be one for me to collect. Bought the blue hole a couple of weeks ago and the green sunset is next on the hit list.


Amazon Canada has these, for $1100 CAN - $800 US? - fulfilled by Amazon.......a little to much like the PADI version for me, which I had and flipped.....


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

The only dislike on my 061 is some lume filled uneven. Only visible in some angle, anyone have same problem?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

sernsin said:


> The only dislike on my 061 is some lume filled uneven. Only visible in some angle, anyone have same problem?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've noticed this on my 061 and on multiple others I've handled. Seen some other photos showing this too. The uneven appearance is similar to the hand-applied lume on the SBDX001 MM300, so my guess is the 061 is also hand-applied lume?

Can't confirm that, but many MM300 fans value this effect rather than consider it a flaw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

deddelman said:


> I've noticed this on my 061 and on multiple others I've handled. Seen some other photos showing this too. The uneven appearance is similar to the hand-applied lume on the SBDX001 MM300, so my guess is the 061 is also hand-applied lume?
> 
> Can't confirm that, but many MM300 fans value this effect rather than consider it a flaw.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's interesting. Thanks sharing the info, so I should value this flaw then ^^

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

I also have mine uneven in some spots..specially in the 12 hour marker...but it is only visible.in certain angles and daylight...at night when it glows like a torch it looks completely even and no shadows..
It doesn't bother me too much...if hand filling means a lot of lumibrite then I am happy ..and this one has really a lot..


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Trying it out on a NATO today. Super comfortable and light on a hot 80 degree day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

househalfman said:


> So I ended up getting the mini turtle. Next to the mm200, it felt like a 38mm  It was almost too small but I got used to it after just a few minutes on the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly I think it's fine on your wrist. I mean the mini Turtle looks good too, but I don't find the MM200 too big for your wrist personally. It works on me and my wrist is smaller than yours. I was worried it'd be too big and was pleasantly surprised at how small it actually wears. It wears large on the Seiko OEM silicone strap, so I've been experimenting. It looks great on rubber or leather.

You might regret giving it up if you do flip it. This watch is pretty much a home run for Seiko and is incredibly versatile IMO.


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Kevan said:


> Honestly I think it's fine on your wrist. I mean the mini Turtle looks good too, but I don't find the MM200 too big for your wrist personally. It works on me and my wrist is smaller than yours. I was worried it'd be too big and was pleasantly surprised at how small it actually wears. It wears large on the Seiko OEM silicone strap, so I've been experimenting. It looks great on rubber or leather.
> 
> You might regret giving it up if you do flip it. This watch is pretty much a home run for Seiko and is incredibly versatile IMO.


Great point about the OEM silicone strap. A NATO or a rubber/leather strap makes it wear even smaller.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Loves the coin edge. Happy Seiko provide an alternative to LE. This for me is like a dressy diver can wear for big occasion. My daily beater has to be the quartz diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Kevan said:


> You might regret giving it up if you do flip it. This watch is pretty much a home run for Seiko and is incredibly versatile IMO.


Shut up, man. I won't regret it, I already have it listed lol.

Not sure I agree about it wearing big on the OEM silicone strap...I think it wears great on it. But maybe I'm just biased - I love this strap.

On the WatchSteward strap they both wear basically the same. But then again, I may just be biased - I love these steward straps.

I think the deciding factor was that I couldn't wear it on the bracelet. It was comically too big on it. Now I'm not a bracelet guy, but I want that option. Too bad since it's actually a good bracelet compared to the ones that come with the regular-sized turtles or the skx.

I might try it again in the future but for now it's been related to f29.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

mmmmm mmmmm MM200


----------



## rrod81 (Mar 25, 2019)

ChrisWMT said:


> mmmmm mmmmm MM200


Nice shot. What's your wrist size?

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

rrod81 said:


> Nice shot. What's your wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


7" and flat-topped


----------



## rrod81 (Mar 25, 2019)

ChrisWMT said:


> 7" and flat-topped


It sits perfectly on your wrist.

Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

New watch.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Enjoying this driver









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Feeling dark..... and like a ninja









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Finally got around to trying the Crafter Blue fitted rubber from my MM300 on my Topper LE.
> 
> I'm really picky with how straps fit and look, but surprisingly it does fit. Quite well in fact. It was just a little snug between the lugs, and is thicker at the lugs as the side picture shows, but isn't noticed on the wrist. Also there is a very small gap, maybe 1mm or less, between case and strap. If it was a SS case it would bug me, but being black it's hardly noticable.
> 
> Obviously I'd have to source a suitable PVD buckle if I wear it on this watch, but I think I like it enough to start looking for one.


So do you recommend this strap?
Does the strap wiggles around the spring bar or is it snug enough despite the 1mm free space between case and strap?
I am also quite picky and I would.buy it only if the fit is satisfactory..I don't mind it being thicker than the case.in the lower part..but it.mast be sorted correctly and not able.to turn around on the spring bar..
Thanks


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

airon11 said:


> So do you recommend this strap?
> Does the strap wiggles around the spring bar or is it snug enough despite the 1mm free space between case and strap?
> I am also quite picky and I would.buy it only if the fit is satisfactory..I don't mind it being thicker than the case.in the lower part..but it.mast be sorted correctly and not able.to turn around on the spring bar..
> Thanks


It's very snug and does not wiggle.


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> It's very snug and does not wiggle.


Thank you very much !


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

How it lays on a 7" flat top wrist vs the ultimate benchmark....SKX007


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I have owned mine a year now and love it. Was afraid to try it because I have a 6.25'' wrist but it does wear quite comfortably.
I think it wears better than an Omega Speedy Pro on my small wrist. But both watches are about the max I would want to go.

I really like the "Blue Hole" version as well , might pick that up too in the future.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

FINALLY swapped the hands. Ended up taking the watch modding plunge and doing it myself!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

And back on the Uncle Seiko waffle.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


I really love the look of that strap...I might be tempted to buy it ...does it have its own clasp or you need to use the one from the original bracelet? It is cb03 right?


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

jpisare said:


> FINALLY swapped the hands. Ended up taking the watch modding plunge and doing it myself!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that hands style from marinemaster...but I have the feeling that the minute hand is a little bit too short in that dial ....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

airon11 said:


> I really love the look of that strap...I might be tempted to buy it ...does it have its own clasp or you need to use the one from the original bracelet? It is cb03 right?


It does not come with a clasp, so yes. I'm still trying to decide if I'm keeping the watch before I buy a PVD clasp for it.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


> It does not come with a clasp, so yes. I'm still trying to decide if I'm keeping the watch before I buy a PVD clasp for it.


Which band is that on your 107. I'd like to pick one up.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

brash47 said:


> Which band is that on your 107. I'd like to pick one up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Crafter Blue CB03 fitted rubber for the MM300, but does fit these. Does not come with a clasp.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

airon11 said:


> I really like that hands style from marinemaster...but I have the feeling that the minute hand is a little bit too short in that dial ....


Yeah, may be a bit short but I don't mind. I'm loving the look regardless. I'm just glad I didn't screw anything up lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

wears even smaller than photo IRL... much smaller than specs... 7" wrist


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

gr8sw said:


> wears even smaller than photo IRL... much smaller than specs... 7" wrist
> 
> View attachment 14526593


Looks perfect on your wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


> Crafter Blue CB03 fitted rubber for the MM300, but does fit these. Does not come with a clasp.


I'll order one. I already have their PVD dive clasp and standard clasp that I put on the Hexad Oyster I have on my 107.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Norrie said:


> I soon will. Just bought one online from Spain. Should be here (Australia) at the end of next week. I can see this series will be one for me to collect. Bought the blue hole a couple of weeks ago and the green sunset is next on the hit list.


Did you enquire with Seiko Australia about their availability? EDIT: this is an EU and US special edition. Whoops.


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

yokied said:


> Did you enquire with Seiko Australia about their availability? EDIT: this is an EU and US special edition. Whoops.


Is this in reference to the SPB097J1? I sourced mine from Unger Schmuck in Germany - great price (assuming you don't pay VAT) and amazing service. Extra swag included as well...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

winstoda said:


> Is this in reference to the SPB097J1? I sourced mine from Unger Schmuck in Germany - great price (assuming you don't pay VAT) and amazing service. Extra swag included as well...


Great price indeed - ordered thanks. I haven't had the best luck with swag but I'll bite - what did you get?


----------



## HansVanL (Nov 4, 2018)

Today I have received mine. What a superb watch.


----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)

Blue dial sure pops on that watch. Nice.


----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)

59yukon01 said:


>


Military issuesque


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

jpisare said:


> And back on the Uncle Seiko waffle.


Looks great, can you provide a lume shot please?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Zensa_06 said:


> Looks great, can you provide a lume shot please?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

jpisare said:


>


Wow! From the picture it looks like the lume matches pretty well!

Sorry, another question...does the lume glow as long as Seiko's lume? Does it fade faster?

Thanks!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I've not actually tested that! Let me try later when I get home. I'll hit it with the iPhone's LEDs and get it glowing. I'll report back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

yokied said:


> Great price indeed - ordered thanks. I haven't had the best luck with swag but I'll bite - what did you get?


The watch was delivered in a huge box which puzzled me initially. There was a nice Prospex bag, a miniature diving helmet, some pens, and other little assorted goodies. A pleasant surprise for sure!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

winstoda said:


> The watch was delivered in a huge box which puzzled me initially. There was a nice Prospex bag, a miniature diving helmet, some pens, and other little assorted goodies. A pleasant surprise for sure!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


You gotta post pics!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Aesop Vu said:


> You gotta post pics!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Aesop Vu said:


> You gotta post pics!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This!


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

winstoda said:


> The watch was delivered in a huge box which puzzled me initially. There was a nice Prospex bag, a miniature diving helmet, some pens, and other little assorted goodies. A pleasant surprise for sure!


Believe it or not, the swag (bag, diver helmet and other goodies) are actually listed on the Unger product page. I didn't even bother to read it before I ordered but threw it through google translate and sure enough... I wonder if everybody buying this watch is receiving this swag. I'll post photos when mine gets here, probably next week now.


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


>


Man that Topper edition is soooo sexy. That little bit of red on the seconds hand really makes it all pop.


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

Aesop Vu said:


> Man that Topper edition is soooo sexy. That little bit of red on the seconds hand really makes it all pop.


It's an orange tipped seconds hand, not red


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

imperio said:


> It's an orange tipped seconds hand, not red


Thanks for the correction! Regardless...sexy AF


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Aesop Vu said:


> You gotta post pics!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Traveling this week... Will do once I'm back home.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

yokied said:


> Believe it or not, the swag (bag, diver helmet and other goodies) are actually listed on the Unger product page. I didn't even bother to read it before I ordered but threw it through google translate and sure enough... I wonder if everybody buying this watch is receiving this swag. I'll post photos when mine gets here, probably next week now.


That's pretty funny, I didn't even notice that. I should have figured though, I'm not one who gets lucky with those kinds of things...

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

Aesop Vu said:


> Thanks for the correction! Regardless...sexy AF


Agreed, very sexy.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Aesop Vu said:


> Man that Topper edition is soooo sexy. That little bit of red on the seconds hand really makes it all pop.


Lighter browns and khakis are shades that do well in the strap department, apart from black obviously. This is a black watch that makes sense. Classical diver shape and case (even if a little oversize), simple dial and hands, scratch resistance, killer lume.


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Coral Blue









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## intransit (Dec 29, 2017)

Just added this one to my collection! Very excited.


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

I've been enjoying this watch. I've worn it on rubber and leather. I typically don't do bracelets, but this one seems like it needs one. The problem is, it's already 50mm lug to lug (which is the absolute limit of my squirrel wrist) and I can't have a bracelet with endlinks that extend that. Is there any bracelet out there suitable for this watch that articulates straight down from the lugs like a strap? Jubilee, Beads of Rice etc? I was thinking mesh at first but I don't think mesh would suit the look.

I don't know much about bracelets because I typically don't wear them unless they are the "form to the wrist" type. I don't even know what's out there, but I don't believe companies have made dedicated bracelets for this watch....unless the MM300 ones fit.


----------



## reuben3 (Jul 6, 2018)

cadomniel said:


> I have owned mine a year now and love it. Was afraid to try it because I have a 6.25'' wrist but it does wear quite comfortably.
> I think it wears better than an Omega Speedy Pro on my small wrist. But both watches are about the max I would want to go.
> 
> I really like the "Blue Hole" version as well , might pick that up too in the future.


Sits very nice on your smaller wrist!

I have 6-6.25ish wrist too and I'm contemplating between 061-063 and 051-053. I see you have the limited green dial on the top right, do you feel its much larger on your wrist although its smaller on paper?


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

reuben3 said:


> Sits very nice on your smaller wrist!
> 
> I have 6-6.25ish wrist too and I'm contemplating between 061-063 and 051-053. I see you have the limited green dial on the top right, do you feel its much larger on your wrist although its smaller on paper?


I have the same wrist size as you, and I was faced with the same quandary a month ago. I bought the 063, and it wears like a 41mm watch. Surprisingly small despite what the specs say. You'll have no issue.


----------



## kendevis (Sep 5, 2016)

Kevan said:


> I've been enjoying this watch. I've worn it on rubber and leather. I typically don't do bracelets, but this one seems like it needs one. The problem is, it's already 50mm lug to lug (which is the absolute limit of my squirrel wrist) and I can't have a bracelet with endlinks that extend that. Is there any bracelet out there suitable for this watch that articulates straight down from the lugs like a strap? Jubilee, Beads of Rice etc? I was thinking mesh at first but I don't think mesh would suit the look.
> 
> I don't know much about bracelets because I typically don't wear them unless they are the "form to the wrist" type. I don't even know what's out there, but I don't believe companies have made dedicated bracelets for this watch....unless the MM300 ones fit.


Hello, I know it's a huge thread, but I tried to read this all on weekend.. my God!
Anyways, what I think I understood, about bracelet, is that there are 2 options:

1: Buy a Strapcode bracelet for MM300, and make a small modify to it, with some silicon or scotch tape on its back. It fits well, but the end link moves a little. I read about Engeneer and Angus Jubilee models.. I didn't understand about the rubber model, I think it's not good.
2: Buy the original bracelet for SKX013. It seems to fit perfectly with no need to change anything. But as I know, its quality is very poor

I didn't read about anybody tried to buy a Strapcode bracelet for SKX013, I don't know why.. But I don't know if solid end link would fit as good as original empty ones..

If you discover something, or if you read something that I missed while reading 182 pages in one day, please let me know


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

absolutely love this watch :-!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

gr8sw said:


> absolutely love this watch :-!
> 
> View attachment 14548597


Great shot!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

kendevis said:


> Hello, I know it's a huge thread, but I tried to read this all on weekend.. my God!
> Anyways, what I think I understood, about bracelet, is that there are 2 options:
> 
> 1: Buy a Strapcode bracelet for MM300, and make a small modify to it, with some silicon or scotch tape on its back. It fits well, but the end link moves a little. I read about Engeneer and Angus Jubilee models.. I didn't understand about the rubber model, I think it's not good.
> ...


For this watch and the 051 series. Just make the Seiko purchase. The 2 particular bracelets for these watches are some of the best seiko has to offer and match perfectly. It is worth the extra money to get the OEM bracelet.

This is what you are looking for. Like the bracelet for the 051, people regularly sell them.

Seiko No.M01X431

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Vacation in Key West


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

It probably should be posted to every page in this thread that these do wear very well indeed, much smaller than the 44mm spec suggests, more like 40-42. I've ordered a couple of fabric straps but might just leave it on the very comfortable silicon, even if I may shorten it. Behold, another Topper Ninja and my final attempt at a black watch.


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

So happy with this purchase.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ASC777 (Oct 15, 2019)

Loving my GBH


----------



## ASC777 (Oct 15, 2019)

jpisare said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


love the hands!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

jpisare said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you swapped the crystal also? What did you fit?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Top hat sapphire crystal from Crystaltimes. CT117.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Rocket 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Is this a standard sort of promo for Seiko? Found it looking for reviews of my incoming...


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

sernsin said:


> Rocket


One of my favorite little things with this piece! Great shot.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

amngwlvs said:


> Thanks for the info - looks like they'll have to source it - none of them had stock online from what I could tell. I'll have to decide what the best plan of attack is. I may just take it to the AD and get it replaced though I wouldn't mind being able to keep this bezel...


I have just read this. Did you ever find the insert? Especially for the SPB079/SBDC063?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

cyberwarhol said:


> I have just read this. Did you ever find the insert? Especially for the SPB079/SBDC063?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No... I heard that the insert and bezel itself are a one piece design so I think it would be a full bezel swap - not sure if you can buy the insert alone. As of now I haven't got as far as taking the watch to the AD (they are an hour away and have hours that conflict with work) to see if they can get me a new bezel so I've just been living with the ding. Let me know if you end up finding a source because I'd have no issue ordering a new bezel and having it swapped, I'd just like to keep the original.


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

Maybe I'm an idiot, but I cannot for the life of me put the bracelet back on. Does anyone have any tips or advice on how to put it back on?


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

Aesop Vu said:


> Maybe I'm an idiot, but I cannot for the life of me put the bracelet back on. Does anyone have any tips or advice on how to put it back on?


I usually try fitting the bracelet on without the springbars first, before reattempting with springbars. This helps me visualize the process and see where the tricky points may be.


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Aesop Vu said:


> Maybe I'm an idiot, but I cannot for the life of me put the bracelet back on. Does anyone have any tips or advice on how to put it back on?


It was a pain. I think the long lugs make this one slightly tricky compared to others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Aesop Vu said:


> Maybe I'm an idiot, but I cannot for the life of me put the bracelet back on. Does anyone have any tips or advice on how to put it back on?


Admittedly this is a pain the first couple of times.

Firstly, be patient. I am left handed so I use my spring bar tool with my left hand - you may need to reverse hands if you're a righty. I find the process easier working vertically (crown up or down) so for clarity's sake, let's say I'm fitting the 6 o'clock end of the bracelet with the crown up. My view will be something like this:









I slide the spring bar into the end link holding the bottom of the spring bar flush with the bottom of the end link; the top of the spring bar will stick out of the top of the endlink for now. Fit the end link between the lugs pushing the bottom half of the end link into place making sure that it is positioned around the case accordingly. The top won't slide into place yet because the spring bar is sticking out but the bottom should fit, albeit, with the top angled toward you. Holding the bottom of the end link in place with my right thumb and index finger I can slide the spring bar down into the bottom lug hole. With the bottom of the spring bar in place (still holding with your right thumb on the back and index finger on the dial side) I can use my left hand to carefully push the top half of the spring bar tool down to fit the spring bar into the top lug hole.

Celebrate your success with a cold beer!

Hopefully that helps! good luck!


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Is but troublesome but in order avoid more scratches can tape the lugs and body. I know is kinda messy but this is a safe way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

amngwlvs said:


> No... I heard that the insert and bezel itself are a one piece design so I think it would be a full bezel swap - not sure if you can buy the insert alone. As of now I haven't got as far as taking the watch to the AD (they are an hour away and have hours that conflict with work) to see if they can get me a new bezel so I've just been living with the ding. Let me know if you end up finding a source because I'd have no issue ordering a new bezel and having it swapped, I'd just like to keep the original.


Thanks. I will also have to drop by a Seiko service centre one day and ask about that. Will let you all know when I do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

amngwlvs said:


> Admittedly this is a pain the first couple of times.
> 
> Firstly, be patient. I am left handed so I use my spring bar tool with my left hand - you may need to reverse hands if you're a righty. I find the process easier working vertically (crown up or down) so for clarity's sake, let's say I'm fitting the 6 o'clock end of the bracelet with the crown up. My view will be something like this:
> 
> ...


Thanks!! After much persistence I ended up laying the bracelet squarely up to the case with the spring bar in the bracelet and then use the tool to push each side in. It was actually a lot easier than I was making it to be lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

cyberwarhol said:


> Thanks. I will also have to drop by a Seiko service centre one day and ask about that. Will let you all know when I do.


That would be awesome, thanks! What happened to your bezel?



Aesop Vu said:


> Thanks!! After much persistence I ended up laying the bracelet squarely up to the case with the spring bar in the bracelet and then use the tool to push each side in. It was actually a lot easier than I was making it to be lol


Awesome, glad you were able to sort it out!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

Sold my SARX055 and bought the SBDC061. What a gorgeous watch, and looks like it’s worth more than the suggested price.

I’m 6’1”, muscular, but 6 inch wrists, and the watch fits great. Lugs don’t over hang my wrists. 

I do notice a QC issue on the dial. The six o clock mark looks slightly off.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Jason Bourne said:


> Sold my SARX055 and bought the SBDC061. What a gorgeous watch, and looks like it's worth more than the suggested price.
> 
> I'm 6'1", muscular, but 6 inch wrists, and the watch fits great. Lugs don't over hang my wrists.
> 
> I do notice a QC issue on the dial. The six o clock mark looks slightly off.


Yes there also few others issue like alignment, lume filled uneven, bezel lacquered finished not even.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Anyone noticed mm200 inner bezel can see the steel rim. Any others diver in the market has such finishing? I seems cant find any included Rolex sub, mm300... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

First time on this thread.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

I don't know if I can share some old pics.


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Suppose you _could_ say I've fallen for this series&#8230; Thought this image might help some of you decide what to go for. I gotta say, each of these delighted me when I received them. If I were to choose one though, it'd probably be the twilight. It's truly unique. But each one oozes quality. They were all a stretch for me but definitely worth the dough.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Norrie said:


> Suppose you _could_ say I've fallen for this series&#8230; Thought this image might help some of you decide what to go for. I gotta say, each of these delighted me when I received them. If I were to choose one though, it'd probably be the twilight. It's truly unique. But each one oozes quality. They were all a stretch for me but definitely worth the dough.


Very nice ... I wish I can afford 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

sernsin said:


> Very nice ... I wish I can afford


Me too haha. Rice and beans for a few weeks.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

You've seen how these dials pop in sunlight, so here's the (Other Australian) Twilight on Uncle Seiko blue waffle in fairly muted indoor light. It feels just like I imagined: a slightly jazzy but not too OTT PADI.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

And out and about in sunlight today, forgetting to fix up the dates.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Has anyone tried a 62MAS silicon on the MM200s? The bands look very similar indeed. For the MM200 Twilight (SPB097) above and below, I think Seiko should have shipped a blue silicon instead of black with these. I'd like to try a blue silicon from either the Great Blue Hole edition of the MM200 (watch model SPB083, strap model R028012J0) or the blue from the PADI 62MAS (watch model SPB071, strap model R02C012J0). Thoughts?


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

sernsin said:


> Anyone noticed mm200 inner bezel can see the steel rim. Any others diver in the market has such finishing? I seems cant find any included Rolex sub, mm300...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is actually part of the bezel insert and not actually the steel of the bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

amngwlvs said:


> No... I heard that the insert and bezel itself are a one piece design so I think it would be a full bezel swap - not sure if you can buy the insert alone.


The insert and bezel are separate parts. You'll need to remove the bezel and soak in goof off for a good hour or so, and likely longer, to get it off. And the bezel finish is stout, no worries about affecting it with the solvent.

I don't know where to get inserts separately - if you find out, let us know!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

52hurtz said:


> This is actually part of the bezel insert and not actually the steel of the bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I am aware. Just a little touch make the bezel look different from others diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamboomerang (May 30, 2018)

yokied said:


> Has anyone tried a 62MAS silicon on the MM200s? The bands look very similar indeed. For the MM200 Twilight (SPB097) above and below, I think Seiko should have shipped a blue silicon instead of black with these. I'd like to try a blue silicon from either the Great Blue Hole edition of the MM200 (watch model SPB083, strap model R028012J0) or the blue from the PADI 62MAS (watch model SPB071, strap model R02C012J0). Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 14577101


I think it would look okay, kindof wish the blue of the rubber was slightly darker as it has a bit of a pastel hue. I'm using the blue rubber strap from my PADImas on my citizen NY0040, and i think it pairs up with the round markers, whereas a waffle goes better on the rectangular markers of the 62MAS.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

bamboomerang said:


> I think it would look okay, kindof wish the blue of the rubber was slightly darker as it has a bit of a pastel hue. I'm using the blue rubber strap from my PADImas on my citizen NY0040, and i think it pairs up with the round markers, whereas a waffle goes better on the rectangular markers of the 62MAS.


I ordered one from my local Seiko service hub which turned out to be the cheapest and easiest way to do it, a scarcely believable outcome in Australia.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

52hurtz said:


> The insert and bezel are separate parts. You'll need to remove the bezel and soak in goof off for a good hour or so, and likely longer, to get it off. And the bezel finish is stout, no worries about affecting it with the solvent.
> 
> I don't know where to get inserts separately - if you find out, let us know!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I would have figured. Unfortunately my bezel is actually dinged as well so if it comes to replace I'll be replacing the whole thing. Good to know though... Now if only we can find a source!


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

A few small pic of this summer.
I love this watch


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

bamboomerang said:


> I think it would look okay, kind of wish the blue of the rubber was slightly darker as it has a bit of a pastel hue...


Check out the blue waffle strap from Cheapest Nato Straps, in the 'clearance section'. The blue is a dark navy and the quality is rather good for the price!


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

SPB079J1, export model >>


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

It turns out these Barton Elite Silicons are very good indeed. They're the only rubber/silicon I've tried that rivals the stock silicon for comfort and they keeping the watch head feeling snug and secure at all times. Thoughtful design with the quick release springbars and excellent keeper system.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Today


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

yokied said:


> It turns out these Barton Elite Silicons are very good indeed. They're the only rubber/silicon I've tried that rivals the stock silicon for comfort and they keeping the watch head feeling snug and secure at all times. Thoughtful design with the quick release springbars and excellent keeper system.
> 
> View attachment 14592125


Looks good! Do you find the spring bars rattle? I've heard rumours that over time regular spring bars (instead of fat tipped ones) can wear away at the inside of the lug holes thought I've never seen any real world examples.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> Looks good! Do you find the spring bars rattle? I've heard rumours that over time regular spring bars (instead of fat tipped ones) can wear away at the inside of the lug holes thought I've never seen any real world examples.


Too early to tell and I'd have to defer to other more knowledgable and experienced folks on this one. Until I picked up the Ninja a few weeks ago I didn't even wear rubbers or silicons. Since then I've tried 18 of them, always tight and snug. I don't hear anything but the movement while I'm wearing it, regardless of the springbars (some fatboy, some standard, some quick release like the Bartons). Hopefully I won't experience any lug hole degradation.


----------



## Scironicco (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi guys !

My Seiko says hello 🙂

[resize=800]http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2019/44/3/1572428338-8ef4edd9-2939-4f4e-bd4f-492a72d08f9c.jpeg[/resize]


----------



## kendevis (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi everybody, I just received a beautiful hand made leather strap. I ordered it with blue/red string to match the pepsi bezel, I think it looks amazing, what do you think?


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

yokied said:


> It turns out these Barton Elite Silicons are very good indeed. They're the only rubber/silicon I've tried that rivals the stock silicon for comfort and they keeping the watch head feeling snug and secure at all times. Thoughtful design with the quick release springbars and excellent keeper system.
> 
> View attachment 14592125


They are nice straps.

The only reason I caution ppl against using them in seiko divers is that the end tips of the springbars on these straps is around 0.8mm (AFAIK), with the OEM springbar end/lughole port diameter on all modern Seiko divers being about 1.1mm.

The difference in sizes of the 0.8mm bar ends vs the 1.1mm lug hole COULD lead to excessive wear/deformation of the lug hole in the case long term.

That's why I normally suggest Toxicnatos spring bars i.e 2.5" OEM Flanged replacements or the "slimfats", which have have narrower bodies to fit most aftermarket straps, but the correct 1.1mm bar ends, to ensure minimal wear on the lug holes.

In terms of my own experience - I bought a modded 7002 years ago, which hsd the incorrect bars mounted (by the previous owner).The lug holes appear to have been worn badly, since now, even with the OEM Seiko Diver spring bars, there is some "play". True...I cant categorically say that the improperly sized bars caused it, but I'd prefer to avoid the risk on my own (new) watches.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

kendevis said:


> Hi everybody, I just received a beautiful hand made leather strap. I ordered it with blue/red string to match the pepsi bezel, I think it looks amazing, what do you think?
> View attachment 14600117
> 
> View attachment 14600119


That looks really nice 

The stitching to match the 3/4 bezel colours is a great touch.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Still really enjoy this one.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

mplsabdullah said:


> Still really enjoy this one.


Wow


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

MM200 active this week:


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Sorry a little late,


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

jpisare said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't like the MM300 hands anymore?

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Zensa_06 said:


> Didn't like the MM300 hands anymore?
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


I love the idea of them but the color was just off enough to annoy me lol. Lume was spot-on but the color was more stark white while the stock color is more cream or however you'd describe it. Subtle difference but enough for me to change course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

PADI on halveston canvas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Lume shot for good measure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

Today's wear









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Was going to sell but changed my mind









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txkill (Jul 23, 2018)

jpisare said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What crystal is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Since I got my shogun.... this getting less wrist time. Wear today remind myself this still a great value watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

txkill said:


> What crystal is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CT117 from Crystaltimes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

jpisare said:


> CT117 from Crystaltimes.


There are some options of AR coating? Does your crystal have a coating? If yes, blue or clear?


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

New watch time for me. Contemplating that SPB083J1. Might check it out in the Seiko boutique in London next week and see what I think. I haven't seen it around for loads cheaper than the £1060 RRP and at least I'd get one with an aligned chapter ring from there. They surely send only perfect ones to their boutiques.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Nanda said:


> There are some options of AR coating? Does your crystal have a coating? If yes, blue or clear?


No AR. Unless I'm mistaken when I purchased there were color AR options but no clear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

clyde_frog said:


> New watch time for me. Contemplating that SPB083J1. Might check it out in the Seiko boutique in London next week and see what I think. I haven't seen it around for loads cheaper than the £1060 RRP and at least I'd get one with an aligned chapter ring from there. They surely send only perfect ones to their boutiques.


You're serious?

I thought you just trolled the forums/condescended on users......and didn't actually like Seiko.

Anyway, see this pic of my SPB, from the FL Boutique (_please excuse the smudges on the crystal and otherwise potato-photo-quality_). Take from this pic what you will re: alignment.

Of course, not all Boutique watches are perfect.

Maybe you'll find one that meets your requirements.

Doubt it though.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Has anyone tried the new bracelets from Strapcode yet?


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Today


----------



## kendevis (Sep 5, 2016)

copperjohn said:


> Has anyone tried the new bracelets from Strapcode yet?


Not yet, but I'd like to try the Jubilee.. Hope somebody will try and show soon


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Wearing my SBDC063 "Wabi" today.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Anyone know where to get a bezel insert that will fit these? Looking to maybe try something different and would like to go with something that isnt OEM.


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> Anyone know where to get a bezel insert that will fit these? Looking to maybe try something different and would like to go with something that isnt OEM.


The only option I've seen is from yobokies. Not sure how many options he has, but I've seen a ceramic bezel insert

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Zensa_06 said:


> WeirdGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know where to get a bezel insert that will fit these? Looking to maybe try something different and would like to go with something that isnt OEM.
> ...


Thanks. I'll check his site out and send him an email.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

kendevis said:


> Not yet, but I'd like to try the Jubilee.. Hope somebody will try and show soon


I ordered a Boyer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> Thanks. I'll check his site out and send him an email.


Let me know if you find anything out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Rammus said:


> Today


Nice what is ur wrist size ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Tanks @Sernsin , 6,89" or 17,5cm


----------



## pets (Sep 30, 2018)

What’s the latest on curved end rubbers for these models? Anybody making them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Mostly black Seiko Friday,


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Rammus said:


> Today


Very nice , looks very similar to mine .


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

CPRwatch said:


> Very nice , looks very similar to mine .


How hard was swapping the bezels? Just a pop off and pop on the new one or is it harder than that?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

That's all stock, isn't it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> How hard was swapping the bezels? Just a pop off and pop on the new one or is it harder than that?


Very easy to do , you just need to two watches or bezel inserts available ( not too sure of insert availability) so I bought two watches to try out the swop . I swopped the bezels over from a SPB079J1 to a SPB097J1 & while not exactly setting the Modded Seiko world on fire ,I think it looks pretty good .


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

The Super Boyer from Strapcode.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

One mod I'd really like to do to my SBDC063 is add a signed crown. Anyone know where to get a signed crown and stem? I tried CrystalTimes, but doesn't look like they have one that will work with it.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I found the correct signed crown and stem.


----------



## kendevis (Sep 5, 2016)

wow, can you please show more photos? How is it?


----------



## kendevis (Sep 5, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> One mod I'd really like to do to my SBDC063 is add a signed crown. Anyone know where to get a signed crown and stem? I tried CrystalTimes, but doesn't look like they have one that will work with it.
> 
> View attachment 14667953


Wow! Can you please show more photos? How is it?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

kendevis said:


> Wow! Can you please show more photos? How is it?


Thank you. I will be posting more pics soon. I currently have the watch taken completely apart, as I am adding a brushed chapter ring and signed crown to it that I've ordered. I have a couple more pics I can post from the other day.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

CPRwatch said:


> Very easy to do , you just need to two watches or bezel inserts available ( not too sure of insert availability) so I bought two watches to try out the swop . I swopped the bezels over from a SPB079J1 to a SPB097J1 & while not exactly setting the Modded Seiko world on fire ,I think it looks pretty good .


That's awesome, thanks for the reply! I've got a ding and have been debating replacing my bezel but seeing this I may look into something other than just black. Maybe the Padi/pepsi if I can track on down. :think: :-d


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

copperjohn said:


> Has anyone tried the new bracelets from Strapcode yet?


I just received a Strapcode Super-J Louis jubilee for my SPB087 PADI version. I put a photo on my Instagram, I won't post pics to this forum but you can see it here:

__
http://instagr.am/p/B5nZMRlnp-b/
So far I am really liking it. The polished/brushed look goes super well with the case.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

cortman said:


> I put a photo on my Instagram, I won't post pics to this forum but you can see it here:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B5nZMRlnp-b/


Why wont you post pics here on the site? Is it so you can promote your Instagram and push people to that?:roll:


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> Why wont you post pics here on the site? Is it so you can promote your Instagram and push people to that?:roll:


Yeah definitely Mr. Helpful. It's because I don't want to grant WUS unconditional license and ownership of my photos given their history. And yep, I'm ok with that same agreement with Instagram.
Move along. I'm trying to answer a question for this owners group.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

cortman said:


> Yeah definitely Mr. Helpful. It's because I don't want to grant WUS unconditional license and ownership of my photos given their history. And yep, I'm ok with that same agreement with Instagram.
> Move along. I'm trying to answer a question for this owners group.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


Im an owner. So thank you for answering my question Mr. Insta.|>


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

posted in error .


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

WeirdGuy said:


> I found the correct signed crown and stem.


Can you please let me know where you ordered the correct signed crown & stem from .


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

I love this watch









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Zensa_06 said:


> I love this watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a fan of the original handset, but that really looks handsome. On that rubber too, mmm.


----------



## kendevis (Sep 5, 2016)

cortman said:


> I just received a Strapcode Super-J Louis jubilee for my SPB087 PADI version. I put a photo on my Instagram, I won't post pics to this forum but you can see it here:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B5nZMRlnp-b/
> So far I am really liking it. The polished/brushed look goes super well with the case.


Many thanks. Wonderful


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

cortman said:


> I just received a Strapcode Super-J Louis jubilee for my SPB087 PADI version. I put a photo on my Instagram, I won't post pics to this forum but you can see it here:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B5nZMRlnp-b/
> So far I am really liking it. The polished/brushed look goes super well with the case.


Very nice. The bracelet put the watch to another level

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Zensa_06 said:


> I love this watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good with the MM hands. Giving me ideas.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Just ordered the MM hands to go with the rest of my new mods. Going to try and make this look as vintage as possible.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Is the SPB105 (aka Dark Green Sunset) allowed on this thread?
Asking because I've got one in the mail.

Edit: added pic from the web.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Anglo Irish said:


> Is the SPB105 aka Dark Green Sunset, allowed on this thread?
> Asking because I've got one in the mail.


Definitely. Same watch, just a different colorway.


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

kendevis said:


> Many thanks. Wonderful





sernsin said:


> Very nice. The bracelet put the watch to another level
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to be of help. It's on a gray NATO strap at the moment for easy case back access as I'm trying to regulate it (was at about +22 spd, hoping for around +6). Once that project is done I'll post some more and better quality pictures of it on the bracelet. It's super comfortable, with the fine jubilee-style links.


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Anglo Irish said:


> Is the SPB105 (aka Dark Green Sunset) allowed on this thread?
> Asking because I've got one in the mail.
> 
> Edit: added pic from the web.


That's a really unique colorway. I can't wait to see some pictures of it in the metal!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

cortman said:


> That's a really unique colorway. I can't wait to see some pictures of it in the metal!


Standby then. Around one week from today, all going well.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> Thanks. I'll check his site out and send him an email.


Check out the bezel insert (prototype?)


__
http://instagr.am/p/BzbI1IRHziG/

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## theblueark (Dec 1, 2015)

cortman said:


> That's a really unique colorway. I can't wait to see some pictures of it in the metal!


I've got you covered.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

theblueark said:


> I've got you covered.
> 
> View attachment 14678679
> 
> ...


Beautiful ....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

My beloved twilight needs someone to open it up and tinker with it's ticker. So I got some of the crew together to run some tests to make sure it's not contagious.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sheeeiiiiit.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Zensa_06 said:


> Check out the bezel insert (prototype?)
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Thanks for the link. Thats a good looking bezel insert.


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

theblueark said:


> I've got you covered.
> 
> View attachment 14678679
> 
> ...


Beautiful. That's a lot darker green than I expected.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Im not usually a green/gold kinda guy (screams "old man" to me), but I like the way this looks. Not gaudy or cheap looking.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Agreed. This is classy af. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

You can find the OEM inserts on eBay from a shop in Tx. They are ~$100+ but include the bezel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

52hurtz said:


> You can find the OEM inserts on eBay from a shop in Tx. They are ~$100+ but include the bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm. Did a search there but didn't come up with anything... Maybe a hint on the seller's name? ;-)


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

jhanna1701 said:


> Hmmm. Did a search there but didn't come up with anything... Maybe a hint on the seller's name? ;-)


Same here, but didnt come up with anything.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jpisare said:


> Sheeeiiiiit.......


Took the word right from my mouth! Now that's a collection!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> Same here, but didnt come up with anything.





jhanna1701 said:


> Hmmm. Did a search there but didn't come up with anything... Maybe a hint on the seller's name? ;-)


Searching "SPB bezel" will get you these? eBay

Is that what you're looking for?


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

amngwlvs said:


> Searching "SPB bezel" will get you these? eBay
> 
> Is that what you're looking for?


Got it! Thank you!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jhanna1701 said:


> Got it! Thank you!


No problem! :-!

Believe me, I've been looking into them too over the last month or so and the black and grey dawn are the only ones I've seen on there.


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

Uncle Seiko strap









From my shyt liquor store gophone.


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

Okay, so I did some digging on yobokies site and found 4 bezel options for the MM200

Black or blue with traditional minute markers and black or blue count down bezel

I believe they are all ceramic and fully lumed


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Zensa_06 said:


> Okay, so I did some digging on yobokies site and found 4 bezel options for the MM200
> 
> Black or blue with traditional minute markers and black or blue count down bezel
> 
> I believe they are all ceramic and fully lumed


Actually looked those up last week.! Love the blue bezel with traditional minutes markers. The little accent of colour on the stop light seconds hand makes all the difference for me!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

SPB077 on strapcode anyone? Or stock seiko silicone strap? Isn't the diashield case shade different from the bracelet or strap buckle?


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Speaking of bezel inserts, was there any definitive confirmation on what the OEM bezel insert is made of? It's pretty universally accepted that it has some coating/lacquer applied, but some sources say the underlying material is aluminium while others say it's stainless steel.



Rikimaru said:


> SPB077 on strapcode anyone? Or stock seiko silicone strap? Isn't the diashield case shade different from the bracelet or strap buckle?


I believe the Diashield coating gives the metal a slightly darker shade. I can't say if the keeper/buckle on the OEM silicone strap has Diashield, but the Strapcodes definitely dont, so if you're discerning enough, you may well be bothered by the slightly lighter shade of metal on the Strapcode bracelets.








As for choosing between the OEM silicone strap or the Strapcode bracelets, I think all the Strapcodes have a protruding endlink that extend the lug-to-lug of the watch, making it wear unnecessarily bigger on smaller wrists. The OEM silicone strap obviously doesn't have this problem and hence may fit smaller wrists better. However Seiko rubber/silicone straps are known for being pretty lengthy, so the OEM silicone strap may also be too long for small wrists. I have a SPB079 coming in so we'll see how the OEM silicone strap fits on my 6.8-7 inch (17.2-17.7 cm) wrist.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I've got a perfect SPB083 on the way to me, Watcho were great and sent me pics of it to show the alignment, and I got it for £800.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

OmegaTom said:


> I believe the Diashield coating gives the metal a slightly darker shade. I can't say if the keeper/buckle on the OEM silicone strap has Diashield, but the Strapcodes definitely dont, so if you're discerning enough, you may well be bothered by the slightly lighter shade of metal on the Strapcode bracelets.
> View attachment 14688491


Thanks for ur answer. Thought so&#8230; anyway it's a keeper for me. Gorgeous watch


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Put my 061 on a grey nato and damn it looks good! Don't know why I didn't pick one up earlier!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Lookin good indeed, sir! Admirality grey all the way


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

This watch just keeps getting better & better the more I wear it ,


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

CPRwatch said:


> This watch just keeps getting better & better the more I wear it ,


I love the bezel swap on this!


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Rikimaru said:


> Thanks for ur answer. Thought so&#8230; anyway it's a keeper for me. Gorgeous watch
> 
> View attachment 14688849


Amazing photo. Can you shoot the same pic for my SPB051?? ha!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

jlatassa said:


> Amazing photo. Can you shoot the same pic for my SPB051?? ha!


Thanks  Don't own ur model, but it's cool too. Retro vibe appeals to me a bit more but hey, both variant are uber nice  About photo, well a bit of luck here, my photo skills are next to none 

BUT

More important question is: which do you prefer:

genuine vs beater


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I appreciate that Casio but I'm rolling with the Seiko 1,000 times out of 1,000. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

So I finished the chapter ring and signed crown install last night, but I am awaiting the arrival of the genuine MM300 hands to complete the look I am going for. They should be here no later than early next week, if that (hopefully). I'll post pics when all is completed. The signed crown looks SO GOOD on this watch.b-)

The only other mod I am thinking of doing is to change out the bezel insert for one of the ones from Yobokies, but we'll see how this looks when its complete before I make that move, as I currently do like the way my WABI'd insert looks.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> So I finished the chapter ring and signed crown install last night, but I am awaiting the arrival of the genuine MM300 hands to complete the look I am going for. They should be here no later than early next week, if that (hopefully). I'll post pics when all is completed. The signed crown looks SO GOOD on this watch.b-)


If this has been asked already I apologize but where did you source the signed crown? Also, direct replacement or did you have to chop the stem or anything for proper fitment?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

jpisare said:


> If this has been asked already I apologize but where did you source the signed crown? Also, direct replacement or did you have to chop the stem or anything for proper fitment?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries. I got the signed crown + DIY stem from CrystalTimes. They're currently out of stock on both the ones that will work, but I've been told that they will restock soon.

If you go to their site, search CT208 & CT228. Both of the DIY versions will work. Hope this helps.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Nice, thanks man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

You're welcome.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Still growing on me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Added a signed crown and brushed chapter ring to my 063 ("MM200"). Still waiting on the MM300 hands to arrive. I'll post pics of that completed when I get them on.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

That looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Thank you. I actually really like the OEM hand set on this watch, but I owned an MM300 a couple of times and always liked that hand set. And after seeing pics of them on this watch, I knew I had to change them over. I think it will really complete the look Im going for. Definitely a watch I intend to keep. 

If anyone is interested in the strap, I found it on Etsy, but the hardware SUCKED, so I put the hardware from a BluShark strap on this one. It was a pain in the ass (this strap is a different material than the seatbelt strap I took the hardware from), but I think it turned out well. I also did the same thing to another strap I purchased from the same seller on Etsy, but it has pineapples on it.


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> Added a signed crown and brushed chapter ring to my 063 ("MM200"). Still waiting on the MM300 hands to arrive. I'll post pics of that completed when I get them on.


The crown looks substantially bigger, can you take a picture of the crowns side by side?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Zensa_06 said:


> The crown looks substantially bigger, can you take a picture of the crowns side by side?


It is larger, but it works well. Without having to remove the caseback and crown, here is a comparison.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

How are you guys finding the stock bezel insert on these? How scratch resistant are they, or are you all babying them?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I don't baby mine and it still looks great. Maybe not showroom condition but still looks new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I dont baby mine, and have done the "WABI" look to it, so its scratched and discolored on purpose.:-!


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

WeirdGuy said:


> I dont baby mine, and have done the "WABI" look to it, so its scratched and discolored on purpose.:-!


That's not the stock bezel though is it.


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Rikimaru said:


> SPB077 on strapcode anyone? Or stock seiko silicone strap? Isn't the diashield case shade different from the bracelet or strap buckle?


I don't notice any color difference on my jubilee.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B5yY_GInmLG/

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

jpisare said:


> Put my 061 on a grey nato and damn it looks good! Don't know why I didn't pick one up earlier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks terrific. I keep feeling like getting a black one in addition to my PADI just so I have one to play with straps (I hate taking the PADI off the bracelet).

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Double post.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

clyde_frog said:


> WeirdGuy said:
> 
> 
> > I dont baby mine, and have done the "WABI" look to it, so its scratched and discolored on purpose.
> ...


It is. The model I have is the 063 which came with the "chrome blue" looking bezel insert. Since I didn't plan on selling, I decided to do the WABI treatment to it. It has very little blue hue to it now, but it IS the stock bezel insert.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

WeirdGuy said:


> It is. The model I have is the 063 which came with the "chrome blue" looking bezel insert. Since I didn't plan on selling, I decided to do the WABI treatment to it. It has very little blue hue to it now, but it IS the stock bezel insert.


Is the 063 an aluminium insert then?


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

59yukon01 said:


> With the exception of the lug to lug length I personally find this wears somewhat small like a SKX.
> 
> Guess you could say I've finally bonded with mine.


That look like a wrist version of a friggin Northrop B2 Spirit :O stealthy af!



WeirdGuy said:


> I dont baby mine, and have done the "WABI" look to it, so its scratched and discolored on purpose.


Could you post some pics, please? WABI mieaning scratching on purso to get wear&tear look? You got some balls, man 



cortman said:


> I don't notice any color difference on my jubilee.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Thanks for the photo. Bracelett is just a bit lighter than case, but this is really me being picky. Cheers  







Lovin' this one!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

clyde_frog said:


> Is the 063 an aluminium insert then?


Yes. It had a lacquer type coating on it though which made it look sapphire or ceramic.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Rikimaru said:


> Could you post some pics, please? WABI mieaning scratching on purso to get wear&tear look? You got some balls, man


The one above sitting on the lemon is mine. There are many pics of it through this thread, but I will post more soon. And, yes, I did it on purpose.b-)


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Anyone happen to know the part number or simply the size of the case back gasket? I managed to tear mine because I'm dumb but cannot find a replacement.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

How do all yours feel to wind, is it quite rough? My Transocean is so smooth and quiet and my SPB083 feels nothing like it, like it's a different movement.


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

OmegaTom said:


> Speaking of bezel inserts, was there any definitive confirmation on what the OEM bezel insert is made of? It's pretty universally accepted that it has some coating/lacquer applied, but some sources say the underlying material is aluminium while others say it's stainless steel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The OEM bracelets / keepers match the hue of case.... Yes everything OEM on the MM200 has Diashield as far as I can tell.

The strap codes do not match the hue of the Diashield parts.

At all.

And frankly, the strapcodes feel poorly finished compared to the OEM MM200 bracelet (I agree, the strap codes DO feel better than the cheaper bracelets on the Sammy and Turtle, but not on the MM200).

My 2c.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

clyde_frog said:


> How do all yours feel to wind, is it quite rough? My Transocean is so smooth and quiet and my SPB083 feels nothing like it, like it's a different movement.


While I can't compare to another Seiko (my 077 is my only Seiko that hand winds), winding is significantly lighter in "resistance" (easier to turn) and a bit "notchier" feeling than my Squale 1521 (ETA2824-2). While the Seiko does make some audible noise while winding it doesn't feel particularly rough so I've never really even thought about it.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Impulse said:


> The OEM bracelets / keepers match the hue of case.... Yes everything OEM on the MM200 has Diashield as far as I can tell.
> 
> The strap codes do not match the hue of the Diashield parts.
> 
> ...


Yes! Why everyone fails to notice this? Strapcode bracelet IS lighter shade! So, there goes another question. If I wanted to buy OEM, silicone, seiko strap like this one, for my SPB077J1:
https://www.mastersintime.pl/seiko-prospex-czarny-silikonowy-gumowy-pasek-r035011j0.htm
The shade of buckle and keeper should be a bit lighter than the case too, right? As those stock straps lack diashield coating? So what about replacement straps for SPB079J1 model?? If one damages factory strap (which has the keeper and buckle diashield coated), then there is no replacement avalaible? And the only alternative is to get the one I linked, which seem to lack the coating thus having different hue than the watch case?


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Rikimaru said:


> Yes! Why everyone fails to notice this? Strapcode bracelet IS lighter shade! So, there goes another question. If I wanted to buy OEM silicone seiko strap like this one:
> https://www.mastersintime.pl/seiko-prospex-czarny-silikonowy-gumowy-pasek-r035011j0.htm
> The shade of bucke and keeper should be a bit lighter than the case too, right? As those stock straps lack diashield coating?


Yeah they don't have diashield, but since it is just a buckle and a keeper it's nothing to be concerned about and will be unnoticeable imo.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Blue Friday,


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Hey there! Mere goes mine!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

My MM hands are out for delivery. I'll try and get them installed when I get home and post some pics for those that are curious to see the finished mods.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh I think we're all curious!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Ok, I think the watch is done at this point. Mods done, for those of you havent seen it in past pages.

WABI'd bezel insert
Top Hat Sapphire crystal
Signed crown
Genuine MM300 hands
Brushed SS chapter ring


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Drop dead sexy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I'll get some better pics when its daylight. Also, thinking I may put it on a rubber strap.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Rubber from Scurfa or the Uncle Seiko waffle gets my vote. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

jpisare said:


> Rubber from Scurfa or the Uncle Seiko waffle gets my vote.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its the Scurfa strap. I went ahead and swapped it over. Going to leave it on this for a bit.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

That's a big no for me. Watch looks ruined...


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

To each their own. Looks great to me, and thats all that matters.b-) Plus, I cant really take your critique too seriously, as you seem to only buy cheap watches from Ali Express and ask the group where you can buy cheap "Chinese knockoff" bracelets.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

WeirdGuy said:


> To each their own. Looks great to me, and thats all that matters.b-) Plus, I cant really take your critique too seriously, as you seem to only buy cheap watches from Ali Express and ask the group where you can buy cheap "Chinese knockoff" bracelets.


As you say, as long as you like it all is good but it's not my cup of tea either. And I've bought some very expensive watches in the past so apparently cost of past purchases is a moot point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

rcorreale said:


> As you say, as long as you like it all is good but it's not my cup of tea either. And I've bought some very expensive watches in the past so apparently cost of past purchases is a moot point.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True. I have expensive watches as well, but this is a fun watch to have modded.


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

This is my expensive watch, so there would be no way I would Wabi my bezel haha

@Weirdguy how do you like the hands? They look short in pictures, but in person I find that they work fine. I also love how the hands play with light


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

WeirdGuy said:


> To each their own. Looks great to me, and thats all that matters.b-) Plus, I cant really take your critique too seriously, as you seem to only buy cheap watches from Ali Express and ask the group where you can buy cheap "Chinese knockoff" bracelets.


First, if you do digging do it right. Yes, been asking about chinese knockoffs. Yes, ordered a cheap aliexpress watch. But I also own some more expensive ones like Seiko spb0077 and Seiko srpa82 on nice strapcode super engineer. Got also other pieces but this is not the case. You are trying to disgrace me by saying that I buy only cheap chinese crap thus my opinions are not to be taken seriously. That's a personal argument. Get a "wabi treatment" man&#8230;

EDIT: on the second thought, enjoy ur pieces how you want. Bezel scratched on purpose? It's fine with me, the tradition of damaging goods for the sake of "fashion" look been known for a while now.







G]


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

Rikimaru said:


> That's a big no for me. Watch looks ruined...


The general rule of being sociable (both on forums and in real life) is to comment only if you have something nice to say and to not comment if you don't.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Zensa_06 said:


> This is my expensive watch, so there would be no way I would Wabi my bezel haha
> 
> @Weirdguy how do you like the hands? They look short in pictures, but in person I find that they work fine. I also love how the hands play with light


In person, the hands are almost the same size, if not the same as the stock hands. Personally, I love the look. I've owned two MM300's in the past, and the reason I like the "MM200" is because of the way it wears on my wrist a little better. I really like the look of the MM300 though, so this is why I've gone with the original 300 hands.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

imperio said:


> The general rule of being sociable (both on forums and in real life) is to comment only if you have something nice to say and to not comment if you don't.


I will admit, on forums and in person, I can be a bit brash at times, but not to be an ass. Im just not PC, nor do I feel everything should be kept to yourself even if it isnt "nice". So I feel when I commented earlier to his reply, I should have just said thanks. LOL. My reply was a little hypocritical to what I say I do. Either way, hes entitled to his opinion, as much as I am to mine, no matter what he owns or likes. And same goes for anyone else.


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

WeirdGuy said:


> I will admit, on forums and in person, I can be a bit brash at times, but not to be an ass. Im just not PC, nor do I feel everything should be kept to yourself even if it isnt "nice". So I feel when I commented earlier to his reply, I should have just said thanks. LOL. My reply was a little hypocritical to what I say I do. Either way, hes entitled to his opinion, as much as I am to mine, no matter what he owns or likes. And same goes for anyone else.


I agree that everyone is entitled to, and has the right to voice their opinion, be it complimentary or critical. However, if a critical comment has no value add, why post at all? It only introduces negativity. That's my take.

For what it's worth, I love love LOVE the Wabi'd bezel and top hat crystal. And I'm stopping there with the compliments...


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I agree. And thank you.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

DAYUMMM GJ WeirdGuy!!! Love it


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

kriiiss said:


> DAYUMMM GJ WeirdGuy!!! Love it


This made me laugh because I can't tell if you're being serious or sarcastic. Lol. Also, what does "GJ" mean?

Either way, thanks. ??


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Great job?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> This made me laugh because I can't tell if you're being serious or sarcastic. Lol. Also, what does "GJ" mean?
> 
> Either way, thanks. &#55357;&#56899;&#55357;&#56836;


No sarcasm here haha

It means good job!!!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Lets leave it that way  WeirdGuy likes his mod, I prefer original look. De gustibus non est disputandum


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

If we all liked the same thing, it'd be a boring world


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

This thing glows like a torch!  Loving my MM200!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

double post


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Rainy weather today,


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Double


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Great fit, the watch is a good match with ur wrist bruh


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Side by side my 2 fav diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Feelin the blue ,


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Scurfa strap does wear great on the mm200

Untitled by jraul7, on Flickr

Untitled by jraul7, on Flickr


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Yep! Scurfa rubber looks great and is super comfortable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

Has anyone swapped Shogun hands onto the MM200?



sernsin said:


> Side by side my 2 fav diver
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

"Time on the depth" The history of diving watches"


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

double post


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

New owner of a SPB079J, chiming in with some initial thoughts after 2 days of wear.









Obviously the styling is great and is the primary reason I've gravitated towards this model. This case design is just classic Seiko all over, and it's great to be able to experience it without the chunk/thickness of the actual MM300. I was initially dissuaded by the the Prospex logo and Tuna handset. But I think over time they have grown on me, and it just looks right in the flesh.

On my just-under 7 inch wrist, it certainly wears better than the bloated dimensions suggest (atleast on the supplied rubber strap). The curving of the case and lugs definitely helps it conform to the wrist, and it is a very comfortable on-wrist experience, probably almost or as comfortable as my 6309-7049. Don't be fooled, it's still a big watch with big presence. It still wears larger than an SKX, so don't jump the gun if you have smaller wrists.

The rubber strap is also very supple and comfortable (even though I don't mind stiff rubber straps). The stainless steel keeper is a nice bit of eyecandy, but not very practical as it tends to slide down the strap throughout the day. For now I've replaced the metal keeper with a rubber keeper taken from a Z22-style rubber strap I had laying around, and that seems to be doing the trick.

The bezel knurling is nice and grippy, and the action is VERY smooth, practically gliding over each click/detent. It does feel slightly vague at times though (vaguer than my SKX at least) so I'm undecided how I feel about that.

Unfortunately the bezel insert and chapter ring on my example ARE misaligned (bezel and chapter ring line up with each other, but both do not line up with the dial markers). While the misalignment on my example isn't egregious, and it isn't a deal-breaker here, it's still disappointing to see such issues on a 900 AUD watch.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Nice write-up! Glad you're enjoying it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

OmegaTom said:


> New owner of a SPB079J, chiming in with some initial thoughts after 2 days of wear.
> 
> View attachment 14729829
> 
> ...


Thanks sharing. Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DisplacedSoutherner (Jul 14, 2016)

Any 20mm riveted bracelets that will fit in these?


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

DisplacedSoutherner said:


> Any 20mm riveted bracelets that will fit in these?


https://www.strapcode.com/collections/divers-clasp/products/parts-nt-clasp-017b
Knock yourself out


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

BUMP

Cmon where ur MM200 at?


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

Just bought a limited edition version in Thailand. Will try and find out more about it - comes with a really cool box set of beer coasters with watch dials on it too









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kendevis (Sep 5, 2016)

ryanb741 said:


> Just bought a limited edition version in Thailand. Will try and find out more about it - comes with a really cool box set of beer coasters with watch dials on it too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It look nice, it's the same edition that they used on Strapcode catalogue.
I'm not a fan of data lens btw


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Got this Great Blue Hole for Christmas 









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## kendevis (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi everybody, I just received my Jubilee bracelet from Strapcode. I think it's beautiful and fits very well.
I'll try to take some more photos tomorrow in the natural day light


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

And just getting better the more I wear it .


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

kendevis said:


> Hi everybody, I just received my Jubilee bracelet from Strapcode. I think it's beautiful and fits very well.
> I'll try to take some more photos tomorrow in the natural day light


I'd love to know what the whole thing weighs when it's sized. I prefer jubilee to the stock bracelet.


----------



## DisplacedSoutherner (Jul 14, 2016)

Can anyone attest to how Uncle Seiko's Beads of Rice Bracelet for the SKX013 fits on these?


----------



## kendevis (Sep 5, 2016)

yokied said:


> I'd love to know what the whole thing weighs when it's sized. I prefer jubilee to the stock bracelet.


I don't know, my cooking balance board is out of battery.. Anyway it's quite light weight. It's not much more heavier than the original rubber strap


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Uh, we're going to need a lot more pics. Wow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

jpisare said:


> Uh, we're going to need a lot more pics. Wow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll try and get some more pics in a bit. I really like the Scurfa straps on this watch.


----------



## Quincas (Feb 15, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> View attachment 14755361


Nice!

Can you share where you got the top hat crystal from?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Quincas said:


> WeirdGuy said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 14755361
> ...


Thanks. I got it from CrystalTimes.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

double post.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

WeirdGuy said:


> View attachment 14755361


Every time I stumble across this one I'm not sure whether I want to smash it with sledge hammer or give it a try


----------



## Quincas (Feb 15, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> Thanks. I got it from CrystalTimes.


Thanks! Is it the same crystal as sbdc051/053? I can't locate 061/063


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Quincas said:


> Thanks! Is it the same crystal as sbdc051/053? I can't locate 061/063


You're welcome. Here is the link to the one you need. My watch is in the pic line-up (last pic with the green tropical NATO).

https://usa.crystaltimes.net/shop/fast-track/mako-ray-xl-watch-mod-parts/ct117/


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Rikimaru said:


> Every time I stumble across this one I'm not sure whether I want to smash it with sledge hammer or give it a try


b-)|>


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

double


----------



## Quincas (Feb 15, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> You're welcome. Here is the link to the one you need. My watch is in the pic line-up (last pic with the green tropical NATO).
> 
> https://usa.crystaltimes.net/shop/fast-track/mako-ray-xl-watch-mod-parts/ct117/


Many thanks! Which one shall I put it on?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Quincas said:


> Many thanks! Which one shall I put it on?


You're welcome.


----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)

Do you think the strapcode endlinks helps with smaller wrist than stock bracelet?



kendevis said:


> Hi everybody, I just received my Jubilee bracelet from Strapcode. I think it's beautiful and fits very well.
> I'll try to take some more photos tomorrow in the natural day light
> View attachment 14749291
> 
> ...


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

What seems to be the problem? I have 6`25 inch wrist and pulling MM200 with no problem... Besides I don't think strapcode will do any better.


----------



## kendevis (Sep 5, 2016)

psu555 said:


> Do you think the strapcode endlinks helps with smaller wrist than stock bracelet?


I think it does. It doesn't add size lug to lug.. And looks better (imho). But honestly i went back to stock rubber. I think nothing I saw on this thread looks better than that. But it's very uncomfortable on winter. I will go with leather on winter and rubber on summer. Maybe I'll shorten it thogh


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

083 today


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Seatbelt nato.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

double post.

Damn why I keep getting double posting all the time?


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

061 love:



















Prospex sisters:


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

ChrisWMT said:


> 061 love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which u prefer between this 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

sernsin said:


> Which u prefer between this 2
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only by a very small margin, the 061. Some of that may be down to color, black just goes with everything. I did some comparing here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/size-reference-seiko-divers-5046641.html


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

ChrisWMT said:


> Only by a very small margin, the 061. Some of that may be down to color, black just goes with everything. I did some comparing here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/size-reference-seiko-divers-5046641.html


061 surprisingly look much smaller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

BYBM MM200 for my son, will be his someday


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## ricPe (Jun 17, 2018)

Wistshots said:


> View attachment 14772785
> 
> BYBM MM200 for my son, will be his someday


Congrats! Can u please tell me what strap is that?

Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

That's the standard Seiko diver rubber strap

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Green Scurfa rubber today.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Back in the club again, this will be my only 2020 watch purchase as well as my only watch. For me it's the perfect Seiko diver in terms of design and price point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

tynan.nida said:


> Back in the club again, this will be my only 2020 watch purchase as well as my only watch. For me it's the perfect Seiko diver in terms of design and price point.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed! It can be a only watch. The size just right. Price point around 700-800usd. Can't complaint anymore. This watch need more loves

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I really enjoy wearing my MM200, and I can totally see how it could be someone's only watch. It looks fantastic, has a good movement and it wears really well. Sadly, I am addicted to watches like a drug, so I cannot do this, but I do commend you for doing so. Closest I've ever come to having a one-watch collection is when every now and then I'll wear one particular watch for a couple of weeks in a row.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

tynan.nida said:


> Back in the club again, this will be my only 2020 watch purchase as well as my only watch. For me it's the perfect Seiko diver in terms of design and price point.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have chosen wisely.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## kraymehr (May 6, 2016)

damn... that black on black is really nice!


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

I'm enjoying the OEM silicone strap on my SPB079, but was thinking of changing things up. Has anyone tried their MM200 with a Chocolate Bar style rubber strap? I can't find any pictures to help me decide if I'd like such a combination. The closest comparable pictures I can find are Chocolate Bar straps mounted on an original 6159-7000/1.















I'll probably take the plunge on a CheapestNatoStraps Chocolate Bar strap just to try the style out.


----------



## Northwatch99 (Mar 18, 2019)

I love this watch. I've read most of this great thread since I bought it 6 months ago, and just wanted to add my thoughts on straps. I've tried a few but have settled on an Uncle Seiko GL81 rubber. So, so comfortable, not as long as most other rubber straps I've tried. It's low key and just lets the watch shine. So if you are looking for a rubber strap I highly recommend this one. I just wish they made them in more colours!


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Wears great on a single pass Nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Yeah it does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I swap straps so much. Back on bracelet for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

I have this one incoming, need some green









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

If there was a version of MM hands that were longer so they could be proportionate such the larger dial of the mm200 I’d consider that mod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

epezikpajoow said:


> I have this one incoming, need some green
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much it cost?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

tynan.nida said:


> If there was a version of MM hands that were longer so they could be proportionate such the larger dial of the mm200 I'd consider that mod.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yobokies does sell a 6159-style handset that appears to be slightly longer than the regular MM-style handset (pictures not mine).


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

sernsin said:


> How much it cost?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have no idea, this was a gift from my wife. The MM300 hands were placed some days ago.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

tynan.nida said:


> Wears great on a single pass Nato
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That does wear great! What's your wrist size?

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

cortman said:


> That does wear great! What's your wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


Thanks somewhere around 7.25-7.50 inches. Perfect sized watch, wears nicely on bracelet as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

tynan.nida said:


> Thanks somewhere around 7.25-7.50 inches. Perfect sized watch, wears nicely on bracelet as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks terrific! Here's my SPB087 on my 7" wrist.

__
http://instagr.am/p/B7WojOpnxVK/

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

cortman said:


> Looks terrific! Here's my SPB087 on my 7" wrist.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B7WojOpnxVK/
> ...


Ooo that looks great! How do you like that bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

tynan.nida said:


> Ooo that looks great! How do you like that bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I like the bracelet very much. It is super flexible and comfortable. I think it fits the look of the watch pretty well too, brings it up to a slightly dressier status. I could wish the clasp was a bit more svelte to match the bracelet, but it's well made and I'm not going to argue with 6 microadjusts!


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

cortman said:


> Thank you! I like the bracelet very much. It is super flexible and comfortable. I think it fits the look of the watch pretty well too, brings it up to a slightly dressier status. I could wish the clasp was a bit more svelte to match the bracelet, but it's well made and I'm not going to argue with 6 microadjusts!


Looks very nice indeed. How much does it weigh, sized on jubilee?


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

yokied said:


> Looks very nice indeed. How much does it weigh, sized on jubilee?


Thank you! I don't know what it weighs but I'll measure it on my postal scale tonight!

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

Rikimaru said:


> View attachment 14772991


I'll buy the black one from a friend on February...but that blue bezel insert is outstanding!


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Wrong thread


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

yokied said:


> Looks very nice indeed. How much does it weigh, sized on jubilee?


Just weighed it, with the Strapcode Jubilee sized for a 7" wrist it's exactly 160 grams.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

cortman said:


> Just weighed it, with the Strapcode Jubilee sized for a 7" wrist it's exactly 160 grams.


Excellent, thank you very much!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

That bezel tho.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Just in and I really love it!

But what do you think: keep the MM300 hands or reinstall the original hands?









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

epezikpajoow said:


> Just in and I really love it!
> 
> But what do you think: keep the MM300 hands or reinstall the original hands?
> 
> ...


My vote would be original hands, mm300 hands look to small for the dial to my eye.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricPe (Jun 17, 2018)

tynan.nida said:


> My vote would be original hands, mm300 hands look to small for the dial to my eye.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too. Maybe just leave seconds hand

Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Johnboy0103 (Jun 25, 2017)

The wait is over.
Strapcode now has a number of bracelets in stock for the SPB077/SPB079.


I also contacted Crafter Blue and they will have a fitted strap by the end of Q1


----------



## Johnboy0103 (Jun 25, 2017)

Had this watch since Christmas, my best Seiko yet.
My seiko journey so far

Snzf17 seiko 5 "sea urchin"
Skz329k1 Black pvd "stargate" used
Spd079

Each one had been a step up in my opinion.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Just love the blue ,


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Lordy that's beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

epezikpajoow said:


> Just in and I really love it!
> 
> But what do you think: keep the MM300 hands or reinstall the original hands?
> 
> ...


I think the MM300 hands are a bit short. I vote for the originals. Enjoy your watch either way.


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

This watch is awesome!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Certainly is ,


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

I bouhght this watch planning on swapping to MM hands.....Now that I own it nope. Stock hands are beauty. Does anyone have a source for chapter rings?


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Anyone know where to buy the stock hands for this, and if they'll fit into a reg sized turtle?


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Desk diving.


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Here's another view of the SPB087 on the Strapcode Jubilee. Still love this combo.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B7gZAh-nRVr/

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hard to beat a diver on bracelet for causal "attire".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoKing (May 10, 2019)

Just joining the club! My first Seiko gifted by my family. Thread is so long - can someone suggest some straps? Pics welcome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Strap monster. Literally everything looks great on this watch. I alternate between stock bracelet, seat belt natos, a canvas strap or two, and various rubber straps. 

If I had to recommend one though, it'd be the Uncle Seiko waffle. Scurfa straps also look great and are super comfortable. Call it 1 and 1a between them and U.S. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

ChronoKing said:


> Just joining the club! My first Seiko gifted by my family. Thread is so long - can someone suggest some straps? Pics welcome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Green Erika's MN strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)

I need to wear this more often.


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

Is that the brushed chapter ring? Looks great with the top hat too.



jpisare said:


> I swap straps so much. Back on bracelet for now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

krampus said:


> Is that the brushed chapter ring? Looks great with the top hat too.


It is! And thank you!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

jpisare said:


> I swap straps so much. Back on bracelet for now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the underside of ur watch lugs scratched? Its mirror polished, i got some scratches from strap changes. This does not bother me though.


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

The lug placement and drilled lugs make this perhaps the easiest strap change watch I own. Including the bracelet.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Finally got a knock on the glass after 1 year non stop wearing it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Rikimaru said:


> Is the underside of ur watch lugs scratched? Its mirror polished, i got some scratches from strap changes. This does not bother me though.


Yeah, I have some scratches here and there. Nothing that bothers me too much though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

Well...the gods have spoken. Domed sapphire time  You must sacrifice money to show respect


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

epezikpajoow said:


> Just in and I really love it!
> 
> But what do you think: keep the MM300 hands or reinstall the original hands?
> 
> ...


Keep MM300 hands. I have them on mine and in person I don't think they look too short.

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Planning around with different straps









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Cos it’s just a great watch :-!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Nice straps , but I think it looks it’s best on the bracelet .


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Dark blue Scurfa strap change from an olive green ToxicNato rubber. Please excuse the incorrect date. Took these before changing it.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> Dark blue Scurfa strap change from an olive green ToxicNato rubber. Please excuse the incorrect date. Took these before changing it.
> 
> View attachment 14809681
> 
> View attachment 14809683


Loving it on the Scurfa! May have to add one to my collection come summer. While I'm not sold on the top hat crystal the more I see your watch, the more I want to scratch mine off a rock and swap the hands and crown. :-d


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

amngwlvs said:


> Loving it on the Scurfa! May have to add one to my collection come summer. While I'm not sold on the top hat crystal the more I see your watch, the more I want to scratch mine off a rock and swap the hands and crown. :-d


LOL. Scurfa straps (just in case you you arent aware) can be purchased from ToxicNatos, however, they only carry 3 colors. They used to carry 4. If you want the other 2 colors that Scurfa offers (light blue and green), you'll have to purchase directly from Scurfa. If you ever choose to change the hands and crown, I can point you in the direction of where to purchase as well. I know most dont care for the MM hands, but in person they look so good. Also, if there were to ever be just one mod I'd do to an already stock MM200, I would do the signed crown without question. It really adds something nice to the watch, IMO.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> LOL. Scurfa straps (just in case you you arent aware) can be purchased from ToxicNatos, however, they only carry 3 colors. They used to carry 4. If you want the other 2 colors that Scurfa offers (light blue and green), you'll have to purchase directly from Scurfa. If you ever choose to change the hands and crown, I can point you in the direction of where to purchase as well. I know most dont care for the MM hands, but in person they look so good. Also, if there were to ever be just one mod I'd do to an already stock MM200, I would do the signed crown without question. It really adds something nice to the watch, IMO.


That's awesome, thanks for the heads up on ToxicNatos - I wouldn't have even thought to check for Scurfa there. If it ever does come time to mod mine I'll definitely reach out. While I do find the MM hands a tad short on this dial I don't find them off putting as many other members, I just wish they were bit bigger. The signed crown would probably be my first mod. I really like the look! Still need to replace my entire bezel though because of a ding... o|


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

amngwlvs said:


> That's awesome, thanks for the heads up on ToxicNatos - I wouldn't have even thought to check for Scurfa there. If it ever does come time to mod mine I'll definitely reach out. While I do find the MM hands a tad short on this dial I don't find them off putting as many other members, I just wish they were bit bigger. The signed crown would probably be my first mod. I really like the look! Still need to replace my entire bezel though because of a ding... o|


You're welcome. There is a seller on eBay that sells the bezel and insert together. If you want the sellers name at any point, just message me and I will give it to you. The forum is a little weird about eBay etc.., so to keep either of us from getting brow-beaten, I'd rather just not post it here.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> You're welcome. There is a seller on eBay that sells the bezel and insert together. If you want the sellers name at any point, just message me and I will give it to you. The forum is a little weird about eBay etc.., so to keep either of us from getting brow-beaten, I'd rather just not post it here.


Thanks for the offer! I'm pretty sure I know the seller you're referring to because I've looked them up previously. Just haven't commit to the nearly $170 CAD it's going to cost me to replace it. I've also secretly been hoping I'd find a PADI one on there.

I've also seen a few for sale online that have marks in the case by the 6 or 12 from bezel changes on this model which leaves me a little gun shy. Is the swap really that difficult to do without marring your case?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

amngwlvs said:


> Thanks for the offer! I'm pretty sure I know the seller you're referring to because I've looked them up previously. Just haven't commit to the nearly $170 CAD it's going to cost me to replace it. I've also secretly been hoping I'd find a PADI one on there.
> 
> I've also seen a few for sale online that have marks in the case by the 6 or 12 from bezel changes on this model which leaves me a little gun shy. Is the swap really that difficult to do without marring your case?


I found that getting this bezel off is a lot easier than most Seikos I've come across. Just take your time.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Fin_vtwin (Jul 3, 2015)

I am torn between spb097j1 and spb105j1. At first I wanted the green one. Then I came across a good deal on the pepsi. Getting both is not an option.. Damn, life is hard.

Here's a good set of pics; https://diveintowatches.com/2019/06/30/seiko-prospex-spb097j1-spb105j1/


----------



## Fin_vtwin (Jul 3, 2015)

double post, sorry.


----------



## Quincas (Feb 15, 2018)

Fin_vtwin said:


> I am torn between spb097j1 and spb105j1. At first I wanted the green one. Then I came across a good deal on the pepsi. Getting both is not an option.. Damn, life is hard.
> 
> Here's a good set of pics; https://diveintowatches.com/2019/06/30/seiko-prospex-spb097j1-spb105j1/


The spb097 is not the pepsi.

It's the spb087 with its blue + red bezel.

The twilight blue, spb097 has an almost red, orange + black bezel. It would be more accurate to say that it's the "coke". But a coke bezel is red + black


----------



## Fin_vtwin (Jul 3, 2015)

Let's call it blue and red then.. ;-)


----------



## Quincas (Feb 15, 2018)

Fin_vtwin said:


> Let's call it blue and red then.. ;-)


I'm hunting and saving up for a green model but I would really like the Ginza green with silver hands and silver indices.

Really really nice watches to own and wear!

You won't regret any model!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Fin_vtwin said:


> Let's call it blue and red then.. ;-)


Sorry, I'm still confused here. You can certainly call it a Pepsi if you're referring to the SPB087 because it is blue and red. The SPB097, which you referred to, isn't blue and red. The dial has a blueish hue to is but the bezel is black and orange.









If it were me, out of the two in your original post, I'd go with the green.

eidt: oof, that was a rough looking jpeg I just made. Sorry!


----------



## Fin_vtwin (Jul 3, 2015)

well damn, now that I see them side by side, it truly is orange... Didn't pick that up in any of the youtube videos. Thanks!
Not so sure anymore if I want that, so my eyes turn towards the green.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Fin_vtwin said:


> well damn, now that I see them side by side, it truly is orange... Didn't pick that up in any of the youtube videos. Thanks!
> Not so sure anymore if I want that, so my eyes turn towards the green.


No worries! I can't guarantee that the colours in what I posted are accurate but based on everything I've seen online it's definitely orange and not a red. Overall they are fantastic watches - choose the colour that speaks to you and I doubt you'll be disappointed! For versatility I went with the black dial, black bezel SPB077 and the only thing I regret is that I don't also own the PADI/pepsi SPB087 to go with it!

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Quincas (Feb 15, 2018)

amngwlvs said:


> No worries! I can't guarantee that the colours in what I posted are accurate but based on everything I've seen online it's definitely orange and not a red. Overall they are fantastic watches - choose the colour that speaks to you and I doubt you'll be disappointed! For versatility I went with the black dial, black bezel SPB077 and the only thing I regret is that I don't also own the PADI/pepsi SPB087 to go with it!
> 
> Good luck with your decision!


They are quite accurate. I have both watches.

And you are quite right about the pepsi!


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

I own the Twilight (spb097) and tried on the Padi a few times in person before purchasing the Twilight. The twilight is a reddish shade of orange. It's not neon or highlighter-grade orange by a long way. 

Check out the non-studio shots on these hashtags on instagram. It's pretty reddish to the naked eye in natural light. #spb097 #spb097j1 #seikotwilight


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Quincas said:


> They are quite accurate. I have both watches.
> 
> And you are quite right about the pepsi!


Its a great looking piece and I've checked it out in person more than once but haven't pulled the trigger just yet. Never understood why the bezel triangle is cut off differently than the other versions though. :-s


----------



## Quincas (Feb 15, 2018)

amngwlvs said:


> Its a great looking piece and I've checked it out in person more than once but haven't pulled the trigger just yet. Never understood why the bezel triangle is cut off differently than the other versions though. :-s


You'll right! I never noticed that.

I just went to check on the Pepsi and the Twilight Blue and both bezel triangles are cut off at the bottom.


----------



## micks_address (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi folks,
I have a 079 incoming and thinking if this Strapcode bracelet. 

https://www.strapcode.com/collections/for-seiko-mm200/products/metal-ss-bcl20-b110

Anyone tried and or have an opinion on it?

Thanks,
Mick


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Quincas said:


> You'll right! I never noticed that.
> 
> I just went to check on the Pepsi and the Twilight Blue and both bezel triangles are cut off at the bottom.


They are cut off indeed! Never noticed that before, nice find 



micks_address said:


> Hi folks,
> I have a 079 incoming and thinking if this Strapcode bracelet.
> 
> https://www.strapcode.com/collections/for-seiko-mm200/products/metal-ss-bcl20-b110
> ...


Strapcode bracelets are genuine. However, there is a huge BUT. MM200 has diashield coating on the case and OEM bracelet. Strapcode does not, so the hue of the metal is different, a tone lighter. It is a dealbreaker for me. Stock bracelet is decent enough, nevertheless if you can stomach different shade of metal, strapcode allows for some nice modding possibilities like this:


----------



## micks_address (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks re the Strapcode. I'll hold out for a Seiko.



Rikimaru said:


> Quincas said:
> 
> 
> > You'll right! I never noticed that.
> ...


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

micks_address said:


> Thanks re the Strapcode. I'll hold out for a Seiko.


Yo, post some photos once you get the bracelet. I'm curious of the new pants


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

double post


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Quincas said:


> You'll right! I never noticed that.
> 
> I just went to check on the Pepsi and the Twilight Blue and both bezel triangles are cut off at the bottom.





Rikimaru said:


> They are cut off indeed! Never noticed that before, nice find


Yep, it's only the two tone bezels and once you see it, you can unsee it! I don't know why they don't match the rest of the line. I feel like it would bother me on the Padi when it was right next to my 077. But it doesn't bother me that the triangle on my Squale is cut off in the slightest, so maybe it wouldn't...


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

micks_address said:


> Hi folks,
> I have a 079 incoming and thinking if this Strapcode bracelet.
> 
> https://www.strapcode.com/collections/for-seiko-mm200/products/metal-ss-bcl20-b110
> ...


I have this bracelet on my PADI 087 and love it. Unlike others I don't see a noticeable color tone difference between the case and bracelet.

Here's one recent pic, and there are quite a few more on my Instagram.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B7gZAh-nRVr/

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoKing (May 10, 2019)

Here we go! My first grey NATO. I think the pairing looks pretty good! Though now that I've seen this on the bracelet, I'm very tempted.

also, alignment check? Am I looking okay? Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iportteu (Jan 1, 2019)

Hey guys, thought I check this thread from time to time hoping for good news on a ceramic insert. Thought I'd post a pic of mine while I'm here for Seiko Sunday. Have a good one!


----------



## Iportteu (Jan 1, 2019)

Looks about like mine, not perfect, but not bad enough to worry about either, it's a fine looking piece.


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

Iportteu said:


> Hey guys, thought I check this thread from time to time hoping for good news on a ceramic insert. Thought I'd post a pic of mine while I'm here for Seiko Sunday. Have a good one!


You missed my post

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=50463893

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoKing (May 10, 2019)

Iportteu said:


> Looks about like mine, not perfect, but not bad enough to worry about either, it's a fine looking piece.


Thanks. I wonder if I should message HODINKEE, where my wife got it for me from. They have great customer service generally so maybe worth mentioning? Wondering why not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iportteu (Jan 1, 2019)

Worst they can do is say no.


----------



## seikoquestions (Feb 11, 2020)

I recently purchased the 061 and noticed something that seemed a little off. I read through about the first 50 pages of this thread before I decided to just post to see if anyone else noticed something similar.

On my 061 I noticed that where the outer edge of the bezel insert meets the metal from the coin edge bezel that there is a bit of a lip/edge. Anyone else notice the same thing about theirs? Or should this be cause for concern?


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

seikoquestions said:


> I recently purchased the 061 and noticed something that seemed a little off. I read through about the first 50 pages of this thread before I decided to just post to see if anyone else noticed something similar.
> 
> On my 061 I noticed that where the outer edge of the bezel insert meets the metal from the coin edge bezel that there is a bit of a lip/edge. Anyone else notice the same thing about theirs? Or should this be cause for concern?


Like this? It's normal, the same on all my Seiko watches. The raised edge helps protect the bezel insert. And congrats on buying the best Seiko out there!


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Anyone got their 077/061 on an Uncle Seiko chocolate bar? If so, I'd love to see some pics - particularly what the gap at the lugs looks like on the wrist.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Joll71 said:


> Anyone got their 077/061 on an Uncle Seiko chocolate bar? If so, I'd love to see some pics - particularly what the gap at the lugs looks like on the wrist.


I'm glad you asked. I've been wanting to pick one up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoKing (May 10, 2019)

Man, this is my first Seiko and I'm really in the honeymoon period. It's currently on a grey de Griff NATO. Just ordered the dolphin blue alpha shark from blu shark (mentioned here before as working well with the metallic blue bezel). Never been a NATO guy either so I'm excited. Also ordered a green one and black one with a beige stripe from CB (supreme) and will swap them between this watch and the Oris 65 HODINKEE.

Was really interested in getting the seiko bracelet but the NATOS seem like the better choice for now since I can use them on a few watches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

"Strap monster" in the truest sense. Literally everything looks good on this watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikoquestions (Feb 11, 2020)

Joll71 said:


> Like this? It's normal, the same on all my Seiko watches. The raised edge helps protect the bezel insert. And congrats on buying the best Seiko out there!
> 
> View attachment 14862745


Is it only only their nicer watches that have this edge? My turtle is not like this. I'm surprised by how abrupt the edge is, its _almost_ sharp?


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

seikoquestions said:


> Is it only only their nicer watches that have this edge? My turtle is not like this. I'm surprised by how abrupt the edge is, its _almost_ sharp?


The edge is almost sharp on mine, too. My turtle bezel edge is raised above the bezel insert, same on my SPB053 and solar tunas. Don't worry about it. Though you can go into a Seiko dealer and check out some others for peace of mind.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Joll71 said:


> Like this? It's normal, the same on all my Seiko watches. The raised edge helps protect the bezel insert. And congrats on buying the best Seiko out there!
> 
> View attachment 14862745


it's fine. Got the same. Dont worry.


----------



## amygdala (Apr 8, 2014)

I would just like to share my Ginza limited MM 200 on a waffle strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

amygdala said:


> I would just like to share my Ginza limited MM 200 on a waffle strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would just like to say


----------



## amygdala (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you kind Sir


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

ChronoKing said:


> Man, this is my first Seiko and I'm really in the honeymoon period. It's currently on a grey de Griff NATO. Just ordered the dolphin blue alpha shark from blu shark (mentioned here before as working well with the metallic blue bezel).


That was probably me. I don't recall seeing anyone else in this thread with the dolphin blue alpha shark, at least.

Post pics when it comes in! I'm still convinced it's the best color combo for the 063. So perfect together...


----------



## cdnguyen729 (Nov 17, 2018)

Does anyone know if the SBDC061 wears similar to an Oris Aquis 43.5?


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

cdnguyen729 said:


> Does anyone know if the SBDC061 wears similar to an Oris Aquis 43.5?


I've had both and they are kinda hard to compare due to the case shapes being so different. for what it's worth i think the Seiko wears better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

broonzbane said:


> That was probably me. I don't recall seeing anyone else in this thread with the dolphin blue alpha shark, at least.
> 
> Post pics when it comes in! I'm still convinced it's the best color combo for the 063. So perfect together...


Ah, fellow Redditor I see! I commented on your pic there too lol.

Looks great; fantastic combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

jpisare said:


> broonzbane said:
> 
> 
> > That was probably me. I don't recall seeing anyone else in this thread with the dolphin blue alpha shark, at least.
> ...


Thanks for the props! The Seiko subreddit is good for pics, but WUS forum still rules for great information! Good to see you here!


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Wearing the SPB079 today. Still pretty happy with the OEM silicone strap. Though at some point I'll have to try on a SPB077 in-store before splurging on the OEM bracelet for myself. 6R15 is currently running at -12 s/d, which is a bit of a disappointing result at this price point (even if it is within spec).


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

OmegaTom said:


> Wearing the SPB079 today. Still pretty happy with the OEM silicone strap. Though at some point I'll have to try on a SPB077 in-store before splurging on the OEM bracelet for myself. 6R15 is currently running at -12 s/d, which is a bit of a disappointing result at this price point (even if it is within spec).


The bracelet is a bit of a splurge but I'd say worth it. When I got my SPB077 I "splurged" and got the OEM silicone strap thinking I'd only ever use that because I wasn't a bracelet guy. Turns out I almost always wear the bracelet!

Regarding time keeping - wear it a lot and make sure it's fully wound if you're going to do a timing. I find that when my power reserve is low and I've timed mine it runs slower. I've had around -10 spd which I think was when reserve was low but I've also had 0.0 when it's been worn a lot.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

amngwlvs said:


> The bracelet is a bit of a splurge but I'd say worth it. When I got my SPB077 I "splurged" and got the OEM silicone strap thinking I'd only ever use that because I wasn't a bracelet guy. Turns out I almost always wear the bracelet!
> 
> Regarding time keeping - wear it a lot and make sure it's fully wound if you're going to do a timing. I find that when my power reserve is low and I've timed mine it runs slower. I've had around -10 spd which I think was when reserve was low but I've also had 0.0 when it's been worn a lot.


I don't have many doubts regarding the quality of the bracelet, I'm sure it's constructed very well. I just need to see how it looks on wrist. The SPB079 is already a big watch that's basically at the limit of my 17.5cm wrist.

That -12 s/d statistic has been produced wearing the watch every second day (and giving it a good manual wind before putting it on wrist), and resting the watch face-up when not wearing. On consecutive days of wear with daily winding, I've seen it run closer to -9 s/d, which is better, but still too slow for my liking.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

jpisare said:


> I'm glad you asked. I've been wanting to pick one up.


SPB077 on Uncle Seiko chocolate bar. Retro niceness. The strap is flexible and comfy (an improvement on the V1 waffle I have) and the gap at the lugs, between the strap end and the case, is not at all noticeable on the wrist. The strap really changes the look of the watch, it brings out its 6159 ancestry.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh damn that looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Just snagged the last brushed laser etched chapter ring from CrystalTimes. Going to see how it looks.


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

Sometimes it's black sometimes it's blue


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

Sometimes it's black sometimes it's blue 
View attachment 14901241


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

I think the bracelet is one of the finest bracelets I've ever had on a watch. The clasp is super strong and always gives me a satisfying click and gives me confidence when wearing it with its double locking. Its got heft but very well made and polished for a touch of class. 10/10 recommend on a bracelet, worth the upgrade.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Agreed. The bracelet is fantastic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

MM200 & MM300! Perfect combination of retro design & ultimate toolwatch


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

double


----------



## imperio (Apr 23, 2014)

Rikimaru said:


> View attachment 14901593
> View attachment 14901593
> 
> MM200 & MM300! Perfect combination of retro & ultimate toolwatch


What a pair!


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

Aesop Vu said:


> Sometimes it's black sometimes it's blue
> View attachment 14901241


A poetic tribute :

Sometimes it's black,
sometimes it's blue.
Sometimes the hands make a rocket ship too!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoKing (May 10, 2019)

broonzbane said:


> That was probably me. I don't recall seeing anyone else in this thread with the dolphin blue alpha shark, at least.
> 
> Post pics when it comes in! I'm still convinced it's the best color combo for the 063. So perfect together...












Here you go! Just took it on a trip and loved having it on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchguy151 (Jan 9, 2020)

Question for owners,

How has the sheen/shine of the bezel insert been holding up? I see some for sale and it looks a little dull in some more worn watches? 

Just the photo possibly?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

WeirdGuy said:


> Just snagged the last brushed laser etched chapter ring from CrystalTimes. Going to see how it looks.


BTW, I'll be posting pictures after I install it, for anyone interested. I'm not sure I've seen this chapter ring installed on one of these watches yet, but I also haven't looked at this whole thread either. Either way, pics will come soon. It should be here tomorrow.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I think it'll look great! I was super tempted to put one in my Sumo but opted for the brushed instead and ultimately what made me get one for my MM200. I still may pick one up for my other Sumo at some point tho as I really like the etching. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Just finished installing the etched chapter ring. It is for sure a keeper. Gives a subtle, but cool look. Really diggin' it.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Well, I read through numerous earlier posts doing research and there was never a consensus on if the Crafter Blue rubber MM300 strap would fit right. Well it was time to put it to the rest as, with my 107, nobody will be making a PVD Bracelet any time soon.

I had it on Strapcode Hexad and loved the look, but that MM300 intrigued me since I can use my dive clasp or ratchet on it.

I can now say....this strap fits perfect. I used my nice fat seiko spring bars for a good, non slip or rotating attachment.

Unlike previously reported, the ends slid in with no movement and no gap.

Here it is.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> Just finished installing the etched chapter ring. It is for sure a keeper. Gives a subtle, but cool look. Really diggin' it.
> 
> View attachment 14908703
> 
> ...


Yep, fantastic! That looks awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

brash47 said:


> Well, I read through numerous earlier posts doing research and there was never a consensus on if the Crafter Blue rubber MM300 strap would fit right. Well it was time to put it to the rest as, with my 107, nobody will be making a PVD Bracelet any time soon.
> 
> I had it on Strapcode Hexad and loved the look, but that MM300 intrigued me since I can use my dive clasp or ratchet on it.
> 
> ...


That's badass.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

on a 22 mm strap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

brash47 said:


> Well, I read through numerous earlier posts doing research and there was never a consensus on if the Crafter Blue rubber MM300 strap would fit right. Well it was time to put it to the rest as, with my 107, nobody will be making a PVD Bracelet any time soon.
> 
> I had it on Strapcode Hexad and loved the look, but that MM300 intrigued me since I can use my dive clasp or ratchet on it.
> 
> ...


That looks excellent and great to hear that it fits so well


----------



## ocieb (Oct 20, 2016)

ChronoKing said:


> Here you go! Just took it on a trip and loved having it on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice colour combo


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

MM200 Joker Edition 









MM200 Cajun Edition


----------



## Hrconja (Jan 6, 2020)

Rikimaru said:


> View attachment 14917409
> 
> 
> MM200 Joker Edition
> ...


Stunning colour combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

The 2010s called and said it want it’s giant watches back...

Great design but too big


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

TraserH3 said:


> The 2010s called and said it want it's giant watches back...
> 
> Great design but too big
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried one on? Wears like a SKX.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

TraserH3 said:


> The 2010s called and said it want it's giant watches back...
> 
> Great design but too big
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You obviously haven't tried one on. Or read the numerous comments from owners about it wearing smaller than the specs state. There's numerous great photos in this thread of owners with wrists under 7 inches sporting these.


----------



## ricPe (Jun 17, 2018)

I have 6.5 inch wrist and it fits like glove

Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

TraserH3 said:


> The 2010s called and said it want it's giant watches back...
> 
> Great design but too big


6.5 inch here, no problem with this watch. The lug to lug is a little longer then the skx, but as said above, wears a lot like a skx.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

A true diver's tool.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

double


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Exciting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

sernsin said:


> Exciting
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoa. That's a beauty. Love the hands.

Looks like it may be the case from the SBDC051 series?


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Whoa. That's a beauty. Love the hands. Looks like it may be the case from the SBDC051 series?


It's a new case, 40.5mm.


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Joll71 said:


> It's a new case, 40.5mm.




Even better!


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

lume bezel


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Are there any bracelet options other than strapcode and the stock one? (I just bought a spb079)


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Here’s my SPB097. Waffle coming up


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I can't stop wearing this now. The Crafter Blue fits so well and makes this watch perfect!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

brash47 said:


> I can't stop wearing this now. The Crafter Blue fits so well and makes this watch perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet.

I wish I tried my 79 on the crafter.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Incoming!! 

Pardon the stock photo courtesy of Gnomon. Not where I got it from but this was a pretty picture so....

Can't wait!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


> Incoming!!
> 
> Pardon the stock photo courtesy of Gnomon. Not where I got it from but this was a pretty picture so....
> 
> ...


That one is awesome. Great dial.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm super stoked! Can't wait to see the dial in person. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I still think Seiko knocked it out of the park with the 51 and 61 series. 2 great watches for different tastes. I don't you can go wrong with either.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

jpisare said:


> Incoming!!
> 
> Pardon the stock photo courtesy of Gnomon. Not where I got it from but this was a pretty picture so....
> 
> ...


Welcome to the gang!


----------



## Quincas (Feb 15, 2018)

jpisare said:


> Incoming!!
> 
> Pardon the stock photo courtesy of Gnomon. Not where I got it from but this was a pretty picture so....
> 
> ...


That dial is arguably the best of the series! Congratulations!


----------



## Aifaeh (Mar 8, 2020)

duplicate


----------



## Aifaeh (Mar 8, 2020)

I traded my SBBN035 for this SPB079, mostly just to see what it was like in person. I'm pretty stunned, to be honest. I have a 6.5" wrist and generally a preference for smaller watches (Tunas aside, lol), and assumed this would be too big. I really love it though. I'm thinking about grabbing the black bezel so I can swap between the two. I've noticed that there's a slight indent at 0 and 30 on the bezel - is it as simple as slipping a tool in and prying it off?


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

cortman said:


> I have this bracelet on my PADI 087 and love it. Unlike others I don't see a noticeable color tone difference between the case and bracelet.
> 
> Here's one recent pic, and there are quite a few more on my Instagram.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind my asking, what did you use for spring bars on your super J Louis? I ordered one for my SPB079, and it had 2 mm holes in the end links, so my OEM spring bars wouldn't fit. The supplied 1.9 MM spring bars had tips way too small for the watch's lug holes, virtually guaranteeing a poor fit where the end links attach to the watch. Needless to say, I sent the bracelet back!
I had earlier purchased an Angus Jubilee for my MM 300 homage, and it was a stunning, hefty bracelet. The super J Louis bracelet was much lighter, however, but cost the same as the Angus Jubilee, so it was a complete disappointment, overall.


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Ed P. said:


> If you don't mind my asking, what did you use for spring bars on your super J Louis? I ordered one for my SPB079, and it had 2 mm holes in the end links, so my OEM spring bars wouldn't fit. The supplied 1.9 MM spring bars had tips way too small for the watch's lug holes, virtually guaranteeing a poor fit where the end links attach to the watch. Needless to say, I sent the bracelet back!
> I had earlier purchased an Angus Jubilee for my MM 300 homage, and it was a stunning, hefty bracelet. The super J Louis bracelet was much lighter, however, but cost the same as the Angus Jubilee, so it was a complete disappointment, overall.


I bought a set of "slim fat" springbars from toxic natos- slim enough to work in bracelets but with the wide tips seikos require. Works great!

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Trying to hide the orange and mimic SPB083


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Aifaeh said:


> I traded my SBBN035 for this SPB079, mostly just to see what it was like in person. I'm pretty stunned, to be honest. I have a 6.5" wrist and generally a preference for smaller watches (Tunas aside, lol), and assumed this would be too big. I really love it though. I'm thinking about grabbing the black bezel so I can swap between the two. I've noticed that there's a slight indent at 0 and 30 on the bezel - is it as simple as slipping a tool in and prying it off?
> 
> View attachment 14934503


Gorgeous! Amazing how much smaller this watch wears than its dimensions would suggest.

I can confirm that yes, that little indent on the underside of the bezel is where you slip a tool under to pop it off. I've done it myself and that indent makes it much easier than it would be otherwise.

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

cortman said:


> I bought a set of "slim fat" springbars from toxic natos- slim enough to work in bracelets but with the wide tips seikos require. Works great!
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


Thanks! That's good information. It's too bad Strapcode doesn't know that the Seiko MM 200 requires 1.1 mm tips on their supplied springbars!


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Ed P. said:


> Thanks! That's good information. It's too bad Strapcode doesn't know that the Seiko MM 200 requires 1.1 mm tips on their supplied springbars!


I agree, in fact I emailed them about that recommending they supply proper spring bars. No reply unfortunately.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Aifaeh (Mar 8, 2020)

deddelman said:


> I can confirm that yes, that little indent on the underside of the bezel is where you slip a tool under to pop it off. I've done it myself and that indent makes it much easier than it would be otherwise.


Fantastic, thanks. Now I just need to find a reasonably priced bezel. The one seller on ebay I've found seems rather expensive.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

MM200 brothers!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Regretting letting go of my SPB105. Wasn’t wearing it much but missing it now that it’s gone. Have my sights set on a SBDC063 to replace it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Sweet.
> 
> I wish I tried my 79 on the crafter.


Just get another one! :-d


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

jpisare said:


> MM200 brothers!


Nice chapter ring on the 077!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

keerola said:


> Nice chapter ring on the 077!


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikem2277 (May 29, 2015)

Indeed, the MM300 has always been one of my grails but the longer I collect the more I realize I really appreciate thinner divers.Then comes this new release. I had the SRP turtle and loved it but it was too big for my 6.75” wrist. I then get the Samurai, it wears better but still to big. The SKX is almost right but to thick for me. I then get the mini turtle and love it till I realize its just a tad to smallThen I get this watch (SPB077)and cannot get enough. I keep Staring at it and love the case design and how thin it is. I keep thinking that my more expensive divers are going to loos wrist time.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

mikem2277 said:


> Indeed, the MM300 has always been one of my grails but the longer I collect the more I realize I really appreciate thinner divers.Then comes this new release. I had the SRP turtle and loved it but it was too big for my 6.75" wrist. I then get the Samurai, it wears better but still to big. The SKX is almost right but to thick for me. I then get the mini turtle and love it till I realize its just a tad to smallThen I get this watch (SPB077)and cannot get enough. I keep Staring at it and love the case design and how thin it is. I keep thinking that my more expensive divers are going to loos wrist time.


I got both, and i like them both, for different reasons. The MM200 to me feels a bit fancier as it is so thin..


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Badass pair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Can anyone help me: I'm in the market for a quality blue Seiko diver. I picked up a King Turtle Save the Ocean but my eyes were pulled towards the SBDC053, then the SBDC065. Between the two, which share specs and movement and bracelets, the 065 seems to have a nicer blue but the price is waaaay higher. Does anyone know why this is?

Edit: I've got a 6" wrist but I'm still able to pull off a Turtle, so if either of these wear smaller than a Turtle that's a plus but if they were bigger than it's probably sadly an automatic no.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

MercifulFate said:


> Can anyone help me: I'm in the market for a quality blue Seiko diver. I picked up a King Turtle Save the Ocean but my eyes were pulled towards the SBDC053, then the SBDC065. Between the two, which share specs and movement and bracelets, the 065 seems to have a nicer blue but the price is waaaay higher. Does anyone know why this is?
> 
> Edit: I've got a 6" wrist but I'm still able to pull off a Turtle, so if either of these wear smaller than a Turtle that's a plus but if they were bigger than it's probably sadly an automatic no.


The 053 is on rubber not a bracelet, and the 065 is a Special Edition that also comes with an extra rubber strap as well as the bracelet - hence the price difference. I have an 053 and an 061 and much prefer the 061. It wears really small, whereas the 053, while a beautiful watch, can seem a bit bulbous - a clash between the wide bezel and the narrow lugs. Both watches wear smaller than the turtle, but have longer lugs, which may overhang a 6" wrist.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Size wise....the mm200 will fit a smaller wrist better.

Looks wise, I think the 62mas series is a more stunning to look at watch where the mm200 has the looks of a pure tool watch. The blue dial on the 62mas is just as good looking as mm200 in my opinion, but the bezel is where the difference is. Depending on the angle, the 053 in particular has a bezel that changes color. Its absolutely gorgeous. 

Sourcing a bracelet is easy for the 62mas. Gnomon even sells the 053 with a bracelet. 

Thats my 3 cents and a cup of coffee to boot!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow, thank you both so much for the input and those photos are super helpful. You say the 065 is special edition, is that just because it comes with extras or is it a limited run like the blue lagoon? For reference, I can get a 053 on bracelet pre-owned and good condition for $550, while brand new the best I see the 065 is $864 (and though I don't want black, there is the 061 for ~580 brand new) I'm having a little trouble spending that extra $300 being that the watches are so similar other than dial color, since I intend to wear both on bracelet, with perhaps a nice blue nato if I end up with the 065.

brash47, I agree that the blue bezel is awesome, but something about the 065 blue in photos and videos I've seen is a little more interesting than the 053, but that 053 is still an epic blue. It's always hard to tell without seeing in person, and I'm really just going to have to pick one of the two up to really know how I feel about these. I'm just having trouble with the price difference although my choice might be that blue 065.

Edit: I have seen a couple 065s come up for more reasonable prices on the preowned market and would definitely will be willing to wait for one of those to pop up if that's a common occurance.

Second edit: That 061 for ~580 is sold out so not a good reference anymore. I could get the blue bezel for slightly cheaper but that's without bracelet and I really like the bracelet on these two models with the beveled and slightly polished center links.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I love the 065! (And I also have 061!)










I'd recommend this watch to anyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

jpisare said:


> I love the 065! (And I also have 061!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For a while I was obsessed with the Oris Clean Ocean for the shade of blue alone. But other than that I'm not too much of a fan of the modern dial of the Aquis. These Seikos appeal to me more in both color (with a preference to that 065 blue) and overall design and case shape and of course, that Seiko lume. Are there chapter alignment issues with these higher end models?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

My 061 is ever so slightly off. This one couldn't be more bang-on. So luck of the draw it seems unfortunately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

MercifulFate said:


> You say the 065 is special edition, is that just because it comes with extras or is it a limited run like the blue lagoon?


It's not a limited edition like the blue lagoon, so I think there are quite a few of them around - ADs in the UK certainly still have stock of them. If the 065 is the one you want, I'd say you were safe waiting for a decently-priced preowned one. Ask the seller about alignment because there are still issues even in these higher priced Prospex models. And the bracelet on them is indeed a lovely one.


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Joll71 said:


> It's not a limited edition like the blue lagoon, so I think there are quite a few of them around - ADs in the UK certainly still have stock of them. If the 065 is the one you want, I'd say you were safe waiting for a decently-priced preowned one. Ask the seller about alignment because there are still issues even in these higher priced Prospex models. And the bracelet on them is indeed a lovely one.


Great advice. I think that's what I'll do. Same bracelet, both blues are amazing but for my collection I think I prefer the 065, and it would definitely wear smaller which I think I need. Waiting is hard, but possible! Thanks.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

MercifulFate said:


> Great advice. I think that's what I'll do. Same bracelet, both blues are amazing but for my collection I think I prefer the 065, and it would definitely wear smaller which I think I need. Waiting is hard, but possible! Thanks.


Looks like there's one for sale over on reddit right now. You can use watchrecon to find it or pm me for the link. No affiliation with the seller.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Alignment on my 79 is pretty good, the bezelpip is only slightly off at 12, not something you would notice unless really giving it a hard look.

I asked a few pages ago, but didn't see an answer. Is stock and strapcode the only bracelets available?


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

jhanna1701 said:


> Looks like there's one for sale over on reddit right now. You can use watchrecon to find it or pm me for the link. No affiliation with the seller.


Yes thanks for letting me know, but that's going for what I can get it brand new for. Sill $300 more than the 053 on bracelet. Both are lovely blues


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

vsh said:


> Alignment on my 79 is pretty good, the bezelpip is only slightly off at 12, not something you would notice unless really giving it a hard look.
> 
> I asked a few pages ago, but didn't see an answer. Is stock and strapcode the only bracelets available?


If you want fitted end links the answer is yes.


----------



## Quincas (Feb 15, 2018)

MercifulFate said:


> For a while I was obsessed with the Oris Clean Ocean for the shade of blue alone. But other than that I'm not too much of a fan of the modern dial of the Aquis. These Seikos appeal to me more in both color (with a preference to that 065 blue) and overall design and case shape and of course, that Seiko lume. Are there chapter alignment issues with these higher end models?


Yes, I believe so.









The mm200 bracelet is one of the best I have tried and the 065 is the best blue in a Seiko tool watch IMHO.


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

I've got a 065 incoming after all. Does anyone here have both an Orient Mako USA (or the others) in blue, or had experience with it, and can comment on how the blues compare to the 053?


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Not close. It's a very deep blue. Awesome and very nice watch, but total different color.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Great Blue Hole hanging with some friends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

One of my many 'rocket hands' Seikos. Love it.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

NICE!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Tanker G1 said:


> One of my many 'rocket hands' Seikos. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 14970615


Holy moly that's quite an admirable Seiko collection!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Here it is guys, thanks for the help. I'm still seeing if I'll bond with it and keep going back and forth between "yeah I'm 100% keeping it" and "maybe I'll send it back." I've never experienced Seiko lume before and it's just incredible... and it's gained only 1 second since the time I've had it which is over a day and a half now.


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

That's a keeper!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

canyon56 said:


> That's a keeper!


Definitely!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

MercifulFate said:


> Here it is guys, thanks for the help. I'm still seeing if I'll bond with it and keep going back and forth between "yeah I'm 100% keeping it" and "maybe I'll send it back." I've never experienced Seiko lume before and it's just incredible... and it's gained only 1 second since the time I've had it which is over a day and a half now.
> 
> View attachment 14973885
> View attachment 14973887
> ...


Keep it, MM200 are great watches even compared to MM300. Very appealing retro inspired design. And the build quality is there too. This gorgeus laquered bezel. Sapphire. 6r15 with 50h power reserve - some people ..... about this movement but it's combat proven, reliable work horse that will work, and work and work. Here goes mine:


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

double


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Here's my attempt on color-matched ZULU (not nato..) ?

From www.mi-watch.co.uk


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

The 6r15 feels different from the one in my Alpinist. It's smoother when winding and is more accurate out of the box.


----------



## dannyeo (Mar 17, 2020)

Contemplating between the SBDC61 vs the SBDC63 vs the SBDC65, anyone has any suggestions?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I have both the 065 and 061. I'd rank them 1 and 1a respectively. The dial on the 065 is just beautiful and I prefer a black bezel.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

keerola said:


> Here's my attempt on color-matched NATO.


It's Zulu strap actually


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Rikimaru said:


> keerola said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my attempt on color-matched NATO.
> ...


Thanks, edited 😉


----------



## dannyeo (Mar 17, 2020)

Damn, all of em looks good! Thanks for the share!


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

Any thoughts on picking between these three MM200 models: SBDC061 (black dial, black bezel), SBDC065 (blue dial, black bezel), SPB097 (blue/grayish dial, coke? bezel)?

Currently I have a Chris Ward C60 MK3 Black Diver and a Seiko PADI Turtle, so I've been trying to weigh my options.

I'm probably looking to sell one to help fund a purchase of the MM200. If I go for the SBDC061, I'd probably sell the Chris Ward. If I go for the SBDC065, I'm not sure what I should do. And if I get the SPB097, I'd probably sell my PADI Turtle since they're very similar. I'm currently leaning towards the SPB097 since that model is really appealing for me and I just love how that looks.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I'd add the 065 to the collection and be thrilled about it. The dial is gorgeous. And again, I have both the 061 and 065. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

Do you have any thoughts or experience on the SPB097? I was probably leaning to this one and the 065 would be my second choice but I'd be happy with either!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I do not. Super sexy in pictures though I have to say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jgdill said:


> View attachment 14986663


Looks great on an isofrane. 

I always wanted to try my '79 on an iso-style strap.


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

gdfan75 said:


> Do you have any thoughts or experience on the SPB097? I was probably leaning to this one and the 065 would be my second choice but I'd be happy with either!


I don't, but here's a video I watched that helped me decide I preferred the 065 



 . Maybe I'd prefer the SPB097 blue in person but I just don't like the red bezel that takes away from the blue.



gdfan75 said:


> Any thoughts on picking between these three MM200 models: SBDC061 (black dial, black bezel), SBDC065 (blue dial, black bezel), SPB097 (blue/grayish dial, coke? bezel)?
> 
> Currently I have a Chris Ward C60 MK3 Black Diver and a Seiko PADI Turtle, so I've been trying to weigh my options.
> 
> I'm probably looking to sell one to help fund a purchase of the MM200. If I go for the SBDC061, I'd probably sell the Chris Ward. If I go for the SBDC065, I'm not sure what I should do. And if I get the SPB097, I'd probably sell my PADI Turtle since they're very similar. I'm currently leaning towards the SPB097 since that model is really appealing for me and I just love how that looks.


Sorry guys but I ended up sending it back. For what I paid I was disappointed with the quality of the dial (misalignment) although the timekeeping was next to flawless and the lume was the best I've ever experienced. I was also about to purchase an SBDC053 for $500, but for that price I ended up going with Christopher Ward. I have their Mk 2 Trident with old logo and waves, and was able to get a brand new off their website for $580. At that price I felt better about where my dollar was going for quality. I think the Seiko only wins in power reserve and lume.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

MercifulFate said:


> Sorry guys but I ended up sending it back. For what I paid I was disappointed with the quality of the dial (misalignment) ...


Absolutely the right thing to do. Seiko is never going to get their shlt together if people keep buying and keeping Seiko watches with QC issues.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

gdfan75 said:


> Any thoughts on picking between these three MM200 models: SBDC061 (black dial, black bezel), SBDC065 (blue dial, black bezel), SPB097 (blue/grayish dial, coke? bezel)?
> 
> Currently I have a Chris Ward C60 MK3 Black Diver and a Seiko PADI Turtle, so I've been trying to weigh my options.
> 
> I'm probably looking to sell one to help fund a purchase of the MM200. If I go for the SBDC061, I'd probably sell the Chris Ward. If I go for the SBDC065, I'm not sure what I should do. And if I get the SPB097, I'd probably sell my PADI Turtle since they're very similar. I'm currently leaning towards the SPB097 since that model is really appealing for me and I just love how that looks.


I have the SPB097 and i really think it needs a blue strap.

If i would have to have one watch only, i'd choose the SPB105! I think it's the only one of these that doesn't have black on the hands. Looks just a tad dressier, so with a couple of straps it would be perfect "one size fits all occasions"!


----------



## Idlikeanother (May 15, 2019)

It's a blue Monday...


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


it's moded? What reference?  nice one!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


it's moded? What reference?  nice one!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SPB107 Topper Limited Edition?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

SPB107 Topper!

Wearing a Crafterblue mm300 strap with Strapcode dive ratchet.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

dannyeo said:


> Contemplating between the SBDC61 vs the SBDC63 vs the SBDC65, anyone has any suggestions?


Depends on your collection... If it's small the black will be more versatile in my option so I'd say 061. If you're looking to add some blue to your collection 065.

(Haven't read the remaining pages of the thread yet so forgive me if you've already purchased.)


----------



## dannyeo (Mar 17, 2020)

Was thinking of changing my SBDC065 hands to some 62MAS hands. Anyone has any suggestion where i could get them?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

brash47 said:


> SPB107 Topper!
> 
> Wearing a Crafterblue mm300 strap with Strapcode dive ratchet.
> 
> ...


What a great setup. Looks great


----------



## Yangzom (Feb 12, 2006)

SBDC061 series has very comfortable case to wear on any wrist size.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Yangzom said:


> SBDC061 series has very comfortable case to wear on any wrist size.


Agreed! Sumo and the MM200 variants are my favorite cases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

jpisare said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beauty, getting mine tomorrow !


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you and sweet, congrats!! It's a fantastic watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

jpisare said:


> Thank you and sweet, congrats!! It's a fantastic watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks ! My only issue is, I'm TERRIBLE at sizing watches (I know I know, what kinda watch geek can't size a watch ?), so I won't be able to wear this until I get it sized. God knows when that'll be during the current situation.


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

keerola said:


> I have the SPB097 and i really think it needs a blue strap.
> 
> If i would have to have one watch only, i'd choose the SPB105! I think it's the only one of these that doesn't have black on the hands. Looks just a tad dressier, so with a couple of straps it would be perfect "one size fits all occasions"!


Well, I decided to get the SPB097! Got a deal on a brand new one that I really couldn't pass up. Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

gdfan75 said:


> Well, I decided to get the SPB097! Got a deal on a brand new one that I really couldn't pass up. Can't wait for it to arrive!


That's a beauty, you won't be sorry. Got my SPB083 (SBDC065) the other day, and I'm amazed at the quality of the watch. They really are beautiful watches. I'm don't have a Marine Master 300 or any Grand Seikos, so this is the highest quality Seiko I have. Though I love ALL of my Seikos, this line of watches is just something special. I'm really thrilled with mine, so happy I pulled the trigger.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

gdfan75 said:


> Well, I decided to get the SPB097! Got a deal on a brand new one that I really couldn't pass up. Can't wait for it to arrive!


Congrats! I have had one for a month now. No regrets, +1s/d.


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

scott99 said:


> That's a beauty, you won't be sorry. Got my SPB083 (SBDC065) the other day, and I'm amazed at the quality of the watch. They really are beautiful watches. I'm don't have a Marine Master 300 or any Grand Seikos, so this is the highest quality Seiko I have. Though I love ALL of my Seikos, this line of watches is just something special. I'm really thrilled with mine, so happy I pulled the trigger.


Yeah I was having a hard time picking between the SPB077, 083, and the 097. I honestly really liked them all but I felt the 097 would provide a nice colorful complement to my black Chris Ward C60 MK3.


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

keerola said:


> Congrats! I have had one for a month now. No regrets, +1s/d.


Wow that's great accuracy. I'm hoping mine will run similarly with an aligned bezel and chapter ring! *Fingers crossed* I probably should have contacted the jewelry shop before purchasing to ask about the alignment but nothing I can do now besides wait and see.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

gdfan75 said:


> Wow that's great accuracy. I'm hoping mine will run similarly with an aligned bezel and chapter ring! *Fingers crossed* I probably should have contacted the jewelry shop before purchasing to ask about the alignment but nothing I can do now besides wait and see.


It was +4s/d when i bought it, and now it has 'slowed down' a bit (i'm wearing two other watches, more or less evenly). Chapter ring is a bit misaligned on mine, but i think bezel is aligned.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

jpisare said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Référence # ?

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

DTDiver said:


> Référence # ?
> 
> Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


SBDC065/SPB083. Known as the Great Blue Hole.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 80sfan (Dec 9, 2015)

Ahh... SPB097 Twilight Blue or SBDC065 Great Blue Hole. Very difficult decision and only have budget for one :think:



jpisare said:


> SBDC065/SPB083. Known as the Great Blue Hole.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

80sfan said:


> Ahh... SPB097 Twilight Blue or SBDC065 Great Blue Hole. Very difficult decision and only have budget for one :think:


This was literally my decision as well which I contemplated for weeks. I'd get the SBDC065 if you're looking for something a bit more versatile and can be an everyday. I personally ended up ordering the SPB097 yesterday since I have a black diver and wanted a more colorful piece to complement. But you can't go wrong. Maybe the 065 is something I'll get next lol


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

jpisare said:


> SBDC065/SPB083. Known as the Great Blue Hole.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha, ok !!
The bezel looks blue on your photo, it's just a matter of angle ? I thought this model came with a black bezel.

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Black bezel! These just seem to do silly things in certain light!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks.
When I saw your photo, I was happy: I thought Seiko finally release a deep uniform blue with blue bezel version... That's why I asked ! 
I'm a bit picky with the dial / bezel fit; specially for a blue dial. 

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I hear you. Because this dial isn't like the blue Sumo, for example, just one solid color, I feel the black bezel works extremely well. Especially since the way the dial fades from black on the sides into blue in the center. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I sold my SBDC but, it went to a good home. Owner is loving the watch.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> I sold my SBDC but, it went to a good home. Owner is loving the watch.


I saw your listing and was very surprised!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

jpisare said:


> I saw your listing and was very surprised!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was surprised myself, but Im trying to thin my collection, and also move to watches that are a little on the thinner side. I loved the way that watch looked though. Also, the bracelet was one of, if not the best bracelet I've ever had on a Seiko from the factory.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that is one of if not THE best shot I've seen of that dial.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Damn, thanks man. Appreciate that! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

boatswain said:


> I think that is one of if not THE best shot I've seen of that dial.


Agree 1000%, I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

duplicate


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Mediocre wristshot incoming.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

OmegaTom said:


> Mediocre wristshot incoming.
> View attachment 15018363


Nice shot. Dial looks gray, I'm assuming that's the light at play. Mind me asking what your wrist size is?


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

konners said:


> Nice shot. Dial looks gray, I'm assuming that's the light at play. Mind me asking what your wrist size is?


Yeah, as opposed to a deep inky black lacquer on something such as the Rolex Submariner, the dial on this SPB079J just seems to be matte black, so different lighting conditions can make the dial take on a paler shade of dark grey.

My wrist is roughly 17.5cm/6.9inches in circumference. This watch really tests the extremities of my wrist real-estate, and normally I wouldn't go for a watch of this scale (I'm sure some other people would consider this watch too big for my wrist as it is). But as many others have alluded to, the ergonomics of the case design really help make it just about wearable on a wrist of my size, in my opinion.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

I was leaning towards the new seiko divers spb 14x. They look great in pictures.
But, I just received a 62mas homage from san martin, which I ordered before knowing about the seiko releases. The san martin is disappointing for couple reasons and I am selling it. However, after handling the san martin, I dont think I will enjoy the seiko spb 14x. They will be much nicer, I know, but it is something about the case design that I dont like in the san martin. I am considering now these seiko MM200. I own skx009 and a mm300 and want to add one 4r15 and one 6rx5 to my diver selection. I have a sbdc053 and I am selling it (I had sold it, but the buyer returned) and had a sumo once. Not interested in these watches. Do you guys think the mm200 would be a good option to me, since I own a mm300? Thanks

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

OmegaTom said:


> konners said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot. Dial looks gray, I'm assuming that's the light at play. Mind me asking what your wrist size is?
> ...


Thanks for that. With a wrist smaller than yours, I think this is one to skip. I do really enjoy the design, however.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

OmegaTom said:


> Mediocre wristshot incoming.
> View attachment 15018363


Actually that's a great shot. That watch has a simple elegance that is tough to match. It's a beautiful watch. I love the black one.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm super torn about this watch. I have a 7.25"~7.5" wrist. I like big watches. But it's also about the size of the dial/crystal in relation to the watch. Maybe it's also something to do with the thickness in relation to the width of the case? I loved modding my SKX007s but they're too small for me. I have two. My son wears one, the other I will keep but is too small.

Some other watch thoughts:
*Casio MDV-106:* love this watch, want an auto version (seems very similar to the mm200?, see below)
*Seiko SKX007:* Too chunky/thick for it's width. I love the modibility but it's too small (mm200 wears similarly, so is it too small for me?)
*Seiko 5 SRPB91K1*: Love the size and the way it wears, but it's lack of a proper chapter ring annoys me as do it's hands (love the size though).
*Deep Blue Nato 300: * The larger SKX007 homage... I like this watch a lot. I own 2, black/SS on a bracelet and PVD on a strap. Chunkier/thicker than I'd like but worth it do get a wider watch/case. 
*Sea King SK-1-BK: *The watch that made me realize I don't like non round indicies. Love the size. The 22mm bracelet that doesn't taper is also amazing. This bracelet lives on my deep blue nato and I love the combo.
*Seiko Sumo:* Nice case size, the crystal/dial was way too small in comparison to the watch's overall case size.

If the bezel was the size of the case I'd be sold. The 05xs are out because I prefer a 4 0'clock crown and circular indicies. I keep hearing it wears small which concerns me because I prefer larger watches. I LOVE the look of the watch though, it's everything I want, it just comes down to size. I live in MT so I have no option to try it on first. I can either order from gnomon or an ebay option via the US both with return options. So looking for any input anyone would like to share about sizing. I think a big part of me liking bigger watches has to do with the crystal/bezel inner size ratio to the size of the watch (I hated the sumo and returned it). I really like the coin edged bezel and the clean/open looking dial.



Rikimaru said:


> View attachment 14690623


Thanks for any input!


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

jacobsen1 said:


> I'm super torn about this watch. I have a 7.25"~7.5" wrist. I like big watches. But it's also about the size of the dial/crystal in relation to the watch. Maybe it's also something to do with the thickness in relation to the width of the case? I loved modding my SKX007s but they're too small for me. I have two. My son wears one, the other I will keep but is too small.
> 
> Some other watch thoughts:
> *Casio MDV-106:* love this watch, want an auto version (seems very similar to the mm200?, see below)
> ...


This is a tough one. It really does wear small. I have a sub 7inch wrist, so the biggest I'll go is 47mm, but this one is 43.5 mm I think. BUT, it does have pretty long lugs, so that makes a difference on the wrist. You really need to try it on.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

jacobsen1 said:


> I'm super torn about this watch. I have a 7.25"~7.5" wrist. I like big watches. But it's also about the size of the dial/crystal in relation to the watch. Maybe it's also something to do with the thickness in relation to the width of the case? I loved modding my SKX007s but they're too small for me. I have two. My son wears one, the other I will keep but is too small.
> 
> Some other watch thoughts:
> *Casio MDV-106:* love this watch, want an auto version (seems very similar to the mm200?, see below)
> ...


I honestly don't think you should be concerned with it wearing too small. For all the credits it's been given for how well it wears, in my opinion the MM200/6159-reinterpretation still definitely wears bigger and has more wrist presence than my SKX. Not only that, but it's also slightly thinner than the SKX. So combined with its larger diameter, this means that the 6159-reinterpretation spreads its weight/thickness more evenly across the wrist. I haven't got a similarly-sized Sumo or MM300 to personally compare, but just from eyeballing online, the dial/bezel ratio on the 6159-reinterpretation is definitely bigger and more in proportion with its size compared to the Sumo and MM300.


----------



## anjanshenoy (Oct 6, 2007)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

^ that handset looks great! Mind sharing where you got it?



OmegaTom said:


> I honestly don't think you should be concerned with it wearing too small. For all the credits it's been given for how well it wears, in my opinion the MM200/6159-reinterpretation still definitely wears bigger and has more wrist presence than my SKX. *Not only that, but it's also slightly thinner than the SKX. So combined with its larger diameter, this means that the 6159-reinterpretation spreads its weight/thickness more evenly across the wrist. *I haven't got a similarly-sized Sumo or MM300 to personally compare, but just from eyeballing online, the dial/bezel ratio on the 6159-reinterpretation is definitely bigger and more in proportion with its size compared to the Sumo and MM300.


awesome, thanks. I'm leaning towards getting one. I need to sell some others to fund it of course... It's a watch I've been eyeing since it's release and I've yet to find a visual flaw with it (usually I'll fall out of love with something after a month of stalking). The mm300 was a watch I thought I'd love but it's smaller crystal size combined with it's thickness have ruled it out for me for example (I've never owned one and could never afford one but had admired it for a long time). About the only things I go back and forth on with the mm200 is the color to get (but I've decided on 063), if I should get the OEM bracelet or a strapcode, and if I'd eventually throw mm300 hands on it like that last post.


----------



## socolinsky (May 8, 2015)

jacobsen1 said:


> I'm super torn about this watch. I have a 7.25"~7.5" wrist. I like big watches. But it's also about the size of the dial/crystal in relation to the watch. Maybe it's also something to do with the thickness in relation to the width of the case? I loved modding my SKX007s but they're too small for me. I have two. My son wears one, the other I will keep but is too small.
> 
> Some other watch thoughts:
> *Casio MDV-106:* love this watch, want an auto version (seems very similar to the mm200?, see below)
> ...


I have the same wrist size as you, though probably different preferences in watch sizing. My mm200 wears noticeably larger than my SKX. Not in a bad way, but definitely larger. I think those people who claim it wears the same as an SKX are primarily trying to convince themselves that the mm200 is the right size for their wrist. The mm200 wears visually larger than the mm300, due to the larger dial (although wears much thinner). I imagine you will find the size appropriate for your taste based on your description. Good luck.


----------



## anjanshenoy (Oct 6, 2007)

jacobsen1 said:


> ^ that handset looks great! Mind sharing where you got it?
> 
> awesome, thanks. I'm leaning towards getting one. I need to sell some others to fund it of course... It's a watch I've been eyeing since it's release and I've yet to find a visual flaw with it (usually I'll fall out of love with something after a month of stalking). The mm300 was a watch I thought I'd love but it's smaller crystal size combined with it's thickness have ruled it out for me for example (I've never owned one and could never afford one but had admired it for a long time). About the only things I go back and forth on with the mm200 is the color to get (but I've decided on 063), if I should get the OEM bracelet or a strapcode, and if I'd eventually throw mm300 hands on it like that last post.


Heya. If you are referring to me. It's knockoff hands For SKX007 watches to replicate the MM300 handset

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

socolinsky said:


> I have the same wrist size as you, though probably different preferences in watch sizing. My mm200 wears noticeably larger than my SKX. Not in a bad way, but definitely larger. I think those people who claim it wears the same as an SKX are primarily trying to convince themselves that the mm200 is the right size for their wrist. The mm200 wears visually larger than the mm300, due to the larger dial (although wears much thinner). I imagine you will find the size appropriate for your taste based on your description. Good luck.


awesome, thank you.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

I put the OEM SBDX001 hands on mine as soon as it arrived a few years ago. Never looked back.

For the record the hands are:
1FA082YABES
2FA115YCBES
3AX125FGAES

Moved it to a Strapcode MM300 Jubilee really formalizes it. Swings tool to dress with a change of a strap.


----------



## bamboomerang (May 30, 2018)

really gotta get the MM300 handset, thanks for the REF numbers.

Having had my great blue hole for over 6 months - its level of comfort has made me lose interest in most of my other watches - definitely a keeper.


----------



## bamboomerang (May 30, 2018)

really gotta get the MM300 handset, thanks for the REF numbers.

Having had my great blue hole for over 6 months - its level of comfort has made me lose interest in most of my other watches - definitely a keeper.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ugh, bit the bullet and ordered!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

What'd you order?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Here's my current watch family so you can see where I'm coming from:








the parnis (I know I know...), the Seiko 5 SRPB91K1 and one of the deep blue natos will be sold to fund the new mm200...


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

jpisare said:


> What'd you order?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


a SBDC063. I'm going to go with a strapcode bracelet eventually.


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

Picked up an SPB097 and really loving it so far! Wears so well and definitely does not wear like a 44mm.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Damn that's pretty!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdfan75 (Feb 18, 2020)

jpisare said:


> Damn that's pretty!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It really is. Can't believe the alignment on it either. Seems I got really lucky.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Got me an SPB077 too!


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

well it's a good day to be stuck at home/social distancing waiting to sign for it...


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

double post...


----------



## ricPe (Jun 17, 2018)

Anyone know where to order click spring and bezel gasket for this model?


Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

It's here!








































Love everything about it except maybe the size... When I put it next to my deep blue nato, casio MDV-106 or Seiko 5 SRPB91K1 it looks/feels small. After my SKX it seems really similar but I do prefer it there with it's more open face. If this was was the same size as the deep blue, casio or 5 I'd be totally sold and done. But it's so good looking and checks every other box... Not sold on it being too small yet but I might be tolerating its size due to the honeymoon phase? We'll see how I feel over the weekend...


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

double post...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking good

I do miss my '79


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

jacobsen1 said:


> It's here!
> 
> Love everything about it except maybe the size... When I put it next to my deep blue nato, casio MDV-106 or Seiko 5 SRPB91K1 it looks/feels small. After my SKX it seems really similar but I do prefer it there with it's more open face. If this was was the same size as the deep blue, casio or 5 I'd be totally sold and done. But it's so good looking and checks every other box... Not sold on it being too small yet but I might be tolerating its size due to the honeymoon phase? We'll see how I feel over the weekend...


Man, I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder and whatnot, but I think it looks perfect on your wrist. Yeah perhaps giving it some more wrist-time will get you to adjust to the size/scale of the watch. I remember when I transitioned from wearing a Fossil Nate Chronograph (50mm diameter) to wearing a Seiko SKX007 (42.5mm diameter), and it took a few days of wear for me to adjust to its size. But now I can't ever imagine going back to wearing something as big as that Fossil.


----------



## Yangzom (Feb 12, 2006)

Its such a comfortable case.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

OmegaTom said:


> Man, I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder and whatnot, but I think it looks perfect on your wrist. Yeah perhaps giving it some more wrist-time will get you to adjust to the size/scale of the watch. I remember when I transitioned from wearing a Fossil Nate Chronograph (50mm diameter) to wearing a Seiko SKX007 (42.5mm diameter), and it took a few days of wear for me to adjust to its size. But now I can't ever imagine going back to wearing something as big as that Fossil.


I think part of the issue is I wear a garmin fenix 3 as my smart watch and whenever I run/hike/ski... I'm used to it's size, so jumping down feels different for me. I'm a big guy, 6'4", 215lbs, 7.25~7.5" wrist, so I can wear large watches. Basically the ~45mm watch size is perfect for me. This wears slightly smaller but with a more open face. I LOVE the look. I'm wearing it now.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

double post...


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

jacobsen1 said:


> I think part of the issue is I wear a garmin fenix 3 as my smart watch and whenever I run/hike/ski... I'm used to it's size, so jumping down feels different for me. I'm a big guy, 6'4", 215lbs, 7.25~7.5" wrist, so I can wear large watches. Basically the ~45mm watch size is perfect for me. This wears slightly smaller but with a more open face. I LOVE the look. I'm wearing it now.


If you love the look, but the watch feels "small" on the wrist, and I'm in that 7.25-7.5 wrist range and comfortably wear my Mudman..

Did you look at the 62MAS series 051, 53, 55? Same basic size, but the case is shaped different and it has a larger wrist presence.

It's got the same fit, finish as the 61 series. The crown is at 3, not 4, and the markers are hard corner not circles. But the bracelet is the same design.










Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

jacobsen1 said:


> It's here!
> 
> Love everything about it except maybe the size... When I put it next to my deep blue nato, casio MDV-106 or Seiko 5 SRPB91K1 it looks/feels small. After my SKX it seems really similar but I do prefer it there with it's more open face. If this was was the same size as the deep blue, casio or 5 I'd be totally sold and done. But it's so good looking and checks every other box... Not sold on it being too small yet but I might be tolerating its size due to the honeymoon phase? We'll see how I feel over the weekend...


Great shots! And watch too of course.

Mind if I ask what the strap is? Looks very cool


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

jacobsen1 said:


> It's here!........
> Love everything about it except maybe the size... ..


I have been thinking of getting this one for a long time now, but I don't know if I will be able to get past the small size. I have had skx, baby monster, Tuna, Turtle, 62Mas, Sumo. I have liked all of them except the skx. I could never get used to the small size of the skx so I am worried about that for the mm200 too.

My wrist is 7 3/8 which is basically the same as yours and if it looks that small on me I think I am not going to care for it.

Of all the ones that I have/ have had I like the 62Mas the best, but I would like something with the crown @4 & round indices. I just picked up the 3rd gen Sumo, but I'm not sure that one is going to do it either. Sumo lug to lug of > 52mm & the largeish lugs just make it seem fatish. Had gen 2 and passed it on. I was hoping for something that wears bigger than the skx and slightly smaller than the sumo.

Idk, I'll probably just get it and sell it when I decide it is too small....


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

brash47 said:


> If you love the look, but the watch feels "small" on the wrist, and I'm in that 7.25-7.5 wrist range and comfortably wear my Mudman..
> 
> Did you look at the 62MAS series 051, 53, 55? Same basic size, but the case is shaped different and it has a larger wrist presence.
> 
> ...


I tried the SPB051 for a week and ended up flipping it to SPB077. Couldn't stand the 3 o'clock crown boring to my wrist. And i felt the legibility of the "MAS" was significantly worse.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I can see that happening

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Still one of the best looking dress diver watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

keerola said:


> I tried the SPB051 for a week and ended up flipping it to SPB077. Couldn't stand the 3 o'clock crown boring to my wrist. And i felt the legibility of the "MAS" was significantly worse.


This is such a strange thing....
I had an oris TT1 Diver Date that I wore daily for about 5 years that dug into my wrist like what you are saying. I put up with it because I didn't know any better & after a while I actually developed a callous and it didn't bother me any more. I probably wouldn't do it again now that I know better. I have worn my 62MAS quite a lit and I haven't felt the crown once. It must have something to do with where the watch sits and how your wrist is shaped or something. Idk, I do know this: I have never had a watch with the crown @ 4 dig into my wrist and some watches with a crown @3 will and others won't.

What about the legibility with the 62Mas did you not like. I happen to disagree as I think the 62MAS is very legible. That doesn't mean you are wrong or you don't have a point, I just don't happen to share your opinion. I have had a lot of watches, >75 including the 62mas, Tuna, Sumo, Turtle, SKX, but not the mm200. I feel like every Seiko diver that I have had is very legible.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

brash47 said:


> I can see that happening


What exactly is that?


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

So with the new "MM200s" on the way, are people thinking about flipping their current generation watches? Obviously, we need to see real pics and get real specs first. I like the more Marinemaster 300-appearing dial and hands of the upcoming iterations. My main concern is the price on the new ones. I can stomach used prices of $500-$600 for a Seiko that to me is essentially a beater. Closer to $1000 makes these really a bit of a "tweener" for me: too expensive to be real beater, but not nice quite nice enough to replace a nice mid-range diver. I remember the days, just a couple of years ago now, when you could buy used MM300s all day long for under $1500--I really should've held onto my SBDX001.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

dukerules said:


> So with the new "MM200s" on the way, are people thinking about flipping their current generation watches? Obviously, we need to see real pics and get real specs first. I like the more Marinemaster 300-appearing dial and hands of the upcoming iterations. My main concern is the price on the new ones. I can stomach used prices of $500-$600 for a Seiko that to me is essentially a beater. Closer to $1000 makes these really a bit of a "tweener" for me: too expensive to be real beater, but not nice quite nice enough to replace a nice mid-range diver. I remember the days, just a couple of years ago now, when you could buy used MM300s all day long for under $1500--I really should've held onto my SBDX001.


Yeah it definitely hinges on more detailed specs and pictures. The tipping point for me will be if it uses a smaller case than my current SPB079, since that is basically my biggest complaint. If it's the same size as my SPB079, then I probably won't bother. The new handset is definitely an improvement. However because I'm personally not too fussed with the upgraded ceramic bezel insert and the increased power reserve, I'd find it hard to digest the increased price point without the new 6159-reinterpretation addressing the size concerns I mentioned.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

If the changes are just the improved mov, hand set, bezel insert and the cosmetics in the dial I will go with the spb 077. I sold my spb 053 to afford it. What I really want is to see some MM300 dial like tridimensionality. 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Nanook65 said:


> keerola said:
> 
> 
> > I tried the SPB051 for a week and ended up flipping it to SPB077. Couldn't stand the 3 o'clock crown boring to my wrist. And i felt the legibility of the "MAS" was significantly worse.
> ...


You are right, some watches with 3-crown are ok, for me for instance the Alpinist, i suppose it holds its place better with the leather strap, and the crown is less prominent.

As for the legibility, i had seikoparts v2 hands on mine which made it even worse. I think round indices make the legibility better.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

dukerules said:


> So with the new "MM200s" on the way, are people thinking about flipping their current generation watches? Obviously, we need to see real pics and get real specs first. I like the more Marinemaster 300-appearing dial and hands of the upcoming iterations.......


Which model #'s are you referring to? You have me curious...


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Nanook65 said:


> Which model #'s are you referring to? You have me curious...


These ones.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

OK, does anyone have a strapcode bracelet for their mm200? How does their brushed SS look -vs- the diashield? I've noticed the watch has a slightly gunmetal tone to it, will it look ok? I'd prefer a strapcode bracelet for a few reasons. I prefer their ratcheting wetsuit clasp. Yes I could add it to the seiko OEM bracelet but the clasp alone is crazy expensive so it's much less expensive going with their bracelet with it included. Second (and here goes the cost savings!) is I prefer a bracelet that doesn't taper. So I'm trying to get a setup from strap code where the bracelet is 20mm no taper and it'll use a 20mm clasp. They have that bracelet just not with mm200 endlinks... So I'd have to order the 2 different bracelets and put it together myself. Then hopefully I could sell the spare parts which would be a 20 -> 18mm tapered bracelet with straight endlinks and with a clasp to recoup some of the initial cost.



brash47 said:


> If you love the look, but the watch feels "small" on the wrist, and I'm in that 7.25-7.5 wrist range and comfortably wear my Mudman..
> 
> Did you look at the 62MAS series 051, 53, 55? Same basic size, but the case is shaped different and it has a larger wrist presence.
> 
> It's got the same fit, finish as the 61 series. The crown is at 3, not 4, and the markers are hard corner not circles. But the bracelet is the same design.


I can't stand non circle indicies personally. The planet ocean has been a grail watch of mine since forever, then I got a watch with a very similar look (sea king) and hated it. It's just too busy of a dial design for me. With the 62MAS I also don't like the case design. The fact it's not round where the lugs end and the strap ends just looks unfinished to me. I LOVE the look of the bezel being as wide as the case and the larger crystal. Just not enough to deal with the wrong dial.



jjmc87 said:


> Great shots! And watch too of course.
> 
> Mind if I ask what the strap is? Looks very cool


a very old maratac aged by me.



Nanook65 said:


> I have been thinking of getting this one for a long time now, but I don't know if I will be able to get past the small size. I have had skx, baby monster, Tuna, Turtle, 62Mas, Sumo. I have liked all of them except the skx. I could never get used to the small size of the skx so I am worried about that for the mm200 too.
> 
> My wrist is 7 3/8 which is basically the same as yours and if it looks that small on me I think I am not going to care for it.
> 
> ...


ok, so it's grown on me a TON. Do I wish it was bigger? Yes. If this watch was a true 44~45 I'd be in heaven. But it's still the watch that comes the closest to what I want. The face is bigger than the SKX so it looks bigger when you look at it. I bought a sumo 2 years ago thinking it'd be a bigger watch for me but it's all bezel with no increase in dial/crystal size so for me that's no help. I want a large face to look at, not just a larger watch with the same face as the SKX. It also seemed "fat" to me, both the case and the bezel. For what it's worth the mm200 has a larger dial and thinner bezel. It doesn't wear any bigger than the sumo but it looks bigger and more open. It's also got narrower lugs. Here's a comparison shot (borrowed from youtube):








here's a similar SKX comparison:








and here's an on the wrist comparison with the SKX I photoshopped together from 2 images earlier in the thread:










OmegaTom said:


> These ones.
> View attachment 15048271


I like the look of the hands on those. It almost looks like they've gone with a vertical SS chapter ring (rehaut?) and putting the marks that would be on the chapter ring on the edge of the dial in a more rolex looking method? Also the crystal looks to have a beveled edge?


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

double post...


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

experimenting with "night mode" on my phone:


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Nice shots! Now, if you are looking for bigger! Search around and find a verybgood condition Orient Pro Saturation Diver or Neptune (it was called the Trident just a couple of months ago). They make a very solid product and these 2 in particular have your circle indices and large dials, without sacrificing bezel size. The PSD in particular I think you'd find enjoyable.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

brash47 said:


> Nice shots! Now, if you are looking for bigger! Search around and find a verybgood condition Orient Pro Saturation Diver or Neptune (it was called the Trident just a couple of months ago). They make a very solid product and these 2 in particular have your circle indices and large dials, without sacrificing bezel size. The PSD in particular I think you'd find enjoyable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


not a fan of power reserve indicators so it's out. I'm super picky about my watches... The good news is I know things I can't stand so I know what to avoid. The bad news is it makes it very hard to find the right watch.

The mm200 nails everything except 3 details for me, size, hands and signed crown. If the mm200 was the size of my deep blue nato it'd be perfect (keep the case size where it's at, enlarge the bezel and dial/crystal sizes to the bezel edge is the same as the case). Hand's are good, I like them, but I might toss on these hand's once they're available:








as for the signed crown, it just feels like a missing detail. I have SARB crowns on both my SKXs. If there's an easy swapped part I'll change that out eventually.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

jacobsen1 said:


> The mm200 nails everything except 3 details for me.......signed crown.........
> ........If there's an easy swapped part I'll change that out eventually.


This is an easy fix. There are lots of places that do this now. It didn't used to be that way, but you can pick one up at various places like 23:59, crystaltimes, DLW, One Second Closer, e-bay & probably a few others. Do a YouTube search & you can find DIY tutorials. If you are looking for a 1st mod project this is one that just about anyone could do.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Main thing on hand swap, if its not genuine seiko, there will be a different lume. Something to keep in mind. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Nanook65 said:


> This is an easy fix. There are lots of places that do this now. It didn't used to be that way, but you can pick one up at various places like 23:59, crystaltimes, DLW, One Second Closer, e-bay & probably a few others. Do a YouTube search & you can find DIY tutorials. If you are looking for a 1st mod project this is one that just about anyone could do.


oh, thanks, I didn't realize it was easy. I need to figure out what options there are size wise, I'd love to to be slightly "thinner" if it's not exact, not thicker as someone in this thread has. And the diameter needs to match.



brash47 said:


> Main thing on hand swap, if its not genuine seiko, there will be a different lume. Something to keep in mind.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


yeah, I've played that game with my SKX mods so I need to make sure the hands are OEM seiko or it'll drive me crazy.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

jacobsen1 said:


> It's here!....
> View attachment 15043261
> 
> Love everything about it except maybe the size...


How do you feel about it now that you have had it for a few days?

I bet you know this one too...
Why is it that sometimes when I quote someone their pics show up and other times they don't? I notice that when I post pics and they are referenced to flickr the flickr reference shows up, but when you posted pics it just shows up like in the quote above. Which is better and are there advantages of one vs the other?

what the heck is going on? I edit the post to ask the 2nd question and now the pic shows up???? hmmm I don't get it


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

strapcode bracelets arrived today. Crazy fast service for something ordered on the weekend and coming to Montana!

Anyway, I'm digging the outcome. The endlinks are slightly lighter/whiter than the case but it looks more like an angle difference when looking than a finish. And over time I'm sure they'll both settle down as they get worn a bit. I needed two bracelets to get what I wanted, one 20mm to 20mm with straight endlinks, then another 20mm to 18mm tapered to get mm200 endlinks. I swapped the endlinks and the result is a non tapered 20mm lugs, 20mm clasp bracelet on the mm200 with the wetsuit/ratcheting clasp. I've got pictures importing now but let's just say I'm quite happy with it. The 20mm clasp non tapered bracelet makes me forget about the 20mm lugs. I know it's only 2mm but it feels much better to me. 

pics in a bit.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

double your pleasure!


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

jacobsen1 said:


> double your pleasure!


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

jacobsen1 said:


> strapcode bracelets arrived today. Crazy fast service for something ordered on the weekend and coming to Montana!
> 
> Anyway, I'm digging the outcome. The endlinks are slightly lighter/whiter than the case but it looks more like an angle difference when looking than a finish. And over time I'm sure they'll both settle down as they get worn a bit. I needed two bracelets to get what I wanted, one 20mm to 20mm with straight endlinks, then another 20mm to 18mm tapered to get mm200 endlinks. I swapped the endlinks and the result is a non tapered 20mm lugs, 20mm clasp bracelet on the mm200 with the wetsuit/ratcheting clasp. I've got pictures importing now but let's just say I'm quite happy with it. The 20mm clasp non tapered bracelet makes me forget about the 20mm lugs. I know it's only 2mm but it feels much better to me.
> 
> pics in a bit.


I'd be interested in learning how you got the Strapcode endlinks to fit properly. I had two different strapcode bracelets for my SPB079, and ended up sending both of them back. I couldn't get them to fit properly, because the tips of the 2 mm springbars were too small for the lug holes. I ordered 2mm springbars with 1.2 mm tips, but then I couldn't get the endlinks in place-very frustrating!. In the end, I just bit the bullet and got the OEM Seiko bracelet, and it went right on without problem.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ed P. said:


> I'd be interested in learning how you got the Strapcode endlinks to fit properly. I had two different strapcode bracelets for my SPB079, and ended up sending both of them back. I couldn't get them to fit properly, because the tips of the 2 mm springbars were too small for the lug holes. I ordered 2mm springbars with 1.2 mm tips, but then I couldn't get the endlinks in place-very frustrating!. In the end, I just bit the bullet and got the OEM Seiko bracelet, and it went right on without problem.


it wasn't easy. Neither endlink on either end wanted to go easily. But I got the second end in with a little pushing with my pin tool.

Anyway, pics!


















love the inside of the milled clasp:


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

and some size comparison shots while I had some watches out:


----------



## drew_ja (May 27, 2018)

Ed P. said:


> I'd be interested in learning how you got the Strapcode endlinks to fit properly. I had two different strapcode bracelets for my SPB079, and ended up sending both of them back. I couldn't get them to fit properly, because the tips of the 2 mm springbars were too small for the lug holes. I ordered 2mm springbars with 1.2 mm tips, but then I couldn't get the endlinks in place-very frustrating!. In the end, I just bit the bullet and got the OEM Seiko bracelet, and it went right on without problem.


Didn't know Strapcode bracelets didn't fit well. Is this a common issue? I was about to pick up the jubilee for my SBDC063.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Your new hybrid bracelet/clasp combination looks excellent. I applaud your effort and your excellent results!


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

drew_ja said:


> Didn't know Strapcode bracelets didn't fit well. Is this a common issue? I was about to pick up the jubilee for my SBDC063.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's only is an issue with the bracelets for the MM200. It baffles me why they chose 2 mm holes for the end links on these bracelets so the 2.5 mm OEM spring bars can't be used , and then supply spring bars with .6 mm tips to fit 1.2 mm watch lug holes. (Obviously, Jacobsen1, above was successful in making them work for him, though.)


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

OK, this watch is growing on me in more ways than one. First off it feels bigger the more I wear it. Or I should say I just enjoy the size and it's not too small. The thickness just melts away onto the wrist and it feels amazingly thin -vs- my SKXs. I love the shape of the case. I love the way (and ever noticed before) the bezel is slightly recessed into the case at the bottom. A Subtle nod to the Sumo IMHO but in a good way (I love the look of how the sumo's bezel sits in it's case). The crown just locks down in a way I've never felt before with a hard stop when it's tight. I used to compare this watch to my modded SKX, my deep blue nato and my MDV-106 thinking I wanted this to be like those. But now that I have it the balance in indicy (sp?) size and placement and the dial and just the overall design are much nicer and I'm now seeing things on my other watches that make me appreciate the MM200 more (or dislike some things on the other watches). It's just a great wearing and great looking watch. And the Lume! Whoa!

I will say the blue color on the bezel is hit or miss with me. When it's blue I like it. When it's flat gray/dark I wish it was just black... I hope this doesn't mean I end up with a SBDC61 as well... :-x Also the bezel clicks aren't quite as crisp as I'd like? My seaking, casio (yes casio) and deep blue all have a more mechanical sounding/feeling click I prefer.



Ed P. said:


> Your new hybrid bracelet/clasp combination looks excellent. I applaud your effort and your excellent results!


thanks!



Ed P. said:


> drew_ja said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't know Strapcode bracelets didn't fit well. Is this a common issue? I was about to pick up the jubilee for my SBDC063.
> ...


If I were to bet the .6mm tips are to help you get them into the holes. If they put 1.2s into a 1.2 hole it'd have to be an exact fit. By using a smaller pin it's easier to get into the hole. It was NOT a super easy fit, but almost all my bracelets seem to be a PITA to get the endlinks into the case on all my watches so maybe I'm just not great at it?


----------



## drew_ja (May 27, 2018)

jacobsen1 said:


> OK, this watch is growing on me in more ways than one. First off it feels bigger the more I wear it. Or I should say I just enjoy the size and it's not too small. The thickness just melts away onto the wrist and it feels amazingly thin -vs- my SKXs. I love the shape of the case. I love the way (and ever noticed before) the bezel is slightly recessed into the case at the bottom. A Subtle nod to the Sumo IMHO but in a good way (I love the look of how the sumo's bezel sits in it's case). The crown just locks down in a way I've never felt before with a hard stop when it's tight. I used to compare this watch to my modded SKX, my deep blue nato and my MDV-106 thinking I wanted this to be like those. But now that I have it the balance in indicy (sp?) size and placement and the dial and just the overall design are much nicer and I'm now seeing things on my other watches that make me appreciate the MM200 more (or dislike some things on the other watches). It's just a great wearing and great looking watch. And the Lume! Whoa!
> 
> I will say the blue color on the bezel is hit or miss with me. When it's blue I like it. When it's flat gray/dark I wish it was just black... I hope this doesn't mean I end up with a SBDC61 as well... :-x Also the bezel clicks aren't quite as crisp as I'd like? My seaking, casio (yes casio) and deep blue all have a more mechanical sounding/feeling click I prefer.
> 
> ...


Nice review and I totally agree on the case shape. Its angular in a way that makes it unique and wear really well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Who (Sep 26, 2015)

Arrived yesterday.
My new Green special


----------



## Dr.Who (Sep 26, 2015)

Green Special macro shot. Sorry about the dust spots. 
It's spring and all kind of particles are floating around (pollen etc)


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Who (Sep 26, 2015)

jpisare said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 

In low light and indoors, the green color is somewhat subtle (even kinda black), but outdoors and especially in direct sunlight it is quite dramatic and reflective green


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Yep, similar to how the "Great Blue Hole" version is. Subtle in low-light but outdoors especially in the sun, there's no missing the blue dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Who (Sep 26, 2015)

jpisare said:


> Yep, similar to how the "Great Blue Hole" version is. Subtle in low-light but outdoors especially in the sun, there's no missing the blue dial.


True. 
All of these MM200 watches are seriously, seriously beautiful.

In fact, I'm thinking of selling my other automatic divers, because I don't believe they are going to get much wrist time anymore. 
I've been collecting watches for a few years now, and never sold a single one, but after this I cannot see the point of keeping my other divers.

I'm pretty sure they would just sit around gathering dust


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I hear you! I have a small collection currently of around 10 Seiko divers. I do my best to keep them all in a rotation. Some get more wrist-time than others for sure but I try to keep a healthy rotation best I can. Easier said than done though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Who (Sep 26, 2015)

jpisare said:


> I hear you! I have a small collection currently of around 10 Seiko divers. I do my best to keep them all in a rotation. Some get more wrist-time than others for sure but I try to keep a healthy rotation best I can. Easier said than done though.


Right you are 

The other reason why this watch is going to get lots of wrist time - besides being so achingly beautiful - is that it's so incredibly comfortable to wear. It weights pretty much the same as my other divers, but somehow I don't notice the weight. It's so comfy, that it almost feels like a natural part of the wrist.

In all of those Youtube video reviews, they of course do mention that fact - but somehow they all more or less fail to really bring the message home.

This is by far, the most comfortable watch I've ever had. 
If it were any more comfortable, I wouldn't feel wearing it at all


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

My mm200 sbdc061 just showed up today. I bought it off m2m here, but it looks like it was never worn even once. Anyway, I'll get some pics up when I have a few minutes and do some comparisons with my sbdc051 62MAS & Gen3 Sumo. Right now I'm not sure I can get used to how small this wears, but I will say it is really nice. My wrist is 7 3/8" & I am used to bigger watches so while this is smaller than I am used to I am not saying it isn't nice or anything it just might be too small for me. Not sure yet


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

Dr.Who said:


> Green Special macro shot. Sorry about the dust spots.
> It's spring and all kind of particles are floating around (pollen etc)
> 
> View attachment 15061859


Very nice shot! In direct sunlight dial appears really lighter but I also love how it can looks darker in other conditions.

Inviato dal mio SM-T805 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Does anyone know if one of the bigger bezels from one of the other Seiko divers would fit the sbdc061 that I just got? I'm thinking that this bezel is very narrow/thin & maybe the Turtle or the Sumo bezel might work & make it look a bit bigger. I like the case as it is plenty big, but the small outside diameter of the Bezel makes this wear so much smaller than other Seiko Divers. 

Suggestions welcome


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Nanook65 said:


> My mm200 sbdc061 just showed up today. I bought it off m2m here, but it looks like it was never worn even once. Anyway, I'll get some pics up when I have a few minutes and do some comparisons with my sbdc051 62MAS & Gen3 Sumo. Right now I'm not sure I can get used to how small this wears, but I will say it is really nice. My wrist is 7 3/8" & I am used to bigger watches so while this is smaller than I am used to I am not saying it isn't nice or anything it just might be too small for me. Not sure yet


I've got 8" wrist and i had the same feeling when i first got MM200. You get it to sit higher with a nato/zulu strap. Sits then as high as a MM300.

SPB077 vs SLA021 vs SPB097









Now i wish they would make the SBDC061/SPB077 with 8L35 or better, that could be my only watch.


----------



## Dr.Who (Sep 26, 2015)

HDR photo of my Green Special.

It's really hard to try and capture how it looks in real life, because it depends so much of the amount of light, the direction of it, the color temperature and so on. And of course the limitations of the camera itself comes into play...


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Tried on the leather strap of 2020 Alpinist on my SPB077(SBDC061). I kind of like it, and since the case is slim this would fit nicely under sleeve.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Nanook65 said:


> My mm200 sbdc061 just showed up today. I bought it off m2m here, but it looks like it was never worn even once. Anyway, I'll get some pics up when I have a few minutes and do some comparisons with my sbdc051 62MAS & Gen3 Sumo. Right now I'm not sure I can get used to how small this wears, but I will say it is really nice. My wrist is 7 3/8" & I am used to bigger watches so while this is smaller than I am used to I am not saying it isn't nice or anything it just might be too small for me. Not sure yet





Nanook65 said:


> Does anyone know if one of the bigger bezels from one of the other Seiko divers would fit the sbdc061 that I just got? I'm thinking that this bezel is very narrow/thin & maybe the Turtle or the Sumo bezel might work & make it look a bit bigger. I like the case as it is plenty big, but the small outside diameter of the Bezel makes this wear so much smaller than other Seiko Divers.
> 
> Suggestions welcome


I felt the same way about the size and we have similar wrists. For me a watch size is about the size of the face and bezel, not the case. So for me the fact this has a thinner bezel helps the face appear bigger than it is which is what I prefer. The crystal is bigger on this watch than both the sumo and SKX. For me that makes it bigger. The sumo for me is an SKX in a bigger bezel which was a huge turn off for me with that watch.

I doubt you can swap bezels with anything here because the bezel is thinner than other watches as you point out. But the bottom edge of the bezel also sits inside the case slightly (similar to the sumo but lesser so). This suggests another bezel won't fit w/o hitting the case. As for inserts, the bezel is actually a U shaped channel the insert sits in on this watch -vs- the L shape on some other watches. So the insert has to be sizes specifically for this bezel IMHO.

Also, for me the watch started small when I first got it and put it on. But the design and details have won me over. I hope it's not just the honeymoon (I've had mine a week now) but I like this watch more and more as I wear it more. Hopefully yours does the same.


----------



## Dr.Who (Sep 26, 2015)

jacobsen1 said:


> I felt the same way about the size and we have similar wrists. For me a watch size is about the size of the face and bezel, not the case. So for me the fact this has a thinner bezel helps the face appear bigger than it is which is what I prefer. The crystal is bigger on this watch than both the sumo and SKX. For me that makes it bigger. The sumo for me is an SKX in a bigger bezel which was a huge turn off for me with that watch.
> 
> I doubt you can swap bezels with anything here because the bezel is thinner than other watches as you point out. But the bottom edge of the bezel also sits inside the case slightly (similar to the sumo but lesser so). This suggests another bezel won't fit w/o hitting the case. As for inserts, the bezel is actually a U shaped channel the insert sits in on this watch -vs- the L shape on some other watches. So the insert has to be sizes specifically for this bezel IMHO.
> 
> Also, for me the watch started small when I first got it and put it on. But the design and details have won me over. I hope it's not just the honeymoon (I've had mine a week now) but I like this watch more and more as I wear it more. Hopefully yours does the same.


It's not just the honeymoon, I'm pretty sure about that. This model is really well balanced. It's a reinterpretation of a classic, which in turn will become a classic - mark my words. As you said, the thin bezel makes the face appear bigger, which means, that the face gets more attention - and I bet Seiko designed it to be like that on purpose - so that bezel alone won't steal the thunder.

And besides, the face of the watch is what counts. That's what I look first, when I turn my wrist. That's the bees knees. At least to me


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Have to give this some love; it's feeling neglected since I acquired the Blue Hole variant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Who (Sep 26, 2015)

jpisare said:


> Have to give this some love; it's feeling neglected since I acquired the Blue Hole variant.


That's some ruff strap  Way cool


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Inexpensive canvas strap from Barton (bought from Amazon). Super comfortable albeit a bit on the thin-side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mda13x (Apr 30, 2010)

The SBDC053 pictured with my first watch I purchased with a pocket full of cash from valet parking.


----------



## Dr.Who (Sep 26, 2015)

jpisare said:


> Inexpensive canvas strap from Barton (bought from Amazon). Super comfortable albeit a bit on the thin-side.


That is excellent!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Echoing what alot of folks have said above.....too many posts to reference..

The watch starts off feeling small. You think, ok the bezel is a little anemic compared to how some other watch bezels are, including other seikos.

You spent some decent money, so you give it wrist time, try straps, and just keep on wearing it.

One day you put on one of your other watches so you don't feel like you've lost interest. Then you realize, Seiko has something here in this design. Its not small, it's not large, but it's just right.

It sits in the wrist, not on it....for those that have owned sport bikes and have found a perfect fitting machine, you know exactly what I'm talking about. You sit in that bike, not on it.

This watch is the same. The case shape is such that you see and feel the watch sitting in your wrist, not as a block of metal on it.

The crown is not in the way, the lugs curve down and taper to give a fitted look.

That's how I describe the fit. I have a few watches that fit this way and when you wear them, it just feels right. Some you put on look and feel like they don't really belong on the wrist.

My 2 cents.










Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

brash47 said:


> Echoing what alot of folks have said above.....too many posts to reference..
> 
> The watch starts off feeling small. You think, ok the bezel is a little anemic compared to how some other watch bezels are, including other seikos.
> 
> ...


nice way to say it. For me, the bracelet was a game changer. I guess I'm just a bracelet guy as I prefer all my seikos on bracelets... My garmin is my rubber strap watch and my casio MDV-106 is my strap watch...


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I have a strap code bracelet for this watch and it's really nice. But since nobody makes a pvd fitted bracelet, I opted for the Crafter Blue Rubber. Its built for the MM300, but fits very nicely right up against the case on the 200.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I still enjoy following this thread and seeing all the pics. Miss mine but thought I'd chip in with some old pics


----------



## klokketor (Mar 22, 2020)

Sold my 077 and ordered the spb149. And now, before the 35mas has arrived, and if the 187 is 40-43 mm, I have to get that as well. When will we get confirmed specs?

I preferred the spb077 before my mm300, but I would just wish it was a couple of millimeters smaller.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

klokketor said:


> Sold my 077 and ordered the spb149. And now, before the 35mas has arrived, and if the 187 is 40-43 mm, I have to get that as well. When will we get confirmed specs?
> 
> I preferred the spb077 before my mm300, but I would just wish it was a couple of millimeters smaller.


I'm super curious about the 187

It's such a great case and I like the hands shown there. I could see it tempting me away from the 143 I have been eyeing up.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

@boatswain your lengthy review of the 063 was the ultimate decider for me ordering the 061 in the first place. I knew absolutely nothing about the MM200 until that thread. I still have it bookmarked! I need to learn how to take watch pics from you lol. 

Oh, and Scurfa rubber is amazing, you were spot-on there too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


> @boatswain your lengthy review of the 063 was the ultimate decider for me ordering the 061 in the first place. I knew absolutely nothing about the MM200 until that thread. I still have it bookmarked! I need to learn how to take watch pics from you lol.
> 
> Oh, and Scurfa rubber is amazing, you were spot-on there too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  I'm so glad it was helpful.

I can still see myself getting one again. That's one reason I sold it, even though it was a tough choice and nothing against it, but knowing that they would be around for a long time for reacquiring made it a little more palatable.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

klokketor said:


> Sold my 077 and ordered the spb149. And now, before the 35mas has arrived, and if the 187 is 40-43 mm, I have to get that as well. When will we get confirmed specs?
> 
> I preferred the spb077 before my mm300, but I would just wish it was a couple of millimeters smaller.





boatswain said:


> I'm super curious about the 187
> 
> It's such a great case and I like the hands shown there. I could see it tempting me away from the 143 I have been eyeing up.


I love the hands from the 187. If the fit ours I'll probably swap to them. I don't like the bevel edge on the crystal. Not sure how I feel about the lack of a chapter ring/the rehaut but I'll reserve judgement until we see good pics of them. Very curious about it for sure. Also curious what colors they'll make.

took a shot on the way home from skiing today:


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm going to get the SPB187 for sure. Will probably sell the SPB077 then.


----------



## ezee (Apr 26, 2020)

brash47 said:


> Echoing what alot of folks have said above.....too many posts to reference..
> 
> The watch starts off feeling small. You think, ok the bezel is a little anemic compared to how some other watch bezels are, including other seikos.
> 
> ...


The strap looks perfect on your mm200! Is it cb03, and the buckle has to be your own mm300 buckle?

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Crafter Blue CB03 yea, the clasp is the Strapcode 18mm 316L Stainless Steel Wetsuit Ratchet Buckle 
NT-CASP18-017BK

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

I know the lume has been mentioned before but it's ridiculous! I wore it to sleep last might and woke up to a green glow around my face. Once your eyes adjust to the dark it's insanely bright and this was several hours after dark w/o doing anything more than wear the watch with long sleeves on.


----------



## ChronoKing (May 10, 2019)

Hi all, I know this has been addressed but seems there are supporters and detractors of specific bracelets. Looking for a good bracelet for the SPB079. Need something to make the quarantine go by easier! Thanks. 

Would also take tips for easiest bracelet changing tools for a beginner. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

ChronoKing said:


> Hi all, I know this has been addressed but seems there are supporters and detractors of specific bracelets. Looking for a good bracelet for the SPB079. Need something to make the quarantine go by easier! Thanks.
> 
> Would also take tips for easiest bracelet changing tools for a beginner. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi. I quite liked the original bracelet, but wanted a tool-less adjustable clasp for more comfort. So I bought an MM300 clasp and swapped it out for the original one. Here is the post if you are interested: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/offi...sbdc061-sbdc063-4697305-140.html#post49101787


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

SPB187, i suppose it will have the same minute and hour hand as the SPB143/145/147/149. After seeing the pictures here i'm not sure i like them..


----------



## Dr.Who (Sep 26, 2015)

New strap arrived today

It's not a nato nor zulu, but sort of a hook strap.
Never used these kind of straps before. There were no instructions, no guide, nothing...
It was a bugger to figure out how it works. 
Let's just say that there are many ways to do it wrong - but only one way to do it right 
But once I figured it out, I noticed that it's actually a quite clever system 

It's also vee~ery stretcy and very comfortable 

















It needs to be installed so, that it forms a solid, unbroken loop, and the hook with the counterpart is used only to tighten the loop. So it cannot fall of your hand - even if the hook comes undone - the loop with the watch still remains around the wrist. Only slight inconvenience is, that strap pins needs to be removed before it's possible to install the strap properly. But that's no biggie.

















The name "Karu" is Finnish and means something like "Rough", "Rustic", "Barren", "Rugged" and so forth.


----------



## Dr.Who (Sep 26, 2015)

Group shot with white Ibanez Jem 7V - Steve Vai signature model (also made in Japan) 

I'm a big Steve Vai fan


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

Just received mine from an ad for $595, absolutely love it except for a small scratch at the 12 on the bezel, it's sure to get plenty more but it's messing with my ocd for now


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

ChronoKing said:


> Hi all, I know this has been addressed but seems there are supporters and detractors of specific bracelets. Looking for a good bracelet for the SPB079. Need something to make the quarantine go by easier! Thanks.
> 
> Would also take tips for easiest bracelet changing tools for a beginner. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the strapcode but with a weird twist... I got one of their 20mm straight endlink bracelets and used it with their mm200 endlinks (I had to buy both bracelets and swap the endlinks myself, I then sold the other bracelet to recoupe the cost). I now have a no tapered bracelet with correct endlinks vs the OEM taper which I prefer. I got it to fit but it was NOT easy... The mm200 is diashield coated which is a different color -vs- normal brushed SS. So it's slightly off if you're super picky. The different angles let my brain assume the color difference is because of the light not the coating but it's a bit of both.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Bcos17 (May 5, 2014)

jpisare said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that an archer canvas strap on the left? I picked one up recently for my sbdc053 and really like it.


----------



## Bcos17 (May 5, 2014)

jpisare said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that an archer canvas strap on the left? I picked one up recently for my sbdc053 and really like it.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Bcos17 said:


> Is that an archer canvas strap on the left? I picked one up recently for my sbdc053 and really like it.


Barton, actually! But I have an Archer canvas for my Tuna and feel like they're basically the same strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Dr.Who said:


> Group shot with white Ibanez Jem 7V - Steve Vai signature model (also made in Japan)
> 
> I'm a big Steve Vai fan
> 
> View attachment 15079409


AWESOME. Most attractive guitar ever the best guitarist in the world! Awesome to see... I've got an Ibanez prestige too.


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyone know where I can get an SBDC065/ SPB083/ Great Blue Hole? There's just nothing quite like it out there and I've been having trouble hunting one down at a fair price.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

MercifulFate said:


> Anyone know where I can get an SBDC065/ SPB083/ Great Blue Hole? There's just nothing quite like it out there and I've been having trouble hunting one down at a fair price.


Reddit /r/watchexchange or Chrono24 are my recommendations.

Edit - Also watchuseek "for sale" forum. Awesome stuff posted there hourly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

jpisare said:


> Reddit /r/watchexchange or Chrono24 are my recommendations.
> 
> Edit - Also watchuseek "for sale" forum. Awesome stuff posted there hourly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  will be keeping my eye out


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

I know the dimension of these MM200 watches are a lot bigger than SKX, but these MM200 watches wear a lot smaller than their specs indicate? Do these wear as big as the SKX or bigger?


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

Jezec said:


> I know the dimension of these MM200 watches are a lot bigger than SKX, but these MM200 watches wear a lot smaller than their specs indicate? Do these wear as big as the SKX or bigger?











They wear very similar, to the point of where I'm selling my skx because I don't wear it now.


----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

Kinboat said:


> They wear very similar, to the point of where I'm selling my skx because I don't wear it now.


Very helpful, they do indeed look very similar in size.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

MercifulFate said:


> Anyone know where I can get an SBDC065/ SPB083/ Great Blue Hole? There's just nothing quite like it out there and I've been having trouble hunting one down at a fair price.


I got mine at exquisite time pieces, they are in Florida.

https://www.exquisitetimepieces.com/

They told me a price, I said I was willing to pay a certain price I saw online elsewhere, and they matched it. *Please don't mention I said that,* just haggle with them. They have the SPB083 for $1150. Then there is a link for more information (click on the link and email them). I dealt with them entirely through email, just tell them you really would like to purchase it, but at at a cheaper price. If you're ok w/$1150, then go for it, But I'm pretty sure you can get them to knock the price down to your liking. Don't ask for something in the 500 range, they will just laugh at you, they sell serious watches on that site, but in the 900's you can probably get it.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Jezec said:


> I know the dimension of these MM200 watches are a lot bigger than SKX, but these MM200 watches wear a lot smaller than their specs indicate? Do these wear as big as the SKX or bigger?


The face/dial is bigger and the bezel is narrower so it's a different look. If you can comfortably wear and SKX the mm200 won't feel too big but the face will look bigger. The design of the indicies being smaller also helps and the depth from the crystal down into the face of the dial is less again making it feel wider than it is. So it's face feels bigger but it wears very similar.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

The top hat looks great on the 077. Not for all, but at least for me


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm wearing my SPB079 today. As you may recall, this model comes on a rubber strap. I'm a bracelet guy, so I bought the rather expensive OEM bracelet. At first I didn't like the blue bezel, but it has grown on me over time. It gives the watch a little color, and as noted in the attached photos, the color changes with angle and lighting. Anyway, I hope you enjoy the photos. They're not up to Boatswain or Jacobsen1 standards, but IMO not bad for an amateur!


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Beautiful watch (and photos)! I would have jumped on that model if I wasn't waiting for the new SPB187

Enjoy


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I have been wearing mine like this on a Bonetto Cinturini Rubber strap. I'm sure it is not to everyone's liking, but I like it. It is super comfortable and gives it a different look. I know it is a little finicky getting it right but I really like having a deployant without the tail of the strap hanging out.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

crap...
double post


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

That looks awesome! I love Bonetto straps. So comfy and that vanilla scent!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

jpisare said:


> That looks awesome! I love Bonetto straps. So comfy and that vanilla scent!!!


Thanks! I'm not sure why you don't see this all that often. I suppose it is because in order to get it right you have to cut the strap to size and it takes a little time. Not too many strap makers make rubber straps like this as far as I know. Sinn & Bonetto Cinturini &? 
Anyone know of any others?


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Nanook65 said:


> I have been wearing mine like this on a Bonetto Cinturini Rubber strap. I'm sure it is not to everyone's liking, but I like it. It is super comfortable and gives it a different look. I know it is a little finicky getting it right but I really like having a deployant without the tail of the strap hanging out.


I also have it most of the time in the same bonetto...but I keep the carbon style pattern on the outside!
It is by far my most favourite strap for almost all dive watches...

Inviato dal mio Mi A3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I thought it would be too small, but it has grown on me. I think it is fine now. Comparing it with the Sumo I think I still like the slightly bigger look of the Sumo, but I really dislike the strap gap on the Sumo and I also dislike the extra chunkiness of the Sumo case & don't need the extra 2mm lug to lug . Overall, for me this one is better. Here it is on my 7 3/8" dia wrist


----------



## ChronoKing (May 10, 2019)

jacobsen1 said:


> View attachment 15094075
> 
> 
> View attachment 15094077
> ...


Beautiful photos of it in a bracelet! Please let me know where you got it from! Thanks much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

ChronoKing said:


> Beautiful photos of it in a bracelet! Please let me know where you got it from! Thanks much.


thanks! It's the strapcode but with a twist... I don't like tapered bracelets... So I bought their normal bracelet with the mm200 endlinks but then I bought a straight endlink 20mm option as well and swapped the ends. So My final bracelet is 20mm with no taper. I then sold the 20mm -> 18mm tapered bracelet with the straight endlinks here on the forum.

this is the normal/tapered bracelet thats 20mm -> 18mm: https://www.strapcode.com/collections/for-seiko-mm200/products/metal-ss-bcl20-b109
then I swapped the endlinks onto this: https://www.strapcode.com/products/metal-ss-bcl03-bps023?_pos=3&_sid=b62facc50&_ss=r


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Nanook65 said:


> I have been wearing mine like this on a Bonetto Cinturini Rubber strap. I'm sure it is not to everyone's liking, but I like it. It is super comfortable and gives it a different look. I know it is a little finicky getting it right but I really like having a deployant without the tail of the strap hanging out.


That's such a cool look and I imagine it's super comfortable as well. The only thing I'd wish for more would be fitted ends. I know crafter blue exists but the one strap I had from them, for my samurai, was very stiff and uncomfortable.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

cortman said:


> That's such a cool look and I imagine it's super comfortable as well. The only thing I'd wish for more would be fitted ends. I know crafter blue exists but the one strap I had from them, for my samurai, was very stiff and uncomfortable.


I put it back on the bracelet just to take a few pics and wore it for a day and now it is right back on the Bonetto Cinturini. Certainly a different look, Rubber vs SS, but I have to say it is WAY more comfortable on the rubber Bonetto Cinturini & I love the casual look especially for summer. I have tried Crafter Blue on the Turtle and on the Sumo. No more Crafter Blue for me. As you mentioned it is not all that comfortable, they are difficult to put on and take off and you can't use the OEM Clasp as a deployant. In fact you can't use just about any deployant because they are so thick they won't fit into most deployants. I find even on their own keeper it is difficult to use. I also find that style rubber (Isofrane style) to not be all that pleasing to my eye and difficult to even use the pin style clasp. As if all that weren't enough, they are twice the price of the Bonetto Cinturini.

As far as the more fitted end. It is actually a pretty good fit. Not as good as some and certainly better than others. If you look back a couple posts I posted a pic on the wrist and to me it is just fine.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Nice! What clasp is that? MM300 clasp? 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Morning glory


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

Finally join the sbdc063 fam! I know i know its a little chunky on my wrist! But couldnt resist that blue bezel









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Dopamina said:


> Nice! What clasp is that? MM300 clasp?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


It is the clasp that came with the sbdc061 watch


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

kjoken said:


> Finally join the sbdc063 fam! I know i know its a little chunky on my wrist! But couldnt resist that blue bezel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats mate! That shade of blue looks stunning


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

The sbdc 063 is my next watch. Is that the bezel insert similar to the sbcd 053 insert? I used to own the 053 and love the insert. 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

jjmc87 said:


> Congrats mate! That shade of blue looks stunning


Cheers mate feel a lilttle bit big on my wrist tho what do you think? Oh and btw this is another strap monster imo 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Dopamina said:


> The sbdc 063 is my next watch. Is that the bezel insert similar to the sbcd 053 insert? I used to own the 053 and love the insert.


Not the exact same bezel insert. Dimensions are slightly different, but I am pretty certain it is made the same way and has the same look.


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

kjoken said:


> Cheers mate feel a lilttle bit big on my wrist tho what do you think? Oh and btw this is another strap monster imo
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Eh maybe a little but nothing to worry about as long as it's comfortable. And I was thinking the same I'm already stocking up on straps for when I get my own


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Nanook65 said:


> I thought it would be too small, but it has grown on me. I think it is fine now. Comparing it with the Sumo I think I still like the slightly bigger look of the Sumo, but I really dislike the strap gap on the Sumo and I also dislike the extra chunkiness of the Sumo case & don't need the extra 2mm lug to lug . Overall, for me this one is better. Here it is on my 7 3/8" dia wrist


so it's weird, to me size has a lot to do with dial/crystal size in proportion to the rest of the case. The sumo has a smaller crystal/dial and bigger bezel. The mm200 has a much bigger more open feel to the dial. I prefer big watches and returned my sumo but love my mm200. It feels bigger to me in the dial/crystal which is what I prefer. When I opened my mm200 box I thought it was too small. But as I've worn it I love the dial size and the watch just melts into the wrist. It's big enough for me but wears small enough anyone who likes the feel of an SKX will be right at home as well. It's a funny watch in that it's size is constantly brought up. Some people want it to wear small -vs- it's case dimensions, others (me) want it to look big (the dial). But most people seem to really like it once they get a chance to wear one.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

a shot of my mm200 with its "friends"...


----------



## aunderscoreham (Jul 23, 2018)

jacobsen1 said:


> a shot of my mm200 with its "friends"...
> View attachment 15139983


Clearly the MM200 is the alpha here. Nice looking collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aunderscoreham (Jul 23, 2018)

jacobsen1 said:


> thanks! It's the strapcode but with a twist... I don't like tapered bracelets... So I bought their normal bracelet with the mm200 endlinks but then I bought a straight endlink 20mm option as well and swapped the ends. So My final bracelet is 20mm with no taper. I then sold the 20mm -> 18mm tapered bracelet with the straight endlinks here on the forum.
> 
> this is the normal/tapered bracelet thats 20mm -> 18mm: https://www.strapcode.com/collections/for-seiko-mm200/products/metal-ss-bcl20-b109
> then I swapped the endlinks onto this: https://www.strapcode.com/products/metal-ss-bcl03-bps023?_pos=3&_sid=b62facc50&_ss=r


Clever! How does it compare to the OEM?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

aunderscoreham said:


> Clearly the MM200 is the alpha here. Nice looking collection!


it's the nicest watch, yes, but I enjoy the chrono and cocktail just as much. 
the SNK is my first auto and my first modded watch so it's a keeper.
The DB is nice because it's a large SNK and fits me really well, don't wear it much since the mm200 though...
The MDV-106 is just not worth selling basically.



aunderscoreham said:


> Clever! How does it compare to the OEM?


no idea, I've never seen one.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

jacobsen1 said:


> a shot of my mm200 with its "friends"...
> View attachment 15139983


Deep Blue makes some nice watches as well, have 7 or 8 of them.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

jacobsen1 said:


> a shot of my mm200 with its "friends"...
> View attachment 15139983


Deep Blue makes some nice watches as well, have 7 or 8 of them.


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

Have you guys try the baby mm 200 with sarb bracelet? Does it fit? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

kjoken said:


> Have you guys try the baby mm 200 with sarb bracelet? Does it fit?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


It's doesn't fit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Really nice strap! What is it?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

keerola said:


> Really nice strap! What is it?


Thanks! Barton canvas courtesy of Amazon! $20 and a bit on the thin-side but works well for watch like this I think. Is a bit too thin for a Tuna though for example.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

> Thanks! Barton canvas courtesy of Amazon! $20 and a bit on the thin-side but works well for watch like this I think. Is a bit too thin for a Tuna though for example.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm looking for something similar for my SLA025, but it needs to be sturdy (top heavy), so maybe not Barton then..


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

keerola said:


> Thanks! I'm looking for something similar for my SLA025, but it needs to be sturdy (top heavy), so maybe not Barton then..


I have found what I think is a really nice option for a rubber strap & deployant. Here I am showing it on my sbdc061, but I also like it on my sbdc051 (actually even more) & I think it would work really well on your sla025 which, by the way, is a beautiful watch. Bonetto Cinturini with OEM Deployant clasp from the bracelet on both the 051 & 061. This particular deployant is about the best you can find from Seiko and is actually really nice. Most of the Seiko Clasps on their bracelets are crap, but this is great.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nanook65 said:


> I have found what I think is a really nice option for a rubber strap & deployant. Here I am showing it on my sbdc061, but I also like it on my sbdc051 (actually even more) & I think it would work really well on your sla025 which, by the way, is a beautiful watch. Bonetto Cinturini with OEM Deployant clasp from the bracelet on both the 051 & 061. This particular deployant is about the best you can find from Seiko and is actually really nice. Most of the Seiko Clasps on their bracelets are crap, but this is great.


I like that a lot.

I'm thinking of picking up another seiko diver soon and that would be a sweet set up. Nice work


----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

The Bonetto Cinturini looks to be an interesting rubber. Do you just cut the strap to make it custom for your size? What tools would you need for a clean cut and whether there are certain instructions as a starting point for certain length wrist?


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

No instructions...just cut a bit at a time and try on...better to trim it longer at the beginning and then shave down a little bit more that cutting too much...
I have several of these bonetto cinturini and the quality is too notch..
I cut them with a sharp knife...rubber is sturdy but flexible....lay it on a flat hard surface and use a cutter or a thin robust knife..

Inviato dal mio Mi A3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sharp knife and a cutting board!

And yeah, I love Bonetto straps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

https://holbensfinewatchbands.com/c...cts/bonetto-cinturini-model-300d-rubber-black

It looks like the smallest wrist size is 6.75 inches, is that true or you cut more if you desired?


----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

double posting - deleted


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

I have a 6.5 inches wrist and I could cut shorted the strap if I want so I would say you can go smaller...it also depends on the clasp you use...some are longer some shorter...the stock one is quite short.
The 300 is a little bit stiffer than the one with the carbon pattern, but still good quality...

Inviato dal mio Mi A3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## quartzguy (Nov 11, 2009)

Quick question, I think I've got the correct thread.
Looking at bracelets and straps for a SRPC93 websites such as Strapcode and others list compatability with the SRPB but not the SRPC. I assume these share the same case and strap/bracelet fitment but being new to Seiko I am not sure. 
Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

For those that wear it on the stock bracelet, how does it sit on your wrist? I don't normally wear it on the bracelet because the divers extension digs into my wrist and is very uncomfortable. Granted, I wear my watches a little on the snug side. I usually wear it on the Uncle Seiko waffle, but I'm bracelet guy. Thinking about getting the MM300 clasp (will match my hands )









Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Got a new Toxic Magnum rubber strap for my SPB079. Really liking it so far. It's thick enough to support the chunkiness of the watch, but also very supple/compliant on wrist. Highly recommended.


----------



## glack23 (May 20, 2020)

Ohh that is one of the nicer rubber strap I saw

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

OmegaTom said:


> Got a new Toxic Magnum rubber strap for my SPB079. Really liking it so far. It's thick enough to support the chunkiness of the watch, but also very supple/compliant on wrist. Highly recommended.
> View attachment 15162405
> 
> View attachment 15162407


Awesome!

That's the exact combo I always wanted to try on the 79 but never did.

Looks great. 

Nice to hear that the strap quality is good as have been thinking about picking up a magnum for some other watches.

Enjoy!


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Awesome!
> 
> That's the exact combo I always wanted to try on the 79 but never did.
> 
> ...


Yeah, obviously the verdict is still out on how it holds up long-term, but first impressions are very good. I can't compare to an official Isofrane rubber strap since I've never owned one, so the most useful comparison I can make is to the OEM Seiko silicone strap that comes with the SPB079.

In terms of just the material comfort, I'd say the Magnum is just as compliant, if not slightly more compliant than the OEM, but this small of a difference alone doesn't contribute to the Magnum wearing more/less comfortably. More importantly, the Magnum is considerably shorter than the OEM strap (a much better fit for my roughly 6.8 inch/17.3 cm wrist), and the sizing holes are spaced noticeably closer to each other than on the OEM strap, allowing for a better fit on wrist.

Comfort aside, the Magnum doesn't attract nearly as much dust/particles as the OEM strap. I also didn't pick up any noticeable odour from the Magnum, for anyone's that's bugged by that sort of thing. And just as a heads-up, the Magnum doesn't take the Seiko OEM fat spring bars. It needs a thinner spring bar; I went for the "20mm x 1.78mm x 1.1mm ends, 2.8mm extensions (shoulder-less)" spring bars when I ordered the strap from ToxicNATOS.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Is it possible and where to get the seiko spb 077 bezel insert or the whole bezel? 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Black are Borealis and orange is Toxicnatos Magnum. I think they're the exact same strap. Like literally same rubber, width, thickness, etc. which is great because they are super amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoKing (May 10, 2019)

Zensa_06 said:


> For those that wear it on the stock bracelet, how does it sit on your wrist? I don't normally wear it on the bracelet because the divers extension digs into my wrist and is very uncomfortable. Granted, I wear my watches a little on the snug side. I usually wear it on the Uncle Seiko waffle, but I'm bracelet guy. Thinking about getting the MM300 clasp (will match my hands )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just switched my 079 to the OEM bracelet and feel like I got a brand new watch. I'm so happy with it. Chunkier than my other diver bracelets (especially my Oris Divers 65) but appreciate that actually. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I LOVE the stock MM200 bracelet, personally. Super comfortable IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Question for the bracelet wearing folks here:

What part of the bracelet link is the collar in on these? Is it in one end or did I remember reading about it being in the middle?

Thinking of getting one of the new release prospex that looks to have a similar bracelet and trying to be ready for resizing.

Thanks


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm almost positive it's in the middle. I'll try to check for you this evening.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


> I'm almost positive it's in the middle. I'll try to check for you this evening.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I can't pop a link out at the moment but just looking at the bracelet (I'm wearing the Blue Hole currently) it's obvious it has to be the middle. Looking at the outside of the links, the holes are way too small to accommodate a collar. It's the end of the pin that's visible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Question for the bracelet wearing folks here:
> 
> What part of the bracelet link is the collar in on these? Is it in one end or did I remember reading about it being in the middle?
> 
> ...


It's in the middle.

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


> I can't pop a link out at the moment but just looking at the bracelet (I'm wearing the Blue Hole currently) it's obvious it has to be the middle. Looking at the outside of the links, the holes are way too small to accommodate a collar. It's the end of the pin that's visible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers. 

Thanks for checking.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

raheelc said:


> It's in the middle.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## glack23 (May 20, 2020)

Just join the club 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

If someone has a spare OEM bracelet in great condition they're not using, please drop me a line. I took one off another MM200 to put on my PADI. Wrong move, it looks great on it.


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

Not bad on a perlon strap imho









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 99watches (Feb 4, 2019)

I know the answer is in this thread somewhere, but how does this wear on a 6.5 inch wrist? Pushing it or does it work okay?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

99watches said:


> I know the answer is in this thread somewhere, but how does this wear on a 6.5 inch wrist? Pushing it or does it work okay?


May be a little large on bracelet however it should be comfortable on rubber or a NATO.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

99watches said:


> I know the answer is in this thread somewhere, but how does this wear on a 6.5 inch wrist? Pushing it or does it work okay?


6.2 inches wrist here, works for me.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

99watches said:


> I know the answer is in this thread somewhere, but how does this wear on a 6.5 inch wrist? Pushing it or does it work okay?


Wears just fine IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Rikimaru said:


> 6.2 inches wrist here, works for me.


Gib me! :-d

I recently got a kamasu and almost instantly disliked it due to the size looking tiny compared to anything such as Sumo's or MM or SKX and I don't think I have a big wrist, I think ~6-7 inch.

I reckon this would work well for me too.


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

99watches said:


> I know the answer is in this thread somewhere, but how does this wear on a 6.5 inch wrist? Pushing it or does it work okay?


It wears perfectly on my 6.5" wrist! I posted a wrist shot on this page: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/official-prospex-spb077-spb079-sbdc061-sbdc063-4697305-134.html
I also recommend buying a MM300 adjustable clasp so you can do tool-less quick adjustments on the fly.


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

99watches said:


> I know the answer is in this thread somewhere, but how does this wear on a 6.5 inch wrist? Pushing it or does it work okay?


6.5 inches here....looking good and really comfortable....









Inviato dal mio Mi A3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi guys any ideas where to find the original seiko bracelet*with diashield for sbdc063? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

kjoken said:


> Hi guys any ideas where to find the original seiko bracelet*with diashield for sbdc063?


ebay


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99watches (Feb 4, 2019)

Rikimaru said:


> 6.2 inches wrist here, works for me.


Okay thanks, I'm about 6 1/4 inches too so I might give this a try.


----------



## 99watches (Feb 4, 2019)

double post


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

Tanker G1 said:


> ebay


Cheers thanks man, i know its been discussed before but do you think its better than the strapcode one?

Here's on my *idk how inch but small enough wrist 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Stock clasp is better than the strapcodes, but the strapcodes has screw-links so it's a draw imho.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Strapcode makes a better product overall, but with trade offs. The stock bracelet matches up perfectly to the watch. It also has the diashield coating like the watch....or at least appears to. To me, that alone is why you buy the stock bracelet. 

Any watch without diashield, get the strapcode.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

I wear mine almost exclusively on a Strapcode jubilee. I don't think I've ever worn it on the stock bracelet tbh. In my eyes even with the diashield the steel matches perfectly between the watch and bracelet.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

Zensa_06 said:


> For those that wear it on the stock bracelet, how does it sit on your wrist? I don't normally wear it on the bracelet because the divers extension digs into my wrist and is very uncomfortable. Granted, I wear my watches a little on the snug side. I usually wear it on the Uncle Seiko waffle, but I'm bracelet guy. Thinking about getting the MM300 clasp (will match my hands )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the 300 hands on these. I think it works way better


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

Two questions:
1. Has anyone found an aftermarket domed (not top hat) sapphire crystal for these watches?
2. What are the consensus best (size-wise) MM300-type replacement hands for these (the actual MM300 hands are a bit shorter than ideal to me)?

BTW, I work in a hospital, and the SBDC063 has become my everyday watch over the last couple of months. Slim enough to fit under a cuff on clinic days, robust enough to endure multiple washings to get the COVID-19 off each day, and versatile enough to pull duty in any work situation.


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## gillm (Mar 4, 2020)

Has anyone found ceramic bezel inserts for these yet?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

gillm said:


> Has anyone found ceramic bezel inserts for these yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I think the aluminium ones look quite good.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

double.


----------



## gillm (Mar 4, 2020)

SeikoFam said:


> I think the aluminium ones look quite good.


Can you get the aluminium ones? I'm just thinking of replacing the stock one down the line

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

gillm said:


> Can you get the aluminium ones? I'm just thinking of replacing the stock one down the line
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Wouldn't be cheap. Think you'd have to buy the whole bezel assembly.


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

gillm said:


> Has anyone found ceramic bezel inserts for these yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I posted some on this thread...from yobokies...search for "ceramic"

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## gillm (Mar 4, 2020)

Zensa_06 said:


> I posted some on this thread...from yobokies...search for "ceramic"
> 
> Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


Thanks, only problem is I cant find a pepsi bezel one, is the bezel insert on the SPB087 coated aluminium?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> .


Beautiful


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

gillm said:


> Can you get the aluminium ones? I'm just thinking of replacing the stock one down the line
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I can not but I've never looked for them. Are these ceramic from Seiko or Aluminium?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

New to me Padi. Quick, dirty shot at work.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I have a black SBDC061 and an SPB087. The black looks gloss, like on the Great Blue Hole just above. However, my Padi has a matte finish, which seems to suit the matte dial. Also, the Padi has the bottom of the bezel triangle cut short - more of a trapezium really.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

gillm said:


> Thanks, only problem is I cant find a pepsi bezel one, is the bezel insert on the SPB087 coated aluminium?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I have a black SBDC061 and an SPB087. The black looks gloss, like on the Great Blue Hole just above. However, my Padi has a matte finish, which seems to suit the matte dial. Also, the Padi has the bottom of the bezel triangle cut short - more of a trapezium really.


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

Man, mine doesn't get as much wrist time any more and it's been sitting for the past 3 months but everytime I go into this thread I think about how great it looks. I might have to let it go though because it's not getting any wrist time.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Techme said:


> I have a black SBDC061 and an SPB087. The black looks gloss, like on the Great Blue Hole just above. However, my Padi has a matte finish, which seems to suit the matte dial. Also, the Padi has the bottom of the bezel triangle cut short - more of a trapezium really.


Dont know why they did that, seems wrong, same on my sumo.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

double


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That looks excellent on the grey NATO.

AWesome pairing


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you!! I kinda forgot about this strap for this watch! Been on a bracelet or blue canvas for a long while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

Jraul7 said:


> After a long time of not having Seiko divers, last year I started buying (and selling, and re buying ;-)) Seiko Turtles. They are fun but a tad big for my 6.75" wrist for daily wear. I still wear them on the weekend, but I wanted a Seiko diver I could wear at work. Repurchased an SKX, but even though its a classic, I wanted something better. After long nights of reading thread after thread about the SBDC061 and the SBDC051, I made my choice and have to say I am extremely pleased with it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking about selling mine but then I see yours and holy cow it looks so good maybe I'll take it back out lol


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

jpisare said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That blue!

Agree Boatswain with the grey pairing - Nice!


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Took the PADI out for its first two dives this weekend. Performed admirably!


__
http://instagr.am/p/CB9kLyDnag5/

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

glack23 said:


> Just join the club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi @glack23 nice photoshoot. Where dis you get that tsunami cloth or poster in the background? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

FerrisAus said:


> It wears perfectly on my 6.5" wrist! I posted a wrist shot on this page: Official Prospex SPB077-SPB079 / SBDC061-SBDC063
> I also recommend buying a MM300 adjustable clasp so you can do tool-less quick adjustments on the fly.


@FerrisAus where do we buy the MM300 clasp?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

konners said:


> That blue!
> 
> Agree Boatswain with the grey pairing - Nice!


Thank you! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

babbsky said:


> @FerrisAus where do we buy the MM300 clasp?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ebay and such but I think they might be a bit over priced?


----------



## glack23 (May 20, 2020)

babbsky said:


> Hi @glack23 nice photoshoot. Where dis you get that tsunami cloth or poster in the background? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Old drop on massdrop. Its a desk mat









Classic Art Playmats by Original Magic Art | TCG | TCG Playmats | Drop


Drop exclusive price and reviews: Classic Art Playmats by Original Magic Art | With the success of the Classic Art Tokens—popularized after launching on...




drop.com





Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

glack23 said:


> Old drop on massdrop. Its a desk mat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these similar to a mousepad or some PC gaming pad?


----------



## glack23 (May 20, 2020)

Yes similar. Deskmats / deskpads etc

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

SeikoFam said:


> Ebay and such but I think they might be a bit over priced?


Thanks @SeikoFam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

glack23 said:


> Old drop on massdrop. Its a desk mat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@glack23 Thanks for directing me to mass drop. Do you remember the cost? i know it was way back but to have an idea. I have to sign-up to know the price. 

Many thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

babbsky said:


> Thanks @SeikoFam
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











***RESERVED*** 2x SEIKO D1K6AM-BK00 MARINEMASTER SBDX001 MM300 EXPANDING CLASP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ***RESERVED*** 2x SEIKO D1K6AM-BK00 MARINEMASTER SBDX001 MM300 EXPANDING CLASP at the best online prices at eBay!



www.ebay.com.au


----------



## glack23 (May 20, 2020)

babbsky said:


> @glack23 Thanks for directing me to mass drop. Do you remember the cost? i know it was way back but to have an idea. I have to sign-up to know the price.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is around $20usd. Actually u can get something similar from AliExpress









9.72US $ 15% OFF|Computer Art Mouse Pad Japan The Great Wave Of Kanagawa Large Gaming Mousepad Gamer Xl Rubber Otaku Keyboard Pad Laptop Desk Mat - Mouse Pads - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

babbsky said:


> Thanks @SeikoFam
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





SeikoFam said:


> Ebay and such but I think they might be a bit over priced?


And can be of questionable quality. My guess is they're out of the reject bin. I sent mine back. Another guy I bumped into in one of the Seiko facebook groups did the same. His was a MM300 clasp and mine was a MM200 clasp.


----------



## glack23 (May 20, 2020)

On a Bonetto Cinturini 400CT strap

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Norrie said:


> And can be of questionable quality. My guess is they're out of the reject bin. I sent mine back. Another guy I bumped into in one of the Seiko facebook groups did the same. His was a MM300 clasp and mine was a MM200 clasp.


Sounds disappointing. I did want to get one for a Strapcode bracelet for the ratchet mechanism. For a MM300 clasp and price point sounds like the quality doesnt meet the price point.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Bonetto Cinturini is the way to go.


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

babbsky said:


> @FerrisAus where do we buy the MM300 clasp?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ended up getting mine on eBay. I was worried it wouldn't be a genuine Seiko product, but was assured that it was, and it is a perfect match and fit with my watch. Chino Watch also sell them, and in retrospect I probably should have purchased from them just to ensure a genuine product. But it worked out ok


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

glack23 said:


> It is around $20usd. Actually u can get something similar from AliExpress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@glack23 thanks for the link... I like this better and cheaper too. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

SeikoFam said:


> ***RESERVED*** 2x SEIKO D1K6AM-BK00 MARINEMASTER SBDX001 MM300 EXPANDING CLASP | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ***RESERVED*** 2x SEIKO D1K6AM-BK00 MARINEMASTER SBDX001 MM300 EXPANDING CLASP at the best online prices at eBay!
> ...


@SeikoFam thanks for the link... boy they sell out fast... I'll keep my eyes on eBay. Cheers!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

FerrisAus said:


> I ended up getting mine on eBay. I was worried it wouldn't be a genuine Seiko product, but was assured that it was, and it is a perfect match and fit with my watch. Chino Watch also sell them, and in retrospect I probably should have purchased from them just to ensure a genuine product. But it worked out ok


@FerrisAus Thanks man! Gonna check Chino watches too. Cheers!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

babbsky said:


> @SeikoFam thanks for the link... boy they sell out fast... I'll keep my eyes on eBay. Cheers!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries, they're are tons around just use that as an example to search for one.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

SPB079 on wrist today. Recently I got in one of those Marinemaster 300 clones (blue San Martin MM300 on the bracelet) that I've really been impressed with in terms of case finishing and its surprising wearability on my 17-18cm wrist. It had left me questioning whether or not this SPB079 still had a place in my collection. Wearing it again though has reminded me of how nice a watch this is. And buoyed by how wearable that San Martin MM300 is even on its bracelet (which has the extended male-style endlinks), I'm now even more tempted to purchase the OEM Seiko bracelet for this SPB079. Though it's quite expensive for just a bracelet on its own, so I'd still really like to try it on at a physical store before taking the plunge.


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

Bummed, this is my second go around with a SBDC063. Only had this one for a few months. Wore it all day yesterday, sat it down before bed and woke up to it dead. 

Winding the crown reveals a jerky second hand for 5-20 seconds then it dies again. 

I guess being as I bought it from Japan I have no warranty with Seiko USA, it looks like their movement service is $260. Any other recommended private parties to perform the service in the US?

Thanks!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

james.fort said:


> Bummed, this is my second go around with a SBDC063. Only had this one for a few months. Wore it all day yesterday, sat it down before bed and woke up to it dead.
> 
> Winding the crown reveals a jerky second hand for 5-20 seconds then it dies again.
> 
> ...


Yeah, get on the phone with Seiko Service Center USA. Right now isn't great because of Covid, but their call centers are open.

Sometimes they will "good will" the service, even for JDM purchases. I had an issue with a SARX033 from Seiya and they fixed it 3 times for $0.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

I’ll give that a shot!


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Yeah, get on the phone with Seiko Service Center USA. Right now isn't great because of Covid, but their call centers are open.
> 
> Sometimes they will "good will" the service, even for JDM purchases. I had an issue with a SARX033 from Seiya and they fixed it 3 times for $0.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


The rep I spoke to was fairly vague, she said some watches the JDM warranty carries over. However my warranty card is undated and says Japan only. She said I would have to mail it in for them to consider.

Were your three issues the same each time?


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Would have thought that a JDM watch has at least 1 year worldwide warranty?


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

james.fort said:


> The rep I spoke to was fairly vague, she said some watches the JDM warranty carries over. However my warranty card is undated and says Japan only. She said I would have to mail it in for them to consider.
> 
> Were your three issues the same each time?


Receipt? Transaction proof? You might be able to show when it was purchased or, you know, write the date in yourself....


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

james.fort said:


> The rep I spoke to was fairly vague, she said some watches the JDM warranty carries over. However my warranty card is undated and says Japan only. She said I would have to mail it in for them to consider.
> 
> Were your three issues the same each time?


They were date wheel issues, and then a slip up by Seiko on aligning the hands poorly. All were fixed in a timely manner.

As far as warranty validity, I would send in a copy of the receipt with the warranty card stapled to it. I'm sure they can cross reference vendors.

They should be able to take care of you. It's probably going to be a complete movement swap.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> They were date wheel issues, and then a slip up by Seiko on aligning the hands poorly. All were fixed in a timely manner.
> 
> As far as warranty validity, I would send in a copy of the receipt with the warranty card stapled to it. I'm sure they can cross reference vendors.
> 
> ...


Yeah at $260 we are close to half the price of the watch haha.

In other positive news, the SBDC101 are back in stock at Ippo.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

As mentioned above, Seiko has one year international warranty. Sonif it's a new watch call them and provide proof of purchase.

Otherwise, surely a new movement is less than the service.


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

Mailed it off today. If they don’t swap it I’ll be sending it to International Watch Works.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

It’s funny, when this watch first came out I immediately disregarded it once I read the size specs and completely put it out of my mind, up until a couple weeks ago after see the name MM200 and not knowing what watch it was.
I read this entire thread, and have come to the conclusion this is, imo, the best looking “standard” dive watch Seiko makes, other than the SLA limited edition hi-beats. (The MarineMaster 300 looks better as well but the case height is way too tall for me).

I was almost certain I was going to get one but I wanted to wait until the spb143 came out. Seeing it on wrists, that watch just seems to wear big, and I can’t unsee the bezel width (especially compared to the perfectly proportioned slim bezel of the original 62mas).

The only thing I don’t like about these are the arrow hands. I’m not a fan of any arrow hands- be it from Seiko, Omega, etc.

So I went ahead and ordered the OEM hands from the SBDX017 MM300 (along with a black date wheel) and will be getting a SBDC061 next month.
Looking forward to joining the club!


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Iron swan said:


> It's funny, when this watch first came out I immediately disregarded it once I read the size specs and completely put it out of my mind, up until a couple weeks ago after see the name MM200 and not knowing what watch it was.
> I read this entire thread, and have come to the conclusion this is, imo, the best looking "standard" dive watch Seiko makes, other than the SLA limited edition hi-beats. (The MarineMaster 300 looks better as well but the case height is way too tall for me).
> 
> I was almost certain I was going to get one but I wanted to wait until the spb143 came out. Seeing it on wrists, that watch just seems to wear big, and I can't unsee the bezel width (especially compared to the perfectly proportioned slim bezel of the original 62mas).
> ...


@Iron swan 
Good choice! I'm in the same boat as you with the arrow hands as well. Where did you order the OEM hands from SBDX017 MM300 and black wheel date?? 
Thanks in advance. Cheers!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Iron swan said:


> It's funny, when this watch first came out I immediately disregarded it once I read the size specs and completely put it out of my mind, up until a couple weeks ago after see the name MM200 and not knowing what watch it was.
> I read this entire thread, and have come to the conclusion this is, imo, the best looking "standard" dive watch Seiko makes, other than the SLA limited edition hi-beats. (The MarineMaster 300 looks better as well but the case height is way too tall for me).
> 
> I was almost certain I was going to get one but I wanted to wait until the spb143 came out. Seeing it on wrists, that watch just seems to wear big, and I can't unsee the bezel width (especially compared to the perfectly proportioned slim bezel of the original 62mas).
> ...


I agree on the bezel width. I love everything else about those new mas look alikes except that, and it's enough to keep me content with my MM200.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

babbsky said:


> @Iron swan
> Good choice! I'm in the same boat as you with the arrow hands as well. Where did you order the OEM hands from SBDX017 MM300 and black wheel date??
> Thanks in advance. Cheers!!


I got the hands from watch parts plaza & the black date wheel from eBay. I ordered thinking any date wheel from 7s26, 4r36, 6r15, etc will work, But I've found conflicting info about them needing to be A series to A series, B to B, etc.
But from all the technical manuals, none give specific part numbers for the date wheel on this watch(technically called a "date dial"). I think the latest black date dial is the 0878 207. I'm not sure it's the right one for this movement though. 
I'll message seiko service center at some point and ask and see if they'll tell me. 
We'll see.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Little bit of lume!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


> Little bit of lume!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I miss that lume

I have a SPB143 coming and it's looking like it's lume can't compete with these beauties.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Man I miss that lume
> 
> I have a SPB143 coming and it's looking like it's lume can't compete with these beauties.


Ooh, congrats, that's a beauty!! And I'm sure the lume will be plenty good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Getting ready for some serious desk diving.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Luvin it


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Techme said:


> Getting ready for some serious desk diving.
> View attachment 15343102


Put my blue mm200 up for sale because one of these is headed my way tomorrow. If it gets here and I like the blue better, the Padi will hit the sales forums! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm a little late to the party, but I'm here! Love this watch.
















Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

nice color combo


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Rikimaru said:


> nice color combo


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Finally have a SBDC063 on the way to replace the SPB105 I moved. Excited to see this bezel in the flesh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Bought a 063 and sold it. Bought a 061 and sold it. Third time's a charm, right??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

A few days in.. more than happy with it. Feels like a steal at $625 all in.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

jcar79 said:


> Bought a 063 and sold it. Bought a 061 and sold it. Third time's a charm, right??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With this one, it is a sacrilege not to share a lume shot.

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Luftwaffel said:


> With this one, it is a sacrilege not to share a lume shot.
> 
> Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk











Forgive me father for I have sinned!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

jcar79 said:


> Forgive me father for I have sinned!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


all is forgiven.

And in my honest opinion this is the most well executed padi's from Seiko.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

I love this watch. It is amazing how well it sits on the wrist. It feels very refined. The bezel insert looks incredible. I feel like the blue is kind of a tip of the hat to the faded blue 6159 inserts.
The hands on this watch are very interesting to me. I can't say that they are my favorites (I like the more traditional hands), but I like them alot and I have to give credit where credit is due. They are probably the most symmetrical hands I have ever seen. The seconds hand lume pip rotates exactly on the curve of the hour hand, as does the tail of the minutes hand. They form this perfect little circle. I feel like they are a perfection of the Shogun hands combined with SKX hands.

Pardon the smudges on the crystal.









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Got a new strap today, i like the color combo!


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

SPB079 on a Toxic Magnum rubber strap.


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

Condor97 said:


> I love this watch. It is amazing how well it sits on the wrist. It feels very refined. The bezel insert looks incredible. I feel like the blue is kind of a tip of the hat to the faded blue 6159 inserts.
> The hands on this watch are very interesting to me. I can't say that they are my favorites (I like the more traditional hands), but I like them alot and I have to give credit where credit is due. They are probably the most symmetrical hands I have ever seen. The seconds hand lume pip rotates exactly on the curve of the hour hand, as does the tail of the minutes hand. They form this perfect little circle. I feel like they are a perfection of the Shogun hands combined with SKX hands.
> 
> Pardon the smudges on the crystal.
> ...


I cannot agree more...I love the mm200!

I have other versions, but that bezel insert makes me drooling for another one


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Marinemaster_ (Aug 6, 2020)

How is the accuracy for everyone? Just picked up the SPB079 last weekend and have been wearing it continuously since then. Beautiful piece that wears so comfortably and the blue bezel is just eye-catching.. the 6R15 inside though seems to be running at +12sec/day for me. I know this is well within spec for the movement but i've also read that it can also run below spec. Has anyone else been tracking their accuracy so far?


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Marinemaster_ said:


> How is the accuracy for everyone? Just picked up the SPB079 last weekend and have been wearing it continuously since then. Beautiful piece that wears so comfortably and the blue bezel is just eye-catching.. the 6R15 inside though seems to be running at +12sec/day for me. I know this is well within spec for the movement but i've also read that it can also run below spec. Has anyone else been tracking their accuracy so far?


The 6R15 in my SPB079 usually runs in the vicinity of -10 seconds per day, but sometimes recently has been closer to -5 seconds per day.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Marinemaster_ said:


> How is the accuracy for everyone? Just picked up the SPB079 last weekend and have been wearing it continuously since then. Beautiful piece that wears so comfortably and the blue bezel is just eye-catching.. the 6R15 inside though seems to be running at +12sec/day for me. I know this is well within spec for the movement but i've also read that it can also run below spec. Has anyone else been tracking their accuracy so far?


Maybe you not wearing it enough? Mine does ~15 sec if not worn enough (like 8-10h active wrist time). Being worn it's +6 sec/day though.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Marinemaster_ said:


> How is the accuracy for everyone? Just picked up the SPB079 last weekend and have been wearing it continuously since then. Beautiful piece that wears so comfortably and the blue bezel is just eye-catching.. the 6R15 inside though seems to be running at +12sec/day for me. I know this is well within spec for the movement but i've also read that it can also run below spec. Has anyone else been tracking their accuracy so far?


+0.8 s/d with very low deviation. However, the numbers can get a bit chunky when the power reserve is maintained at a low level from sporadic use that is still enough to hold the reserve. It likes being worn and I like wearing it. Apart from the lack of after-market bracelets (except Strapcode) and the high price of the OEM, I can't fault this watch one bit. I'm OK with the metal bezel insert, but a ceramic one would take the cake IMO.


----------



## Marinemaster_ (Aug 6, 2020)

Techme said:


> +0.8 s/d with very low deviation. However, the numbers can get a bit it chunky when the power reserve is maintained at a low level from sporadic use that is still enough to hold the reserve. It likes being worn and I like wearing it. Apart from the lack of after-market bracelets (except Strapcode) and the high price of the OEM, I can't fault this watch one bit. I'm OK with the metal bezel insert, but a ceramic one would take the cake IMO.


yobokies makes a nice ceramic insert if you are ever thinking of swapping it out.






SBDC063 dark navy minute // Product Details // yobokies (poweredBy isCMS)







seikoboy.com


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Marinemaster_ said:


> How is the accuracy for everyone? Just picked up the SPB079 last weekend and have been wearing it continuously since then. Beautiful piece that wears so comfortably and the blue bezel is just eye-catching.. the 6R15 inside though seems to be running at +12sec/day for me. I know this is well within spec for the movement but i've also read that it can also run below spec. Has anyone else been tracking their accuracy so far?


If it is brand new expect it to drop at least 10 seconds after a couple of months of use..
I regulated mine and it is 2/3 sec per day..but like all 6r15 quite high variation in different positions

Inviato dal mio Mi A3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

rickyriz said:


> I cannot agree more...I love the mm200!
> 
> I have other versions, but that bezel insert makes me drooling for another one


The insert really is something else. It's really cool how it transforms in different light.

I guess I have a thing for blue bezels (maybe there's a trend here lol).









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Marinemaster_ said:


> yobokies makes a nice ceramic insert if you are ever thinking of swapping it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I see black and blue ones, but being a PADI I would prefer blue and red.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Condor97 said:


> The insert really is something else. It's really cool how it transforms in different light.
> 
> I guess I have a thing for blue bezels (maybe there's a trend here lol).
> 
> ...


Gorgeous trio!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

jpisare said:


> Gorgeous trio!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Matching today.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Marinemaster_ said:


> How is the accuracy for everyone? Just picked up the SPB079 last weekend and have been wearing it continuously since then. Beautiful piece that wears so comfortably and the blue bezel is just eye-catching.. the 6R15 inside though seems to be running at +12sec/day for me. I know this is well within spec for the movement but i've also read that it can also run below spec. Has anyone else been tracking their accuracy so far?


Depends. On my SPB097 the accuracy is spot on. (+ 1-2 spd tops). Then again on my SPB071 the 6R15 ticks +62spd! I'm sending it back to be regulated..


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

keerola said:


> Depends. On my SPB097 the accuracy is spot on. (+ 1-2 spd tops). Then again on my SPB071 the 6R15 ticks +62spd! I'm sending it back to be regulated..


My SPB097 is also exceptionally accurate and gets better with wear. On my last cycle wearing it (including to sleep) for ~ 1 week, it was < +2s total ie pretty much bang on for the whole period, closer to +1s. But with similar wear my SPB107 is variable, operating between +5 to +10s/day.

I'll be listing both soon, along with the Sea Grapes turtle SRPD45 (unworn). Great watches with such lovely case shape and polish and I love 'em dearly... but I just don't like the skin irritation I get from wearing straps and these watches are too heavy on bracelets for my liking. So that means I'm exiting Seiko divers - until they release a light, compact SD diver ie never - and will just have to be content with gshocks in the beater class. Bizarrely, gshocks don't give me much skin irritation at all.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Techme said:


> Thanks for the link. I see black and blue ones, but being a PADI I would prefer blue and red.


Yobokies on left.


----------



## Marinemaster_ (Aug 6, 2020)

Jasper110 said:


> Yobokies on left.
> View attachment 15385042


Thanks for sharing the picture. Is the Yobokies bezel less reflective than the original steel insert? From the pic it. sure looks the way which makes me unsure of wether to swap it out.. the ability of the bezel to shift colors is amazing but I would also much prefer a ceramic insert..


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Jasper110 said:


> Yobokies on left.
> View attachment 15385042


Thanks for the pic. I like the glossy finish of the blue as well and would prefer it without the wart, but not a deal-breaker for me. Interesting though, the black ceramic appears visually wider from inner to outer circumference. The numbers and markers appear to float more.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Marinemaster_ said:


> Thanks for sharing the picture. Is the Yobokies bezel less reflective than the original steel insert? From the pic it. sure looks the way which makes me unsure of wether to swap it out.. the ability of the bezel to shift colors is amazing but I would also much prefer a ceramic insert..


Yes, the yobokies is far less reflective.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Techme said:


> Thanks for the pic. I like the glossy finish of the blue as well and would prefer it without the wart, but not a deal-breaker for me. Interesting though, the black ceramic appears visually wider from inner to outer circumference. The numbers and markers appear to float more.


It could be because the Yobokies isn't actually fitted, its just sitting on top of the original insert for the sake of picturing it.


----------



## Marinemaster_ (Aug 6, 2020)

Jasper110 said:


> It could be because the Yobokies isn't actually fitted, its just sitting on top of the original insert for the sake of picturing it.


?? I didn't catch that either


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Looks like I'm leaving the mm200 ownership pastures! Just listed mine for sale ! Have to make room for an mm300 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

txaggie9307 said:


> Looks like I'm leaving the mm200 ownership pastures! Just listed mine for sale ! Have to make room for an mm300
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats man! 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

fire up the lume them cannons!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

txaggie9307 said:


> Looks like I'm leaving the mm200 ownership pastures! Just listed mine for sale ! Have to make room for an mm300
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nooooo! Ha just playing, I get it. Good luck on your MM300 endeavor! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm lucky and have both


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Damn. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

bazza. said:


> I'm lucky and have both


Same here my friend, only I rock em in black. Nothing beats the classics 👊


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Should I get a MM200 in black rather than a Sumo SPB125J? I already have a MM30 SLA035J but am torn between the Sumo and the MM200.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Getting both not an option? I have both MM200s and Sumos; they are both great watches!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Eh I think it'd be wise to not increase the collection and cut down a watch or two especially during these times. I have the SPB125J but wonder how a MM200 would compare. I mean they both look great.


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

SeikoFam said:


> Should I get a MM200 in black rather than a Sumo SPB125J? I already have a MM30 SLA035J but am torn between the Sumo and the MM200.


You talking about the Topper all black MM200? I have 1 and love it, I also have a old school blue sumo. Sumo wears larger and is more noticeably different than your MM300 but there's something about the clean and simple design of the MM200 I like. Tough call but I feel like the MM200 is going to go down as a Seiko classic.


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

bazza. said:


> I'm lucky and have both


So jealous.l finally saw a MM300 in person for the 1st time and it was the blue one and I was really impressed. Really on a different level of blingyness.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

The Marinemaster brothers. Tool guy and more slick one. I like 300 for being built like a tank and 200 for retro-future looks


----------



## phrankxero (Sep 26, 2018)

Rikimaru said:


> View attachment 15388364
> 
> 
> The Marinemaster brothers. Tool guy and more slick one. I like 300 for being built like a tank and 200 for retro-future looks


nice duo, can't go wrong here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

eaglepowers said:


> You talking about the Topper all black MM200? I have 1 and love it, I also have a old school blue sumo. Sumo wears larger and is more noticeably different than your MM300 but there's something about the clean and simple design of the MM200 I like. Tough call but I feel like the MM200 is going to go down as a Seiko classic.


Not the topper version, just a regular black dial MM200. I think a topper DLC are quite pricey?


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

SeikoFam said:


> Not the topper version, just a regular black dial MM200. I think a topper DLC are quite pricey?
> 
> View attachment 15388766


Definitely more, I think they hover around $900-1k used?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I sometimes miss my MM200, but I'm adding an MM300. The MM200 was fun to modify and came out looking exactly how I had intended it to. It went to a good home though and the new owner is enjoying it.

Seiko should make a grey dialed version.


----------



## ac8587 (Jan 19, 2014)

Very excited guys. Just pulled the trigger on the SBDC063 and can't wait to receive it. I was originally contemplating between the 053 or 063 and liked the bigger dial on the 063 better.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

ac8587 said:


> Very excited guys. Just pulled the trigger on the SBDC063 and can't wait to receive it. I was originally contemplating between the 053 or 063 and liked the bigger dial on the 063 better.


Congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

ac8587 said:


> Very excited guys. Just pulled the trigger on the SBDC063 and can't wait to receive it. I was originally contemplating between the 053 or 063 and liked the bigger dial on the 063 better.


show us this badboy!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

ac8587 said:


> Very excited guys. Just pulled the trigger on the SBDC063 and can't wait to receive it. I was originally contemplating between the 053 or 063 and liked the bigger dial on the 063 better.


You have chosen wisely. My PADI is still in it's honeymoon period...it's been three months or so.


----------



## Marinemaster_ (Aug 6, 2020)

Has anyone else swapped the MM300 hands onto the SBDC063? managed to source a set of original MM300 hands and just sent it out to my watchmaker to get it done. Too excited!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Marinemaster_ said:


> Has anyone else swapped the MM300 hands onto the SBDC063? managed to source a set of original MM300 hands and just sent it out to my watchmaker to get it done. Too excited!


I did just that to my 063. Turned out really well. I did genuine MM300 hands; not aftermarket. Pic below.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

WeirdGuy said:


> I did just that to my 063. Turned out really well. I did genuine MM300 hands; not aftermarket. Pic below.


Is that the original bracelet? The colour of the bracelet steel appears different to the watch head.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Techme said:


> Is that the original bracelet? The colour of the bracelet steel appears different to the watch head.


Its the original bracelet. Has to be the lighting.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Good choice to swap the hands. Together with the top hat crystal a great watch. One of my favourites.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi,

I am looking to get an MM200, the SPB077 or SPB083 versions. What are the prices on the pre-owned market? I am following the different online selling platforms, but I found the prices are quite high, compared with the brand new price €850-€900.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

It's called supply and demand. 

Sometimes there are low offers. But in general the prices are quite high. Reasonable for that stunning timepiece.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

Nanda said:


> It's called supply and demand.
> 
> Sometimes there are low offers. But in general the prices are quite high. Reasonable for that stunning timepiece.


I understand the supply and demand game and I agree the watch offers good value for the price. But to me it's not worth getting a used one for €100 less than brand new with two years warranty. I can also see they are not really sold at the asking price. I would pay €600 for a pre-owned one, but sellers seem to be offended by the price although they are not selling it.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

If you check Watchpatrol.net there were some offers in your range. If you are patient you will get one for your target price.


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Nanda said:


> If you check Watchpatrol.net there were some offers in your range. If you are patient you will get one for your target price.


Thanks for the tip. How did I not know about this.

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## phrankxero (Sep 26, 2018)

Condor97 said:


> Thanks for the tip. How did I not know about this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


WatchRecon is another similar search engine...good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

phrankxero said:


> WatchRecon is another similar search engine...good luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yeah that has always been my go to. This opens up some options I didn't know about. More ways for me to spend money. 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

Got my mm200 Great Blue Hole yesterday and I am really impressed.
This guy got a well balanced design and should have earned more appreciation.
It comes with steel bracelet and rubber strap, and I have also tried it on NATO and leather, all worked well.
Comparing with Tuna and Sumo, this mm200 is definitely the most versatile piece while no less characteristics - the lugs are extremely good looking!
I don't own spb14x but did try it on at a shop, that doesn't speak to me like this one.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Thread revival coming...
Sharing my Twilight Blue MM200


----------



## Marinemaster_ (Aug 6, 2020)

To continue the thread revival, here's my Baby MM200 with a hand swap from a SBDX017


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Arghh - must stop visiting this thread. Making me want to mod my SBDC all the same..


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Marinemaster_ said:


> To continue the thread revival, here's my Baby MM200 with a hand swap from a SBDX017
> View attachment 15423601


The hands swap is 

Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Marinemaster_ said:


> To continue the thread revival, here's my Baby MM200 with a hand swap from a SBDX017
> View attachment 15423601


Where did you get the hands?


----------



## ChronoKing (May 10, 2019)

Good morning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Trying out a BluShark nato in a khaki color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marinemaster_ (Aug 6, 2020)

jhanna1701 said:


> Where did you get the hands?


had a really hard time finding an original set, but someone locally had some sets for sale thankfully


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Another BluShark nato, grey this time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

utzelu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking to get an MM200, the SPB077 or SPB083 versions. What are the prices on the pre-owned market? I am following the different online selling platforms, but I found the prices are quite high, compared with the brand new price €850-€900.


Managed to find a good offer in my price range for the Great Blue Hole version on eBay and got it yesterday. The watch is 8 months old only and in perfect condition. I am quite pleased with the quality you get for the price and it brings me closer to become a Seiko fan. It only needs an integrated rubber strap for the summer


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Made to resemble the sunset sea at Malta









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

New clasp, stock one is junk.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

vsh said:


> New clasp, stock one is junk.
> View attachment 15431925


Let's get a wrist shot of the new clasp on wrist.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Techme said:


> Let's get a wrist shot of the new clasp on wrist.


Something like this? The size of the clasp doesn't line up perfectly with the length of the link and it's a bit taller than the stock one, but it's not something that's noticeable while wearing it. Opens up more than what's pictured, it's a mm300 clasp.

I have one of these clasps in steel and one in titanium.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

It's a chonky clasp but a really good one. Have one on my SBBN031 Tuna's stock bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phuque99 (Sep 10, 2020)

Without its metal bracelet, the sharp lug ends have always bothered me every now and then. Has anyone found a rubber strap (waffle/tropic) that is thick enough to be level with those sharp lugs when worn?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

phuque99 said:


> Without its metal bracelet, the sharp lug ends have always bothered me every now and then. Has anyone found a rubber strap (waffle/tropic) that is thick enough to be level with those sharp lugs when worn?


I felt the same. The closest I got was the stock rubber or failing that the Scurfa rubber.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

phuque99 said:


> Without its metal bracelet, the sharp lug ends have always bothered me every now and then. Has anyone found a rubber strap (waffle/tropic) that is thick enough to be level with those sharp lugs when worn?


It's not a tropic/waffle strap, but I've been using the Magnum Isofrane-style strap from Ute Watch Co. (formerly ToxicNATOS).
















I haven't measured it myself, but according to the store page, it measures 5mm thick at the lug end, and tapers to 3.5mm thick, so thicker than a lot of other straps on the market. I think they're sold out at the moment, and apparently Ute Watch Co. will be shutting down/going on hiatus soon. Borealis also sell an Isofrane style strap that is incredibly similar to mine (possibly from the same supplier).


----------



## phuque99 (Sep 10, 2020)

Thanks for the tip. I think the isofrane (and its copies) might fit the bill.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Borealis and Toxicnatos/Ute Watch Co. Magnum straps are amazing. I think I have like 7 of them in multiple colors and lug sizes. I'd recommend them to anyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karar (Jun 25, 2014)

vsh said:


> View attachment 15353313


Beautiful watch, is it possible to buy the bracelet for blue bezel?


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Karar said:


> Beautiful watch, is it possible to buy the bracelet for blue bezel?


Yeah but its gonna be pricey.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Karar said:


> Beautiful watch, is it possible to buy the bracelet for blue bezel?


Honestly, the Seiko bracelet is outrageous in price. You can however buy a Strapcode oyster or jubilee. Both though will slightly differ from the watch case, since the case has Diashield. Also the endlinks won't accept original 2.5 mm Fat Bars. Instead it takes 2.0 mm Fat Bars - someone really stuffed up there. You'll have to source 2.0mm spring bars with 1.1 or 1.2 mm tips which isn't easy.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Karar said:


> Beautiful watch, is it possible to buy the bracelet for blue bezel?


Yes: Original S EIKO PROSPEX SBDC063 SBDC061 SPB077-SPB079 Bracelet Part No.M01X431 | eBay

I got this over a Strapcode because after taxes and shipping the Strapcode would be more expensive.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

vsh said:


> Yes: Original S EIKO PROSPEX SBDC063 SBDC061 SPB077-SPB079 Bracelet Part No.M01X431 | eBay
> 
> I got this over a Strapcode because after taxes and shipping the Strapcode would be more expensive.


That's interesting. The price difference for me in Australia is approx $80 in favour of the SC.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Since we're on the topic of such, I recently took the plunge and purchased the OEM bracelet for my SPB079. I must say, it fits quite nicely on my roughly 6.8 inch wrist (even with the protruding endlinks). And I like that the bracelet links are a bit chunkier than your standard oyster bracelet, to match the heft of the watch head. Not sure if its 250 AU$ nice, but I definitely wasn't going to get a Strapcode, I think the difference in the metal tone would've bugged me.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Wow. Just. Wow.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

OmegaTom said:


> Since we're on the topic of such, I recently took the plunge and purchased the OEM bracelet for my SPB079. I must say, it fits quite nicely on my roughly 6.8 inch wrist (even with the protruding endlinks). And I like that the bracelet links are a bit chunkier than your standard oyster bracelet, to match the heft of the watch head. Not sure if its 250 AU$ nice, but I definitely wasn't going to get a Strapcode, I think the difference in the metal tone would've bugged me.


Did you buy it off ebay? I already have one factory bracelet on my sbdc061. I'm entertaining the thought of one for my spb087 PADI. The SC is a lot cheaper, but like you, I'm not sure about the mismatch in metal tones.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

jpisare said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have this one, and it instantly has become my favorite Seiko ever. GREAT pic, I still can't believe how beautiful that dial is. Just an amazing watch.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you!! It's gorgeous in person but can be frustrating to try and capture in pictures!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Wow. Just. Wow.


 Thank you!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Guys my spb077j1 was running +6s per day. Spend last 2 weeks in box, I set it on Monday and it runs +25/day. Should I use my warranty option? Or it needs a couple of days more to run constant?


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Rikimaru said:


> Guys my spb077j1 was running +6s per day. Spend last 2 weeks in box, I set it on Monday and it runs +25/day. Should I use my warranty option? Or it needs a couple of days more to run constant?


If it's only been back on the wrist for 48 hours I'd personally wear it for a bit to see if it gets closer to normal again first.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Techme said:


> Did you buy it off ebay? I already have one factory bracelet on my sbdc061. I'm entertaining the thought of one for my spb087 PADI. The SC is a lot cheaper, but like you, I'm not sure about the mismatch in metal tones.


Yeah I bought it off eBay. Here's the specific listing I purchased mine from. I paid extra for the Expedited Shipping (via DHL). Ordered on the 8th of September and arrived at my house on the 14th. Can't find anything to complain about regarding the seller.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rikimaru said:


> Guys my spb077j1 was running +6s per day. Spend last 2 weeks in box, I set it on Monday and it runs +25/day. Should I use my warranty option? Or it needs a couple of days more to run constant?


I wonder if it has to do with running on a lower lower reserve?

Try hand winding it to full power and then see how it does.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

jpisare said:


> Thank you!! It's gorgeous in person but can be frustrating to try and capture in pictures!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree 100%, that's one of the better pics I've seen.

What I love is, when wearing it, when the light hits it a certain way, it just astounds me how beautiful that dial is. Plus, I'm really digging that bracelet, I know some people don't like Seiko bracelets and swap them out, but I love this one. Love EVERYTHING about this watch. It really was a grail watch for me, watched a million videos on it, and so happy I have it now, exceeded my hopes big time.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

boatswain said:


> I wonder if it has to do with running on a lower lower reserve?
> 
> Try hand winding it to full power and then see how it does.


 Gave it a good 30 spins with the crown. Watch was on the wrist it was desk diving but hey - should be wound by the crown...


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

scott99 said:


> Agree 100%, that's one of the better pics I've seen.
> 
> What I love is, when wearing it, when the light hits it a certain way, it just astounds me how beautiful that dial is. Plus, I'm really digging that bracelet, I know some people don't like Seiko bracelets and swap them out, but I love this one. Love EVERYTHING about this watch. It really was a grail watch for me, watched a million videos on it, and so happy I have it now, exceeded my hopes big time.


I'm a HUGE fan of this bracelet as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

jpisare said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning picture! I really love mm200s: I already own the classic spb077 and the eclectic spb105, but the spb079 (wonderful bezel insert) and the spb083 (great dial) are always in my mind,and I run the risk I'll buy them too, someday.

Inviato dal mio SM-T805 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Let's keep it real ✊


----------



## Punkling (Jun 26, 2011)

I read about this the other day; can't wait! Product code CB13, due out any time now.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Punkling said:


> I read about this the other day; can't wait! Product code CB13, due out any time now.


I can't wait! Actually just started a thread about a curved end strap for my SKX that I can test out before this one.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

They finally did it.


----------



## glack23 (May 20, 2020)

finally a curved strap


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

Punkling said:


> I read about this the other day; can't wait! Product code CB13, due out any time now.


Looking great! How much is it?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

Punkling said:


> I read about this the other day; can't wait! Product code CB13, due out any time now.


Great! Can't wait for the black one on my 077 and 105


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Those are going to be so great!

Might have to grab another '79


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Those are going to be so great!
> 
> Might have to grab another '79


I wouldn't be mad about it... It would mean more great photos and since I already have the 077 (still blame you for it) I wouldn't be tempted to buy another. ?


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

I read that the new CB ST

strap is both compatible with the MM 200 and the mini turtle..I own both so I am really happy about that...but I never realized they have same shape and geometry of lugs and drilled holes...so at this point....would it be possible that a bracelet ( strapcode angus jubilee) made for mini turtle with miniturtle endlinks could fit the MM200? anyone with both can try this swap and se how good the fir is? Because at that point I am thinking about the bracelet also...
Thanks..


Inviato dal mio Mi A3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

airon11 said:


> I read that the new CB ST
> 
> strap is both compatible with the MM 200 and the mini turtle..I own both so I am really happy about that...but I never realized they have same shape and geometry of lugs and drilled holes...so at this point....would it be possible that a bracelet ( strapcode angus jubilee) made for mini turtle with miniturtle endlinks could fit the MM200? anyone with both can try this swap and se how good the fir is? Because at that point I am thinking about the bracelet also...
> Thanks..
> ...


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Yep..but skx013 haw hollow end links...both mini turtle and MM200 have solid end links...I think hollow end links are easier to fit in a slightly different shape than original, where solid end links needs to fit perfectly out of the box because are not bendable in shape ...

Inviato dal mio Mi A3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

I just want CB to release these things already!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Figured it was about time I contribute some photos in here, I mean, I've only had the watch almost 2 years at this point! 🤣


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Anyone modded their watch with yobokies 7159-7000 (stoplight) style hands?


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

amngwlvs said:


> Anyone modded their watch with yobokies 7159-7000 (stoplight) style hands?


Not me personally, but here's what they look like (lone picture from another forum).


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Not me personally, but here's what they look like (lone picture from another forum).
> View attachment 15475252


Oh sick, thank you kindly! They actually look pretty good! Longer than I expected given the MM hands seem a tad short to some but they seem to fit well.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

New-to-me-used RIOS1931 waxed canvas strap on my modded SBDC061. Great strap, I now need one or three in 22mm lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

Sunbathing









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Picked up a stock 061 to pair with the modded 061 and SPB083. Will keep it as-is, with the exception of strap changes of course!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

@jpisare That crystal is growing on me so much lately!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

amngwlvs said:


> @jpisare That crystal is growing on me so much lately!


It's a pretty awesome crystal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

Finally on bracelet











Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkrause69 (May 15, 2020)

Nice thinner bezel and the blue touch is sweet!


----------



## jkrause69 (May 15, 2020)

Is the crystal going to be sapphire?


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

If anybody interested in cb new strap (cb13), I've done some photoshop to preview it in sbdc063 which one you're getting? or is there any particular rubber strap that more worth the price?


----------



## phuque99 (Sep 10, 2020)

kjoken said:


> If anybody interested in cb new strap (cb13), I've done some photoshop to preview it in sbdc063 which one you're getting? or is there any particular rubber strap that more worth the price?


Other than ISOfrane and Seiko's original silicone, I've not found any rubber straps thick enough to rise above the pointy lugs. When folded downwards, those sharp lugs are exposed by slimmer straps and can be annoying. Crafterblue's CB13 fitted design would flow along the lugs without exposing this problem.


----------



## Johnboy0103 (Jun 25, 2017)

kjoken said:


> If anybody interested in cb new strap (cb13), I've done some photoshop to preview it in sbdc063 which one you're getting? or is there any particular rubber strap that more worth the price?
> 
> View attachment 15487723
> View attachment 15487724
> View attachment 15487725


Preordered the blue, should pair well with the blue bezel


----------



## Johnboy0103 (Jun 25, 2017)

My spb079 on desk diving duty with a Colareb Venizie strap and a cheap 18mm deployant clasp


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

phuque99 said:


> Other than ISOfrane and Seiko's original silicone, I've not found any rubber straps thick enough to rise above the pointy lugs. When folded downwards, those sharp lugs are exposed by slimmer straps and can be annoying. Crafterblue's CB13 fitted design would flow along the lugs without exposing this problem.


Yeah not much in the market isnt? Ive heard barton rubber strap is quite good as well

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

Johnboy0103 said:


> Preordered the blue, should pair well with the blue bezel


Nice, really torn between the blue or the black one

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

Johnboy0103 said:


> View attachment 15487891
> 
> View attachment 15487892
> 
> My spb079 on desk diving duty with a Colareb Venizie strap and a cheap 18mm deployant clasp


Solid mate 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## phuque99 (Sep 10, 2020)

kjoken said:


> Yeah not much in the market isnt? Ive heard barton rubber strap is quite good as well


Barton's aren't exactly (vulcanized) rubber, they are synthetic silicone and they are dust magnets in my past experience. I'm not sure if their lug holes would accept spring bars that fit Seiko's lug holes (1.1mm tips).


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

phuque99 said:


> Barton's aren't exactly (vulcanized) rubber, they are synthetic silicone and they are dust magnets in my past experience. I'm not sure if their lug holes would accept spring bars that fit Seiko's lug holes (1.1mm tips).


The Isofrane straps also don't accept the OEM Seiko fat bars, I had to purchase a thin set of spring bars with 1.1mm tips to be able to properly use the Toxic/Ute Watch co. Magnum Isofrane style strap on my SPB079.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

kjoken said:


> Yeah not much in the market isnt? Ive heard barton rubber strap is quite good as well
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Toxicnatos (now Ute Watch Co.) and Borealis Isofrane-style rubber straps are amazing. I can't recommend both enough. Thick, chonky rubber if you're into that kinda thing. To a lesser extent Obris Morgan gives a hell of a bang for the buck too, but their rubber is a little more stiff. But still a nice and thick strap in that Isofrane-style.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phuque99 (Sep 10, 2020)

Borealis is currently out of stock for their black 20mm for both ISOfrane-style and tropic. I'm looking forward to the fitted one from crafter blue. It'll likely look "dressier" than straps with holes.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

kjoken said:


> Nice, really torn between the blue or the black one


Me too! With the 077/061 you'd think I'd immediately go black but I've always liked my navy NATO on my SKX so this one has me in a bit of a pickle.


----------



## ben_h (Dec 17, 2018)

Got the SPB077 earlier this week second hand from @tmnc here. Holy smokes is this watch fantastic. The bracelet is out of this world. I did not have a diver in my current collection and have a feeling this one is a keeper!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

ben_h said:


> Got the SPB077 earlier this week second hand from @tmnc here. Holy smokes is this watch fantastic. The bracelet is out of this world. I did not have a diver in my current collection and have a feeling this one is a keeper!
> 
> View attachment 15511691


Looks awesome on your wrist!


----------



## ben_h (Dec 17, 2018)

kritameth said:


> Looks awesome on your wrist!


Thanks! 7.25" ish.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

ben_h said:


> Got the SPB077 earlier this week second hand from @tmnc here. Holy smokes is this watch fantastic. The bracelet is out of this world. I did not have a diver in my current collection and have a feeling this one is a keeper!
> 
> View attachment 15511691


Welcome to The Gang


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

ben_h said:


> Got the SPB077 earlier this week second hand from @tmnc here. Holy smokes is this watch fantastic. The bracelet is out of this world. I did not have a diver in my current collection and have a feeling this one is a keeper!


Didn't have a diver?! Well you picked a great place to start!


----------



## ben_h (Dec 17, 2018)

amngwlvs said:


> Didn't have a diver?! Well you picked a great place to start!


I had plenty before, just not currently, and nothing this nice for sure.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

ben_h said:


> I had plenty before, just not currently, and nothing this nice for sure.


Wear in good health!


----------



## Talktochad (Feb 3, 2020)

Is my SPB097 close enough to post here?


----------



## phrankxero (Sep 26, 2018)

Talktochad said:


> Is my SPB097 close enough to post here?
> View attachment 15513151


Yes, all MM200 models are welcomed here. This is the official thread. The Blue Twilight looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Hell yeah it is. Gorgeous piece, btw!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Talktochad said:


> Is my SPB097 close enough to post here?


Absolutely! It's definitely part of the family!


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

Anybody interested picking up the 62mas reissue? 
Just try it on today, tbh gald to pick mm200 first haha
But the gray spb143 is on my radar dor so long, still not sure about that thick bezel tho 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## oo8evbyhhg9z5m (Aug 27, 2019)

Is that really a SPB143 next to a MM200? I'm to believe that watch on the left has a 3.5mm smaller diameter and lug-to-lug? It looks _larger _in that picture.


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

oo8evbyhhg9z5m said:


> Is that really a SPB143 next to a MM200? I'm to believe that watch on the left has a 3.5mm smaller diameter and lug-to-lug? It looks _larger _in that picture.


what kind of sorcery is this!!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

oo8evbyhhg9z5m said:


> Is that really a SPB143 next to a MM200? I'm to believe that watch on the left has a 3.5mm smaller diameter and lug-to-lug? It looks _larger _in that picture.


Yes, the photo is very deceptive. I wore my MM200 on rubber to a boutique last week and tried on a SPB149 on bracelet. I found the MM200 to be much bigger. I had convinced myself the 149 would be my next pickup...now I'm not so sure.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

oo8evbyhhg9z5m said:


> Is that really a SPB143 next to a MM200? I'm to believe that watch on the left has a 3.5mm smaller diameter and lug-to-lug? It looks _larger _in that picture.


Exactly my point, its because of the bezel! Its spb149 sorry for the bad quality photo will upload the better res soon! Still in love with the spb143 grey look but not surre about the bezel now hahah

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## oo8evbyhhg9z5m (Aug 27, 2019)

Your photo has made me reconsider the 62MAS reissue. I want something larger for my 7" wrist, and don't like the new MM200 design, but that looks fantastic in my opinion.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)

Trying this out. Only been wearing this for a day, but I'm love this over the stock. Can't stop staring at it.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

psu555 said:


> View attachment 15517501
> 
> Trying this out. Only been wearing this for a day, but I'm love this over the stock. Can't stop staring at it.


Oh My Word!

I love that... Funny thing is I LOVE my mm200 but I'm also working on building a sort of BB style option in an SKX case (modded with no crown guards). I don't want to lose my mm200 (mod it into the above) but I'd love to make one similar... Wow. That looks so good!

Question, where'd you get that dial? Also did you swap the movement as well to get the day or do our mm200s have that in there under the OEM dial?


----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)

jacobsen1 said:


> Oh My Word!
> 
> I love that... Funny thing is I LOVE my mm200 but I'm also working on building a sort of BB style option in an SKX case (modded with no crown guards). I don't want to lose my mm200 (mod it into the above) but I'd love to make one similar... Wow. That looks so good!
> 
> Question, where'd you get that dial? Also did you swap the movement as well to get the day or do our mm200s have that in there under the OEM dial?


I found a srpd21 watch cheap on ebay ($130). Direct swap the dial and 4R movement in. I don't mind the 4R movement at all. Before the swap I was considering selling it, now it's a keeper! Here's short video clip on my tiny 6.5 wrist, apologies for the vertical view -


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

psu555 said:


> View attachment 15517501
> 
> Trying this out. Only been wearing this for a day, but I'm love this over the stock. Can't stop staring at it.


It's funny, I have that dial on my Seiko Samurai, and though I love it, but it's only my 3rd favorite Seiko blue dial I own. 1) Seiko SBDC065 Blue Hole MM200 & 2) Seiko SRPE33m the Mata Ray Seiko Samurai.


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

Here's the better image so you can see it. I also pull the trigger on spb143 *had to! will doing a size comparison later


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

Bonus image lol, love that bezel!


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

phuque99 said:


> Other than ISOfrane and Seiko's original silicone, I've not found any rubber straps thick enough to rise above the pointy lugs. When folded downwards, those sharp lugs are exposed by slimimer straps and can be annoying. Crafterblue's CB13 fitted design would flow along the lugs without exposing this problem.


Uncle Seiko's GL381 22mm does the job well. Yes, 22mm. It's squeezed in tight.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

psu555 said:


> View attachment 15517501
> 
> Trying this out. Only been wearing this for a day, but I'm love this over the stock. Can't stop staring at it.


Looks great!
I went went the other way and tried the mm200 movement, dial and hands into a skx case.


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Jasper110 said:


> Uncle Seiko's GL381 22mm does the job well. Yes, 22mm. It's squeezed in tight.
> View attachment 15532284


I'll take this as indirect confirmation I can fit it on a 21mm- good to know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SBDC061 and a friend! RIOS1931 canvas on the MM200; it's an awesome strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ben_h (Dec 17, 2018)

Too much wrist size fluctuation during the day in the winter for me - have the SPB077 on a nato for now.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

A side by side against the SPB143 to continue a prior conversation.

As you can tell by the date, the new watch has been getting much more attention lately.


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Anyone else here HATE the ‘MM200’ nickname people have attached to this watch? There is no lineage whatsoever, except for a dial that bears a vague resemblance...


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

broonzbane said:


> There is no lineage whatsoever,


Beg to differ:

-case shape
-offset crown
-circular hour markers
-1968 seiko diver resemblance


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

broonzbane said:


> Anyone else here HATE the 'MM200' nickname people have attached to this watch? There is no lineage whatsoever, except for a dial that bears a vague resemblance...


I love the MM200 moniker, honestly. What I HATE is "Baby MARINEMASTER." Baby anything is no bueno.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

MM200 and Baby MM are possibly the worst nicknames anybody has ever come up with for a Seiko that have stuck.


----------



## GPWatches (Jun 20, 2020)

I would never remember these numerous dumb Seiko reference numbers if people didn't give these models nicknames. No matter how stupid the nickname it's better than talking about the reference number and then remembering that the same watch has different reference numbers depending on color or country of sale.

Thank goodness for nicknames.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

GPWatches said:


> I would never remember these numerous dumb Seiko reference numbers if people didn't give these models nicknames. No matter how stupid the nickname it's better than talking about the reference number and then remembering that the same watch has different reference numbers depending on color or country of sale.
> 
> Thank goodness for nicknames.


Apple recognised this many years ago  why other brands cant is beyond me... Marinemaster would stand it's own as a brand. Submariner I am looking at you


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

New arrival - delivered in time for this evening's walk. It took months of thinking and shopping to decide on this purchase, and I'm probably not buying another watch for a while. I previously owned a SKX007, a kinetic diver (ska371), and a Seiko 5 i ended up giving to my brother in law; this is the only Seiko watch I currently have.

Worth the price and the wait.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Congrats!! Yep, a fantastic watch!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

guysmiles said:


> A side by side against the SPB143 to continue a prior conversation.
> 
> As you can tell by the date, the new watch has been getting much more attention lately.
> 
> View attachment 15545600


Same here! haha but still love my sbdc063, thinking about selling it but every time i see those blue-ish bezels! cant seem to part ways atm


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> Anyone else here HATE the 'MM200' nickname people have attached to this watch? There is no lineage whatsoever, except for a dial that bears a vague resemblance...


I don't mind mm200 at all, I actually like it...


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

Added the SBDX001 hand set - just right !

Strapcode MM300 bracelet crammed in looks and feels great.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

SeikosandSwiss said:


> Added the SBDX001 hand set - just right !
> 
> Strapcode MM300 bracelet crammed in looks and feels great.
> View attachment 15546274


Did you have to use 20mm thick spring bars to make it work or regular 2.5mm Fatbars?


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

broonzbane said:


> Anyone else here HATE the 'MM200' nickname people have attached to this watch? There is no lineage whatsoever, except for a dial that bears a vague resemblance...





jpisare said:


> I love the MM200 moniker, honestly. What I HATE is "Baby MARINEMASTER." Baby anything is no bueno.


I can see the lineage to the original 6159-7000/70001 granted Seiko does have a particular design language on these. I don't like Baby Marinemaster, I'm fine with MM200 just for ease of use, because it's definitely less of a mouthful than "1968 Automatic Diver's Modern Re-interpretation SPB077".


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

Techme said:


> Did you have to use 20mm thick spring bars to make it work or regular 2.5mm Fatbars?


No fatties. Probably the 1.8mm thick x 20mm length but I don't really remember.

What I do remember is this was very difficult to do and won't be taking it off unless I plan to do so permanently !


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Any new leak for the mm200 green?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

sernsin said:


> Any new leak for the mm200 green?


New leak? Unless I'm missing something I'd imagine if they were going to do a green at this point they'd do it on the SPB185/187 series. They've already released 3 green ones in the SPB077/079 line - the SPB105, the Ginza LE SBDC079 and the Zimbe Thailand LE SPB109. Photos below respectively.


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Still regret selling my SPB105, looks even better in person. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

^ That's one of my "problems" with this watch. They don't release the colors in a way that makes sense to me. That first green one with the gold hands looks great but I feel it'd look best with the third bezel option? BTW, I don't love the arrow hands they've used on these (I'd love mm300 hands but sized to fit) but they look amazing all gold? I have an 063, but I feel its bezel would be awesome on a blue dial and then the blue hole comes with a black bezel... The only way to get everything to match is if it's all black. If I could afford it I'd own 2 of them, a blue hole with my 063 bezel and then essentially making mine a 061.



SeikosandSwiss said:


> What I do remember is this was very difficult to do and won't be taking it off unless I plan to do so permanently !


+1 I'm a bracelet guy anyway, but it was one of the harder fits I've dealt with. My strapcode SKX bracelets just pop into place and surprise me how easy they are vs this one taking me ~10 minutes of fiddling with. I have learned installing JUST the endlinks w/o anything attached makes it much less frustrating for me.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

amngwlvs said:


> New leak? Unless I'm missing something I'd imagine if they were going to do a green at this point they'd do it on the SPB185/187 series. They've already released 3 green ones in the SPB077/079 line - the SPB105, the Ginza LE SBDC079 and the Zimbe Thailand LE SPB109. Photos below respectively.


Nope this








Besides the blue, there will be another green next year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

sernsin said:


> Nope this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, best bet would be to check the thread for the new models here.


----------



## motorjon68 (Dec 28, 2017)

The hands have improved markedly on the latest releases. I love the green and gold, but the hands lack the finesse of the ones on this years SPBs.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

motorjon68 said:


> The hands have improved markedly on the latest releases. I love the green and gold, but the hands lack the finesse of the ones on this years SPBs.


I would have said the same but I've grown quite attached to the hands on my 077. I originally wanted to change them but a year and a half on and don't think I would now. The new handset is so close for me but the hour hand is a touch chunky and the minute hand tapers a bit too much but I'm sure they'd grow on me just like the giant mouse pointer hour hand on the 077.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jpisare said:


>


Very nice! Where'd you source the Padi bezel?! Or is that the orange and black from the SPB097?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you! It's the black and orange bezel insert from the Twilight model. 

I picked up the bezel and insert as a whole from a seller here on WUS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jpisare said:


> Thank you! It's the black and orange bezel insert from the Twilight model.
> 
> I picked up the bezel and insert as a whole from a seller here on WUS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! Much prefer that bezel on a black dial than on the twilight to be honest. If only I could find the Pepsi bezel on its own, I'd be very tempted!


----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

@psu555 did you just drop STO turtle movement, dial and all onto MM200 case? Is it a direct fit?


----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)

keerola said:


> @psu555 did you just drop STO turtle movement, dial and all onto MM200 case? Is it a direct fit?


Yes a pop and drop direct fit . I'll probably swap the movement back in eventually.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

psu555 said:


> Yes a pop and drop direct fit . I'll probably swap the movement back in eventually.


STO manta ray would look awesome in MM200 case.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Anyone get their Crafter Blue strap yet? I've been waiting to pull the trigger hoping to see more pics because, you know... paralysis by analysis. Who would have thought 4 would be too many options!


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Just added a SPB105 to my collection and I love it









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> Anyone get their Crafter Blue strap yet? I've been waiting to pull the trigger hoping to see more pics because, you know... paralysis by analysis. Who would have thought 4 would be too many options!


Mine is tracked as on delivery today ...
Will be a busy weekend for me but as soon as I can I will post pictures of my watch with the strap...i am waiting for it since more than one year!

Inviato dal mio Mi A3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

airon11 said:


> Mine is tracked as on delivery today ...
> Will be a busy weekend for me but as soon as I can I will post pictures of my watch with the strap...i am waiting for it since more than one year!


Thanks for the reply, looking forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> Thanks for the reply, looking forward to seeing the pics!


Here a couple of quick pics for you sir...just got them on the fly...






























Inviato dal mio Mi A3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

airon11 said:


> Here a couple of quick pics for you sir...just got them on the fly...


Damn, that looks really good! Thanks for getting it put on so quickly and the great photos - they give a good representation of the strap. I really need to pull the trigger now!


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> Damn, that looks really good! Thanks for getting it put on so quickly and the great photos - they give a good representation of the strap. I really need to pull the trigger now!


It is really nice...
The only thing I noticed is that the holes in the strap take 1.8 mm spring bars and not the cat ones, anche the 1.8 mm provided with the strap have the thin end...but it stays in place well because it is locked with the strap....i just would have preferred 2 mm spring bars...

Inviato dal mio Mi A3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

airon11 said:


> It is really nice...
> The only thing I noticed is that the holes in the strap take 1.8 mm spring bars and not the cat ones, anche the 1.8 mm provided with the strap have the thin end...but it stays in place well because it is locked with the strap....i just would have preferred 2 mm spring bars...


Hmm, that's a bit strange. You'd think they'd have gone with the same size spring bars that come on the watch, considering the strap is specifically made for it...


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

I decided to go a bit more casual and fitted a tropic strap to my Seiko, even though I do love the oem bracelet. I've always liked the look of tropics and also the heritage associated with them, and I think it looks great! The only strange thing is that the spring bars (the OEM ones that came with the watch) now make a clicking noise with the tropic strap if I push on them. But I think it's just superficial and nothing to worry about.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

FerrisAus said:


> I decided to go a bit more casual and fitted a tropic strap to my Seiko, even though I do love the oem bracelet. I've always liked the look of tropics and also the heritage associated with them, and I think it looks great! The only strange thing is that the spring bars (the OEM ones that came with the watch) now make a clicking noise with the tropic strap if I push on them. But I think it's just superficial and nothing to worry about.
> View attachment 15570500


You might be able to resolve with spring bars that have the correct tip diameter of 1.1mm - same as fatbars.

I picked up some from ebay. They are 20mm x 1.85mm x 1.1mm.

I tried my sbdc061 on a fluororubber tropic strap a couple of days ago. For me, it felt a bit thin and dainty since it sits low on the watch head because of the spring bar location and thick lugs. Also, because the original strap flares out wider than the lug width, I feel it matches the size of the watch better.


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> Hmm, that's a bit strange. You'd think they'd have gone with the same size spring bars that come on the watch, considering the strap is specifically made for it...


I thought the same...
The spring bars that came with the strap are 1.8 mm thickness but are a little bit short..kind of 19 mm ...and the tip are the thin ones...i wasn't happy with them catching the holes but really almost nothing ..
So today I flared out the holes in the strap with a 2 mm drill bit and now I can use my 2 mm spring bars with 1.1 mm head...much better solution ...should be like that directly from crafterblue in my opinion...
The 2.5 mm spring bars are too thick anyway and I don't want to drill even bigger the holes..

Inviato dal mio Mi A3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

airon11 said:


> I thought the same...
> The spring bars that came with the strap are 1.8 mm thickness but are a little bit short..kind of 19 mm ...and the tip are the thin ones...i wasn't happy with them catching the holes but really almost nothing ..
> So today I flared out the holes in the strap with a 2 mm drill bit and now I can use my 2 mm spring bars with 1.1 mm head...much better solution ...should be like that directly from crafterblue in my opinion...
> The 2.5 mm garbages are too thick anyway and I don't want to drill even bigger the holes..


Glad to know drilling them a bit will help. That's was a thought that crossed my mind.


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> Glad to know drilling them a bit will help. That's was a thought that crossed my mind.


I was afraid that with fatter spring bars the strap could be not fitting perfectly and move in the lugs..but it is actually better and fits tighter

Inviato dal mio Mi A3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Johnboy0103 (Jun 25, 2017)

Crafter Blue arrived for my SPB079 today, so thought I'd do a line up showing the different bracelets/straps i have for it. The original Seiko rubber is missing as its on a loaned out Stargate which my cousin is using as a daily wearer






























These are from the top:
Colareb Venizia/swamp with cheap pressed clasp
Crafter Blue/Navy Blue
Strapcode Super-O Boyer (actually the least used)
Di Modell anti allergenic/grey with strapcode clasp


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Johnboy0103 said:


> Crafter Blue arrived for my SPB079 today, so thought I'd do a line up showing the different bracelets/straps i have for it. The original Seiko rubber is missing as its on a loaned out Stargate which my cousin is using as a daily wearer
> View attachment 15575659
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome on every one of them! How was your fitment with the supplied spring bars on the Crafter Blue? Did you have the same "issue" as @airon11 ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Crafter blue looks great. If I had my 79 still (or again) I reckon I’d try the crafter. It is a tricky case to fill all the lug space on a strap.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Family shots.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezee (Apr 26, 2020)

amngwlvs said:


> Anyone get their Crafter Blue strap yet? I've been waiting to pull the trigger hoping to see more pics because, you know... paralysis by analysis. Who would have thought 4 would be too many options!


Just received mine yesterday. Fits perfectly and wears comfortable. I'm happy! 
















Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

ezee said:


> Just received mine yesterday. Fits perfectly and wears comfortable. I'm happy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, the blue suits that perfectly, great choice! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

It's -4C here today... I need to go back somewhere warm.


----------



## TJ19 (Dec 6, 2020)

Very nice Seiko!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

TJ19 said:


> Very nice Seiko!


Thanks! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

For those who have purchased the Crafter Blue strap, is it really coming with regular spring bars and not fat ones?


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Is there anyone here with very thick (like 8.5") wrists who's tried a crafter blue? It looks like it might lift the watch up and leave a gap on us big lads. 

Is there any other manufacturer making curved end rubber or silicone straps for Seikos? I'd particularly like one for my sumo.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Been awhile since I had the SPB079 on wrist. I recently did get the chance to try on the new SPB187 at the local Seiko Boutique. As I suspected, it looks and wears better (IMO) than my current SPB079, but it's also more expensive than I can justify right now. So it's put my SPB079 into a weird spot in my collection as of now.


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Been awhile since I had the SPB079 on wrist. I recently did get the chance to try on the new SPB187 at the local Seiko Boutique. As I suspected, it looks and wears better (IMO) than my current SPB079, but it's also more expensive than I can justify right now. So it's put my SPB079 into a weird spot in my collection as of now.
> View attachment 15612948
> 
> View attachment 15612950


Same here with my spb143, but that bezel tho. Everytime i look at it, its soo good

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

kjoken said:


> Same here with my spb143, but that bezel tho. Everytime i look at it, its soo good
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Yup I feel the same way. Nothing wrong with the bezel inserts on these newer 6R35 reissues. But it doesn't beat iridescence of the bezel insert on these older 62MAS and MM200 models.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

SPB187
+Handset
+Movement
-Unframed date window
-Tiny lume plot at 3
-12 o’clock marker (the new tapered design kills it for me)

As much as I like the new handset the movement is a bit of a wash for me. I’ll stick with my SPB077 thanks, and if I’m going to upgrade it’ll be a MM300, SLA025 or SLA039.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Just joined your "club" - received my Blue Hole MM200 for XMas 










PS: Thanks to LIW for the video on DIY sizing for a pin-and-collar bracelet


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Congrats! It's gorgeous! 

Oh, and welcome!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

h_zee13 said:


> For those who have purchased the Crafter Blue strap, is it really coming with regular spring bars and not fat ones?


Correct. Regular Seiko 'fat' springbars don't fit the hole in the strap.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

JTK Awesome said:


> Just joined your "club" - received my Blue Hole MM200 for XMas
> 
> View attachment 15616927
> 
> ...


Welcome to the gang, yo!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SPB083

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

A couple of questions on my Great Blue Hole watch -

There's slight rotational play in one end link, I assume this is normal? It's worse in both end links of my 1st-gen Sumo, even after a factory service.

I bought mine from Gnomon and didn't get sales tags. Everything else was in order, e.g. plastics on everything, stamped "Japan only" warranty booklet. (I bought JDM watches before; never saw the warranty state this.) Curious if they were removed intentionally by Gnomon or not. It's a not a deal breaker.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

JTK Awesome said:


> A couple of questions on my Great Blue Hole watch -
> 
> There's slight rotational play in one end link, I assume this is normal? It's worse in both end links of my 1st-gen Sumo, even after a factory service.
> 
> I bought mine from Gnomon and didn't get sales tags. Everything else was in order, e.g. plastics on everything, stamped "Japan only" warranty booklet. (I bought JDM watches before; never saw the warranty state this.) Curious if they were removed intentionally by Gnomon or not. It's a not a deal breaker.


Your watch is fine. There are always going to be some tolerances issues here end there. Not Seiko exclusive.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

^ That’s what I figured. It isn’t nearly as bad as on my Sumo.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)

Is the bluehole chapter ring color same as the other mm200 (black) ?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Chapter ring dark blue. Bezel insert same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello...is there anyone that can give me an advice about how to remove the bezel from this watch? Mine has some dirt underneath, some click are almost locked and feels grit...i tried with silicon spray, it used to work , but this time seems not...I'd like to remove the bezel , clean the click spring and gasket and lubricate ....but I would just like to be sure not to damage my watch....so any advice is welcome..

Thanks


Inviato dal mio Mi A3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

airon11 said:


> Hello...is there anyone that can give me an advice about how to remove the bezel from this watch? Mine has some dirt underneath, some click are almost locked and feels grit...i tried with silicon spray, it used to work , but this time seems not...I'd like to remove the bezel , clean the click spring and gasket and lubricate ....but I would just like to be sure not to damage my watch....so any advice is welcome..
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi A3 utilizzando Tapatalk


When the bezel is lined with 12h index, look at 6 h marker between lugs. You should see a little dent. That's where the knife should go in. Use a knife and just pop it. To prevent scratches use a plenty of tape but you will scratch it anyway... Below is a generic seiko bezel removal tutorial. Good luck 

Seiko SKX Bezel & Bezel Insert Change TUTORIAL - YouTube


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Rikimaru said:


> When the bezel is lined with 12h index, look at 6 h marker between lugs. You should see a little dent. That's where the knife should go in. Use a knife and just pop it. To prevent scratches use a plenty of tape but you will scratch it anyway... Just a generic seiko bezel removal tutorial. Good luck
> 
> Seiko SKX Bezel & Bezel Insert Change TUTORIAL - YouTube


Thank you very much ! Will try!

Inviato dal mio Mi A3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

This just arrived at my front door less than an hour ago. I've wanted this watch for a long time! Not much better than opening a new watch you've been wanting for a while...

Seiko SPB079J1 / SBDC063


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mydemise said:


> This just arrived at my front door less than an hour ago. I've wanted this watch for a long time! Not much better than opening a new watch you've been wanting for a while...
> 
> Seiko SPB079J1 / SBDC063
> 
> ...


Congrats, looks terrific. My PADI was my most worn watch last year.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks great! Enjoy


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Rikimaru said:


> When the bezel is lined with 12h index, look at 6 h marker between lugs. You should see a little dent. That's where the knife should go in. Use a knife and just pop it. To prevent scratches use a plenty of tape but you will scratch it anyway... Below is a generic seiko bezel removal tutorial. Good luck
> 
> Seiko SKX Bezel & Bezel Insert Change TUTORIAL - YouTube


It turned out that I have a broken click spring...
I have looked around and i can't find a specific replacement part...does anybody knows if the turtle one or the skx one fits? Seiko is well known for reusing parts among lineup....

Thank you very much for any info

Inviato dal mio Mi A3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

airon11 said:


> It turned out that I have a broken click spring...
> I have looked around and i can't find a specific replacement part...does anybody knows if the turtle one or the skx one fits? Seiko is well known for reusing parts among lineup....
> 
> Thank you very much for any info
> ...


Same as skx007. Been there, done it.


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Jasper110 said:


> Same as skx007. Been there, done it.


Thank you very much sir!

Inviato dal mio Mi A3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Very nice that you sorted it out! Feel free to post some photos as well ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

airon11 said:


> It turned out that I have a broken click spring...
> I have looked around and i can't find a specific replacement part...does anybody knows if the turtle one or the skx one fits? Seiko is well known for reusing parts among lineup....
> 
> Thank you very much for any info





PK73 said:


> Very nice that you sorted it out! Feel free to post some photos as well !


Yes, please post pics if you have them. My SPB has had a very stiff bezel action lately and I just assumed it needed a good cleaning but if not, I may need to look into the possibility of a broken click spring as well.


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> Yes, please post pics if you have them. My SPB has had a very stiff bezel action lately and I just assumed it needed a good cleaning but if not, I may need to look into the possibility of a broken click spring as well.


If the resistance you feel is equal all around rotating the bezel I would assume it is just dirt..i usually spray silicon oil on the edge of the crystal underneath the bezel, then water to rinse...

In my case rotating the bezel was pleasant but at some point it become gritty and felt like having sand in between but only in some parts or the rotation...then smooth again...and the clocks have been alternating, one satisfying and one subtle ..almost non-existent...
Don't know if I was able to describe the "broken spring effect"...


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_I'm curious to know how many of you also have a Sumo or had a Sumo and which is the more comfortable watch to wear regardless of the wrist size? Does the Sumo hug the wrist more than the MM200? Pictures would be great!_


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

airon11 said:


> If the resistance you feel is equal all around rotating the bezel I would assume it is just dirt..i usually spray silicon oil on the edge of the crystal underneath the bezel, then water to rinse...
> 
> In my case rotating the bezel was pleasant but at some point it become gritty and felt like having sand in between but only in some parts or the rotation...then smooth again...and the clocks have been alternating, one satisfying and one subtle ..almost non-existent...
> Don't know if I was able to describe the "broken spring effect"...


Thanks for the insight! Mine is definitely not like that; just a bit stiff all around. After reading the thread yesterday I went and washed my hands and watch with some regular hand soap and the bezel action smoothed right up but after a couple hours (presumably after everything dried) it went back to its original state.

Thoughts?


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> Thanks for the insight! Mine is definitely not like that; just a bit stiff all around. After reading the thread yesterday I went and washed my hands and watch with some regular hand soap and the bezel action smoothed right up but after a couple hours (presumably after everything dried) it went back to its original state.
> 
> Thoughts?


I would just spray some silicon lubricant....it makes all much smoother


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

TinyHippo said:


> _I'm curious to know how many of you also have a Sumo or had a Sumo and which is the more comfortable watch to wear regardless of the wrist size? Does the Sumo hug the wrist more than the MM200? Pictures would be great!_


I have three of each. They are both immensely comfortable on-wrist. Both have very similar cases when viewed from the side profile. The Sumo looks and wears bigger compared to a MM200. 
As far as hugging the wrist more, probably the Sumo due to the longer lugs and more pronounced curvature of said lugs. 
But honestly you can't go wrong with either IMO.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_Thanks for your response and the great pics! That Great Blue Hote looks amazing! _


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Jasper110 said:


> Same as skx007. Been there, done it.


Do you also know the oring size? Remounting the bezel mine was old and got broken..


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

airon11 said:


> Do you also know the oring size? Remounting the bezel mine was old and got broken..


Sorry, but I don't


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

One more for good measure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

airon11 said:


> Do you also know the oring size? Remounting the bezel mine was old and got broken..


Just for future reference...i finally found out that the bezel oring is 0.7 mm thick and 34 mm diameter...

I measured the original broken one and tried many different diameters until I found the proper one...


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punkling (Jun 26, 2011)

I can highly recommend the Crafter Blue strap for these. Comfiest rubber strap I've worn.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Two and a half weeks ago I picked up my first MM200, the SPB079 that I had wanted for quite a while. I ended up enjoying it even more than I thought I would so rather than picking up the SPB053 I started looking for another MM200. It wears perfect on my 7.8" wrist. This SPB083 just arrived in the post yesterday. The bracelet is actually pretty nice especially for Seiko, so now I have a bracelet to swap between the 079 and 083. I'm super stoked.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

mydemise said:


> Two and a half weeks ago I picked up my first MM200, the SPB079 that I had wanted for quite a while. I ended up enjoying it even more than I thought I would so rather than picking up the SPB053 I started looking for another MM200. It wears perfect on my 7.8" wrist. This SPB083 just arrived in the post yesterday. The bracelet is actually pretty nice especially for Seiko, so now I have a bracelet to swap between the 079 and 083. I'm super stoked.


Congrats! Can't say I blame you, I have the 077 and have definitely considered adding the 087 Padi to the collection.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That’s such a great dial.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Poor man´s SLA039


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Nanda said:


> Poor man´s SLA039
> 
> View attachment 15664699


Very nice! Handset come from Yobokies?


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

No, the hands are from Monsterwatches, Netherlands. 
SLA025 wijzers - Monsterwatches
At the top right you can switch to English.

The yobokies are quite nice, but brushed and the lume is more greenish.
6159-7000 silver // Product Details // yobokies (poweredBy isCMS)


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Nanda said:


> No, the hands are from Monsterwatches, Netherlands.
> SLA025 wijzers - Monsterwatches
> At the top right you can switch to English.
> 
> ...


Excellent, tanks for the link! How do the lume compare to the dial? Same colour and glows for as long?


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Nothing beats the original Seiko-lume. But the color is almost the same and it glows quite nice. Overall it does not look like there are AM-hands installed. And that is what counts.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nanda said:


> Poor man´s SLA039
> 
> View attachment 15664699


That's an excellent mod.

Those are perhaps my favourite seiko diver hands. Also some of my favourite overall.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Just finished looking through this thread, and realized that it makes me want to buy a MM300 clasp for my spb105j1.

Here comes the question: is the MM300 clasp sow much of a upgrade to the standard clasp as I try to make my self believe?
Buy or don't ?

I also noticed that the spb105 isn't represented as much as other models of the watch, sow here's some pictures of mine.
































































MM300 clasp is a must upgrade for the bracelet, glad I bought one for for my SPB105J1.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Nanda said:


> Nothing beats the original Seiko-lume. But the color is almost the same and it glows quite nice. Overall it does not look like there are AM-hands installed. And that is what counts.


A drastic difference in colour or intensity was my main concern but if they look pretty close to OEN that would be good enough for me. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Those are perhaps my favourite seiko diver hands. Also some of my favourite overall.


Fully agree. Also one of my favorites. Beside 62MAS, MM and SBDC027 (LE Sumo).


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

SPB077 with dial and hands from the black MM SLA035. Great combo.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Nanda said:


> SPB077 with dial and hands from the black MM SLA035. Great combo.
> 
> View attachment 15667292


Looks fantastic! Just wish the hands were touch longer on the dial. Love the red text in the dial especially though.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

The inner diameter of the MM is smaller compared to the SPB077. Therefore the hands look shorter. But I like it anyway. And with the MM dial it is kind of compensated.

As an alternative I have a Blue Hole with a bit longer handset. See some postings above.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Nanda said:


> The inner diameter of the MM is smaller compared to the SPB077. Therefore the hands look shorter. But I like it anyway. And with the MM dial it is kind of compensated.
> 
> As an alternative I have a Blue Hole with a bit longer handset. See some postings above.


Oh I saw it, you've got quite the gorgeous pair!


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

Berg3.0 said:


> Just finished looking through this thread, and realized that it makes me want to buy a MM300 clasp for my spb105j1.
> 
> Here comes the question: is the MM300 clasp sow much of a upgrade to the standard clasp as I try to make my self believe?
> Buy or don't ?
> ...


I have the MM300 clasp and I believe it's worth it. The standard clasp diver extension kept digging into my wrist and was extremely uncomfortable. I also like the expandability of the MM300 clasp. When I get a bit active, I just need to loosen the clasp a bit.

Edit: typo

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Zensa_06 said:


> I have the MM300 clasp and I believe it's worth it. The standard clasp diver extension kept digging into my wrist and was extremely uncomfortable. I also like the affordability of the MM300 clasp. When I get a bit active, I just need to loosen the clasp a bit.
> 
> Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


Thank you for answering my question, as for the standard clasp it's the same problem I have, think I'm going to get the MM300 clasp, it's the only problem I find with the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

Berg3.0 said:


> Thank you for answering my question, as for the standard clasp it's the same problem I have, think I'm going to get the MM300 clasp, it's the only problem I find with the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I edited my post. I meant expandability, not affordability lol

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

In the past few months the bezel on my 077 has become increasingly stiff to the point it's a pain to try to use. I tried washing it with soap and water and the dental floss trick but neither worked. Rinsing it in warm water did make it better for a half hour or so but presumably after any residual water dried up it went back to being stiff. No wanting to remove the bezel if I didn't have to, I came across a video on YouTube showing a guy spray a little bit of WD-40 under the bezel... A little hesitant I looked into whether it was safe for use on rubber and slightly reassured, I sprayed a couple drops under the bezel at the 6 and 12 o'clock positions rotated the bezel around a bunch of times before washing the watch. It's been a dream to turn again!

Don't ask what type of witchcraft took place under there considering I washed the watch again after but for now it's been fantastic!


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

So I ended up just buying another bracelet rather than continually switching the one bracelet between the two watches, and I'm happy I did...


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Ever thought about doing a bezel swap between those two?


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jhanna1701 said:


> Ever thought about doing a bezel swap between those two?


One of my first thoughts when I saw them side by side in these photos!


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

jhanna1701 said:


> Ever thought about doing a bezel swap between those two?


I've wondered that since I first learned about these watches.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mydemise said:


> So I ended up just buying another bracelet rather than continually switching the one bracelet between the two watches, and I'm happy I did...
> 
> View attachment 15687313
> View attachment 15687314


I was thinking of doing the same, but the cost of the bracelet alone is up there. Perhaps it's the Diashield coating.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

jhanna1701 said:


> Ever thought about doing a bezel swap between those two?


I've seen it talked about in the forum before, so I have thought about what it would look like. The spb079 would basically be an 077 if I put on the black bezel. I'm sure it would be pretty cool, but I actually really like the black dial/ blue bezel combo. I also think the black bezel looks great on the spb083 because of how dark it is towards the outer edge of the dial and the chapter ring.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Techme said:


> I was thinking of doing the same, but the cost of the bracelet alone is up there. Perhaps it's the Diashield coating.


Yes it is kind of expensive, but you can find it for around $135 on ebay. It's definitely worth it in my opinion.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

I am joining in here now with the Great Blue Hole I picked up recently. So surprised at how nice it is (this is my second seiko at this price point). And I was worried about the size but it just isn't an issue. It wears better / smaller than skx, turtle, and samurai.
I am considering changing out the hands if I can find the right hands, and a trusty modder.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

FJR1971 said:


> I am joining in here now with the Great Blue Hole I picked up recently. So surprised at how nice it is (this is my second seiko at this price point). And I was worried about the size but it just isn't an issue. It wears better / smaller than skx, turtle, and samurai.
> I am considering changing out the hands if I can find the right hands, and a trusty modder.
> 
> View attachment 15705509
> View attachment 15705510


Such a great dial


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

FJR1971 said:


> I am joining in here now with the Great Blue Hole I picked up recently. So surprised at how nice it is (this is my second seiko at this price point). And I was worried about the size but it just isn't an issue. It wears better / smaller than skx, turtle, and samurai.
> I am considering changing out the hands if I can find the right hands, and a trusty modder.
> 
> View attachment 15705509
> View attachment 15705510


Very nice! Could we get a wrist shot of the 5kx and the blue hole?


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

You got it. Sorry bracelet isn't sized yet. It's really such a surprise how this wears compared to the skx.


----------



## Fatbobslim (Feb 9, 2021)

FJR1971 said:


> You got it. Sorry bracelet isn't sized yet. It's really such a surprise how this wears compared to the skx.
> 
> View attachment 15705814
> View attachment 15705815
> ...


That looks great! May I ask what size your wrist is? I keep looking at the Great Blue Hole but can't decide if it's going to be a tad too long for my 6.75" wrist. I'm used to an SKX and a SARX035, both of which have short L2L so whilst this looks like it wears nice in terms of height and width, I'm still concerned the lug to lug looks long for me still.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Fatbobslim said:


> That looks great! May I ask what size your wrist is? I keep looking at the Great Blue Hole but can't decide if it's going to be a tad too long for my 6.75" wrist. I'm used to an SKX and a SARX035, both of which have short L2L so whilst this looks like it wears nice in terms of height and width, I'm still concerned the lug to lug looks long for me still.


Maybe I can help here a bit - I also have a 6.75" wrist, an SKX and the SPB077. I can confirm both width and height should be a non-issue if you're comfortable with the SKX as the two wear similarly in those regards. If I stare at the lugs too long I do think they could have been shortened up a bit but that's more from an aesthetic point of view than a fit or comfort point of view. I tried to take a couple shots this morning to show how the L2L fits on my wrist. Hope this helps!


----------



## Fatbobslim (Feb 9, 2021)

amngwlvs said:


> Maybe I can help here a bit - I also have a 6.75" wrist, an SKX and the SPB077. I can confirm both width and height should be a non-issue if you're comfortable with the SKX as the two wear similarly in those regards. If I stare at the lugs too long I do think they could have been shortened up a bit but that's more from an aesthetic point of view than a fit or comfort point of view. I tried to take a couple shots this morning to show how the L2L fits on my wrist. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 15706940
> View attachment 15706941


This does help a lot. Thanks very much for taking the time to post the pics. It looks great on your wrist and makes me feel more comfortable considering it. I just want to avoid that look where you're looking down your arm at your wrist and the ends of the lugs are kinda high and up off the wrist and don't conform to your wrist shape. I've been spoilt by my SARX035 which conforms so well to my wrist and just fits so perfectly but appreciate it's a much smaller watch and the SKX just sits flat and on top of the wrist with it's short lugs anyway. This is now on my short list along with the new SPB187 and a Willard. Tough choices ahead! Thanks again!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Fatbobslim said:


> This does help a lot. Thanks very much for taking the time to post the pics. It looks great on your wrist and makes me feel more comfortable considering it. I just want to avoid that look where you're looking down your arm at your wrist and the ends of the lugs are kinda high and up off the wrist and don't conform to your wrist shape. I've been spoilt by my SARX035 which conforms so well to my wrist and just fits so perfectly but appreciate it's a much smaller watch and the SKX just sits flat and on top of the wrist with it's short lugs anyway. This is now on my short list along with the new SPB187 and a Willard. Tough choices ahead! Thanks again!


No problem! Looks like you've got a tough choice ahead of you! I usually wear my SKX on a NATO which, with it's extra height and short lugs, sits quite tall for what it is so when I put this back on I'm always impressed with how well the lugs actually conform to my wrist considering the lug to lug length. Couple more pics for reference. Best of luck in your decision, sounds like no matter what you're going to end up with a great watch!


----------



## Fatbobslim (Feb 9, 2021)

amngwlvs said:


> No problem! Looks like you've got a tough choice ahead of you! I usually wear my SKX on a NATO which, with it's extra height and short lugs, sits quite tall for what it is so when I put this back on I'm always impressed with how well the lugs actually conform to my wrist considering the lug to lug length. Couple more pics for reference. Best of luck in your decision, sounds like no matter what you're going to end up with a great watch!
> 
> View attachment 15706995
> View attachment 15707005


Oh wow, thanks, these pics are even better and really confirm what I was hoping for. Too many great looking Seiko divers out there at the moment! Cheers!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Fatbobslim said:


> Oh wow, thanks, these pics are even better and really confirm what I was hoping for. Too many great looking Seiko divers out there at the moment! Cheers!


No problem, glad to help! Oh yes, waaay too many... Good luck in the hunt!


----------



## fangtl (Mar 18, 2014)

Recently got one but not totally in love with it. Will probably end up being a catch and release.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

airon11 said:


> It is really nice...
> The only thing I noticed is that the holes in the strap take 1.8 mm spring bars and not the cat ones, anche the 1.8 mm provided with the strap have the thin end...but it stays in place well because it is locked with the strap....i just would have preferred 2 mm spring bars...


Can you confirm you only got 1 pair of spring bars with yours? I recently ordered a CB fitted strap for my SKX (also compatible with the 5KX) and I got two pairs. I didn't think to check both but the first pair I opened has the same tips as the SKX fat spring bars. That barrel was thinner but the tips were the same, so fitment was perfect with no modifications.


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> Can you confirm you only got 1 pair of spring bars with yours? I recently ordered a CB fitted strap for my SKX (also compatible with the 5KX) and I got two pairs. I didn't think to check both but the first pair I opened has the same tips as the SKX fat spring bars. That barrel was thinner but the tips were the same, so fitment was perfect with no modifications.


Maybe was a mistake in my package, but i only got one pair of spring bars and with the thin tips...


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

airon11 said:


> Maybe was a mistake in my package, but i only got one pair of spring bars and with the thin tips...


Thanks for the quick reply! I wondered there were two sets because the thicker tips are for the SKX and maybe the other set has standard tips for the 5KX? Don't have a 5KX so I'm not sure what spring bars they need. I'll have to check my other spring bars later...


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! I wondered there were two sets because the thicker tips are for the SKX and maybe the other set has standard tips for the 5KX? Don't have a 5KX so I'm not sure what spring bars they need. I'll have to check my other spring bars later...


Yeah the 5KX has smaller tips. The fat bars don't fit it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

h_zee13 said:


> Yeah the 5KX has smaller tips. The fat bars don't fit it


Ah, thanks for the clarification. That's probably why my SKX/5KX strap came with 2 sets then. Will confirm tonight.

edit: while I don't have calipers to confirm specifics the second set of spring bars does appear to have smaller tips, presumably to fit the 5KX.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

The MM200 is one of my favourite watches. I love the size, the case and I'm very happy with the fit and finish. Mine are very accurate too. I have a 061 on a bracelet and a PADI on the original silicone. I'm fond of the SS bracelet with Diashield on my 061, but I'm not particularly into bracelet swapping. I'm also not fond of the AUD ~ $200 price tag which is a large percentage of the watch price. So my PADI gets the unsightly, but comfortable silicone. Recently I bought a Proxima MM300 homage to try out the size as the Seiko MM300 is not something I can readily try on. As soon as the Proxima arrived, I put it on an FKM rubber waffle strap since the head and SS bracelet combined were too hefty. That left a free bracelet...

Today I had the idea of using the Proxima bracelet on my PADI and I can report it fits great. The endlink does not move at all and it fits snuggly against the case. The MM300 case is squared off where the endlink nestles against it, unlike the MM200 which is curved. This however is not a problem. I think the endlink sits attractively against the case from the top and doesn't protrude.

Some caveats though:

No Diashield, some I know will not get over this. Honestly, it's not a huge difference to the SS because the endlink is slightly recessed into the case. The MM200 case really catches the light and reflects it and has a mixture of polished and brushed surfaces. Since the bracelet does too, it is disguised somewhat.
No diver's extension, but the clasp is not stamped.
push pins, no screws or fiddly pins and collars here!
Subjectively, I find the OEM MM200 bracelet more attractive.
The Proxima spring bars are a better fit than the Seiko Fat Bars. They are still 2.5mm x 1.1mm, but are about 1mm longer.

I cannot complain about the price of the bracelet. I know Strapcode makes an MM200 bracelet (no Diashield), but they are a lot more expensive than the Proxima and not too dissimilar. They probably have a better clasp, better fit against the case on the underside of the endlinks and screws. I don't think they take the 2.5mm x 1.1mm Fat Bars, instead of relying on after-market ones at 2.0mm x 1.1mm.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Does anyone know the part number for a case back gasket for one of these watches? Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Ever looked at Strapcode's custom bracelets (and straps)?












Techme said:


> The MM200 is one of my favourite watches. I love the size, the case and I'm very happy with the fit and finish. Mine are very accurate too. I have a 061 on a bracelet and a PADI on the original silicone. I'm fond of the SS bracelet with Diashield on my 061, but I'm not particularly into bracelet swapping. I'm also not fond of the AUD ~ $200 price tag which is a large percentage of the watch price. So my PADI gets the unsightly, but comfortable silicone. Recently I bought a Proxima MM300 homage to try out the size as the Seiko MM300 is not something I can readily try on. As soon as the Proxima arrived, I put it on an FKM rubber waffle strap since the head and SS bracelet combined were too hefty. That left a free bracelet...
> 
> Today I had the idea of using the Proxima bracelet on my PADI and I can report it fits great. The endlink does not move at all and it fits snuggly against the case. The MM300 case is squared off where the endlink nestles against it, unlike the MM200 which is curved. This however is not a problem. I think the endlink sits attractively against the case from the top and doesn't protrude.
> 
> ...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

JTK Awesome said:


> Ever looked at Strapcode's custom bracelets (and straps)?


Yes, I've definitely looked at the Strap Code bracelets. I just happen to have the Promixa one already and thought I'd try it to see if it fits. To be honest I'd possibly get the SC at the right price, but much prefer the look of the origina due to the Diashield and matching shades of metall. I've seen the original on eBay and might get one day when eBay has a sale. For the moment, I'm happy to wear it on rubber.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Does the SPB variants say made in Japan on the caseback? Trying to figure out which one mine is, not that it'd matter much.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

My SPB105 say made in Japan on the case back, sow I think no matter if it’s SPB or SBDC for this model it says made in Japan on the back of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

vsh said:


> Does the SPB variants say made in Japan on the caseback? Trying to figure out which one mine is, not that it'd matter much.


I think they're all made in Japan. One label for Japan and another global model.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

vsh said:


> Does the SPB variants say made in Japan on the caseback? Trying to figure out which one mine is, not that it'd matter much.


Yep my SPB077 does. I think the difference is the SBDC's are designated to be sold in Japan and the SPB's are sold to the rest of the world.

edit: missed this post but yes, to my knowledge this is correct.



Techme said:


> I think they're all made in Japan. One label for Japan and another global model.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SBDC061

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

And a SPB083 shot from the other day for good measure.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

jpisare said:


> And a SPB083 shot from the other day for good measure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got one incoming. Gonna replace my SPB105 if I like it enough

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

h_zee13 said:


> I got one incoming. Gonna replace my SPB105 if I like it enough
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooh, that green and gold is gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm loving my SPB105 it is glorious...

you get it out in the sun.. and WOW..










looks good indoors as well


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

jpisare said:


> Ooh, that green and gold is gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah i wish i could keep all of them haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

atarione said:


> I'm loving my SPB105 it is glorious...
> 
> you get it out in the sun.. and WOW..
> 
> ...


Those pictures make me miss my SPB105, (it's in the hands of my watch maker) can't wait to get it back after a tiny rebuild.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

This watch fits so much better than it's dimensions. It is making me see my skx's in a different, not so good, way.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Just got the SPB083 today. Really liking this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Topper Ninja allowed in here?

Brought this black beauty out on a weekend summer getaway.



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

That Topper is such a badass piece. Beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

jpisare said:


> That Topper is such a badass piece. Beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was wrong when I said that I wouldn't like this watch because it's too plain. When I finally had my hands on it, its simplicity made me a convert in a snap. This black-on-black piece really embodies the "less is more" mantra.

Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

MM200 + MM300










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jpisare said:


> MM200 + MM300
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a pair! Congrats on the new 300's!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

PADI on a Borealis vulcanised rubber. The blue strap is similar to the blue on the bezel which really makes the red part of the bezel pop and the dial stand out.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

That looks fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

Great Blue Hole on Red Tropic









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

please delete


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Looks good! Just bought a red Crafter Blue for my SKX recently. Where is this tropic from?


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

amngwlvs said:


> Looks good! Just bought a red Crafter Blue for my SKX recently. Where is this tropic from?


From AliExpress, it's called "High Quality Waterproof Tropic Fluorine Rubber"

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

markmv said:


> From AliExpress, it's called "High Quality Waterproof Tropic Fluorine Rubber"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Excellent, thanks, it looks great!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jpisare said:


> MM200 + MM300
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So since you own both and now that's it's been a few days - do you think the SLA is worth the premium over the SPB/SBDC line? How to they wear comparatively? I checked both (SLA021 and SPB077) out when I bought my SPB and at that point in my watch journey I couldn't justify the $2,500 CAD price difference. Two years on and that price point for a watch doesn't seem as crazy as it used to... Obviously you think they're worth it since you've got two but how do you think they compare value wise?

Thanks!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Got my SPB105 back from the watch maker today. 


















Had a set of brushed gold MM300 look hands mounted (Monsterwatches.eu).



























Updated with a couple of new pictures.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Berg3.0 said:


> Got my SPB105 back from the watch maker today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks so good!
I really want to change the hands on my blue hole.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Topper










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

PADI was -40% so I decided to go for it. I am now officially a collector, collected all cola-bezel baby MM's.. (this and the Twilight Blue)


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Family portrait


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

amngwlvs said:


> So since you own both and now that's it's been a few days - do you think the SLA is worth the premium over the SPB/SBDC line? How to they wear comparatively? I checked both (SLA021 and SPB077) out when I bought my SPB and at that point in my watch journey I couldn't justify the $2,500 CAD price difference. Two years on and that price point for a watch doesn't seem as crazy as it used to... Obviously you think they're worth it since you've got two but how do you think they compare value wise?
> 
> Thanks!


Not the same set, but I have a SBDX017 (MM300) and recently acquired a SBDC061 (MM200). I'd say the 200 is the superior value. All the looks, more wearable package... if you get lucky or regulate the 6R15, you could get very good results there too.

The 300 is much thicker, has much more presence, finer edges and lines, bolder maxi dial, better handset, higher quality all around. Totally maxed out badass watch. It's a premium watch at a premium price point. Feels more "luxury". But you pay for that.

Dollar for dollar, the MM200 is tough to beat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

amngwlvs said:


> So since you own both and now that's it's been a few days - do you think the SLA is worth the premium over the SPB/SBDC line? How to they wear comparatively? I checked both (SLA021 and SPB077) out when I bought my SPB and at that point in my watch journey I couldn't justify the $2,500 CAD price difference. Two years on and that price point for a watch doesn't seem as crazy as it used to... Obviously you think they're worth it since you've got two but how do you think they compare value wise?
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry, I completely missed this reply; didn't get a notification!

Anyway, I'm going to say the SLA02x is worth the price. I just think it has that "premium feel" more than the MM200 does. Zaratsu polishing, GS movement, and the build quality is absolutely nuts. They wear similar from a lug-to-lug standpoint with the MM300 obviously much taller and heavier. All in all both are fantastic pieces I just think the MM300 is special.

Edit - I had in mind the price of admission being secondhand pricing as both MM300s I purchased were used but basically pristine condition. I paid considerably less money than MSRP. At full retail it'd be a harder pill to swallow however you're getting one HELL of a watch even at that price point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Berg3.0 said:


> Got my SPB105 back from the watch maker today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goddamn. Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james.fort (Aug 11, 2014)

Anyone have a lead on sourcing a SBDC071 / Pepsi bezel or insert?


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

jpisare said:


> Goddamn. Gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, just had to change the hands, I just never felt the original hour hand fitted when I looked at it, much happier with it now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

keerola said:


> Family portrait
> 
> View attachment 15784059


Which bracelet is on the PADI? It doesn't look original.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

ddaly12 said:


> Not the same set, but I have a SBDX017 (MM300) and recently acquired a SBDC061 (MM200). I'd say the 200 is the superior value. All the looks, more wearable package... if you get lucky or regulate the 6R15, you could get very good results there too.
> 
> The 300 is much thicker, has much more presence, finer edges and lines, bolder maxi dial, better handset, higher quality all around. Totally maxed out badass watch. It's a premium watch at a premium price point. Feels more "luxury". But you pay for that.
> 
> Dollar for dollar, the MM200 is tough to beat.


Awesome, thanks for the insight. I bought my 200 largely for it's value proposition. I know some will squawk it's too much for a 6R15 because the Sumo, SARB, etc were so much cheaper but I've been very happy with it. It felt like it had a lot of what the 300 had to offer but at a more reasonable price. A couple years later and the "luxury" (I'll use the term a little loosely) segment is calling and with my 35th coming up in the summer that may be the little push I need to pull the trigger on an SLA021. Or SLA025 or SLA039 or SNR041 or Tudor Black Bay... The list is near never ending at this point!

Thanks again!



jpisare said:


> Sorry, I completely missed this reply; didn't get a notification!
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to say the SLA02x is worth the price. I just think it has that "premium feel" more than the MM200 does. Zaratsu polishing, GS movement, and the build quality is absolutely nuts. They wear similar from a lug-to-lug standpoint with the MM300 obviously much taller and heavier. All in all both are fantastic pieces I just think the MM300 is special.
> 
> Edit - I had in mind the price of admission being secondhand pricing as both MM300s I purchased were new but basically pristine condition. I paid considerably less money than MSRP. At full retail it'd be a harder pill to swallow however you're getting one HELL of a watch even at that price point.


No worries, it's all good, I appreciate the reply! Seems like you and @ddaly12 are echoing the same sentiments when comparing the two as far a build quality and premium/luxury feel. Even before I got my SPB077 the grail was to go from SKX to SBDX017 and just have it forever and never get into the collecting. Then I got sucked in here and well, we all know how that goes!

I think the used market certainly offers some good value as well, around 2k in some cases! In January 2019 when I bought my 077 the AD offered me a brand new SLA021 for $3500CAD after tax, which, if I recall correctly, was about $2600USD at the time. If you factor the 13% HST here in Ontario that was about $2300USD which was _almost_ too cheap to pass up, I just wasn't ready for that level of commitment yet.

Thanks again for the input, wear yours in good health!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

And I managed to mess up my edit to that post. I meant both MM300s were used but basically pristine condition. Anyway, I think you got the gist! Just wanted to clarify!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Techme said:


> Which bracelet is on the PADI? It doesn't look original.


Strapcode Super-O, and that one is actually for the MM300 but it fits ok-ish.


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

amngwlvs said:


> Awesome, thanks for the insight. I bought my 200 largely for it's value proposition. I know some will squawk it's too much for a 6R15 because the Sumo, SARB, etc were so much cheaper but I've been very happy with it. It felt like it had a lot of what the 300 had to offer but at a more reasonable price. A couple years later and the "luxury" (I'll use the term a little loosely) segment is calling and with my 35th coming up in the summer that may be the little push I need to pull the trigger on an SLA021. Or SLA025 or SLA039 or SNR041 or Tudor Black Bay... The list is near never ending at this point!
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> ...


Pre-owned market for SBDX017 is the way to go IMO... you see stuff trade sub-$2000. That really ups the value proposition.

If you can, try one on. Much different feel. They wear much taller. They look similar to the MM200... but totally different feel.

As a huge Seiko fanboy myself, I felt like it was a must-have.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Recent shot of my SBDC061 MM200 on Borealis rubber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

ddaly12 said:


> Pre-owned market for SBDX017 is the way to go IMO... you see stuff trade sub-$2000. That really ups the value proposition.
> 
> If you can, try one on. Much different feel. They wear much taller. They look similar to the MM200... but totally different feel.
> 
> ...


YMMV, I had both the MM300 and SLA025, and sold them because they were so top-heavy. If only Seiko made the MM200 SLA! I have the SLA043 but I would definitely get a slim 4-o'clock crown SLA instead.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jpisare said:


> And I managed to mess up my edit to that post. I meant both MM300s were used but basically pristine condition. Anyway, I think you got the gist! Just wanted to clarify!


That's how I interpreted it but thanks for the clarification!



ddaly12 said:


> Pre-owned market for SBDX017 is the way to go IMO... you see stuff trade sub-$2000. That really ups the value proposition.
> 
> If you can, try one on. Much different feel. They wear much taller. They look similar to the MM200... but totally different feel.
> 
> As a huge Seiko fanboy myself, I felt like it was a must-have.


The SBDX017 was my grail for quite a while before I got really sucked in to this hobby. I have not tried on the 017 but I did try on the SLA021 briefly at the AD and I actually thought it wore smaller than the MM200's if you can ignore the height - I was in a t-shirt and had it one for 30 seconds so it was no issue then obviously. Not sure it if will be a must have, but the further time pushes on, it's looking more and more like at least a "must try". But lets be honest, I've yet to sell a watch so if I buy it'll end up a keeper!


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

SPB079J on the OEM bracelet, still kicking around in the collection. But I'm moving closer and closer to pulling the trigger on the new generation MM200.


----------



## bnelson293 (Jan 21, 2021)

Can anyone help a newcomer up to speed on the differences between the 077/079 and “the new generation” MM200 as the poster above me referred to it? I’m trying to do my due diligence by reading through this whole thread but it’s a big one so a summary would be much appreciated.


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

bnelson293 said:


> Can anyone help a newcomer up to speed on the differences between the 077/079 and "the new generation" MM200 as the poster above me referred to it? I'm trying to do my due diligence by reading through this whole thread but it's a big one so a summary would be much appreciated.


This is a good summary






Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnelson293 (Jan 21, 2021)

Thanks, that’s helpful. After watching it, my focus is still on the 079.

Question for anyone who wears theirs on a two-piece leather strap: what strap thickness have you found to be ideal? I’m wondering if a thicker than normal leather might prevent the lugs from feeling too sharp.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Zensa_06 said:


> This is a good summary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad I bought the "old" one. The new one is too small for a diver on my 8" wrist. Also prefer the old bezel and hands - yes I'm in the very small minority that appreciates the "mouse cursor" hours hand


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The new MM200 and its "forced" lume at 3 o'clock on the chapter ring makes it unbalanced for me.

Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

JTK Awesome said:


> Glad I bought the "old" one. The new one is too small for a diver on my 8" wrist. Also prefer the old bezel and hands - yes I'm in the very small minority that appreciates the "mouse cursor" hours hand


I have never heard them referred to as that... What has been seen cannot be unseen. So, thanks for that! ? I too prefer the "old" one.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

JTK Awesome said:


> Glad I bought the "old" one. The new one is too small for a diver on my 8" wrist. Also prefer the old bezel and hands - yes I'm in the very small minority that appreciates the "mouse cursor" hours hand


I with you mate. Love the case and dial of the original. The hands are not an issue for me.

Why is the new one called the MM200? It is so obviously a completely different watch. Maybe 'mini Marinemaster.'


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

GBH









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## bnelson293 (Jan 21, 2021)

Don’t get me wrong, I love that dial, but is there any explanation for where the nickname came from?


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Been catching up on this great thread & it's prompted me to wear this today , long time no wear . When the light hits the bezel & dial just right it's a great combination.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Is that the "petrol" TPU strap from CheapestNatoStraps.com?



markmv said:


> GBH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, it is


JTK Awesome said:


> Is that the "petrol" TPU strap from CheapestNatoStraps.com?


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Mondaze.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

bnelson293 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love that dial, but is there any explanation for where the nickname came from?











Great Blue Hole - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## bnelson293 (Jan 21, 2021)

Nice, thanks!


----------



## MABornia (Apr 28, 2020)

Man, I just got the 079 and what a gorgeous watch. I canvassed the entire Seiko Divers universe and nothing is this cool for the price. So happy.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

MABornia said:


> Man, I just got the 079 and what a gorgeous watch. I canvassed the entire Seiko Divers universe and nothing is this cool for the price. So happy.


It is an awesome watch isn't it







? Now don't take 11 months to post a photo. Let's see a wrist shot!


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## bnelson293 (Jan 21, 2021)

I have had my SBDC061 for almost a week right now, and I have very little desire to take it off and wear anything else.

As impressed as I was with the quality of the bracelet, I think I will keep it primarily on NATO, or possibly leather or rubber, because I feel the case shape is most attractive when the watch head doesn’t “disappear” into more metal.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

SPB105 & SLA047 showing time on a Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

jpisare said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

New Uncle Seiko Tropic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnelson293 (Jan 21, 2021)

That looks great. I’m planning to pick one up very soon. Is US’s shipping reasonably quick? Within the, uh, US that is.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

bnelson293 said:


> That looks great. I'm planning to pick one up very soon. Is US's shipping reasonably quick? Within the, uh, US that is.


Thanks! I ordered around 3 PM CST Friday. Received today. Very fast for the regular $4 shipping or whatever (didn't pay for the more expensive priority shipping is what I mean). Chicagoland area so your results may vary!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tlaubs (Mar 11, 2021)

Berg3.0 said:


> SPB105 & SLA047 showing time on a Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you let me know where you got the hands for the spb105? Thanks


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Another 105









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Tlaubs said:


> Can you let me know where you got the hands for the spb105? Thanks


There from Monsterwatches.eu. And your welcome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tlaubs (Mar 11, 2021)

Excited to join in...great watch


http://imgur.com/59u1NzS


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Tlaubs said:


> Excited to join in...great watch
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/59u1NzS


Beautiful! Congrats and welcome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Modded 061. Borealis Tropic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnelson293 (Jan 21, 2021)

Cool - which tropic do you think is better?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Both are incredibly nice, so it's hard to pick. The Borealis has a more pronounced taper so that possibility could be the deciding factor depending on the watch being paired with it. On my MM300s I feel the Uncle Seiko works better because it's wider throughout and looks more balanced I think. But both are soft and pliable and very comfortable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Was really tempted by the new MM200 variants but there's something just not quite right about them for me - not even sure what it is. Much prefer the original MM200 dial but never been keen on the hands. Saw a really good deal on an SPB079 so thought why not - swapped out the hands and im happy 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

B1ff_77 said:


> Was really tempted by the new MM200 variants but there's something just not quite right about them for me - not even sure what it is. Much prefer the original MM200 dial but never been keen on the hands. Saw a really good deal on an SPB079 so thought why not - swapped out the hands and im happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a stunner! Definitely agree with you about the dial. The new variant doesn't quite do it for me.

Those hands look excellent - where are they from?


----------



## Tlaubs (Mar 11, 2021)

B1ff_77 said:


> Was really tempted by the new MM200 variants but there's something just not quite right about them for me - not even sure what it is. Much prefer the original MM200 dial but never been keen on the hands. Saw a really good deal on an SPB079 so thought why not - swapped out the hands and im happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks really good. I would also be curious to know where the hands are from


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great mod


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Cheers all, they are SLA MM style hands from Wrwatches. Finishing is superb and the lume is a perfect match 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I agree, the new MM200 dial doesn't work for me either.

I like the MM300 hands personally, but I actually don't mind the original hands.

Currently on an Aliexpress FKM rubber strap that is very smooth, comfortable and dirt cheap. The navy colour works well too.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

B1ff_77 said:


> Cheers all, they are SLA MM style hands from Wrwatches. Finishing is superb and the lume is a perfect match
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you kind sir!


----------



## eyky (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Green MM200 & MM300.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Dark side of the force for May the fourth...










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Couple SBDC061s and a SPB083 pictured here with their MM300 siblings.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnelson293 (Jan 21, 2021)

I know I asked you a similar wisdom before - but that’s the US tropic on the left, and the Borealis tropic on the right?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Yep, correct!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jpisare said:


> Couple SBDC061s and a SPB083 pictured here with their MM300 siblings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, this is getting a bit ridiculous now! ? Of course I've seen the photos of them all separately but seeing them all side by side at once invokes a serious mix of lust and envy. I've got such a soft spot for the case shape of 6159-700X so there isn't a watch here that I don't want. Real talk though, when is the SLA039 coming? You know you have to now right? ?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

amngwlvs said:


> Ok, this is getting a bit ridiculous now!  Of course I've seen the photos of them all separately but seeing them all side by side at once invokes a serious mix of lust and envy. I've got such a soft spot for the case shape of 6159-700X so there isn't a watch here that I don't want. Real talk though, when is the SLA039 coming? You know you have to now right?




LOL, it's on the proverbial wish list but kinda low down due to the cost. I know I could buy a couple others vs. just the one piece. But we'll see!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SBDC061 on Uncle Seiko Tropic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jpisare said:


> LOL, it's on the proverbial wish list but kinda low down due to the cost. I know I could buy a couple others vs. just the one piece. But we'll see!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess it would depend what the others were... If it's the original green MM300 (SLA019) or an original 6159-7001 I'll back it ?



jpisare said:


> SBDC061 on Uncle Seiko Tropic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you prefer the Uncle Seiko or the Borealis on this? I got a couple of Cheapest Nato Tropic's (a V1 and V2) and while I love the V1 on my Squale 1521 the V2, while much more pliable/comfortable, felt too short and tapered too much for my liking and I didn't think either were thick/substantial enough for my 077. Thoughts?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I love both and I don't mean to give you the politically correct answer. However the Borealis has a more pronounced taper so it definitely gets thinner at the end compared to US. They're equally thick I'd say and basically the same softness. Both are extremely comfortable. 

BUT, shipping times for US is like a couple days and Borealis weeks to months, so if it's a coin-flip decision the shipping time alone should be the tie breaker. Now Borealis has more colors, so that could be a factor too. I ordered an orange and a blue in 20mm that I'm super excited for. I hope US expands color options some day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jpisare said:


> I love both and I don't mean to give you the politically correct answer. However the Borealis has a more pronounced taper so it definitely gets thinner at the end compared to US. They're equally thick I'd say and basically the same softness. Both are extremely comfortable.
> 
> BUT, shipping times for US is like a couple days and Borealis weeks to months, so if it's a coin-flip decision the shipping time alone should be the tie breaker. Now Borealis has more colors, so that could be a factor too. I ordered an orange and a blue in 20mm that I'm super excited for. I hope US expands color options some day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent, thanks for the feedback! Definitely on my radar now, they look great on your watch!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnelson293 (Jan 21, 2021)

Anybody rocking the fitted Crafter Blue rubber strap for the MM200? I was thinking tropic but now I’m leaning toward the fitted look.


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

MM200 on red tropic


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Lume shot because it really is just that good










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnelson293 (Jan 21, 2021)

Definitely. I really notice the difference between it and other dive watches I wear, both of similar quality from other brands, and watches lower in the Seiko Prospex range. Looking forward to taking it camping.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

It won't get lost in the green with the Orange Obris Morgan ISO look strap on.










Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## eyky (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Tlaubs (Mar 11, 2021)

Man


eyky said:


>


 it looks good with those hands. Need to do that to mine


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

bnelson293 said:


> Anybody rocking the fitted Crafter Blue rubber strap for the MM200? I was thinking tropic but now I'm leaning toward the fitted look.


Yup. Looks great. One thing I found is that it is much easier to get on this one than my 185. Very comfortable, though.


----------



## brendvn (Dec 15, 2016)

Recently picked up this SLA047 and am thoroughly enjoying it!


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

SPB079 still kicking around in the collection. Wearing it on Toxic Magnum Isofrane-style rubber strap; very comfortable and nicely balances out the thickness of the lugs.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Three of a kind... SE and LE MM200



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Anyone else notice a slight discoloration on theirs? It's very hard to capture in photos and only presents itself in certain lighting. Generally it has been more of a gold tone on the top side of the case flanks but I recently noticed the blue hint just to the 6 o'clock side of the crown. It's doesn't appear to wash off with soap and water or wipe off with a microfiber.

Being a discoloration my only thought is maybe the DiaShield is wearing somehow. Could contact once or twice a day with isopropyl alcohol (at work) and 14 months of incidental contact with hand sanitizer be the culprit?


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

Yep same here man, thats one of the reason i had to sell the watch cant stand it. it even discolor the bezel as well.
is anyone here have the problem to solved it?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

This is the first I'm hearing of this issue. Strange.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

kjoken said:


> Yep same here man, thats one of the reason i had to sell the watch cant stand it. it even discolor the bezel as well.
> is anyone here have the problem to solved it?


Hmm interesting. It doesn't bother me enough I'd sell and it hasn't affected my bezel at all but I am genuinely curious as to the cause. The rough part is I wouldn't even to attempt to polish it off because of the DiaShield so it's gonna stay that way. Glad to hear I'm not the only one though.

I'm no expert but I can't imagine this being anything but the DiaShield because the watch is "stainless" steel. Hopefully someone else has more insight!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Green MM200 (SPB105) in the garden on green waffle FKM rubber strap, moving the lawn together with my son.





































I'm not seeing any discoloration on mine yet, and if I do I think I'll just get the watch polished and see how that goes.

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Berg3.0 said:


> I'm not seeing any discoloration on mine yet, and if I do I think I'll just get the watch polished and see how that goes.


Great looking watch! Glad to hear of no discolouration. Unfortunately, with the DiaShield coating I don't think a traditional polish will work. It would simply polish off the DiaShield leaving the appearance worse than before, and that therein, is where the problem lies.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

amngwlvs said:


> Great looking watch! Glad to hear of no discolouration. Unfortunately, with the DiaShield coating I don't think a traditional polish will work. It would simply polish off the DiaShield leaving the appearance worse than before, and that therein, is where the problem lies.


Thanks 

Thankfully it's a problem for something that hasn't occurred yet.

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bnelson293 (Jan 21, 2021)

My SPB077 has been settling in nicely, timekeeping-wise. I don’t keep exact track to keep myself from being too OCD but I would say it’s running 5 to 10 seconds fast per day, which I’m satisfied with. Wearing it on an Uncle Seiko waffle strap, which is a great match for it in looks and fit.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

bnelson293 said:


> My SPB077 has been settling in nicely, timekeeping-wise. I don't keep exact track to keep myself from being too OCD but I would say it's running 5 to 10 seconds fast per day, which I'm satisfied with. Wearing it on an Uncle Seiko waffle strap, which is a great match for it in looks and fit.


Pics!! I always love to see this bad boy on a waffle.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Hoarding. After trying out a couple of Sumos, MM300's, SLA025, SLA043, I feel that these are my favorite Seiko divers. I love the case shape, the proportions, looks, size, everything, even the bracelet. The one on top left was my first Seiko, and when I was getting that the rest in this picture were my alternatives. I then went with the SPB097, and that started the whole watch thing for me. I decided to collect the original alternatives, and here we are:


----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## eyky (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## eyky (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


Cool combo, is that US?

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Berg3.0 said:


> Green MM200 (SPB105) in the garden on green waffle FKM rubber strap, moving the lawn together with my son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the answer here hehe 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

tymezone said:


> View attachment 15918387


Beautiful shot!


----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)

jpisare said:


> Beautiful shot!


thank you!


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

I'd toyed with the idea of getting myself a bit nicer a Seiko in the coming autumn as consolation for my inevitable aging. However, an AD happened to offer a coupon, the price was agreeable, and here we are.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

SPB105J1 out enjoying the nice weather this weekend.





































Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

Outdoor lume


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SBDC061 on Uncle Seiko Tropic.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Any other straps out there in this color? It's the only one that complements the Great Blue Hole LE. (IMO after trial and error. Obris Morgan's aqua color and Tropic's royal blue both clash with the dial.)

Unfortunately this particular strap is TPU (which is crap compared to real rubber) and has sharp edges that dig into the wrist.



markmv said:


> GBH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Borealis rubber looks great on the Blue Hole IMO. 

I'll get some pics up.....


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

Waffle strap in petrol from cheapestnatostraps


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bnelson293 (Jan 21, 2021)

What other watches, by Seiko or otherwise, have a similarly sharply beveled edge (if that’s even the right term) on the side of the case, where the top half meets the bottom half? I’ve been trying to think what else is at all comparable in terms of case shape.

From what I could see in photos, the 6159 didn’t have this feature at all. The Stargate sort of does, as best I can tell from YouTube videos, but maybe not quite as sharp a point where the top and bottom halves meet. Anyone know of any others?


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Sumo sort of does. 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

FKM rubber strap from Aliexpress


----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

amngwlvs said:


> Anyone else notice a slight discoloration on theirs? It's very hard to capture in photos and only presents itself in certain lighting. Generally it has been more of a gold tone on the top side of the case flanks but I recently noticed the blue hint just to the 6 o'clock side of the crown. It's doesn't appear to wash off with soap and water or wipe off with a microfiber.
> 
> Being a discoloration my only thought is maybe the DiaShield is wearing somehow. Could contact once or twice a day with isopropyl alcohol (at work) and 14 months of incidental contact with hand sanitizer be the culprit?
> 
> View attachment 15894763


Curious what happened to your crown??looks like the top fell off?


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Koolthang said:


> Curious what happened to your crown??looks like the top fell off?


I've been thinking about this for a while but still not sure what you mean by the top fell off? Nothing has happened to it other than some hairlines. Are you thinking the reflection of my deck railing is something? More photos below.


----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

amngwlvs said:


> I've been thinking about this for a while but still not sure what you mean by the top fell off? Nothing has happened to it other than some hairlines. Are you thinking the reflection of my deck railing is something? More photos below.
> 
> View attachment 15948508
> 
> ...


My apologies. I can see the reflection of your deck railing now! Before you mentioned it, it appeared as though the crown was mangled up.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Koolthang said:


> My apologies. I can see the reflection of your deck railing now! Before you mentioned it, it appeared as though the crown was mangled up.


No worries, just a reflection of my deck! You had me stressing for a minute haha


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

Orange waffle


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

.


----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

I stopped wearing my 063 for about 8 months after getting the SPB143 and then the Halios Fairwind. Because the 063 was no longer seeing any wrist time, I decided to sell it. I strapped it on in June to have one last go...ended up selling the Fairwind! Forgot how comfortable this watch sits, and how beautiful this bezel is.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

guysmiles said:


> I stopped wearing my 063 for about 8 months after getting the SPB143 and then the Halios Fairwind. Because the 063 was no longer seeing any wrist time, I decided to sell it. I strapped it on in June to have one last go...ended up selling the Fairwind! Forgot how comfortable this watch sits, and how beautiful this bezel is.
> 
> View attachment 15958585


Sorry if I've missed this earlier in the thread but do you have more of a straight on photo of these two next to each other?

I still keep thinking about picking up a 143 but worried it will seem tiny after wearing my SPB079 for a while. Do you find it a big adjustment when you switch between them?


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

B1ff_77 said:


> Sorry if I've missed this earlier in the thread but do you have more of a straight on photo of these two next to each other?
> 
> I still keep thinking about picking up a 143 but worried it will seem tiny after wearing my SPB079 for a while. Do you find it a big adjustment when you switch between them?


Seconding this. I'd love to see another side by side of the bezels. I am thinking about a 62MAS re-issue/configuration/interpretation and I like the hand set and hour markers on the newer 143 series but prefer the bezel of the older 051. I don't think I'd really care much about size differences to be honest.


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Will try to get a better shot later tonight, but you can see one here:










I have to say the SPB143 is a magnitude more elegant AND yet toolish at the same time. The SBDC063, to me, is much more fun and casual, with its large hands and circle markers.


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

B1ff_77 said:


> Sorry if I've missed this earlier in the thread but do you have more of a straight on photo of these two next to each other?
> 
> I still keep thinking about picking up a 143 but worried it will seem tiny after wearing my SPB079 for a while. Do you find it a big adjustment when you switch between them?


For reference, I have a 6.5 inch wrist, so nothing is particularly small for me. The SPB does look smaller than the SBDC on the wrist. In addition, it doesn't hug my wrist as well as the SBDC. All said, not much of an adjustment between the two.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

guysmiles said:


> For reference, I have a 6.5 inch wrist, so nothing is particularly small for me. The SPB does look smaller than the SBDC on the wrist. In addition, it doesn't hug my wrist as well as the SBDC. All said, not much of an adjustment between the two.


Perfect thanks. The size difference definitely doesn't look too noticeable in the photo. When I briefly tried a 143 it felt quite small even compared to my skx (didn't have the SPB079 at the time) so assumed it would seem tiny next to the 079. Think I need to give the 143 another chance! cheers


----------



## J3hundred (Jun 19, 2017)

Just picked this up today and boy it's exactly what I thought and wanted it to be


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

J3hundred said:


> Just picked this up today and boy it's exactly what I thought and wanted it to be
> 
> View attachment 15963905


Congrats!! It's beautiful!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

From the other day....forgot to post..


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

guysmiles said:


> For reference, I have a 6.5 inch wrist, so nothing is particularly small for me. The SPB does look smaller than the SBDC on the wrist. In addition, it doesn't hug my wrist as well as the SBDC. All said, not much of an adjustment between the two.


Thanks to you, I now have both as well! There is a size difference, but nothing that blows my mind. I'm happy with them


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Did not purposefully coordinate watch with trunks, honest


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

B1ff_77 said:


> Thanks to you, I now have both as well! There is a size difference, but nothing that blows my mind. I'm happy with them


Where did you get the hands for the MM200? The other AM hands I've seen seem a bit too thin/short, at times. But these look like they're a good match.

And how's the lume (do they match the original lume)? Thanks!


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

B1ff_77 said:


> Thanks to you, I now have both as well! There is a size difference, but nothing that blows my mind. I'm happy with them


Very nice! Wear in good health!

Really like that hands-swap on the MM


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Tokyo321 said:


> Where did you get the hands for the MM200? The other AM hands I've seen seem a bit too thin/short, at times. But these look like they're a good match.
> 
> And how's the lume (do they match the original lume)? Thanks!


See my post #3037. Match is really good in daylight and dark - glow tends to fade quicker than the lume on the dial, but no surprise seeing as that's Seiko lume!


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

B1ff_77 said:


> See my post #3037. Match is really good in daylight and dark - glow tends to fade quicker than the lume on the dial, but no surprise seeing as that's Seiko lume!


Found it! And thanks for the lume shot!


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

markmv said:


> Waffle strap in petrol from cheapestnatostraps


Unfortunately they're TPU. They feel terrible and they don't last long.

Any way to get this strap (the one on the left) from the Zodiac "Andy Mann" Super Seawolf? This would be perfect.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

SPB105J1









Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Topper Ninja LE 500










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

10 pm downtown outdoor dinner lume:


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

2x post


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Tlaubs said:


> Excited to join in...great watch
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/59u1NzS


My wife, who worked at Chico's through college and grad school, concurs with your color combo.










What a frustrating watch to buy a strap for! No shade of blue on any available, rubber (real rubber, not that TPU crap) strap "works." I gave an orange strap a try but that didn't do it for me either.

EDIT spring bars were also a challenge. 1.2mm tips to fit the watch, 2mm diameter to fit within the strap.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sibling shot.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Irezumi strap from Uncle Seiko!


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

Blue and yellow?


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Clear and legible










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

A humid 9 holes Saturday.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Açai berry smoothie morning










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

On rubber at the cottage for the week!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## bnelson293 (Jan 21, 2021)

I’ve been eyeing that Uncle Seiko strap with the design - forget what it’s called - does it wear similarly to the US waffle, if you’ve tried one of those?

I am still loving my 077, and I still think it’s underrated compared to the SPB14x line.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

GL831 Irezumi "Tattoo". I think these are more comfortable than his waffle strap personally (and I do love the waffle).


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

On a tropic strap - I love the look.


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

Can someone please tell me if any aftermarket bezels are available for these? And is there a domed sapphire aftermarket crystal out there? Thanks!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

dukerules said:


> Can someone please tell me if any aftermarket bezels are available for these? And is there a domed sapphire aftermarket crystal out there? Thanks!


I don't know about bezels, but Yobokies has black and also blue ceramic bezel inserts in two different designs.


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

Techme said:


> I don't know about bezels, but Yobokies has black and also blue ceramic bezel inserts in two different designs.


Yes, I meant bezel inserts. Looking specifically for an aluminum pepsi insert. Would buy an OEM insert, but can't seem to find one.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

dukerules said:


> Yes, I meant bezel inserts. Looking specifically for an aluminum pepsi insert. Would buy an OEM insert, but can't seem to find one.


I was after a Pepsi insert myself for a while and @Techme ; named the only after market inserts I ever found - Yobokies. Occasionally you can find an entire OEM bezel with insert on eBay (search SPB bezel) but they were pretty expensive when I'd seen them. I also never saw the Pepsi, just black and the black/orange from the Twilight version.

Let us know if you ever find something!


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Woohoo! Got myself a mint SPB107 Topper.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Norrie said:


> Woohoo! Got myself a mint SPB107 Topper.
> 
> View attachment 16053674


Hot damn, that's impressive! Looks like you've got one left to collect and you're all done. ?


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

amngwlvs said:


> Hot damn, that's impressive! Looks like you've got one left to collect and you're all done. ?


Thanks! Two green ones left - Ginza and Zimbe - but undecided if I'll get them. Maybe down the track if I bump into them at a good price.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Norrie said:


> Thanks! Two green ones left - Ginza and Zimbe - but undecided if I'll get them. Maybe down the track if I bump into them at a good price.


Ah yes, the Zimbe, how could I forget that one! So many green versions I can't keep track anymore. ?

Beautiful collection, thanks for sharing! Now I don't feel so crazy that I want to add another couple of them to go in the watch box with my 077.


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

amngwlvs said:


> Ah yes, the Zimbe, how could I forget that one! So many green versions I can't keep track anymore. ?
> 
> Beautiful collection, thanks for sharing! Now I don't feel so crazy that I want to add another couple of them to go in the watch box with my 077.


These and the latest 62mas reinterpretations are my favourites so I decided I'd collect a few of them. There's good reason Seiko pulled the designs back into this decade.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Norrie said:


> These and the latest 62mas reinterpretations are my favourites so I decided I'd collect a few of them. There's good reason Seiko pulled the designs back into this decade.


Hats off! I'm way behind you. I might add 077 & 079 at some point, maybe.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

been my one watch since Jan 2020, still loving it.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Been a long time since I wore this one , but today's the day .


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Talking of Tool watches & beaters , this one just keeps ticking after taking a kicking .


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

CPRwatch said:


> Talking of Tool watches & beaters , this one just keeps ticking after taking a kicking .


Haha nice what happened to it?


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

CPRwatch said:


> Talking of Tool watches & beaters , this one just keeps ticking after taking a kicking .
> View attachment 16074690
> View attachment 16074689


Concider using a sledge hammer next time lol


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Rikimaru said:


> Concider using a sledge hammer next time lol


Its certainly been in the wars , couple of scrapes on concrete & I somehow managed to drop it while working in my garage


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Man that thing has taken some dings! I like it though - looks great with a little wear and tear!


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

Sometimes you just get lucky. Local customer happened to trade this in recently and there was no way it wasn't going to end up on my wrist!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bnelson293 (Jan 21, 2021)

Finishing up a vacation with lots of swimming and sports, this was a fantastic one watch to have. The comfort on wrist and 24 hour bright lume made are especially great summer features. I still have my eye on something different on a bracelet as my daily watch in colder seasons but SPB077 has solidified its place as primary in the summer.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Swapping out the bracelet for a rubber strap on this MM200










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

keerola said:


> I might add 077 & 079 at some point, maybe.


Just noticed -40% off for most of the old MM200's at a local store. Ordered SPB077 and SPB079.. I wonder how long it takes for me to find Topper, Ginza & Zimbe - or how long it takes for me to get comfortable with their prices&#8230;


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

keerola said:


> Just noticed -40% off for most of the old MM200's at a local store. Ordered SPB077 and SPB079.. I wonder how long it takes for me to find Topper, Ginza & Zimbe - or how long it takes for me to get comfortable with their prices&#8230;


Please do share where from!

edit: Sorry, I realized after you said local store. Was hoping for online. Congrats on the purchase(s)!


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Threw it on a nato


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

jpisare said:


>


Nice strap.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

#5 arrived.


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

keerola said:


> #5 arrived.
> View attachment 16094708


So, which bracelet do you like best?


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

fillerbunny said:


> So, which bracelet do you like best?


I like them all! Well, for me the Super-O from Strapcode has the best links, and out of these the Seiko clasp is the best. I just bought the jubilee today so can't really say much about that except that it is shiny..


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

SPB077 on a genuine tropic strap


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Gardening.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

That was just as uncomfortable as it looks.


----------



## nwnewbie (Jul 12, 2021)

Loved mine on the bracelet for a couple of years, now I switch it up on NATO's as well. Great watch.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

My first crafter blue and I am thoroughly enjoying it!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Merienda cena with the versatile SBDC061/ SPB077


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


Is the bottom on a modded Ginza or dark green sunset?


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

tro_jan said:


> Is the bottom on a modded Ginza or dark green sunset?


Same watch in both pictures, it’s just the light hitting it different, it’s a dark green sunset (SPB105J1) with MM300 style hands. 


Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

065


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

Trying out the 20mm Borealis strap I got to go with my 22mm one. 

Not a perfect match, but very comfortable and better than most rubber with the MM200.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

eyky said:


>


What is this bracelet, how does it fit, and where can I get it? Thanks!


——————
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## eyky (Jan 22, 2014)

powerband said:


> What is this bracelet, how does it fit, and where can I get it? Thanks!
> 
> 
> ——————
> Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


This is the Strapcode 20mm Super-J Louis bracelet, compatible with Seiko Baby MM 200.


https://www.strapcode.com/collections/for-seiko-mm200/products/metal-ss-bcl20-b110


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

^^^ Thank you.


——————
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Limited Edition Topper Ninja


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

powerband said:


> ^^^ Thank you.
> 
> 
> ——————
> Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


Be aware that strapcode bracelets are not Diashield coated, hence the metal hue is going to be brighter than the watch case itself. Some people are bothered by this, some not.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

eyky said:


> This is the Strapcode 20mm Super-J Louis bracelet, compatible with Seiko Baby MM 200.
> 
> 
> https://www.strapcode.com/collections/for-seiko-mm200/products/metal-ss-bcl20-b110


Ha anyone seen or obtained a 5-link bracelet (jubilee) with a _female_ endlink? Does Uncle Seiko make one for the MM200 and MM42?


——————
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

The Zuludiver Tropic is a nice fit. It's impossible to match anything with the blue or the orange on the watch, but for some reason I'm enjoying this one more than any black strap.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Welp my mm200 is in the hands of the Seiko service center now, was having some issues. Hopefully they finish it soon cause it’s my only watch : ((


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Does anyone know off the top of their head what size the spring bars are, diameter and tips. 
I remember toxic natos had some that were an exact match but his site is no longer.

Open to a good suitable replacement as well.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Iron swan said:


> Does anyone know off the top of their head what size the spring bars are, diameter and tips.
> I remember toxic natos had some that were an exact match but his site is no longer.
> 
> Open to a good suitable replacement as well.


Seiko fat springbars are 20mm long, 2,5mm in diameter. The tip is 1,1mm. Now go on ebay where you can easly get replacements with 1,2mm tips - those are even better than OEM


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Rikimaru said:


> Seiko fat springbars are 20mm long, 2,5mm in diameter. The tip is 1,1mm. Now go on ebay where you can easly get replacements with 1,2mm tips - those are even better than OEM


Awesome, thanks Rikimaru!


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

SBDC061 lighting up the night. The best lume on any watch I’ve owned (equal to my old MM300. I’m almost positive Seiko used the same higher grade MM300 lume on these).


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Happy to report that Seiko received my watch December 1st and and finished the movement repair on December third. I expect to have the watch back on my wrist at some point next week. I’ll report back once I get it regarding the quality of the work, but so far I am very happy about the speed of the fix and the fact that it was all covered under warranty.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

love this watch. Went down to a single watch in Jan 2020 and it has not disappointed.


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

One photo - three threads  Some Finest seikos


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

FerrisAus said:


> View attachment 16305050


how do you like that tropic strap? I’ve been considering either that or the isofrane.


----------



## juzzi77 (Mar 3, 2014)

OK, I'm going to get my first modern seiko diver. It will be SBDC061 or SBDC063. I am really torn between blue and black one. Help me to choose! 😂
I have been using vintage ones, only seiko so I'm super excited how modern one wears and feels like. With a vintage watch you always need to be careful with water so modern diver could be excellent choice.


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> how do you like that tropic strap? I’ve been considering either that or the isofrane.


I like it. It seems to suit the watch quite well, and gives it a different (vintage? More casual?) look. The strap itself is extremely pliable and comfortable, but of course my ideal setting is somewhere between two of the holes!


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Added an mm300 clasp !


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

How does it compare with the original buckle? I've had that buckle before (for another watch), and it felt thick. But I didn't get to try it on the MM200 bracelet.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

FerrisAus said:


> I like it. It seems to suit the watch quite well, and gives it a different (vintage? More casual?) look. The strap itself is extremely pliable and comfortable, but of course my ideal setting is somewhere between two of the holes!


Just gotta punch a hole through the two! I've had to do that so many times lol.


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

jpisare said:


> Just gotta punch a hole through the two! I've had to do that so many times lol.


I've considered it! I do have a watch band hole punch that I've used on a leather strap before. But I am worried that adding an extra hole on the rubber strap might weaken it, cause a tear over time or something. Mainly because this strap was way more expensive than all my others!


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

One of my all-time favorites :










Despite trying and trying to like many new MM200s, I still think Seiko nailed it with this older gen.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Tokyo321 said:


> How does it compare with the original buckle? I've had that buckle before (for another watch), and it felt thick. But I didn't get to try it on the MM200 bracelet.


hey yeah it’s definitely thicker but I don’t really notice, for some reason I feel like it’s less noticeable than it was with the MM300 I use to have. Maybe because the entire watch is less bulky? 

It’s significantly more comfortable than the stock clasp though, mainly due to it not having that useless sharp edged divers extension thing in it like the stock clasp. I also think it has a more premium look to it.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

FerrisAus said:


> I've considered it! I do have a watch band hole punch that I've used on a leather strap before. But I am worried that adding an extra hole on the rubber strap might weaken it, cause a tear over time or something. Mainly because this strap was way more expensive than all my others!


I’ve alway used a drill to do it, works pretty well haha. I’ve punched holes in the uncle Seiko waffle and the cheapestnatos waffle without issue or any tearing. I’m guessing they are made of a different type of rubber than your strap though.


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

This one today. Still gets plenty of wrist time between my SMP300 and BB58. I guess I’m partial to divers  

Had the MM300 for awhile too (SBDX017), wanted to love it but despite its long list of strengths it was too much of a chonk for my wrist. This one manages to wear far smaller than its advertised 44mm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

SBDC061 on the Borealis vulcanized rubber strap.
Probably my favorite strap for this watch so far.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Awesome! Borealis straps are fantastic!


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Iron swan said:


> SBDC061 on the Borealis vulcanized rubber strap.
> Probably my favorite strap for this watch so far.


looks great! And I found those to be quite a bit more comfortable than the isofrane


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Just 1 week out of Seiko’s 1-year warranty and my SBDC started running slowly for no obvious reason. It was tracking well with my ETA and COSC watches but now it’s losing (never gaining) 30-60 sec per day. It hasn’t been bumped knocked or otherwise damaged by me. If it were magnetized it would run faster (not slower). Any thoughts before sending in to the Service Center?


----------



## juzzi77 (Mar 3, 2014)

JTK Awesome said:


> Just 1 week out of Seiko’s 1-year warranty and my SBDC started running slowly for no obvious reason. It was tracking well with my ETA and COSC watches but now it’s losing (never gaining) 30-60 sec per day. It hasn’t been bumped knocked or otherwise damaged by me. If it were magnetized it would run faster (not slower). Any thoughts before sending in to the Service Center?


If you can figure out what was the problem, please tell. I think your movement is 6R15D. I thought this problem is only in 6R15/6R15A/6R15B/6R15C movements. I have no idea what causes this. I think seiko would like to replace a whole movement. My personal opinion it is something in oiling or balance / hairspring..


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

JTK Awesome said:


> Just 1 week out of Seiko’s 1-year warranty and my SBDC started running slowly for no obvious reason. It was tracking well with my ETA and COSC watches but now it’s losing (never gaining) 30-60 sec per day. It hasn’t been bumped knocked or otherwise damaged by me. If it were magnetized it would run faster (not slower). Any thoughts before sending in to the Service Center?


-Try to de-magnetize the watch (you need cheap demagnetizer from ebay/aliexpress, or just go to ur local watchmaker).

-bump the watch with ur hand (meaning hit it with ur hand to the side of the case).
Sometimes it helps with hair spring malfunctioning)
-regulate the watch (local watchmaker)

-buy whole movement (250$ on ebay + watchmakers fee)


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

If it’s one week out Seiko may just fix it for you. Then worked in mine and it’s running within 1 second per day now.


----------



## juzzi77 (Mar 3, 2014)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> If it’s one week out Seiko may just fix it for you. Then worked in mine and it’s running within 1 second per day now.


Did you had guarantee and did they told you what they fixed??


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

Visited Summernats (large Australian car festival) today. Love to wear the Seiko.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> If it’s one week out Seiko may just fix it for you. Then worked in mine and it’s running within 1 second per day now.


We’ll see. Thumping the watch as @Rikimaru suggested didn’t work so off it goes to the service center. I included copies of AD receipt and completed warranty card, and noted on the repair form that the problem started just outside of the warranty. Hopefully they goodwill this, if not, I’ll lose ~$300 but will gain back a functional watch.


----------



## Abhishek.b27 (May 20, 2019)

Joined the club today. Here's my SPB077.















Now all it needs is a good pair of SPB185/MM300 hands.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Abhishek.b27 said:


> Joined the club today. Here's my SPB077.
> 
> View attachment 16366903
> View attachment 16366905
> ...


looks great !
As much as I love mm300 hands, they always seem to look to small for the dial : ((


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

Are SPB185 and MM300 have the same length hands? I was hoping that SPB185 has a bit longer hands which may fit better mm200.

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Thank you Seiko! Best part of my day today.












JTK Awesome said:


> We’ll see. Thumping the watch as @Rikimaru suggested didn’t work so off it goes to the service center. I included copies of AD receipt and completed warranty card, and noted on the repair form that the problem started just outside of the warranty. Hopefully they goodwill this, if not, I’ll lose ~$300 but will gain back a functional watch.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

JTK Awesome said:


> Thank you Seiko! Best part of my day today.
> 
> View attachment 16377209


Excellent, glad to come back to read this! Assuming you haven’t got the watch back yet? When you do, I’d be interested to know what timing it keeps straight from a service.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

JTK Awesome said:


> Thank you Seiko! Best part of my day today.


Awesome!! That’s great they are just taking care of it! I hope yours comes back as accurate as my did. I got the watch back on December 8 of last year and have not needed to set it since then. It is currently omly 5 seconds fast, all I do is leave it face up some nights and crown up other nights.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

looks great ! I still think this is one of the best divers Seiko has made in terms of design


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> looks great ! I still think this is one of the best divers Seiko has made in terms of design


I agree, it's one of their very best designs. It truly is the modern heir to the 6159, which is of course the best Seiko diver and the foundation of their design language.


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Miss mine


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

PK73 said:


> Miss mine


why did u end up letting it go? Never too late to get another : D


----------



## juzzi77 (Mar 3, 2014)

PK73 said:


> Miss mine


Joined the club, first day with this excellent timepiece. 
My wrist is around 6,5 inches. After using vintage seiko's this feels a bit heavy, but got used to it in one day.
Diashield feels excellent and no problems with 6R15. Accuracy is good.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

juzzi77 said:


> Joined the club, first day with this excellent timepiece.
> My wrist is around 6,5 inches. After using vintage seiko's this feels a bit heavy, but got used to it in one day.
> Diashield feels excellent and no problems with 6R15. Accuracy is good.


nice looks great, I like the blue bezel with bracelet combo.


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

juzzi77 said:


> Joined the club, first day with this excellent timepiece.
> My wrist is around 6,5 inches. After using vintage seiko's this feels a bit heavy, but got used to it in one day.
> Diashield feels excellent and no problems with 6R15. Accuracy is good.
> 
> View attachment 16396617


Fits great , enjoy !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> why did u end up letting it go? Never too late to get another : D


I know, I need to grab an other MM200 soon …


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

letting go my mm200 because i have spb143

end up buying another one🤷‍♂️


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

kjoken said:


> letting go my mm200 because i have spb143
> 
> end up buying another one🤷‍♂️


Those two seem different enough to easily coexist.


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

Planning to get an SPB097 I'm just worried that the lugs will overhang on my 6.5" wrist... Seiko should have made it around 40-42mm and L2L less than 50... still buying though LOL


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

FDY789 said:


> Planning to get an SPB097 I'm just worried that the lugs will overhang on my 6.5" wrist... Seiko should have made it around 40-42mm and L2L less than 50... still buying though LOL


Nah, I think you'll be fine.


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

jpisare said:


> Nah, I think you'll be fine.


Yeah it's on sale right now for 999AUD, hopefully it properly aligned!


----------



## juzzi77 (Mar 3, 2014)

FDY789 said:


> Planning to get an SPB097 I'm just worried that the lugs will overhang on my 6.5" wrist... Seiko should have made it around 40-42mm and L2L less than 50... still buying though LOL


I think there are high possibility it fits. Especially if your wrist is even a bit oval shaped.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

FDY789 said:


> Planning to get an SPB097 I'm just worried that the lugs will overhang on my 6.5" wrist... Seiko should have made it around 40-42mm and L2L less than 50... still buying though LOL


No worries here, my slender wrist fellow friend. 6.2 inch here, fits nice.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Amazed by how well the watch wears.


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

juzzi77 said:


> I think there are high possibility it fits. Especially if your wrist is even a bit oval shaped.


We'll see, it'll be here in 3-4 days I think!



Rikimaru said:


> No worries here, my slender wrist fellow friend. 6.2 inch here, fits nice.
> View attachment 16416086


Nice! Now I'm just worried about the alignment of the watch! haha


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

FDY789 said:


> We'll see, it'll be here in 3-4 days I think!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Now I'm just worried about the alignment of the watch! haha


Congrats!


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Since I put my Bulova Devil Diver on a tropic strap, my GBH needed something different. The Color Wheel + photos of the actual Great Blue Hole convinced me that brown is a complementary color for petrol blue. StrapCode has a new series of honey-pattern FKM Rubber straps so I tried it. I didn't expect to like this combination as much as I did 










The strap is very flexible and comfortable, but there are some _minor_ complaints:

1) Quality is overall very good but the strap is a hair narrower than the lugs. Less than 0.5mm total difference is my guess, just enough for some side-to-side play between the lugs. Since it's a new strap, maybe the QC isn't perfected yet?

2) Strapcode shows this strap on a Sumo but the quick-release spring bars have 0.7/0.8mm tips. You'll need your own spring bars, 20mm lugs x 1.8mm diameter x 1.1mm tips, which likely means losing quick release. Again a minor knock against this strap.

3) Not sure why the included buckle is so highly polished, since these straps are likely going on dive watches. I have a replacement brushed buckle on order.


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

It's here! I love it!


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

That looks great !!


----------



## juzzi77 (Mar 3, 2014)

FDY789 said:


> It's here! I love it!


It fits just absolutely perfect!!! 👏🥂


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

juzzi77 said:


> It fits just absolutely perfect!!! 👏🥂


Hopefully it'll be the same on the stock bracelet!


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

Had time to resize the bracelet earlier. God, this watch is beautiful! It looks larger here but in person it's alright. I love this watch!


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

FDY789 said:


> Had time to resize the bracelet earlier. God, this watch is beautiful! It looks larger here but in person it's alright. I love this watch!


Congrats! I got the same watch last June for just a bit more than what you paid and still feel I got a great deal.

Even the 6R15 in mine performs great, I've been wearing the watch for eight days straight now and it's averaging +½ s/d.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

fillerbunny said:


> Congrats! I got the same watch last June for just a bit more than what you paid and still feel I got a great deal.
> 
> Even the 6R15 in mine performs great, I've been wearing the watch for eight days straight now and it's averaging +½ s/d.


nice to hear good reports. I haven’t set mine since December 8 of last year and it’s currently 2 seconds fast overall lol.


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

fillerbunny said:


> Congrats! I got the same watch last June for just a bit more than what you paid and still feel I got a great deal.
> 
> Even the 6R15 in mine performs great, I've been wearing the watch for eight days straight now and it's averaging +½ s/d.


Lucky! Mine's running around +20 per day!


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

FDY789 said:


> Lucky! Mine's running around +20 per day!


nothing a good regulation can’t fix !


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Twilight Blue


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

That’s a great color!


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

I just had lunch with mine.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Great watch


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi,
Strap vs bracelet
What do you guys think. What looks best on wrist?


----------



## bnelson293 (Jan 21, 2021)

For me, the bracelet. But I think you can find me somewhere upthread making the opposite case. I expect to swap my bracelet out this summer for alternating rubber strap and NATO, Looks great on your wrist both ways, you can’t go wrong.


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank You


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

I wore mine on a waffle strap for like a year straight, but now that I’ve added the mm300 clasp I don’t think I’ll be taking it off the bracelet again as now I can always have a perfect fit no matter the time of the year.


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> I wore mine on a waffle strap for like a year straight, but now that I’ve added the mm300 clasp I don’t think I’ll be taking it off the bracelet again as now I can always have a perfect fit no matter the time of the year.


What's a fair price for those MM300 clasps? I keep seeing various price points for these online. Also, is it true that there are replicas of those clasps (heard this from a friend)?


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> I wore mine on a waffle strap for like a year straight, but now that I’ve added the mm300 clasp I don’t think I’ll be taking it off the bracelet again as now I can always have a perfect fit no matter the time of the year.


My bracelet pin adjustment is currently set on the second setting . I feel like I have a good fit, no too loose or too tight, so no complaints at all.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Tokyo321 said:


> What's a fair price for those MM300 clasps? I keep seeing various price points for these online. Also, is it true that there are replicas of those clasps (heard this from a friend)?


I think I paid like $85 for mine off eBay seemed to be a reputable eBay seller. Not sure if it’s a replica, but I don’t have any reason to believe it would be. Mine is the titanium one.


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> I think I paid like $85 for mine off eBay seemed to be a reputable eBay seller. Not sure if it’s a replica, but I don’t have any reason to believe it would be. Mine is the titanium one.


Thanks. Appreciate this info.


----------



## arolex (Feb 12, 2017)

Spring-Diver said:


> Seiko's newest 2018 6R15 Prospex Diver is a modern interpretation of the iconic 6159-7001. Sure there's the Hi Beat SLA025/SBEX007, but at $5,400 it will be out of reach for most Seiko fans.
> 
> The SPB077 & SPB079/ SBDC061-SBDC063 will be $1,050 & $850. I'm sure street price will be 20%-25% lower.
> 
> ...





Spring-Diver said:


> Seiko's newest 2018 6R15 Prospex Diver is a modern interpretation of the iconic 6159-7001. Sure there's the Hi Beat SLA025/SBEX007, but at $5,400 it will be out of reach for most Seiko fans.
> 
> The SPB077 & SPB079/ SBDC061-SBDC063 will be $1,050 & $850. I'm sure street price will be 20%-25% lower.
> 
> ...


Great looking dive watch.


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

bnelson293 said:


> For me, the bracelet. But I think you can find me somewhere upthread making the opposite case. I expect to swap my bracelet out this summer for alternating rubber strap and NATO, Looks great on your wrist both ways, you can’t go wrong.


and one more on MM rubber.


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

Fantastic shots, @antsio100. Seems like you got the lighting right that day.

I have four of the MM200 variants, but I often find myself reaching for the basic, black sbdc061. It's a classic!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Tokyo321 said:


> Fantastic shots, @antsio100. Seems like you got the lighting right that day.
> 
> I have four of the MM200 variants, but I often find myself reaching for the basic, black sbdc061. It's a classic!


you’re right it really is a classic and I think one of the most wearable and versatile Seiko divers released in recent years. I also feel like they hit right before QC started to take a turn for the worse, it seems like there are fewer complaints than their are with the spb143 for example. These were less money than Seiko is charging now as well which is nice. Oh and the lume Is better.

I keep wanting to get an mm300 again, but it’s hard when the mm200 is more more comfortable on wrist and the one I have is exponentially more accurate that my mm300 was.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

SPB105 on a newly received Uncle Seiko tire tread rubber strap, had to get one when I bought the half link for my Black Bay. 


























Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> I keep wanting to get an mm300 again, but it’s hard when the mm200 is more more comfortable on wrist and the one I have is exponentially more accurate that my mm300 was.


I agree that the mm200 is vastly more comfortable on the wrist compared to the mm300. Nonetheless, I decided to keep both in the rotation since I really enjoy wearing the mm300 when I'm out and about (and not wearing any sleeves). On the other hand, the mm200 is for those occasions when I just want to wear a light and really comfortable dive watch.

As for accuracy, my mm300 is pretty spot on with 0 spd. The mm200s are pretty accurate as well, but I noticed there's more variance in their accuracy especially when the power reserve is running low.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Tokyo321 said:


> I agree that the mm200 is vastly more comfortable on the wrist compared to the mm300. Nonetheless, I decided to keep both in the rotation since I really enjoy wearing the mm300 when I'm out and about (and not wearing any sleeves). On the other hand, the mm200 is for those occasions when I just want to wear a light and really comfortable dive watch.
> 
> As for accuracy, my mm300 is pretty spot on with 0 spd. The mm200s are pretty accurate as well, but I noticed there's more variance in their accuracy especially when the power reserve is running low.


Both stunning looking watches in their own right.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

amngwlvs said:


> Excellent, glad to come back to read this! Assuming you haven’t got the watch back yet? When you do, I’d be interested to know what timing it keeps straight from a service.


Unfortunately, it's just as slow as before, -25 to -30 spd, even after a over a month. Assuming I received a new movement, it should have broken in by now.

While researching slow-running 6R15's, I came across this crazy tip. Given widely reported lubrtication issues with these movements, I wonder if it's worth a try? Hell, if I have to send it in again to the Service Center, why not?



ACace1 said:


> Don't send it off for service or replace the movement until you try a little trick i have done successfully many times. Its an easy one but it works so don't laugh.
> Get an electric heating pad, like one that would be used to ease a sore back.
> Fully wind the watch.
> Place on heating pad.
> ...


PS: Forget my previous strap changes. I finally found one that made me happy! I guess the yellow-er shade of orange + the custom fit made was the recipe for success.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

JTK Awesome said:


> Unfortunately, it's just as slow as before, -25 to -30 spd, even after a over a month. Assuming I received a new movement, it should have broken in by now.
> 
> While researching slow-running 6R15's, I came across this crazy tip. Given widely reported lubrtication issues with these movements, I wonder if it's worth a try? Hell, if I have to send it in again to the Service Center, why not?
> 
> ...


ah man that stinks !! Meanwhile I had mine serviced there and still haven’t had to set it since I received it back from them last year. Send it in and tell them to have whoever serviced HayabusaRiders watch to do yours too : D


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

JTK Awesome said:


> Unfortunately, it's just as slow as before, -25 to -30 spd, even after a over a month. Assuming I received a new movement, it should have broken in by now.
> 
> While researching slow-running 6R15's, I came across this crazy tip. Given widely reported lubrtication issues with these movements, I wonder if it's worth a try? Hell, if I have to send it in again to the Service Center, why not?


Damn, sorry to hear! At this point, while sounding like witch craft, the heating pad trick may just be worth a shot. I don't imagine it would get near hot enough to do any real damage so worst case it needs to go back either way. Fingers crossed it works like magic though!


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

amngwlvs said:


> Damn, sorry to hear! At this point, while sounding like witch craft, the heating pad trick may just be worth a shot. I don't imagine it would get near hot enough to do any real damage so worst case it needs to go back either way. Fingers crossed it works like magic though!


Yes, the heating pad on "low" is just warm to the touch.

This possibly loosens up lubricant enough for it to work itself in to where it needs to go... “Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic.”


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Tokyo321 said:


> Fantastic shots, @antsio100. Seems like you got the lighting right that day.
> 
> I have four of the MM200 variants, but I often find myself reaching for the basic, black sbdc061. It's a classic!


Thank you!
Sure, black it's a classic and goes nice with everything.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

As usual. This thing has been a near daily for me for more than 3 years and while the bezel is slowly picking up marks it doesn't look too worse for wear! 










Though, a while back I (along with another member) had noticed discoloration on our cases and assumed that it was a DiaShield related thing but now I've got a similar blue discoloration on the sapphire between the 12 and 3 markers. That is the only section that is affected so I'm thinking it's something I'm coming into contact with... Thoughts on what would be the best product to try to clean that sapphire with to see if it can be removed beyond isopropyl alcohol?


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

Blue distortions























Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

@markmv A perfect shot over the bow of all those who complain about divers on leather! Well done! Is that a Hirsch Liberty strap?


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

No, it's not Hirsch, but it looks very similar https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07RRFSHT1/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_Z5ZP6NZ3A48PFNWF4MNK?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

amngwlvs said:


> As usual. This thing has been a near daily for me for more than 3 years and while the bezel is slowly picking up marks it doesn't look too worse for wear!


I hear you on the bezel, mine has tons and tons of scratches, still looks good though !


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

amngwlvs said:


> That is the only section that is affected so I'm thinking it's something I'm coming into contact with


yeah i think it's because of the soap or alcohol from the disinfectant maybe or maybe perfume. when i got my sbdc063 (early covid outbreak) was super cautious and wipe/clean the watch with disinfectant/ soap. and got the discoloration all over the case


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

markmv said:


> No, it's not Hirsch, but it looks very similar 22mm Leather Watch Bands, EACHE Handmade Genuine Leather Watch Straps Vintage Design Classical Thick Watch Bands : Amazon.ca: Clothing, Shoes & Accessories
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


Strap looks good! How's the quality? Since it's a thick strap, it's probably quite stiff at the beginning, but do you think it will soften eventually to conform better to the wrist?


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

It wasn't too stiff in the beginning as I remember (I've got it almost two years ago). After several wears it bacame even more comfortable and I almost don't feel it now. Qality seems good, but I haven't used it too much as I change straps quite often and rotate several watches.

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

markmv said:


> It wasn't too stiff in the beginning as I remember (I've got it almost two years ago). After several wears it bacame even more comfortable and I almost don't feel it now. Qality seems good, but I haven't used it too much as I change straps quite often and rotate several watches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


Thanks! Seems like a good buy if one is looking for thick leather strap.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

kjoken said:


> yeah i think it's because of the soap or alcohol from the disinfectant maybe or maybe perfume. when i got my sbdc063 (early covid outbreak) was super cautious and wipe/clean the watch with disinfectant/ soap. and got the discoloration all over the case


Yeah, my guess was some form of sanitizer since, like everyone, my hands have had tons of contact with it over the past two years. I assumed that being largely alcohol it wouldn't be an issue but the fragrance was an additive I hadn't ever factored into the equation, and could make a lot of sense. Although, if that were the case I'd have thought this would be a much more wide spread topic.

My crystal has me a bit stumped though. Any discoloration on your crystal or just the case? I even have it on the corner of the crystal.


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

amngwlvs said:


> Yeah, my guess was some form of sanitizer since, like everyone, my hands have had tons of contact with it over the past two years. I assumed that being largely alcohol it wouldn't be an issue but the fragrance was an additive I hadn't ever factored into the equation, and could make a lot of sense. Although, if that were the case I'd have thought this would be a much more wide spread topic.
> 
> My crystal has me a bit stumped though. Any discoloration on your crystal or just the case? I even have it on the corner of the crystal.


yeah the crystal is a bit strange. in my case i didnt affect the crystal at all just both side and underside of the case if that make sense. ive never seen crystal discoloration like that tbh. are you planning to get it replaced?


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

kjoken said:


> yeah the crystal is a bit strange. in my case i didnt affect the crystal at all just both side and underside of the case if that make sense. ive never seen crystal discoloration like that tbh. are you planning to get it replaced?


Hmm, interesting. Looks like we're not the only sufferers... Not sure if I feel better or worse that it's also happened on GS and an SLA025. At this point, no, I likely won't bother replacing the crystal if the case is still like that. I'll probably read more into it and maybe look at getting the watch cleaned professionally at a jeweler to see if it's some residue that can be removed. Otherwise, I'll just leave it and wear it; I try not to get too ornery about this kind of stuff.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

amngwlvs said:


> Damn, sorry to hear! At this point, while sounding like witch craft, the heating pad trick may just be worth a shot. I don't imagine it would get near hot enough to do any real damage so worst case it needs to go back either way. Fingers crossed it works like magic though!


It was a worth a try but in the end the heating pad did nothing. Either @ACace1 is a warlock or he's pulling our collective leg.



HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> ah man that stinks !! Meanwhile I had mine serviced there and still haven’t had to set it since I received it back from them last year. Send it in and tell them to have whoever serviced HayabusaRiders watch to do yours too : D


I called up the Service Center and told them what happened. They sent me a prepaid mailing label to send my watch back. They started work on it right away and I had it back just a little over a week later. Had it for 24 hours now - 12 on the wrist, 12 off - and it only lost 1 second  I guess I got the same awesome service tech as @HayabusaRid3r1080 - all covered under warranty, too!


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

JTK Awesome said:


> It was a worth a try but in the end the heating pad did nothing. Either @ACace1 is a warlock or he's pulling our collective leg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry the heat trick didn't work out for you bud. Its not a 100% everytime but there have been more that have worked for me than not, batting over .500 so to say.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

PADI yesterday and today.


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Topper Ninja MM200


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Very slick watch !


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Another day, another MM200... "Twilight Blue"


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Techme said:


> PADI yesterday and today.


I like that strap! Can you tell me please which strap is it?thanks

Inviato dal mio moto g 5G utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

airon11 said:


> I like that strap! Can you tell me please which strap is it?thanks
> 
> Inviato dal mio moto g 5G utilizzando Tapatalk


It's just a plain FKM strap from the Juelong Store in Aliexpress. They sell fantastic quality straps. This particular style is very smooth, pliable and comfortable. Not a lint collector either. Buckle is quality too. I will definitely grab another. FYI Aliexpress has a big sale starting on the 28th March.

9.99US $ 20% OFF|Premium Grade Fluorine Rubber Watch Strap 20mm 22mm 24mm Bracelet Quick Release Bar Watchband For Each Brand Watches Band|Watchbands| - AliExpress


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

Techme said:


> It's just a plain FKM strap from the Juelong Store in Aliexpress. They sell fantastic quality straps. This particular style is very smooth, pliable and comfortable. Not a lint collector either. Buckle is quality too. I will definitely grab another. FYI Aliexpress has a big sale starting on the 28th March.
> 
> 9.99US $ 20% OFF|Premium Grade Fluorine Rubber Watch Strap 20mm 22mm 24mm Bracelet Quick Release Bar Watchband For Each Brand Watches Band|Watchbands| - AliExpress
> View attachment 16520562


Thank you very much!

Inviato dal mio moto g 5G utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

3rd MM200 on the wrist this week... SBDC061


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

PADI appearance!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

One of seiko’s best designs


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

airon11 said:


> I like that strap! Can you tell me please which strap is it?thanks


If you want a MM200-specfiic strap - worth every penny IMO:









CURVED END RUBBER STRAP FOR SEIKO MM200 SERIES (CB13)


FEATURE Material: Pure vulcanized rubber anti-UV, anti-dust and anti-allergic Buckle Type: Brushed 316L stainless steel tang buckle (can be upgraded to PVD Black, Rose Gold or Yellow Gold) Strap Color: Black, Navy, Orange, Green Design to fit: Seiko MM200 SBC061, SBDC063, SBDC065, SPB083J1...




www.crafterblue.com


----------



## airon11 (Jul 20, 2017)

JTK Awesome said:


> If you want a MM200-specfiic strap - worth every penny IMO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...i already have it...and i love it...but I sometimes like to change!

Inviato dal mio moto g 5G utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm really considering getting an SPB077... this is such a nice Seiko.


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

Double post sorry.


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Rikimaru said:


> View attachment 16545526


Excellent choice, is it new or used ?


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> Excellent choice, is it new or used ?


Thanks  got it for over two years now, cant beat the classics


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

Sailcloth for a spring-turned-winter Thursday morning.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

I’ve been debating whether or not to get one of those straps. Problem is I like the bracelet too much haha.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

fillerbunny said:


> Sailcloth for a spring-turned-winter Thursday morning.


Where’d you order this strap?


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

copperjohn said:


> Where’d you order this strap?


That's from Watchgecko. Works great with different styles of watches.


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

This was supposed to be my last Seiko but I can't stand this man, it's worse in person than in this photo. Classic Seiko..... have to return.


----------



## bnelson293 (Jan 21, 2021)

Are you sure rotating the bezel 119 clicks from where you have it in that photo wouldn’t make it at least passably aligned?


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

bnelson293 said:


> Are you sure rotating the bezel 119 clicks from where you have it in that photo wouldn’t make it at least passably aligned?


My first thought exactly. I don’t own a diver that doesn’t have a little back play that would make this ok in my books.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

FDY789 said:


> View attachment 16593146
> 
> 
> This was supposed to be my last Seiko but I can't stand this man, it's worse in person than in this photo. Classic Seiko..... have to return.


Dude ur overreacting. They are all like this, all seikos all half click misaligned. To get one properly aligned one has to be extremely lucky. Keep the watch its fine


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

Brothers I wasn't talking about the bezel.. look at the 6 O'clock mark. I am not satisfied so I can and will return.

I can live with this on an SKX but you all know how much MM200s are.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

FDY789 said:


> Brothers I wasn't talking about the bezel.. look at the 6 O'clock mark. I am not satisfied so I can and will return.
> 
> I can live with this on an SKX but you all know how much MM200s are.
> 
> View attachment 16595543


That's nothin'. Check out this reject of mine!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

FDY789 said:


> Brothers I wasn't talking about the bezel.. look at the 6 O'clock mark. I am not satisfied so I can and will return.
> 
> I can live with this on an SKX but you all know how much MM200s are.
> 
> View attachment 16595543


Sure, it's your money so you should be satisfied BUT returning and ordering another watch gives you a fair chance that something else is going to be "misaligned".
Go ahead, take a pick:
-loose end links fit (rattling)
-loose clasp
-uneven lume application
-accuracy all over the place but still within Seiko -15/+25 seconds per day tolerance
-loose bezel action
-to tight bezel action
-misaligned hands


And don't get me even started with debris on the dial....


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Rikimaru said:


> Sure, it's your money so you should be satisfied BUT returning and ordering another watch gives you a fair chance that something else is going to be "misaligned".
> Go ahead, take a pick:
> -loose end links fit (rattling)
> -loose clasp
> ...


So in summary you're saying if you want your money's worth, don't buy a Seiko.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Tanker G1 said:


> So in summary you're saying if you want your money's worth, don't buy a Seiko.


Yeah. At this point, their QC is beyond terrible. I was lucky, got my Seikos 2 years ago when quality controll issues were not that bad. 
So... Want Seiko?

Buy Tuna - they seem to be quite OK


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

My mm200 is built in 2019 and about perfect. When was yours built ?


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

2018


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Techme said:


> That's nothin'. Check out this reject of mine!


Yikes! 

Return is the right decision if one is not satisfied. Yes, there exists a level of expectations that are not commensurate with price, especially in the under $500 market, but when you're stepping off $700 or more, the expectation of a well put together watch is perfectly acceptable IMO. Seiko is never going to improve their QC standards unless they are forced to do so by a high return rate. In other words, if you keep a Seiko that has an alignment issue, you are part of the problem.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> Yikes!
> 
> Return is the right decision if one is not satisfied. Yes, there exists a level of expectations that are not commensurate with price, especially in the under $500 market, but when you're stepping off $700 or more, the expectation of a well put together watch is perfectly acceptable IMO. Seiko is never going to improve their QC standards unless they are forced to do so by a high return rate. In other words, if you keep a Seiko that has an alignment issue, you are part of the problem.


I could have have returned it and actually had the conversation with the store to initiate it. However, the store had it stupid cheap and I knew I would only get my money back. I will get it corrected. Interesting to note that the store said it was, “within Seiko tolerances.” I knew it was a reject as soon as I opened the box and noticed the front sticker was removed. The rest is spot on though.

Fortunately I own a PADI version too.


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

PADI on the OEM bracelet 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

GBH on Green Nato Elastic























Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

markmv said:


> GBH on Green Nato Elastic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do you like that strap compared to something like an MN style strap ?


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> how do you like that strap compared to something like an MN style strap ?


Cannot compare as never had MN style, but this one is quite comfortable and I like it amd it's cheap from Ali...

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jpisare said:


>


Maybe this the summer I put a tropic on mine! This looks very nice. Not sure if you’ve posted it before but where’s it from? Does it fit the original fat spring bars by chance?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks! It's a Wolbrook tropic strap. They ship with 2mm fat boy spring bars so I'm just using those. Although there is a bit of "play" so I think fatter tips are needed. I'm sure 2.5mm spring bars could be shoe horned in.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jpisare said:


> Thanks! It's a Wolbrook tropic strap. They ship with 2mm fat boy spring bars so I'm just using those. Although there is a bit of "play" so I think fatter tips are needed. I'm sure 2.5mm spring bars could be shoe horned in.


Thank you, looks fantastic so I’ll definitely look into this!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

amngwlvs said:


> Thank you, looks fantastic so I’ll definitely look into this!


Appreciate it! Wolbrook make fantastic tropics. I have four of them and can't recommend them enough.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

I picked up a used SPB105 today to go with my SPB079 and SPB083. I love it but the bracelet is missing a few links. If anybody knows of where I can pick up two extra links please let me know. A nice dark green dial. I'm not sure if I'm going to change out the hands on this one. I'll have to see how I like it after a few weeks.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

mydemise said:


> I picked up a used SPB105 today to go with my SPB079 and SPB083. I love it but the bracelet is missing a few links. If anybody knows of where I can pick up two extra links please let me know. A nice dark green dial. I'm not sure if I'm going to change out the hands on this one. I'll have to see how I like it after a few weeks.


Years back when I had a sumo I called Seiko in New Jersey and they sent me links for free


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jpisare said:


> Appreciate it! Wolbrook make fantastic tropics. I have four of them and can't recommend them enough.


Ohhh now I'm really intrigued! Do any other colours work as well as the black on 077/061 and/or any chance you have pics of the other ones?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I'll take some pics for you today!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jpisare said:


>


Damn, those look great, thanks so much! Seeing the white and pink I seem to recall seeing these on other posts of yours. Some fun colours in there for the summer, especially the pink and white. Thanks again!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks! Any time! Yeah the pink is definitely fun and the white is a bit off-white, it's not a stark bright white for what it's worth. Makes for a more vintage vibe IMO.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jpisare said:


> Thanks! Any time! Yeah the pink is definitely fun and the white is a bit off-white, it's not a stark bright white for what it's worth. Makes for a more vintage vibe IMO.


Thanks for the heads up about the white - I’m leaning toward the safe choices, black or grey but for something fun the colours look great!


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

SBDC061 with Marine Master 300(sbdx017) hands, on an elastic single pass nato from Dryden.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Twilight Blue


----------



## interdrama (May 11, 2016)

Have a SPB079 (blue bezel) coming in the mail and now looking at getting a strap
What's the state of play with tropic straps? I'm reading Meraud and Joseph Bonnie are the brands to beat?
And black or blue strap for the blue bezel black face watch?


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

Blue Camo
















Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

White Tropic - ready for summer























Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

SPB105 on mustard yellow Nato strap. 


















Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Not bee not worn in a while , but today’s the day .


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

MM200,


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Black and black










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## kuratovsky (Sep 21, 2018)

All things considered, the peak of modern Seiko divers IMHO.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

It so happened that i had no divers at all and thought of getting the new MM200.

But the fact that i found this one BNIB at an AD for 40% off made me think otherwise.










Plus this has no offset lume and the date opening is more than just a hole in the dial..


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

This week's MM200s



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

*







*


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Anyone buy a Crafter Blue strap and have trouble fitting it? On mine it’s like the rubber is a little too thick around the lugs on one of the strap halves. Takes a lot of shoving, a lot of trial and error, a fair bit of swearing, and a little luck to get the spring bars to seat in the lug holes.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

JTK Awesome said:


> Anyone buy a Crafter Blue strap and have trouble fitting it? On mine it’s like the rubber is a little too thick around the lugs on one of the strap halves. Takes a lot of shoving, a lot of trial and error, a fair bit of swearing, and a little luck to get the spring bars to seat in the lug holes.


My CB strap fits with no issues and hassles on mine.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

Not exactly match, but close























Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


This mod looks great!

I wish a mod parts maker will make these hands for the MM200. Slightly longer, so it would be a better fit for the larger dial.


----------



## LarsCor (5 mo ago)

Went for a mesh strap on this one. (fun fact: almost lost my watch a few minutes after this picture as the cheap-ass pushpins I had to use, almost gave in. Found out just in time and now bended the end links a little bit so I can use the sturdy fat pins from the original band)


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

LarsCor said:


> View attachment 16859004
> 
> Went for a mesh strap on this one. (fun fact: almost lost my watch a few minutes after this picture as the cheap-ass pushpins I had to use, almost gave in. Found out just in time and now bended the end links a little bit so I can use the sturdy fat pins from the original band)


🤢🤮 dont mesh with me


----------



## LarsCor (5 mo ago)

Rikimaru said:


> 🤢🤮 dont mesh with me


Alright how about a grey NATO strap?


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

Double post, mods please delete


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

Great Blue Hole at Emerald Lake, BC, Canada









Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## LarsCor (5 mo ago)

Came across some 'original bracelets' for this series on ebay today for prices like 120-160 dollar. I think official resellers sell them for WAY more so I was wondering, is there a way I can spot fake ones?

And I think someone mentioned a specific Seiko diver with similar dimensions, so the straps would fit effortless. I think it was the SKX013 ? Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## Abhishek.b27 (May 20, 2019)

Its been a favourite of mine since I scored it in early Jan this year.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Rikimaru said:


> 🤢🤮 dont mesh with me


Holy long lugs Batman!

The badge of honor worn by all Prospex fans. I remember how disappointed I was when I first put an aftermarket rubber strap (not the custom one from Crafter Blue) on my 1st-gen Sumo.


----------



## LarsCor (5 mo ago)

Yeah those lugs can be challenging. I've actually bended the end links of that mesh band so I can use the fat Seiko Pins. It also makes the gap a little big smaller.

I also recently bought this Seiko rubber strap, originally for the SPB147 but I think it gives this watch a great classic look, better than the original strap with its wide 'wings'. And since it's Seiko, the ends are quite fat, so no gap.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

It's been fun but I'm parting with mine. Consolidating from this and two other divers down to one.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

JTK Awesome said:


> It's been fun but I'm parting with mine. Consolidating from this and two other divers down to one.


Sorry to hear! So what made the cut as the solo diver?!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

This watch is peak affordable prospex diver before things started to go downhill. Cheap lume plots, funky pip at 3, and the even less accurate 6r35 movement.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> This watch is peak affordable prospex diver before things started to go downhill. Cheap lume plots, funky pip at 3, and the even less accurate 6r35 movement.


Agreed. Everything about it is superb. For the discounted price I paid it is unbelievable! I regret not getting the Ginza and Deep Blue Hole when I saw them both cheap used lightly.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

On the wrist for the last few days.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> This watch is peak affordable prospex diver before things started to go downhill. Cheap lume plots, funky pip at 3, and the even less accurate 6r35 movement.


Absolutely agree. I can deal with the goofy lume pip at 3 and accuracy isn't a deal breaker for me (within reason) but man, the lume/plots on so many photos I see just look bad. It always looks like a shiny white bubble to me.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

amngwlvs said:


> Absolutely agree. I can deal with the goofy lume pip at 3 and accuracy isn't a deal breaker for me (within reason) but man, the lume/plots on so many photos I see just look bad. It always looks like a shiny white bubble to me.


Agreed! I really like some of the new designs but I’d have to really examine one in person before I pulled the trigger.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> Agreed! I really like some of the new designs but I’d have to really examine one in person before I pulled the trigger.


That's fair. I would need to see them in person first too to fully judge. I feel like I've hit peak affordable (<$1000) Seiko diver for me so I haven't really gone to see any of the new stuff in person since I got my 077 in 2019.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

amngwlvs said:


> That's fair. I would need to see them in person first too to fully judge. I feel like I've hit peak affordable (<$1000) Seiko diver for me so I haven't really gone to see any of the new stuff in person since I got my 077 in 2019.


Same here,man. Those new mm200 are ****. And no frame arpund date is disgusting for the price they are charging.


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

I thought I'd try my MM200 on a leather strap for the first time. I quite like it! Keen to hear what others think.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Looks great to me! I haven’t tried mine on leather yet, been on bracelet cos the last year.


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

FerrisAus said:


> I thought I'd try my MM200 on a leather strap for the first time. I quite like it! Keen to hear what others think.


It looks nice!


Not an easy choice for me...


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

antsio100 said:


> Not an easy choice for me...


Yep, looks great on all of them! I have that exact same issue with mine… rubber, bracelet, leather or marine nationale?


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Still think this is one of the best Seiko diver releases in the last several years. No 6r35 movement and the better dial.


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> Still think this is one of the best Seiko diver releases in the last several years. No 6r35 movement and the better dial.


A few mm smaller and it would be just about perfect.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> Still think this is one of the best Seiko diver releases in the last several years. No 6r35 movement and the better dial.


Cannot agree more. It is perfection for me. I think there is a gap between the MM200 reduced (which wears a lot smaller) and the MM300. You either have to go upmarket, or move to a Turtle style case shape. They could upgrade to the 6R35 perhaps. I'm so glad I listened and took a risk on the 44mm case. My SBDC061 and PADI are keepers.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Techme said:


> Cannot agree more. It is perfection for me. I think there is a gap between the MM200 reduced (which wears a lot smaller) and the MM300. You either have to go upmarket, or move to a Turtle style case shape. They could upgrade to the 6R35 perhaps. I'm so glad I listened and took a risk on the 44mm case. My SBDC061 and PADI are keepers.


Definitely and while I love the mm300, I also love a 1 watch collection and it’s just a bit too thick for me to wear in all situations and yes I love the 44mm case as well wears smaller which is great. 

How much smaller does the reduced wear?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> Definitely and while I love the mm300, I also love a 1 watch collection and it’s just a bit too thick for me to wear in all situations and yes I love the 44mm case as well wears smaller which is great.
> 
> How much smaller does the reduced wear?


Personally, I find the MM200R wears more like an SKX. So a 42mm that's more like 40mm.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

After scrolling through pages and pages of the usual 6.5" wrist shots, does anyone have photos of this watch on a larger wrist (ideally 8")?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Injector said:


> After scrolling through pages and pages of the usual 6.5" wrist shots, does anyone have photos of this watch on a larger wrist (ideally 8")?


My wrist is 7.25 and it fits great. However, I think it would look even better on an 8in wrist. That also puts you firmly in MM300 territory too. They are pretty similar on wrist, but obviously, the MM300 is a chunky beast.

Berg, above, looks like he's sporting a decent wrist.


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

Techme said:


> My wrist is 7.25 and it fits great. However, I think it would look even better on an 8in wrist. That also puts you firmly in MM300 territory too. They are pretty similar on wrist, but obviously, the MM300 is a chunky beast.
> 
> Berg, above, looks like he's sporting a decent wrist.


Only my Orient 300m SD and G Shock GWG-2000 wear genuinely big on my wrist. 😢 

My King Turtle wears OK. I've been looking for comparison pics between that and the MM200 but can't seem to find any. One can spend literally hours researching this stuff...


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

Injector said:


> My King Turtle wears OK. I've been looking for comparison pics between that and the MM200 but can't seem to find any. One can spend literally hours researching this stuff...


The Turtle wears larger, I think. Both watches have 42mm'ish bezels and thus are visually of similar stature, but the MM200 is more slender and the polished sides disappear. Here's a pic I've taken of the two with the 4th gen Monster:


----------

